#launchpad 2004-12-06
<BradB> sabdfl: i should have one-click accept/reject checked in shortly
!lilo:*! As you may be aware, freenode is a program of Peer-Directed Projects Center, an IRS 501(c)(03) (not-for-profit, tax-exempt) organization.  Ramping up has been slow; we're in the middle of our first actively-budgeted year of operation.  Information on PDPC is available on Guidestar: http://www.guidestar.org/search/report/gs_report.jsp?ein=74-3033697 (registration required, free of charge).
!lilo:*! The information on Guidestar should serve to give you a bit of information on the goals of PDPC.  Meanwhile, we're in the middle of program planning.  If you're interested in helping brainstorm a bit, please read our Guidestar entry and stop by #pdpc-input .... I'll talk about what we're tring to do and maybe you can help us come up with more ideas for pilot programs.  Thanks.
<BradB> just checking which tests have broken now
<Kinnison> night
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: added one-click bug assignment accept/reject (patch-856)
<dilys> Malone bug #47 fixed for product Malone: All our bug assignments are 'NEW'
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/47
<BradB> stub!
<BradB> can you move up a new malone?
<stub> dogfood? sure
<BradB> thanks
<BradB> stub: first, perhaps you could take a quick look at the one-click bug assignment accept/reject
<BradB> to make sure it works in your browser.
<BradB> you're probably using the same as me (ubuntu's firefox), but just to be sure...and to ensure the UI is relatively sane
<stub> hoary firefox
<BradB> ah
<BradB> it'd be nice if we could do something about the formatting. it looks pretty nasty, to be honest.
<BradB> er, formatting of bug messages, that is
<stub> Look fine at my end. Got any bugs on launchpad that particularly make you eyes bleed?
<BradB> stub: what looks fine on your end?
<stub> Formatting of bug messages
* stub is still mirroring rocketfuel
<BradB> it looks bizarre in a (fairly) vanilla warty firefix (0.9.3). looks like 1.5 line spacing, and a fairly small font
<BradB> stub: there's major optimization needed for the bug listing (takes 1m 30s when db contains 7,000 bugs) but that'll most go away when we upgrade to a new zope and i implement cool selection widgets using sources.
<stub> Cool. Is a source like a Vocabulary, only saner?
<BradB> doing what's necessary to get us running on the newest z3 would be good. talking to lifeless to get him to do that thing you mentioned before to make it easy to upgrade whenever would be good.
<BradB> stub: yeah
<BradB> it's specifically meant for vocabs which are too large to enumerate, which is exactly what we need to solve that problem
<stub> Let me know if you need me to check in any of the existing popup source to the Z3 tree if you use that model for the widget
<BradB> ok
<stub> There are already interfaces for non-enumerable Vocabularies, but they are buried in that disgusting mess of Interfaces that nobody can be bothered groking or using.
<BradB> eek
<stub> I would recommend starting fresh like you are ;)
<BradB> a minor one: the comment widgets need to be made the same size for followup comments as they are for the add new comment widgets. then we can close #12 slightly more confidently.
<stub> I think you have IBaseVocabulary, IIterableVocabulary being used to build IVocabulary (which is the only one people use afaik)
<BradB> it'd be helpful to go through and mark bugs fixed that you've fixed. e.g. something needs to be done about #45 (like i say, i don't think the formatting is acceptable...certainly not on an out-of-the-box firefox on warty)
<BradB> stub: and then since pitti is our first Ubuntu person testing, his bugs may point out things that make you say "ah, yeah, we better fix that right away"
<BradB> pitti, i.e. Martin Pitt
<stub> I think if we want to tweak the formatting of the bug comments, it only involves changing the CSS class boardCommentContent. The comments look fine here (I think I might be seeing the 1-and-a-bit linespacing you are, but I like it. I'm running at 144dpi though so I will get different rendering to you.
<stub> I don't know if I'll get to look at Malone stuff today though - got some other tasks I'm getting behind on (Issue Tracker).
<BradB> ok
<BradB> have you finished star-merging? i'd be curious to get your feedback on a basic sanity check of one-click accept/reject before i go do not-work things
<stub> I'll be rolling out dogfood, and I think I saw a bug about two martins in the db which I will sort.
<stub> Just committing the merge
<stub> I can't see where the one click is..
<BradB> you have to login
<BradB> afterall, we don't want anons accepting/rejecting :)
<stub> I am logged in.
<BradB> bug listing?
<stub> What screen should I be on?
<stub> Wierd... I get logged out on the buglisting page... I guess I should clear my basic auth tokens ;)
<stub> Seems to work fine here.
<BradB> cool
<stub> Some tweaks needed - 'Accept' should not be a hyperlink if the bug is already accepted.
<BradB> stub: yeah, i wasn't sure about what the correct behaviour was there, but yeah, we'll probably do that.
<BradB> also, we'll probably drop the text in favour of icons or something
<BradB> but anyway, cool, i look forward to a new dogfood
<stub> I think we need to drop the 'onclick' for the table row rollovers - it is confusing to have hyperlinks embedded in a larger object that is clickable.
<BradB> stub: it's no longer the whole row
<BradB> stub: it's everything but the "Take Action" column now. the row highlighting remains a bit confusing in that regard though.
<BradB> stub: anyway, i'll leave it with you. need anything from me before i go?
<stub> ok - it is improved, but I still think it is confusing (as someone who like to watch his status bar to see what links do). I think when Limi threw it together, the entire row was all destined to go to the same destination.
<stub> Should be fine ;-)
<BradB> stub: yeah, it is. we'll definitely do something about that.
<BradB> ok, thanks, later!
<stub> have fun ;)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Put debbugs in sampledata (patch-857)
<dilys> Malone bug #73 fixed for product Malone: "Martin Pitt" is in the assignee list twice
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/73
<dilys> Malone bug #25 fixed for product The Launchpad: favicon not founds
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/25
<dilys> Malone bug #25 fixed for package launchpad: favicon not founds
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/25
<dilys> Malone bug #45 fixed for product Malone: Bug message formatting not appropriate for bugs
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/45
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: separated publishing and udeb import for gina (patch-858)
<Kinnison> Morning
<Kinnison> Morning lulu
<lulu> kinnison:morning :o)
<Kinnison> morning carlos
<carlos> morning
<lulu> carlos:morning!
<carlos> lulu: hey!
<Kinnison> Y'know, I think I almost fixed the last FMO
<Kinnison> For warty at least
<Kinnison> @ Closing database connections...
<Kinnison> @ Gina completed.
* Kinnison reviews the logfile
* Kinnison gives her one last run for good luck
<Kinnison> Hihi cprov 
<cprov> Kinnison: morning 
<Kinnison> okay; gina seems clear
* Kinnison starts to investigate if she has imported cleanly
<dilys> New Malone bug #76: "SQLObject is not committing", submitted by Rob Weir
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/76
* Kinnison hurrahs
<Kinnison> gina is doing well
<SteveA> Launchpad meeting, here, 1 hour from now
<Kinnison> ack.
<SteveA> meeting in 5
<Kinnison> Four
<Kinnison> (I can just sense a 'Lunchpadders are go' coming up)
<carlos> kiko: ;-)
* carlos is here
<carlos> uppps
<carlos>  /s/kiko/Kinnison/
<kiko> lunchpadders are go go go
<carlos> kiko: I have your AP 
* Kinnison raises his hand. Please sir. I'm here but I'm not
* Kinnison will brb.
<kiko> carlos, you are them man
<SteveA> ok, who is here.  all here say "something"
<carlos> "something"
<BradB> something
<lifeless> SteveA: 
<SteveA> daf?
<SteveA> anyone seen james henstridge?
<Kinnison> "summat"
<SteveA> sabdfl: ?
<lifeless> yeah, a few months ago
<stub> yo
<SteveA> cprov: ?
<SteveA> debonzi: ?
<sabdfl> SteveA: yes?
<SteveA> kiko: ?
<SteveA> sabdfl: launchpad meeting starting
<sabdfl> present ;-)
<SteveA> ok, let's get started.  others can read the logs and join in when they join in
<SteveA> first of all, I have a couple of general launchpad things
<SteveA> We should all start using baz.
<SteveA> Who isn't using baz yet?
<BradB> me
* SteveA raises a hand
* Kinnison is not using baz on his laptop
* Kinnison uses baz exclusively on his desktop
<stub> baz switch rocks. baz branch rocks.
<SteveA> dunno what those are
<lifeless> new commands
<lifeless> baz help switch
<lifeless> yadayada
<debonzi> SteveA, 
<SteveA> if you don't have baz yet, do you know how to get it?
<sabdfl> BradB: baz is very nice
* carlos is not using baz
* BradB makes a point to switch today
<SteveA> ok, let's all use baz today.
<carlos> yep, It's just i was not able to look into it yet
<carlos> ok
<kiko> present
<SteveA> next up, permissions
<SteveA> Do not use zope.View or any other "zope." permissions in your zcml code, except for "zope.Public"
<SteveA> When my next checkin hits RF, there will be launchpad.AnyPerson and launchpad.Edit permissions available
<SteveA> you can add more launchpad.Something permissions in the canonical/launchpad/permissions.zcml file
<SteveA> we should keep them generic, where possible.  so, launchpad.Edit rather than launchpad.EditBug
<sabdfl> there's only a zope.SendMail, in mail.zcml
<sabdfl> hold on
<sabdfl> please don't just add permissions
<cprov> here
<sabdfl> if you think you need a new permission, discuss it with steve
<SteveA> I'm about to check in some changes to allow you to write code in a database object or in an adapter to say whether the logged in user gets particular permissions.
<sabdfl> i'd like there to be a launchpad.Admin permission as well
<SteveA> I will post docs about this a little later today.
<kiko> sabdfl, seconded
<SteveA> yeah, what sabdfl said
<sabdfl> the idea is to stick to a bare minimum of permissions
<carlos> SteveA: then we will have only: readonly or read/write permissions?
<sabdfl> so we don't end up with zope.CanTranslateToChineseWhenTheMoonIsFull
<carlos> if I have write acces I could do anything I want?
<SteveA> carlos: we'll need to talk about that.  but not right now
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> next, there are various places in the code where we have "from canonical.launchpad.interfaces import *"
<sabdfl> in general - launchpad.Admin would allow you to do almost anything except break it
<sabdfl> launchpad.Edit would let you edit it, so title, shortdesc, description, properties typically
<cprov> sabdfl: how to define launchpad.Admin in DB ? I know it's necessary, I just wonder how to define it .
<sabdfl> cprov: stevea will explain the mechanism
<SteveA> I want to see the actual interfaces that are used explicitly mentioned in imports.  It is a bit more typing, but it keeps the code clearer, and dependencies clearer.
<sabdfl> so no more import *?
<kiko> import * == evil
<SteveA> the only time we should use import * is when the module concerned defines an __all__ tuple
<SteveA> for interfaces, there are just too many of them
<SteveA> and the code's dependencies become unclear
<SteveA> debonzi: can you do a clean-up job on that?  we can discuss the details after the meeting.
<debonzi> SteveA, sure
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> lifeless: is Zope 3 SVN being sucked into the supermirror yet?
<lifeless> SteveA: not yet, will be trying it later today
<SteveA> ok.
<SteveA> we shall be upgrading our zope 3 soon.  I've tested the code with the latest zope, and all our tests pass.
<SteveA> lifeless: you noted some problems with the dogfood server
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> changing my password gave me an exception
<lifeless>     *  Module zope.tales.tales, line 698, in evaluate
<lifeless>       return expression(self)
<lifeless>       /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/launchpad-dogfood/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/passwd-change.pt
<lifeless>       Line 18, Column 0
<lifeless>       Expression: <PathExpr standard:'view/getResult'>
<lifeless>          - Names:
<lifeless>             {'args': (),
<lifeless>              'context': <canonical.auth.PasswordChangeApp object at 0xcc2ce6c>,
<lifeless>              'default': <object object at 0x401bf470>,
<lifeless>              'loop': {},
<lifeless>              'nothing': None,
<lifeless>              'options': {},
<lifeless>              'repeat': {},
<lifeless>              'request': <zope.publisher.browser.BrowserRequest instance URL=https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/ubuntulinux/forgottenpassword/m4gmcl43sz86s9qxdf2mz9v94lqbd27xblp0zn34/index.html>,
<lifeless>              'template': <zope.app.pagetemplate.viewpagetemplatefile.ViewPageTemplateFile object at 0x4143ec4c>,
<lifeless>              'usage': <zope.pagetemplate.pagetemplate.TemplateUsage object at 0xcd01cac>,
<lifeless>              'view': <zope.app.pagetemplate.simpleviewclass.SimpleViewClass from /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/launchpad-dogfood/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/passwd-change.pt object at 0xcd016ac>,
<lifeless>              'views': <zope.app.pagetemplate.viewpagetemplatefile.ViewMapper object at 0xcd0168c>}
<lifeless>     * Module zope.tales.expressions, line 204, in __call__
<lifeless>       return self._eval(econtext)
<lifeless>     * Module zope.tales.expressions, line 198, in _eval
<lifeless>       return ob()
<lifeless>     * Module canonical.auth.browser, line 123, in getResult
<BradB> dude
<lifeless>       encryptor = getUtility(IPasswordEncryptor)
<lifeless> NameError: global name 'getUtility' is not defined
<lifeless> sorry :|
<SteveA> looks like a shallow bug, but we need to look at improving the tests of the password change app
<SteveA> I want to do something neat with testing that email gets sent, so I'll take on fixing this.
<SteveA> lifeless: can you stick a bug in malone (if someone can change your password on mawson for you?)
<BradB> There's already a bug about the email link being broken too, not sure if it mentions that the screen itself raises an exception.
<carlos> SteveA: so do we have already the form to update the user data outside rosetta?
<SteveA> I assume that since lifeless had a problem while changing his password, he can't log in at the moment
<lifeless> happy to , if someone sets my pw
<lifeless> BradB: I copied the url and adjusted by hand
<stub> On it (if I can remember how to encrypt them)
<SteveA> BradB: we need a launchpad-branded forgotten password app too, not just an ubuntu branded one
<SteveA> thanks stub
<BradB> SteveA: yes, indeed :)
<SteveA> BradB: care to file a bug on that?
<BradB> sure
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> ok, that's it for general launchpad stuff
<SteveA> apps... malone?
<BradB> Malone!
<BradB> Malone's doing pretty good, I think.
<BradB> I just implemented one-click bug assignment accept/reject yesterday.
<sabdfl> nice!
<BradB> Not sure how well it'll work in every browser, but alas, that's how it goes with writing .js.
<sabdfl> i've split out cve and url references
<sabdfl> they now work separately
<BradB> To see it, you just have to be logged in when you use the dogfood app.
<BradB> There's this really good article I think everyone should read: http://www.adambosworth.net/archives/000031.html
<BradB> It's a blog post, actually.
<SteveA> what is it about?
<BradB> SteveA: writing software
<lifeless> SteveA: also the initZopeless thing
<BradB> more specifically, writing software for normal human beings
<BradB> My concern is that from time to time we're making decisions about Launchpad that cater more to our database schema than to those who will be our users.
<BradB> i had some thoughts about how to make Malone more user-friendly.
<SteveA> lifeless: yep, thanks for the reminder
<kiko> BradB, sabdfl: if you like, I would like to sit with you at bara and do a massive UI review based on my usage of malone in the past
<kiko> I want to do it there because bandwidth is better and because you'll have a chance to fix up the things I've suggested in the past already
<BradB> the one-click accept/reject is one such "oh cool" feature, i think. we need a lot more "oh cool" features though in launchpad, because Malone at least is occassionally bordering on something a human being is not going to be able to use.
<sabdfl> kiko: are you using utf-8?
<sabdfl> i missed the first message
<BradB> kiko: sure
<kiko> ah. no. one sec
<kiko> bara
<kiko> better? :)
<Kinnison> yes
<sabdfl> BradB: i think we can resolve these issues
<kiko>  BradB, sabdfl: if you like, I would like to sit with you at bara and do a massive UI review based on my usage of malone in the past
<sabdfl> right now, malone is largely a set of views on nderlying tables
<carlos> kiko: that's a football team :-)
<BradB> i started thinking about google a bit last night, and then had some ideas for how to improve malone's bug listing.
<sabdfl> this is partly because the zope3 auto-form machinery works that way
<sabdfl> it wants to add or edit an object, and our underlying oibjects are stored in tables
<elmo> [are the "what to import" package choices stress testing for a random function or something?  'cos they're very random] 
<sabdfl> we need to have a form which affects multiple tables
<kiko> BradB, cool
<sabdfl> an action that affects multiple tables
<sabdfl> elmo: what to import?
<SteveA> the easiest way to do that is to make a content object that represents data spread across tables
<BradB> sabdfl: wanna hear my idea for how to simplify the bug listing? there's not much to it, really, but i think it'll help.
<SteveA> and then use a form that presents / edits that content object
<elmo> sabdfl: into buildbot/tla/whateverit'scalledongalapagos
<sabdfl> BradB: not here! later
<BradB> ok
<sabdfl> elmo: as i understand it lifeless started with packages a* b* c* plus whatever people have pushed for
<BradB> SteveA: the main things malone needs are 1. a zope upgrade, 2. a solution for batching aggregate result sets. (i.e. batching more than one SelectResults in the same Batch.)
<elmo> people pushed for thai-ttf and upx ? :)
<elmo> anyway, sorry, it's not relevant to the meeting..
<BradB> #1 is for the super widget, of course, #2 to solve the problem that rendering the bug listing takes 1m, 30s for 7,000 bugs :/
<stub> Edit forms can be used to generate arbitrary forms - we already do that in the bug add form where we capture information for bugassignments as well. Implementation can follow once we decide on the design ;)
<sabdfl> stub: it seems silly to have to create a new schema for the form
<lifeless> elmo: I'm running them all serially
<stub> sabdfl: You have to define the form *somewhere*, and a schema is a nice place to do it.
<BradB> sabdfl: the other option is to handwrite your form's HTML and validation, which isn't so nice. :) we really need a browser:form directive in Malone too. :) Jim Fulton and Stephan Richter we're talking about generalizing the directive the other day, so things are heading in the right direction, it would seem.
<SteveA> can we get a list of things that malone needs to have / do before barcelona?
<sabdfl> BradB: in general the form elements are already defined as part of existing schemas
<sabdfl> seems wasteful to have to redefine them
<sabdfl> which means rewriting the title and description
<sabdfl> trranslating it all again
<sabdfl> and remembering to update it
<BradB> sabdfl: i think that comes down to inheritance (if not, how else would you want it to work?)
<sabdfl> i have to step away for an hour or so, will catch up on scrollback
<SteveA> we'll sort out the browser:form or launchpad:form directive
<BradB> SteveA: here's what Malone needs for Barcelona, from where I'm standing.
* SteveA listens to brad, and hopes stu will chip in
<BradB> 1. the super select widget. i started going on this, but i need us to keep fairly up-to-date on Zope 3 to make it happen, because I need Sources.
<stub> You could dynamicaly generate a schema (these fields from this interface, these fields from that. Just needs implementation)
<BradB> 2. fast bug listing. the bug listing page needs to be pretty much instant, but there's still a rather complex issue there (the one about batching more than one SelectResults at a time.)
<SteveA> can we talk about batching in some more detail after this meeting?
<BradB> sure
<BradB> i'm trying to think of what else is absolutely needed...stub?
<SteveA> the goal is so that we can show off malone to everyone in barcelona, and also roll it out to the golden system at that time.
<BradB> e.g. i can think of tons of things to improve: the bug listing can become a lot more googlish and simple to work with, the bug assignments editing screens need to remind me what bug i'm working on, the notification emails need to be reformatted and perhaps reworded a bit, etc.
<stub> No idea what is needed for barcelona. Depends on what we need to do with it at Barcelona ;) If we need to sit down the Ubuntu people and steer them through it, we need to do whatever Martin thinks is necessary for instance.
<kiko> yes, of course
<dilys> New Malone bug #77: "Implement a potemplate form handler", submitted by Carlos Perell Marn
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/77
<SteveA> you'll also need to do some work on permissions, I expect
<SteveA> that is, defining permissions on various operations that not everyone should do
<carlos> BradB: and the package/source search should show the package name not the number after select it (to be more userfriendly :-P)
<BradB> SteveA: also, malone still doesn't have enough states, and we should be able to attach a note every time we edit basically anything.
<BradB> SteveA: not the least of which means having to attach a note when we mark an assignment resolve, or update an infestation, or whatever.
<SteveA> do we have bugs on each of these things we need to do?
<BradB> some, yeah, e.g. the note thing. some not yet, because it requires talking to sabdfl to confirm.
<BradB> which has thus far not been a priority.
<SteveA> it is okay to file such things as bugs
<SteveA> bugs can always be rejected / deprioritized etc
<BradB> ok
<SteveA> (is "deprioritized" a word?)
<SteveA> the thing is, it gets the ideas out into public view, so others can think about them
<BradB> yeah
<SteveA> ok, cool
<SteveA> can we talk about soyuz now
<SteveA> Kinnison: want to start with gina?
<stub> from when I used batching: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/40
<Kinnison> Gina is almost ready for prime-time
<Kinnison> sabdfl and I identified a number of areas of improvement she needed in order to be suitable for doing hoary for everyone (where doing == tracking)
<Kinnison> I've closed all but one or two minor ones of those now
<Kinnison> Some of you will have noticed the database additions it needed. I've not done the sqlobject changes for those yet
<Kinnison> If someone else wants to pick those up I'd be grateful
<SteveA> can one of the async guys help?
<Kinnison> I imagine cprov could do it fairly quickly
<Kinnison> cprov is now working with me on lucille related stuff
<Kinnison> This means cprov will have knowledge of both the front and back ends of the package parts of soyuz which will really help matters a lot
<cprov> Kinnison: if you think I'm able to do it I can :)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> what else from the soyuz world?
<Kinnison> https://wiki.canonical.com/Lucille_2fBraindump contains a braindump of most of what I'll be doing up until the end of es-conf
<Kinnison> and some of beyond there
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Add advanced authorization stuff. (patch-859)
<SteveA> does someone want to talk with me about permissions needed for doing certain things in soyuz? 
<Kinnison> It's exactly what it says on the tin though -- a braindump. I put it there so that it would be recorded
<cprov> people branch was moved from Soyuz to FOAF by salgado ..  it has effects in permission, of course, I'd like to talk about launchpad.Admin bits if possible 
<SteveA> ok, let's chat about that after this meeting sometime today
<dilys> New Malone bug #78: "Forgotten password screen needs to be branded for Launchpad", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/78
<cprov> SteveA: ok
<daf> hi
* daf got confused about time zones
<SteveA> hi daf
<carlos> daf: you should use evolution ;-)
<SteveA> kiko: anything else to report on soyuz?
<SteveA> how are we doing for being able to give a kick ass demo in spain?
<carlos> don't know if that's possible...
<carlos> but
<carlos> what about doing a demo to build a Linex and/or Guadalinex using soyuz?
<SteveA> let's come back to soyuz in a bit
<SteveA> rosetta:
<kiko> SteveA, yep
<SteveA> oh, okay, backto soyuz
<SteveA> go ahead kiko
<kiko> SteveA, sabdfl and I will lay down the final soyuz plan for mataro this afternoon, followed by an lp-br-meeting on getting this all done in time
<kiko> debonzi is cleaning up the house
<kiko> he'll be key in getting the soyuz features done the following weeks
<kiko> cprov is busy with Kinnison, and kinni's best to update on that
<SteveA> will you post the mataro plan to the list?
<kiko> salgado's been moving person bits around and will start hacking the karma bits in a second
<kiko> (I typed karnal first there, some psychologist read into that)
<kiko> SteveA, you bet
<SteveA> cool
<kiko> SteveA, I'll also call for anyone giving a final roundup for soyuz features pre-mataro 
<kiko> so if anyone has a pet feature they want to see done, time to speak up
<SteveA> maybe get elmo to give it a quick look
<kiko> (apart from that we have tickets emitted and travel plans finally set up)
<kiko> I'll bother him
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> let's talk about rosetts
<SteveA> let's talk about rosetta
<kiko> soyuz needs some extra borka-borka in the zcml files, salgado and I are looking into it
<kiko> we would like to get rid of a whole array of solitary <page stanzas
<kiko> but it may be we need some extra ZCML bits, I'll post you on the result of that
<kiko> I'm also going to do a final SQL roundup to try murdering spurious queries I'm seeing
<SteveA> kiko: sure.  I can make zcml directives very quickly for this kind of thing
<SteveA> daf, carlos: how is rosetta doing?
<kiko> this bothers me significantly because I think it's a major perf-hog
<kiko> and finally
<kiko> we will bear gifts for mataro
<kiko> just wait and see
<kiko> over and out
<carlos> SteveA: we are working on the import from the web feature
<SteveA> how is that going?
<SteveA> is the form done?
<carlos> it has some delays because I had to get yesterday free for non canonical tasks
<carlos> will work on saturday
<daf> it's nearly done
<SteveA> before we make rosetta go totally live, it must be possible to get new pot and po files into the system without your or daf's intervention
<SteveA> daf: how many hours is "nearly" ?
<carlos> if nothing goes wrong, today I will do my part of the work
<dilys> New Malone bug #79: "Bug listing needs default search criteria to be user-sensitive", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/79
<daf> perhaps two more
<SteveA> daf: can you work on it right after the meeting?
<SteveA> tell me if you need help with this.  I have time to help with rosetta.
<SteveA> keep me up to date with how the work is going.  don't worry about mailing me several times a day to tell me how things are going
<daf> I'll let you know if I have trouble
<SteveA> let me know about successes too
<daf> I've been invited to a thanksgiving dinner today, so I'll be leaving work early
<SteveA> ok, cool
<SteveA> veggie turkey?
<carlos> X-)
* Kinnison had a lovely nut-roast on sunday
<daf> :)
<Kinnison> we appear to be side-tracking
<SteveA> what is left to do to get rosetta so that I can upload po files and translate them?
<carlos> SteveA: the upload part
* SteveA notes that daf is posting a message to him with detailed rosetta status information
<daf> the view class for the upload form needs to be finished
<daf> hmm, I need some clarification here
<SteveA> so, you can store the raw template inthe database?
<daf> yes
<SteveA> and go to a url to tell the system to actually import the template?
<daf> wait, no
<daf> there's an upload form
<daf> but the view class doesn't write to the database yet
<SteveA> I want to see a list of tasks, either as bugs in malone, or on a wiki page
<daf> ok, I'll do that right away
<SteveA> then see these tasks getting completed, as we move towards getting this rosetta import stuff done
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> anyone with experience hacking on initZopeless ?
<SteveA> stub: ?
<daf> no, but I've used it a fair bit
<SteveA> anything else from anyone else?
<stub> I havn't hacked it
<dilys> New Malone bug #80: "Bug titles/descriptions need to be text searchable", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/80
<SteveA> lifeless reported a problem where it doesn't seem to be coping properly committing a second transaction in a row
<stub> Mmm... need to look into fulltext searching for PostgreSQL...
<SteveA> ok, let's finish up
<SteveA> last 10 seconds to bring up other issues...
<BradB> smart diff output!
<SteveA> oh yeah, how is that going?
<BradB> we need something that works. it continues to cost us at least 10-15 hours a week.
<daf> I've noticed a problem with SQL errors
<stub> Some of our sourcepackagebugassignments had been changed from sourcepackage 4 to sourcepackage 14. Anyone might have screwed up modifying the data? Or do we have a deeper problem somewhere?
<stub> (on dogfood)
<kiko> stub, I had some odd issues where I filed bugs on product 4 and ended up with them assigned to some other bizarre product.
<stub> That would be it.
<stub> Might have a bug hiding there - posibly in the new popup widgets.
<kiko> I reported to BradB who convinced me the new picker would sort that out!
<SteveA> let's get bugs invariably put into malone
<SteveA> not just told to people
<SteveA> otherwise, they can get lost, or people can waste time unnecessarily
<kiko> agreed, it was a bad call
<BradB> SteveA: they are reported though
<SteveA> ok, cool
<daf> I've noticed that if there's a database error, Launchpad won't work until it's restarted
<daf> "DatabaseException: ERROR: current transaction is aborted, commands ignored until end of transaction"
<SteveA> daf: report as bug please
<daf> it seems the transaction is never aborted after an error
<daf> ok, will do
<BradB> SteveA: i'd really like to hear an answer on the diff output though. it drives me nuts when page tests fail.
<SteveA> stub: can you look into that?
<BradB> i.e. because they take forever to fix.
<SteveA> (the transactions, not the diff)
<stub> Sure
<SteveA> BradB, cprov: what was the outcome of cprov's experiments?
<BradB> SteveA: i responded on lp@. i was hoping for something checked in that we can all use out-of-the-box.
<SteveA> to summarize...
<SteveA> there is something that works, but it needs patches to python.  is that so?
<BradB> yeah
<SteveA> ok, I'll get that into launchpad
<stub> I gave it a go re: the diffs, but I was too clever and it didn't work. The difflib.py is in lib/canonical, and there is a bit of a patch in test.py commented out.
<SteveA> ah, okay
<Kinnison> is the meeting over? I need to get lunch?
<SteveA> stub: you mean, the new diff stuff didn't work, or your hack didn't work.
<stub> My hack - I was trying to avoid patching Z3. At least I hope it was my hack - I havn't tested it 'normally' yet.
<BradB> SteveA: and one more thing: I'd like to hear a concrete answer on when i have the machinery to be able to put Bug URLs in email notifications. having a URL in an email is a fairly small, yet all so important thing.
<dilys> New Malone bug #81: "transactions are not aborted when database errors occur", submitted by Dafydd Harries
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/81
* Kinnison -> supermarket (given a lack of complaint)
<SteveA> Kinnison: go for it
<SteveA> BradB: bug filed on it?
<SteveA> file that on me if you like, as I'm dealing with URL issues here in london
<BradB> SteveA: yeah, it's been there and assigned to you for a long time :)
<debonzi> SteveA, do you want to talk about the import work now?
<BradB> SteveA: you had said a while back that you were going to work on it
<SteveA> ok, cool.  I haven't started on the url work yet, but it is on the list after security.
<daf> BradB: hmmm
<dilys> New Malone bug #82: "Possible initZopeless transaction issues", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/82
<daf> BradB: I'm submitting a bug
<cprov> SteveA: Brad is right ! what I've done, patching difflib, is something very difficult to be submited to lib upstreamer, kiko is working on it, but for a moment I suggest we keep our patched difflib, that also contains some bug yet . 
<daf> BradB: I've got the notification message
<daf> but the response from Launchpad itself timed out
<dilys> New Malone bug #83: "Filter criteria widgets should be moved to an "Advanced Search" screen", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/83
* BradB *shrug*
<BradB> if it happens consistently, it might be cause for concern, otherwise i wouldn't worry about it
<SteveA> ok.  meeting over.
<SteveA> thanks folks
<daf> this is the first time it's happened, I'll file a bug if it happens again
<SteveA> BradB: we'll chat later today about batching
<SteveA> cprov: we'll talk later today about permissions 
* carlos goes to have lunch
<SteveA> debonzi: okay, let's talk about the import thing.
<carlos> later!
<debonzi> SteveA, cool
<cprov> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> debonzi: so, in various places in the code, we have the line:
<SteveA>    from canonical.launchpad.interfaces import *
<SteveA> what we should have instead is the following:
<SteveA>    from canonical.launchpad.interfaces import IFoo, IBar
<SteveA> if there are lots and lots of interfaces to be imported, then use separate lines of 79 chars each max
<SteveA>    from canonical.launchpad.interfaces import IFoo, IBar, IBaz, ISpoo
<SteveA>    from canonical.launchpad.interfaces import IBug, IProduct, IBazaar
<elmo> lifeless: ?
<debonzi> right.. even in the __init__.py inside the interfaces package?
<SteveA> that line doesn't occur in that file
<SteveA> it is only the exact line I wrote:
<SteveA>    from canonical.launchpad.interfaces import *
<SteveA> lib/canonical/arch/broker.py
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad/browser/product.py
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad/browser/project.py
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad/database/bug.py
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad/database/bugextref.py
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad/database/sourcesource.py
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad/database/product.py
<debonzi> Right, but we do have in canonical/interfaces/__init__.py for example from canonical.launchpad.interfaces.pofile import * 
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad/database/bounty.py
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad/database/cveref.py
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad/database/infestation.py
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad/database/bugassignment.py
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad/database/project.py
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> that's the list of files
<elmo> ok, launchpad.ubuntu.com switched to macquarie
<SteveA> yes.  that is okay.
<debonzi> SteveA, right.. Im gonna do that .. 
<elmo> lifeless: ^---
<SteveA> ok, great.  thank you
<debonzi> You are welcome :(
<debonzi> :)
* debonzi alway hits the wrong key
<dilys> New Malone bug #84: "Malone is ungrammatical about input errors", submitted by Dafydd Harries
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/84
<BradB> stub: uh, that is /bizarre/. i just reported bug 83 and it's not in Malone (you can even see the dilys notification a little bit back in the scrollback)
<daf> hmmm
<daf> I wonder if it's related to the changes elmo was making
<daf> it might explain why I didn't get a HTTP response
<stub> All the bugs are gone
<BradB> what the hell^Wheck?
<daf> hmm, I can see some
<daf> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/84 works for me
<BradB> i can't see any
<stub> its in your cache. All the sourcepacakges are gone too.
<BradB> daf: it's browser cache dude
<BradB> stub: what's going on?
<stub> They are in the db...
<stub> hmm..
<BradB> oh, ok, phew
<BradB> [08:56]  <elmo> ok, launchpad.ubuntu.com switched to macquarie
<BradB> elmo: eh, why?
<daf> aha
<daf> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/
<elmo> BradB: because sabdfl told me to
<cprov> SteveA: we are going to have lunch, I'll be back in 1 hour, any problem for you and our brief meeting?
<SteveA> no problem.  I need to take a break for a while
<elmo> <sabdfl> can we shuffle the current launchpad.ubuntu.com to dogfood.canonical.com, and make launchpad.ubuntu.com point at macquarie's production launchpad server?
<elmo> BradB: --^
<cprov> SteveA: right, see you soon
<elmo> well, I got the domain name of dogfood wrong, but.. details ;)
<BradB> #83 seems to have been lost into the ether
* debonzi debonzi -> lunch
* BradB wishes this would have been a little bit more visible before it was actually /done/ :)
<elmo> <sabdfl> elmo: we cover enough timezones to be able to fix any issues, so Just Do It
<SteveA> did dilys report my latest merge to RF?
<elmo> BradB: dude, I asked if anyone should be around, and that's what I was told
<SteveA> sabdfl should have mailed the launchpad list
<BradB> SteveA: indeed :)
* SteveA goes away for a while
<BradB> elmo: is there a need for LP to be running on macquarie right now? if not, perhaps we could stop it, so that we don't have to migrate bugs between servers and field responses from #launchpad'ers about what's where.
<BradB> elmo: e.g. a patch saying that the dogfood server was moved to [link]  would be handy.
<BradB> page, even
<sabdfl> erm, sorry guy, should have mailed the list
<sabdfl> s
<sabdfl> but thanks for getting it done elmo, this allows us to prepare the production server for barcelona
<BradB> daf: this'll mean a dilys update i guess too eh?
<daf> BradB: good point
<daf> BradB: just a config file change, though
<BradB> cool
<dilys> New Malone bug #85: "Filter criteria widgets should be moved to an "Advanced Search" screen", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/85
<dilys> New Malone bug #86: "Bug listing needs "Quick Searches"", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/86
<Kinnison> I'm back but eating if anyone needs to ask me anything
<carlos> Kinnison: dude, you shouldn't eat near the laptop 
<carlos> you are too addict to it :-)
* carlos is back
<Kinnison> carlos: heh
<kiko> fala salgado 
<salgado> yo kiko!
<lifeless> elmo: ?
<elmo> lifeless: 'sup
<lifeless> you did a? at me before
<elmo> lifeless: was seeing if you were around - wanted to let you know about the launchpad.u.c move
<carlos> lifeless: any chance to get Debian ppc packages of bazaar without doing self compilation?
<Kinnison> kiko: I think I've eliminated all cases of FMO from warty in gina now ;-)
* Kinnison is about to do a hoary test-run
<kiko> NO!
<kiko> that was 50% of gina's personality
<kiko> troup and trout
<kiko> is that going away too?
<elmo> lifeless: oh! you have accounts on concordia and davis btw
<lifeless> elmo: oh yeah, do I have that ppc account yet ?
<elmo> lifeless: I'll make accounts for pqm later
<elmo> so you can set up something more automatic
<Kinnison> kiko: The error is still present
<Kinnison> kiko: I mean I've fixed it so that it doesn't need to generate the error to parse warty
<Kinnison> it does warty cleanly. udebs and all
<elmo> lifeless: btw, if you've never used dchroot before, it's 'dchroot -c hoary'
<elmo> to get a shell in the hoary chroot
<elmo> tla's build-deps should be installed - I assume that'll suffice
<kiko> Kinnison, ah; well, the error was caused IIRC by the archive being outdated, no?
<Kinnison> kiko: The error was related to gina being unable to find a sourcepackagerelease for a given binarypackage
<Kinnison> kiko: Now; some of those were hard to solve; some were simple
<kiko> canyou elaborate? why would we not be able to find a SPR for a BP?
<Kinnison> It is because a binarypackage exists that the sourcepackage doesn't exist for; or in this case that the binarypackage's version was shorter than the sourcepackagerelease's version rather than longer so your regexp didn't catch it
<Kinnison> I'm not convinced I've covered all the bases correctly but I'll see in time
<Kinnison> (and btw, I'm only talking about a clean import of warty/main,restricted not universe
<Kinnison> universe is still full of amusement for me
<BradB> Should I be running hoary these days? e.g. is it reasonable safe to s,warty,hoary, in my sources.list, apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<BradB> s/ble/bly/
* SteveA pings daf
<Kinnison> I'm not gonna put hoary on any of my systems until after es-conf
<Kinnison> because I'm a paranoid goit
<lifeless> so whats my new password ?
<SteveA> "tomlordisanasshat"
<SteveA> only kidding.
<lifeless> hahaonlyserious
<lifeless> seriuosly, for dogfood
<lifeless> elmo
<SteveA> stub said he'd change it for you
<SteveA> stub has gone
<lifeless> can we get python 2.4 on production servers ?
<SteveA> in addition to python2.3?
<carlos> BradB: I'm using hoary since some weeks already
<carlos> BradB: I didn't had any problem with it (yet)
<lifeless> looks like we may have a python2.3 interacting with twisted problem
<SteveA> oh suck
<SteveA> fixed in 2.4?
<elmo> the soyuz list got subsumed into launchpad, right ?
<kiko> yes, it did.
<lifeless> ddaa reckons so
<SteveA> hello david
<ddaa> I'm not sure what lifeless says I'm thinking, but I want my lawyer!
<SteveA> we could move to 2.4 for launchpad, but I'd want to chat to zope3 developers first
<lifeless> 02:40 < lifeless> can we get python 2.4 on production servers ?
<lifeless> 02:40 < SteveA> in addition to python2.3?
<lifeless> 02:41 < carlos> BradB: I'm using hoary since some weeks already
<lifeless> 02:41 < carlos> BradB: I didn't had any problem with it (yet)
<lifeless> 02:41 < lifeless> looks like we may have a python2.3 interacting with twisted problem
<lifeless> 02:42 < SteveA> oh suck
<lifeless> 02:42 < SteveA> fixed in 2.4?
<ddaa> thanks
<ddaa> SteveA: difficult to say what is fixing the issue... it's very empirical.
<BradB> moving to 2.4 ASAP would rox0r
<lifeless> elmo: can you copy the importd@galapagos .ssh dir to roomba@galapagos's one for me please ?
<SteveA> ddaa: but, is it fixed in 2.4?
<SteveA> as in, if you use 2.4, does the problem go away
<ddaa> SteveA: it seems to go away.
<ddaa> But since that's an intermittent problem by nature, it's hard to say.
<ddaa> * hard to tell
<salgado> lifeless, should I mail you my gpg key id/fingerprint to get it registered in PQM?
<lifeless> elmo: yes
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> salgado: yes
<lifeless> elmo: so, ping
<lifeless> elmo: I'm asking you because I don't have write permission to .ssh
<elmo> lifeless: yeah, one sec, I'm just in the middle of osmething
<salgado> lifeless, your email is?
<BradB> SteveA: When do you want to discuss the batching problem?
<BradB> I'd love to make the bug listing surprisingly fast.
<elmo> lifeless: done... [point of information, you can write to .ssh, just copy it somewhere else, rm -fr the root owned original - you own the directory it's in] 
<BradB> SteveA: Oh, and upgrading Z3, for that matter.
<SteveA> what is there to discuss about upgrading zope 3?
<BradB> SteveA: When will it be upgraded?
<BradB> SteveA: "be upgraded" meaning a mail to lp@ saying how I get the latest and greatest Z3 running with launchpad.
<SteveA> in the meeting, lifeless said that he was working on it today
<BradB> I missed that bit. Okay, so maybe today then, cool.
<BradB> SteveA: got time to discuss batch-fu then?
<elmo> is the arch commits list still live?
<SteveA> BradB: I will in a bit I hope.  I'm helping bob2 debug some nasty nasty transactions problem
<bob2> elmo: yup
<BradB> SteveA: ok
<elmo> bob2: thanks
<dilys> New Malone bug #87: "Need to be able to Cc people when adding a bug", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/87
<bob2> salgado: he's robert@canonical.com
<BradB> elmo: would it be possible to shutdown the LP instance at launchpad.ubuntu.com? I can see two possible problems now that the app lives at a different URL 1. confusion, 2. the dogfood having some hardcoded instances of launchpad.ubuntu.com, and things inadvertently happening to what is ultimately going to be the live LP app.
<bob2> erm, which one should we be using then?
<BradB> elmo: er, shutdown and include a simple message saying where the dogfood instance lives now, etc.
<bob2> dogfood.u.c or launchpad.u.c?
<BradB> launchpad
<BradB> exactly my point though :)
<bob2> hah
<bob2> dogfood is the one that gets nuked every hour?
<elmo> BradB: dude, you need to talk to sabdfl
<BradB> bob2: no, it's a production app.
<BradB> sabdfl: ping
<salgado> bob2, thanks
<daf> !!
<daf> BradB: dogfood is production?!
<BradB> yeah, for us.
<BradB> production as in, if we lost the data in there, we'd all die
<daf> oh, *right*
<BradB> heh
<daf> yeah, end of the world time
<SteveA> BradB: smack my batch up
<BradB> !
<BradB> SteveA: should i reexplain the problem?
<SteveA> sure.
<BradB> ok:
<BradB> when there's 7,000 bugs in the db, the bug listing takes about 1m 30s to render on my machine.
<SteveA> to render how many bugs?
<BradB> i believe (from having investigated a bit) that about half that time is from the vocabs, and half from the bug listing itself
<BradB> just 20, like normal
<SteveA> ok
<BradB> so, the half that has to do with vocabs will go away when the super widget is implemented
<SteveA> it will?
<BradB> the next step there is to upgrade Z3, etc. different subject, etc.
<SteveA> because sources do this better?
<BradB> yes
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> I haven't looked at sources at all
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: work on revision control import workflow (patch-860)
<BradB> so, to the buglisting though...
<BradB> we've got this batching thing
<BradB> with a Batch, you give it a list of things, and tell it what part you want to work with, and then it does this really smart stuff to slice out only the chunk you want to look at, and (mostly) ignore the rest
<BradB> which is cool
<SteveA> yep
<BradB> and works well
<BradB> for *one* *list* of things :)
<BradB> in the bug listing, we have two lists of things that make up one batch of things
<BradB> package assignments, and product assignments
<BradB> two different SelectResults, needing to be represented by one batch
<BradB> so, imagine this:
<BradB> ~50 package assignments, ~50 product assignments, user wants to see results, 20 to 30 of 100
<BradB> the assignments need to be ordered by bug id, of course
<SteveA> if you have one set of things, do they come sorted by bug id anyway?
<BradB> how do we batch that so that when i ask for elements 20 through 30 i get the appropriate combination of product and package assignments?
<BradB> SteveA: yes, individually, but not between the two different SelectResults :)
<SteveA> yes, I see
* SteveA ponders
<BradB> SteveA: i think the solution means we have to write some raw SQL here, and make batch navigation work with that too
<SteveA> can you make an sql query do that easily? 
<BradB> it'd be nice to have this designed in such a way that all i need to do is write an SQL query and it all Just Works (because there are several applications of this in LP, i think)
<SteveA> is this a good time to make a view?
<BradB> SteveA: i thought about a view, but i don't think it's appropriate, since there are an arbitrary number of WHERE clauses.
<BradB> maybe none, maybe 4, maybe 1
<BradB> maybe N
<SteveA> what do the where clauses do?
<BradB> filter the select results :) e.g. bug status, package, product, assignee, and perhaps other criteria
<SteveA> you could still do that
<SteveA> do a view that represents everything, and then select using where on the view
<SteveA> just an idea
<BradB> it's easier to do on the table, i think
<SteveA> ok, so let's say we'll do it with an appropriate sql query
<SteveA> the query needs to live somewhere
<SteveA> it should live with the database code
<BradB> and perhaps implement a general RawSQLSelectResults, which iterates over raw sql select results and has smarts so that you can access col names as attribs of the elements returned from that iterator
<SteveA> and it should have a standard method name and signature, so that the batcher can use it
<SteveA> There is something like what you just described in zope3 already, actually
<SteveA> but I'm thinking of something simpler
<BradB> SteveA: yes, as i say, this has got to work in a way that in the future one need only write the SQL query (and, of course, the relevant tales to plop the results into a page) and have it all Just Work
<BradB> SteveA: Why does the query have to live in the DB?
<SteveA> not in the db
<SteveA> in the database code
<BradB> ah
<BradB> I misread that, but yeah, in the db code indeed
<SteveA> so, I'm thinking that the batching code doesn't really know what the select is
<SteveA> it just calls the method with some args that the method feeds into the select
<SteveA> and the method returns some standard stuff to the batching
<BradB> SteveA: batching doesn't even care about that
<BradB> SteveA: it's Batch(something, offset, size)
<SteveA> doesn't it need to feed it the start and end items?
<BradB> the "something" has to be smart enough to know what results to return. it knows the filter criteria already, etc.
<debonzi> SteveA, why launchpad.iandrew.py still exists? 
<SteveA> that's a good question debonzi
<BradB> SteveA: and, actually, now that i think about it, outside of even batching, a RawSQLSelectResults would do well to help us optimize many parts of the app as we enter the holy-crap-it's-slow-on-a-real-db phase of development.
<SteveA> BradB: think of the simplest way to do this, even if it requires a bit of extra configuring for now
<SteveA> at the point you're talkingn about, it isn't a collection of sql select results any more really
<BradB> SteveA: I think the RawSQLSelectResults will add the most value, to solve this task, and as a documented thing that will help us improve launchpad as we move towards the Mataro Sessions. Do you see anything simpler than that?
<SteveA> it is just a "table" of python objects, surely?
<BradB> SteveA: no, because that would mean loading everything into memory
<SteveA> BradB: I don't really see what your vision of RawSQLSelectResults is.  Can you write an email, to the lp list, sketching out what this thing needs to be like
<SteveA> ?
<BradB> you have to pass something that represents the entire list of results
<BradB> (to the batching)
<SteveA> and how it will be used
<BradB> ok
<SteveA> thanks.
<SteveA> I think that will get the ideas you have communicated better
<SteveA> I think you may be onto something Brad.  But I'd like us to think about it a bit more
<BradB> ok. hopefully we can make a decision today though, because i really need this working today or tomorrowish. :)
<SteveA> you need it working in one or two cases today or tomorrow, so that's why I'm concerned about making a general solution when a specific one would still work.
<SteveA> but, we'll talk about it more in a while
<ddaa> lifeless: why does iandrew.py still exists?
<debonzi> SteveA, another question: in the and of iandrew there is a class RCSTypeEnum. So, the other apps that use it have to make from launchpad.interfaces import RCSTypeEnum. Im quite sure that it is not an Interface :).. do you have an idea to where should I put it?
<debonzi> s/and/end
<lifeless> ddaa: feel free to fix it
<BradB> SteveA: actually, indeed, i think i can make it work with a simpler approach. i'll start now and focus on getting something work this afternoon.
<BradB> s/work/working/
<BradB> simpler, i.e. no special funky iterator class
<Kinnison> rehi
<debonzi> ddaa, Are you going to work in iandrew.py?
<SteveA> debonzi: I am working there
<debonzi> SteveA, ohh cool.. So I wont touch it
<SteveA> yep
<SteveA> I'm moving it to interfaces/pyarch.py
<SteveA> and giving it an __all__
<ddaa> yeah... I guess I'll delegate putting the required stuff in there to bob2 if I can. After all he is the one who wrote the code that uses it but that does not have a test suite.
<debonzi> SteveA, and where are you going to put the RCSTypeEnum class?
<debonzi> SteveA, So, its done... Im gonna merge in rocketfuel
<BradB> sabdfl: ping
<sabdfl> BradB: give me five
<BradB> ok
<lifeless> sabdfl: auto-running autotester is in place
<lifeless> now to get feedback from it 
<sabdfl> lifeless: great!
!Bhaal:*! Noise people arent you!
<lifeless> need to do a production code drop to do that, which means you and I need to sort out the db stuff for stub to apply ...
!Bhaal:*! Noisey even
<sabdfl> lifeless: my stuff is ready to go
<lifeless> merged into rf ? if so I'll pull down and whip up my end of code.
!alindeman:*! Wrong channel, Bhaal 8)
!lilo:*! Hi all.  If you have FWD and would like to help us check a gateway, please /msg me.
<BradB> sabdfl: got a minute then?
<sabdfl> still in a meeting
<BradB> ok
* BradB will be back in about an hour
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Some more cleanup to remove from canonical.launchpad.interfaces import * to import only the required interfaces. (patch-861)
<SteveA> cprov: want to talk about permissions?
<SteveA> BradB|lunch: lifeless says it will take quite a while to get Zope 3 synced from SVN.  We can't expect it before next week
<carlos> do I need to check out a new tree to start using baz?
<carlos> I'm getting an error if I use my old tree
<SteveA> what is the error?
<SteveA> rob just helped me start using baz
<SteveA> is it a gpg error?
<SteveA> you will need to change your signing scripts
<SteveA> tla-gpg-check to bazaar-gpg-check, and tla to baz in the files in ~/.arch-params/signing/*
<SteveA> also, change tla to baz in submit-arch-merge
<carlos> ********************************
<carlos> INVALID SIGNATURE ON REVISION!
<carlos>   archive: carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004
<carlos>   revision launchpad--devel--0--patch-332
<carlos>   checksum file: checksum
<carlos> ********************************
<carlos> yeah, I did that change already
<Kinnison> I just removed tla and set up a symlink from ~/bin/tla
<sabdfl> BradB|lunch: i'm back
<ddaa> hello?
<SteveA> carlos: that was directed at you
<carlos> ddaa: hi
<ddaa> Mh... let me look at the log.
* SteveA is on the sofa next to ddaa
<carlos> SteveA: thanks
<carlos> ddaa: do you need any extra information than I already pasted?
<ddaa> I'm trying to figure out your problem.
<ddaa> You seem very confused.
<carlos> ddaa: it's not related to my yesterday's problem
<carlos> ddaa: I was using until today tla
<carlos> I just installed baz
<carlos> and that's the error I get with baz changes
<carlos> in my old tla tree
<ddaa> the tree you are using has _absolutely_ no incidence on the validity of the revision signatures.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> should I clean my revision library?
<carlos> rm -Rf and let it regenerate with baz?
<ddaa> hu... the tla revlib should work just fine with baz
<ddaa> the reverse is not true though (according to lifeless that's a bug in baz)
<ddaa> and in any case, your revlib has no incidence whatsoever on the validity of revision signatures
<ddaa> do you _still_ have tla installed?
<carlos> ddaa: yes
<carlos> should I remove it?
<ddaa> no, it contains a script that's used for signing, and apparantly baz does not provide it yet
<carlos> the bazaar-gpg-check?
<salgado> ddaa, isn't this script bazaar-gpg-check?
<carlos> I changed my config files already
<carlos> to use it
<carlos> instead of tla-gpg-check
<ddaa> carlos: then, it should be okay
<ddaa> carlos: can you make sure you can actually (using gpg by hand) check the checksum file in that revision.
<carlos> ddaa: my fault
<carlos> sorry
<carlos> it was a typo
<carlos> baazar instead of bazaar
<carlos> O:-)
<ddaa> I got a trick for you so you'll rember it: it's foo, bar, (we've got up to tla this far), baz.
<carlos> ddaa: thank you for your help and sorry for the noise
<carlos> ok
<lulu> night all :o)
<Kinnison> night lulu
<BradB> sabdfl: ping
<sabdfl> yo
<sabdfl> let's go!
<BradB> two things:
<sabdfl> btw... have been playing with your batching bits, and have some feedback
<SteveA> cprov: want to talk about permissions?
<BradB> 1. can we get elmo to put a stop sign up at https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone? I want to avoid 1. confusion 2. inadvertently hitting that server with existing code in dogfood.u.c.
<BradB> maybe we just want to shut off the whole instance, of course
<sabdfl> no, it's time for us to bring launchpad up into production
<sabdfl> we already have bits of it running in production
<sabdfl> all we've done is expose it on the launchpad.ubuntu.com url
<sabdfl> during es-conf i want to go much further
<BradB> sabdfl: it's too early to bring malone into production.
<sabdfl> i don't know how smart we can make it so it shuts off certain url paths on certain hosts
<SteveA> BradB: why?
<BradB> SteveA: why what?
<sabdfl> BradB: we have two weeks till spain, and two weeks IN spain, to get it right
<SteveA> why do you think it is too early to use malone in production?
<BradB> SteveA: because it's not ready. we've have one Real User test it for about 10 minutes.
<sabdfl> and we have a month to work on it
<BradB> two weeks + two weeks isn't now, of course. i meant now.
<SteveA> we can use rewrite rules in apache to shut off certain paths on certain vhosts
<SteveA> and replace them with holding pages etc.
<sabdfl> and i said launchpad
<BradB> sabdfl: yeah, but i'm just at least asking that malone be shut off :)
<BradB> and the users told where to go (i.e. dogfood.u.c)
<sabdfl> ok elmo, thom, which of you is best set to setup url rewriting on launchpad.ubuntu.com to divert malone and possibly other bits to "go away" pages
<elmo> gar
<elmo> URL rewriting and proxypass are NOT FRIENDS
<elmo> I just went through this with the wiki
<SteveA> or... we can override the malone layer for a layers.DoNotUse layer
<SteveA> just on that server
<elmo> well, whichever - I do know how to beat them into submission now
<BradB> whatever works. i'm genuinely concerned that we may go "oops, that bit is still hitting launchpad.u.c/m for some reason" and want to catch that too, before something odd happens
<BradB> elmo: so is that a yes, you can put up a page telling the user to go away (to [link] )? :)
<carlos> also, a http://dogfood.canonical.com redirect to https://...  could be really good..
<elmo> sabdfl: btw, which do you want dogfood.c.c or dogfood.u.c ?  atm we have both 'cos I'm lame
<elmo> if we only want one, I should delete the other now
<sabdfl> elmo: don't do it yet, i'm just doing something...
<elmo> sure
* BradB hopes for one, to reduce confusion
<BradB> sabdfl: with that out of the way, the other thing was to know if i could get my hands on another Monster Dump, that uses the most bleeding edge schema.
<BradB> (not sure how much work's involved in that...)
<sabdfl> BradB: can you login to mawson?
<BradB> yeah
<sabdfl> erm... actually, that wont help
<sabdfl> ok, will get you another one tomorrow
<BradB> sabdfl: ok, i can proceed with what i wanted to do anyway, i'll just have to wait until tomorrow to see if it Really Works
<BradB> sabdfl: what was your batching feedback? it needs refactoring, that's for sure (and there's a bug filed on that.)
<sabdfl> yes!
<sabdfl> (sorry, context)
<sabdfl> yes! bug#1 rules!
<BradB> heh
<sabdfl> ok elmo, NOW you can fence it off for a while ;-)
<BradB> fence fence!
<sabdfl> oh bugger
<sabdfl> what IS bug #1?
<BradB> sabdfl: you might be interested in reading bugs 79, 80, 85 and 86, which describe the tasks i had in mind for improving the bug listing UI.
<elmo> what am I fencing off?  just /malone/ ?
<carlos> sabdfl: I love that bug :-P
<sabdfl> carlos: yes, but we'll have to nudge it to be #1
<BradB> elmo: at least /malone, or the whole thing if mark allows
<BradB> sabdfl: it is #1, though it may not be assignment #1.
<sabdfl> elmo: let's nuke /malone, /bounties, /rosetta, /lists, /soyuz
<sabdfl> BradB: que?
<BradB> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1 is the world domination bug!
<sabdfl> no, i filed in launchpad
<sabdfl> but it shows up as bug #2
<elmo> sabdfl: ok - working on that.. ping WRT dogfood hostname
<sabdfl> dogfood hostname?
<carlos> hmmm
<elmo> sabdfl: btw, which do you want dogfood.c.c or dogfood.u.c ?  atm we have both 'cos I'm lame
<carlos> right, it's not #1 anymore...
<elmo> sabdfl: if we only want one, I should delete the other now
<sabdfl> both is fine if it's no trouble (one-liner)
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> launchpad.ubuntu.com's malone is broken
<carlos>  A system error occurred.
<elmo> it's no trouble, it's what we have already :)
<carlos> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/2
<BradB> oh, i see, you're talking the production box
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: moved iandrew.py to interfaces/pyarch.py.  Made names explicitly exported. (patch-862)
<sabdfl> fuck
<sabdfl> how hard is it going to be to delete #1, make #2 into #1 and reset the counter?
<BradB> heh
<BradB> 4 SQL statements, I think
<sabdfl> BradB: so, about the batching
<BradB> yeah...
<sabdfl> i guess the batch start / end details need to be sent to the search function, right?
<sabdfl> the bugassignment example doesn't do that
<BradB> sabdfl: no, but the thing you give to your Batch has to slice intelligently
<sabdfl> by sqlobject resultset doesn't do that
<elmo> ok, try /malone/ now - is that basically what you want?
<sabdfl> you have to pass the slice onto the query to get it to work properly as i understand it
<BradB> sabdfl: wait, dude, what are you working on? hopefully we're not doing the same thing.
<sabdfl> elmo: perfectly put
<sabdfl> Not Ready Yet (TM)
<sabdfl> BradB: i haven't climbed into the code
<sabdfl> i've just been working with the code you used for bugassignment's report
<BradB> elmo: and a link to the dogfood server please
<sabdfl> bugs-index.pt
<sabdfl> BradB: no, don't do the link
<sabdfl> elmo: ^
<sabdfl> dogfood will be internal, we don't need to advertise it
<BradB> ok, so anyway, i was working on optimizing bugs-index.pt :)
<elmo>  /malone, /bounties, /rosetta, /lists, /soyuz  all redirected
<sabdfl> elmo: superstar, thanks
<sabdfl> BradB: i think it's going to have to be something like this:
<BradB> sabdfl: slicing a SelectResults is documented to Do The Right Thing
<sabdfl> batch_start = int(request.get('batch_start', 0))
<sabdfl> batch_len = int(request.get('batch_len', 0))
<sabdfl> self.batch = Batch(self.search(batch_start=batch_start, batch_len=batch_len))
<sabdfl> BradB: as far as i can tell it does the right thing if you slice it when you create it
<BradB> sabdfl: i already did that, and then realized i misunderstood what i was doing an removed it.
<sabdfl> but if you return Table.select(), then try and slice the result, it barfs
<sabdfl> in otherwords you need to return Table.sect[slice:end] 
<sabdfl> Table.select()[slice:end] 
<BradB> sabdfl: the Batch, should actually be called BatchedSequence or something. the point is though, it doesn't make sense to give offset and limit to your search, because the thing you give to Batch needs to represent your /entire/ result set. if you gave it a list with just 20 things it in, you'd get just one batch link, because it only sees 20 things.
<sabdfl> well, that's nice, but it means that postgres still has to return the ENTIRE result
<sabdfl> 90% of which is then discarded
<sabdfl> you surely want to use the underlying SQL batch machinery
<BradB> sabdfl: no.
<sabdfl> where you LIMIT the resultset
<sabdfl> ugghhh
<sabdfl> why not?
<BradB> sabdfl: a SelectResults doesn't select all the results.
<BradB> it's a thing that represents the results. it /isn't/ the results.
<sabdfl> meaning?
<BradB> if foo is a SelectResults, foo[:10]  does what you expect.
<BradB> foo # still not fetched...
<sabdfl> so, you are saying that the existing machinery actually works properly at the SQL level?
<BradB> for f in foo[:10] : # iterate through first 10 rows of the SelectResults
<BradB> sabdfl: it's documented too. if it doesn't then it's a bug, but anyway, this is already something i'm going to solve with bare sql, because it's still too slow even if it works right.
<BradB> s/too/to/
<sabdfl> hold on a sec, let me test something
<BradB> from the docs:
<BradB> You can also slice select results. The results are used in the SQL query, so peeps[:10]  will result in LIMIT 10 being added to the end of the SQL query. If the slice cannot be performed in the SQL (e.g., peeps[:-10] ), then the select is executed, and the slice is performed on the list of results. This will only happen when you use negative indexes.
* Kinnison -> Unity
<elmo> oh, that's cute
<sabdfl> elmo: ?
<elmo> being able to slice SQL query results
<sabdfl> BradB: ok, here's the problem i am hitting
<BradB> it'd probably be better if it weren't an iterator though
<sabdfl> the batching code does a len(foo) on the resultset
<sabdfl> that fails on the resultset
<BradB> sabdfl: i'm already solving this problem though, how 'bout i just continue doing what i was going to do?
<sabdfl> so, theworkaround is to pass it list(foo)
<sabdfl> but that iterates the full set
<BradB> len(foo) is fine too
<BradB> len(foo) *should* simply do a count(*), and if it isn't that too is a bug.
<sabdfl> what i'm saying is that if I do self.batch=Batch(foo...)
<sabdfl> where foo is a resultset
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: added launchpad.Admin permission (patch-863)
<sabdfl> it dies
<SteveA> does sqlobject define a __len__ ?
<sabdfl> i have to say Batch(list(foo), ...
<sabdfl> and that defeats the purpose of the whole exercise
<BradB> sabdfl: nah, you shouldn't have to. if you do, then that's a bug.
<BradB> sabdfl: but again, i'm already going to circumvent sqlobject in that screen entirely anyway, because it's going to be too slow, i think.
<sabdfl> what code are you running that you DON'T have to do that?
<sabdfl> why should it be too slow?
<BradB> sabdfl: for f in foo[:20]  does at least 20 SELECT's, I believe.
<BradB> maybe 40, i can't remember offhand how it's implemented.
<SteveA> oh, fuck this.  I'm going to fix __len__ on SelectResults right now.
<BradB> in a sane world, foo[:20]  would not be an iterator
<sabdfl> why doesn't it just use OFFSET and LIMIT?
<BradB> foo[:20]  would select the results then and there.
<sabdfl> are you sure about this?
<BradB> sabdfl: not 100%, no.
<sabdfl> because i have seen Table.select()[0]  put an OFFSET and LIMIT 1 into the SQL
<sabdfl> which would appear to be correct
<BradB> yeah, but try a slice
<sabdfl> is there a way to make sqlobject print the SQL it's generating?
<BradB> anyway, can i just implement this in raw sql? it'll be much faster, and we need speed on that screen, nowish.
<BradB> sabdfl: debug=1 to the connection, i believe. that's what i was asking about yesterday, and you told me to use log_statement=true :)
<BradB> because i don't know how to set that stuff with SQLOS
<sabdfl> i'm looking for a way that doesn't incvolve restarting the server
<BradB> sabdfl: do we really need to both be working on the same thing though? :) i was hoping to just go off and make this work right now.
<BradB> with sql
<sabdfl> BradB: you're smokin' yer toenails, dude
<sabdfl> 2004-11-25 19:39:20 [2762]  LOG:  statement: SELECT Project.id, Project.reviewed, Project.owner, Project.wikiurl, Project.title, Project.homepageurl, Project.lastdoap, Project.displayname, Project.description, Project.active, Project.name, Project.datecreated, Project.shortdesc FROM Project WHERE  1 = 1 LIMIT 3 OFFSET 2
<sabdfl> this was created by:
<sabdfl> mark@slinky ~/projects/ubuntu/launchpad/lib/canonical/database $ python -i harness.py
<sabdfl> >>> Project.select()[2:5] 
<sabdfl> <sqlobject.main.SelectResults object at 0x40fb898c>
<sabdfl> >>> for item in Project.select()[2:5] : print item.name
<sabdfl> ...
<sabdfl> ../../canonical/database/sqlbase.py:90: UserWarning: Something tried to set a _connection.  Ignored.  warnings.warn("Something tried to set a _connection.  Ignored.")
<sabdfl> iso-codes
<sabdfl> gimp
<sabdfl> mozilla
<sabdfl> so sqlobject works perfectly
<sabdfl> it's the batching code that is broken
<sabdfl> if you were hoping to just go off and make this work right now you'd be barking up the wrong tree
<sabdfl> oh lord that 1 = 1 is hideous
<BradB> sabdfl: try for p in Project.select()[2:5] 
<BradB> er, yeah, i see n/m
<sabdfl> so to make this work, we DO need to pass the batch details down to the actual select()
<BradB> sabdfl: anyway, like i say, i wasn't sure. :) not barking up the wrong tree though. by cutting out the vocabs on the bug listing it was still taking 45s with 7,000 bugs in the db.
<sabdfl> i think that's moslty indeces
<sabdfl> we don't have any in malone
<BradB> it may be in its interaction with the batching machinery
<SteveA> SelectResults.__len__ will work as soon as my patch hits
<sabdfl> i doubt that
<sabdfl> SteveA: hold on
<sabdfl> that doesn't help
<sabdfl> at least, i dont think so
<SteveA> oh well.  it has caught us out enough before.  and also, it is declared with a permission in sqlos.
<BradB> sabdfl: run the bugs-index.pt with log_statement=true and the vocabs commented out. you'll see how much it's hitting the db.
<sabdfl> because doing the __len__ will triger the full un-LIMITed SQL query, won't it?
<sabdfl> is it lots of different queries?
<BradB> i don't remember. i'm going to run it again now.
<sabdfl> ok, i have to step away from the keybd shortly :-)
<BradB> going to try it now with a tiny listing
<BradB> sabdfl: e.g.
<BradB> 2004-11-25 14:47:54 [10982]  LOG:  statement: SELECT owner, activitytimestamp, communityscore, activityscore, title, duplicateof, description, hitstimestamp, hits, communitytimestamp, name, datecreated, shortdesc FROM Bug WHERE id = 1
<BradB> 2004-11-25 14:47:54 [10982]  LOG:  duration: 5.732 ms
<BradB> 2004-11-25 14:47:54 [10982]  LOG:  statement: SELECT owner, activitytimestamp, communityscore, activityscore, title, duplicateof, description, hitstimestamp, hits, communitytimestamp, name, datecreated, shortdesc FROM Bug WHERE id = 2
<BradB> 2004-11-25 14:47:54 [10982]  LOG:  duration: 1.155 ms
<BradB> 2004-11-25 14:47:54 [10982]  LOG:  statement: SELECT owner, activitytimestamp, communityscore, activityscore, title, duplicateof, description, hitstimestamp, hits, communitytimestamp, name, datecreated, shortdesc FROM Bug WHERE id = 3
<sabdfl> BradB: this is because sqlobject doesn't do proper selects across multiple tables
<BradB> so, of course, with improper slicing (which is how it currently is), that phenomenom is murder.
<sabdfl> say you get all the bugasssignments into a list foo
<sabdfl> now you go :
<sabdfl> for bugass in foo: print bugass.bug.title
<BradB> sabdfl: um, the point being though, i wanted to move this into raw sql because the db is being hit too much :)
<sabdfl> you will see this kind of crap
<carlos> SteveA: I need to add a new class to DBSchema
<carlos> SteveA: could I do it directly or should I send a request?
<sabdfl> BradB: this was one of the two big improvements to sqlobject I said i was willing to fund / let you work on
<sabdfl> anyhow,  REALLY have to help kiko with something now, my time is nearly up
<BradB> sabdfl: i've got a failing unit test i've written ready to be funded into passing :)
<carlos> sabdfl: you need a twin ;-)
<BradB> but anyway, i'll make this work sanely today
<BradB> one sql select for the listing, max 20 items, that's it, plain and simple.
<sabdfl> twin! two ugly mean mutherf*ckers might be too much me for the world...
<carlos> X-)
<sabdfl> BradB: yesterday i asked you not to spend hours and hours on this report
<sabdfl> please think about it
<sabdfl> performance is not a big issue till we get to mataro
<sabdfl> but on day one at mataro we have to walk people through the system
<sabdfl> it can be slow
<sabdfl> but the processes need to be slicker
<sabdfl> make THAT your focus
<sabdfl> we can optimise specific reports later
<BradB> sabdfl: 1m 30s on 7,000 bugs isn't worth fixing right now though?
<BradB> if not, i can wait.
<sabdfl> and besides, the one you are working on is the biggest, slowest
<sabdfl> we may refactor the product/packagebugassignments into a single table
<sabdfl> all of which will undo work that you are investing now
<sabdfl> so please, let's focus on workflow
<sabdfl>  - find a bug
<sabdfl>  - report a bug
<sabdfl>  - see bugs on a product (done)
<sabdfl>  - see bugs on a package (done)
<sabdfl>  - reassign to a different product (needs doing)
<sabdfl>  - reasign to a different package
<sabdfl>  - mark fixed
<BradB> should "Fixed" be one of the one-click actions?
<sabdfl> it's the simple workflow things that we need to simplify
<sabdfl> sounds good
<BradB> ok, i'll do some more of that kind of work right now then
<sabdfl> kiko, around, i have little time left today
<SteveA> carlos: what is the new DBSchema class you want to add?
<carlos> RosettaImportStatus
<carlos> it's to control the raw file status
<carlos> imported, done, failed
<carlos> it's a field in the database
<carlos> hmm
<dilys> New Malone bug #88: "Add a one-click "mark fixed" to the bug listing", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/88
<carlos> imported shoud be "pending"
<carlos> or something like that 
<SteveA> ok.  remember to add it to the __all__ of the module
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> hmmm, is NULL a valid value for a DBSchema?
<BradB> sabdfl: btw, some icons for one-click accept/reject/mark fixed would be nice, if we get a chance (real estate getting tight!) maybe icons for statuses too...
<SteveA> carlos: no
<SteveA> numbers only
<carlos> ok, then I need to ask for a database change
<SteveA> daf: 
<SteveA> carlos, daf: how is the rosetta stuff going?
<carlos> SteveA: daf is offline at the moment
<SteveA> oh, at a thanksgiving thing
<carlos> SteveA: I'm implementing the queue view and process 
<carlos> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> okay
<cprov> SteveA: sorry, I was AFK for a while, now we have a meeting at Async with kiko & salgado, can we talk later ?
<cprov> SteveA: I hope so, need to go, see you 
<kiko-afk> SteveA, are *some* classmethods reasonable?
<BradB> elmo: is pqm looping?
<BradB> lifeless: ?
<elmo> killed
<BradB> thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: added __len__ to SelectResults. (patch-864)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: added one-click 'fixed' to the bug listing (patch-865)
<dilys> Malone bug #88 fixed for product Malone: Add a one-click "mark fixed" to the bug listing
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/88
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fixed bug assignee search (patch-866)
#launchpad 2004-12-07
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: basic infrastructure to see the po/pot import queue (patch-867)
<stub> elmo: ping
* stub emails admins@
<sabdfl> morning!
<sabdfl> stub: couple of quick questions
<stub> yo
<sabdfl> we need to do a production code update today
<sabdfl> we're nearly at the point where there's a nice web process for the whole arch import
<sabdfl> i'll just need to make a few more code changes, test them and publish, do you have time?
<stub> publish where?
<sabdfl> rf
<sabdfl> commit
<stub> eh?
<sabdfl> rocketfuel
<sabdfl> erm... read-only filesystem here, got to sort that out first.
<lifeless> stub: we've got db changes needed to enable code changes.
<lifeless> so we want to drop them into a production code drop.
<lifeless> may take several iterations to get right, but impt to do today.
<stub> Several iterations of production database patching? Or will that be just once?
<lifeless> hopefully once, but you never know
<lifeless> :)
<stub> Mmm... so 'production' is now 'dogfood' or 'staging'.
<stub> How bought I create a launchpad_staging database on emperor we can screw with until we get it right?
<lifeless> hmm, we should have it right, its just a little pressure cooker right now is all.
<stub> ok - if your fairly confident we don't have to do multiple attempts at patching the database we can just update production as per normal. Otherwise it is trivial to make a second DB for some staging tests.
<lifeless> it would more be adding more fields, not random patching
<lifeless> i.e. might find we're missing X or Y later.
* stub buggers off for an hour
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: sync cscvs to rf (patch-40)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/gnarly--devel--0: some fixes (patch-1)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: port to gnarly (patch-41)
<stub> lifeless: Do you have a guestimate on when there will be a db patch for me to look at?
<lifeless> stub: marks laptop fell down went boom
<lifeless> :[
<stub> So tomorrow morning my time earliest I gather?
* stub passes around the hat to buy mark a backup system
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: lib/gnarly symlink (patch-868)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: start of production-5 config (patch-34)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: _correct_ lib/gnarly symlink (patch-869)
<lifeless> stub: mmm, I guess.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Gina binary/source crosslinking (patch-870)
<Kinnison> So how do I get tree-lint to shush about lib/gnarly?
<Kinnison> never mind; I've sorted it
<Kinnison> If I want baz to tell me what an undo dir contains can I find out without trying to apply it?
<carlos> I'm not completely sure, but I think "baz changes --diffs ,,undo1" 
<SteveA> daf, carlos: hello
<carlos> could work
<carlos> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> how's the rosetta work coming along?
<Kinnison> PANIC: exiting on botched invariant
<Kinnison> is what I get if try that carlos 
<carlos> Kinnison: no idea then. I saw doing something like that, ask him (or any member of arch team)
<carlos> SteveA: I'm close to finish the queue moderation (I think it needs about 1 hour of work)
<carlos> that's after I'm back from lunch
<SteveA> what exactly needs doing?
<carlos> the submit
<carlos> and the process associated to the submit, of course
<carlos> http://gollum.pemas.net:8085/rosetta/+uploadqueue
<carlos> here you have the template I'm using
<elmo> stub: can you [or find someone to]  ensure postgresql-contrib gets into hoary/main, if we're going to be using it in the long term
<stub> Ok - I'll talk to martin
<elmo> AIEE
<elmo> and the stupid thing restarts postgres
<carlos> you can use foo.bar@canonical.com with password: test to see it
<elmo> so sorry, to anyone I just broke
<elmo> and double AIEE, it install autovacuum by default
<elmo> do we want that?
<stub> Might as well.
<carlos> SteveA: are we going to have a meeting now? I was thinking on leave to have lunch now
<stub> Seems to be recommended procedure (provided you still do occasional full vacuums)
<SteveA> carlos: no, we can talk later.  enjoy your lunch.
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> later
<elmo> stub: how does it not cause random hangs?
<elmo> i.e. launchpad has an idle spate, so autovacuum kicks in on some super-huowge table [not that we have (m)any of them ;)] , and locks updates out until it finishes?
<stub> vacuum doesn't stop the server from responding - just slows it down a bit when it is running. And the more frequently you vacuum, the less work there is to do and the faster it completes. 
<stub> The vacuum kicks in when it sees 'significant changes'. Not to sure about the details.
<elmo> I thought it took a Big Global[per-table]  Write Lock(tm), but maybe I'm out of date
<stub> 7.1 did that
<stub> (or was it 7.0?)
<Kinnison> I thought it just locked the rows it was moving
<elmo> stub: presumably emperor will need this too?  and macquarie?
<stub> eventually, yes. I was just running it up the flagpole yet - show people what can be done inside postgres to see if it is good enough.
<elmo> okay, installed on mawson and chinstrap
<stub> ta muchly :-)
<lifeless> stub: ping
<stub> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> hey can we do a update of what we have ?
<lifeless> just the current state. got a password fixing problem et al to correct.
<stub> There are only three patches to roll out, only one of which may be of relevance to you (a constraint change in binarypackage). 
<lifeless> elmo: ping
<stub> I'd rather batch up more changes unless live stuff needs the changes
<lifeless> stub: their are fixes to project and product status athat live stuff needs
<lifeless> to increase the workflow stuff
<SteveA> stub: there is a critical fuxkup in the forgottenpassword app in production
<SteveA> can we fix it?
<stub> lifeless: I don't think I have seen those fixes.
<stub> SteveA: No idea. That is in plone somewhere, isn't it?
<salgado> is there any problem in using something like dbschema.MembershipStatus.items[self.status] .title instead of iterating over dbschema.MembershipStatus.items looking for self.status?
<SteveA> stub: no, it is in launchpad
<SteveA> it just looks like the ul website
<SteveA> I am currently checking that it works in rocketfuel
<SteveA> it looks to be a 1 line fix
<SteveA> salgado: that is fine
<elmo> lifeless: ?
<stub> If that is launchpad@macquarie, lifeless might be doing a rollout
<lifeless> can we get python 2.4 on galapagos ? We've a nasty <foo> affecting cscvs that ddaa reckons doesn't happen in 2.4
<lifeless> stub: stub mark is working again, he's looking like being done soonish
<elmo> oh, jesus, you're kidding.  already?
<lifeless> elmo: sorry, no I'm not.
<SteveA> lifeless: you could compile python as cscvs user youself
<SteveA> if we have no package availabe
<lifeless> SteveA: do I then need to compile twisted too
<lifeless> ?
<lifeless> I'd really rather not go the whole do-it-myself route.
<SteveA> does twisted use any C ?
<lifeless> dunno. :|
<lifeless> let me check
<stub> debs should be available, at least for debian. It is pretty far into the beta cycle.
* ddaa hangs
<SteveA> it is at RC1
<elmo> debs are available in hoary
<elmo> that doesn't mean it's easily installable on our machines
<lifeless> stub: mark says can you hang about for 30 minutes so he can finish one last db patch
<lifeless> stub: should make check in launchpad work ?
<stub> Yup, but he needs to buy me a beer ;)
<stub> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> he so owes you a 'best spanish beer'
<lifeless> twisted has C code
<SteveA> lifeless: get it from hoary
<lifeless> SteveA: what from hoary ?
<lifeless> SteveA: well, it fails all over the place.
<elmo> guys, we REALLY don't want to start going down the road of requiring hoary or later packages for our infrastructure
<elmo> it's just UTTER crack
<lifeless> I can just imagine your accent as you say that
<SteveA> daf: HELO
<lifeless> elmo: so whats the resolution here ?
<elmo> lifeless: sigh, I'll look at python2.4 packages for galapagos
<elmo> but, be aware, I HATE YOU ALL
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: steveA says the make test target should be nuked... nuke it (patch-871)
<lifeless> elmo: so, we need pyscopg, twisted, in python 2.4 SteveA - thats the lot right ?
<lifeless> SteveA stub : vvvvvv
<lifeless> FAILED (failures=38, errors=20)
<lifeless> Exception psycopg.InterfaceError: 'already closed' in <bound method Transaction.__del__ of <sqlobject.dbconnection.Transaction object at 0xb6359aac>> ignored
<lifeless> ---- end test stderr ----
<lifeless> make: *** [check]  Error 1
<lifeless> I've dropped all my db's, and run make in the db/schema dir
<lifeless> I'm fully up to date w/rocketfuel
<stub> That is a spurious warning from SQLObject because the twonks decided that __del__ methods in python actually worked.
<lifeless> FAILED (failures=38, errors=20)
<lifeless> is what I'm concerned about
<stub> Indeed.
<lifeless>     ProgrammingError: ERROR:  relation "person" does not exist
<lifeless>     SELECT name, displayname, givenname, familyname, password, teamowner, teamdescription, karma, karmatimestamp FROM Person WHERE id = 16
<sabdfl> stub: sorry about this
<sabdfl> can i msg you an sql fragment for approval?
<stub> lifeless: Last time somebody complained about Person missing (bob2), rebuilding the database fixed it.
<sabdfl> can i make that 5-04?
<stub> ('make' in database/schema, with particular attention to the last few lines which copy launchpad_ftest_template to launchpad_dev)
<stub> sabdfl: Yes - patch-5-04-0.sql
<sabdfl> stub: ok, i will move it across and add the upda laucnhpaddatabaserevision;
<stub> oh - hang. I didn't realize you ment I had the patch to look at now.
* stub needs gaim to beep more
<elmo> ask sabdfl for his sounds - they're hard to ignore
<sabdfl> elmo: "hassole"
* Kinnison falls off his chair
<sabdfl> stub: * launchpad-5-00-0.sql is corrupt or has been modified
<sabdfl> ?
<salgado> lifeless, did you registered my gpg key in PQM?
<stub> sabdfl: Run 'baz changes' to see if you accidently mucked with it.
<sabdfl> stub: not currently, but maybe i committed a change accidentally? 
<sabdfl> i certainly didn't edit it
<sabdfl> this is weird
<sabdfl> stub: i don't have any changes to that file in the baz logs
<sabdfl> nuthin
<sabdfl> make check was working just a second ago
<stub> sabdfl: Can you run 'md5sum launchpad-5-00-0.sql'
<sabdfl> 5f7922451b4619c7d73a4d0cd5bcefaa  launchpad-5-00-0.sql
<stub> Well that is plain stupid. Same md5sum here, and it matches what is in the makefile. Yet it fails for you and works for me.
<sabdfl> my Makefile has a different md5sum
<sabdfl> # Confirm that launchpad-5-00-0.sql hasn't been messed with - this file
<sabdfl> # is our baseline telling us what was installed into production
<sabdfl> check:
<sabdfl>         @if [ "`md5sum launchpad-5-00-0.sql`" != 'ec9ccdbcdcfc1f15c15368f2642c17ed  launchpad-5-00-0.sql' ] ; then echo "* launchpad-5-00-0.sql is corrupt or has been modified"; exit 1; else echo "* Using launchpad-5-00-0 as baseline"; fi
<stub> Hmm... I must have done a bad commit or a partial one or something :-(
<stub> Either change the md5 line to match what you have, or change line 14 of the Makefile to not do the check
<sabdfl> hold on!
<sabdfl> oh, no
<sabdfl> wrong idea
<sabdfl> i just did a refuel and got excited when the patch touched a Makefile
<sabdfl> but it was a different Makefile
<Kinnison> Heh
<sabdfl> stub: pqm merge request sent, go ahead as soon as dilys says it's done
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Make taxi work again. (patch-872)
<stub> That one?
<sabdfl> nope
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: finalise sourcesource import workflow (patch-873)
<sabdfl> stub: that's it
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: Use a working sqlobject. (patch-35)
<ddaa> stub: can you please reset my pwd on the dogfood server?
<ddaa> s/pwd/passwd/
<stub> ddaa: You know your production password?
<stub> If so, I'll mirror it to dogfood
<ddaa> well, I did the "forgotten password" thing on prod, but I was never able to actually log in using that passwd. SteveA was unable to debug the problem because the "forgotten passwd" procedure failed on him...
<ddaa> So, yes, I know I have set up something, but I have no evidence it's actually got where I intended it to go.
<ddaa> in other words: okay, go ahead, and we'll see if something works.
<stub> ddaa: There are two accounts on the production system - david@canonical.com and david.allouche@canonical.com. Which one of those are you most likely to know the password of?
<ddaa> Mh... I have passwod for both of them in my notes... I'm totally confused about the scope of accounts...
<ddaa> Just david.allouche@ for the moment...
<ddaa> that's the one I updated recently
<stub> ok. I'll merge the other while I'm at it.
<stub> You are supposed to have one account on the production system, with multiple email addresses linked to it. The UI doesn't encourage this though, which needs to be fixed. The dogfood system talked to a different database, so you need another account there.
<stub> ddaa: Done. Your dogfood account has the same password as your production one.
* Kinnison -> huntingdon. I'll be back in 1h30m or so if anyone needs me
* Kinnison will have his mobile with him
<stub> lifeless, sabdfl: Production database updated to latest (5-04)
<SteveA> stub: general baz discussion session in progress in mark's flat
<carlos> OperationalError: no connection to the server
<carlos> stub: I think the dogfood server lost the db connection
<stub> ta. postgresql got bounced earlier due to a product installation - would have died then.
<dilys> New Malone bug #89: "Launchpad does not survice database restarts", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/89
<SteveA> stub: any idea what we need to do to make launchpad survive?
<stub> If you execute a query on a connection that is dead, it should attempt to reconnect and only raise an exception if that fails. I don't know if the culprit is in Z3 or SQLOS or SQLObject.
<SteveA> sqlos or sqlobject I should think
<carlos> SteveA: I think daf already filed that bug report
<stub> The exception ended up in zope.app.rdb, but it might just be SQLOS not driving the API correctly
<carlos> sorry
<carlos>  /s/SteveA/stub/
<carlos> stub: forget that, I think daf talked about it already but the bug was not filed
<stub> Thats good - the duplicate-of field in Malone got lost a while ago ;)
<carlos> X-)
<carlos> SteveA: Now that I'm implementing the final import into the database, some doubts come into my mind
<carlos> (doubts, not questions :-P)
<carlos> SteveA: usually, it could be a long process (several minutes)
<carlos> that will make the connection to timeout before getting the answer
<SteveA> yeah, I figured that might be the case.  here's what we do.
<SteveA> 1. implement it as you are doing so,  check it all works properly with small imports
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> we have a choice: re-do it as a script, or make it not depend on being connected and return an "import id" and allow you to check the import id at a url.
<SteveA> I think it might just work as a script.
<SteveA> we'll run the script as a long-running process that just imports the next thing, then imports the next thing after that, and if there is nothing else, waits for a minute or so before looking again
<carlos> Do we have a procedure about how to execute scripts?
<carlos> or it's just a kind of fork & exec?
<SteveA> the thing is, we don't want to run this script when it is already running
<SteveA> my first thought is to make the script a long-running process, and to have it made so that if you run the script while it is already running, in the same working directory (with the same configuration perhaps), then it doesn't actually run a new one
<carlos> makes sense
<SteveA> so, first, we get it totally working
<SteveA> btw, I will be on stage, presenting this on the middle saturday of the conference
<SteveA> so I really do want it to work!
<SteveA> and then, we optimize with this script
<SteveA> I want to see it totally working on dogfood before we work on the script
<carlos> sure, don't worry
<sabdfl> stub: does the product db update include a production code update?
<lifeless> sabdfl: yes
<sabdfl> strange
<lifeless> sabdfl: I haven't seen your email
<lifeless> stub: I've rebuilt
<elmo> lifeless: ?
<sabdfl> launchpad.ubuntu.com is definitely not running the latest code
<elmo> lifeless: I have 2.4 debs ready for python, psycopg, twisted and egenix.  let me know if/when I'm okay to install
<lifeless> sabdfl: I haven't done a code drop, I've been in the baz meeting :)
<lifeless> elmo: cool.
<sabdfl> ok
<stub> lifeless: ?
<BradB> sabdfl: I'll be checking in a quick prototype shortly of what I had in mind for improving the search UI for the bug listing. Will you have a chance to take a look in about 10-15 mins?
<lifeless> stub - I rebuilt my db
<stub> And everything is magically working? Or is something still bitching about the Person table being missing?
<lifeless> I had before reporting the failure
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: added prototype search UI for improving the bug listing UI (patch-874)
<lifeless> stub: ping
<sabdfl> BradB: possibly!"
<lifeless> is the authserver down ?
<sabdfl> seems we have a problem with the auth server
<sabdfl> stub, elmo could you reset the authentication server?
<elmo> done
<SteveA> spiv is back on monday
<BradB> sabdfl: if you have a moment to check it out, let me know. there was a couple of minor points to note.
<sabdfl> BradB: is it committed
<BradB> sabdfl: yeah (see dilys message a few lines back :)
<sabdfl> ah, i see ok
<sabdfl> i was mentally looking for dilys to be telling me about batching, because that still seems busticated
<BradB> s/seems/is/ :)
<sabdfl> __len__ on a resultset is doing something new and different and broken :-)
<SteveA> really?  worked for me...
<BradB> SteveA: You didn't check in a test for it though, which means you probably didn't run the sqlobject test suite either before you checked it in.
<SteveA> I didn't change sqlobject
<SteveA> I don't have rights to do that
<BradB> What did you change then? :)
<BradB> It was sqlobject, I could have swore (if not the official repo, but still...)
<lifeless> elmo: go ahead
<SteveA> I added a __len__ attribute to SelectResults that does:  lambda self: self.count()
<carlos> SteveA: xqf.sf.net wants to use rosetta _now_ to translate it
<SteveA> carlos: that is great
<carlos> SteveA: well, some of them, they are talking about it now
<carlos> they are asking about what they should do
<carlos> they como from Jordi Mallach
<carlos> already an alphatester of rosetta
<BradB> sabdfl: When's a good time to spend five minutes discussing improving the bug UI to make it easier to find bugs? (for both avoiding duplicate reports and for just getting where you want to go quickly)
<elmo> lifeless: installed.  nb, python2.4 isn't the default (obviously?)
<carlos>  /s/como/come/
<SteveA> BradB, sabdfl: even when I remove my patch, I get the same problem calling results.count()
<BradB> What problem?
<SteveA> I am confident that my patch has not caused the problem I'm seeing in sql result
<lifeless> elmo: oh, how do I make it ?
<SteveA> >>> from canonical.lp import initZopeless
<SteveA> >>> from canonical.launchpad.database import Language
<SteveA> >>> Language.select()
<SteveA> <sqlobject.main.SelectResults object at 0x40d9e2cc>
<SteveA> >>> Language.select().count()
<SteveA> Traceback (most recent call last):
<SteveA>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in ?
<SteveA>   File "/stuff/code/Launchpad/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 1255, in count
<SteveA>     count = self.accumulate('COUNT(*)')
<SteveA>   File "/stuff/code/Launchpad/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 1251, in accumulate
<SteveA>     return conn.accumulateSelect(self,expression)
<SteveA> AttributeError: 'ConnectionDescriptor' object has no attribute 'accumulateSelect'
<SteveA> >>>
<stub> lifeless: If you are getting that error (relation person missing), then either the database is not building correctly or your program is connecting to the wrong database. bob2 was getting exactly the same error btw., so I expect you are doing whatever he was.  Running 'psql -d launchpad_dev -c "\d person"' will tell you if the table exists.
<elmo> lifeless: the default?  I don't think we can sanely, that means changing _everything_ to use python2.4  which is a lot more than just psycopg, egenix and twisted
<BradB> SteveA: are you running that on a db backend that supports count() ops?
<elmo> can't you just invoke your stuff as /usr/bin/env python2.4 instead of /usr/bin/env python ?
<BradB> it's not immediately obvious to me what initZopeless means WRT to backend
<lifeless> stub: it doesn't.
<lifeless> elmo: hmm. I'll talk to ddaa
<stub> lifeless: I'll need the output of 'make' then
<stub> lifeless: You run your code as 'python2.4 whatever.py' instead of 'python whatever.py'
<lifeless> stub running testing script
<carlos> elmo: https://rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/ is not working
<carlos> did you moved it to point to the dogfood server?
<elmo> I haven't touched it
<lifeless> stub mailed
<stub> lifeless: The postgresql account that is being used is not a PostgreSQL super user.
<carlos> Proxy Error
<carlos> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<carlos> The proxy server could not handle the request GET /.
<carlos> Reason: Error reading from remote server
<lifeless> stub: how do I fix that ?
<carlos> sabdfl, SteveA: with the launchpad to dogfood change, what happens with rosetta? should It be moved to dogfood also?
<stub> sudo -u postgresql psql -d template1 -c "alter user lifeless createdb createuser"
<ddaa> stub: what's up with dogfood atm?
<stub> nothing?
<ddaa> he does not seem to be answering anymore (I guess I will end up having a timeout)
<Kinnison> @ Gina completed.
<Kinnison> real    1m22.452s
<lifeless> sudo: no passwd entry for postgresql
* Kinnison has *so* sped up the "no changes needed" case in gina
<stub> c/postgresql/postgres
<SteveA> daf: hello
<ddaa> stub: you mean "nothing is up, I know that and am working on it" or "there is no problem I am aware of"?
<ddaa> oh, nm, it's answering again
<lifeless> ok, running make again
<stub> Mmm.... must have had a few long running requests and the server blocked. I saw the same thing, so it isn't your net connection. But it was fixed by the time I had logged onto mawson.
<ddaa> BTW, the passwd I set up for david.allouche@canonical.com on prod does not seem to be working on dogfood either...
<ddaa> neither do any of the passwords I have in my books for david@canonical.com :-(
<BradB> ddaa: could you email lp@ and tell us how to get gnarly?
<ddaa> baz get rocketfuel@canonical.com/gnarly--devel
<ddaa> BradB: why are you asking?
<BradB> ddaa: Because I don't want my tree-lint to output stuff about a symlink that point to a non-existent file. :)
<ddaa> I'll update dist.
<Kinnison> update the development config
<ddaa> yup
<BradB> ddaa: If you could follow that up with an email to lp@ (so that you don't have to answer the question five or six different times in here), that'd be great. :)
<lifeless> stub much happier
<ddaa> okay, in exchange for that, can you please pester stub until I can log into prod and dogfood?
<ddaa> ;-)
<stub> ddaa: I've emailed you a fresh password
<ddaa> stub: thanks, I'll have a look
<lifeless> ddaa: what did you do to build zope with python 2.4 ?
<ddaa> I do not quite remember...
<lifeless> I need to do it now.
<ddaa> Basically, I did apt-get source python-twisted, then looked at some of deps I needed, did a python2.4 setup.py
<ddaa> I remember I needed to hack a bit on egenix-base to disable some FREELIST optimisation that caused crash with python2.4
<lifeless> thanks.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: add gnarly to devel configs of buildbot and launchpad (patch-36)
<ddaa> stub: thanks, it's working
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: More deb/udeb stuff and an optimisation on sourcepackage scanning (patch-875)
<Kinnison> thanks babe
<Kinnison> Am I safe to kick off a *BIG* gina run on mawson?
<Kinnison> stub: ^^
<dilys> New Malone bug #90: "RCSTypeEnum and RCSNames belong in dbschema.py", submitted by David Allouche
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/90
<carlos> SteveA: ok, the import form seems to be working now (except for a small problem I'm fixing now)
<carlos> SteveA: what's the policy about the SQLObject's attributes update from browser.py?
<carlos> I have an SQLObject and I want to do object.attribute= foo
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> at this moment I need to duplicat that field in the interface so it's also present in the edit interface
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> and add also it to the .zcml
<carlos> to allow its update
<carlos> a method is not needed, but an attribute I don't see any other way to do it
<SteveA> that sounds okay
<SteveA> you can say set_attributes="foo" in zcml too
<carlos> I only know that way to allow attributes
<SteveA> you can use set_schema too
<carlos> that's why I'm not sure if it's the best way to do it
<SteveA> but, use what you know
<carlos> ok
<carlos> SteveA: I suppose I should use the: launchpad.Edit permission now, right?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: full production-5 update (patch-37)
<carlos> We have at the moment:
<carlos> <content class="canonical.launchpad.database.POFile">
<carlos>       <require permission="zope.Public"
<carlos>           interface="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IEditPOFile"
<carlos>           set_attributes="header pluralForms rawimportstatus"/>
<carlos>     </content>
<carlos> SteveA: I don't understand this error:
<carlos> ValueError: Unknown SQL builtin type: <class 'canonical.lp.dbschema.Item'> for <Item FAILED (4) from <class 'canonical.lp.dbschema.RosettaImportStatus'>>
<Kinnison> I'm gonna assume it'll be okay for me to get gina going on mawson
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: added implementation of prototype bug id/searchtext widget (patch-876)
<Kinnison> elmo: can I get some up-to-date keyrings please for a hoary import?
<elmo> uh?
<elmo> up-to-date compared to what?  i.e. what are you using now?
<Kinnison> whatever I had way back when you gave me a set of keyrings at the soyuz sprint
<Kinnison> and I know there've been keychanges since then
<elmo> there's a copy on chinstrap
<elmo>  /srv/keyring.no-name-yet.com/ or so
<Kinnison> okay ta
<SteveA> carlos: how did you get that error?
<carlos> SteveA: the trace shows it when launchpad tries to commit the transaction
<carlos> potemplate.rawimportstatus = \
<carlos>                             RosettaImportStatus.FAILED
<carlos> that's the instruction I'm executing
<SteveA> use RosettaImportStatus.FAILED.value
<carlos> checking...
<carlos> perfect
<carlos> thanks
<SteveA> we'll improve this in sqlobject at some point
<SteveA> by making a kind of ENUM field
<carlos> but this works: if template.rawimportstatus == RosettaImportStatus.PENDING:
<carlos> so I suppose it's only a problem when using the value to change a variable, right?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> and, it should work.  I think it should be co-erced into an int/
<SteveA> but a better solution overall is to make the ENUM
<lifeless> a clue for thins ?
<lifeless> zope.configuration.xmlconfig.ZopeXMLConfigurationError: File "/home/robertc/source/canonical/buildbot/launchpad/site.zcml", line 18.4-18.55
<lifeless>     ZopeXMLConfigurationError: File "/home/robertc/source/canonical/buildbot/launchpad/override-configure.zcml", line 2.2-2.56
<lifeless>     ZopeXMLConfigurationError: File "/home/robertc/source/canonical/buildbot/launchpad/override-includes/+mydatabase-configure.zcml", line 14.2-14.57
<lifeless>     IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/home/robertc/source/canonical/buildbot/launchpad/lib/canonical/rosetta/sql.zcml'
<lifeless> make: *** [run]  Error 1
<SteveA> well...
<SteveA> I expect +mydatabase-configure.zcml has an <include ... /> directive in it
<SteveA> that refers to the sql.zcml file that is in rosetta
<Kinnison> stub: ping?
<lifeless> right. but what changed : what should I change it to ?
<lifeless> Kinnison: dude, its 5:22am
<Kinnison> stub: I want to start the gina import but this is gonna really hammer the db and librarian for around four hours. Will that be okay?
<Kinnison> lifeless: Oh I guess his presence an hour ago made me assume he was readying himself for Mataro
<lifeless> ;)
<Kinnison> Aah well, noone wanted mawson to run quickly right?
* Kinnison preps the db
<daf> lifeless: if there was a "baz file-history" command, you could find out what happened to it :)
<Kinnison> Well guys, mawson will be a touch busy now as it imports hoary main,restricted,universe for i386,powerpc,amd64
<Kinnison> :-)
<SteveA> who added the mail and launchpad-database files in package-includes?
<Kinnison> (or not; yay for sourcepackage addition threw an error)
<SteveA> stub / BradB|lunch: either of you add those files?
<carlos> SteveA: should I link to the import queue page from a particular place?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add missing import to auth app (patch-877)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add fmt:date fmt:time and fmt:datetime stuff for use in tales (patch-878)
<Kinnison> My name is Daniel and I am *SPESHUL*
<lifeless> yes, yes you are
* Kinnison tries importing the projectb before wondering why it won't work
* Kinnison sobs
<Kinnison> lifeless: we gonna see you this w/e at all?
<carlos> daf: hey, I didn't saw you
<daf> hi carlos
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix sourcesource browser (patch-879)
<lifeless> Kinnison: probably not
<Kinnison> o/~ Guns don't import packages. Gina does! WooWooWooooo summon the soyuz
<Kinnison> lifeless: Oh well. I'll see you in Spain then dude.
<carlos> daf: the pair programming you suggested is ok for me
<daf> ok, cool
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.5: cherry pick fix sourcesource browser (patch-1)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: Use the unix process backend. (patch-76)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/gnarly--devel--0: Add missing import. (patch-2)
<carlos> wow, pqm is really busy atm...
<daf> yeah
<carlos> daf: I'm going to take a break, will be back in about 30 minutes
<daf> ok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: Stick description and title into the database. (patch-77)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Finished the basic rawimport queue edit (patch-880)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: properly detach jobs when the slave is lost (patch-78)
* Kinnison goes downstairs to enjoy his new cdplayer for a bit
<Kinnison> Mmm phantom
<BradB> lifeless: What's the status of Launchpad running on an upgraded Z3?
<carlos> daf: I'm ready
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fixed a bug in the bug id/text search when no matching bugs are found (patch-881)
<daf> BradB: if I do somesqlobjectthing.foo = "'; DROP DATABASE launchpad", it's going to escape the ', right?
<BradB> Yeah
<BradB> kiko-afk, sabdfl: Where's the UI to assign one or more maintainers to a product or source package?
<kiko-afk> BradB, it's obtained via lucille/gina, and not done via the website [yet?] 
<dilys> Malone bug #12 fixed for package malone: Adding a follow-up to a comment fails
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/12
<BradB> sabdfl: ping
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: made followup widgets identical to top-level comment widgets (patch-882)
<BradB> daf, carlos: Is https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/26 fixed?
<carlos> not yet
<BradB> ok
<carlos> I think stub fixed the problem I had to fix them
<carlos> but I hadn't time to test it
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: disambiguated product name in bug listing (patch-883)
<dilys> Malone bug #46 fixed for product Malone: bug assigment product name ambiguous
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/46
<dilys> Malone bug #86 fixed for product Malone: Bug listing needs "Quick Searches"
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/86
<dilys> Malone bug #80 fixed for product Malone: Bug titles/descriptions need to be text searchable
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/80
<dilys> New Malone bug #91: "Bug listing clickability needs to be easier to use", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/91
<BradB> daf: ISTR dilys doesn't notify the channel on rejects. Would it be possible to wire this up to make it so? #launchpad'ers will want to see that someone just rejected a bug they reported.
<daf> sure
<BradB> thanks
<daf> BradB: I'm busy right now
<BradB> no prob
<daf> I've dumped the code at http://muse.19inch.net/~daf/dump/dilys-malone
#launchpad 2004-12-08
<stub> sabdfl: Should the bugattachment table reference Message or BugMessage?
* stub thinks Message and it needs renaming
<lifeless> BradB: I don't know .. should I ?
<sabdfl> stub: good question
<sabdfl> i think Message, if the attachment came from a Message
<lifeless> hey ki	
<sabdfl> hey kiko
<kiko> hello sabdfl 
<kiko> hey lifeless 
<kiko> lifeless, did you get a minute to sort out salgado's key?
<lifeless> kiko: I haven't seen the email.
<lifeless> let me check again.
<lifeless> ah I think I have it.
<lifeless> guilherme ?
<elmo> yeah
<lifeless> yeah, I have it. will be done in ~ 10.
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> I may be out of touch, but why is Soyuz leading me to notready.ubuntu.com?
<lifeless> dogfood.canonical.com is where you want to be
<lifeless> launchpad is now the production install.
<kiko> and the old addresses are dead, then.
<kiko> I see
<kiko> lifeless, they run the same database, I assume?
<lifeless> nope
<kiko> sabdfl, we have some "views" we'd like implemented in malone -- a way to limit a list of bugs per distribution, and per distribution release
<kiko> I am wondering today if there is enough information to tie all this together, however
<lifeless> kiko: salgados key is registered, he can register his archive and merge now.
<kiko> thanks.
<sabdfl> kiko: i'd rather not address that till we've solved some other problems
<kiko> sabdfl, okay, because that's one of the pending soyuz items we have
<lifeless> sorry it took so long
<kiko> no problem
<sabdfl> we've got solid answers to how bugs relate to package, and package release, but not yet the higher level distrorelease and distro
<sabdfl> this is stuff we can hammer out in spain
<kiko> okay, let me note that
<sabdfl> right now the goal is to clean up what we have so we can show it to people in spain
<kiko> sabdfl, does this mean hiding what is unimplemented?
<kiko> I was meaning to get a few features landed this week
<sabdfl> also, i am find a a LOT of low-hanging fruit
<sabdfl> in terms of links between pieces of the system that ARE working
<lifeless> sabdfl just wanted to hear the ping
<sabdfl> so i'm starting to add portlets to project and product to show related bits elsewhere in the system
<kiko> well, I have the current tasklist open for this week:
<kiko> - getting pending finally displayed in the interface (required DB schema work, kinnison/cprov in charge)
<kiko> - Karma infrastructure (salgado)
<kiko> - SQL DistroAnnotations (sabdfl to approve, debonzi)
<kiko> - PackagesSubcription (sabdfl to define)
<kiko> - activate Librarian links (debonzi)
<kiko> - Links to distro and distro release bugs (debonzi)
<kiko> - Report a bug on displayed source package (sabdfl to advise, debonzi)
<sabdfl> distro annotations? in general, don't work on annotations stuff, it's fluff for the moment
<kiko> - Fix edit distro information
<kiko> - Fix permissions on edit distro (cprov)
<kiko> So there's a lot that is blocked by SEP
<kiko> (someone else's problem)
<sabdfl> kiko: i'm sure there is a lot that could be done in terms of cleanups
<sabdfl> but my most important goals are:
<kiko> sabdfl, code cleanups?
<sabdfl> kinnison / cprov: get the package workflow from uploaded, through pending, to installed, and published in the archive working
<sabdfl> salgado: make sure that we have the general karma framework up, with specific karma for one (even tiny) part of the system
<sabdfl> debonzi: make sure soyuz is using the same layout and standards as malone
<sabdfl> zcml and naming and file structure
<kiko> by cleanups and layout and standards you mean code, not UI. 
<kiko> I see.
<kiko> we like to deliver more than is expected!
<sabdfl> i'm nervous about things like canonical.soyuz.browser
<sabdfl> (from memory)
<kiko> most of that is going away in some debonzi-patches
<sabdfl> right now, i'm starting to beat up on rosetta for that stuff
<sabdfl> RosettaProjectSet, RosettaProduct etc MUST GO (TM)
<kiko> we've gotten rid of those for us at least
<sabdfl> great
<sabdfl> i will take a wander through soyuz this afternoon, ok>
<kiko> I need to sit down with daf and carlos to sort out some rosetta infrastructure for us, but I'll do that in mataro
<kiko> it's difficult to answer questions like "What is the translation status for my distribution", "What is the translation status for release Hoary", "How was the translation status for release Warty (in the past)"
<kiko> I don't think rosetta has a concept of history, which limits how useful it is to soyuz right now, AIUI
<kiko> (I could be analyzing this all wrong, but I'd like to see someone else do better <wink>)
<carlos> kiko: I think it's better if you send us your needs at the moment so we can look at them before Matar and prepare the "interview"
<kiko> carlos, look three lines up, the questions we want to answer are there.
<kiko> that is a good summary.
<carlos> ok
<kiko> we would also appreciate having the "translation status" made into a good framework of statistics to display
<kiko> I know you are involved in the mechanics of things, but we want at least some reporting
<carlos> we have them for projects/products
<sabdfl> i must say thngs are starting to come into focus
<carlos> I suppose it's a matter to do an agregation function for distributions
<kiko> carlos, we need *history*, which is an issue.
<sabdfl> it's *starting* to be possible to move through the Launchpad efficiently
<kiko> products/projects are timeless
<carlos> kiko: we don't have history yet
<kiko> right.
<carlos> kiko: mark asked us to do it later
<kiko> yes, I understand, but i just want to point out that that is a limiting factor in soyuz-rosetta integration.
<carlos> kiko: why?
<kiko> I'm not meaning to sound anxious, just state the [perhaps obvious]  fact, to be addressed whenever
<carlos> you can get the current status
<carlos> that's all
<kiko> carlos, because those questions can't be answered without history
<kiko> exactly
<kiko> but soyuz has a moving concept of current
<sabdfl> focus on the present
<kiko> the distro release hoary is today current, tomorrow old
<carlos> kiko: dude, that feature is not something critical for soyuz
<carlos> it's critical for Rosetta :-)
<sabdfl> the linkages from soyuz take you to where you CAN TRANSLATE
<carlos> kiko: but that will be still valid
<kiko> I agree, I agree
<sabdfl> providing a transaltion for a prior release may still be helpful and useful
<kiko> don't shoot me down for just pointing out the obvious :)
<carlos> :-P
<sabdfl> sure
<kiko> but when we do a roundup of the pages and missing bits, that's one of the things that show up, which is why I bring it up.
<kiko> I understand of course prioritization
<kiko> I just want acknowledgement that it's "to be dealt with" to avoid people frowning because it was supposed to have been solved already!
<sabdfl> good point
<sabdfl> maybe i should prepare a shopping list for next week, for each of the teams
<sabdfl> hey daf
<sabdfl> lunchtime
<kiko> enjoy it
<sabdfl> taking lifeless out to lunch to talk bazaar
<sabdfl> baz is going to ROCK
<lifeless> that is, a bazaar lunch
<sabdfl> already, it's much better
<kiko> it's killer indeed
<kiko> works perfect on our diskless boxes
<carlos> :-)
<sabdfl> daf, carlos, that pqm merge is on its way
<carlos> sabdfl: ok, will review it after lunch. Thanks
<kiko> BradB?
<dilys> New Malone bug #93: "Filing a new bug takes a *long* time", submitted by Christian Robotton Reis
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/93
<dilys> New Malone bug #94: "No confirmation of bug ID or success when a bug is filed", submitted by Christian Robotton Reis
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/94
<dilys> New Malone bug #95: "Could we have an automatic-ish duplicate-matching system?", submitted by Christian Robotton Reis
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/95
<dilys> New Malone bug #96: "Activate librarian links for packages", submitted by Christian Robotton Reis
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/96
<dilys> New Malone bug #97: "Bug count is bogus?", submitted by Christian Robotton Reis
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/97
<dilys> New Malone bug #98: "Fix edit distro permissions", submitted by Christian Robotton Reis
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/98
<dilys> New Malone bug #99: "double-spacing in bug comments?", submitted by Christian Robotton Reis
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/99
<dilys> New Malone bug #100: "Assignee should be settable from new bug", submitted by Christian Robotton Reis
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/100
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: rosetta and sourcesource cleanups, and project portlets (patch-886)
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.5: snarf devel (patch-3)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix syntax error in broker.py (patch-885)
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.5: merge from devel (patch-2)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: improve sourcesource review process (patch-884)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: ensure generated data is not unicode (patch-79)
<dilys> Bug 2014 resolved: Create a findByPeople() method on SourcePackages and BinaryPackages
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2014
<dilys> Bug 1998 resolved: Missing package maintainer information.
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1998
<carlos> dilys is going to ask a higher salary, she's working too much..
<sabdfl> dilys ROCKS
<sabdfl> carlos: is RosettaProjectSet definitely needed, or could it be merged to ProjectSet?
<carlos> where is it?
<carlos> ooh, domain.py...
<carlos> sabdfl: ask Steve
<carlos> it was a sample code for the domain thing 
<carlos> that's what it's still there
<sabdfl> so do you guys use it at all?
<carlos> sabdfl: I think so
<carlos> but it's not really needed
<carlos> I mean, it could be merged
<sabdfl> i'm going to try to get rid of it now
<carlos> I think the functionality is already merged, it's just a matter of doing some .zcml changes
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: rosetta zcml cleanups (patch-887)
<carlos> daf: ping?
<carlos> sabdfl: should we move from canonical/rosetta/browser.py to canonical/launchpad/browser/ ?
<sabdfl> carlos: yes, but let me finish my walkthrough first
<sabdfl> you can work on that next week
<carlos> ok, I'm adding new pages and saw the new layout
<carlos> that's why I'm asking
<sabdfl> carlos: yes, for new pages, please put them in the new zcml files, definitely
<sabdfl> thanks
<sabdfl> !
<carlos> new zcml files and new browser location?
<carlos> or only zcml files
<carlos> ?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: banish RosettaProjectSet (patch-888)
<carlos> sabdfl: we need a place to add/edit Licenses
<carlos> sabdfl: where do you think it's the best place to do it?
<carlos> we should stop using facked values...
<sabdfl> carlos: add a LicenseSet and Licence class, traverse to them from rosetta for the moment
<sabdfl> we will probably add that to DOAP
<sabdfl> but i don't think that's critical to get done before mataro
<carlos> ok, so I implement it into Rosetta and it will be moved later.
<carlos> so just use License.id = 1 and that's it
<carlos> ok
<sabdfl> yes
<carlos> sabdfl: how could I restrict the access to a concrete page inside a browser:pages directive?
<carlos> I have this:
<carlos> <browser:pages for="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IProduct"
<carlos>         permission="zope.Public"
<carlos>         class="canonical.rosetta.browser.ViewProduct"
<carlos>         lp:url="Rosetta/projects/$Project.name/$Product.name">
<carlos>         <browser:page name="+rosetta-index"
<carlos>             template="../templates/rosetta-product-index.pt"
<carlos>             lp:url="Rosetta/projects/$Project.name/$Product.name/index" />
<carlos>         <browser:page name="+newpotemplate"
<carlos>             template="../templates/potemplate-new.pt"
<carlos>             lp:url="Rosetta/projects/$Project.name/+newpotemplate" />
<carlos>     </browser:pages>
<carlos> and I want that <browser:page name="+newpotemplate"
<carlos> is only available to authenticated users
<carlos> sorry: /s/is/be/
<sabdfl> ROAR!
<sabdfl> carlos: restrict access, you mean have a specific permission on that page?
<sabdfl> so you want to have a pages directive, then inside that 10 different pages, each with a custom permission?
<sabdfl> i also had that problem
<sabdfl> it makes sense to me you could say "pages" and specify the view class, then have a bunch of "page" elements whcih specify permission and template
<sabdfl> but i don't think zcml allows that just yet
<carlos> yea, that
<carlos> ok
<sabdfl> stevea can probably knock it up in a few minutes though :-)
<carlos> will ask for alternatives to Steve
<carlos> is there?
<carlos> ok
<sabdfl> right now you need a different pages directive, which sets the permission
<sabdfl> and each page inside that must use the permission, and class of the pages directive
<carlos> will try it, thanks
<carlos> hmmm I need then also two different classes
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add advanced project searching (patch-889)
<sabdfl> bradb!
<sabdfl> have had lots of fun today
<sabdfl> in the good sense
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.5: merge from devel (patch-4)
<BradB> sabdfl: heh
<BradB> What did you think of the search UI changes? Way off the mark, or an improvement?
<sabdfl> neat
<BradB> They're kind of in a halfway house, to be honest. 1. I was hinting at the fact that we should aim to make our widgets less ugly in our various forms (i.e. "normal" HTML submit buttons and input widgets are so unappealing) and 2. I'm halfway to hiding the rest of the "filter criteria", by default.
<sabdfl> how do you make the button so slick?
<elmo> wd40
<BradB> sabdfl: CSS. The HTML is messy at the moment (it was a quick prototype to see if you think it looks good, next up is create a page test for that accepted functionality and then be able to clean it up a bit)
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> but dude, are you addicted to this page?
<sabdfl> i'm free-ranging on the launchpad finding tons of low hanging fruit that pulls it all together nicely
<sabdfl> there are lots of separate pieces of functionality that can be interlinked now
<BradB> sabdfl: I have to be, because it's 80% of what Malone is.
<sabdfl> no it isn't
<sabdfl> you're still thinking of malone in a traditional bug collector sense
<BradB> sabdfl: E.g. the next thing that /really/ needs help is making it simple to go from that list to editing assignments.
<sabdfl> and yes, we have to get that stuff right
<sabdfl> but we have some time to do it
<BradB> sabdfl: The quick search mods I made were just an attempt at making life easier for the user. The bug id/text search was a need-to-have though. I go nuts trying to report bugs on dogfood without being able to usefully search to see if they've already been reported.
<sabdfl> yes, that was definitely needed
<BradB> The one-click mods collectively save a load of time for Malone users too.
<sabdfl> we need a google-style approach, and you are on your way there
<sabdfl> check the new project search stuff i did today for the style i prefer though
<sabdfl> at least, when i can merge it
* BradB has to get a wireless NIC today...gotta be prepped for .es
<elmo> BradB: don't let it stop you, but lamont always brings enough spares for the team +their family
<BradB> elmo: That work on PPC?
<elmo> yes, same card as I have
<elmo> that's why I bought it - I knew from borrowing LaMont's that it works :)
<BradB> wow.
<BradB> What was the exact model again?
<elmo> Cisco Aironet 350 Series
<BradB> noted, thanks
<carlos> Do we have an easy way to check if a form has the required fields filed?
<BradB> sabdfl: got a moment to brainstorm on making assignment editing not suck?
<carlos> or should we do all checks before using them always?
<elmo> hey, sweet, hotplug got fixed
<BradB> cool!
<BradB> elmo: does that mean i can plug in a NIC and have it Just Work?
<elmo> oh, you could always do that - unplug use to be broken tho, at least for this card/my machine, so you couldn't plug, [...] , unplug it and then plug it back in plug
<BradB> ah
<elmo> but I just pulled it out to get the model off the back of the card for you, and plugged it back in afterwards
<elmo> [and it worked] 
<BradB> I've noticed that playing music sounds like arse on my machine, more or less.
<elmo> arse how?  too fast?
<elmo> if so, try using direct output rather than alsa
<BradB> Sometimes it seems a bit fast (maybe I'm imagining it), but it definitely seems to bleep and skip.
<elmo> yeah, try !alsa
<elmo> works fine for me with xmms
<dilys> Bug 2165 resolved: How do I download a binary package?
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2165
<kiko> BradB, yo?
<dilys> Bug 2046 resolved: Implement paging for package pages
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2046
* kiko pokes BradB 
<BradB> yo
<kiko> dude!
<BradB> sweet!
<kiko> is it possible/easy to file a bug for a certain package via a URL?
<kiko> if you could hook that up for us we'd get automagic bug-filing links from soyuz
<BradB> kiko: Yeah, sabdfl's already done something like that for Malone.
<BradB> kiko: Just look at the request that gets sent on the add form.
<kiko> BradB, can you detail hmmmm 
<kiko> but that would require creating a custom view/template?
<BradB> kiko: heck no, that's too much work.
<kiko> then you mean a form post? :)
<BradB> er, well, depending on what you mean. hang on, i'm search for sabdfl's stuff.
* kiko is guessing games
<sabdfl> grep for filebug in zcml/
<sabdfl> hey kiko
<kiko> hey sabdfl 
<kiko> w00t
<kiko> malone/projects/$Project.name/$Product.name/+filebug
<sabdfl> there is a custom View class
<kiko> sabdfl, could I have one for a source package?
<sabdfl> tricky
<kiko> is it indeed?
<sabdfl> hmm... if your stuff traverses to a SPECIFIC source package then actually, not tricky
<BradB> kiko: just use the add form dude.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: break cross merge deadlock (patch-890)
<kiko> yes, a specific source package --- I'm in soyuz!
<BradB> http://localhost:8086/malone/bugs/+new
<dilys> Malone bug #61 fixed for product The Rosetta Translation Portal: Create a new table to store temporary po/pot files to be imported
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/61
<BradB> kiko: and...? :)
<kiko> well, I'd rather use a link than a button, but..
<sabdfl> kiko: let me do it now it will give me a chance to poke around in soyuz a bit more
<carlos> BradB: the bug edit form changes after you submit it :-?
<BradB> kiko: You're looking for a URL to use to add a bug to a source package or a product. That URL is http://localhost:8086/malone/bugs/+new with the appropriate params.
<kiko> sabdfl, cool.
<sabdfl> BradB: no, it so is NOT :-)
<kiko> BradB, that means using a <submit> button :)
<BradB> sabdfl: why not?
<sabdfl> BradB: you are still thinking in terms of malone as a monlithic bug system
<BradB> sabdfl: No, I'm thinking in terms of not duplicating effort.
<sabdfl> try to imagine that the launchpad will actually be highly fragmented
<sabdfl> lots of small communities, all using it, all just seeing their bugs, their packages
<sabdfl> the fact that its all in one system gives us great opportunities for collaboration
<sabdfl> but where possible we still want people just to see information that is really relevant to them
<BradB> sabdfl: I've already imagined that. :) Why is it good to solve the same problem more than once here?
<sabdfl> launchpad.dia.org should in general only see bugs related to dia
<sabdfl> because kiko wants to add a bug ON A SPECIFIC PACKAGE
<BradB> sabdfl: that can be done with the link i provided.
<sabdfl> so, he's imagining a scenario where the guy is already looking at the package, and all he wants is to add a bug to that
<BradB> sabdfl: he'd have to provide the appropriate params to that link, but that's a given.
<sabdfl> your method would take him to the MASTER BUG ADD PAGE with a zillion knobs and buttoms
<sabdfl> most of which are unrelated to HIM
<BradB> sabdfl: no.
<sabdfl> yes
<kiko> well
<kiko> the issue is passing parameters via HTTP GET 
<BradB> sabdfl: he could do what i've already done and submit the URL with .js.
<kiko> or via a JS POST
<sabdfl> http://localhost:8086/malone/bugs/+new doesn't know anything about sourcepackage
<sabdfl> unless you add paramteres
<kiko> both of which I think are limited..
<sabdfl> much better to use the context, luke
<BradB> sabdfl: that's /precisely/ what i'm saying :)
<BradB> sabdfl: the "context" is something the caller is smart enough to pass in to us.
<BradB> sabdfl: Remember, you already went off and solved this problem again, which ended up breaking things, because you rewrote code for which I've already written code that solves the problem, and in your rewrite left out important things that BugFactory already does (e.g. auto-subscribing the submitter)
<BradB> sabdfl: duplicating work is error prone and costs more money.
<BradB> If one /really/ /really/ insists on creating their own form for this, then it's not that big of a deal, they just have to be certain to use BugFactory as their content factory.
<sabdfl> parameters are suckier than context
<sabdfl> but the end result is that they guy's browser suddenly shoots off to some master page, which has a ton of knobs on it
<sabdfl> and yes, maybe your parameters pre-set the knobs in a ncie way for him, but there are still a daunting number of knobs
<sabdfl> i'm going to keep teasing you about this till you get it ;-)
<kiko> <sabdfl> parameters are suckier than context
<kiko> that is soooo true
<sabdfl> it doesn't require duplicating work
<kiko> it should be in a style guide somewhere
<BradB> I get it. I've already provided you an example of why my suggestion works better than yours too, with the example of what happened when you went and reinvented this. :)
<kiko> sabdfl, indeed, if done correctly <wink>
<sabdfl> i have refactored my +filebug to use your BugFactory ;-)
<sabdfl> BradB: what do you mean, went and reinvented this?
<BradB> sabdfl: i.e. when you didn't use BugFactory :)
<sabdfl> the solution was simply to use bugfactory from my specialised addform
<sabdfl> that's no problem
<BradB> sabdfl: as i said above though, if people /really/ insist on creating a separate addform for this, fine, not that big of a deal, as long as they use BugFactory as their content factory.
<sabdfl> but the user experience should not be to be redirected to one central master page
<BradB> IOW, I think we agree.
<BradB> sabdfl: I'm not as insistent on the URL as on the content factory.
<sabdfl> dude, i'm not going to be happy till you drop the /really/ attitude
<sabdfl> this is important
<sabdfl> we need to think of lots of *little* projects using malone, rosetta, the bounty system, support tracker
<sabdfl> they should each see it as their system
<sabdfl> they don't want to collide with a zillion other knobs, and data from a zillion other projects
<sabdfl> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/projects/canonical/rosetta
<BradB> Okay, not /really/ then. It makes perfect sense for people to create their own fancy context-aware bug add forms as long as they use BugFactory (which is why I filed a bug when somebody went off and didn't use BugFactory.) Creating a form is otherwise reasonable, though ideally our schemas would be setup to properly inherit from one another, so we don't have duplicate schema defs, etc.
<sabdfl> this url would be better as launchpad.canonical.com/rosetta/bugs
<sabdfl> the schema recreation thing is what i was bitching about to stub the other day
<sabdfl> creating a BugAddSchema is crazy
<BradB> kiko's original question asked me for a url though, hence why i told him about the existing all-purpose add form that one could trivial call behind-the-scenes. but i can happily live with new forms that reuse existing code.
<sabdfl> i then have to copy the title and description and required fields from the main schema into the AddFormSchema, and remember to update them
<BradB> eeg!
<sabdfl> exactly
<sabdfl> that's why i want to be able to create a form, and specify fields that come from different schemas
<BradB> sabdfl: Reuse is a general problem we're seeing in Malone. e.g. think about it, if we decide to use icons or do some other fancy things to the bug listing to make it real-estate sensitive, we're going to have to then go in and modify the places where this was reinvented in the pages malone has for source packages and products.
<sabdfl> btw, lifeless is digging through sqlobject and could use your insight
<BradB> sabdfl: so when i say that the bug listing is 80% of malone, that's what i mean. i don't necessarily mean the link at "See the complete bug list" is 80% of Malone, but rather that a cool, easy-to-grok-and-get-to-where-i-want bug listing is an /integral/ part of Malone.
<sabdfl> agreed
<sabdfl> we really DO need the big form with all the master knobs
<sabdfl> i totally get that
<sabdfl> but it's not a huge priority *right now*
<sabdfl> i want to be able to show off malone for a small upstream project in mataro
<sabdfl> and right now, there are lots of places it could do with polish
<sabdfl> that have nothing to do with the big master form
<BradB> sabdfl: my current focus is on making editing assignments not suck. i want to reject bugs, and i can't even explain why i'm rejecting them.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: advanced project searching and selection (patch-891)
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> rock
<sabdfl> there's some really nice code behind the ProjectSet.search function now
<BradB> and also, i want to get to the assignment in one-click from the bug listing, not two.
<sabdfl> ok
* BradB does another star-merge
<carlos> sabdfl: or there is a bug with arch -> mail gateway  or you forgot to add any change with your last commit
<robertc> BradB: do you know the sqlobject & sqlos innards ?
<carlos> the mail report does not have any new/modified file
<BradB> robertc: Depends on what you want to know :)
<BradB> robertc: I don't know anything specific about SQLOS though.
<BradB> er, sqlos
<robertc> we have a problem where new transactions are not getting the ConnectionAdapter registered with them, using initZopeless
<robertc> this leads to everything after the first commit() in a single thread failing.
<BradB> This sounds like neither an sqlobject, nor an sqlos problem.
<BradB> robertc: do you have a unit test demonstrating the failing behaviour? that would be a starting point as to figuring out what's going wrong (and, of course, making sure it doesn't come back.)
<robertc> heh. I can write if I can guarantee a database etc etc.
<kiko> skippin off for a bit
<robertc> its really quite easy though :  initZopeless(), + select something + change + commit. then select + change + commit.
<BradB> robertc: Practicality beats purity. You can guarantee a database.
<kiko> sabdfl, let me know what comes out of it
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Added forms to create and edit a potemplate and reenabled the poexport test (patch-892)
<robertc> SQLBase.begin() is wrong. it makes a new txn without joining it to the connection.
<robertc> i.e. it should be :
<robertc>     def begin(self):
<robertc>         txn = self.manager.begin()
<robertc>         txn.join(self._dm())
<robertc> (untested )
<robertc> yep, thats it. FIXED.
<sabdfl> carlos: that your merge? cool
<sabdfl> robertc: you ROCK
<BradB> robertc: Just please make sure a test comes along proving that your fix works. :)
<robertc> hah.
<carlos> sabdfl: yep, we are really close to be able to import files from the web without any manual process from daf or I
<robertc> BradB: normally, I'd be the test-nazi on this, but frankly, after 4 hours on it, + 2 days of rob wier & a day of stevea, I'm over it.
<sabdfl> carlos: excellent, thank you!
<sabdfl> i'm still refactoring the rosetta zcml
<carlos> ok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix 'initzopeless second commit and thereafter' (patch-893)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fixed Submit a Bug button to go to the bug add page (patch-894)
#launchpad 2004-12-09
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.5: merge from develo, for the sqlbase transaction fix (patch-5)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--0: update build config to build 1.1 (patch-2)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix translator dashboard, Rosetta uplod work (patch-895)
#launchpad 2004-12-10
<kiko> heya spiveroo
<spiv> kiko: Hello!
* spiv is slowly catching up on email
<kiko> time to run home
<kiko> laters!
<sabdfl> morning everyone
<Kinnison> Morning
<salgado> lifeless, around?
<lifeless> yah
<sabdfl> carlos: around?
<salgado> lifeless, I'm still not able to register my archive. ('Failed to verify signature'). any idea why?
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> pub  2048R/A5FBC4EB 2004-11-23 Guilherme Luis R. Salgado <salgado@async.com.br>
<lifeless> sub  2048R/920ED5CA 2004-11-23
<lifeless> thats you right ?
<salgado> lifeless, this key is somewhat "broken". this is not the one I sent to you by mail, is it?
<salgado> lifeless, the right one is this: pub  1024D/9C75C4A6 2004-11-23 Guilherme Luis R. Salgado <salgado@async.com.br> / sub  1024g/2EB270F0 2004-11-23
<bob2> erm, LP crashes if you enter a project name that has spaces in it
<bob2> erm, fuck
<lifeless> salgado: garh. it *needs* to be in the keyservers.
<lifeless> and the one you emailed me matched tghe fingerprint for that one, so yes, it was the one you sent me.
<salgado> lifeless, sorry for sending you the wrong key. is it possible to register the 1024 bits key?
<lifeless> salgado: send me another email
<lifeless> and I'll do it.
<sabdfl> do we have a SELECT DISTINCT capability in SQLobject?
<salgado> lifeless, just sent. thanks again.
<stub> lifeless: I appear to be blocked on this PQM thing. If I send debug, I don't get the actual output from the test runner. If I don't send debug, I only get the last 20 lines (which seems to be fairly pointless - I'm always interested in the first failures, not the fallout)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: use baz by default in rocketsync (patch-896)
<lifeless> stub - you can check out rocketfuel on chinstrap, and run ./test.py yourself, can't you ?
<stub> lifeless: Doh! Now I get an email with all the right stuff in it.
<stub> Ahh dammit....
<stub> elmo: ping
<dilys> New Malone bug #101: "test_on_merge.py needs DB sanity checking", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/101
<stub> lifeless: It would be problematic, as I can't create databases
<stub> Anyway - I think I found the problem - just need a line added to postgresql.conf and a reload
<sabdfl> hey carlos
<carlos> morning
<Kinnison> Hmm, I may have to tune workrave to a shorter timespan. a weekend with my laptop and my wrists are a bit achey again
<elmo> stub: ?
<sabdfl> is anyone else seeing oddness in their functional tests this morning?
<Kinnison> I don't think I was
* Kinnison checks
<stub> elmo: I emailed you a request just now. I need a line added to postgresql.conf on chinstrap and mawson, and a pg_ctl reload done
<stub> elmo: I've got merges I can't merge, and I only just realized why ;)
<Kinnison> The allowed-tags file appears to be out of date
<sabdfl> i've patched the allowed-tags file in my archive
<sabdfl> will commit as soon as i understand what i've broken in the rosetta test suite
<Kinnison> make check runs for me okay
<Kinnison> I merged today at about 10am
<sabdfl> Kinnison: are you fully refueled?
<carlos> sabdfl: which error are you getting?
<sabdfl> carlos: an error on test_poexport
<Kinnison> sabdfl: As I said, I merged this morning
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> sabdfl: hmm, I thought it was fixed...
<sabdfl> i don't think the error is there
<carlos> sabdfl: We had a problem with it because it said the connection was already closed
<carlos> is it?
<sabdfl> i think some previous error affects the state of the db
<sabdfl> yes, exactly
<carlos> sabdfl: stub was looking at it
<sabdfl> so some previous error affects the state of the db, then the later test fails
<carlos> and the tests worked here
<carlos> I thought It was fixed
<sabdfl> could it be a clauseTables issue?
<carlos> and that's why I reenabled it...
<carlos> hmmmm
<carlos> could be, let me reenable the check
<carlos> and will tell you
<dilys> Malone bug #101 fixed for product The Launchpad: test_on_merge.py needs DB sanity checking
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/101
<sabdfl> well it must have passed on the main server because it got into the main archive
<elmo> is it safe to restart postgres randomly on mawson?
<stub> carlos: I haven't looked at that yet sorry.
<carlos> stub: I thought you did...
<carlos> sabdfl: then, that's the problem
<kiko> morning
<carlos> sabdfl: just rename it to disabled_foo
<carlos> sabdfl: just rename it to disabled_poexport.py
<carlos> I will take care of it as soon as it's fixed
<stub> elmo: Hmm... doubtful. I can handle the librarian and launchpad instance - if there is other stuff, it can wait (although I can't update the launchpad dogfood server until it is done)
<elmo> Kinnison: is running something - I don't know if it's using the DB
<elmo> s/://
* Kinnison is running gina
<Kinnison> She'll be about another 10-15 mins if you can wait that long
<Kinnison> Otherwise I can restart her afterwards
<sabdfl> carlos: ok
<dilys> New Malone bug #102: "Fix test_poexport.py", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/102
<Kinnison> elmo: should I stop her or can you wait to restart pg?
<carlos> stub: yes, that's a better way to remember it
<elmo> stub: I'm not fussed
<carlos> :-)
<stub> elmo: Bounce it when Kinnison says gina is done please, and chinstrap now if it hasn't already
<sabdfl> carlos: it's not a clauseTables problem, the test still fails if I set add-missing_from=true
<carlos> hmm, it passed here on Saturday
<carlos> and it worked also in chinstrap :-P
<carlos> and it worked also in chinstrap 
<elmo> I did chinstrap already
<Kinnison> gina is onto amd64 publishing
<Kinnison> won't be long now
<Kinnison> elmo: okay; she's done
<sabdfl> Kinnison: let's have a quick run down of gina / soyuz / lucille
<sabdfl> is the upload piece working? elmo?
<elmo> stub: done
<sabdfl> can people upload a package without a chinstrap account, and is that funcionality part of lucille?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: well I spent last week really hammering on gina
<elmo> sabdfl: it's working for katie
<Kinnison> people can upload using the new uploader for katie. That code is in lucille ready for us to use with soyuz
<sabdfl> elmo: ok, so there's an upload queue for hoary, people just need a key in the keyring?
<sabdfl> cool
<sabdfl> check
<elmo> sabdfl: yes
<sabdfl> check
<Kinnison> Gina now imports main/restricted across all three archs properly including sharing arch:all packages properly and various other fixes
<Kinnison> you've seen the pqm merges
<Kinnison> I have a couple of small tweaks which I completed this morning and gina has just finished an updating import of hoary on mawson
<carlos> sabdfl: the tests are working here
<carlos> sabdfl: do you have a new test in your local tree?
<carlos> sabdfl: what are you using to run the tests?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: super, so when we bring gina up on the production server, we will have instant view on the hoary archive?
<sabdfl> carlos: make check
* carlos executes ./test_on_merge.py canonical
<sabdfl> carlos: i might have broken something
<sabdfl> i've been rewiring bits of rosetta to bring it more into line with the rest of the Launchpad
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Yes. The first import won't be perfect by a long stretch. But as time goes on; it will get better as it gets more ready
<sabdfl> also, to use Project instead of RosettaProject etc
<carlos> sabdfl: then, don't remove the test, it seems to be working now
<sabdfl> Kinnison: does it import the packages themselves perfectly?
<carlos> stub: any idea about why it's working now? :-)
<sabdfl> i don't mind if there are publishing glitches, because we nuke those tables anyhow
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Everything it can match up properly to the constraints in the db is imported perfectly
<sabdfl> so what's an example of something that would not import well?
<Kinnison> a binary which is hanging around without a source package due to a new upload which hasn't built yet would be one thing
<stub> carlos: nope
<Kinnison> Or a binary where gina can't work out what the source version should be
<sabdfl> carlos: i've already committed the changes, with the disabled test
<carlos> sabdfl: ok, will merge as soon as reach rocketfuel
<sabdfl> carlos: please could you refuel when dilys announces the merge, and see if you can reproduce the problem
<carlos> and execute the tests
<carlos> yep
<sabdfl> i'll buy you a tall cold beer in Mataro if it's my bug :-)
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm considering adding a Archive.version property. I'm not sure whether it should just give the version string, or whether it should parse it and return an ArchiveVersion object with properties .type and .number properties. The .type property would be "baz" or "hackerlab" and the .number property would be... the version number...
<sabdfl> is there any way to get the test harnes to print output from each test as it executes them?
<ddaa> and probably a __str__ method too, to give the actual version string.
<sabdfl> because I get a couple of DB-type errors, which don't result in test failures so i don't see which tests caused them
<lifeless> sabdfl .test.py --verbose
<lifeless> ddaa: too complex, we'll be splitting pybaz off shortly anyway. so keep it /real simple.
<ddaa> ack
<ddaa> then Archive.version_string
<ddaa> will leave .version free for something smarter.
<sabdfl> lifeless: that gives me dots. i'd like to see the actual test name, so when i see exceptions i know where they were generated
<sabdfl> Running FUNCTIONAL tests at level 1
<sabdfl> Running FUNCTIONAL tests from /home/mark/projects/ubuntu/launchpad/lib
<sabdfl> Parsing ftesting.zcml
<sabdfl> ..................../home/mark/projects/ubuntu/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/authorization.py:30: UserWarning: zope.Public being used raw on object <zope.app.pagetemplate.simpleviewclass.SimpleViewClass from /home/mark/projects/ubuntu/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/launchpad-editform.pt object at 0x413b192c>
<sabdfl>   warnings.warn('zope.Public being used raw on object %r' % object)
<sabdfl> /home/mark/projects/ubuntu/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/authorization.py:30: UserWarning: zope.Public being used raw on object <zope.app.pagetemplate.simpleviewclass.SimpleViewClass from /home/mark/projects/ubuntu/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/launchpad-editform.pt object at 0x41e1682c>
<sabdfl>   warnings.warn('zope.Public being used raw on object %r' % object)
<sabdfl> ...Exception psycopg.InterfaceError: 'already closed' in <bound method Transaction.__del__ of <sqlobject.dbconnection.Transaction object at 0x41e1692c>> ignored
<sabdfl> ................Exception psycopg.InterfaceError: 'already closed' in <bound method Transaction.__del__ of <sqlobject.dbconnection.Transaction object at 0x41f46bac>> ignored
<sabdfl> ...........................
<lifeless> oh, try --debug
<Kinnison> sabdfl: -vv may help too
<sabdfl> -vv is the trick! THANKS Kinnison
<Kinnison> y'welcome
* Kinnison read test.config :-)
<sabdfl> ok, i think this is where things are going awry:
<sabdfl> test_tearDownDatabase (canonical.launchpad.ftests.test_pages.EndStory) ... ok
<sabdfl> test_simple_sendmail (canonical.launchpad.mail.ftests.test_stub) ... ok
<sabdfl> testPoExportAdapter (canonical.rosetta.ftests.test_poexport.POExportTestCase) ...
<sabdfl> Error in test testPoExportAdapter (canonical.rosetta.ftests.test_poexport.POExportTestCase)
<sabdfl> seems like the pagetest stories each setup and teardown the db
<sabdfl> then the rosetta test_poexport tries to access the db
<stub> The launchpad_ftest database should be created by tests that use it - if tests assume it is there, they only work by accident (if at all)
<carlos> the rosetta test_poexport should recreate the database before use it
<carlos> when I was looking at it
<carlos> it failed because the database was being used so it was not able to recreate it
<sabdfl> there seem to be a bunch of "already closed" errors during the tests
<sabdfl> in most cases these are just "ignore"
<sabdfl> d
<carlos> sabdfl: spiv said it's not a problem
<sabdfl> but in the poexport case it cases the test suite to fail and halt
<carlos> sabdfl: if you run that test directly, it works
<carlos> sabdfl: the problem comes when it's executed with more tests
<sabdfl> how do i run a test dirctly?
<carlos> execute it from launchpad
<carlos> ./lib/canonical/rosetta/ftests/test_poexport.py
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> add python 
<carlos> python ./lib/canonical/rosetta/ftests/test_poexport.py
<carlos> that should do it
<sabdfl> Traceback (most recent call last):
<sabdfl>   File "./canonical/rosetta/ftests/disabled_test_poimport.py", line 6, in ?
<sabdfl>     from canonical.launchpad.ftests.harness import LaunchpadFunctionalTestCase
<sabdfl> ImportError: No module named canonical.launchpad.ftests.harness
<sabdfl> carlos: that's what i see
<sabdfl> although canonical/launchpad/ftests/harness.py does exist
<carlos> sabdfl: you need to export your PYTHONPATH
<carlos> PYTHONPATH=your_launchpad_path/lib/ python ./lib/canonical/rosetta/ftests/test_poexport.py
<sabdfl> ah
<sabdfl> nope, fails here
<carlos> which error?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: substantial rosetta navigation cleanups banishing RosettaProject (patch-897)
<sabdfl> erm, sorry, that was test_poimport
<sabdfl> will check poexport now
<sabdfl> ok, it passes
<carlos> yeah, the import is broken
<sabdfl> also has the connection closed errror, but it's ignored
* carlos merges sabdfl's changes to see if the tests fails here...
<carlos> sabdfl: I don't have any problem with it 
<carlos> sabdfl: could you execute ./test_on_merge.py canonical  from launchpad top directory?
<carlos> I think it's a problem with make check (not sure why)
<lifeless> salgado: done
<salgado> lifeless, thanks!
<lifeless> you should issue a revoke certificate for the other key if its stuffed
<kiko> lifeless, it's not exactly stuffed, but it won't be shared properly by non-subkey-supporting keyservers, which makes it impractical..
<kiko> is this the case of keeping an extra key or revoking it?
<salgado> lifeless, that key is ok, the only problem is that because it's a 2048 bits RSA key, I need one key for signing and other for crypting, and some keyservers don't support it
<lifeless> kiko: subkeys.pgp.net. just use that.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix a broken query in PeopleSearchView and adding foaf page tests (patch-898)
<sabdfl> spiv: so is there any way to get a select distinct result?
<spiv> sabdfl: Not directly with SQLObject at the moment.  You could do SQLBase.connection.queryAll("SELECT DISTINCT etc etc") directly, I guess.
<sabdfl> spiv: didn't we sort this out at oxford?
<spiv> I had an experimental patch at oxford, but iirc it's still sitting in a branch unmerged.
<spiv> Yeah, not merged yet.  The problem with the oxford patch is it solves one, fairly narrow, use-case for DISTINCT, but doesn't help other situations.
<sabdfl> as i recall, it would at least result in distinct objects from a single table, but only in the sense that you only got a given row once, not in the sense that you could limit the results set to only one row with a given set of values in a specific set of fields
<spiv> (i.e. it effectively only does SELECT DISTINCT *, but you often want to be able to DISTINCT only a subset of a table's columns)
<sabdfl> right
<sabdfl> well that would be a useful piece of functionality for me right now
<sabdfl> can we merge that patch to our branch, and push it upstream?
<spiv> Ok.  It's probably worth merging then, and -- yeah :)
<sabdfl> Table.select(query, clauseTables=ct, distinct=True)?
<spiv> Yep.
<spiv> The branch is andrew.bennetts@canonical.com/sqlobject--distinct-feature--0.5.1
<spiv> I wonder if that still merges cleanly...
<lifeless> spiv: IIRC I opened that branch for merges, following stubs request, so you can:
<lifeless> tag from 0.6, merge in your 0.5.1 and tid up if needed, then send a merge requeest.
<spiv> lifeless: Oh, sweet.  Thanks :)
<spiv> Blah, there are some conflicts.
<stub> Ooh... I thought that didn't happen for some reason I can't now remember :-)
<spiv> Looks like the conflicts are largely harmless... I'll merge it tomorrow morning when I'm less sleepy.
<BradB> morning
<BradB> welcome back spiv!
<spiv> BradB: Thanks :)
<spiv> And g'night!
* spiv -> sleep
<BradB> heh, later :)
<sabdfl> carlos: i'm busily renaming englishName to enlishname for consistency everywhere
<sabdfl> same for nativeName, pluralForms and pluralExpression
<sabdfl> we're keeping fielnames alllowercase
<sabdfl> fieldnames
<carlos> sabdfl: yeah, I was fixing some of those sometime ago
<carlos> that's from pre-Oxford
<carlos> before you asked us to move to lowercase
<carlos> the new additions have been all lowercase
<kiko> lifeless, yeah, I know -- it's just, as I said, a bit inconvenient.
<carlos> daf: morning
<Kinnison> wot no dilys ?
<Kinnison> cprov: I'll look at those tests later if you want
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix db code for new layout. (patch-901)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/pyarch--devel--0.5: Archive.version_string (patch-54)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Gina changes for partial publishing and associated bits (patch-900)
<cprov> Kinnison: of course I want, I'll appreciate your help on it .BTW, You can delegate new tasks to me ...
<Kinnison> cprov: Right; let me ponder for a moment on what would be best for you to tackle next
<cprov> Kinnison: ok, I'm spending time revising Soyuz Permission 
<Kinnison> Okay; let me know when you're done with that since I know it's important to the webapp team. Then we'll talk a bit about the domination and superceding processes and how they need to change.
<cprov> Kinnison: as you could see dilys doesn't like me :)
<kiko> hey cprov 
<kiko> no luck with the network, eh?
<Kinnison> cprov: dilys is a picky girl
<cprov> kiko: not yet, any news about your friends from CONSAVE ?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Unittests for Librarian Wrapper (patch-899)
* Kinnison ponders fetching some caffeine
<Kinnison> cprov: perhaps she was simply saving the best for last?
<kiko> cprov, no, actually, I didn't ask them. what do you want from them, support, or just tips?
<cprov> Kinnison: ohh... it would be nice if it was true at all 
<cprov> kiko: tips about equipments, prices, usage and suplliers would be nice
<bob2> is the 'arch target' block on the rcs signup page supposed to work?
<kiko> hmmm
* cprov -> AFK 10 min
<Kinnison> how do I run just the functional tests?
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: fix regression in baz tag. Bad bobo. (patch-66)
<BradB> Kinnison: I usually run them with python test.py -vvf.
<Kinnison> BradB: ta
<BradB> kiko, cprov: Has your sane diff output patch landed?
<BradB> It seems like the diff output has changed, and in the process become much harder than it already was to work with.
<kiko> BradB, not on the python-dev side, tim's ignoring me
<BradB> kiko: I don't think waiting for python-dev is a good idea. ;)
<kiko> I'm not suggesting it is, but I'd like an opinion on how to fix the design of the patch
<sabdfl> BradB: CA mindset?
<BradB> kiko: Can you guys get something working today? This is going to cost me a lot (more) time today, in its absense.
<BradB> sabdfl: CA == Component Architecture.
<BradB> sabdfl: One of the major reasons for the complete rewrite of Z3 was to make it possible to use "normal" Python code in Z3, instead of having classes that inherit from all kinds of things from the framework itself.
<BradB> sabdfl: So the idea now is, a content class is *just* a content class. Almost everything is done with adapters, so that you can extend the behaviour of the content class without actually altering the class itself (that's the whole thing about "making diverse pieces of software work together in interesting ways" thing that Steve often says about Zope3. :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: languages portlet (patch-902)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: *really* fix db code for new layout. (patch-903)
<BradB> lulu: What do you mean that howto's are showing the main nav section? I don't see them there.
<kiko> BradB, dude, I have no idea what's wrong, can you launchpad-mail it
<BradB> kiko: Has your patch landed then? I'm still not clear on whether what I'm looking it is the result of your patch or not. :)
<kiko> it's not my patch, it's cprov's, and I suspect no :)
<BradB> Oh, well there's no point on me remailing it then, since cprov, SteveA and I already went through what the problems were.
<BradB> I just want something that works though. :) As long as the licensing isn't problematic, doing what we've done elsewhere (e.g. with batching) by simply checking the modified difflib into LP would be a useful step forward.
<BradB> As long as sabdfl and SteveA agree that that's sane.
<lulu> BradB:same probelm as before - in the nav section of the Documentation (Plone Help Centre)
<BradB> Which docs?
<lulu> BradB: in edit mode - https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/howtofolder_view...........
<lulu> BradB: check FAQs to see the difference (and how it should be) - the FAQs don't show up in the nav bar - https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view
<BradB> lulu: Can you give me an example of a specific doc you're seeing, that you don't think you should see, and which user you're logged in as?
<carlos> elmo: could we solve this?: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/archzoom/rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-895/lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/pofile.zcml.diff?diff?debug
<cprov> BradB: and kiko-fud: for me should be pretty simple, just decide to keep our own difflib, don't need to fight with python-dev people neither block canonical developers on it 
<cprov> at least, avoids fights and blocks just for now ...
<BradB> cprov: That's the best way to go, AFAIC.
<lulu> BradB: will send over an email with all the info - thanks.
<BradB> lulu: ok, thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: make the waterfall display show queuing more sensibly. (patch-80)
<Kinnison> cprov: ping?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: added functional tests for the bug listing quick searches (patch-904)
<cprov> Kinnison: here
<Kinnison> cprov: I just wanted to suggest that you learn about the unit test setup/teardown routines you can add
<Kinnison> cprov: Otherwise /tmp/archive and /tmp/cache don't get cleaned up properly
<Kinnison> cprov: which could irritate people on shared dev platforms trying to run the tests
<cprov> Kinnison: sure, can you briefly describe them ? how can I setup and destroy my required ENV ?
<Kinnison> Sure
<Kinnison> open test_publisher.py
<Kinnison> Then check out def setUp(self) and tearDown(self)
<Kinnison> setUp() is called before each test....() and tearDown() is called after each one
<cprov> ok
<Kinnison> it's a good way to ensure each test runs in a completely clean environment
<Kinnison> Also; Note how that test makes all its test dirs under the datadir()
<Kinnison> it's worthwhile in case of shared dev boxes
<cprov> I see ... I'll try something on it 
<Kinnison> Okay. Just when you have time. For now it's okay
<cprov> Kinnison: should do it now, otherwise I will forget :) in a half hour ...
* Kinnison grins
<Kinnison> okay
<cprov> Kinnison: setUp() and tearDown() are called automatically ? just define my ones will be enough ?
<Kinnison> yep
<cprov> Kinnison: ok, doing it
<kiko> cprov, it's not a matter of fighting -- the design of the patch could be much improved, just that
<BradB> kiko: something that works right now is more valuable to us than an elegant design though :) when the relevant people respond, some housecleaning could possibly be in order, of course, but...
<kiko> but nothing, I agree wholeheartedly. if you want to find a place for it to live, be my guest :)
<BradB> lib/
* kiko shrugs
<kiko> lib/difflib.py?
* BradB looks
<BradB> er, well, probably though. anything else means modifying more code which won't be quick to modify.
<BradB> of course, there's the problem that this would be the first .py directly in lib/, but it would work, in any case.
<cprov> kiko: I understand perfectly this, what I don't understand is why it's still blocking people inside canonical, IMO it should be used as it is (private) and keep the discussion about insert int or not in python-dev in a forked process
<BradB> cprov: Is it possible for your solution to inherit from a class in difflib? Maybe the changes you're proposing aren't necessarily something that should be in the std difflib (but then, maybe they are; I don't know what mods you made.)
<BradB> eh, but even inheriting would mean changing code, so probably not good anyway
<BradB> i'm guessing SteveA makes the judgement call here, unless sabdfl jumps in with a JFDI
<cprov> BradB: it can be done in that way, we will have a "canonicaldifflib" module somewhere ...
<BradB> cprov: Which would mean modifying the Z3 bits that import difflib directly, which is a situation we probably don't want to be in.
<cprov> BradB: right
<kiko> cprov, BradB: not even inheriting is easy because of the way difflib is put together, unfortunately. it would be a simple mod to difflib, but still.
<kiko> can you customize the class easily in Zope?
<BradB> It would be a bad idea. We don't want to run a custom-hacked Z3 unless there's an amazingly convincing reason to do so. :)
<BradB> i.e. No
<cprov> BradB: heh
<kiko> meh
<kiko> pythonpath hacking?
<carlos> how could i get a char's ascii code  in python?
<BradB> kiko: Yeah, there's that option too. We still need to have a difflib.py somewhere in our tree though, it looks like. :)
<kiko> no argument there
<kiko> you can't pythonpath-hack something that isn't on-disk :)
<kiko> carlos, chr()?
<carlos> kiko: I got it already, thanks
<carlos> but with curses. It's only for debug 
<kiko> ah.
<kiko> carlos, is there a good place to buy stuff mailorder in spain?
<kiko> a website?
* carlos sucks, he was using a file object instead of file.read()...
<carlos> kiko: it depends on what do you want
<carlos> we don't have anything like amazon
<kiko> hardware
<carlos> http://informatica.elcorteingles.es
<carlos> http://www.fnac.es
<carlos> but I think it's better to just go to the stores at Barcelona directly
<carlos> both have shops there
<kiko> cheap? like the place we got the wrt56g from?
<carlos> you have also http://www.tecnologia.carrefour.es/
<carlos> kiko: I got the router from my brother's company, he has license to buy/sell hardware
<carlos> kiko: usually I ask him anything I need
<carlos> but he does not have an online store nor sells to the public
<carlos> if you have a concrete need I could ask him like we did with the router
<kiko> I see
<carlos> but I think it's too late to get it in time for Matar
<kiko> I was considering getting a gigbit switch
<kiko> 16-port would do
<kiko> 110v
<kiko> but if it's too late, I can shop for it
<Kinnison> What voltage is spain?
<carlos> I could ask, will tell you it tomorrow
<carlos> 220
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> what's with the font-size in simply?
<carlos> but usually, the power adaptors handle 220 and 110 
<carlos> kiko: sorry, I don't understand you
<kiko> simply.co.uk
<kiko> busted fonts
<carlos> kiko: I don't have problems with it
<kiko> http://www.simply.co.uk/productinformation/45668/WW/LINKSYSCISCO_24-PORT_10100_+_1-PORT_GIGABIT_SWITCH_+_1_MINIGBIC/index.htm
<kiko> http://www.simply.co.uk/productinformation/47225/WW/D-LINK_16-PORT_101001000MBPS_GIGABIT_SWITCH/index.htm
<kiko> http://www.simply.co.uk/productinformation/45284/WW/Netgear_24x_10100_Smart_Switch_+_2_Gigabit_Ports/index.htm
<kiko> any of those would do
<carlos> ok
<lulu> night all :o)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add functional tests to prove that the bug search widgets work, that the vocabs are sane and fix the product search along the way (patch-905)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Bug Fixing on Unittest Librarian Wrapper (patch-906)
<dilys> New Malone bug #103: "Write a unit test using unicode with our po parser and make it pass", submitted by Carlos Perell Marn
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/103
* BradB can't help but thing that clickable links /inside/ highlighted rows is so awkward (in the bug listing), but isn't entirely sure how to improve the UI just yet, other than to make the row click take the user directly to the assignment
<daf> BradB: agreed
<kiko> BradB, seconded. that needs to be fixed
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: slightly improve bug listing row clickability by taking the user directly to the assignment edit screen (patch-907)
<dilys> New Malone bug #104: "Move from file objects to strings for the po importer", submitted by Carlos Perell Marn
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/104
<BradB> sabdfl: ping
<BradB> darn we really need integration with BugActivity too, so that we can present to the user useful info about what changed, when, by whom and with a note attached.
<BradB> but i need to confirm with sabdfl!
* BradB writes email
<dilys> New Malone bug #105: "Add the option to upload a po template when we create it", submitted by Carlos Perell Marn
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/105
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add a functional test for the bug id/text search widget (patch-908)
<BradB> lifeless: Is this fixed? https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/82
<lifeless> BradB: yes, thats what I fixed saturday
#launchpad 2004-12-11
<BradB> You didn't mark it resolved. I'll mark it resolved now.
<lifeless> BradB: didn'[t know it existed.
<lifeless> :)
<BradB> heh
<dilys> Malone bug #82 fixed for product The Launchpad: Possible initZopeless transaction issues
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/82
<BradB> lifeless: btw, when do we get Zope 3 upgraded?
<lifeless> BradB: dunno. I'm waiting on the distro team right now to get svn support back.
<BradB> ok
<BradB> kiko: after i add a bug, do i want to be returned to the bug listing, or do i want to land on the page to edit the bug i've just added? i'm not sure if the common case is to report a bug and add a bunch of extra info about it, or rather to report a bug and get on with your day while other people (e.g. maintainers) figure out if there's a CVE ref#, ext url's, etc. to add
<kiko> there are both use cases
<BradB> for me, i think it's been that normally i just report a bug and get on with my day, rather than start adding a bunch of other crap right away
<BradB> and, in fact, i've done the occassional rapid-fire bug reporting
<kiko> it often happens both ways
<kiko> sometimes I'll forget
<kiko> and then add a comment
<kiko> sometimes I don't want to add an initial comment that is too long
<kiko> sometimes I just want to file 10 friggin bugs and go watch a movie
<kiko> you need to cater for both use cases (and others, of course)
<BradB> I think I know what should be done: either the user should be taken to the last page of bug results after they report a bug (so they can see the one they just added and click and edit it more) or the bug listing sorting should be sane and go newest to oldest, which would achieve the same goal but in a different way.
<BradB> I'm betting that the common case is /not/ to do a bunch of editing on a bug after it's been added, but I guess time will tell.
<kiko> you can cater both if you present the buglist with a short message box at the top with a link to the bug
<kiko> [ Bug _XXXX_ filed ] 
<kiko> this would also fix one of the 9x bugs I reported
<BradB> but if the bug listing is shown newest to oldest, they already have a link to their bug right at the top of the listing. is it worth creating another link above that?
<BradB> I followed up last week to that bug you reported, btw.
<BradB> The user already does get an email
<kiko> BradB, dude, the bug # filed needs to be *prominent* on the page
<kiko> not in the list
<kiko> posting a bug number and pasting it somewhere is *the* use case to cater for :)
<BradB> kiko: Where does Bugzilla put it? I don't recall offhand.
<BradB> Malone puts it in the subject line of the email the user receives.
<kiko> a bit fat box saying Bug XXX filed 
<kiko> email is nice
<kiko> but you want it in the web UI, definitely
<BradB> ok
<kiko> BradB, I'll give you a good usability test of malone in barcelona, you'll owe me ice cream later.
<BradB> heh
<BradB> i'm a make-this-usable-for-human-beings nazi as it is, but more feedback from others is always good, particularly bugzilla maintainers :)
<kiko> I'm a human being too
<kiko> perhaps the most human of all bugzilla maintainers :)
<BradB> hah
* Kinnison turns into a pumpkin. G'night
<kiko> pompkin
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Full text indexing, database schema patches (patch-909)
<stub> hur fucking ray
<stub> Now to work out wtf the pagetest I had to disable works fine locally but not on chinstrap :-(
<dilys> New Malone bug #106: "Disabled Malone pagetest", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/106
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Turn on Celso's doctest patch for dogfooding (patch-910)
<spiv> lifeless: Sender not authorised to commit to package rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6
<spiv> lifeless: (when I try to get pqm to merge changes from me)
<dilys> New Malone bug #107: "Unable to view bug 70", submitted by Andrew Bennetts
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/107
<lifeless> spiv: fixing now
<lifeless> spiv: done
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: Add a limited SELECT DISTINCT to SQLObject (patch-5)
<spiv> lifeless: Ta
<stub> Ooh... might fix that __del__ crap that is bugging us. Tomorrow ;)
<lifeless> yay
<dilys> New Malone bug #108: "Duplicate bugs in bug listing", submitted by Andrew Bennetts
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/108
<daf> hmm, what's the easiest way to display a date in a nicely formatted way in a page template?
<daf> the default stringification seems to be along the lines of "2004-11-15 16:04:49.157656"
<stub> Steve made a helper and announced it on launchpad@ just recently - tal:mydate/fmt:i_forget
<stub> Where i_forget is defined in the FormatAPI class in tales.py
<daf> oh
<daf> that's just what I want
<daf> well, I think minute-resolution would be marginally preferable to second-resolution, but that's minor
<stub> I think it is still open for discussion
<daf> well, I think the API is probably stable
<daf> the exact formats it uses can probably changed in the future
<daf> hi Jane!
<Kinnison> Morning
<Kinnison> stub: ping?
<stub> Kinnison: pong
<Kinnison> daf: You're up unreasonably early. What's up?
<Kinnison> stub: When's the next dogfood update?
<stub> Tomorrow
<daf> Kinnison: s/early/late/
<stub> About 16 hours time
<stub> I will do more frequent updates for beer though
<Kinnison> stub: I see
<SteveA> hi spiv
<SteveA> hi daf
<sabdfl> mornin' steve
<SteveA> (hi everyone else!  but, I particularly want to talk with spiv and daf)
<daf> hi Steve
<spiv> Hi Steve :)
<SteveA> spiv: how's the work on shipit going?
<SteveA> daf: are you on a morning or an evening at the moment?
<sabdfl> daf, stub, i don't think stevea's date formatter work is ready for prime time, it didn't work for me on datetimecol's
<daf> sabdfl: hmm, it worked beautifully for me
<daf> SteveA: on an evening
<sabdfl> SteveA: did you commit a fix or two to that?
<stub> sabdfl: datetimecols return mxDateTime objects, which would not be hard to cope with
<SteveA> I haven't committed a fix to make it handle "None"/NULL yet
<sabdfl> ah, right, that was the issue
<daf> ah, ok, I don't think I have a code path that tickles that
<SteveA> I need to do a bit of bazzing, then I'll commit that fix
<daf> SteveA: we missed you yesterday
<SteveA> daf: traveling back from england.  took a bit longer than I expected.
<daf> SteveA: oh, problems with flights?
<SteveA> more with trains.
<SteveA> can we talk about rosetta a bit?
<daf> certainly
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix PO file autovification, 'Last Change' feature (patch-911)
<lifeless> SteveA: btw, I fixed that initzopeless thing
<SteveA> can I upload a pot file to a temporary place on the system, for it to be imported a bit later?
<SteveA> lifeless: what did you do?
<SteveA> make it "reentrant" ?
<lifeless> no, joined the new transaction to the connection data adapter
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> thanks
<daf> SteveA: I need to workrave -- can we talk in ten minutes or so?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> spiv: still around?
<daf> SteveA: it's nearly working -- we stumbled on some some unicode-related problems yesterday
<SteveA> what are the problems?
<SteveA> and, have you worked out how to make a test-case for them?
<daf> the PO parser was written to only parse string objects
<daf> and it broke when it was passed unicode objects
<daf> we have identified the causes of the problems
<daf> I have asked Carlos to write a test case
<SteveA> so... it should be passed a string object
<SteveA> it shouldn't be passed a unicode object, because that doesn't make a whole lot of sense
<daf> hmm, I was wondering about that
<SteveA> let me try to explain
<SteveA> we have two kinds of data: string data and bytes data
<SteveA> when string data comes in, we always convert it into unicode objects
<SteveA> when bytes data comes in, we always leave it as bytes
<SteveA> ok so far?
<SteveA> a jpeg is bytes
<daf> yes
<SteveA> text entered into a form is "text" so, strings to become unicode objects
<SteveA> you'd never try to represent a jpeg as a unicode object
<SteveA> in python, this gets rather confusing.  this is a "wart" in python
<daf> why is it a wart?
<SteveA> because the "str" type is commonly used for both "encoded string" data and for "bytes data"
<SteveA> but, when it is used for "encoded string" data, it does not know what encoding was used
<SteveA> it is lossy
<SteveA> so, if you have a str object, is it string or is it bytes ?
<SteveA> text or data?
<daf> you can't know for certain
<Kinnison> The same wart exists in Lua
<SteveA> you can't know.  so you need to make sure your program treats "str as encoded string" specially
<SteveA> and always passes around the encoding with it
<SteveA> Kinnison: that's interesting.  Are they going to fix it?
<SteveA> so, back to po files
<Kinnison> SteveA: Given there's currently no encoding support in native Lua I doubt it
<SteveA> your po file is data
<SteveA> the parser wants data
<SteveA> and it gives you back, um... I can't remember actually.  maybe you can tell me?
<daf> it gives you message objects
<SteveA> ok, so they include unicode strings
<daf> yes
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> so, data in, unicode out
<SteveA> and, the po file tells you what encoding it is in
<daf> yes
<SteveA> so, that's easy
<daf> which presents an interesting challenge
<SteveA> with all the above in mind, what is the unicode problem?
<daf> since you have to start parsing the PO file before you know what encoding it's in
<SteveA> but, that's all the po parser's job
<daf> yes
<SteveA> and that's done
<daf> yes
<SteveA> so, tell me about the current unicode problem, bearing the above in mind
<daf> bearing the about in mind, I think the problem is that the database is returning Unicode objects for the raw PO file
<daf> s/about/above/
<SteveA> ok, that sounds about right
<SteveA> what type is the column?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Make fmt:date handle None properly. (patch-912)
* daf checks
<SteveA> thanks dilys
<daf> text
<daf> which is wrong
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> what should it be?  BINARY i suppose
<daf> or bytes
<daf> I can't remember the name
<SteveA> so, you know what to do now.
<SteveA> spiv spiv spiv
<SteveA> calling spiv
<SteveA> come in, number spiv
<SteveA> daf: I guess it goes: 1. produce database change on your machine.  2. check it works.  3. update code (if needed) 4. ask for DBA patch on mailing list.
<SteveA> daf: did I miss anything?
<daf> SteveA: the fact that I'm thinking of going to bed? :)
<SteveA> before you go, please write a note to the launchpad mailing list about all this.  that gives carlos and stub a head-start when they turn up today.
<daf> ah, ok
<SteveA> thanks
<daf> I was already composing an email to Carlos about it
<daf> should I send it to the mailing list instead?
<daf> well, sent to Carlos, CCing you
<daf> did you get the email I sent on Sunday night?
<SteveA> not yet.  I still need to catch up on some mail.
<SteveA> the list is good, because
<SteveA> 1. the issue is one that may affect others working on these web apps
<SteveA> 2. the DBAs need to know about it
<daf> points taken
<SteveA> daf: can we have a meeting about rosetta either later today or tomorrow?
<Kinnison> Morning cprov 
<cprov> Kinnison: morning 
<daf> SteveA: yes
<daf> SteveA: I think later today it still possible
<daf> SteveA: but if it doesn't happen, let's plan for earlyish tomorrow
<Kinnison> SteveA: launchpad meeting tomorrow yes?
<SteveA> daf: I want us to set a time, check with carlos, and then we all know what we're doing.
<SteveA> Kinnison: yep.  I'll send a mail in a bit.
<SteveA> hi carlos.  daf and I are just talking about when the three of us can meet up to talk about rosetta.
<carlos> hi
<carlos> just tell me when it's ok for you
<Kinnison> SteveA: any chance we can start a bit earlier than 12.30 (say 12.15) because I may have to leave at 13.15 to collect my partner (they moved his days in ely to tue/wed from mon/tue)
<carlos> daf: around?
<daf> SteveA: would 2000 UTC tonight be too late for you?
<daf> carlos: yes
<SteveA> Kinnison: fine with me, and I'm sure fine with the .au folks.
<SteveA> BradB / daf: can we have a launchpad meeting tomorrow at 12:00 or 12:15 UTC?
<carlos> daf: which problem are you talking about exactly?
<carlos> daf: the one related to adding unicode support to the parser?
<SteveA> daf: that would be fine with me.  We must be on time, though.
<carlos> daf: it's ok for me also
<SteveA> carlos: you should read the chat daf and I had about this.
<carlos> ok
* carlos opens the irclogs
<daf> SteveA: no objections
<SteveA> it was just 30 mins or so ago
<daf> carlos: I'm happy to try and explain further if the situation isn't clear
<daf> SteveA: (in regards to tomorrow's meeting)
<daf> SteveA: and yes, I will set an alarm for tonight's
<carlos> daf: it's not yet in the log, will wait
<daf> hmm
<SteveA> let's let daf get some sleep.  carlos and I can chat about it here.
<daf> perhaps the log bot isn't here
<SteveA> it is important that both of you understand the issue.
<carlos> daf: it has a delay
<daf> oh
<SteveA> carlos: I can mail you the logs if needed.
<carlos> don't worry
<SteveA> daf: great, thanks.
<carlos> I can wait
<carlos> daf: go to sleep!
<carlos> :-P
<daf> carlos: well, I'd like you to get up to speed on this quickly, so we can fix the problem quickly
<carlos> so we have a meeting tonight at 20:00UTC and tomorrow at usual time?
<SteveA> Kinnison: let's say the meeting will be at 12:00 UTC.  If brad needs to be a bit late, then that's okay.
<SteveA> carlos: a bit earlier tomorrow
<Kinnison> SteveA: okay; cool. Thanks dude.
<SteveA> daf: good night!
<Kinnison> SteveA: it can be later if I'm able to be first to report and we don't get bogged down in TAL or whatever it was last week which confused the fook out of me
<daf> carlos: yes
<carlos> daf: don't worry, Steve will help me with it. Makes sense what you said in your mail
<SteveA> carlos: do you have jabber running?
<daf> ok, buenas noches
<carlos> SteveA: yes
<carlos> daf: buenas noches
<SteveA> what's the id ?
<carlos> carlos@pemas.net
<carlos> hmm, anything went wrong, I don't see you after accepting the request :-?
<SteveA> the request is one-way.  but, you can make the same request in the opposite direction.
<SteveA> sometimes the apps get confused.  maybe you need to restart your jabber client?
<carlos> SteveA: usualy, the first request adds also the contact into my list
<carlos> SteveA, daf: Will look into it today, I agree with the proposed change
<SteveA> ok, great
<SteveA> ping me if you have any doubts
<SteveA> or any questions ;-)
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> the only question is about the sqlobject to use
<carlos> if it's a binary field, could I use a StringCol?
<carlos> (the sqlobject _type_ to use)
<SteveA> I don't know what sqlobject offers for bytes data
<SteveA> maybe BradB or spiv knows?
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> or we can look it up
<carlos> will search the documentation
<SteveA> http://sqlobject.org/docs/FAQ.html#binary-values
<SteveA> it suggests you store it base64 encoded
<SteveA> which would work okay, and avoid changing the database again
<carlos> ok
* Kinnison grrs as he realises 'make check' isn't working
<Kinnison> it is sat idle
<Kinnison> :-(
<SteveA> that's happened to me before.  but, I changed the check_on_merge script to use threaded IO, which fixed it
<Kinnison> Hmm, has this been undone?
<SteveA> nope
<SteveA> still there
<SteveA> can you see what is blocking?
<SteveA> ctrl+c and stare at the TB? 
<Kinnison>   843 ?        S      0:00 postgres: dsilvers launchpad_ftest [local]  idle in transaction
<Kinnison>   867 ?        S      0:00 postgres: dsilvers launchpad_ftest [local]  idle
<Kinnison> those are the two postgres processes I can see
<Kinnison> I just did ^C and it hasn't stopped yet
* Kinnison straces it and ponders
<Kinnison> dsilvers@petitemort:~/dev-canonical/launchpad/launchpad/database/schema$ strace -p 32751
<Kinnison> Process 32751 attached - interrupt to quit
<Kinnison> futex(0x8b0bd28, FUTEX_WAIT, 0, NULL
<Kinnison> this smells like a futex issue
<Kinnison> I shall dist-upgrade and try again
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> you on hoary or warty or something else?
<Kinnison> warty
<SteveA> nothing's upgraded for me for ages on warty.
<SteveA> I wonder if my sources.list is correct
<Kinnison> Do you not have security in your list?
<carlos> SteveA: you need the security and updates line
<carlos> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe multiverse
<carlos> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe multiverse
<carlos> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<carlos> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<carlos> hmm, and I don't have the updates line.. (for things like the calendar :-P)
<kiko> good morning
<kiko> how is everybody?
<SteveA> what's "restricted" ?
<SteveA> hi kiko
<kiko> restricted is a bit like "non-free" I believe
<carlos> SteveA: binary drivers
<SteveA> oh, okay
<carlos> kiko: I think that's multiverse
<elmo> it's non-free software that's critical for machine support, i.e. gfx, wifi etc. drivers
<lifeless> elmo, can you do something for me ?
<kiko> well, binary drivers are non-free as well :)
<SteveA> not sure I need any of that
<carlos> kiko: good point
<carlos> :-D
<lifeless> much easier to do this interactively ...
<elmo> kiko: yes, but he's still right, multiverse is our equivalent of non-free
<elmo> lifeless?
<lifeless> on auckland, in the arch archives, delete all the category directories for all the imports.
<kiko> carlos is always right, no news there
<lifeless> i.e.
* carlos leaves for an hour or so
<lifeless> in xorg@arch.ubuntu.com there is a top level dir of
<lifeless> \=meta-indo
<lifeless> bah 
<carlos> I hate public administration 
<Kinnison> mmmm meta-indo
<lifeless> \=meta-info
<lifeless> and a .archive-version file
<lifeless> and N other dirs, one for each pjrect in the archive.
<lifeless> I need to nuke those other dirs
<lifeless> and I need you to echo "Bazaar archive format 1 0" to all the .archive-version files.... but that step will happen later today, after we release.
<carlos> stevea: I think you will also want deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<elmo> lifeless: you mean the .listing file?
<lifeless> elmo: .listing is irrelevant
<lifeless> look at xfs@arch.ubuntu.com instead, will make more sense
* Kinnison workraves
<lifeless> acl attr xfsdump xfsprogs should go byby.
<elmo> oh, ok
<lifeless> =meta-info should stay
<elmo> lifeless: umm, you sure about this?  'cos if I do it, I'm going to rm them...
<lifeless> yeah, I have copies.
<lifeless> auckland
<lifeless> is a public copy only.
<lifeless> just do -not- do it on galapagos.
<elmo> find www/* -maxdepth 1 ! -name \=meta-info -type d -mindepth 1  | xargs rm -fr
<elmo> ^-- running
<lifeless> yup, cool
<sabdfl> spiv: do we have distinct support yet?
* Kinnison retries the make check
<Kinnison> Okay, it failed :-(
<Kinnison> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  database "launchpad_ftest" is being accessed by other users
<Kinnison> Considering this is a totally fresh boot, I find that hard to believe
<Kinnison> Or rather, it has to be a bug in the test suite
<elmo> Kinnison: are you using an SMP kernel?
<Kinnison> No
<elmo> oh, well, we had this problem on mawson, for a while, fwiw.  it kind of went away on it's own
<Kinnison> Feh :-(
<Kinnison> thanks dude
<elmo> I think at the time, I downgraded to a UP kernel, but we appear to be back on SMP now
<Kinnison> There also appears to be proper failures
<elmo> you might try running postgres without NPTL
<Kinnison> There appear to be real ftest failures in my scrollbuffer
<elmo> lifeless: done
<elmo> lifeless: I assume I should do what it says to the stuff in 'deleteme' ?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> thanks
<Kinnison> well, a re-run gives the same issues :-(
<Kinnison> that has put a dampner on my ability to run make-check before pqm merging :-(
<SteveA> try recompiling everything?
* Kinnison tries
<elmo> Kinnison: the same futex issues?  if so, try without NPTL, you should be able to just LD_ASSUME_KERNEL the postgres server
<Kinnison> elmo: not the futex issue. no
<Kinnison> elmo: the futex issue went away with the upgrade
<elmo> oh, ok
<lifeless> oh? thats interesting.
<lifeless> we've had terrible futex issues with buildbot/importd
<Kinnison> SteveA: a make clean && make check still fails
<SteveA> how odd
<SteveA> is it pagetests that fail?
<Kinnison> yeah
<Kinnison> it appears in part to be complaining about the full text search stuff
<Kinnison> but I followed stub's instructions from his mail
<Kinnison> For someone who knows more about these things than me: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/clean-and-check.log
<Kinnison> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  could not find tsearch config by locale
<Kinnison> that one appears to be the most relevant
<SteveA> what do you have for this: SELECT * from pg_ts_cfg;
<Kinnison> launchpad_dev=# SELECT * from pg_ts_cfg;
<Kinnison>      ts_name     | prs_name |    locale
<Kinnison> -----------------+----------+--------------
<Kinnison>  default         | default  | C
<Kinnison>  default_russian | default  | ru_RU.KOI8-R
<Kinnison>  simple          | default  |
<Kinnison> (3 rows)
<SteveA> and, what is your machine's locale?
<SteveA> locale -a perhaps
<Kinnison> dsilvers@petitemort:~$ locale -a
<Kinnison> C
<Kinnison> POSIX
<Kinnison> en_GB
<Kinnison> en_GB.iso88591
<Kinnison> en_GB.utf8
<SteveA> I have $ locale -a
<SteveA> C
<SteveA> POSIX
<SteveA> en_US
<SteveA> en_US.iso88591
<Kinnison> dsilvers@petitemort:~$ locale
<Kinnison> LANG=en_GB.UTF-8
<Kinnison> ...
<Kinnison> is that is issue?
<SteveA> quite likely
<Kinnison> blergh
<Kinnison> that locale works for everything else
* Kinnison tries LANG=C make check
<SteveA> INSERT INTO pg_ts_cfg (ts_name, prs_name, locale) VALUES ('default_english', 'default', 'en_GB');
<SteveA> anyhow, I think it might be better to have a standard locale for running this stuff, as we should have a development environment that is as close to the servers as is possible.
<Kinnison> the LANG=C option failed. I'll try your insert now
<SteveA> there might be more to do than just that insert
<SteveA> http://www.sai.msu.su/~megera/postgres/gist/tsearch/V2/docs/tsearch-V2-intro.html
<SteveA> look at the section "TSEARCH2 CONFIGURATION"
<Kinnison> ergh!
<Kinnison> that's way complex
<SteveA> yeah.  maybe wait until stub is around?
<Kinnison> hmm
<SteveA> actually
<SteveA> I expect you need to set the locale the postgres process is running in
<SteveA> not the locale you run make check in
<SteveA> maybe there's a way to override that in the postgres configuration
<Kinnison> Perhaps
* Kinnison pops lc_ctype = 'C' into postgresql.conf to see if that helps
<Kinnison> nup, that stops postgres from starting
* Kinnison -> Ely, brb
<Kinnison> back
<elmo> has anyone been running anything on mawson recently?
<elmo> particularly between 12:45 and 1:00
* Kinnison wasn't doing so deliberately
<elmo> does gina make any outgoing connections?
<Kinnison> Not that I know of
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: remove libneon, use the system libneon headers (patch-67)
<dilys> Merge to 	thelove@canonical.com/package-framework--devo--1.1: merge in final package-framework fix for make test (patch-2)
<elmo> meh, never mind.  wrong machine.  I own.
<kiko> yo stb
<salgado> yo kiko!
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: merge baz archive format support (patch-68)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar-debian--debian--1.0: release 1.0 (patch-6)
* Kinnison grrs workrave
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: archive mirror fix for tla archives (patch-69)
<SteveA> spiv: ?
<SteveA> sabdfl: can we talk about utility functions briefly?
<bob2> is python-docutils a non-python.org project?
<bob2> ie different "project" in the LP sense?
<bob2> SteveA: he's semi-afk atm
<SteveA> oh, okay.  I'll catch up with him later
<SteveA> I'm popping out for some food, but taking the laptop along.
<SteveA> (in a few minutes)
* Your nick [ubuntulog]  is owned by ~warthylog@port49.ds1-van.adsl.cybercity.dk
(carlos/#launchpad) SteveA: the base64 thing works
* Signon time  :    Thu Nov 18 19:06:16 2004
* Signoff time :    Tue Nov 30 16:57:35 2004
* Total uptime :   11d 21h 51m 19s
(SteveA/#launchpad) carlos: does that mean I can upload a potfile and have it imported now?
(carlos/#launchpad) yes
(SteveA/#launchpad) wahey!
(SteveA/#launchpad) and I can translate it
(BradB/#launchpad) carlos: so you don't need to change anything about the way you're currently solving the problem then?
(carlos/#launchpad) we need to improve the exception handling but the code is there already
(SteveA/#launchpad) and get a po fle back
* Your nick [ubuntulog]  is owned by ~warthylog@port49.ds1-van.adsl.cybercity.dk
(carlos/#launchpad) yes, the missing part I should add is the po import that needs a language selector
[sivang(~sivang@80.179.93.130.forward.012.net.il)]  hi!
(SteveA/#launchpad) um... daf was working on that days ago
(carlos/#launchpad) but that should be trivial now that the pot import works
(SteveA/#launchpad) what happened to it?
(carlos/#launchpad) BradB: right
(carlos/#launchpad) SteveA: I'm using its patchset
(carlos/#launchpad)  /s/its/his/
(SteveA/#launchpad) ok, so you need to integrate daf's patch
(carlos/#launchpad) it's already integrated but it lacks the language selector (it's just a combo box so it's easy)
(BradB/#launchpad) Actually, I found a thread on sqlobject discuss and that's all Ian suggested too (base64 encoding :)
(SteveA/#launchpad) ok, we'll stick with doing it that way
(SteveA/#launchpad) and maybe write a custom col type in the future
(carlos/#launchpad) ok
(SteveA/#launchpad) we should also talk about the mechanics of automatically importing stuff from the "queue" later.
(SteveA/#launchpad) (especially with larger files)
<BradB> cprov: btw, are we going to have something checked in today that works for difflib, etc.? Maybe you'll have to talk to SteveA about where to put what.
<BradB> stub was bitten again too, by the looks of bug #106
<SteveA> stub wrote a message to the list: Celso's pagetest improvements
<carlos> SteveA: as soon as it's ready, we could look at it
<SteveA> """I've switched on Celso's pagetest update. If it causes trouble for any
<SteveA> reason, just comment out the monkey_patch_doctest() line in test.py.
<SteveA> I suspect it may need tweaking, but it would be good to dogfood it to
<SteveA> see how it goes.
<SteveA> """
* SteveA --> food
<carlos> SteveA: but it's really easy to do it if we have a procedure defined to execute scripts because the current interface only needs the user to click a button so the import is done
<BradB> Ah, didn't get that far along in my email yet.
<cprov> BradB: I hope, it was already solved ...
<Kinnison> cprov: how's the permissions coming? Ready to do more lucille stuff?
<BradB> is postgresql-contrib available only in universe or something?
<lifeless> baz 1.0 is out . ROCK.
<Kinnison> lifeless: coo. debs built?
<cprov> Kinnison: I'm ready
* Kinnison takes the convo to /query to avoid flooding everyone here then
<lifeless> Kinnison: bazaar.canonical.com
<Kinnison> lifeless: excerrent
* Kinnison installs
<Kinnison> bazaar archives are still compatible with tla yes?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: baz can read tla, mirror and merge between them, but tla will barf on a bazaar archive
<Kinnison> oh
<Kinnison> can bazaar still create tla compatible archives?
<BradB> What did you guys do to install postgresql-contrib? I'd rather avoid universe if possible, but I'm getting the hint that it might only exist in there.
<Kinnison> IIRC it is in universe
<elmo> BradB: it does, just add universe to your sources.list temporarily, install it, remove it agani
<elmo> again too
<lifeless> Kinnison: make-archive --tla
<Kinnison> lifeless: okay; ta
<lifeless> but honestly, switch your friends to baz.
<Kinnison> arch-pqm and viewarch are happy with baz?
<BradB> woo, database make output rocks now
<Kinnison> the pqm on chinstrap is using baz now?
<salgado> what can be causing this kind of errors when running "cd database/schema ; make": 
<salgado> psql:../sampledata/current.sql:10: ERROR:  plpython: function "valid_name" failed
<salgado> DETAIL:  exceptions.NameError: global name 'True' is not defined
<Kinnison> python2.1 ?!
<BradB> heh!
<salgado> no, i'm running 2.3
<lifeless> Kinnison: arch-pqm will use baz if its called tla. likewise viewarch
<Kinnison> lifeless: and none of the UI they use has changed?
<lifeless> well, pqm needs to be taught that tag == branch
<lifeless> chinstrap has a hacked tla that supports baz archivges, so it will read from them happily.
<Kinnison> right
<BradB> salgado: The odds look fairly high that your pgsql was compiled with a pre-2.2 version of Python.
<BradB> salgado: are you running Ubuntu?
<salgado> BradB, you're right. our postgresql is a backport running on a woody box.
<salgado> it probably was compiled with python2.1, the default in woody(I guess)
<Kinnison> What's the SQLObject magic for a foreign key collection thingy?
<BradB> Kinnison: A MultipleJoin, you mean?
* BradB & # lunch
<Kinnison> possibly I do
<Kinnison> I'll explain what I want when you return
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: merge 1.0 release improvements (patch-1)
<kiko> BradB, salgado and I have a problem with some stub-sql in trusted.sql -- know anything about this
<BradB> kiko: Depends on what problem you're having. :)
<kiko> our webserver's pgsql runs python2.1, and it dislikes True, False (of course)
<BradB> kiko: What did you want to know?
<kiko> who changed that, and when, and if I can hack around it?
<kiko> and also
<kiko> (salgado, paste traceback in)
<salgado> psql:../sampledata/current.sql:10: ERROR:  plpython: function "valid_name" failed
<salgado> DETAIL:  exceptions.NameError: global name 'True' is not defined
<BradB> stub presumably. How much effort would take to run something newer than 2.1 on your webserver's pgsql?
<kiko> it's a problem -- we're running a backport
<kiko> but that's not all
<kiko> (salgado, paste the other traceback)
<BradB> I think it's reasonable for these scripts to assume at /least/ 2.2 (if not 2.3.x)
<kiko> elmo_away, this concerns you as well, btw
<salgado>   File "fti.py", line 13, in ?
<salgado>     from canonical.lp import dbname, dbhost
<salgado>   File "/home/salgado/devel/launchpad/lib/canonical/lp/__init__.py", line 9, in ?
<salgado>     from zope.i18n import MessageIDFactory
<salgado> ImportError: No module named i18n
<elmo_away> kiko: hmm?
<kiko> elmo_away, it appears that launchpad now requires zope on the database server machine as well?
<SteveA> that's interesting.
<SteveA> maybe it just needs zope.i18n
<kiko> I mean, it might not concern you, it might "interest" you. :)
<SteveA> or maybe we could make do with just standard i18n for stuff that is supposed to be on the database server machine
<BradB> salgado: try importing zope.i18n on the command line.
<SteveA> I mean, I doubt we'd want to internationalize that kind of server-side stuff anyway 
<BradB> kiko: I think the best solution, even if not entirely simple, is for you guys to upgrade your pgsql to a newer Python. supporting a 2.5 year old python version is not something i'd think we'd want to prioritize.
<kiko> BradB, dude, it's a database server, not a desktop box
<BradB> kiko: particularly when everything else will probably soon(ish) require Python 2.4.
<kiko> I don't disagree for application code, but for database code?
<BradB> kiko: you'll want to develop in an environ that mimicks as closely as possible the deployment scenario. 2.1 is far from that.
<kiko> you're hardly being helpful
<kiko> this is a box the whole office uses; upgrading is not a trivial task
<kiko> I don't believe we should be forced to upgrade because someone wants to use True and False instead of 1 and 0 for the very small and simple code that runs in the database server
<kiko> and I don't believe we should need to have zope.i18n installed on it either, though I'm willing to be more flexible on that point
<kiko> does this make sense?
<kiko> salgado, what exactly requires zope.i18n?
<BradB> kiko: I think stub has big plans for plpython (i.e. wants to use it fairly extensively over the long haul.) Maybe he has a better idea; maybe he's willing to leave out two major releases worth of features when he's writing plpython code.
<salgado> kiko, "make" on database/schema imports from canonical.lp, and it imports zope.i18n and zope.interface
<kiko> indeed
<kiko> why does make import canonical.lp?
<salgado> dbname, hostname
<kiko> oy
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> could that be avoided?
* kiko curses this dependency hell
<BradB> I've had a bug filed on that one for a long while. :) Noone's bothered to fix it yet.
<salgado> dbname = os.environ.get('LP_DBNAME', 'launchpad_ftest') -> maybe this should go somewhere else?
<BradB> (i.e. making the db configurable in exactly one place)
<kiko> salgado, yes, how about moving that around
<BradB> kiko: keep in mind also (I'm saying this without knowing exactly how stub intends to use plpython), that if you don't upgrade your Python, we can't use sqlobject in any of those functions.
<SteveA> BradB: spiv was tasked to get these things into launchpad.conf while I was away on vacation.  He got too caught up with shipit, and didn't do that.
<SteveA> so, the make stuff shouldn't be using canonical.lp, but should be using zconfigure to read in launchpad.conf
<kiko> BradB, sqlobject? inside the database?
* kiko boggles
<salgado> kiko, looks good to me. 
<BradB> kiko: I'm also saying that without knowing if or how restrictive plpython is about Python code, but if it allowed, I could certainly imagine cases where I'd want to use sqlobject.
<kiko> CRACK
<BradB> kiko: and well, <insert module that depends on > 2.2 here> as well.
<BradB> >= 2.2 in any case
<SteveA> lifeless: can someone make pqm send the full output, not just the last 20 lines, in pqm failure messages?
<lifeless> SteveA: it does if you ask for it.
<lifeless> but the emails can get very big, and most sensible build systems fail in that space.
<SteveA> I'd like a 300 line limit instead of a 20 line limit
<lifeless> why not just have your submit script send debug every time? I can mail you a copy to do that easily.
<SteveA> I guess you meant something different than what I understood by "it does it you ask for it"
<SteveA> please send me what I need to know, and I'll alter my script
<lifeless> you need to send debug as a line in your signed content.
<lifeless> i.e echo -e 'debug\nstar-merge...  in your submit script.
<SteveA> ok
<lulu> night all :o)
<dilys> Bug 1953 resolved: Turn on ZODB for Launchpad
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1953
<dilys> Bug 2034 resolved: allow 'count' method of SelectResults in SQLOS
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2034
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Some code review of database/product.py (patch-913)
<BradB> lifeless: eh
<dilys> Bug 2098 resolved: improve Launchpad debugging modes
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2098
<BradB> bradb@oxygen:~/launchpad $ tla star-merge $rocketfuel
<BradB> arch_archive_connect: attempt to connect to incompatible archive
<BradB>   archive: rocketfuel@canonical.com
<BradB> Was that intentional?
<BradB> i mean, i know we should be using baz and all, but... :)
<lifeless> BradB: oh yeah, run baz :)
* lifeless emails launch
<BradB> lifeless: A link to where we can read about getting, installing and using it would be particularly useful.
<SteveA> who knows about the code in database/product.py ?
<SteveA> there are two methods in there that need some attention.  one clearly doesn't work as advertised.  the other needs a better docstring.
<SteveA> the method fullname(), lines 91 to 109 doesn't do what it says it does.  It should have a test, and then it should be fixed.
<BradB> SteveA: fullname was mentioned in a checkin message by stub. It's what he's using to show the product name in the bug listing, but it does some silly magic (which it sort of has to, unfortunately, to avoid showing products called "ubuntu ubuntu")
<SteveA> the method bugsummary(), lines 248 to 273.  I'd like to see an addition to its docstring showing what the typical output of the method is.  That is, what a typical dictionary that it outputs will look like.
<SteveA> BradB: it plainly doesn't work.
<SteveA>         prod = self.name
<SteveA>         proj = self.name
<SteveA>         if prod == proj:
<SteveA>             return prod
<SteveA>         else:
<SteveA>             return '%s %s' % (proj, prod)
<BradB> SteveA: yeah, that's the silly magic i was talking about :)
<SteveA> but, it says "prod = self.name"
<SteveA> and it says "proj = self.name"
<BradB> fair point :)
<SteveA> so, `prod == proj` is always true
<SteveA> what it does looks reasonable to me
<SteveA> I mean, what it is supposed to do
<BradB> such is the hazard of code with no tests :)
<lifeless> BradB: deb http://bazaar.canonical.com/releases/1.0/debs ./
<BradB> lifeless: do i need to do anything to my current working tree to Make It Work?
<dilys> New Malone bug #109: "Fix fullname() database/product.py, with test", submitted by Steve Alexander
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/109
<SteveA> when I add a bug, the next screen doesn't tell me "added as bug number 109"
<dilys> New Malone bug #110: "Better docstring for bugsummary()", submitted by Steve Alexander
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/110
<BradB> SteveA: there's a bug filed on that already
<SteveA> ok.  would you mark it as a dupe?
<BradB> SteveA: I meant on what you said about "the next screen doesn't tell me..."
<SteveA> oh, right
<SteveA> cool
<BradB> Has baz made my life easier by collapsing tla tree-lint, tla changes and tla star-merge into one command? If so, what's command is that?
<BradB> I know somebody's already scripted this, but I was hoping that got folded into the tool.
<SteveA> daf, carlos: hi
<carlos> SteveA: hi
<daf> hi
<SteveA> have you seen bill and ted's excellent adventure?
<SteveA> it is a film?
<SteveA> it is a film.
* SteveA gets his punctuation in order
<daf> yes
<SteveA> carlos: ?
<carlos> yes
<SteveA> in the film, bill and ted inadvertantly found an advanced future civilization that is guided by the principle "Be excellent to each other."
<SteveA> we have all turned up on time for this meeting, as we agreed earlier today.  So, we have been excellent to each other in a small way.
<carlos> i mean, I didn't saw it, but I'm here :-P
<SteveA> thanks guys.
<SteveA> anyway, on with the meeting
<daf> :)
<SteveA> carlos has been making our po and pot data fit into the database using base64 encoding
<carlos> and it's working now with po and pot files
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> but the UI is ugly
<daf> ah, I see
<SteveA> ok.  let's see if we have the essentials of rosetta done, and what we need to do next.
<daf> was there a problem with storing the binary data directly?
<SteveA> I'll ask some questions, and I'd like both of you to give me a simple answer of "yes" "no" or "it isn't as simple as that"
<SteveA> we'll see if everyone agrees about these things.  okay?
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> the problem with storing the binary data directly is that sqlobject doesn't really support it well
<SteveA> and, seeing as it is binary data, and we won't need to search it or anything like that, base64 encoding is okay
<daf> agreed
<SteveA> okay, here we go:  Let's assume that the very latest code is on dogfood.  I have a pot file for one of the products that is in dogfood.
<SteveA> Can I log in, go to a form, and upload it?
<carlos> yes
<SteveA> I have a po file for one of the products.  can I upload that?
<carlos> yes but you will need a pot file imported or you will not be able to translate it
<SteveA> okay.
<SteveA> if I have a pot file and a po file, do I import them one at a time?
<carlos> not yet
<daf> what will happen if you try and import a PO file before a POT file, I wonder?
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> sorry, I misunderstood it.
<carlos> yes you need to import one by one
<carlos> daf: nothing
<carlos> I mean, nothing wrong
<carlos> it should be imported
<carlos> but rosetta will show 0 strings to translate until you import a pot file
<carlos> if it fails, is a bug
<daf> right, yes, makes sense
<daf> SteveA: I think the answer to your question is yes, you import them one at a time
<SteveA> okay.
<SteveA> it is a common thing to want to import a pot file and several po files?
<SteveA> I would think that it is.
<SteveA> if I'm importing an existing application.
<daf> agreed
<carlos> right
<SteveA> I'm just looking at what is in zope3
<SteveA> how can I do a 'find' command that will find pot and po files?
<daf> find -name '*.po' -o -name '*.pot'
<SteveA> hmm, need to exclude .svn directories too
<SteveA> here's what I'm thinking: the output looks like this
<SteveA> ./en/LC_MESSAGES/zope.po
<SteveA> ./ru/LC_MESSAGES/zope.po
<SteveA> ./pt_BR/LC_MESSAGES/zope.po
<SteveA> ./fr/LC_MESSAGES/zope.po
<SteveA> ./es/LC_MESSAGES/zope.po
<SteveA> ./de/LC_MESSAGES/zope.po
<SteveA> ./it/LC_MESSAGES/zope.po
<SteveA> ./zope.pot
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> if I stick that into a .tar or .zip file, and upload it, would rosetta be able to do the right thing, and queue the pot and po files for import?
<SteveA> is this a common layout?
* carlos hopes that SteveA is not thinking on get a tar.gz with those directories and we import that...
<daf> SteveA: that layout is uncommon
<SteveA> okay.  no point writing code just to handle this then.
<carlos> SteveA: no, the common is a directory with a .pot and lots of .po files
<daf> (in fact, it's the first time I've seen it :))
<carlos> daf: I think php does the same
<daf> ok
<SteveA> anyway, we probably need a way to easily upload a bunch of po and a pot file all at once.
<daf> absolutely
<SteveA> enough talking of the upload.  let's talk about importing.
<SteveA> can I go to a page and see the "queue" of things waiting to be imported?
<carlos> yes
<SteveA> does it show me who uploaded them?
<carlos> yes
<SteveA> and what product and language they are?
<carlos> yes
<SteveA> that's great.
<carlos> and the date
<carlos> of the import
<daf> carlos: good work :)
<carlos> daf: thanks
<SteveA> we need to talk about how to do a script that can be run from crontab or as a long-running process, to import things.
<carlos> SteveA: the only problem I see with it is the "double import"
<daf> such a script would in theory be very simple
<carlos> outside that problem, it should be easy
<SteveA> would it be possible to have a script that does as follows:
<SteveA> 1. go to http://..../+upload-next
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: change bug # wording to clarify where the 'missing bugs' are, to close bug #97 (patch-914)
<SteveA> 2. response is immediate (using something called request.response.write()) and gives the id that will be uploaded
<SteveA> 3. a bit later, the script goes to http://..../+upload-next?last=$ID
<SteveA> 4. the server looks to see if $ID has finished importing (darn, I meant "import" not "upload" earlier), and if so, starts the next import and writes out its id
<SteveA> 4. (continued) if not, it gives an error
<SteveA> 5. the script waits a bit, and tries again
<carlos> hmmm
<SteveA> does the database schema support this?
<daf> which part does the importing? the server or the script?
<carlos> how do we handle that life cycle?
<SteveA> the server does the importing.
<carlos> I thought that launchpad objects die after the request...
<SteveA> of course, we could have a script that just does the importing
<SteveA> that might be simpler
<SteveA> make it a long-running script
<SteveA> that does a new transaction for each import
<daf> a daemon?
<SteveA> carlos: launchpad objects do that.  however, there is a way to write data out to the client (browser for example) before the request is finished with being processed
<SteveA> daf: like a deamon, yes
<SteveA> but, I'd suggest just a script that doesn't exit
<daf> I think having the imports done by the server would be easier to implement
<SteveA> I'm thinking that actually a script would be simpler
<carlos> SteveA: I know that, but I don't see how will controll launchpad if the import is running or not
<SteveA> how about this instead:
<carlos> if we use a field in the database and the script dies for any reason we could get a lock
<daf> SteveA: let's DTSTTW
<carlos> daf: acro DTSTTW
<carlos> ;-)
<SteveA> carlos: I don't understand what you mean.  If the script dies, then the connection to the database is broken, so the locks are broken.
<SteveA> what would you guys like to do?
<daf> Do The Simplest Thing That Works
<SteveA> I think that's going to be a script
<daf> which does the import?
<dilys> Malone bug #97 fixed for package malone: Bug count is bogus?
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/97
<SteveA> that says: while True: import next if there is one else wait a few minutes.
<daf> or tells the server to do the import?
<carlos> SteveA: the problem is that I don't see how the launchpad server could do it without executing a thread outside the web server
<SteveA> carlos: I can explain how to do that.  however, I think a script is simpler.
<dilys> Malone bug #99 fixed for package malone: double-spacing in bug comments?
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/99
<carlos> ok
<carlos> SteveA: will ask in Matar (if I remember it :-P)
<daf> SteveA: which are you proposing?
<SteveA> script
<SteveA> long-running script
<SteveA> while True:
<SteveA>     if anything_to_import():
<SteveA>         import it()
<carlos> it's ok for me
<SteveA>     else:
<SteveA>         sleep(1 minute)
<daf> ok
<daf> how does the "import it()" work?
<daf> it downloads the file from the server?
<SteveA> downloads?
<daf> and uses a zopeless transaction to import?
<SteveA> it performs database queries
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> it makes a query to get the file out of the database, base64decodes it
<daf> no, silly me, it can get the data from the database itself
<SteveA> processes it, and does stuff to put its parts in there
<SteveA> write appropriate flags to remove the file from the queue
<daf> it must import POT files before PO files
<SteveA> and then commits a transaction
<SteveA> that's a function of "what is the next thing to import" I guess
<daf> yes
<SteveA> okay.
<SteveA> so, who will write this script?
<carlos> I could, it's an extension of my current code
<daf> there's the script, and there's also the /+next-upload interface
<SteveA> ok carlos.  you write the script.
<SteveA> I don't think you need the /+next-upload thing
<carlos> that will be a method inside the script now, right?
<SteveA> we already have a page that allows us to see what is uploaded and pending import
<daf> ok
<SteveA> next, I'd like to talk about what else rosetta needs
<carlos> SteveA: should I remove the "import" button from that form?
<SteveA> I'm going to be doing a demo in a week and a half
<SteveA> and I want it to be slick!
<SteveA> carlos: if it works, then no, don't
<daf> carlos: which form?
<carlos> SteveA: it will break with long files, remember it
<SteveA> as it might be useful to get something imported in a hurry.  Do concurrent imports work?
<SteveA> hmm, okay, yeah, remove it
<carlos> daf: the one at http://localhost:8086/rosetta/+uploadqueue
<SteveA> better for it not to be there, I guess
<daf> well
<SteveA> remove remove remove.  less is more!
<carlos> :-)
<daf> I was thinking it would be useful for testing
<SteveA> run the script for testing
<SteveA> less is more
<SteveA> so, I have this demo.
<daf> yes
<SteveA> while carlos is working on this script, daf, I want you to do the same demo I'll be doing
<SteveA> take some open source project
<SteveA> and put it into launchpad, along with its pot / po files
<SteveA> and translate it
<SteveA> and get new pot and po files back out
<SteveA> imagine you're showing a potential business client of canonical -- perhaps some african president -- this software 
* daf nods
<SteveA> are you still in NY?
<daf> yes
<carlos> SteveA: will it be in Mataro?
<SteveA> see if you can get mika to be an audience
<SteveA> carlos: yes
<carlos> wow
<SteveA> big audience of spanish and catalan speakers
<SteveA> this is rosetta's first big day
<SteveA> so, daf, go through rosetta like you were demoing it.  don't fix anything yet!
<daf> make a list of problems?
<SteveA> make a list of things that need to be fixed or improved.
<SteveA> yep
<SteveA> you've got it
<SteveA> first list, then prioritize, then fix
<SteveA> that will help keep things focused
<daf> right
<SteveA> I'd like to try the same thing as you've tried.
<SteveA> so, keep a note of your "script" 
<SteveA> that is, what you've done, and perhaps what you'd want to point out at various points
<SteveA> then I'll go through the same thing, and between us, we'll make things very slick
<daf> sounds good
<daf> (oooh! Python 2.4!)
<SteveA> how much time to work do you have before tomorrow's meeting?
<carlos> am I included in "you"? or are you asking daf?
<SteveA> just daf
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> seeing as daf and I are collaborating on the "make rosetta slick", while you're writing the script, I want to check what I should expect when, so I can arrange when I need to work on this
<daf> I've just woken up, so I can fit in a whole day's work before the meeting
<daf> 8 hours or so, I suppose
<SteveA> what can you achieve on this in a day?
<SteveA> let's divide up the hours among the different parts of what we're doing
<daf> I think that depends on what problems I encounter
<daf> I can start on it right away
<SteveA> we can make an estimate now of how things ought to go
<daf> ok
<SteveA> and then you'll know when you meet problems
* carlos is requesting a merge at this moment with the upload / import work
<SteveA> I know for my self, unless I do this kind of thing, I may not notice when I meet a problem
<daf> I'll need to get Carlos' changes
<SteveA> and get sucked into it
<SteveA> carlos: have you merged your latest stuff into RF? 
<daf> start the server
<carlos> SteveA: doing it at this moment
<daf> add the project/product/potemplate to the database
<SteveA> ok
<daf> upload the template
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: linkified changelogs and initial karma-gathering framework (patch-915)
<daf> import it
<daf> upload some PO files
<daf> import them
<SteveA> daf: I'm going to go to sleep soon.  But, send me lots and lots of emails!  I like emails!
<daf> I like emails too
<carlos> merge request sent
<daf> carlos: do you like emails?
<carlos> sorry?
<SteveA> use me as your planning whiteboard.  send me quick emails when things are going well and about what looks slick.  send me emails when you meet problems.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> yes
<carlos> please
<carlos> :-)
<daf> great!
<carlos> SteveA: is there any problem if I change the code as daf is doing the tests?
<SteveA> carlos: I don't think there will be a problem.
<carlos> ok
<BradB> Do we have any status message facility in Launchpad? i want to set a status message, without simply passing status_message=foo in the URL.
<carlos> that could fix some of the problems he will get
<BradB> And, like Plone, have it displayed in the same way on all pages.
<SteveA> how do you mean, Brad?  do you want a selection of standard status messages, and to refer to them with an id?
<SteveA> is this to avoid people sending links to URLs like:  http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/uploadfoo?message=All+your+base+are+belong+to+us
<daf> carlos: if you're changing things I might be testing, keep me informed
<carlos> daf: sure
<BradB> SteveA: Possibly. I mean I want to have a "status message" that can be displayed on any given page. It might say "You are now logged in" on the login page, or "Successfully updated blah on <some date>" or "Successfully added bug # 123"
<BradB> SteveA: Yeah, defacement-fu
<carlos> daf: btw, you should deactivate the automatic from addition from postgresql
<carlos> daf: btw, you should deactivate the automatic "from" addition from postgresql
<SteveA> BradB: we have no such thing at present.  maybe you want to design such a thing, and bring the design to the launchpad meeting tomorrow?
<SteveA> or just implement something and tell us all about it?
<BradB> I'll try to think of a way to implement it.
<SteveA> or, just put together the bullet-point list of requirements
<BradB> I was thinking utility + TAL namespace, but that might have state problems...er, no it wouldn't actually.
<daf> carlos: I think I saw warnings about that
<SteveA> and we can see if these requirements fit with what soyuz and rosetta need
<daf> carlos: what does that mean, exactly?
<SteveA> but, don't be afraid of just implementing something and saying "this works for me, but it isn't ideal"
<carlos> daf: that you forgot a clauseTables
<SteveA> better to have something crappy that works than nothing at all!
<BradB> I'll start documenting it now.
<SteveA> BradB: that's cool
<carlos> --- orig/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/pofile.py
<carlos> +++ mod/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/pofile.py
<carlos> @@ -869,7 +869,8 @@
<carlos>          '''
<carlos>          sightings = POTranslationSighting.select('''
<carlos>              POTranslationSighting.pomsgset = POMsgSet.id AND
<carlos> -            POMsgSet.pofile = %d''' % self.id, orderBy='-datelastactive')
<carlos> +            POMsgSet.pofile = %d''' % self.id, orderBy='-datelastactive',
<carlos> +            clauseTables=('POMsgSet',))
<daf> oh!!
<carlos> daf: if you deactivate it, launchpad will break and you could fix it
<daf> that's what it does
<daf> ok, did you fix this particular error?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> it's waiting for pqm merge
<daf> thanks
<carlos> np
<carlos> SteveA: I suppose the meeting is over, right?
* carlos wants to have dinner
<carlos> ggrr
<SteveA> yep.  thanks rosetta team
* carlos broke the tests, the patch is rejected
<carlos> daf: could you wait for it until I have dinner?
<carlos> SteveA: thank you, see you tomorrow
<daf> SteveA: thanks
<dilys> Bug 2019 resolved: Investigate smart linkification in Changelog
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2019
<BradB> SteveA: going for the no-brain status message solution instead for now. :) surviving redirects (which is the use case here) just fried my brain.
<carlos> did anyone changed the postgres configuration as stub suggested?
<carlos> I broke my postgres :-(
<daf> no, I haven't done it yet
<daf> is it easily fixable?
<BradB> Worked fine for me.
<carlos> my postgres has died
<carlos> and I'm not able to launch it again
<carlos> carlos@frodo ~/Work/dists/launchpad/database/schema $ sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql start
<carlos> Starting PostgreSQL database server: postmaster(FAILED)
<carlos> ERROR: /usr/lib/postgresql/bin/postgresql-startup: command substitution: line 146: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<carlos> /usr/lib/postgresql/bin/postgresql-startup: command substitution: line 146: `cat $PGDATA/postmaster.pid | head -1)'
<carlos> I'm scared...
* carlos takes a the "fast" way, reboot hoping it's fixed then....
<kiko> lol
<BradB> He's got a different postgresql-startup file than me
<BradB> Anyone know the magic going on behind the scenes that brings me back to the bugs index page after I add a bug? Is that something Z3 somehow magically does? I can't find the applicable redirect anywhere.
<cprov> lifeless: help on baz ? I'm getting INVALID SIGNATURE ON REVISION! on star-merge
<carlos> daf: ping
<daf> pong
<carlos> daf: I'm having a really rare error with functional tests...
<Kinnison> cprov: did you remove tla? If so, update your .arch-params/signing scripts to use bazaar-gpg-check instead of tla-gpg-check
<carlos> and I'm not able to commit my changes because that
<daf> what's the error?
<carlos> the worst part is that it's outside my code changes...
<carlos> all tests fail with:
<carlos>  raise schema.ValidationError(v)
<carlos> ZopeXMLConfigurationError: File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/ftesting.zcml", line 9.4-9.35
<carlos>     ZopeXMLConfigurationError: File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/configure.zcml", line 77.4-77.45
<carlos>     ZopeXMLConfigurationError: File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/configure.zcml", line 5.2-5.48
<carlos>     ZopeXMLConfigurationError: File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/configure.zcml", line 9.4-9.35
<carlos>     ZopeXMLConfigurationError: File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/project.zcml", line 40.4
<carlos>     ConfigurationError: ('Invalid value for', 'class', 'Module canonical.launchpad.browser has no global ProjectView')
<carlos> Ran 86 tests in 524.805s
<carlos> FAILED (errors=63)
<daf> ?!
<carlos> I'm not able to broke so many tests at the same time...
<carlos> daf: the file seems to be correct
<cprov> Kinnison: fantastic .. you got it !
<carlos> so I don't have any idea about how could I fix it
<daf> s/broke/break/
<carlos> daf: thanks
<daf> if you "tla undo", do you still get the same error?
<carlos> daf: I have my changes already in my tree
<carlos> committed
<daf> wooo! woo! list.sorted()
<daf> ah, hmm
<Kinnison> cprov: I hit that one myself last night :-)
<daf> carlos: is there a canonical.launchpad.browser.ProjectView?
<carlos> yes
<cprov> Kinnison: ehe, thanks
<carlos> the error does not makes sense ...
<daf> >:-/
* carlos tries to see the first error
<carlos> the terminal buffer is not big enough, need to rerun it
#launchpad 2004-12-12
<carlos> ok, I detected an error in my code, reruning the tests ...
<daf> what was the problem?
<carlos> daf: a cosmetic change I did
<carlos> it broke the python syntaxis
<carlos> and seems like I forgot to test it
<carlos> the tests work now
<daf> ah, good :)
<daf> you'll be submitting a merge request, then?
<carlos> but it's weird that it caused that big problem...
<carlos> yes
<carlos> request sent
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Preliminar po/pot import from the web and added a missing FROM (patch-916)
<carlos> daf: there you have
* carlos goes to see TV
<carlos> daf: do you need anything from me?
<daf> not right now
<daf> thanks
<carlos> ok
<carlos> daf: I know that the current code does not catchs any error. It's a know "feature" ;-)
<carlos> I planned to fix it tonight, but the test error took more time that it should
<carlos>  /s/that/than/
<daf> do we have a bug open for it?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add a confirmation message showing bug id after adding a bug (fixes #94) (patch-917)
<dilys> Malone bug #94 fixed for package malone: No confirmation of bug ID or success when a bug is filed
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/94
<Kinnison> <transformation type="pumpkin"/>
<Kinnison> Night all
<lifeless> morning
<lifeless> stub: hey hey hey
<lifeless> production update time ?
<stub> eh?
<lifeless> Are there any pending db changes for production? I need to pick a bunch of code updates, would be easier to do a full drop than cherry pick.
<stub> Just the Karma table and some Rosetta po-whatsit table constraints. 
<lifeless> so,.. shall we ?
<stub> Unless the production code needs those changes (doubtful), I'd rather leave the production database at the same patchlevel.
<lifeless> so, I don't know if the production code will be affected. in production we hae project, product, buttress, sourcesources, so anything theat the UI touches from there will be impacted.
<lifeless> anyway, you pung.
<stub> Shouldn't be a problem with the tables I mentioned. However - are you using the Z3 auto generated forms, and in particular any of the 'popup' widgets (select-a-person, select-a-product,select-a-sourcepackage)
<stub> (If so, a rollout will be more difficult because the current trunk has a load of full text stuff with scarey database changes, as well as needing a new .deb installed on emperor)
<lifeless> ah. ok, I'll cherry pick the specific commits I need.
<SteveA> stub: did you see Kinnison's problems with the locale of the full text seach stuff ?
<SteveA> stub: also, how's the deployment of roundup going?
<stub> I know nothing about Kinnison's problems
<stub> I haven't heard back from Elmo re: somewhere to install roundup
<lifeless> roundup ??
<stub> issue tracker until we develop our own
<lifeless> like malone ?
<lifeless> or bugzilla ?
<stub> malone is a bug tracker
<lifeless> so - you pinged me for something ?
<stub> I was wondering about the cacherevs in the rocketfuel archive and mirroring (in particular, there appear to be two undocumented options in 'baz archive-mirror' that would speed up mirroring). Also about how baz determines what archive format to use, since 'baz make-archive --mirror-from' appears to use tla-format.
<lifeless> baz make-archive should be creating baz format. does for me.
<lifeless> dpkg -l bazaar ?
<stub> ii  bazaar         1.0            arch revision control system
<stub> (updated from own-built today, as per launchpad@ instructions)
<lifeless> ok. cat .archive-version for the new archive you've made 
* stub is freeing diskspace
<stub> Yup - your are right. I repeated the procedure and the .archive-version is baz this time. User error.
<SteveA> stub: Kinnison was getting an error "ERROR: Can't find tsearch config by locale".  I think this is because postgres was running with the locale en_GB.
<SteveA> stub: the error is described here.  http://www.sai.msu.su/~megera/postgres/gist/tsearch/V2/docs/tsearch-V2-intro.html
<stub> On a side note, you seem to get all sorts of crazy things happening if you don't run PostgreSQL as locale C (since it starts using locale aware sorting'n'stuff and things go all pear shaped)
<daf> isn't it the encoding that makes more difference than the language?
<stub> encoding describes the stored data, so PostgreSQL can validate that the data is correct (yes - this is valid UTF8), and convert to whatever encoding the client requests.
<stub> The locale alters the results of functions like sort (I think )
<stub> So those crazy germans get their stuff sorted the way they like it
<stub> I'll need to go into more depth on this - consensus seems to be 'stick to locale C, and this should have really been the default even if your system locale is set differently', so the fix might be to enforce that rather than have the tsearch2 gumf cope with different locales
<stub> (It crops up on the mailing lists regularly, with the normal end result being some poor sod has to blow away their database, recreate and reload from backup
<daf> won't a UTF-8 locale use Unicode collation order, though?
<stub> Different locales sort the same string differently - in particular, german collates a-z differently to english locales
<daf> ah
<daf> well, as long as the shared testing/production databases uses the correct locale, we shouldn't have any problem, right?
<stub> Using different locales introduces a new variable into the unit tests.
<daf> oh, of course
<Kinnison> Morning
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: page template improvements; add page template title check (patch-918)
<elmo> BradB: ?
<Kinnison> brad is unlikely to be around until ca. 12.30
<Kinnison> So, anyone here know lots about our use of sqlobject and can tell me where to find an example of how to join two tables where table B has a column A which is a foreign key to A's id column?
<spiv_pants> Kinnison: I can probably answer that.
<Kinnison>     sources = MultipleJoin('DistroReleaseQueueSource')
<Kinnison>     builds = MultipleJoin('DistroReleaseQueueBuild')
<Kinnison> look right?
<spiv_pants> Yep.
<spiv_pants> Sorry, getting distracted by my home ADSL being down :/
<kiko> morning
<spiv_pants> You can do TableB.select("TableB.columnA = TableA.id", clauseTables=[TableA] )
<Kinnison> being able to get at queueitem.sources will do me nicely :-)
<SteveA> spiv_pants: tell me about how shipit is going
<Kinnison> Morning cprov 
<kiko> hey celsn
<Kinnison> cprov: with respect to the 'performance' angle, we can store a view in the database to extract all the information we want from the logevents table
<cprov> Kinnison: kiko: morning 
<Kinnison> cprov: another comment. Make the table name singular since the class name in the app will be the table name and an instance of the class is a single row of the table
<Kinnison> cprov: In general table names should be singular
<kiko> Kinnison, uhhhh, that's not agreed upon
<Kinnison> kiko: No?
<cprov> Kinnison: of course we can, but views cannot perform miracles :), anyway I understand your point
<kiko> in my book (SQL FOR SMARTIES) tables are always plural. 
<Kinnison> cprov: Hopefully the indexes can perform the miracles
<kiko> I'm just contesting the "in general" portion
<kiko> you could say "in launchpad" and I could agree
<Kinnison> kiko: I was thinking "in general within the company" okay, "in launchpad...."
<cprov> Kinnison: about the singular table name, in our context, I agree
* kiko is victimized by standards he did not invent
<Kinnison> kiko: You prefer plural table names?
<spiv_pants> SteveA: Well.  The script to sync up ids in the shipit db to the launchpad db is close to working as well as it can.  That leaves the tool to make the report scripts continue to work as the only other major task.
<kiko> Kinnison, yes, certainly
<spiv_pants> Right at this second I'm frustrated by my home DSL suddenly being down (I'm at jdub's atm).
<kiko> and joe celko knows better
<Kinnison> kiko: I can see arguments either way on the plural vs. singular argument
* Kinnison has always used singular and personally believes it to be more correct
<SteveA> spiv_pants: what about the shipit code?  what about having a "new shipit alpha test" server running on mawson?
<SteveA> singular singular singular
<spiv_pants> The shipit code is looking good.
<spiv_pants> My testing has run out of problems.
<Kinnison> SteveA: glad we agree on this :-)
<Kinnison> spiv_pants: you're not testing hard enough then :-)
<SteveA> spiv_pants: I want to see a demonstration of it running on mawson.  That way, mako and jane and lu can use it
<cprov> Kinnison: any other remarks on "Log System" ? 
<spiv_pants> SteveA: Agreed.
<SteveA> spiv_pants: now?
<kiko> Kinnison, cprov: did you make any headway into getting the publishing tables merged?
<SteveA> kiko, Kinnison: it really depends if you see a table as a collection of things or as representing a class of things.  Collections can be either singular or plural; plural if they are "countable" things, singular if they are things that you'd commonly refer to by quantity.  Classes of things should always be singular.
<Kinnison> kiko: merged?
<Kinnison> SteveA: I always see a table as a class. But then I'm off the OO school of database design
<kiko> (which is crackheaded)
* kiko runs
* Kinnison wonders if many people use the OO capabilities of pgsql :-)
<kiko> Kinnison, well, yes. we want to fix the status section of sourcepackage.
<lifeless> nope, few do.
<SteveA> Because we are writing an OO application with a relational storage, then our tables "serve" the application, and should be named with the singular. 
<Kinnison> kiko: Eh?
<SteveA> there is much more code in the application than in the database or in database queries.
<Kinnison> lifeless: Which I think is a pity :-)
<cprov> kiko: merged ? do you mean the [DBA]  request ? there's nothing to merge yet 
* SteveA moves on to solve the "vi versus emacs" problem once and for all...
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'd rather you didn't. I use both
<Kinnison> lu.
<kiko> Kinnison, well. 
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: merge in brown-paper bag baz archive format support (patch-70)
<kiko> Kinnison, never mind. I was hoping we had a schema laid down for publishing that could be merged at this point..
<Kinnison> kiko: the publishing schema is already fairly much done
<Kinnison> kiko: Or do you mean inheritance policy?
<SteveA> Kinnison: it is simple really.  Everyone should be using emacs.  Except when using vi.  Unless they're using both at once.
<Kinnison> SteveA: oooh *illuminated*
<kiko> I am not really sharp on the details of what is necessary schema-wise (your master plan is obscure to me) but I *would* like us to be able to say that source package A has release X pending
<Kinnison> You don't know what you mean by "pending" though
<Kinnison> I can tell, because noone knows yet
<Kinnison> This is one of the things we need to discuss very early in Mataro
<kiko> we're on the same page :)
<Kinnison> All I do know is that inheritance policy is very very different from publishing
<Kinnison> pending is not and will never be in the publishing tables
<kiko> can you afford giving me the "dummy" explanation?
<kiko> these terms are just collections of letters to me with no semantic
<Kinnison> visit https://wiki.canonical.com/Lucille_2fBraindump
<kiko> that's not the dummy explanation hopefully
<Kinnison> search for "Thoughts on the derivative distro process"
<kiko> I've visited it a number of times
<Kinnison> then read "Derivative distro crack"
<Kinnison> and "Use cases for Derivative distributions"
<Kinnison> That is all I know about it because that's the results of talking with sabdfl about it :-)
<kiko> I don't *entirely* grasp why this is a problem for "pending". is it the point that you can not tell if a certain distro will *inherit* a certain package from another?
<kiko> okay, here's a concrete question that is "dummies"
<kiko> does the upload system handle uploads of packages to specific distros?
<Kinnison> An upload is zero or one sources plus zero or more binary package builds uploaded to a distrorelease (and plausibly a distroarchrelease within that distrorelease)
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> so if you upload a package to a certain distro, is that package not in some visible status "pre-pending, pre-approval, etc"?
<stub> Kinnison: OO databases will always be fringe tech until a standard query language is standardized and widely adopted. The closest I'm aware to this goal is Enterprise Java Beans.
<Kinnison> when a package is uploaded it does into the queue as "unchecked"
<Kinnison> when the package passes preliminary checks it moves into either "accepted" or "new" (or various other states which are unimportant right now)
<Kinnison> an upload in "accepted" gets published and passes into "done"
<kiko> Kinnison, would it be reasonable to display "unchecked" on a package page?
<Kinnison> That transition happens within a single run of the queue
<Kinnison> If you really want to work through the queue for a distrorelease then sure.
<Kinnison> IMO it's pretty pointless though
<kiko> is it pointless giving feedback that a package is still  unchecked in the queue?
<cprov> Kinnison: let's have a real case, I'm an pkg uploader, how can I keep track of my just-uploaded package ? tell me the steps til it becomes a current Ubuntu-Hoary-i386 package
<Kinnison> kiko: You can display packages in the publishing tables in "Pending" state
<kiko> AN ANSWER!
* kiko . o O ( it's going to rain )
<Kinnison> kiko: That means that the package has been accepted into the distrorelease (I.E. is for publishing) but has yet to be published into the distro
<Kinnison> But currently there's no way to know if a package is pending acceptance into a distrorelease
<Kinnison> E.g. from inheritance or a fresh upload
<Kinnison> Okay, so my multiple joins fail
* Kinnison wonders if they have to come last
<Kinnison> nup :-(
<Kinnison>     sources = MultipleJoin('DistroReleaseQueueSource')
<Kinnison>     builds = MultipleJoin('DistroReleaseQueueBuild')
<Kinnison> what is wrong with those?
<Kinnison> They cause:
<Kinnison> AttributeError: 'LaunchpadStyle' object has no attribute 'tableReference'
<Kinnison> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/queue.py is the entire file
<Kinnison> very very very simple stuff
<kiko> Kinnison, could we handle the upload 50% at this point?
<Kinnison> kiko: ?
<kiko> <Kinnison> But currently there's no way to know if a package is pending acceptance into a distrorelease
<kiko> <Kinnison> E.g. from inheritance or a fresh upload
<kiko> could we handle at least the upload case?
<Kinnison> kiko: assume I am a small child and need things explaining to me. What do you mean by "handle the upload 50% at this point" ?
* Kinnison adds joinColumn values to his MultipleJoin()s and they work now
<Kinnison> sorry for the noise
<kiko> well
<kiko> did I misread the comments you made above?
<kiko> Kinnison, it would clarify a lot if you exercised answering cprov's question..
<Kinnison> The database can represent uploads, yes
* Kinnison attempts to describe the workflow for an upload then
<Kinnison> give me a moment to commit this pqm merge
<cprov> Kinnison: btw, haven't you defined the joinColumn=' ' on MultipleJoin ?
<Kinnison> cprov: see my utterance from 5 minutes ago ;-)
<Kinnison> Right, okay, please bear with me as I go through this process..
<Kinnison> 1. Ubuntu developer builds the source package
<Kinnison> 2. Ubuntu developer uploads it to the lucille upload server
<Kinnison> 3. this triggers the UploadHandler to take the new upload; validate it and import it into the database and librarian.
<Kinnison> 4. This creates a queue/unchecked entry for the upload
<Kinnison> That is the upload process
<Kinnison> Then we have the queue process
<Kinnison> 1. queue/unchecked is checked and validated.
<Kinnison> 2. The accepted item is moved to queue/accepted
<Kinnison> 3. queue/accepted items have their publishing records made and marked 'pending'
<Kinnison> 4. more housekeeping occurs which is unimportant right now
<Kinnison> That is the queue process
<Kinnison> Now we have the publishing process
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: merge in brown-paper bag baz archive format support test suite fixes (patch-71)
<Kinnison> 1. The pending publication records are scanned
<Kinnison> 2. The pending files are copied into the archive from the library
<Kinnison> 3. the pending records are marked as published
<Kinnison> 4. The published records are scanned
<Kinnison> 5. Any no-longer-needed records are marked superceded
<Kinnison> 6. The superceded records are scanned
<Kinnison> 7. Any utterly unreferenced records are moved to PendingRemoval and are given a time-to-live
<Kinnison> 8. Any PendingRemoval entries which are now dead are removed
<Kinnison> 9. The on-disk archive files are updated
<Kinnison> That is the publication process
<Kinnison> So the three processes together form the end-to-end chain of events
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Queue tables for Lucille (patch-919)
<Kinnison> The first is triggered by the upload
<Kinnison> the second is a regular event (perhaps every 5 minutes)
<Kinnison> the third is a less often regular event (30 minutes for ubuntu, perhaps every hour, or every day or whatever for other distros)
<Kinnison> Does that make sense to people?
<kiko> I'm still reading
<kiko> so U4 is a step we could provide feedback on (package has been uploaded but not checked)
<SteveA> daf: I've read through your recent rosetta emails.  great stuff.  can you put together the list of the things you need to do next, to improve the translation process?
<Kinnison> U4 is kinda a limbo state
<Kinnison> Particularly the package may get rejected at that stage
<kiko> then Q2 perhaps. and Q3 certainly
<kiko> well, U4 is nice for keeping track of the upload rate
<Kinnison> After Q3 you can report
<Kinnison> U4 will include making a LogEntry to say about the upload
<kiko> that could go into a notices thing?
<Kinnison> Plausibly
<Kinnison> cprov and I will be discussing the LogEntry stuff today
<kiko> Px is very very hazy to me
<kiko> Kinnison, is Q3 the same as saying the source package is Accepted in the source package page?
<kiko> or are we confusing concepts
<Kinnison> Imagine that most of the queue states are entirely housekeeping and you don't tend to see them
<Kinnison> particularly things may pass through many states in a single transaction
<Kinnison> What matters in Q3 is that the publishing record is created and marked as pending
<kiko> ah. accepted in the queue. not a packaged accepted in the distro. right?
<Kinnison> Indeed
<kiko> s/ged/ge
<kiko> THANKS!
<Kinnison> The queue really is just for lucille to track uploads
<kiko> where in Px does the inheritance issue show itself
<Kinnison> Nowhere
<Kinnison> inheritance is separate
<Kinnison> (or rather not yet discussed in enough depth to be integrated)
<lifeless> ok, 1.0.1 baz release should fix the problems reported yesterdayu.
* Kinnison stuffs that explanation on the wiki for posterity
<Kinnison> lifeless: debs ready?
<SteveA> meeting in 3 mins
<lifeless> Kinnison: ya-huh
<Kinnison> SteveA: workrave wants me to rest-break, I may be a minute or two late :-)
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> I should probably do the same
<kiko> has anyone seen these?
<kiko> <debonzi> DatabaseException: ERROR: current transaction is aborted, commands ignored until end of transaction block SELECT COUNT(*) FROM EmailAddress WHERE email = 'foo.bar@canonical.com'
<SteveA> that doesn't look good
<SteveA> meeting time
* spiv_pants gets back from dinner just in time
<SteveA> all present, say "aye!" or "@1e!" if you're 1337
<debonzi> aye
<spiv_pants> aye!
<kiko> @le
<carlos> aye!
<stub> urp
<SteveA> lifeless: can you look in on the meeting occassionally?
<lifeless> sure
* Kinnison raises his hand
<SteveA> elmo: can you also look in on the meeting occassionally?
<SteveA> BradB: ?
<SteveA> daf: ?
<SteveA> cprov: ?
<SteveA> salgado sends apologies.  he has an important final exam right now.
* lifeless high fives Kinnison 
<SteveA> BradB will be around in 25 mins or so
<elmo> SteveA: err, as much as I can - I'm in the DC and my connectivity isn't assured.. 
<SteveA> elmo: I'd think that being in the DC you'd have more connectivity than you can handle!
<lifeless> no connectivity in the DC ?!?!?
<kiko> SteveA, as in *final*, last exam of his undergrad career
<stub> debonzi: Sounds like my fault. Got a traceback to email me?
<debonzi> stub, sure
<SteveA> Ok, let's start with Baz.
<debonzi> stub, Ill sent you an email
<SteveA> Is anyone not yet using Baz?
<elmo> SteveA: I can only use my laptop in certain places and sometimes I have to get out of the way of the contractors in here trying to do their work
* SteveA wonders why he captialized Baz
<kiko> stub, a lot is your fault, based on my experience from yesterday :)
<SteveA> ok, cool.  everyone is using baz.
<cprov> SteveA: here
<SteveA> hi celse
<SteveA> hi celso
<kiko> I'm using bazoo
<lifeless> heh, with rocketfuel changed, you are *all* using baz :)
<kiko> no choice but ;)
<kiko> alias tla=baz
<SteveA> next, roundup and the issue tracking application.
<kiko> roundup?
* kiko missed a page
<stub> lifeless: Do we have a script to run to convert our local archives to the new format?
<lifeless> stub: nope, but I'll do one up.
<SteveA> stu will be leading the making of an issue tracking / trouble-ticket tracking application.  this starts with deploying roundup for this purpose, and integrating roundup's concept of logged in users with launchpad
<SteveA> elmo is sorting out somewhere to host this roundup instance.
<stub> The roundup end of things will be doing the minimum required to handle commercial and non-commercial support requests.
<SteveA> I'd like to be able to give jane a decent estimate of when roundup will be running.  Any ideas stub and elmo?
<stub> Friday
* stub crosses his fingers
<SteveA> what can we expect to see on friday?
<SteveA> or would it be by the end of friday?
<kiko> you guys have crazy schedules
<stub> Roundup running, accepting issues, login using the auth server.
<SteveA> kiko: stub has been working on this before today
<stub> And a flag for commercial support
* kiko shrugs
<SteveA> stub: we'll want it to look like it is part of the ubuntu site too
<SteveA> or at least, have the right logo and colours
<sabdfl> hiya
<SteveA> hi mark
<SteveA> ok, next, shipit
<stub> SteveA: This time friday
<spiv_pants> I'm working on setting it up on mawson at the moment.
<SteveA> spiv_pants: you're installing the "new shipit that authenticates using a launchpad authserver" on mawson
<SteveA> stub: thanks.  please keep me up to date with how it's going.
<SteveA> spiv_pants: what exactly are you setting up?
<spiv_pants> That should be done tonight, connectivity allowing.  (my home dsl is down, but I'm at jdub's atm, but it's starting to get late)
<SteveA> do you need to get mysql onto mawson?
<SteveA> so you need any help from elmo to get this running on there?
<spiv_pants> An authserver for the shipit web app to talk to, and then install the shipit cgis somewhere and get the admins to get apache somewhere pointing at that.
<spiv_pants> It uses postgres.
<sabdfl> why are we moving shipit?
<SteveA> we're not
<spiv_pants> sabdfl: This is a test instance, for the new launchpad-enabled code.
<SteveA> this is a place to test that the new shipit works as intended
<sabdfl> ok
<stub> What postgresql server is shippit talking to, and is it being backed up?
<SteveA> stub: you mean, the real one?
<stub> yes
<SteveA> spiv_pants: do you know?
<spiv_pants> I don't know much about the production shipit -- I know mako has some dumps in his home dir on chinstrap.
<spiv_pants> So I suspect the answer is "not as well as it could be".
<spiv_pants> mako's the guy to ask, I think.
<SteveA> spiv_pants: can you find out from mako, and take charge of arranging what is necessary
<stub> Yup
<spiv_pants> Ok.
<SteveA> thanks.  please keep me informed about how this is going, and how getting the demo ship-it running is going
<SteveA> next: auth server
<SteveA> stub: did we have a problem last week with the auth server going insane when it was disconnected from the database?
<stub> It stopped authing and elmo bounced it. I don't know if it crashed, hung, or what but elmo might.
<SteveA> spiv_pants: can you get whatever logs you need from elmo, or get them yourself if you have login rights, and try to reproduce the problem?
<stub> There is a bug in Malone, which I think spiv has grabbed already
<spiv_pants> stub: Yeah, I have.
<SteveA> ok, great
<SteveA> spiv_pants: have you made any progress on it so far?
<spiv_pants> Well, I have it using some newer code backed ported from SVN Twisted that in theory fixes the problem deployed, and frustratingly it made no difference :/
<SteveA> can we live with "we need to restart the auth server when restarting the golden database" for now?
<spiv_pants> I think the next simplest thing to try is probably to make a simple wrapper for psycopg that does the reconnection transparently -- I think stub had a use for that as well?
<SteveA> because I'd like spiv_pants to concentrate on shipit until that is done.
<stub> SteveA: Sure. Just means someone who can bounce the authserver needs to be around during maintenance - PostgreSQL and emperor have been reliable.
<spiv_pants> (If we did make that wrapper, it would probably solve the similar problem in launchpad itself as well)
<SteveA> okay, let's look at that wrapper when we're together in mataro.
<SteveA> spiv_pants: can you annotate the bug in malone accordingly?
<spiv_pants> Sounds good.  I will.
<SteveA> great.
<SteveA> soyuz and lucille next
<SteveA> Kinnison: what's been happening with your work?
<Kinnison> Right
<Kinnison> Personally I've been working on Gina and then on the lucille queue stuff
<Kinnison> Once the dogfood updates happen today; mawson will be in a position to cron-run the script I have to get gina importing hoary into dogfood everyd ay
<kiko> also explaining to us numbskulls how it works
<stub> Kinnison: Dogfood update has happened
<Kinnison> kiko: Aww, I do that for fun :-)
<Kinnison> stub: In that case, later today I'll get gina cronned and running
<cprov> Kinnison: aha
<spiv_pants> SteveA, stub: I can't update the bug, the page on dogfood is broken :/
<Kinnison> The lucille queue stuff is coming along slowly but surely. I've been refining my ideas of the queue processing and also helping cprov through getting to grips with the rest of lucille
<spiv_pants> Oh, no, just the link.
<Kinnison> I've committed to rocketfuel the sqlobject classes and interfaces for the queue so people can start to interrogate it
<Kinnison> (although nothing puts stuff in the queue yet)
<Kinnison> I did a quick explanation of the end-to-end for uploading through to publication for kiko earlier. It's in the irclog for this channel and also on the Lucille page of the wiki
<Kinnison> cprov: would you like to tell what you've done on lucille (you can cover your non-lucille stuff when stevea asks)
<cprov> Kinnison: sure
<BradB> morning
<cprov> I've been working on Librarian Wrapper, it is able to locally cache the files when we run librarian in anoter location
<SteveA> hi brad.  you haven't missed anything you absolutely need to know about
<BradB> ok
<cprov> it works, but still missing some FS lock to avoid multiple instances
<SteveA> cprov: what is the librarian wrapper to be used for?
<cprov> SteveA: it caches the files locally on LP machine, so we are able to have links to them 
<SteveA> does the librarian server files via apache, or on its own?
<stub> cprov: What is the use case for that?
<cprov> Librarian server by its own on a twisted.web server, the wrapper able us to serve by apache
<cprov> stub: the Librarian will run hiden inside your network, and we will keep the package archive under apache and organized as a true archive
<SteveA> I think we need some docs that explain how a full Launchpad must be deployed.
<kiko> indeed
<SteveA> This is becoming rather complex, and I don't feel comfortable that I understand it all.
<spiv_pants> SteveA: I need to leave jdub's shortly so I can get the last train back home.  Is there anything else you need from me for this meeting?
<stub> Mmm... I originally thought the librarian was to serve the files directly to everyone that needed them, to keep it light and high performance.
<Kinnison> SteveA: the librarian wrapper's purpose is to allow lucille to cache archive-related files on the publication machines. This will give us all sorts of space-saving and mirror-saving benefits wrt. hardlinking and so on.
<cprov> stub: the Librarian URL for a file would be mawson:8080/1/1/alien.deb, we turn it in mawson/dists/ubuntu/a/alien.deb, or something like it 
<SteveA> spiv_pants: that's fine.  please read the summary of the meeting that I'll post later, and ask questions if you need to.
<stub> cprov: The librarian URL can be whatever we want it to be - we wrote it and we can change it.
<spiv_pants> SteveA: Thanks.  I will.
<kiko> Kinnison, can you elaborate on that?
<kiko> I, like stub, thought we would serve files directly from the librarian
<cprov> stub: I'm not sure if we can really change Librarian to reproduce archive structure as we want, so the wrapper can 
* Kinnison thinks we leave the librarian exactly as-is
<Kinnison> the librarian will serve to the outside world *some* of the files
<SteveA> I don't want this meeting to drag on, so let's talk about the librarian particularly at a meeting tomorrow.
<Kinnison> SteveA: okay
<Kinnison> SteveA: 12:00 UTC?
<cprov> SteveA: ok
<Kinnison> SteveA: If we can make it 13:00 UTC I'd be happier
<SteveA> stub: your call on a later time
<kiko> (why did you suggest 12UTC first then? <wink>)
<Kinnison> kiko: because I didn't think quickly enough
<kiko> you need dual pipelining
<stub> I'd be happier with 12:00 - I'm at UTC+11 remember
<Kinnison> How about 11:00 UTC then?
<SteveA> kiko and cprov?
<Kinnison> 12:00 is irritating on a thursday due to having to go buy lunch
<stub> Good for me - I think that is Team Brazil's call
<kiko> I'm fine with it
<kiko> 9am here
<stub> (I can do later, I just get fuzzier)
<cprov> fine, too
<stub> Woohoo... early meeting. 10pm!
<SteveA> okay, 11:00 UTC tomorrow, librarian meeting
<Kinnison> Cool
<SteveA> I mentioned earlier that I'm finding it hard to understand how a full launchpad is deployed
<SteveA> We need a document with diagrams that explains this
<SteveA> Who is well-placed to produce this?
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'd recommend we sit together in Mataro and draw it on paper to begin with
<kiko> yeah
<SteveA> that's a good point, Kinnison.
<cprov> yep
* spiv_pants agrees
<SteveA> spiv_pants: catch that train!
<spiv_pants> :)
<spiv_pants> See you tomorrow!
<SteveA> okay, that can go on the mataro agenda, as one of the first things we need to do.
<SteveA> other soyuz business?
<SteveA> celso: you had some other things to talk about
<cprov> yes
<kiko> salgado's hacking karma right now
<cprov> I'm working also in Lucille Log System
<kiko> we are being bothered by the changes in the pgsql server side of things
<kiko> (because we are diskless and run the server on a woody box)
<kiko> salgado will bring that up with stub today
<kiko> via email
<kiko> debonzi's just landed in switzerland
<kiko> will be doing polishing on soyuz itself
<SteveA> okay.  the only other problem I've heard about with the new stuff is with locales and the full-text search stuff
<Kinnison> Yeah, I can't get 'make check' to pass on my desktop
<Kinnison> this is *REALLY ANNOYING*
<cprov> Every Help on it, please read: https://wiki.canonical.com/Lucille_2fLoggingNotes
<Kinnison> because I can't test things before commits
<SteveA> stub: you proposed to make postgresql ignore the local and just be in the C locale, right?
<stub> btw. Nobody except steve has mentioned any problems, and steve was just relaying a second hand report
<carlos> Kinnison: ./test_on_merge.py canonical
<Kinnison> I hit it yesterday and was waiting for the meeting to bring it up
<SteveA> I'm set to the US and posix locale
<carlos> Kinnison: make check seems to have some problems
<sabdfl> ok
<SteveA> it is possible that the guys in brazil would hit the same problem if they are set to a BR locale
<sabdfl> i'm also a bit confused about "running the librarian in another location"
<stub> SteveA: Is your *database* set to that?
<stub> psql -d template1 -c 'show lc_ctype'
<Kinnison> dsilvers@petitemort:~$ psql -d template1 -c 'show lc_ctype'
<SteveA> stub: C
<Kinnison>  en_GB.UTF8
<kiko> stub, that's because we JUST WOKE UP :)
<Kinnison> Which will become more and more common as we move to utf8-by-default on hoary
<Kinnison> sabdfl: We'll discuss tomorrow
<Kinnison> sabdfl: relax for now :-)
<stub> Firstly, the postgresql docs explicitly state 'don't use a locale unless you have to'.
<SteveA> sabdfl: there is a meeting tomorrow at 11:00 UTC specifically on the librarian
<stub> Secondly, it is considered wrong that PostgreSQL defaults the locale to whatever LC_??? is set to when you run initdb, instead of locale C. People have problems, and often have to rebuild their DB with the correct locale. This is a common issue on the postgresql mailing lists, but I havn't followed the details too closely.
<stub> Setting the locale to not-C has no effect for english locales afaik except slowing your system down (as it calls the locale aware sort functions etc. instead of the fast ones)
<SteveA> we need it to be so that each launchpad developer can run their database so that it is like the dogfood database.
<kiko> I can't run the database right now
<SteveA> this should not require changing a system-wide setting
<kiko> it requires python 2.2 and, well, we're tied to 2.1 because of the postgresql backport we use.
<SteveA> kiko: why are you stuck on woody for your server?
<kiko> it's mainly an issue on swapping True for 1
<stub> SteveA: locale under postgresql is set when you do initdb and affects all databases in that installation. To change it requires blowing it away and recreating. This is because locale change change sort order and affects indexes.
<kiko> SteveA, because the server is used by the whole company, and upgrading it is not a trivial undertaking.
<SteveA> kiko: try: True except: NameError; False, True = 0, 1
<kiko> SteveA, is it okay for me to start doing this sort of change in out python-sql functions?
<SteveA> kiko: co-ordinate with stub on that
<kiko> I know exactly how to fix it, but I want to get buy-in on the idea
<SteveA> it is fine by me, but I think you need to plan to upgrade that server
<stub> kiko: What is the result of psql -d template1 -c 'show lc_ctype'
<SteveA> at some point in the future
<kiko> stub, C, that's not an issue for me.
<kiko> SteveA, easier said than done; are we going to move towards 2.2-functionality in pypgsql or are we staying fairly restrained?
<SteveA> stub: Can we assume that people can blow their postgres databases away, or dump and restore them if there are precious databases?  Can you give Kinnison instructions on how to re-initialize his databases?
* Kinnison 's desktop only has work-related dbs in it, so I am happy to bare-metal rebuild the pg install if need-be
<Kinnison> I just want to be able to make check
<SteveA> Kinnison, stub: sort it out, mail the list with what you had to do so others can do so if needed in the future.
<Kinnison> SteveA: *nod*
<SteveA> kiko, stub: work out whether we can live with an old subset of python on the server, mail the list, comment the files, or come back to me if you can't come to an agreement. 
<SteveA> Next, Malone.
<kiko> thanks.
<SteveA> BradB: can you kick off with recent happenings in malone?
* BradB thinks
<BradB> Well, recently I've been trying to work on making life as easy as possible for users.
<BradB> I've added the "one-click" actions; accepting, rejecting and fixing bugs can all be done really quickly in the UI now.
<BradB> And things to make finding what you're looking for as simple as possible.
<BradB> And, when a new dogfood is deployed, the message saying "Successfully added bug # N", which a few people have mentioned really needing.
<BradB> We've got a few important issues to solve between now and the time that Ubuntu developers can use this.
<SteveA> what are those issues?
<BradB> And they involve me being able to sit down with sabdfl for a good 30 mins on IRC.
<BradB> Or in Spain.
* daf arrives
<BradB> SteveA: There's a few things:
<BradB> 1. The bug listing is too wide (bug filed). We need to get creative to find a way to present the information as effectively, but in a smaller space.
<SteveA> daf: why are you so late for the meeting?
<BradB> 2. The bug listing is too slow. It's starting to really slug as more and more bugs get added, and will probably keep doing that until:
<Kinnison> lu.
<BradB> 3. We need a better DB design for the *BugAssignment tables.
<Kinnison> BradB: won't indexes help enough?
<daf> SteveA: timezome confusion again :(
<BradB> Kinnison: Nope, that's not the issue here.
<Kinnison> BradB: oh?
<BradB> Kinnison: I haven't gone back yet and really nailed down what's causing it, but there's just plain and simple way too many queries hitting the DB on the bug listing screen.
<SteveA> daf: buy a cheap digital travel clock, and keep it on UTC.
<Kinnison> BradB: views?
<daf> SteveA: yeah, I'm clearly no good at the math
<BradB> Kinnison: already been discussed, nope, that won't help either here.
<Kinnison> BradB: suck :-(
<BradB> Kinnison: It comes down to designing better tables, which we've been discussing in IRC and on list.
* Kinnison nods
<BradB> And the /last/ two big things that I see:
<kiko> BradB, I can sit with you through some optimizations at mataro, doing this sort of thing on IRC is very hard for me
<SteveA> okay, perhaps another issue for early in mataro.
<BradB> kiko: Sure...I expect Spain will be a really productive time for Malone. :)
<kiko> I have two weeks of usefulness :)
<BradB> 4. integrating with BugActivity (keeping a history on what changed on a bug)
<BradB> 5. super select widgets
<BradB> 6. messages on assignments
<BradB> (okay, that was three things)
<SteveA> lifeless: how is the progress on getting Zope 3 into arch going?
<SteveA> (This is related to us upgrading zope 3 for launchpad, and getting Sources)
<BradB> I've been really needing some input from sabdfl, because we don't have time for me to go off implementing something where sabdfl "I didn't want it done /that/ way." :)
<BradB> s/sabdfl/sabdfl says/
<SteveA> BradB: do you still have productive things to do before going to spain?  Or, are you totally blocked on talking with mark?
<BradB> SteveA: I've been fixing other bugs as reported in the collector, which are smaller, yet fairly important details too.
<BradB> e.g. adding CVE refs is broken
<BradB> fixing that, fixing things here and there.
<lifeless> SteveA: not at all, until I get the new pysvn packages elmo was arranging for
<elmo> I asked doko to do that, and he's agreed, I didn't realise  it was blocking stuff tho
<SteveA> we need this stuff before mataro
<SteveA> BradB: is there one significant thing you can have a phone call with mark about, and be able to make good progress on over the next few days?
<BradB> SteveA: yeah, definitely
<SteveA> what is that?
<BradB> 4 and 6 from above (they're somewhat related)
<SteveA> okay.  lets get you and sabdfl talking on the phone today.
<BradB> ok
<SteveA> lifeless, elmo: can you keep me in the loop on getting the pysvn stuff ready and getting zope3 syncing?
<SteveA> Rosetta
<elmo> SteveA: you realise there's 2 working days left till mataro, right?
<SteveA> daf, carlos: where is rosetta at?  
<daf> well, it works
<carlos> :-)
<daf> you add a project and translate it
<daf> all through the web
<SteveA> elmo: I've been asking for a new Zope 3 for over a week.
<lifeless> SteveA: zope3 before mataro is not realistic, not for a full import. sorry, but its not.
<lifeless> IF it works first time, sure.
<SteveA> lifeless: then, can we find some other way to get a recent Zope 3 into rocketfuel for use with launchpad?
<lifeless> sure, I'm happy to do that today.
<lifeless> they are very different problems.
<daf> there's lots of room for polish, but all the essential operations are there
<lifeless> SteveA: paste me the svn url to checkout please.
<SteveA> ok, thanks.  I'll send you a FQ SVN revision id to use when I've run some tests on it.
<SteveA> daf: you have recently been going through a particular scenario of use with rosetta
<daf> SteveA: right
<SteveA> and checking that it does what it should do, and seeing what areas need work and polish
<daf> namely demonstrating Rosetta to a live audience
<SteveA> can you briefly outline that scenario, and say what works
<SteveA> (I expect we'll wrap up this meeting in under 15 minutes)
<daf> ok
<daf> the scenario is that you add a new project to Launchpad
<daf> create the project, product, template
<daf> import the template
<daf> do some translation
<daf> and export a PO file
<daf> this demonstrates that you can translate a free software program 100% through the web
<SteveA> ok.  so that means rosetta works.  well done rosetta team.
<carlos> thanks
<kiko> cool
<SteveA> carlos: you are working on a script to do the time-consuming imports one-after-another
<SteveA> how is that going?
<carlos> just wake up on time for the meeting, nothing still done
<carlos> will do it today
<SteveA> okay, good
<SteveA> to wrap up, I have a few launchpad things to talk about
<SteveA> permissions: anyone used them yet?
<carlos> nothing outside launchpad.AnyPerson
<SteveA> when you go to a link that requires authentication, then currently you are invited to authenticate using HTTP basic auth
<SteveA> I want to make launchpad prompt you with a form for cookie auth in this case
<SteveA> however, this conflicts with keeping basic auth alive for page tests.  So, what I'm going to do is make basic auth run only when you access launchpad on port 8086 (the "debug layer" port)
<SteveA> accessing launchpad on 8085 (the public production port) will use only cookie auth
<SteveA> "place" object that knows about URL context and absolute urls and breadcrumbs.  I didn't get around to fixing this last week.  It is next on my list, as this is very important for the usability of launchpad.
<stub> SteveA: I realized that at some point we will need a View permission (for private bugs)
<SteveA> stub: okay, can we chat about that tomorrow or in mataro?
<kiko> SteveA, sounds like a plan
<stub> SteveA: Note that dogfood is running the debug layer so we can get tracebacks
<SteveA> hmm... maybe we need a port that offers tracebacks but also does basic auth. 
<SteveA> perhaps I'll have an explicit "basic auth" layer
<SteveA> that gets turned on separately
<SteveA> I'll think about this a bit
<Kinnison> SteveA: can you put something like ++basic++/ at the start of a url to allow basic auth or something?
<SteveA> I'd rather use a separate port
<SteveA> or separate configuration in launchpad.conf
<daf> SteveA: I think launchpad.conf might be a good way to do it
<SteveA> which brings me on to launchpad.conf
<Kinnison> How about "accept basic auth if provided, otherwise do cookie auth" ?
<kiko> launchpad.conf!
<daf> or some way of passing in a parameter which controls which authentication method to use
<kiko> readable in a vanilla python2.1 installation!
<SteveA> Kinnison: perhaps I can do that with a tweak of what is currently there.
<BradB> kiko: is that a good thing? :P
<SteveA> so, we'll work on making more use of launchpad.conf at mataro
<kiko> YES
<SteveA> status messages: brad did some work on these, and has started using something very simple
<SteveA> BradB: please send a message to the list saying what you are doing, and how it works
<BradB> SteveA: ok
<stub> SteveA: basic auth and fallback to cookie would be good for XML-RPC support
<SteveA> by "status messages" I mean "Bug 666 has been added. thanks." messages
<BradB> SteveA: It was simplish to use, but turned out to be fairly annoying to find out how to do it. :)
<SteveA> stub:  I don't want the server to do XMLRPC on the same port as it does normal browser stuff.
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.5: cherry pick arch support fix from devel (patch-6)
<SteveA> page titles: daf implemented a "page title checker", as most or all of our pages should have a meaningful title.
<SteveA> I've proposed some ZCML that may make writing page titles easier.  I'd welcome some feedback on the proposal.
<SteveA> browser:form directive.  We'll work on this at mataro.
<BradB> w00t!
<stub> Mataro Z3 Sprint
<BradB> is there one!?
<SteveA> no
<stub> Yer - we are it ;)
<BradB> heh
<SteveA> I don't think forms will take three days.  so it will be a very short sprint.
<SteveA> one more thing: almost everyone turned up to the meeting on time.
<SteveA> thank you for that.
<kiko> thanks SteveA 
<SteveA> one of the things that keeps a distributed company such as ours working effectively is when people keep each other informed about what is going on, and keep to the things they have said they'd do
<kiko> SteveA, I do with we used the mailing list and the Wiki more, though. IRC is very stressful for me
<SteveA> such as doing things that they agreed to do in meetings, or turning up to talk with people at agreed times.
<BradB> kiko: /stressful/? Interesting word to describe IRC. :)
<SteveA> kiko: feel free to suggest more of that, when you think it is appropriate.
<SteveA> have you seen the film "Bill and Ted's excellent adventure" ?
<kiko> I think we fast-spec a lot on IRC, but it's never consolidated into a document
<kiko> I miss that a lot
<SteveA> kiko: good point
<kiko> knowledge isn't being kept structured
<carlos> SteveA: dude, you should distribute it with hoary CDs :-D
<kiko> and that makes it *hard* to keep up
<kiko> I'm living this out with Kinnison's publishing workflow
<Kinnison> kiko: I copied the workflow onto the wiki
<SteveA> in the film, bill and ted are accidental founders of an advanced civilisation built on the principle "be excellent to each other"
<kiko> there is a text, but try making sense of it in 1 hour -- non-trivial
<Kinnison> kiko: quite deliberately ;-)
<SteveA> I think we need to adopt that meme.
<kiko> it's not a take on Kinnison, just that we need an architect that keeps track of docs and helps us edit them
<kiko> we lack a person with those skills and time today
<kiko> and I miss it.
<SteveA> Thanks for the meeting everyone!  I'll write up a summary a little later.
<Kinnison> kiko: having someone who dedicates time to documenting things would be excellent
<SteveA> kiko: I'll note what you've just said in the meeting summary.
<kiko> thanks
<daf> would following up everything significant that happens on IRC with mails to the list help us be excellent?
<BradB> thanks all
<SteveA> be excellent to each other.
<daf> (FSVO "significant", of course)
<stub> Does anyone else feel that we would be better off keeping docs in arch rather than the wiki?
<Kinnison> The wiki is a convenient place to build information up
<Kinnison> Canonicalising it (sic) into documents in arch might be useful though
<daf> stub: yes
<daf> stub: for some docs at least
<kiko> stub, not really
<stub> So is a directory full of files is too, provided you have a script that builds an index and renders to hypertext
<kiko> the wiki makes it a lot more accessible, and it controls history
<kiko> I can't see why local files would be better than a wiki
<kiko> no, I think the problem is a people issue, not a tool issue.
<daf> I'm in favour of it for very detailed documents which should be in lockstep with the code
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: merge in 1.0.1 (patch-2)
<Kinnison> daf: Indeed
<kiko> I don't think it's a detail issue either
<Kinnison> A lot of the info I produce is mostly braindump so that I don't forget
<kiko> or else it becomes a chore
<Kinnison> That goes well on the wiki and would suck (IMO) in arch
<Kinnison> Once *reality* is documented, that should go into arch
<kiko> I really do think it's a launchpad documentation wiki we're missing, and an editor for it
<kiko> Kinnison, reality changes; the wiki is good at that
<kiko> the essence of software is constant change
<Kinnison> kiko: but reality changes in arch, if the docs change in lockstep that's good
<daf> kiko: a separate wiki?
<stub> I feel the wiki UI is much clunkier than 'your favourite editor', and in the repository you work with every day more accessible. It also gives us more control to build tools and workflow to manage it (eg. assign each document and owner, and warn if a doc hasn't been updated in 4 weeks asking the owner to review it for currentness)
* kiko shrugs
<kiko> stub, we could just activate wiki UIs
<elmo> oh, btw, could we add that 'enable an external editor' thing to our wiki?  that'd rock
<kiko> hyperlinking helps a *LOT*
<kiko> and the wiki makes producing a hyperlinked doc much easier
<kiko> elmo: seconded, it would probably help stub's concern
<Kinnison> elmo: install the mozex extension
<kiko> I agree the wiki editor is clunky and I use it less because of it
<kiko> but
<Kinnison> mozex.mozdev.org
<Kinnison> it rocks
<kiko> I feel launchpad in general has a tendency to undercommunicate its design and policies
<Kinnison> (caution: may need other extensions to access old-style prefs windows)
<stub> kiko: I wouldn't want to migrate to a fs based system unless it took the strengths of what we have (hyperlinking etc) and improved on it. Indeed - it would probably resemble a local wiki.
<kiko> I don't like detailed documentation at all -- I think that's Python.
<kiko> what I do miss is *organized* documentation that gives you the pointers in most of the areas
<kiko> i.e. a general idea of publishing workflow
<stub> Mmm.... indexed and current.
<kiko> built in a conceptual hierarchy that someone that needs the information can come and look
<kiko> now moin does have indexes and history
<kiko> I like it a lot
<kiko> but I feel that unless we have someone that is in charge or organizing it and overseeing the changes and evolution..
<kiko> fred brooks argues for this figure in TMMM.
<kiko> and now
<kiko> enough hand waving
<kiko> that is my personal opinion. :)
<stub> I think you are right, and that it could be considered a hole in the team. The other hole atm is limi which we will need to address at some point (we need to apoint a CSS nazi at a minimum)
<kiko> stub, I'm working on getting a replacement for the second item, we shall see soon if it works out
* Kinnison can bring printouts of the CSS and HTML specs with him to mataro, and also o'reilly books on dhtml and javascript
<Kinnison> I can also find my css guide if it'll help
<kiko> but the documentation editor is still missed
* daf cleaned out some bad HTML last night
<stub> Kinnison: it is more needing someone to keep it maintainable - if nobody is resposible, it will collapse under a weight of small task-specific hacks.
<Kinnison> stub: Hmm yes
<kiko> our wiki is an example of stub's last phrase
<kiko> it has good content but none of it is organized 
<kiko> and what was current is now outdated and a lot of it is rubbish now
<stub> I think every document needs an owner, and every document needs to be reviewed by its owner once a month, and we need technology to remind us because this isn't natural and none of us will do it without prompting.
<stub> (which is the micro end)
* carlos goes to have lunch
<kiko> stub, having someone concerned with the big picture is my concern; we can all keep track of individual docs, but the hierarchy, page size, linking needs a global concern.
<SteveA|lunch> kiko, stub: all noted.  I agree.  another goal for mataro: sort out the docs and who is going to hold the big picture.
* SteveA|lunch -> out
<kiko> thanks.
* kiko notes 3 occurences of "concern" there and pouts
* cprov ->lunch
<stub> kiko:  There should be no problem installing both Python and PostgreSQL in a non-standard location and have two PostgreSQL servers running simultaneously - we would just need to start specifying 'port' in the various connection strings.
<kiko-afk> stub, what's the long-term plan for pypgsql?
<kiko-afk> in terms of features and compatibility?
<stub> plpythonu you mean? More of it if anything. Ideally, database constraints will do 'from canonical.validators import foo; foo(data)'
<stub> Or do you mean the database driver pypgsql?
<kiko-afk> sorry, I mean plpython, of course.
<kiko-afk> trying to do too many things at once.
<kiko-afk> so you forsee it depending on zope, for instance?
<kiko-afk> stub, your answers directly reflect on my stress level for today :)
* Kinnison -> Ely
<SteveA> lulu__: ping
<lulu__> SteveA:here.
<SteveA> what's the email problem?
<lulu__> we are having many returns from creating accounts on the site. There seem to be 3 problems that Andrew has identified:
<lulu__> 1) bad email addresses
<lulu__> 2) bad server config
<lulu__> 3) DNS - adelie.warthogs.hbd.com not having a reverse DNS record.
<SteveA> is adelie the machine that is running plone?
<lulu__> Nope - gentoo.
<elmo> adelie's the mail relay for the LAN
<elmo> I'm working on it's reverse
<elmo> [it requires me to fill in a M$ Word document that crashes Warty's OpenOffice...] 
<elmo> [away, phone] 
<SteveA> abiword?
<SteveA> ok, so elmo is dealing with number 3
<lulu__> SteveA: I had another 6 returns today.
<SteveA> what about the second point?  what is bad about the server config?
<lulu__> SteveA: server config - I assume that's from their side...but this seems to be an abnormally high amount of registration returns.
<BradB> props to mozilla for arbitrarily deciding to ignore my kb input
<lulu__> SteveA:how should we deal with these returns going forward. Do I need to try and resend them if it's a valid email address?
<SteveA> mozilla does that to me from time to time
<SteveA> I think it is to do with modal dialogs
<BradB> i just gave gdm a kick and things are back to normal now
* SteveA looks at messages
<BradB> my gf was giving me some flack on linux..."on ne peut plus couter des dvds??"..."ben...on peut sauf que c'est pas mal illgal t'se"
<SteveA> lulu__: I read through some of the returned messages
<lulu__> SteveA:yes
<SteveA> one thing that occurs to me: I think some people have the idea that we are giving them a *new* email address.
<SteveA> that would explain the people who think they have email addresses @ubuntu.org and @ubuntulinux.org
<SteveA> so, we should make it clear that we want their existing email address
<SteveA> that they are not getting a new email address
<lulu__> SteveA: yes - but we have many who have submitted normal addresses.
<SteveA> and maybe disallow any email addresses @ubuntu.org, ubuntu.com, ubuntulinux.org
<SteveA> lulu__: one thing at a time
<lulu__> good point.
<lulu__> SteveA: I will write a short registration FAQ to assist.
<SteveA> okay.  as for the rest of the emails you forwarded, they are just people who have not entered their email address properly, or where their mail server has fallen off the network or is misconfigured.
<SteveA> not much we can do about that.  i met that all the time when I was doing work for securicor/group4
<SteveA> corporate mail servers just aren't well maintained, on the whole
<SteveA> the more complex their systems, the worse they're maintained, it seems
<SteveA> I wonder what the right point to disallow @ubuntu.com and @ubuntulinux.org addresses is... plone?  auth server?  database?
<SteveA> or indeed if it is such a good idea
<lulu__> we can place a link to a registration FAQ in the Join_form.
<BradB> SteveA: We could validate the email before registering, no?
<BradB> i.e. by doing a user lookup
<SteveA> you mean within plone?
<carlos> in fact, launchpad have already the needed bits to do it
<BradB> sure
<carlos> we have a field to know if the email is validated or not
<lulu__> yes - on submit we validate for @ and . in the email address - can we do it on form submission in the same way?
<carlos> we could reject any login from unvalidated emails
<SteveA> BradB: that would catch the places where people sign up through plone.  we can expect people who sign up through launchpad to be more clueful.
<SteveA> carlos: that won't help
<carlos> SteveA: why?
<SteveA> carlos: they won't have the password anyway, as it will have been sent to the wrong place
<carlos> but we could remove the bad accounts using a postprocess check, of course, the user will not know that they did a mistake
<SteveA> BradB: can you do this on the plone server?  I think we should disallow only @ubuntu.com and @ubuntulinux.org
<SteveA> ubuntu.org doesn't belong to us, so it doesn't seem right restricting that.  maybe the guys who have that domain would want to sign up to use Ubuntu.
<SteveA> carlos: it really doesn't matter if we have un-claimed accounts in the system
<SteveA> provided someone doesn't DOS the server by registering thousands of email addresses
<carlos> ok
<BradB> SteveA: Just curious, why do we want to allow addresses that don't validate on a user lookup?
<BradB> Maybe that breaks with catchall email address, I'm not sure.
<SteveA> BradB: I don't know.  I haven't thought of that.  Just, this doesn't help with the issue under discussion.
<SteveA> BradB: have you arranged to talk with mark on the phone?
<BradB> SteveA: It would prevent users with invalid addresses from signing up, which was what I thought was the issue under discussion. :)
<BradB> SteveA: not yet, I'm writing an email to lp@ about status messages
<SteveA> BradB: I don't get it.  I think I'm being very slow this afternoon.
<BradB> SteveA: sender address verification, or whatever the RFC-compliant name for it is.
<BradB> SteveA: foo@bar.com => "bar.com, is foo a valid account?"
<BradB> I think Plone might actually do this by default, but perhaps our custom-fu circumvents it.
<SteveA> BradB: I don't think that works for 99% of email addresses out there anyway.
<BradB> I was worried that might be the case (though I don't quite understand why.)
<BradB> SteveA: I can hack it to prevent reg's from ubuntu.com and ubuntulinux.org in any case, I was just hoping for a solution that prevents people signing up with email addresses that bounce.
<SteveA> BradB: I think the only reasonable way to do that is to have a machine-read envelope return address on the mail, and have software that receives the bounce, links it up with the RFC message id of the email that was sent, and invalidates the sign-up request.
<SteveA> We could do that with a custom mail sending / processing tool.  I think we'll want that eventually for launchpad, but it isn't a priority.
<SteveA> the guys at POV are working on such a thing for one of their commercial projects I think, so perhaps they can be persuaded to make it open source, or license it to canonical or whatever.
<SteveA> or, we might want to re-implement it anyway.
<SteveA> but, later
<BradB> yeah
<BradB> SteveA: Is this email validation change something that should be done today?
<SteveA> if it is a quick thing, sure
<SteveA> and if it has a low risk of screwing up due to plone's complexity
<BradB> Okay. It shouldn't be difficult, I'll take a look after lunch.
<SteveA> thanks brad
<SteveA> lulu__: once elmo has sorted out the reverse dns, and brad has made this change, and you have updated the docs, then I think that will at least reduce the number of bounced messages.
<SteveA> we should maybe change the text on the sign-up page to make it clear that this is your own current email address.
<lulu__> Have just done so :o)
<SteveA> an email address that you can receive email at
<SteveA> great.
<lulu__> and am writing an FAQ atm
<lulu__> elmo and Steve and Brad, thanks for your time.
<SteveA> I expect elmo will be doing this soon, as it is an important thing for all our systems running at the data centre
<carlos> SteveA: I'm having problems using the getUtility method from the import daemon and initZopeless
<carlos> File "./import-daemon.py", line 22, in run
<carlos>     for project in getUtility(IProjectSet):
<carlos>   File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/sourcecode/zope/src/zope/component/__init__.py", line 77, in getUtility
<carlos>     return getService(Utilities, context=context).getUtility(interface, name)
<carlos>   File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/sourcecode/zope/src/zope/component/__init__.py", line 69, in getService
<SteveA> you will have
<carlos>     return getServices(context).getService(name)
<carlos>   File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/component/service.py", line 109, in getService
<SteveA> because initZopeless does not read in the zcml
<carlos>     raise ComponentLookupError(name)
<carlos> zope.component.exceptions.ComponentLookupError: 'Utilities'
<carlos> 
<SteveA> and does not register any utilities
<SteveA> so, we cannot use utilities in these scripts
<SteveA> rather than use adapters and utilities, you need to use the classes directly
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> this is something we'll fix eventually
<SteveA> by making initZopeless load in a subset of the zcml
<SteveA> like, just adapters and utilities and such
<SteveA> but not pages
<SteveA> it isn't a priority, though
<carlos> SteveA: don't worry, it's already changed
<carlos> so it's not a problem there
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: forward-compatibility for functional test machinery (patch-920)
<ddaa> lifeless: can you please remind me where I can find the source code for the company-internal tla?
<lifeless> ddaa: people.nny.com/~robertc/rbtcollins@hotmail.com
<lifeless> or more easily, in my home dir on chinstrap
* ddaa medidates on the uncessary confusion between archives names and locations...
<ddaa> I meant the namespace, the location is already registered in my stuff.
<lifeless> just grab the tarball
<BradB> lulu__: ping!
<lulu__> BradB: hey Brad!
<BradB> lulu__: hi :) i'm about to make the email validation change. have a min to test in about 2 mins?
<lulu__> sure Brad
<SteveA> lifeless: mailed you the zope svn details
<BradB> lulu__: ok, it's changed, you can go ahead and try it out.
<BradB> it prevents @ubuntu.com and @ubuntulinux.org addresses
<lulu__> BradB: ok.
<SteveA> what does it do if you use one of those?
<SteveA> same as if you don't include an "@" ?
<BradB> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> great
<carlos> SteveA: I have the basic daemon done
<SteveA> carlos: great
<carlos> but I'm having problems with cached data
<carlos> first import is done
<carlos> but if I add a new one from launchpad
<carlos> the daemon does not see it
<lulu__> BradB: vaildation check: error msg = The email address you specified is already in use or is not valid. Please choose another one.
<lulu__> looks fine on my side.
<BradB> cool. did you reg with a normal address too?
<BradB> just to be doubly sure.
<lulu__> BradB: I have one spare mailing address to test :o)
<lulu__> will do...
<BradB> thanks
<SteveA> carlos: can I see the code?  mail it to me, perhaps
<carlos> sure
<BradB> sabdfl: ping
<SteveA> BradB: you might need to actually phone mark
<carlos> SteveA: sent
<lifeless> marks in a meeting just now
<BradB> ok
* BradB goes back to fixing broken CVE refs
<SteveA> carlos: module names should not contain a hyphen
<carlos> right, I forgot it
<carlos> will change it before commit
<SteveA> also...
<SteveA> no bare except: without a comment
<SteveA> and usually, you'll want to log a message, so use the logging api and set up a logger
<SteveA> use the logger api rather than printing things
<carlos> SteveA: those prints are for debug 
<carlos> the code is not final
<SteveA> to see an example of the logger api, look in lib/canonical/lucille/uploader/server.py
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<SteveA> split the run method up into various other methods -- at least one method for what is inside the loop
<SteveA> perhaps
<SteveA> maybe not -- I think the print statements make it harder to follow, reading it
<SteveA> yeah, I think having a method called inside the inner for loop would help readability
<carlos> SteveA: if you want I could finish the daemon and then you could read it.. (with comments and excepts...)
<carlos> SteveA: I was thinking on move that code inside launchpad/database/pofile.py
<carlos> so more or less is the same
<lulu__> BradB: ok - when I tried to join with a different full name and a current address (already used) it gave me "Our apologies " 404 error. Does our validation go on a combination of Full name and email address? to create a unique user?
<SteveA> it is good style that you wrote it using a small amount of code in the "if __name__ == '__main__':" part, and made it instantiate a class, rather than using many functions. 
<carlos> something like pofile.doRawImport() and potemplate.doRawImport()
<BradB> lulu__: you login with an email address, so that's as unique as it gets
<SteveA> carlos: also, don't sleep after importing
<SteveA> do you remember the control flow I wrote down in our meeting?
<carlos> SteveA: yeah, but I need to change the code to be able to do it
<SteveA> while True:
<SteveA>     if file_to_import:
<SteveA>         import_file()
<SteveA>     else:
<SteveA>         sleep(1 minute)
<SteveA> this way, there is no unnecessary sleeping
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: fix apply-changeset with no target parameter, bug #3584 (patch-3)
<lulu__> BradB: yes - so it doesn't matter about display name field at all then. - so the vaildation error should not have been 404 error, it should have been the "this user already exists"....
<BradB> lulu__: yes, that's a problem with the auth server though, i believe
<carlos> ok
<lulu__> BradB: ok. I will need spiv to clear out my test addresses - do you have others u can test?
<BradB> lulu__: lulu@bbnet.ca :) (I have a catchall email so anything@bbnet.ca works :)
<SteveA> carlos: the zopeless transaction manager needs to clear the cache and maybe join the transaction on a new transaction, that is, after a commit or an abort
<SteveA> lifeless: is this what you had to do in your scripts?
<SteveA> I think we should change the zopeless transaction manager to do this, and not do this in the scripts.
<carlos> SteveA: If I don't force the commit, the transaction is aborted by default
<carlos> so that should be also changed
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> that is good
<SteveA> a commit is serious business
<lifeless> SteveA: what ?
<SteveA> you don't want that happening without saying so
* lifeless has no context
<SteveA> lifeless: there was bob2's script that wasn't doing things right on the second transaction
<SteveA> you / he fixed it
<lifeless> I fixed it.
<SteveA> do you think the fix should move into the zopeless transaction manager
<SteveA> ?
<lifeless> it wasn't joined the connection data adapter to the new transaction.
<lifeless> *joining*
<lifeless> it is in the zopeless transaction manager.
<SteveA> your fix is in the zopeless transaction manager?
<SteveA> okay, I see it in there
<SteveA> maybe we need to nuke the sqlos cache as well
<SteveA> thanks lifeless
<carlos> SteveA: how could I nuke it?
<SteveA> carlos: with some evil code
<SteveA> I need to look into it a bit
<carlos> ok
* carlos improves the code 
<lifeless> SteveA: wouldn't have been muhc point patching around the problem ...
<BradB> cprov: ping
<dilys> New Malone bug #111: "Functional doctest diff output is incorrect", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/111
<cprov> BradB: pong
<BradB> cprov: can you take a look at bug # 111 please? i fear the diff output situation is worse now. :/
<cprov> BradB: sure
<BradB> thanks
<cprov> BradB: do you mean malone ? it returns http://notready.ubuntu.com/
<cprov> BradB: btw, what is this ?
<BradB> cprov: the URL is above
<cprov> BradB: yep, I see ... is the launchpad.com obsolete ?
<BradB> cprov: Yes, it has been for at least a week, I think.
<cprov> BradB: ok, I'm aware of this bug related to <BLANKLINE>, I've added myself in CC list and will wrok on it til ES-Conf
<BradB> cprov: The only bug related to <BLANKLINE> that I know if is if you go into a test, and replace a <BLANKLINE> with a ..., the test will fail (last I tried that.) This behaviour is something I've definitely never seen before. :)
<carlos> SteveA: what does __used_for__ inside a class?
<cprov> BradB: I mean a bug inside my difflib patch, the test is correct, it should failed as it did, just the presented diff is wrong, did you get my point ?
* carlos takes a break
<SteveA> carlos: it is for documentation
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> it tells you what its self.context is supposed to be like
<BradB> cprov: ok
<kiko> BradB, cprov: I reposted to python-dev
<kiko> I forgot to CC: you though :-(
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: rename tree-lint to lint (patch-4)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: when suggesting files be added, do not suggest taglines, closes bug #4257 (patch-5)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/pyarch--devel--0.5: revision-files support baz and tla archive formats (patch-55)
<carlos> SteveA: ping
<ddaa> lifeless: since I expect you are not going to read the description of the bugzilla bug I just created, I tell it to you directly. The version string of baz devel builds should contain additional information (e.g. the patchlevel) for user support.
<lifeless> ddaa: dude, I read all the baz bugs.
<ddaa> Even those you already know about?
<ddaa> description != summary
* Kinnison heads off. c'ya guys
<lifeless> ddaa: dude, yes.
<lulu__> night all :o)
<BradB> Anyone know why source package name + distro doesn't uniquely identify a source package? Is SP + DR required to uniquely identify an SP?
<elmo> err, yes
<elmo> dpkg has two versions in ubuntu, one in warty, one in hoary
<elmo> for example
<BradB> ok
<BradB> What do we lose if an SP points to a DR instead of merely a D?
<BradB> elmo: Is SPR + D unique?
<elmo> oh, blah, sorry I'm being confused by mark's insane terminology
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: unlock the revision in commits if gpg signature fails, to prevent later errors. fixes bug #3482 (patch-6)
<elmo> SP+D probably is unique
<BradB> elmo: It isn't though. :/
<elmo> SPR +D isn't
<elmo> BradB: isn't in practice, or isn't in the SQL?
<BradB> It isn't in practice.
<elmo> err, xample?
<BradB> I can't give you a very good answer, because I'm still trying to understand why this db schema is sane, but here's a blurb from a mail Mark sent to lp@ not long ago, related to how to figure out how a user can pick the correct sourcepackage to report a bug on in a distro:
<BradB> > Breakage isn't really *required*. We could let the user enter the source
<BradB> > package name, and assign it to the "obvious choice" which would be the
<BradB> > source package with that name *last uploaded to that distribution*. The
<BradB> > maintainer would then be in a good position to reassign the bug to the
<BradB> > "other" sourcepackage with the same name, since the maintainer is going
<BradB> > to be painfully aware of its existence, since that will be what he has
<BradB> > forked off or what has forked off him.
<sabdfl> jbailey's salary reqs?
<sabdfl> oww ;-)
<BradB> sabdfl!
<BradB> sabdfl: got a few minutes to discuss a few things?
<sabdfl> yes, what's your number?
<BradB> +1.514.963.2567
<elmo> DUDE, that is an EXCESSIVE salary req
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: No more stuff in soyuz.browser. All classes has been moved too launchpad.browser (package.py and distro.py). The zcmls was also changed to import the view class from the right place. (patch-921)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Added the raw po/pot import daemon (patch-922)
<sabdfl> so sp +d is not unique in reality
<sabdfl> say for example in hoary we start the dev process using package foo from debian
<sabdfl> then at some stage we upload our own version
<sabdfl> these are *different* sourcepackages
<sabdfl> with the same name
<sabdfl> in the same distro
<sabdfl> e voila
<sabdfl> same goes for sp + dr
<sabdfl> reality is just ugly, there is no way to work around it
<sabdfl> BradB: incoming call
<BradB> ok
* BradB has an idea for unique selection
<BradB> SPR + DR
<BradB> If /that's/ not unique, we're all doomed.
<BradB> Behind the scenes, Malone would be smart enough to create the assignment and the infestation. Afterall, getting bugs reported without having any clue about affected versions is just a pain.
<sabdfl> yes, that's unique
<sabdfl> but not realistic to expect users to know it for, eg, filing bug reports
<sabdfl> BradB: what's your canonical email?
<BradB> brad.bollenbach
<BradB> for your phone's address book? :P
<sabdfl> yes :-)
<BradB> heh
<BradB> gah!
<BradB> i lost network for a bit, sorry
<BradB> sabdfl: ^
* Signon time  :    Wed Dec  1 08:21:15 2004
* Signoff time :    Wed Dec  1 21:44:27 2004
* Total uptime :    0d 13h 23m 12s
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<dilys> New Malone bug #112: "Functional doctest generator breaks on cve ref add test", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/112
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: reconnect the wires so that CVE ref adding and editing works again after the web link/cve ref refactoring that happened not too long ago (patch-923)
<BradB> sabdfl: You said it's expected that the maintainer of foo has to go in and mark resolved all bugs that his brand new foo package upload fixes, right?
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> so if ubuntu/hoary has a package foo inherited from somewhere else, with bugs
<sabdfl> and the maintainer uploads a new package
<sabdfl> then he can mark those bugs fixed
<BradB> it gets a bit weird if a user files a bug-with-patch using the older source package of the same name, but i guess the maintainer'll realize that such things will happen when they upload a newly created package for foo
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> basically, because life is shit, we can't have it perfect every time
<sabdfl> if there was a law saying nobody could repeat a source package name, then this would be easy
<sabdfl> but there isn't
<sabdfl> and besides, if that law existed, then a bunch of things would be very difficult for the distro team
<sabdfl> every time they wanted to inherit a package they would have to give it a new name
<BradB> yeah, i can see why
<BradB> yeah
<SteveA> there are many times in different pieces of software I'd like a "disambiguate" function.  If there's just one of something, it shows you it as simply as possible.  If there are several, it shows you the most appropriate distinguishing feature.
<SteveA> This is a problem in schooltool, for example, when you have several students who share the same names.
<BradB> SteveA: the biggest problem is that user's generally aren't literate enough to be able to choose a precise version on which to file the bug. if they were able to do that, all would be well.
<SteveA> this will improve when we get more OS integration
<SteveA> you know, the "report a bug on this app" that goes into the issue tracker, and might make its way to the bug tracker
<SteveA> I missed the word "menu item" in there
<BradB> :)
<BradB> yeah, that'd be really neat
<SteveA> we'll be doing that
<SteveA> ubuntu will be the best supported os out there
#launchpad 2005-12-12
<lifeless> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> pong
<lifeless> I realised while talking with elmo that we have not discussed the data access requirements of the baz2bzr conversion for importd
<lifeless> b.u.c. does not have db access. Is this a problem ?
<ddaa> yes
<lifeless> meep
<lifeless> ok. We really dont want it to have db access. So we need to change our plans to accomodate. 
<ddaa> *sigh*
<ddaa> so, it's going to work on another host after all?
<lifeless> (I was evisaging a dumb script that *queryed* launchpads list of branches, which at the *back of* my head was to address this.
<lifeless> so.
<lifeless> there are some possibilities
<lifeless> we can run the entire thing remotely, and push the resulting branches to b.u.c.
<lifeless> we can run the entire thing on b.u.c. and have it emit the data to insert into the database
<ddaa> it does not need to write the db
<ddaa> just read
<lifeless> or emit the data needed to do the database insertion
<lifeless> oh. thats much less problematic.
<lifeless> elmo: ping
<lifeless> lets see what elmo thinks of this
<ddaa> I guess if no db access is possible, the simplest thing would be to make another private page, as you did for the pull-listing
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> I think that too
<kiko> elmo, don't forget my request for the ubuntu.com-sync-code
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=salgado]  first cut of TicketTrackerOutgoingEmail. fixes bug 3157 as well. (r2897: Bjorn Tillenius)
<jamesh> I thought I'd found a hang in the bug importer
<jamesh> but it turns out that the bugzilla bug just had ~ 7500 comments
<lifeless> hmog
<jamesh> debzilla bug by the look of it
<jamesh> most of the comments seem to be the same
<jamesh> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=248 if you want to hang your browser ...
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu bug #248: abiword: Debian appears to be violating AbiWord's license Product: Ubuntu, Component: abiword, Severity: major, Assigned to: debzilla@ubuntu.com, Status: RESOLVED, Resolution: NOTWARTY https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=248
<lifeless> can we dedup ?
<jamesh> that's what I'm thinking of doing
<jamesh> I'm just ignoring them completely
<jamesh> people won't miss "\n--=20\n   Jacobo Tarr=EDo     |     http://jacobo.tarrio.org/\n\n\n" 7800 times
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> indeed not
<jamesh> lifeless: when adding new features to the pending-reviews script, do you think it is worth trying to keep the baz-1.x stuff working?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> lp is bzr only
<lifeless> the direction we should be going is launchpad branch listings driving this
<lifeless> so bzr only is fine ;)
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  I was wondering from the point of view of opening it up as a tool other projects could use (driven from the data they've entered into LP)
<jamesh> whether we want to support baz-1.x for that use case
<minghua> is there any easy way to quote a bug comment in malone?
<minghua> I want to click a link so I have quoted text (with ">" at the beginning of the line) in my new comments
<lifeless> right
<jamesh> minghua: if you use the email interface, hit reply in your email client :)
<minghua> maybe with the quoted author and time as well
<lifeless> but they cannot enter baz1.x data in
<jamesh> minghua: if you see comments with ">" quoting, they've probably come in via email
<minghua> jamesh: ah okay.  I only used the lpbugs.py in MOTU tools, haven't used my MUA to deal with malone yet
<minghua> jamesh: any doc about the email interface?
<jamesh> minghua: assuming you've registered your PGP key with Launchpad, it should be as simple as replying to a bug mail and signing it with that key
<jamesh> minghua: there is some docs here: http://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc
<jamesh> (there is a link to it at https://launchpad.net/malone)
<minghua> jamesh: cool, I'll read that, thanks
<sivang> morning launchpadders!
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> lifeless: some kind of baz2bzr
<SteveA> issue in the scrollback?
<lifeless> ?
<SteveA> lifeless: database access for the baz3bzr conversion?
<SteveA> bug 2230
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2230: /distros/ubuntu/+sources will need to present something useful In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/2230
<lifeless> SteveA: b.u.c. does not have db access. Basically resolved, just need to get elmos attention to ask him if read only access from there during the transition period is ok, else write a read only page for the converter
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> i guess it needs to read only certain tables, too
<BjornT> jamesh: on the PendingReviews page, cprov/launchpad/build-ui is marked needs-reply, but on ~jamesh/pending-reviews the same branch is marked as merge-approved. can you take a look at it?
<jamesh> BjornT: just updated the PendingReviews wiki page, which should fix the problem on next run
<jamesh> BjornT: it wasn't correctly identifying the branch after buildd-ui, so picked up that branch's date+status
<BjornT> cool
<jamesh> BjornT: I've done the final few fixups to the bugzilla-import branch.  Could you take a quick look over it again after the current pending-reviews run is finished?
<BjornT> jamesh: sure
<jamesh> I removed the event subscriber modifications, so it looks a lot cleaner now :)
<BjornT> sounds good :)
<jamesh> I also fixed a small bug in the distro bug +viewstatus page
<jamesh> it would oops if the bug had a milestone set
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Fix and test for bug 5423: URL auto-linkification doesn't recognize SFTP URLs (r2898: Christian Reis)
<jamesh> BjornT: here's the diff: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews.new/jamesh/launchpad/bugzilla-import/full-diff
<jamesh> the bugtask +viewstatus fix is right at the bottom (just a 1 line change)
<BjornT> jamesh: ok, i'll take a look soon.
<sivang> kiko-zzz: I commented on https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3603 as you requested, it's still not fixed on staging.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3603: Summary field in spec tracker is not sensitive for links. In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthew Paul Thomas, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/3603
<sivang> kiko-zzz: that is, not fixed on the whiteboard part - the summary part is fixed.
<daf> SteveA: bug 5461
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5461: redirects should canonicalise URLs In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5461
<SteveA> thanks daf
<SteveA> bug 5461
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5461: redirects should canonicalise URLs In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5461
<TheMuso> Hi all. I was reading earlier on #ubuntu-motu about members receiving an
<TheMuso> ubuntu.com email address forward to their primary launchpad address once
<TheMuso> they signed the CoC. I am a Ubuntu member as of earlier this year,
<TheMuso> before launchpad was in full swing, and have signed the CoC then, and
<TheMuso> now in launchpad. I don't mind if it can't be done, but is it possible I
<TheMuso> could get the ubuntu.com address forward like others? It would help mail
<TheMuso> filtering. :) There are IRC logs and CC reports stating that I was
<TheMuso> offered membership, and Benj Mako Hill probably has record of me signing
<TheMuso> the COC if you need any other evidence of my claim.
<daf> we should make T-shirts
<daf> "I've signed the CoC. Have you?"
<Kinnison> "I'm a CoC signer -- are you?"
<Kinnison> or even "Yeah baby! Sign that CoC"
<Kinnison> "This is my CoC, now show me yours" // #include <coc_text>
<SteveA> community council slogan: "Respect the CoC"
* SteveA wonders if anyone has seen the film Magnolia
<jamesh> they've had arse signings at Gnome conferences but never CoC signings
<lifeless> my arse signed the Coc ?
<daf> lifeless: you just have to lower the tone, don't you?
<lifeless> Its a skill
<SteveA> lifeless: i am 1/3 through a detailed reading of your paper.  i have detailed comments.  i'm going to take a break, and then continue.
<lifeless> SteveA: wow, thanks
<lifeless> SteveA: If any are on the relevance of DI vs SL, I have some planned updates already - if you are time crunched, feel free to skim that aspect of it
<SteveA> DI?  SL?
<ddaa> hey lifeless, how did things went with elmo yesterday, about db access on b.u.c?
<SteveA> DependencyInjection
<ddaa> * how did things go
<SteveA> SL?
<ddaa> SteveA: that sounds like narcotic abuse
<lifeless> SteveA: ServiceLocation
<lifeless> ddaa: no response yet
<matsubara> good morning!
<sivang> morning matsubara :)
<kiko-zzz> GOOOOOOOD MORNING VIETNAM
<SteveA> ServiceLocator
<sivang> Kinnison: I'd like one short of each version :)
<sivang> s/short/shirt/
<Kinnison> sivang: *g*
<Kinnison> kiko-zzz: Yo dude
<kiko> Kinnison, is it good news or is it good news?
<Kinnison> it's pretty good news IMO
<sivang> Kinnison: there's actually no conditionality in you last sentence :)
<sivang> err,
<sivang> that was for kiko ^^^
<kiko> cool
<janimo> where can I create a specification in launchpad?
* sivang wishe IRC could capture voice gestures.
<Kinnison> sivang: Colloquial turn of phrase for "don't tell me anything bad, mmkay?" :-)
<sivang> janimo: depends against which product/ distro you want to do that
<janimo> sivang, ubuntu dapper
<sivang> janimo: are you logged in?
<janimo> yep
<janimo> there's a specification tab which lists I do not have specs but discovered nothing about how to k=make one
<sivang> janimo: ok, cool -->  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+specs
<janimo> oh that large page? :)
<sivang> janimo: on your right "New Specification"
<janimo> sivang, thanks
<sivang> also, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+addspec
<sivang> janimo: my pleasure :)
<janimo> ok, I guess I have never waited for that large page to load with 206 specs till it showed the whole content
<sivang> janimo: hmm, well it does that pretty quick for me - shaky net connect?
<janimo> 25-30Kbytes per sec
<janimo> this part ot launchpad is sluggish here
<cprov> morning dudes
<sivang> cprov: hey Celso
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<LarstiQ> moin mpt :)
<sivang> hey mpt 
<mpt> moin sucks!
<mpt> Is that what I'm supposed to say? :-)
<sivang> hehe, I don't think so - no :)
<sivang> moins doesn't suck worse then media wiki does, for sure
<mpt> oh, sivang, you're away but awake
* LarstiQ isn't talking about wikis!
* sivang checks his away status
<mpt> Mediawiki at least returns you to nearly the correct page after you log in
<LarstiQ> mpt: just responding to your morning
<sivang> mpt: yes, but it's formatting sucks bad. especially it's lack of intelligence regarding bullet points.
* sivang likes moin better
<kiko> its lack
<kiko> well
<kiko> moin is nice except for where it isn't and in those places it SUCKS
<kiko> case in point: the default login form
<mpt> The only thing I really like about Moin is the automatic /MoinEditorBackup
<kiko> case in point: the fact that a new "empty page" textarea contains text that you need to delete (#!@#!#@!)
<sivang> kiko: you mean "Describe HomeUserBackupCheck here." ?
<sivang> I guess this can be tweaked , no?
<kiko> it can be fixed
<kiko> it's just a very stupid default decision
* sivang wonders why the hell everything that is idented one line or more in media wiki by default, counts as a code snippet? 
<sivang> shouldn't *I* be able to decide weather it is or is not a code snippet?
<sivang> kiko: btw, I guess you already seen that I commented on the bug you asked me about. (in this channel's backlog)
<kiko> yeah
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<SteveA> lifeless: want to do a voice call about the testing paper?
<lifeless> if you think it would be useful, that would be great.
<SteveA> ddaa: i am worried.  your responses on the "raising exceptions" thread seem to be written with excessive pedantry.
<ddaa> I agree they are borderline.
<ddaa> But I think I was stepping down at the end of the message.
<SteveA> ddaa: i just replied, but i'll restate here.
<SteveA> ddaa: you can raise AssertionError.  You can catch AssertionError in the code of your tests.
<ddaa> SteveA: yes I understand you answer.
<SteveA> do you have any concerns about how this affects your code?
<ddaa> The discussion with lifeless is about whethere or not, and how, to use subclasses of AssertionErrors for precise testing of sanity checks.
<lifeless> SteveA: shall I ring thee ?
<SteveA> i wouldn't worry about the __debug__ thing
<SteveA> optimise later
<ddaa> I know some code that _does_ have test case for sanity checks. And I think generally, they are a good thing to have as they help erroring out earlier.
<SteveA> i think sanity checks are quite like test code
<SteveA> that is, it is like having test code inline in your application code
<SteveA> i don't think you need to test that your sanity checks are working, most of the time
<SteveA> just like you generally don't write tests for your tests
<lifeless> heh. 
<lifeless> I'm glad you put the word generally in there
<SteveA> this is different to sanity checks that are an important part of checking invariants in your processing
<SteveA> the term "sanity check" is overloaded
<ddaa> Well... in good TDD you _do_ test your tests.
<SteveA> if your check is just to fail early due to programmer error elsewhere, i wouldn't bother checking it
<ddaa> By writing them when they fail.
<SteveA> the TDD process tests your tests
<SteveA> but there is no evidence of this, outside of your advanced RCS system
<ddaa> There's no devel process that I know of that test sanity checks.
<lifeless> (such as aegis ;)
<SteveA> lifeless: i'm about to find my headset
<lifeless> ok. I'm ready to dial ;0
<ddaa> evidence is not all that important, what's important there is writing tests that will not always pass because of trivial programming errors. For example "assert (foo, bar)"
<SteveA> lifeless: ok
<ddaa> this kind of mistake happen on the first write most of the time
<ddaa> Anyway, this issue has been talked about more than it deserves.
<ddaa> I find it difficult to find the thin line between argumented discusion of coding style and process and pedantic argument.
<lifeless> SteveA: is that 'ok to ring; ?
<ddaa> And I think not everybody draws the line at the same place.
<SteveA> lifeless: yes
<kiko> stub, can I have your opinion on bug 4845?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4845: oops trying to add distro package In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/4845
<SteveA> ddaa: ask yourself the question, is this discussion merely interesting, or is it valuable too.
<SteveA> lifeless: please try again
<SteveA> i picked up, but couldn't hear you
<SteveA> crappy line perhaps
<SteveA> darn proprietory software in the POTS system...
<ddaa> I think it is valuable to clarify the coding guidelines and untold assumptions.
<ddaa> But I also think this discussion is over now.
<kiko> thank god
<kiko> stub, can I have your opinion on bug 4845?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4845: oops trying to add distro package In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/4845
<stub> kiko: We can adjust the constraints if we want - might be some spurious bugtasks that need to be removed, but the fallout should be minor.
<kiko> stub, do you believe it's the right thing to do?
<kiko> (I do.)
<stub> kiko: But I suspect it should be discussed on the launchpad mailing list in case others have valid use cases
<kiko> okay
<kiko> I'll take it there. thanks.
<stub> Adding the constraint only updates the safety net though - the real work is in the UI
<kiko> yes.
<stub> Actually, the constraint will be tricky and possibly not-worth-the-complication, because we need to allow multiple (distro, sourcepackage) targettings, yet not allow a new (distro,sourcepackage) targetting if the (distro, NULL) targetting exists.
<stub> So it might end up as a use case for OscarTheGrouch
<stub> But that wont affect the UI work and how it appears to the end user
<kiko> indeed.
<kiko> stub, do you want to comment on the bug before I take it to launchpad@lists?
<stub> nah - decide what needs doing first, then I can worry about constraints
<stub> commented anyway
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> niemeyer, can ctags give me a list of places a certain symbol is used?
<niemeyer> kiko: Yep
<niemeyer> ts
<niemeyer> In vim, I mean
<kiko> interesting
<kiko> :ts?
<niemeyer> kiko: Yep
<niemeyer> kiko: If the tag stack is non empty (you've "navigated" to one) and you use no arguments, it gives you the options for the current tag.
<niemeyer> kiko: If you pass an argument, it will look for that identifier.
<kiko> niemeyer, how do I make vim smart enough to look in parent directories for tag files?
<salgado> kiko, set tags=.tags;/
<niemeyer> kiko: You use the vim script I'll mail you
<kiko> cool.
<niemeyer> salgado: Does it work for parent directories?
<salgado> niemeyer, yes, it'll look for a file named .tags in all parent directories
<salgado> that's what I use, and I store a single .tags file in the root of any development tree
<kiko> niemeyer, hmm. what I wanted wasn't ts, but the "opposite" of it
<kiko> niemeyer, I wanted a list of /callsites/
<kiko> not of providers
<niemeyer> kiko: Ahh, I see
<niemeyer> kiko: cscope can do it, but it doesn't work for python :(
<kiko> that's what I wanted. is there no such thing for python?
<niemeyer> salgado: Doesn't seem to work for me
<niemeyer> Humm.. wait
<niemeyer> salgado: Yes, it does work!
<salgado> kiko, I saw a python plugin for eclipse that had that, 2 years ago
<niemeyer> salgado: Cool!
<kiko> salgado, have a web reference handy?
<salgado> niemeyer, indeed. I saw it in a vim tip a few weeks ago. :)
<salgado> kiko, IIRC, it was something like xored
<niemeyer> salgado: It's a completely undocumented feature :)
<salgado> niemeyer, not completely --the source code is there. :p
<kiko> the DOCUMENTATION you mean
<salgado> not that I have looked at it to find it out
<salgado> kiko, the one and only
<BjornT> kiko: have you tried bicyclerepair? i just installed it, and it seems to have that feature
<kiko> BjornT, no, I haven't hmm
<kiko> how do you run it?
<BjornT> kiko: :BikeFindRefs
<kiko> oh
<kiko> it's a vim plugin?!
<kiko> wow!
<kiko> cool!
<kiko> COOL
<kiko> this is /awesome/
* kiko showers BjornT with the holiday vim love
<BjornT> kiko: it's a general tool, but if you install the package, a vim plugin will be installed automatically
<mpt> ah crap
<kiko> matsubara, so mark bug 5355 as fixed :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5355: Typo in registration form In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthew Paul Thomas, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5355
<matsubara> kiko: salgado told me to wait my fixes land on production before mark than fixed.
<kiko> oh 
<kiko> I see
<kiko> pendingupload for now
<kiko> on that note
<kiko> mpt, I managed to get mdz to accept the arguments for Fixed/Released except for one point
<matsubara> kiko: ok. it's on my post it note too. :)
<kiko> he still doesn't like Released
<kiko> mpt, we also need to think about what NeedInfo means
<daf> kiko: users won't care what we think it means -- they'll use it in the way they think it's supposed to work
<kiko> in part I'm suggesting a rename
<lifeless> kiko: ROTFL
<lifeless> kiko: I am SURE I've told you about bicyclerepair
<kiko> I didn't know it was a vim plugin
<kiko> think what you want of that
<lifeless> heh ;)
<mpt> kiko, "Fix Committed" and "Fix Released"?
<lifeless> check the maintainer on the package ;)
<kiko> mpt, it's more "Fix is in a Released Version of Product or Distribution Source Package" :)
<daf> FIIARVOPODSP for short
<mpt> too long, Clanky, too long!
<kiko> also
<kiko> needinfo may be NeedsInfoFrom: [                        ] 
<kiko> or it may be NeedsReporterInput
<mpt> Yes, I saw that
* kiko shrugs
<kiko> I have a crises to fix
<mpt> I'm actually up to date with my e-mail now
<SteveA> kiko: can you get someone to do a grepwize survey of method names in database code?
<mpt> "a crises", eh
<kiko> SteveA, yeah.
<SteveA> you make a good point 
<kiko> I am holding off the tears at the publisher run
<SteveA> i was focusing before on choosing a good style, and making new code use it consistently.  i had neglected to consider the overall effect over the coming months.
<SteveA> let's make an assessment later today, and make a final final pronouncement tomorrow at the meeting.
<kiko> good idea
<SteveA> it may be that the other option, that methods are special, is a better way to go
<SteveA> daf: hello
<daf> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> i'm ready for a call
<mpt> How do I get local launchpad to really send e-mail, so I can test account creation workflow?
<Kinnison> mpt: edit configs/default/launchpad.conf
<Kinnison> find the zopless send_email config
<Kinnison> turn it on
<mpt> thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Fix librariangc dying when too many duplicates (r2899: Stuart Bishop)
<Kinnison> daf: I'm gonna have to go home now
* Kinnison packs up
<ddaa> jblack: ping
<salgado> what happened with the in-page tracebacks when something goes wrong?
<kiko> salgado, you know, it's weird, but I re-added the launchpad cert and it worked.
<salgado> eh?
<salgado> in my local branch, I mean
<kiko> somebody set up us the bomb
<kiko> thanks bradb 
<kiko> salgado, what's the bug # for flush_database_updates?
<salgado> kiko, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3989
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<kiko> thanks man
* bradb & # IBC
<bradb> salgado++ # writes bug titles in merge summaries which makes commit message scanning much easier. /me makes a point to do that from now on.
<kiko> yeah, I always ask people to do that
<salgado> I found why the tracebacks are not shown anymore
<SteveA> salgado: why?
<salgado> because mpt forgot to close a <tal:layout> he introduced in launchpad-oops.pt
<SteveA> oh, cool
<SteveA> i'm surprised the page still rendered
<mpt> and there is no test of that template
<salgado> and also because we don't have a test for that page
<SteveA> hmm... i guess we can test that page.  it is a view on an exception
<SteveA> we can make a dummy object that provides IException
<SteveA> then instantiate the view
<SteveA> so, it is a system doc test, not a page test
<SteveA> salgado: would you do that/
<SteveA> ?
<salgado> SteveA, sure. can I add that to xx-notfound-traversals.txt?
<SteveA> don't treat it as testing raising an exception, instead treat it as a doctest of the exception view class
<bradb> salgado: I lost about 300 karma points in production. Why?
<mpt> because you've been very bad, bradb 
<SteveA> salgado: i'm proposing testing it more thoroughly, as a piece of code, and not as a page
<SteveA> salgado: read what i wrote above please
<bradb> Each time karma gets "reset" like this, the value of the karma system diminishes significantly, IMHO.
<salgado> SteveA, I read it. but when I wrote that I hadn't received what you wrote.
<SteveA> bradb: did you acquire those 300 points all on one day?
<bradb> A better solution, IMHO is this policy: never deploy a fix that blows away karma.
<bradb> SteveA: no idea, but that's possible
<salgado> bradb, was the karma reset again?
<SteveA> bradb: if so, then you'll lose them all on one day
<bradb> salgado: Not reset, but I'm definitely down a few hundred points
<salgado> that's how karma is calculated
<bradb> SteveA: Why does that happen?
<salgado> an action performed three months ago is worth less karma points than the same action performed one month ago which is worth less points than the same action performed today
<bradb> hm, my conceptual model is broken
<bradb> Maybe we can think of ways to make the UI more clear that karma is related to one's recent activities
<SteveA> salgado: my plan for testing this page can't be done right now, unfortunately.
<SteveA> bug 5481
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5481: "oops" page isn't tested properly In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5481
<ddaa> Holy cow, is push slow... half an hour to push launchpad to a new location locally...
* bradb cleared out my entire commit messages folder in the time it took to merge last nights changes
<bradb> (about 50 messages)
<bradb> (about 15 were from stub's prod config update :P)
<ddaa> I have a few interesting fetcher optimisations in my branch.
<ddaa> I need to find the time to send them to the mailing list.
<kiko> SteveA, salgado: why not add a notfound test?
<SteveA> kiko: i want to test the page properly.  notfound tests are not all that thorough.  also, the notfound page is different from the oops page.
<kiko> hmm yeah.
<kiko> I know you want to test it properly
<salgado> SteveA, so, no tests for now or is there some way to have at least a basic test?
<kiko> what salgado said
<SteveA> a notfound test for the notfound page i guess
<SteveA> you can register a view on the pagetest layer
<SteveA> that raises an exception
<SteveA> and do a pagetest of this
<SteveA> see layers.py for the PageTest layer
<kiko> right
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> but, this will not really test it
<SteveA> because for pagetests, the oops page will output plain text
<SteveA> so, it needs to be a doctest
<SteveA> a doctest like i described above
<SteveA> which i don't really expect salgado to write, because it is quite infrastructurally involved
<SteveA> so, bug 5481 stands
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5481: "oops" page isn't tested properly In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5481
<bradb> salgado: bug 5482
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5482: Dear Launchpad: Please stop arbitrarily blowing away my KARAMAAM In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5482
<bradb> Now, enough yak shaving, /me & # IBC, really
<stelt> does it take a while before my new account works on the ubuntu wiki?  I can't login
<salgado> stelt, did you follow the instructions in the email and set your password already?
<stelt> yes
<salgado> SteveA, is it possible to remove all GET parameters from a request at once?
<salgado> stelt, did you get any error message when trying to login?
<SteveA> what is a GET parameter?  like, a query parameter in the URL?
<stelt> salgado: it says wrong password
<salgado> SteveA, yes, a query parameter sent via GET
<stelt> salgado: maybe you can add this idea i've written down on http://www.bryceharrington.org/pollxn.cgi?storypath=/dam.html to the Ubuntu Wiki. That's all i need the account for
<SteveA> salgado: it is possible.  why do you want to do that?
<salgado> the rosetta/+about page is broken on production. the fix is pretty trivial (just a mismatch in a closing html tag) and I already committed it with a test
<salgado> SteveA, stub: I think this (^) is something pretty critical. what do you guys think?
<stub> It doesn't stop anyone from working, so I wouldn't count it as critical.
<salgado> SteveA, the BugListingPortletView is a view class that constructs the views for all different buglistings page in order to call the search() method of these views and count the number of the results
<salgado> well, maybe critical is the wrong word.
<salgado> I brought this here because I've seen quite a few errors in the error reports from people trying to access this
* Kinnison goes shopping while apt-ftparchive chews CPU
<salgado> SteveA, to construct these views, the current request is used. but the query parameters in the request change the behaviour of the search method. that's why I'd like to remove the query parameters
<stub> salgado: Good bringing it here. I don't think it warrents a cherry pick, but if it is really just a mismatched tag I can alter it live if you can give me the diff
* salgado gets the diff
<salgado> actually this is what I was going to propose. I wasn't going to propose a cherry pick
<salgado> stub, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filequeBVx.html
<stub> ok - that is fixed
<salgado> SteveA, is that a valid use case for what I want to do or is there something else that I can do?
<salgado> stub, thanks, dude
<elmo> spiv: ping?
<kiko> X-Launchpad-Bug: product=launchpad; status=New; priority=None; assignee=None;
<kiko> bradb, sweet :)
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko> mpt, what do you mean with bug 5283?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5283: "Home Page" field should be merged into "Description" In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Guilherme Salgado, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5283
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Fix launchpad-oops.pt (r2900: Guilherme Salgado)
<mpt> kiko, arg, I've only tried to re-explain it thrice :-)
<mpt> People have a "Home page" field, which makes no sense, it should be "Description"
<mpt> And teams have a "Home page" field and a "Description" field that do exactly the same thing, so they should be merged.
<kiko> by merged you mean a single DB field?
<mpt> kiko, yes
<kiko> ok.
<SteveA> salgado: what exactly is the situation where you want to clear this form data?
<salgado> SteveA, there's some code like this: [BugListing(context, 'All open bugs', '+bugs-open', request), BugListing(context, 'Critical', '+bugs-critical', request)]  in BugListingPortletView. and BugListing will do a getView(context, name, request)
<salgado> the request may have some query parameters from a form that was submitted and I don't want to pass these parameters to these views I'm going to create
<SteveA> why not?
<salgado> because these views are created just to call their search() method and do a count on the number of results
<salgado> to show the number of bugs you'll see when you click on that link
<SteveA> what harm does having stuff in request.form do these views?
<salgado> the search method gets its parameters from there
<salgado> so the count of bugs you see with a request that has query parameters is not the same you'll see with a request that has no query parameters
<SteveA> so, what you're saying is, you have a view that should normally get its parameters from the request, but sometimes you want to override that
<SteveA> with explicit parameters
<SteveA> if that is so, make the search method take optional parameters.  if the parameters are provided, use those, if not, use the request
<SteveA> make it explicit
<salgado> I want to get a view that reproduces the behaviour I'll see when I go to that view's URL, so I can have an idea of what I'll see when I click on that URL
<SteveA> yes
<salgado> (I'm trying to find how to explain what's going on, but I can't find a good way for it)
<SteveA> you have some data that influences how a view is rendered
<SteveA> this data can come from the request
<SteveA> or it can come from somewhere else
<salgado> it'll always come from the request
<SteveA> so, design the view so that if there is no data explicitly provided, it gets it from the request
<SteveA> and then
<SteveA> when you want to use this view and tell it to ignore the request, you can do that
<salgado> but I don't want to tell the view to ignore the request. I think that's broken in this case
<salgado> as the view will always get its parameters from the request
<SteveA> why?
<salgado> it's only in a very specific (and hackish, in my opinion) case that I want to get a view with an empty request
<SteveA> the view isn't a reusable component that must be pure for all time
<SteveA> it is a part of the application designed to work with other parts of the application
<SteveA> don't make it any harder than necessary to make the view do what you need it to do
<salgado> that's what I'm trying to do
<kiko> SteveA, you don't talk to me
<SteveA> what's up kiko?
<kiko> we had arranged for things to happen today
<SteveA> salgado: so, give the view an API to allow you to say "don't use the request, be empty" or whatever
<SteveA> kiko: i'm still around
<kiko> and you ignore my privmsgs
<kiko> trying to get you to use proprietary software
<SteveA> odd... i see no privmsgs
<kiko> odd indeed
<SteveA> are you ided with NickServ?
<kiko> -NickServ- You have already identified
<kiko> try privmsging me
<salgado> SteveA, this is going to be a considerable amount of work, and IMO it's work that won't bring any beneffits. apart from that, I think a view shouldn't pass its own request to other views. but again, it's only my opinion
<SteveA> the request is the request
<SteveA> it represents the user connecting into the system
<SteveA> i don't really see what the large amount of work is, but i guess i don't fully understand the situation
<kiko> I'll look into it soon
<salgado> SteveA, I can't think clearly today. I'll try to summarize the problem and mail it to you
<salgado> are we going to have a reviewers meeting in a few minutes?
<SteveA> the last message on the subject said Tuesdays 2000 UTC
<SteveA> although, jamesh pointed out that it's not a good time for him
<salgado> oh, I thought it was wednesdays, as they used to be
<SteveA> salgado: we can talk using voip if it will help
<mpt> hmmm
<kiko> I'll be up in a bit
<mpt> bradb_ or BjornT, ping?
<bradb_> mpt: pong
<salgado> SteveA, I think the only thing that can help today is me getting some lunch and rest so I can think tomorrow
<mpt> bradb, in bugtask-macros-buglisting.pt, we shouldn't say "No matching results found" if you haven't searched for anything yet
<mpt> but I cannot figure out, from the rest of the stuff in the template, how to tell whether that's true
<mpt> I suppose one way of telling is if the URL *ends in* "+bugs"
<bradb> mpt: We also shouldn't show a list of bugs by default, IMHO. Just the search widgets.
<bradb> IME, I've never gotten any use from the default list of bugs presented to me on the distro bugs listing. (Not showing bugs by default would only apply to certain pages, obviously)
<mpt> bradb, so implement MaloneFrontPages :-P
<mpt> but anyway
<mpt> Is there an easy way of getting a tal:condition for "has performed a search"? If so, how could I have found it myself?
<bradb> mpt: MFP is about showing three columns of bugs on the distro bug listing. Not quite the same as what I'm suggesting.
<mpt> It's about changing the bugs that are shown on a distribution's "Bugs" page
<mpt> that they're in columns is a layout detail.
<SteveA> mpt: the easy way is to program the view class so that there is an attribute called has_performed_search that is set
* bradb & # IBC
<mpt> If I was smart, I'd know how to do that
<kiko> you are
<mpt> It looks like it should go in bugtarget.py
<mpt> but that has nothing about searches in it
<mpt> ah, bugtask.py
<mpt> that has searchy stuff in it
<mpt> class BugTaskSearchListingView -- that seems about right
<mpt> so kiko, do I just plunk "has_performed_search = True" inside search() in BugTaskSearchListingView?
<kiko> mpt, that should work -- are you calling search() from the template?
<mpt> ... task_batch_navigator view/search">
<mpt> looks like it
<SteveA> you should put has_performed_search = False in the class, at the class level
<kiko> right
<mpt> right after the docstring?
<kiko> that's fine
<mpt> then tal:condition="view/has_performed_search"
<kiko> right
<mpt> hmm
<kiko> I can go up and help you soon if you like
<kiko> or ask matsubara 
<mpt> It's no longer showing "No results found" when I haven't searched
<mpt> but nor is it showing when I *have* searched
<mpt> kiko, we're a little stuck
<kiko> okay, I need to finish this phone call
<mpt> matsubara thought they both needed "self." on the front
<mpt> the one at the class level, and the one in the function
<kiko> no
<mpt> but self. doesn't work at the class level, so that's not right
<kiko> the class-level attribute doesn't need self
<kiko> right
<mpt> I think I know the problem
<mpt> the template is doing a search for nothing even on "...+bugs"
<mpt> which is setting off view/search, which is setting the flag to True
<kiko> you can raise AssertionError to make sure
<ddaa> SteveA: up for a quick review? The update to BranchPullListing, for jblack: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/david/launchpad/BranchPullListing-by-id/full-diff
<ddaa> I'd like to send the merge for that tonight so it can make it into monday's rollout.
<SteveA> ddaa: not today, sorry
<ddaa> kiko?
<kiko> I'm on the phone today, grumble
<ddaa> BjornT: ?
<kiko> ddaa, if nobody else can I can do it
<ddaa> kiko: no worries, I still have a few reviewers left to try.
<BjornT> ddaa: sure, i can do it
<ddaa> yay!
<kiko> cool
<kiko> matsubara, what bug is https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/5489
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5489: "You are now logged in" provides no way out. In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5489
<kiko>  a dupe of
<BjornT> ddaa: looks good, r=bjornt
<ddaa> comments?
<mpt> kiko, I was going to get to that shortly
<kiko> mpt, ah, most valuable
<kiko> we need to fix this friggin bug
<matsubara> kiko: 3057 maybe
<matsubara> kiko: bug 3057 maybe
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3057: "You're already logged in" message should never occur In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/3057
<mpt> no, matsubara, an earlier one
<mpt> 3057 is a bit different
<kiko> it's different
<BjornT> ddaa: well, it was a really small change. maybe i'd say that test_get_line_for_branch tests the same thing three times. or maybe i'm just too tired to spot the other flaws in the patch :)
<matsubara> mpt: bug 449 ? 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #449: Logging in should take you to logged-in version of previous page In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: Fixed https://launchpad.net/bugs/449
<ddaa> BjornT: well spotted. The patch made the logic much simpler, I simplified some tests but missed that one.
<mpt> later than that :-)
<mpt> 449's fixed, matsubara 
<mpt> and when it was fixed, the front page was deliberately made an exception, and should not have been
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Minor cleanup of person page (r2901: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> maybe it isn't filed
<mpt> matsubara found it, and it has four (now) five duplicates
<mpt> bug 1612
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1612: Logging in from front page doesn't return to front page In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1612
<kiko> right
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1612: Logging in from front page doesn't return to front page In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612
<kiko> :)
<kiko> dupe it!
<mpt> matsubara's the man
<matsubara> mpt, kiko: done
<mpt> 7pm, I'm going home
<kiko> thanks!
<ddaa> thanks BjornT, merge request sent
<jblack> ddaa: pong
<ddaa> jblack: I wanted to know if you wanted your urls to be urlencoded. But too late, the patch has been reviewed and merge request has been sent already.
<jblack> my urls to be url encoded. More context please?
<jblack> ddaa:^
<ddaa> in your branch listing
<ddaa> you can check /home/warthogs/archives/david/launchpad/BranchPullListing-by-id to see if that's what you want.
<jblack> I'm expecting raw urls.
<ddaa> Fine.
<ddaa> I'm wasted, got 9 working hours on chronometer
<jblack> Heh.
* ddaa sends activity report
<jblack> Give me a moment. ;)
<jblack> What concern are you addressing by urlencoding the urls in the branch list? 
<ddaa> none in particular
<ddaa> it just occured to me that the tests did not cover anything fancy, non-ascii chars, whitespaces, etc. in urls
<jblack> which module did you use for urlencode?
<ddaa> I did not use anything
<jblack> no, mine don't either. 
<jblack> Is lp sanitizing input? 
<ddaa> I just did the simplest thing possible
<ddaa> well... there's a DB constraint
<ddaa> so it will reject patently unsafe output like file paths...
<ddaa> dunno how much it does besides that
<jblack> Ok. I'll think about it tonight while you're sleeping
<ddaa> the page is not going to show anything that starts with 'http://bazaar.ubuntu.com/', as well.
<ddaa> jblack: may I turn into a pumpkin now?
<jblack> sleep well buddy
<kiko> matsubara, can you file a bug on the issue for https://launchpad.net/sprints/instant/+workload
<kiko> it's a 500 error
<kiko> the traceback is in the error reports
<kiko> also:
<kiko> 3       UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 0-5:
<kiko> +ordinal not in range(128)
<kiko>         https://launchpad.net/calendar/+index/+login
<kiko>         https://launchpad.net/token/dSBmQ91J4TWrmSD9651W/+newaccount
<kiko> 25      TypeError: int() argument must be a string or a number
<kiko>         https://shipit.ubuntu.com/myrequest
<kiko> and another one
<kiko> 4       NotFoundError: (<canonical.launchpad.webapp.tales.ObjectFormatterAPI
<kiko> +object at INSTANCE-ID>, 'date')
<kiko> +https://launchpad.net/products/edubuntu.cookbook/+milestone/bzr-branch-created/+e
<kiko> +dit
<matsubara> bug 5495
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5495: System error when trying to access the Show workload of a sprint In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5495
<kiko> matsubara, you can fix that one :)
<kiko> mdz!
<jblack> mpt: ping
<kiko> ahoy maties
<kiko> long phone call but SteveA is the man
<kiko> SteveA, I forgot to explain salgado's problem, will do so tomorrow
<bradb> kiko: Still plugging away on IBC. I /feel/ like I've been getting a lot done over the past couple days, but there's still a bit more to do (fix a few more broken tests and add UI tests if the test recorder can hack it.) activity report says it all.
<kiko> okay, that's cool
* bradb heads off au cinma. later.
#launchpad 2005-12-13
<spiv> elmo: pong?
<kiko> spiv!
<spiv> kiko: Good morning.
<kiko> how are you?
<spiv> Pretty good.  Summer has arrived, but I'm managing not to wilt.
<kiko> heh, summary of our summer seems to be RAIN 
<kiko> spiv, how's the SM work going? how are you feeling?
<spiv> It's started a bit slower than I'd like, but more tests are passing every day.  The new spec requires a lot more dynamicness (like being able to go off and query launchpad in response to a mkdir request), so that's requiring a fair bit of effort.
<kiko> yeah, the coupling is a lot higher
<kiko> is the API sufficient or are you finding it to be swiss-cheese
<kiko> and how is the XML-RPC working?
<spiv> The immediate issue is that the "vfs" code in Twisted is still fairly immature, and hasn't needed to be properly async -- i.e. it assumes that mkdir works immediately.  I'm fixing that up as I go along, so far no major surgery has been required.
<kiko> you are making me want to cry
<spiv> Well, the previous sftp code did this all ad hoc.
<kiko> this sounds like a quagmire
<spiv> Now at least it has some infrastructure in Twisted to lean on, even if that infrastructure is still rather young.
<spiv> Hmm.
<kiko> spiv, why don't you stay more in touch about this sort of thing? I really appreciate hearing it but I only get to know about it if I stay up till my eyeballs are bloody
<spiv> Well, I can probably cut some corners here.  It'll scale horribly, but it'll get us started.
<kiko> I've written some soyuz reports this week
<spiv> kiko: Because I'm a slacker :(
<kiko> yeah, be practical -- this can be fixed later
<kiko> nah
<kiko> your strine
<kiko> these people have communication trouble I tell you
<kiko> you're strine
* kiko can't type post 10h workshift
<kiko> maybe send in a report every once in a while 
<spiv> (The authentication phase is properly async, so if I were to retrieve all the information I may possibly need in advance (i.e. complete dump of product name <--> id mapping, etc), I could keep mkd immediate)
<kiko> gustavo and I are dying to see the work
<kiko> and know how it's going
<kiko> spiv, hmmm. doesn't sound too exciting
<spiv> Hmm, that still wouldn't help creation of new branches, though.
<spiv> Which has the same fundamental issue.
<spiv> But that's alright, I've already got this particular problem mostly patched up, and it's the worst one.
<kiko> so far :)
<spiv> Right :)
<spiv> But we really only need to be this dynamic on mkdir.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: update format of /supermirror-pull-list.txt [r=BjornT]  (r2902: David Allouche)
<spiv> Existing directories I can already grab the info I need at auth time, which is convenient for a variety of reasons.
<kiko> well twisted is probably not optimized to give you hook points in every step the user takes down the filesystem
<spiv> Well, the plan for Twisted is that is will.
<spiv> But it's a very new API that doesn't have many users yet.  I did some work on it at the last Twisted sprint in Sydney.
<kiko> immature APIs are the suk
<kiko> anyway I need to go and have dinner with niemeyer, last day here
<spiv> To be properly Twisted, it should be async at every step.  There's a bug about it in the tracker somewhere.
<kiko> we don't need 100% -- just the 80% to make it practical
<spiv> The way to get there is to fix one operation at time.  In this case, I'm fixing createDirectory, because that's all I need :)
<kiko> please make a point of telling launchpad@lists about how this is going
<spiv> Ok.
<kiko> because I feel like crying when I find out you had trouble and I didn't know
<kiko> it's okay to have trouble
<kiko> but we need to accomodate for it
<kiko> and there's a million people that will move in lockstep with the code that's being worked on by you ddaa jblack and the bzr cabal
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> 10-4
* kiko waves to the other side of the world
<cprov> good night guys 
<jblack> There's a related one, #3708
<OgMaciel> hi... I need to set my default email at Launchpad to be a new @ubuntu.com email but I don't have it yet... so the system won't let me do it until I can confirm it
<OgMaciel> can someone help me out?
<OgMaciel> ogra told me to come here for help
<spiv> OgMaciel: Hmm, you don't really want to set your Launchpad address to be @ubuntu.com.
<spiv> OgMaciel: Because you'll make a mail loop.
<spiv> There's a bug about this...
<OgMaciel> spiv, I see
<OgMaciel> spiv, what I really want is to have my current email changed
<OgMaciel> right now is og-maciel@ubuntu.com
<OgMaciel> I want to remove the dash
<spiv> Ah, bug 5292
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5292: People setting preferred contact address to @ubuntu.com In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Guilherme Salgado, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5292
<OgMaciel> he
<OgMaciel> Ubugtu, do you happen to have the date for that bug?
<spiv> OgMaciel: You'll need to talk to an admin to get your @ubuntu.com email alias changed -- at the moment, the automatic sync with Launchpad isn't running.
<spiv> OgMaciel: You probably need stub and/or elmo.
<OgMaciel> spiv, cool... thanx
<OgMaciel> elmo doesn't reply and stub isn't around... oh well...  ;)
<spiv> OgMaciel: Failing all else, you could file a bug against Launchpad.  But if can you wait a few hours, stub should be online.
<OgMaciel> spiv, will do that...  I've been advocating a lot these days and would be nice to give people my corrected email address
<spiv> OgMaciel: :)
<jblack> spiv: Heya. Any updates from a couple days ago?
<OgMaciel> ;)
<spiv> jblack: Nothing particularly visible from your perspective -- see also my conversation with kiko a few hours ago.
<jblack> Heh. You've got a lot of people asking you about this, eh?
<spiv> So it seems :)
<jblack> I'll back off a bit
<spiv> Nah, it's fine.  You're always welcome to ask.
<OgMaciel> stub, excuse me... do you have a minute?
<stub> Whats up?
<OgMaciel> I need to change my current ubuntu email 
<OgMaciel> launchad won't let me
<OgMaciel> ogra suggested I asked for help here
<OgMaciel> think you can lend me a hand?
<spiv> stub: I think it may be related to bug 5292
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5292: People setting preferred contact address to @ubuntu.com In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Guilherme Salgado, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5292
<stub> You need to change your 'name' field to what you want (name -> name@ubuntu.com). However, I believe the script that syncs names to email addreses is currently broken so elmo might need to fix it manually for you.
<OgMaciel> stub, already changed my name but have not been able to reach elmo
<OgMaciel> spiv, actually my email has to be update... and launchpad requires an email verification... so I have a catch 22
<jamesh> OgMaciel: try waiting til UK business hours
<OgMaciel> jamesh, that wouldn't work for me...  need to get my beauty sleep so I can be ready for work
<spiv> OgMaciel: What's your name in launchpad?
<OgMaciel> ogmaciel
<OgMaciel> ;)
<OgMaciel> https://launchpad.net/people/ogmaciel
<jamesh> OgMaciel: I'm just telling you when you are most likely to catch elmo.
<stub> Hmm... the email syncing bug has disappeared :-(
<spiv> Ah, your preferred isn't set to @ubuntu.com, that's good.
<lifeless> spiv: hola
<lifeless> spiv: nice work on the id mapping
<spiv> lifeless: Good afternoon.
<OgMaciel> spiv, I actually changed after you told me about the bug
<OgMaciel> ;)
<spiv> OgMaciel: Ah :)
<lifeless> spiv: I realise we did not talk about the priority of the other 5 use cases.
<lifeless> spiv: the other apache script is also a dependency for both pull and push
<lifeless> spiv: will it disrupt you to make it #1 ?
<spiv> lifeless: Only a little.
<lifeless> Ok, if its ok with you, please do that.
<lifeless> that will help unblock jblack & ddaa
<spiv> lifeless: so, to double-check, the thing to generate a file for RewriteMap?
<lifeless> yes
<spiv> i.e. the thing to make the public http work.  Ok.
<lifeless> yes
<spiv> (I'd hate to be working on the wrong thing!)
<OgMaciel> stub, so, should I wait for elmo?
<lifeless> ;)
<stub> OgMaciel: Nobody else can help you I'm afraid, so yes.
<OgMaciel> stub, no prob...  =)
<OgMaciel> England is 6 hours ahead of the US, right?
<lifeless> england is GMT at the moment
<lifeless> the US is more than one TZ, so your question is impossible to answer
<OgMaciel> lifeless, NYC
<OgMaciel> UTC-5
<lifeless> then england is 5 hours ahead  ofyou ;)
<OgMaciel> right-o
<OgMaciel> thought it would 6 but close enough
<OgMaciel> would be
<lifeless> 0-5 = -5 ;)
<lifeless> anyway that does not help you much 
<OgMaciel> ;)
<lifeless> james is operating at about -10
<OgMaciel> spiv, will launchpad be ever translated to other languages?
<spiv> OgMaciel: Eventually, yes.
<OgMaciel> cool
<spiv> We have lots of other things to work on first :)
* OgMaciel works with the Brazilian translating team
<OgMaciel> some people stumble a bit on the CoC signing and stuff
<OgMaciel> obviously people who work as translators shouldn't have a problem... ;)
<spiv> Heh :)
<OgMaciel> spiv, stub thanks for your time...  will try again some time earlier tomorrow
<stub> Ahh - Bug 5278
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5278: Launchpad name -&gt; @ubuntu.com email address broken In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: James Troup, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5278
<spiv> Heh, there's a bug in Ubugtu there :)
<spiv> "&gt;"
* lifeless takes away stubs refresh button
<_keturn> ...the python-openid library has been announced...  it becons to you...  it says "please integrate me with launchpad!  please!"
<stub> Excellent - might save us having to implement chunks of it ourselves.
<stub> Bug 1169
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1169: Launchpad should support OpenID In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169
<_keturn> stub: let me know if it'll work for you
<stub> _keturn: We won't be looking at that until maybe February
<jamesh> stub: would staging be in a state where I could do another test run of the bugzilla-importer some time?
<stub> jamesh: Now would be fine.
<spiv> _keturn: Thanks!
<stub> Can I consider the Referrer: header 'reliable enough' for refactoring the notifications machinery?
<stub> lifeless, spiv, jamesh: ^^^
<stub> ie. given that it won't be an attack point (worst you could do is screw up your own session), can I rely on our target browsers setting it consistently?
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> there are privacy plugins that disable it
<lifeless> whats the refactoring you want to do ?
<stub> oh - bum. There is still the same flaw anyway. I can't see a way to refactor the notifications to reliably display them without passing a token in the URL.
<spiv> Getting rid of ?lpnotification=xxxxxx I'm guessing?
<lifeless> set cookie
<lifeless> ?
<lifeless> what are the constraints
<lifeless> are we allowed to put the notification in session state ?
<stub> Page A sets notifications and redirects to page B. Client loads page B, finding notifications displayed.
<stub> Yes - the messages are in the session. The token is used to identify which messages to display.
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> and its a one time thing
<lifeless> the right way for that is a url parameter or post parameter
<stub> Indeed. But complicated because when the client views page B, they load page B and all its resources.
<lifeless> ...
<stub> The current implementation is correct and reliable. But people dislike it for aesthetic reasons.
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> what aestehtic reasons ?
<stub> http://launchpad.net/+niceurl?lpnotification=HKJDHADFSSDFSDFSF
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> use a post
<lifeless> not a get
<spiv> lifeless: I file a bug, and then want to paste the URL, but the URL immediately after filing the bug has lpnotification=blergh
<stub> I think the best I can do is shrink the token and the key
<spiv> I think that's the specific example that came up.
<stub> lifeless: I can redirect using a post?
<lifeless> or dont redirect, just display the correct content on the page and set the location: header so that the browser shows the url they would have redirected to
<stub> If I set the location header, the browser will redirect won't it? Or is that contingent on a 3xx status being sent too?
<lifeless> contingent
<stub> Cool - that behavior could be useful. Didn't know that.
<lifeless> test it first ;)
<lifeless> I'm going of deep-foo memory here
<lifeless> one thing
<lifeless>    If a resource has been created on the origin server, the response
<lifeless>    SHOULD be 201 (Created) and contain an entity which describes the
<lifeless>    status of the request and refers to the new resource, and a Location
<lifeless>    header (see section 14.30).
<lifeless> right] 
<lifeless> so, I think the magic combo is:
<lifeless> POST-> 201 + locationheader of the bug; shows bug pages content
<lifeless> I don't think there is a one size fits all for this - we have at least two discrete use cases
<jamesh> I wonder if that actually works ...
<lifeless> one is editing, one is creating. We *might* be able to showhorn both into the 201 mechanism
<lifeless> jamesh: thus the 'test it' phrase ;)
<stub> Could be tricky, as I have a URL. I would need to reverse engineer the URL to determine what page to display.
<jamesh> stub: is it possible to just queue up the notifications, and have the act of rendering the next page pop off all the pending notifications?
<lifeless> is ie a target browser ?
<lifeless> jamesh: no
<lifeless> jamesh: RACE CONDITION
<jamesh> ah.
<stub> Unless I use HTTP to retrieve the URL,insert the notifications, then return it.... yech...
<lifeless> stub: huh, surely the lp machinery is more flexible than that
<lifeless> stub: i.e. let the current request complete, and chain into the new request, use its content, set the response code to 201 and stash the url in location
<stub> Something like that. /+shownotification?url=http://launchpad.net/dfs would need to ask the publisher to render http://launchpad.net/dfs for me, and return that after setting the relevant headers. Tricky bit would be virtual hosting, as some of that is done using Apache rules outside of Z3. I also need to canonicalize relative URLs in the redirect. It is non-trivial :-/
<lifeless> ah
<stub> I'm wondering if I can just render the page as normal, but set the Location: header and possibly change the status to make the browser display the same URL but without the parameters
<lifeless> well, I would suggest we:
<lifeless> test various permutations to get a working mock up
<lifeless> then worry about feasability in lp today/refactorings to do it long term
<lifeless> we dont want an incorrect solution after all ;)
<lifeless> one thing to note is that a 201 page is one less roundtrip for the browser -> faster
<stub> Oh - it appears to have become a high priority which is why I'm looking at aesthetic changes now rather than infrastructure we need :-(
<stub> I'll try setting the Location header and changing the status - should be a simple modification to what we already have.
<lifeless> blargh
<stub> See what happens. Thanks ;)
<lifeless> np
<stub> I can't help thinking there is a big security hole in here - if this works, in theory I could serve up a web page with a 201 giving a Location: of www.microsoft.com or something
<jamesh> this really sounds like the sort of thing that might work in lynx (which uses w3c libwww) but nothing else
<stub> Hmm... this might work and be more mainstream. Simply stuff all the notifications into the session. When a page renders the messages, it makes a call that erases the notifications. This will fail in edge cases (multiple windows open into launchpad being used at the same time), but should be good enough that the edge cases will never happen.
<stub> At the moment, we don't have the 'erase the notifications' call so this mechanism would display the notifications on every page subsequently rendered.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Update staging's Gina config (r2903: Stuart Bishop)
<lifeless> stub: it will be something..
<lifeless> stub: not sure it qualifies as more mainstream. 201 is used, and users hate the sort of bug you are creating
<lifeless> is the bug that the url is 'bad' or that the notifications show to anyone given that url ?
<stub> The bug is the URL is bad. The notifications will only be shown to the original client (the actual message is stored in the Session, and silently ignored if the session has no notifications matching that token)
<lifeless> ok
<stub> Just setting the Location: header and the 201 status didn't work btw.
<lifeless> after a post ?
<lifeless> the spec says that only works in the reply-to-a-post
<stub> No - just the redirect. 
<stub> The main use is for self posting forms - the form finds itself valid, makes changes, and redirects with a notification.
<stub> Unfortunately by the time the redirect is invoked, the page has likely already been rendered
<lifeless> but the use case does not need a redirect.
<lifeless> the use case needs:
<lifeless> a specific url displayed
<lifeless> content changed in the system
<lifeless> notification on the displayed page
<stub> It needs to work with a redirect or we need to rewrite the form machinery
<lifeless> details :)
<lifeless> seriously though, using redirects there is only one correct way: a token in the url
<lifeless> anything else will have race conditions on either the client or server end
<lifeless> POE might have some hints, but thats still draft
<spiv> Pieces Of Eight?
<lifeless> post once exactly
<stub> I think I have to go with race conditions, hopefully minimized, to keep people happy. We can revert to the existing correct implementation if people bitch easily enough.
<jamesh> lifeless: what if you don't know the destination URL you want the user to arrive at after posting the form til the form has been posted?
<stub> Thankfully the race conditions will only be UI glitches - no data loss or OOPS pages will happen. Just messages appearing in the wrong window if you are driving multiple launchpad windows simultaneously.
<lifeless> jamesh: exsqueeze me ?
<lifeless> jamesh: this is logically the same as emitting the form that the current redirect points at, at the end of the post transaction.
<jamesh> lifeless: say you have a post form for creating something, and you want the user on the page for that thing when they post?
<jamesh> lifeless: where that second URL depends on the contents of the form?
<lifeless> jamesh: I don't understand you. There is no change from todays situation, so are you asking about something we cant do today, or about something you think is changing in my proposal ?
<jamesh> lifeless: I was wondering how you'd handle that case without a redirect?
<lifeless> jamesh: ?!!!
<lifeless> define 'after posting the form'
<lifeless> at the moment the logic is roughly:
<lifeless> accept a post
<lifeless> perform a transaction
<lifeless> issue a redirect to a url
<lifeless> render that url when the client asks for it
<lifeless> the logic I am proposing is roughly:
<lifeless> accept a post
<lifeless> perform a transaction
<lifeless> render the same url the prior logic used and put it in the location header
<lifeless> --
<stub> Bah. priming the remote branch using 'cp -a rocketfuel/launchpad/devel foo/launchpad/whatever' no longer seems to speed pushes of new branches :-/
<jamesh> stub: in BjornT's review of my bugzilla stuff, he mentioned creating a database patch to add the extra user on production.  I don't see any of the existing db patches that just add data to the tables
<jamesh> (and it sounds like it would cause problems when loading the sample data)
<jamesh> what is the preferred way to do this?
<stub> Yup - patches shouldn't insert data. A seperate script needs to be written to do the data insertions that I need to run on production manually.
<stub> Generally stuck in database/schema/pending
<jamesh> okay.
<jamesh> I guess I could run the SQL myself before doing the import
<jamesh> it's just the addition of a single user, and my script needs to be able to create users anyway
<sivang> morning all
<stub> jamesh: That would be best. Saves me forgetting ;)
<BjornT> jamesh: would you have time to review my DefaultAffectsTarget branch today?
<jamesh> BjornT: okay.
<BjornT> thanks jamesh 
<jamesh> I fixed the last round of problems you mentioned in the bugzilla-import branch
<BjornT> yeah, i've already approved the branch
<jamesh> okay.  I'll merge it after doing a test run on staging
<stub> importing stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad--staging--3 into /home/warthogs/archives/stub/stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad/3/staging
<stub> Cleaning up
<stub> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.OSError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/home/warthogs/archives/stub/stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad/3/staging/./configs/staging3/mail-configure-normal.zcml'
<stub>   at /home/warthogs/source/bzr.integration/bzrlib/changeset.py line 376
<stub>   in apply
<stub> lifeless: More conversion breakage ^^^
<lifeless> garh
<ddaa> yummy
<lifeless> stub: I love you man. bug magnet
<ddaa> garh is a worm... not a bug
<lifeless> ddaa: ECONTEXT
<lifeless> 19:51 < stub> importing stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad--staging--3 into /home/warthogs/archives/stub/stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad/3/staging
<lifeless> 19:51 < stub> Cleaning up
<lifeless> 19:51 < stub> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.OSError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: 
<lifeless>               '/home/warthogs/archives/stub/stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad/3/staging/./configs/staging3/mail-configure-normal.zcml'
<lifeless> 19:51 < stub>   at /home/warthogs/source/bzr.integration/bzrlib/changeset.py line 376
<lifeless> 19:51 < stub>   in apply
<lifeless> 19:51 < stub> lifeless: More conversion breakage ^^^
<lifeless> 19:52 -!- ddaa [n=ddaa@nor75-18-82-241-238-155.fbx.proxad.net]  has joined #launchpad
<lifeless> 19:52 < lifeless> garh
<ddaa> you know, garh, this klingon delicacy :)
<stub> Sheesh... and I thought I had to be careful in Cambodia
<SteveA> Gagh 
<SteveA>     Klingon serpent worms. Gagh is best served while as fresh as possible, i.e. while still alive, and it dies only when entering the digestive tract. Klingons say that they don't care for the taste of gagh, but like it for the fight it puts up when eaten. There are actually at least 51 distinct "flavor" varieties of gagh.
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klingon#Klingon_cuisine
<lifeless> ddaa: garh is not gagh
<ddaa> mh... you spell klingon bether tan I.
<jamesh> lifeless: so what sort of Klingon delicacy is garh?
<lifeless> its not, I dont spell Klingon ;)
<ddaa> SteveA: what do you mean by "make the notional dependency-replacement-API explicit in the code, rather than saying ``well, the tests can replace anything they want''"?
<SteveA> ddaa: when i read the code, apart from that test, i cannot see that there is some attribute that some test will replace with a stub.
<SteveA> i think it is worth making that obvious in the code.
<ddaa> so, you mean adding a class attribute ImportToBzr._branch_type attribute initially set to ImportdBranch, and using that in ImportdToBzr.make_branch, as I suggested?
<SteveA> something like that, yes
<ddaa> NameError: name 'login' is not defined
<ddaa> so much for implicit imports
<ddaa> Since I have to send another merge request anyway, I'll do this other change.
<matsubara> good morning!
<SteveA> hi matsubara 
<SteveA> how's it going?
<cprov> morning people
<SteveA> hi cprov 
<cprov> SteveA:  hey ho 
<matsubara> SteveA: fine, what about you?
* Kinnison arghs
* Kinnison must have gone completely and utterly mad
* Kinnison is sure he sent a mail to kiko, stevea, etc about derivative distro stuff, in which he talked about resourcing the tasks, but he can't find the sodding mail
* Kinnison is teh_suck
<SteveA> Hey everyone, meeting in 28 minutes
<SteveA> matsubara: most excellent
<Kinnison> Hmm, I should get gone to the meeting place then
<Kinnison> daf: shall we?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<SteveA> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> SteveA: poing
<SteveA> last meeting, you had two "Change" items
<SteveA> one was sysadmin request latency
<SteveA> the other was review team latency
<SteveA> i'd like to address the review team latency point by pointing at lifeless, who is organising a review team meeting
<ddaa> sysadmin request: was discussed monday, "fuzzy requests"
<SteveA> do you have any other sysadmin requests waiting?
<ddaa> No, only the two we discussed monday.
<SteveA> okay
<ddaa> Well, Znarl has telling me he'll be doing a neumayer upgrade "tomorrow" since the beginning of week, as well...
<SteveA> lifeless: are we having a reviews get-together in 5 mins?
<SteveA> ddaa: there's a machine called "neumayer" ?
<ddaa> which kind of suggest there's something wrong with sysadmin scheduling
<ddaa> SteveA: yes, second hoover slave
<SteveA> could we call it niemayer, to make it even more confusing?
<SteveA> and also have a machine called ddae while we're at it
<kiko-zzz> heh
<ddaa> it was there _before_ niemeyer
<ddaa> so it's niemeyer's fault :P
<kiko> ddaa, not really.
<SteveA> niemeyer is pushing 30
<ddaa> kiko: at least, in the company...
<SteveA> i don't think the machine is that antique ;-)
<kiko> he's 26 
<SteveA> over 25 is pushing 30
<SteveA> i'm pushing from the other direction
<kiko> lol
<kiko> I'm pushing HARD
<kiko> so where's Kinnison 
<ddaa> so, you're pulling 30?
<kiko> and my soyuz output
<SteveA> Kinnison and daf are en-route to the meeting place
<SteveA> which i think is a pub in cambridge with internet access where these launchpad meetings traditionally take place
<SteveA> salgado: how's it going this morning?
<lifeless> SteveA: yes
<lifeless> in 3 minutes
<ddaa> SteveA: anything you want to talk about before meeting, or can I get a quick snack pre-meeting?
<salgado> SteveA, I'm a lot better. 
<lifeless> reviewer get together #c-m in 2 minutes
<cprov> kiko: good news about DF: NEW -> 9509 REJECTED -> 0 ... slowish (3s) but is working ;)
<SteveA> salgado: great.  i commented on your signup workflow spec.  i'd like to talk about it a little, after the meeting.
<SteveA> ddaa: nothing more
<kiko> cprov, ZERO rejected? woohoo
<kiko> you guys DELIVER
<SteveA> other than reviewers, everyone else consider taking a workrave before the meeting.
<cprov> kiko: that's the aim 
<SteveA> also, check out the https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MeetingAgenda page
* kiko chuckles wtf 0 dropped
<mpt> kiko, I think the proper term for that is "lolwtfbbq"
<cprov> kiko: another good news, full ubuntu archive is able to daily sync propely now, it spent 5914s yesterday, starting at 10 PM.
<kiko> cool
* cprov wonders why debian web site is down :(
<SteveA> ddaa: would you come onto #c-m please?
<lifeless> ddaa: ping
<lifeless> ddaa: can you come into #c-m and tell us your review-team issues ?
<SteveA> It is almost Festivus
<SteveA> But it is actually Launchpad Development Meeting time!
<SteveA> who is here today?
<kiko> I AM CANADA
<BjornT> me
<SteveA> (and no emoting please)
<matsubara> me
<bradb> me
<salgado> me
<daf> me
<mpt> me
<ddaa> no emoting
<daf> Kinnison is having some network trouble and will  be joining us shortly
<jblack> me
<spiv> me
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> stub sends apologies.  he'll be around a bit later after the meeting though.  i have his 3 sentences and production reports.
<lifeless> moi
* jamesh does not emote
<SteveA> welcome back to work daf.
<kiko> SteveA, niemeyer is on a plan, but I have his 3 sentences
<kiko> on a plane
<SteveA> ok. 
<jblack> I hope is plane is on a plan.
<kiko> salgado, is cprov up there?
<SteveA> that should go on the MeetingAgenda wiki page, as an apology, before the meeting
<daf> thanks SteveA 
<SteveA> but, thanks for saying now
* cprov here
<kiko> cprov, no emoting.
<SteveA> at least, not in the roll call
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting (discuss changing this again, RobertCollins)
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<mpool> movie sign!
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<SteveA>  * Gina and publisher and bugzilla import status (ChristianReis)
<SteveA>  * Leave reminder: AndrewBennetts will be on leave from the 14th for an unknown period due to jury duty.
<SteveA>  * Python's `list() __len__` optimization, and `SelectResults` (SteveAlexander)
<SteveA>  * Encoding the Launchpad Laws (BradBollenbach, ChristianReis)
<SteveA>  * Revising the decision about naming methods. (SteveAlexander)
<SteveA>  * Decide how to record bzr priorities for launchpad.  (SteveAlexander)
<SteveA>  * Reviewers meeting time. (RobertCollins)
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> that was the roll call, here's the agenda
<SteveA> it's pretty big today, so i'll be nudging things along... with my BOOT
<SteveA> all in the name of finishing on time.
<kiko> here's to delivery on time
<SteveA>  * Next meeting (discuss changing this again, RobertCollins)
* Kinnison is here
<Kinnison> NetworkMangler issues, sorry
<lifeless> yes, I suck, I did not get a set of proposed times up, sorry.
<SteveA> lifeless: last meeting we talked about having a wiki page and stuff to decide on a meeting time that works acceptably
<SteveA> lifeless: can we say, same time next week, unless the wiki page comes together first?
<lifeless> But I'm very sure now that its not possible because the only slow with any sane times is 2 hours earlier than now
<lifeless> and that gets tough for the brazilians
<lifeless> not to mention folk west of sao paulos
<mpt> I could do the wiki page, if lifeless's mind could better be used elsewhere
<lifeless> SteveA: yes, same time next week.
<lifeless> mpt: -please-
<SteveA> okay.
<mpool> SteveA: will there be a meeting on the 22nd?
<SteveA> lifeless: i am okay with you missing these meetings sometimes, and making another forum for you to do QA and bzr related stuff with the team
<SteveA> this might be better for mpool as well
<lifeless> oh that would be lovely ;)
<SteveA> so, let's move energies towards that.  lifeless, you're in charge ;-)
<lifeless> bah, you delegator you
<lifeless> :)
<SteveA> next up, Activity reports.  
<SteveA> The following people were lax with activity reporting last week: Kinnison, jamesh, SteveA, jordi, carlos
<SteveA> i still suck... no activity reports recently
<kiko> I am a rock
<BjornT> i'm up to date
<spiv> I've fallen behind, but I have notes and will do a quick catchup.
<lifeless> I suck this time
<kiko> Kinnison, how's that for chiding me 2 months ago? :-P
* Kinnison restarted from Monday and is done
<jblack> I'm normally a rock. This week, I suck massively
<jamesh> I just sent one for today.  Should send a summary one too
<bradb> I'm the slime (i.e. I'm up to date)
<Kinnison> kiko: Estrla
<salgado> I think I missed monday's report, but send all others
<daf> I'm up to date
<ddaa> uptodate
<matsubara> up to date
* cprov lost some days last week, but is up-to-date currently with gtimelog
<mpool> up to date
<mpt> up to Tuesday, will be up to date in about five minutes
<SteveA> cprov: are you up to date or not on sending the emails?
<lifeless> up to date now
<SteveA> cprov: i mean, i'm up to date in gtimelog, but i'm slack on actually sending them
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * RobertCollins to collect a list of the timezones people are in (as offsets from UTC), and come up with a set of proposed regular meeting times on a wiki page. 
<SteveA>  * Kiko and others to get a launchpad community meeting going.  Discussion continued in an email thread.
<SteveA>  * SteveA to write definitive emails about naming methods and about raising and catching exceptions.
<SteveA>  * Andrew to update the PythonStyleGuide wiki page, to explain naming and exception handling standards.
<SteveA>  * SteveA to talk with david about the "change" items: sysadmin request latency and code review latency.
<cprov> SteveA: sorry, I meant "really up-to-date with gtimelog and emails this week" 
<kiko> SteveA, sending them in is pretty easy. come on!
<kiko> so I've collected opinions on what do to with the user list
<SteveA> lifeless's collection of TZs didn't happen
<SteveA> but we've addressed that
<SteveA> i send emails about exceptions and naming methods, but we'll look again at naming methods today
<kiko> I will be sending the weekly (hopefully) launchpad landing reports there
<spiv> I suck.  The PythonStyleGuide page is still sitting on the canonical wiki untouched.  It needs moving to the LP wiki, but more importantly needs to be reviewed to be current.
<SteveA> spiv: don't worry about it.  we'll find somone else to do that, given your task list, and jury duty
<spiv> SteveA: Thanks
<SteveA> kiko: cool.  how about announcing these developer meetings on there?
<SteveA> i can announce production of a summary, when i do it
<SteveA> I talked with ddaa about his Change items
<kiko> SteveA, yes, sounds good
<kiko> SteveA, I don't think error reports belong there
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<kiko> but
* daf volunteers to work on the style guide
<kiko> there are no users
<kiko> so we need to do an announcement
<SteveA> thanks daf
<SteveA> Production status:
<SteveA> Current plan is to roll out the head as of now next Tuesday to production. A
<SteveA> more recent version, or a branch with cherry picks, may be rolled out
<SteveA> instead if people let me know what landings are important enough to bump up.
<SteveA> jamesh's error handling code will be going out which will be useful in
<SteveA> diagnosing problems.
<SteveA> LibrarianGarbageCollection has been run on production, reducing the number
<SteveA> of files by an order of magnitude. We not have 177GB free on the existing
<SteveA> Librarian server. The new disk was being tested - I havn't heard back from
<SteveA> elmo/Znarl yet if these tests were successful. The Librarian will be moving
<SteveA> to a new server when the disk is available freeing up macaroni for other tasks.
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> Staging update:
<SteveA> Staging database has not been synced with production for a while. Code will
<SteveA> be updated tomorrow to HEAD for a fresh Gina run. I would like to know from
<SteveA> Kiko and Daniel if I should resync the staging database to the production
<SteveA> database, or if there are any records that should be removed before doing
<SteveA> the Gina run. I hope to be online later tonight to catch up on this.
<SteveA> 
<Kinnison> Why are we doing a fresh gina run?
<Kinnison> Isn't the current dataset okay? We just need to add in the missing archs
<SteveA> i'll need to note to stub that i'll have some UI stuff to land, done later today.
<kiko> we don't need a fresh gina run.
<kiko> it's just a matter of you giving stub a definitive SQL patch for the arch information to add
<kiko> and telling him to run it
<kiko> we've bungled this for a WEEK
<kiko> and xmas is on the horizon
<kiko> mark is going to toast my bacon if I don't get this diff down to zero like yesterday
<Kinnison> Right, I'll get on that patch ASAP
<jamesh> the bugzilla import should be ready to go after that.
<Kinnison> SteveA: ActionItem: Kinnison to write SQL patch for adding correct extra archs to production DB
<kiko> as soon as a mdz-accepted diff of dist and pool are done, Gina will be run on production.
<bradb> jamesh: sweet
<kiko> this is still a week away
<SteveA> Kinnison: thanks.  and i appreciate you using a tag from MeetingAgenda
<kiko> but no more than a week
<SteveA>  * Gina and publisher and bugzilla import status (ChristianReis)
<SteveA> we've moved on to here i seems
<SteveA> we've moved on to here it seems
<kiko> I just talked about that, and sent a report  in yesterday
<kiko> jamesh, I owe you an apology but you don't even know why yet.
<kiko> SteveA, move on
<SteveA>  * Leave reminder: AndrewBennetts will be on leave from the 14th for an unknown period due to jury duty.
<SteveA> spiv: apparently, if you go barefoot, they never choose you ;-)
<spiv> SteveA: So I've heard :)
<SteveA>  * Python's `list() __len__` optimization, and `SelectResults` (SteveAlexander)
<SteveA> when we do list() on a SelectResults object, its __len__ is implicitly called
<SteveA> this is a total screwup in the python language IMO 
<SteveA> an optimisation on list() with unintended consequences
<SteveA> anyway, we can fix it for rendering page templates, but not for using list() in other circumstances
<SteveA> so, i propose removing __len__ from SelectResults
<spiv> That has the extra advantage of reducing our divergence from upstream.
<SteveA> and maybe adding a .toList() method
<ddaa> apparently the assumption is that __len__ ought to be CHEAP. Performance is part of the contract sometimes.
<jamesh> SteveA: it sounds like it is only a problem for our sqlobject though: upstream doesn't have a SelectResults.__len__()
<jamesh> possibly for this very reason
<kiko> jamesh, yes that's true.
<SteveA> ddaa: there are no good assumptions for __len__.
<SteveA> ddaa: some people even argue it shoudl return an Approximate length!
<SteveA> others have argued it should return sys.maxint sometimes
<SteveA> total crack
<salgado> what about stub's suggestion of adding a __nonzero__ with a LIMIT in the SQL?
<SteveA> salgado: i don't know about that
<spiv> I think we should avoid overriding operators/magic methods on SelectResults.
<salgado> this way we could remove __len__ without breaking lots of page templates that use SelectResults in boolean contexts
<RainCT> Hi
<SteveA> let's get closer to upstream
<spiv> The convenience is outweighed by the potential for subtle performance issues.
<salgado> SteveA, he suggested that in a bug comment
<spiv> And subtle bugs!
<jamesh> details to bug 4818 and bug 4819 have details
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4818: SQLObject executing spurious COUNT(*) using slices In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Andrew Bennetts, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/4818
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4819: zope calls list(iterable) whenever we use tal:repeat="item iterable" In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/4819
<SteveA> i think we can use __nonzero__ with a deprecation warning as a temporary measure
<SteveA> i want to carefully see what the effect of it is
<ddaa> spiv++ but we need to got there slowly as everybody is already overloaded.
<SteveA> anyway, there will be a bunch of stuff that needs changing
<kiko> SteveA, __nonzero__ I think is a reasonable transition measure
<SteveA> we can make shortlist() accommodate .count()
<SteveA> and we should be using shortlist() and not list() for SelectResults anyway
<kiko> because it will be a bit less painful for the templates
<daf> let's try spiv's plan and see what it breaks on staging
<SteveA> jamesh: would you take on doing this work?
<kiko> I suspect few pagetests will pass, daf
<kiko> or perhaps better put a large number of pagetests will break
<spiv> It would be interesting to comment it out and see what breaks, but I fear kiko is right.
<SteveA> we can talk in detail about what is involved outside of this meeting.
<jamesh> SteveA: removing __len__ outright, or removing it and adding __nonzero__?
<jamesh> SteveA: okay.  I'll look at it.
<SteveA> removing __len__, making shortlist() work, adding __nonzero__ with a warning logged so we can see where it is used,
<SteveA> and if the extra query is a problem.
<kiko> and run the tests
<kiko> note that many pagetest will not fail because they don't test well the results of an action
<SteveA>  * Encoding the Launchpad Laws (BradBollenbach, ChristianReis)
<kiko> so there may be a boolean block that will be used instead of the other
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> you all knew that
<kiko> so bradb has suggested making a simple set of rules that link into more wordy documents
<kiko> I think his concern is that the hacking faq is a mess and hard to read
<bradb> yes
<SteveA> that's an attractive idea
<Kinnison> It is very hard to read
* cprov nods 
<kiko> what do you think, daf?
* Kinnison probably knows less than 50% of the hackingfaq because it's so hard to deal with
<kiko> I think this is related to the style guide in a way
<SteveA> it also means that reviewers can quote rule numbers.  although, a mnemonic might be more memorable.
<daf> hmm
<SteveA> like, WriteAGoddamnTest rather than rule 23
<mpt> Numbers may change over time, as related items are put together
<daf> I think the hackingfaq is a mess, but I can't think of an obvious way to organise the information there better
<SteveA> making a smaller set of the most important information 
<SteveA> and putting "aids to debugging" separately
* Kinnison thinks an index which has each concept listed with no more than 20 words describing it
<Kinnison> and then linking to more verbose documents with examples
<Kinnison> that'd be ace
<SteveA> making it more task oriented, perhaps.  writing code; debugging; reviewing; testing; ...
<daf> we could split off a DatabaseHackingFAQ
<mpt> That's what I tried to do by putting all the Web UI stuff on a separate page a few months ago, for example
<daf> but?
<SteveA> daf: what do you think about making this a special area for you?
<cprov> grouping information by procedures would be fine: designing, coding, testing, debugging
<SteveA> i think you have a talent for documentation
<kiko> I think splitting the document into smaller documents isn't what bradb suggested
<kiko> I think so too, daf.
<daf> the style guide will steal some of it
<daf> SteveA: certainly
<SteveA> okay.
<SteveA> thank you
<daf> there's overlap with the style guide, so it would make sense for me to work on it too
<SteveA> let's try some stuff.
<SteveA>  * Revising the decision about naming methods. (SteveAlexander)
<daf> I'll bring up what I've done in the next meeting to get feedback
<bradb> SteveA: wait
<SteveA> make it quick, brad
<bradb> SteveA: What's the next action on getting the coding standards document done?
<kiko> bradb, how about you talk to daf and try and sift out a good format that takes into account both sides of the coin?
<kiko> I understand what you want and I think it's a good idea
<bradb> ok
<kiko> is that a good plan you think?
<bradb> sure
<kiko> rock on
* Kinnison thinks that's a good idea. Especially while brad is in closer TZ proximity to daf
<SteveA> last meeting, we came to a decision about naming methods and functions.  when talking about this decision, I didn't take into account the existing codebase.  so, the decision wasn't so good in practice.
<SteveA>  * Revising the decision about naming methods. (SteveAlexander)
<SteveA> last meeting, we came to a decision about naming methods and functions.  when talking about this decision, I didn't take into account the existing codebase.  so, the decision wasn't so good in practice.
<kiko> jamesh, here's why I'm sorry.
<SteveA> the decision was foo_bar_baz() style elsewhere
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> the decision was foo_bar_baz() style everywhere
<SteveA> but, various people observed, and kiko checked, that we have LOTS of code already using the fooBarBaz() style for methods
<cprov> kiko: too early for commendations: 
<cprov> psycopg.OperationalError: FATAL:  the database system is starting up
<cprov> ; used connection string 'dbname=launchpad_dogfood user=uploader'
<kiko> (shit)
<cprov> kiko: Kinnison: wth is going on with DF ?
<kiko> cprov, ##soyuz1.0
<cprov> kiko: yes, sorry
<kiko> sure.
<SteveA> so, i want to propose we go for option 2 from https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DevelopmentMeeting20051124
<SteveA> 2. All methods should be named fooBar, and all other attributes, properties and functions should be named foo_bar.
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> this is reasonably close to the style of most of the launchpad code
<Kinnison> SteveA: that gets +1 from me
<ddaa> +1
<BjornT> +1
<daf> what's our stance on changing existing code to fit?
<SteveA> daf: see https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DevelopmentMeeting20051124
<SteveA> anyone against this?
<daf> ok
<kiko> one thing
<kiko> I have a list of potentially non-conforming methods
<kiko> there are actually not so many in lib/canonical/launchpad
<daf> in that case, +1 from me
<kiko> but quite a few in the deep dark corners of lib/canonical/non-launchpad
<kiko> I'll send my analysis to the list
<SteveA> it is mainly lib/canonical/launchpad we should be concerned about
<SteveA> the rest matters, but not so much from this point of view
<SteveA> for example, HCT client libraries don't matter from this point of view
<SteveA>  * Decide how to record bzr priorities for launchpad.  (SteveAlexander)
<SteveA> in the last meeting, various things were proposed
<SteveA>  * a wiki page
<SteveA>  * using malone
<SteveA> malone is an attractive option, except that there is no facility to state the importance for launchpad as separate from the importance for everyone else
<kiko> SteveA, the SWB
<kiko> that should be used
<kiko> let's place a "dogfood" tag in the status whiteboard
<daf> wiki++
<SteveA> i'd like mpool and lifeless and jblack and kiko to come up with a way to do this that works for everyone
<kiko> and then we can query for it easily
* Kinnison gives +1 to wiki page
<SteveA> kiko: that's an interesting proposal.  we need to find out if it will work in practice
<Kinnison> and -0 to malone
<kiko> this has the advantage of helping with the SWB test we want to do
<jblack> For malone, voting would be cool. Thats not there.
<mpool> in the interim, i suggest a wiki page
<SteveA> we're almost out of time.  so, i'm moving on
<jblack> wiki++
<SteveA> i don't want to make the decision here today
<kiko> sure
<mpool> but i'd like searchable tags in malone sometime
<mpool> ok done
<kiko> mpool, there /are/ searchable tags in malone
<SteveA>  * Reviewers meeting time. (RobertCollins)
<lifeless> wiki++
<SteveA> lifeless: please announce
<kiko> just that nobody knows how to use them
<lifeless> reviewers meeting, wednesday 0900 UTC
<SteveA> where?
<lifeless> #launchpad
<sivang> bah, I'm missing a development meeting, right?
<SteveA> required attendees?
<lifeless> there is a wiki page for agenda items
<SteveA> max duration?
<lifeless> 45 minutes max
<SteveA> wiki page where?
<lifeless> reviewers mandatory *if you can*
<sivang> yes, I am. bad.
<lifeless> arghagrhgarhg
<SteveA> gagh
<lifeless> give a second and I'll look it up
<SteveA> while lifeless looks...
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<kiko> Bag: landing untested code
<lifeless> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/ReviewerMeetingAgenda
<kiko> Bag: not sending in reports on progress
<lifeless> anyone else is welcome. Done.
<kiko> Change: get us a 3-month roadmap
<bradb> Change: our version of zope 3 to the newest one
<lifeless> bradb++
<SteveA> kiko:  Change: people should send in reports on progress
<SteveA> perhaps?
<kiko> perhaps stub will have to lead the zope3 migration.
<kiko> SteveA?
<SteveA> i'll do it.
<kiko> we rely to much on IRC to communicate 
<SteveA> i spoke with stu about its details today
<kiko> and this is REALLY bad for australians
<kiko> I mean like a disaster in the making
<jblack> Its almost as bad for us americans.
<bradb> What's the next action required for the Z3 upgrade?
<SteveA> kiko: we could say everyone should send one launchpad list mail each day...
<SteveA> anyway, this section is not for discussion, but for Airing
<SteveA> i'll discuss items with people later
<kiko> SteveA, that's a bit over the top, but people need to learn to email ffs
<kiko> yeah
<SteveA> and they might turn into agenda items for next week
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> Go for it!
<SteveA> DONE: management, ui meetings with daf and mpt, code review
<SteveA> TODO: ui code for new layouts, project cowabunga, new zope3
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> DONE: Started optional-branch-title, bzr fetcher perfomance tuning, BranchPullListing format update, much review and merging and other overheads.
<ddaa> TODO: Comment on pending RT requests, finish optional-branch-title
<ddaa> BLOCKERS: sysadmin requests, baz2bzr with cscvs support
<Kinnison> DONE: Much publisher hacking, working with daf on soyuz ui stuff a bit, much ftpmaster tools hacking
<Kinnison> TODO: (hopefully) finish the publisher changes to bring it into line with the original archive. More ftpmaster tools, land these bits next week where I can.
<spiv> DONE: Various supermirror bits (more work on SFTP, apache config bigs, acceptance tests in English and automated code)
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: Nothing currently
<spiv> TODO: Supermirror cont'd.
<jamesh> DONE: merge ErrorReporting, start work on the analysis scripts.  Final adjustments to bugzilla importer scripts.
<jamesh> TODO: finish error report analysis scripts.  SelectResults.__len__() removal.
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<Kinnison> ~
<spiv> BLOCKED: no.
<daf> DONE: make notes for Soyuz UI, investigate +allpackages page slowness, work on Soyuz breadcrumbs
<matsubara> DONE: fixed some trivial bugs, bug triage and bug report
<matsubara> TODO: send diff for bug on email validation on +newteam form, more bug triage, catch up with bugmail
<matsubara> BLOCKED: nope
<daf> TODO: finish breadcrumb work, other Soyuz UI improvements, work on Python style guide and LaunchpadHackingFAQ
<lifeless> DONE: Finished profiling the lp test suite, baz2bzr in-branch continuation tests, design possible solution to test suite speed, discuss with various clued up folk. bzr tests for api usage.
<BjornT> DONE: basically finished first run of getting the email interface produce better error messages, including some general refactoring.  reviews.
<bradb> DONE: Wrote a patch to change the bug statuses, got blocked on signoff from mdz on changes, will revisit after InitialBugContacts is done. Almost finished InitialBugContacts.
<daf> BLOCKED: no
<bradb> TODO: Finish InitialBugContacts. Hacking in Vilnius.
<BjornT> TODO: reviews. a few more touches on error messages for the email interface, fix some reported bugs, mostly related to GPG signatures.
<lifeless> TODO: pqm switch over, baz2bzr custom build, submit-merge plugin, lp test work
<mpool> DONE: some storage development research, much developer coordination
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<lifeless> BLOCKED: zope3 update. week3.
<SteveA> stub: DONE: PostgreSQL session work, refactor BrowserNotificationMessages
<SteveA> stub: TODO: PostgreSQL session work, optimize full text index rebuilding (reducing rollout downtime).
<SteveA> stub: BLOCKED: Nope.
<salgado> DONE: Fixed the slowness in people vocabs and a couple other small bugs, almost finised with bug #5394, code review
<salgado> TODO: Finish #5394 (today, hopefully), start ProperSignUpWorkflow, code review
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5394: Clicking on "Advanced search" should preserve simple search criteria In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Guilherme Salgado, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5394
<mpool> TODO: finish damn storage
<mpool> BLOCKED: no
<jblack> DONE: supermirror, bzr support, drupal contrib work
<mpt> DONE: New page layout, minor template cleanup, new bzr workflow
<mpt> TODO: bugfixes, MaloneSearch spec, LaunchpadCapitalization
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<jblack> TODO: more launchpad refuel rewrite, bzr hacks
<jblack> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> ddaa: the tag is BLOCKED, not BLOCKERS.  I can't effectively grep otherwise.
<ddaa> Sorry
<lifeless> ddaa: SteveA is LISA
<lifeless> SteveA: And how does that make you feel ?
<ddaa> hi Lisa?
<SteveA> lifeless: is it because of your plans that you say that?
<SteveA> ddaa BLOCKERS: sysadmin requests, baz2bzr with cscvs support
<SteveA> lifeless BLOCKED: zope3 update. week3.
<kiko> DONE: Soyuz testing, Soyuz reports, Launchpad reports, team reviews,.
<kiko> TODO: Finish off Soyuz testing, fix a couple of smallish bugs, sort out LPQA, sort out the Cowabunga plan
<kiko> BLOCKED: Kinnison making a superhuman effort to get us down the last mile
<SteveA> is that it?
<jblack> better than eliza. :) 
<lifeless> SteveA: do you feel my plans have something to do with talking ?
<SteveA> kiko BLOCKED: Kinnison making a superhuman effort to get us down the last mile
<kiko> I need to type in niemeyer's they are in an SMS
<cprov> DONE: breezy-autotest w/ gustavo & kiko
<cprov> TODO: uploader-fix & dapper-uploads
<cprov> BLOCKED: DF issues (postgres misteriously dies) 
* Kinnison makes a note to buy more spinach and bananas
<kiko> <niemeyer> DONE: Soyuz deployment tests, Smart maintenence, Grumpy discussions and planning
<kiko> <niemeyer> TODO: More work on Soyuz
<kiko> <niemeyer> Blocked: nope
<SteveA> okay, cool
* Kinnison will also temporarily move into 29 acacia road and learn to scale rigging
<SteveA> it's a wrap.
<mpt> Everyone: Please enter how suitable each hour is for you at https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MeetingTimes -- if you do not, your preferences will not be counted
<bradb> SteveA: What's the next action required for Launchpad to be upgraded to the newest Zope 3 release?
<SteveA> thanks people.
<SteveA> END OF MEETING
<kiko> thanks
<spiv> SteveA: I'm impressed that you managed to keep the meeting on schedule! :)
<daf> hurrah
<jamesh> bradb: https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-6.04
<SteveA> bradb: me getting time to work on it.  we've already done a lot of the work in our launchpad tree.
<jblack> mpt: deadline? 
<mpt> jblack, hmm?
<mpt> oh
<jblack> when do you want them in by
<bradb> SteveA: What's the next action that needs to be done though is what I'm curious to know.
<mpt> Specifying meeting time preferences before the next meeting would be quick enough, you think SteveA?
<SteveA> i need to get a zope3 tree into my launchpad tree, run the tests and see what breaks.
<kiko> bradb, SteveA's been VERY busy over the last 2 weeks, so it's mainly blocked on him having time
<kiko> mpt, USE EMAIL
<mpt> yeah yeah
* kiko is having a caps day
<SteveA> mpt: we're not changing the launchpad development meeting time.
<bradb> kiko: "SteveA having time" isn't an actionable item, that's why I wanted to be more specific.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 15 Dec, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs are here: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mpt> SteveA, then I completely misunderstood what that whole discussion was about
<SteveA> mpt: instead, i proposed that lifeless and mpool (and jblack too) hold a meeting specifically for bzr and QA things in launchpad development
<kiko> salgado, excellent work on triaging bugs over the last weeks, congratulations.
<jblack> kissison: 3 hours a day? 
<SteveA> at a time that is still okay for the majority of the team
<SteveA> but that works better for antipodeans
<kiko> kissison? wtf
<jamesh> bradb: I assume that the list of milestones will be ordered if dates were assigned to them?
<mpool> (lifeless is afk)
<Kinnison> jblack: Hmm?
<jblack> You only marked 3 hours in a day as 1. :0
<bradb> jamesh: Ordered where?
<Kinnison> jblack: 9h a day I'm prepared to do, 3h are ideal
<mpt> SteveA, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DevelopmentMeeting20051117 talks specifically about changing the launchpad development meeting time.
<SteveA> yes
<Kinnison> jblack: also, I thought you said you weren't gay. Mr "In the navy, when I was young, and cute, ..."
<salgado> kiko, ta. :)
<jamesh> bradb: in the portlet, in the drop down on bugtask +editstatus pages, etc
<SteveA> but lifeless said that it wasn't possible to find a better time
<mpt> SteveA, so what was the wiki page needed for then?
<SteveA> it is no longer needed
<bradb> jamesh: I don't know.
<SteveA> although, it will be helpful for organising future meetings
<jamesh> bradb: okay.  They probably should be ordered though :)
<bradb> Yeah.
<mpool> so someone is going to write and suggest a time for this meeting?
<bradb> It all depends on what their tests look like.,
<bradb> s/,//
<jamesh> bradb: also, it looks like I could assign a milestone for an unrelated product/distro to a bug task
<SteveA> mpool: you and lifeless and jblack can talk about it at the next bzr meeting
<jamesh> (I haven't tested it yet, but it looks like it would be possible)
<lifeless> I'm off to bed
<lifeless> but I think we will want to make it accessible to the bulk of the reviewers for the quality bit
<bradb> jamesh: With a hand-hacked request, perhaps, yeah.
<lifeless> and to the infratructure/mgmt folk for the bzr needs
<bradb> jamesh: This'll be forgotten though in IRC. If you find a bug, please report it.
<lifeless> there may need to be some coordination points to gather needs up, otherwise we just end up with another megameeting at the same sucky time
<lifeless> I will email thoughts and a proposed time to launchpad next day or so
<jamesh> bradb: looks like I'm mistaken.  The database constraints should prevent it
<lifeless> ciao
<jamesh> (which is good)
<jamesh> and we shouldn't ever present a page that'll result in an oops caused by the constraint
<bradb> so the bug might just be that it's not tested (though, if it is, i'd be surprised)
<jblack> Who broke my lock?
<jblack> daf: not cool
* bradb & # shower
<kiko> hmmm, jblack?
<jblack> Nothing. Just jblack needing some sleep.
<daf> jblack: sorry -- there was no lock when I edited it
<daf> jblack: I'm done now
<jblack> thanks for the cleanup. =)
<jblack> done
<kiko> grumpy old men
<jblack> grumpy old, tired, fat, hungry men. =) 
<daf> jblack: there are 25 hours in your day :)
<jblack> Sorry daf. :) 
<daf> no worries
<jblack> What? You dont' work a 25 hour day? 
<jblack> I'll fix it in a little bit, after the contention wears off
<SteveA> if only... if only
<SteveA> wikis used modern revision control semantics
<jblack> we'd still conflict, I'm afraid.
<jblack> we're editing the same hunks
<SteveA> mpt: nice page!  https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MeetingTimes
<daf> yes, it is
<daf> go mpt
<ddaa> if only moin used a real-time collaborative editor
<SteveA> like gobby!
<SteveA> we love gobby
<daf> yes, gobby-moin integration would be wonderful
<ddaa> I guess the transactional aspect of moin would be problematic to preserve.
<mpt> So now we learn jblack's secret: he has 25 hours in each day!
<mpool>  yawn
* jblack grins
<salgado> SteveA, let's talk about ProperSignUpWorkflow now?
<SteveA> mpt: i'm not sure about "time with greatest number wins".  a full set of 0s would be better than 5 -1s and any number of 1s
<jblack> I think you'll probably end up with 5 -1s most anywhere.
<SteveA> so i think i'm most interested in the number of -1s in each column
<ddaa> mpt: got to point out that this cannot be used as a reference
<mpt> SteveA, true, so maybe the scale needs to be from -3 or -4 to 1, instead of -1 to 1
<ddaa> the preferred times change with DST
<SteveA> i think this is fine, just make the total the total number of -1s
<SteveA> ddaa: they change with all sorts of things.
<mpt> Another possibility is that people such as SteveA and kiko get to use a larger scale than everyone else, because it's more important that they be here
<SteveA> ddaa: getting a girlfriend / boyfriend for example
<mpt> ddaa, the idea is to keep it updated :-)
<SteveA> mpt: let's keep it simple, and collect total -1 s
<kiko> mpt, can you send an email on this?
<SteveA> -1 is all that matters. 
<ddaa> indeed... my constraints changed quite a lot now that I'm working in a shared bedroom...
<SteveA> it says "i really don't want to be there"
<jblack> so a non-communicative, rebellious sort may go for 24 -1's ? 
<kiko> ddaa, you can do like mark. use the toilet. 8)
<ddaa> jblack: that sums up to exactly the same thing as "0" everywhere :)
<SteveA> it is also interesting to note how many -1s are in each person's row
<ddaa> since what matters is the maximum (over hours) of the sum (over people).
<mpt> kiko, I would have e-mailed about it, were it not for the fact that SteveA says we're not going to be using it in the near future
<SteveA> mpt: please add a column on the right for "total -1s", and make the total row on the bottom mean "total -1s" also
<SteveA> mpt: we are going to use it, just not for the launnchpad meeting
<kiko> mpt, it's going to be used, and if there's no email I won't do it
<SteveA> not for the launchpad dev meeting
<SteveA> it will be very useful in planning other meetings
<kiko> and for the last time
<kiko> USE EMAIL
<kiko> U S E   E M A I L
<kiko> how many times do I have to ask?
<mpt> SteveA, if it's going to be used for meetings between specific people, that's done by copying the relevant people's rows and calculating totals from there. An overall total isn't interesting, except for an all-hands meeting.
<jblack> Ok. I must have missed a big point?
<jblack> Do you mean use email to communicate more often, or for meetings?
<SteveA> mpt: the overall total is interesting i think.  it tells you who is likely to be around at a given time.
<mpt> okie dokie
<kiko> jblack, for everything
<mpt> I thought Moin had a macro for totalling table columns, but it appears not
<kiko> jblack, using IRC means nobody in .au knows what the hell is going on
<mpt> jblack, your row has one too many columns, please to be fixing
<kiko> and it's a cancer
<mpt> ah, it's fixed, ignore me
<jblack> mpt: I fixed that a while.. yeah
<ddaa> kiko: except lifeless, but everybody knows he does not sleep
<jblack> that's why I live on an aussie schedule in the us.
<mpt> sleepless
<kiko> not sleeping == crap code 
* ddaa just started Beggars Ride
<spiv> Heh, so far the only time not vetoed is the time lifeless chose for the review team meeting.
<mpt> I wasn't intending -1 to be a veto
<spiv> Well, veto is probably to strong a term.
<spiv> Not awful for anyone.
<mpt> I could still make all my -1s, I'd just need to use an alarm clock and hot chocolate
<mpt> (and when I get back to NZ, I will be doing just that with the current time)
<SteveA> mpt: when do you get back to NZ?
<jblack> I hope my -1's show how tough the current meeting is for me
<mpt> 20th
<SteveA> jblack: you saw my note about you, lifeless and mpool finding a new meeting time?
<SteveA> for a meeting called by yourselves?
<kiko> bradb, SteveA: are you okay with wontfixing bug 2711?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2711: Don't use my email addy to email me about my bugs In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: NeedInfo https://launchpad.net/bugs/2711
<SteveA> i guess.  i can imagine an option like in mailman for "don't mail me my own messages"
<bradb> kiko: I think the email headers are broken, but I'll wait until more users complain before proposing a better way to fix it. I'd let 2711 incubate.
<SteveA> so, suggest that as a feature that the reporter can file if wanted
<mpt> I like the idea of adding "(via Launchpad)" without changing the address
<kiko> bradb, in what way do you seem them as broken?
<kiko> it's exactly what a mailing list does
* SteveA --> lunch
<kiko> hopefully mailman's headers are not broken
<kiko> mpt, I like it too. that could be a valid change.
<bradb> kiko: Sorry, don't have time for that discussion right now.
* Kinnison heads home
<Kinnison> ciao
<bradb> kiko: And, I'd rather not rant. The users will tell the story (or not, which would be just as good.)
<kiko> wtf
<kiko> bradb, I totally did not understand your comment.
<bradb> kiko: I'm working on IBC right now. I don't have time to get into a discussion about bug headers, that's all.
<kiko> ok.
<kiko> I'll mail warthogs with an RFC:.
<kiko> matsubara, ping?
<kiko> actually
<kiko> daf?
<matsubara> kiko: pong
<daf> kiko: yo
<kiko> matsubara, I'm stuck with bug 
<kiko> aha
<kiko> daf, dude, bug 1681 is still open after 1000 years
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1681: Viewing a translation page fails in unix2newlines In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681
<kiko> daf, do you think you could, as a personal favor, nuke that one? I can cut any corners to help you :)
<daf> let's see
<kiko> there's right now an easy way to reproduce it
<daf> great
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/ncpfs/+pots/ncpfs/de/+translate
<daf> == Exceptions ==
<daf> In general, these rules don't apply when editing 
<kiko> daf, select untranslated and submit
<daf> oops
<daf> == Exceptions ==
<daf> In general, these rules don't apply when editing 
<daf> bah
<kiko> unix2newlines SUCKS
<kiko> but I'm not proposing rewriting it
<kiko> daf, even a band-aid fix with a test I accept
<daf> either: unix2windows_newlines should not raise an exception for already converted text, or;
<daf> all code that calls it should check first
<daf> it seems to only be called in one place
<kiko> :BikeFindRefs
<kiko> I think it raising ValueError is just stupid IMO
<kiko> but we need to test this
<daf> I'm going to check what it does with strings that contain a mixture
<kiko> cool
<daf> it it does the right thing, then I think we just remove the exception
<kiko> and add a test
<kiko> :)
<daf> of course :)
<daf> "if text is None: return None"
<daf> wtf
<kiko> bug 3053 is in the same line
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<daf> hmm, interesting
<daf> the comment in the callsite implies that the database content should never have a \r in it
<daf> I'd like to know what SELECT COUNT(*) FROM POTranslation WHERE potranslation ~ '\r' yields on production
<kiko> I can do it on staging if you like
<kiko> actually
<kiko> i can do it on prod
<daf> groovy
<daf> either of those would be good
* kiko remembers which box to ssh to
<kiko> running query..
<kiko> launchpad_prod=> SELECT COUNT(*) FROM POTranslation WHERE translation ~ '\r';
<kiko>  count 
<kiko> -------
<kiko>    383
<kiko> ahoy!
<daf> aha
<daf> what about SELECT COUNT(*) FROM POTranslation;?
<kiko> 5405030
<daf> ok, not many as a proportion then
<daf> they shouldn't be there at all
<daf> I get the feeling we've been through this before
<daf> I wonder if we can add a constraint to prevent it from happening again
<daf> or if this is more of an oscar thing
<daf> 'twould be nice to catch it as it happens
<kiko> daf, we could email stub to find out
<spiv> Hmm, I think I need to find someone to adopt sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/spiv/launchpad/gpg-rdf
<kiko> spiv, wtf is that?
<spiv> kiko: It's a small thing for siretart from UBZ
<kiko> why doesn't he adopt it?
<spiv> kiko: To export GPG info about people in RDF, to make it easy for someone to get a list of gpg fingerprints for a whole team (for instance)
<spiv> It should be simple, but there's a heap of duplication in the rdf generation.
<spiv> siretart isn't an LP dev?
<kiko> oh
<kiko> it's launchpad code?
<kiko> sorry 
* kiko is on crack
<spiv> Well, the patch as it is probably solves siretart's need, but it feel awful about leaving the code as messy as it is -- for instance, the product rdf should also generate the exact same xml for people, but it's seperate code.
<kiko> spiv, file a bug, add your branch path and nobody it for now. we need to find a plan for the RDF side of things.
<kiko> but SteveA and I don't have a person to do it yet.
<spiv> Sadly, I don't have enough zpt macro fu to fix the duplication without severe head-banging.
<spiv> kiko: Ok.
<spiv> We need approximately seven more SteveAs!
<kiko> it's illegal to clone people in lithuania
<daf> spiv: I've got quite a bit to be getting on with right now, but perhaps you could ping me about it next week if nobody's taken it on by then
<daf> kiko: I'm sure I wrote a script at some point to remove carriage returns from the database, but I can't find it now
<daf> kiko: running such a script would be a good band aid, I think
<daf> kiko: and we can bring the matter to Carlos' attention when he's back
<spiv> daf: Thanks, I'll do that!
<kiko> daf, I only want to run that script when we have a fix in production, though.
<daf> the bug is that some code is allowing CRs to get into the DB
<daf> unix2windows_newlines is not the problem
<daf> it's just that the assumptions that underly its use are being violated
<daf> spiv: groovy
<daf> as I say, adding a constraint would allow us to catch this bug in future
<daf> but I don't know how feasible that is
<daf> another option would be to try adding an assertion
<daf> I think there's only one code path through which translations get added
<daf> so it should be doable
<daf> mpt: around?
<kiko> daf, he's out for lunch
<daf> ok
<kiko> daf, what's the way forward -- write to the list and keep at it?
<daf> I'd like to hear Carlos' take on it
<daf> he might have an insight
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> can you do that email?
<daf> I'd like to see what stub says about a constraint
<daf> if we can add a constraint, I say we do so, get rid of the bad data we've got, and leave it at that until the constraint gets violated and we can find out what code is doing it
<daf> yep, I can take care of it
<daf> do you want a CC?
<kiko> cc launchpad-list
<daf> ok
<kiko> always
<kiko-fud> salgado, I think you fucked up your entry in MeetingAgenda
<kiko-fud> unless you really are okay with meetings at 2am
<SteveA> MeetingTimes surely
<kiko-fud> sorry
<kiko-fud> SteveA, I have time for a short call in 5m
<kiko-fud> and then a lot more time in 1.5h
<kiko-fud> hey stub!
<SteveA> kiko-fud: let's talk in 5 and again later
<kiko-fud> okay cool
<SteveA> ping when you're ready
<stub> kiko-fud: Yo
<SteveA> stub: i have some UI stuff to land later today.  i'd like to get it into the rollout
<stub> SteveA: ok. Email me the revision number when it lands.
<kiko-fud> stub, daf wanted to know about a database constraint -- he wants to make us blow up if we put a "\r" in a field. is that doable?
<stub> SteveA: If that BrowserNotification stuff lands tomorrow, is it important enough to push to production Tuesday?
<stub> kiko-fud: Yes. CHECK constraint can do that happily
<stub> daf: Stick it in as a comment on your DB patch and I'll fill in the details.
<kiko-fud> stub is the man
<daf> stub: groovy
<daf> stub: I asked about this in an email I sent to you an Carlos -- if you could reply to that so Carlos will also know about it, that would be great
<stub> A standard regexp would be fine in that case -  CHECK (thecolumn NOT SIMILAR TO '\r') probably does it
<daf> I didn't know about SIMILAR TO -- I've just always used ~
<kiko-fud> FOOOOD
<kiko-fud> SteveA, will have to be later, my guest has arrived. in 1.5h
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> mpt: help
<SteveA> mpt: nm
* mpt is back, if necessary
* mpt is back regardless
<daf> mpt: what do you think about having some vertical whitespace beneath the notification box
<daf> mpt: I find it just runs into whatever's below it and hence becomes less visible
<mpt> SteveA, if -1s are the only thing that matter, we might as well just have 0s and 1s and count the 0s
<SteveA> i think the other things matter too
<SteveA> but i want to draw attention to the -1s right away, while the table is being filled in
<mpt> daf, that's not a design question, that's a bug
<mpt> :-)
<daf> mpt: you'll fix it then? :)
* mpt fixes it
<SteveA> daf: i replied to the bug 1681 email.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1681: Viewing a translation page fails in unix2newlines In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681
<SteveA> i think ValueError is okay in this case, and i've explained why i think so
<daf> mpt: thanks
<daf> SteveA: thanks
<SteveA> daf: would you update the forthcoming docs to include this narrow exception for ValueError
<SteveA> no pun intended on "exception".
<daf> :)
* bradb & # lunch (all tests pass, 1.5 more pagetests to finish before IBC is ready for a diff sanity check!)
<SteveA> mpt: another idea for the meeting times page is to give everyone a supply of 24 -1s, to be used whereever they please
<SteveA> so, i could have -1 on each hour, or put -24 at 3pm
<daf> SteveA: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/ExceptionGuidelines?action=diff
<daf> SteveA: is that in the spirit of what you intended?
<SteveA> yes
<daf> also, the LaunchpadHackingFAQ explicitly mentions NotFoundError, which the ExceptionGuidelines does not
<daf> I would expect ExceptionGuidelines to be comprehensive, so perhaps NotFoundError merits a mention there
<SteveA> yes
<daf> ok, I'll do that
<daf> I think the principle is "don't raise NotFoundError, but raising exceptions deriving from it is OK" -- have I got that right?
<SteveA> raising NotFoundError is good
<SteveA> returning None is often better in practice
<SteveA> daf: where did you get those notes about NotFoundError ?
<daf> SteveA: LaunchpadHackingFAQ
* SteveA reads
<SteveA> daf: so, in general, just use NotFoundError.  If you have a method where you expect callers to often have to deal with the requested thing not being there then
<SteveA> first see if you can return None to indicate that it isn't there
<SteveA> if that isn't appropriate, then consider using a subclass of NotFoundError, so that this particular case that is expected to be caught and specially dealt with can be treated specially
<daf> ok
<SteveA> so, this is only an issue at all when there is other code that needs to deal with the object not being there
<SteveA> for traversal code, it knows how to deal with None and NotFoundError anyway
<daf> IndexError/KeyError/LookupError are not mentioned explicitly, but I'd imagine that their use discouraged
<daf> s/their use/raising them/
<SteveA> IndexError has a very specific use
<SteveA> when you are using __getitem__ with numbers to indicate indexing by position
<SteveA> like in a list or tuple
<daf> right
<SteveA> this could be argued to apply to bugs, but we don't think of bugs like that
<SteveA> the bug number isn't really an index
<SteveA> it is an id
<SteveA> that just happens to be assigned sequentially
<ddaa> list.find raises that as well
<SteveA> NotFoundError is a kind of KeyError
<SteveA> and __getitem__ should raise KeyError in cases where it isn't an IndexError
<ddaa> mh... I meant list.index, and apparently it does not...
<daf> aha
<SteveA> by raising NotFoundError in launchpad code, we do that
<SteveA> LookupError... where did you see that?
<SteveA> list.index looks up a value
<daf> does that mean that one should always raise NotFoundError rather than KeyError?
<SteveA> and gives you its index
<SteveA> daf: in launchpad code, for database classes, yes
<mdz> bradb: when you have some time, I'd like to catch up with you regarding migrating to malone for production bug tracking
<SteveA> ddaa: hence, ValueError
<daf> SteveA: there is some Launchpad code that raises LookupError
<SteveA> what's the FQN for LookupError?
<ddaa> actually, I think the thing that confused me was [] .pop()... for which it's vaguely reasonable to give IndexError.
<daf> LookupError is the base class of IndexError and KeyError
<daf> it is a builtin
<SteveA> so it is.  i never realized.
<SteveA> that's possibly confusing
<daf> smells a bit funny to me
<SteveA> where in our code is LookupError raised?
<daf> launchpad,mail.commands
<daf> launchpad.vocabularies.dbobjects
<daf> librarian.client
<daf> various places catch it too
<SteveA> so, Zope 3 is changing to use LookupError for what we use NotFoundError
<SteveA> we're prepared for this
<daf> interesting
<SteveA> because we always should use canonical.launchpad.interfaces.NotFoundError
<SteveA> and we can change things as needed in just that place
<SteveA> in the future, we'll do what Zope 3 does, which is to use LookupError more widely
<daf> so, in the meantime, it's ok to use it for the same sorts of things as NotFoundError?
<SteveA> we have infrastructure that depends on understanding NotFoundError
<SteveA> for database and traversal code
<SteveA> so we can't change that right now
<SteveA> i think LookupError is fine in the places you mentioned
<SteveA> we don't need to go changing things
<SteveA> the bulk of the new code we write and change is in the "application code"
<SteveA> and i'm most concerned with having clear direction for that code
<SteveA> so, in the docs, we should have a clear statement of what the rules are for application code
<SteveA> and then a less important section that explains various edge cases for ValueError, LookupError, IndexError etc. 
<daf> ok, I think I understand
<jordi> hello
<jordi> I need some admin to rename a product
<jordi> it's in the rosetta-users list, kernel-pt-br to something more sensible
<jordi> like "kernel-i18n" or whateve
<jordi> some people actually want to translate the kernel
<jordi> kiko-fud, SteveA, daf: I need your advice on a reply to a mail
<jordi> someone is requesting the creation of an "Andalusian" translation team.
<jordi> Andalusian is, if anything, nothing more than a spoken variant of Spanish in Andalusia.
<jordi> There should not be any written differences, it's just they have a different accept.
<jordi> Some defend Andalusian as a separate language though, but it's not recognised by the linguists I think.
<daf> our policy is that we follow the ISO 639 standard
<jordi> What should we reply? Should we give them freedom to work on this under a funny locale like "and", which would take over some non-allocated ISO namespace?
<jordi> this mail was forwarded to me by the sabdfl, but I guess he doesn't know the background of the request
<daf> if they believe it is a separate language, then can apply to the 639 committee for a code
<daf> I think the 639 standard has provisions for non-standard codes
<jordi> I've asked a few random free software people from andalusia about their opinion, and they all think it's braindead
<daf> I think I agree
<jordi> daf: I would suggest es_ES@andalusi, but they won't accept as they claim it's a separate lang
<jordi> I think it too
<mpt> wow
<mpt> http://librarian.launchpad.net/1188906/Bildschirmfoto-Report%20a%20bug%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox_m.png
<mpt> check out all the pretty dots
<daf> wow
<daf> is that dithering?
<jordi> daf: hey, LliureX uses valencia_ES, remember :)
<mpt> looks like it
<mpt> Floyd-Steinberg dithering or something weird
<daf> jordi: I know, I was trying to forget it :)
<jordi> ha ha
<daf> I would take the line "We currently don't support languages not standardised by ISO. You can submit a request to ISO for a language code for your language."
<jordi> I can do tha.t I wonder what mark will think thoughl
<mpt> Is Klingon standardized by the ISO?
<jordi> I just missed him
<jordi> I doubt that very much
<daf> if Carlos disagrees, he can open a bug about supporting marginal languages, and tell the Andalusians we'll be working on it
<daf> yes, it is
<jordi> it is?
<mpt> Google has a Klingon localization, so why shouldn't trekkies be allowed to translate Ubuntu into Klingon?
<jordi> great
<daf> Elvish is not, however
<daf> the code for Klingon is tlh
<jordi> tlh
<jordi> I see it now
<jordi> Elvish would be a lot cooler
<daf> the committee rejected it for some reason
<mpt> If people who really really want to translate into Andalusian won't be persuaded to translate into Spanish instead, what would we lose by letting them translate into Andalusian?
<mpt> Some bandwidth?
<jordi> ooh
<jordi> the ISO has corrected the name for Galician!
<daf> mpt: the ability to say no to silly requests in the future?
<mpt> We could even pipe the Andalusian translations into suggestions for Spanish
<jordi> mpt: it might open the door to stupidities though.
<jordi> mpt: not *at all*
<mpt> true
<mpt> jordi, not at all why?
<jordi> their "spelling" has nothing to do with Spanish
<jordi> it's like Spanish, written just as they pronounce it in their town
<jordi> really
<jordi> it's insane
<jordi> wait a min
<mpt> fonetic pronunseeayshin?
<jordi> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Andalusian_language&diff=prev&oldid=28283409
<jordi> mpt: totally
<jordi> if you know a tiny bit of Spanish, you'll see this has nothing to do with Spanish
<daf> jordi: oh dear
<jordi> yeah man
<jordi> I tell you
<mpt> ok
<jordi> so, do we agree about no suggestions to spanish? :)
<jordi> ok, let's decide
<jordi> I've been postponing this reply for more than a week now while I got some facts.
<mpt> sure, no suggestions to spanish
<mpt> "We accept only languages standardized by the ISO or by the United Federation of Planets"
* jordi kicks mpt :)
<jordi> daf: agreed on that line, I assume?
<daf> yes
<SteveA> jordi: how many people do they have in their team?
<jordi> they have no team, they request the creation
<jordi> s/they/he/
<SteveA> how many are they?
<SteveA> that many?
<jordi> I know of they guy sending the email
<jordi> he speaks about "we" though
<SteveA> if it is a distinct written form of language, and there is  some interest in both translating software into it, and into people using that software
<SteveA> then i don't see why not to add it at the same level as other languages with very few speakers / writers
<SteveA> that is, it is inside rosetta, but not visible generally
<jordi> it semes they have 3 ways of spelling everything
<SteveA> so, i would ask that first they create a team for this
<SteveA> and ask for some idea of what their plans are -- what applications do they plan to translate first
<SteveA> if they're serious, then let them do it
<jordi> SteveA: my concern, as someone somewhat involved in the translation world, is that we empower people who claim what is spoken in their 20.000 inhabitant valley is a separate language
<daf> it's not the number of speakers that's important
<SteveA> we have languages in rosetta with one existing speaker
<daf> it's that the language is not standardised (dictionaries, etc.)
<SteveA> it isn't on the front page or in any lists of stats
<jordi> SteveA: but they are recognised languages by the languist community
<daf> and that they will not be able to use their translation due to it not being supported in glibc etc
<SteveA> http://sco.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
<daf> (I think -- I've never tried to add a language code)
<jordi> SteveA: also, it's controversy, because most of the population where they claim Andalusian is spoken will say it's Spanish
<jordi> daf: Andalusian would be rejected straight away
<daf> jordi: I mean from a technical point of view
<jordi> daf: my government has tried to standarise a "va" code for us and have failed, the rumour says
<SteveA> i don't knkow that scots has a dictionary.
<SteveA> it has a wikipedia
<SteveA> it is spelled phonetically
<SteveA> it has no standardized spellings
<daf> hmm, that's true
<SteveA> there is at least one dictionary
<SteveA> Scottish National Dictionary Association (1999) Concise Scots Dictionary . Edinburgh, Polygon. ISBN 1902930010
<SteveA> it isn't held canonical though
<daf> there is a mechanism for locally defined codes
<daf> "These codes may only be used locally, and may not be exchanged internationally."
<jordi> heh
<daf> the GTP stance has always been "get a code from ISO first, then you can translate"
<jordi> even ethnologue.com doesn't recognise Andalusian
<daf> mm, Ethnologue is pretty reliable
<jordi> and they tend to be quite lose when it comes to declaring new langs as opposed to variants
<jordi> loose
<mpt> http://www.google.com/search?q=%22A%20language%20is%20a%20dialect%20*%20army%20*%20navy%22
<jordi> ok, our decision?
<jordi> kiko: What's the story?
<jordi> ok, so SteveA and daf/jordi seem to have different views on this
<jordi> we need an agreement :)
<kiko> hey man
<jordi> oi kiko
<kiko> SteveA, why buy trouble violating the simple "if ISO doesn't agree, it's not a language" policy?
<SteveA> is that the policy?
<jordi> according to daf it is
<kiko> it used to be our policy at least
<jordi> it is surely the policy for other translation projectslike GNOME
<daf> I can't remember if we've ever explicitly stated it
<SteveA> if that's the policy, then that's the policy
<kiko> daf, I recall it being verbalized
<jordi> I've never seen a doc that makes it official though
<jordi> it just sounds quite sane
<SteveA> stick it in the rosetta faq
<daf> SteveA read my mind
<jordi> ok
<ddaa> oh, BTW
<ddaa> is Taiwan a country? :P
<kiko> help
<jordi> ddaa: lol
<daf> it does have an army and a navy
<ddaa> but it's not as good as china a bribing UN votes, is it?
* Kinnison goes to cook dinner
<Kinnison> ciau
<kiko> Kinnison, did you email stub?
<bradb> mdz: ping
<mdz> bradb: pong
<jordi> kiko: zope has a erroneous bazaar branch created
<jordi> which needs to be removed
<jordi> kiko: there is a realease too
<kiko> jordi, I think you need to talk to ddaa or lifeless
<jordi> k
<kiko> jordi, email the list please
<jordi> ddaa: dude!
<jordi> k
<kiko> EMAIL
<mdz> bradb: how are we doing?
<bradb> mdz: Hi, I don't have time right now to discuss Malone migration, but can we try for 2.5 hours from now maybe? i.e. 21:00 UTC
* jordi dislikes EMAIL
<EMAIL> jordi, I don't care. use me anyway. it's the launchpad law.
<mdz> bradb: that's exactly the time I have to go pick up my visa, but we can talk while I drive
<ddaa> EMAIL: when you will change to EMAIL-afk and still chat, every will know who you are really.
<bradb> mdz: heh, ok
* bradb makes and note in $calendar, gets back to finishing off InitialBugContacts
<bradb> s/and note/a note/
<ddaa> jordi: besides, there's a discussion to be had on that topic
<jordi> ddaa: nod
<jordi> In any case, the "Add Branch" link is totally misleading
<jordi> should be disambiguated to "Add Bazar Branch"
<ddaa> That's also discussion worthy.
<ddaa> I suggestod doing that, but somebody (I do not remember who) said that there were only bazaar branches in launchpad.
<ddaa> But I had some empirical evidence that people have trouble seeing that link.
<jordi> series and branches are easy to mix
<ddaa> yes, and the fact that "series" were labelled "branches" for a long time does not help.
<ddaa> But I'm not going to change it before it is discussed on the ML.
<EMAIL> yes
<EMAIL> use the ML
<jordi> EMAIL: I AM SENDING YOU
<EMAIL> please
<ddaa> EMAIL: are you aware you are 99% made of korean spam and ads for fake Rolex watches and penis enlargement products?
<jordi> ddaa: you're outdated
<jordi> they now offer WIDE dicks
<ddaa> I did not say "penis lengthening"
<jordi> so true :)
<jordi> I stand largely corrected
<ddaa> widely?
<jordi> not specified :)
<niemeyer> Cough.. hello folks :)
<jordi> niemeyer: it's not what it looks :)
<ddaa> niemeyer: you'd be happy to know that you've recently be enlarged as well :)
<niemeyer> 8)
<ddaa> at least, neumayer has got a new LARGE, HARD drive.
<jordi> bradb: dude
<jordi> bradb: what's the temperature these days up there?
<bradb> deadly
<bradb> but only since the last few days
<jordi> what's deadly in Centigrade?
* jordi fears below -10
<jordi> -10 is THE END for me
<ddaa> depends a lot on the hygrometry
<ddaa> -10 tends to be quite dry, that's about as cold as a wet -3.
<ddaa> But then, with the Montreal Blizzard of Death...
<jordi> ugh
<bradb> -6C, but it's not the INT that kills, it's the WIND
<EMAIL> mpt, are you sure 3603 is fixed? it's not on staging..
<jordi> ok
<jordi> EMAIL: what's the status of launchpad-experts?
<EMAIL> thanks for using me
<EMAIL> jordi, it's a patch again now. I need to put it up for stub and steve's review
<jordi> k
<mpt> EMAIL, I was confusing it with bug 3600, and that was your fault, because you disambiguated them in a comment, but you neglected to update the title or description
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3600: Summary field processing is handling carriage returns wrongly. In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthew Paul Thomas, Status: Fixed https://launchpad.net/bugs/3600
<EMAIL> mpt, reopen please :)
<mpt> EMAIL: No, because I've just sent the actual fix of bug 3603 to PQM, and I didn't want to spam unnecessarily by reopening then changing the status again five minutes later.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3603: Whiteboard field in spec tracker does not auto-linkify URLs In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthew Paul Thomas, Status: PendingUpload https://launchpad.net/bugs/3603
* mpt loves EMAIL, really
<EMAIL> mpt, ah, okay.
<ddaa> what's the proper way to do: "foo LIKE '%s%%'" % (string,) ?
<ddaa> quote_like does not work because it puts quotes around its result
<ddaa> bah... it's trusted data... I'll just stick an assert...
<jordi> EMAIL: I have pics of EMAILS jumping with a bicycle all over Mont Royal
<jordi> I'll setup a gallery2 so you can brwose
<jordi> I'm going for food now.
<jordi> laters
<EMAIL> jordi!
<jordi> YES
<jordi> EMAIL: I want your pics of Boston too!
<jordi> how's your life as a papparazzi?
<mpt> hooooome time
<kiko> jordi, it's not so bad
<kiko> I need to get my sister to upload those pictures dammit
<bradb> BjornT: around?
<bradb> SteveA: ping
<kiko> I'm around
<kiko> SteveA's connection is dead
<bradb> deep zope 3 interaction magic question
<SteveA> bradb: back
<bradb> ok
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, i'm somewhat around
<bradb> can somebody put the paste URL back in the channel topic please?
<SteveA> bradb: it is on the canonical channel
<SteveA> dont' put it back here please
<bradb> ah, thanks
<bradb> BjornT, SteveA: In mixing Python code with page test code (to more reliably test expected data), I keep getting errors like: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileKSUM74.html. Any idea?
* BjornT -> phone
<SteveA> bradb: log in
<SteveA> ah
<SteveA> you are logging in
<SteveA> we have a loop here
* bradb will paste the test file
* salgado hides
<SteveA> getPrincipalByLogin is used by login()
<SteveA> and it uses getUtility
<SteveA> to get IPersonSet
<bradb> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file3jdDfc.html (test file)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Fix bug 1612 (Logging in from front page doesn't return to front page) (r2904: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<bradb> ah
<SteveA> and so the security machinery wants to check whether getUtility(IPersonSet).getByEmail is allowed
<SteveA> but it can't
<SteveA> because no interaction is set up
<SteveA> because there has been no login
<SteveA> so, login() needs to not do that
<SteveA> or needs to remove the proxy from the IPersonSet object
<bradb> the reason it does that is to make sure it fails if a non-existent email is passed in (which previously caused some difficult to find bugs when typoing emails)
<bradb> SteveA: What about trying to reset the interaction first in login?
<SteveA> maybe.
<SteveA> login could log in anonymous
<SteveA> then check the email
<SteveA> then log in otherwise 
<SteveA> that would be a cumbersome but simple fix
<bradb> a combo of queryInteraction and if None getInteraction may be what is needed
* bradb tries
<bradb> er, newInteraction, not get, I meant
* ddaa goes out to watch a Disney
<bradb> SteveA: Small bugs in my tests aside, two extra lines of queryInteraction + setupInteraction() means that it should be easier for people to mix Python code with pagetest code now.
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> sounds like a valuable change
<SteveA> there's probably stuff that cprov can refactor
<SteveA> because of it
<SteveA> refactor meaning remove some lines of testing code
<bradb> I've got another *huge* productivity booster (IMHO) that I'm about to confirm in about 10 mins (maybe sooner)
<bradb> Like, almost life-changing.
<cprov> SteveA: sure, interesting we got it fixed
<SteveA> bradb: the suspense is killing me
<kiko-afk> bradb?
* SteveA goes out for a walk
<bradb> kiko-afk, SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileX28upv.html
* bradb is late for talking with mdz 
<bradb> mdz: around?
<kiko-afk> bradb, you did that? with your bare hands? ROCK ON DUDE
<bradb> heh
<kiko> this is most unexpected man
<bradb> So, this merge is going to have three fairly important landings: 1. InitialBugContacts, 2. (mostly people won't even realize this because they don't do it but should) fixes a deep-zen interaction bug in login() to make it no-thinking-required to mix code + page testing in pagetests and 3. --story!
* bradb is sanity checking the diff presently
<kiko> bradb, can you land --story separately?
<bradb> too late now, sorry
<mdz> bradb: heading out the door now; call my mobile?
<bradb> mdz: ok, i'll call in a few
* bradb wonders why there are branches on the PendingReviews page from June.
<kiko> daf's?
<bradb> one is steve's
* bradb queues up IBC, calls mdz
<bradb> kiko: btw, when is the gina run expected to be completed successfully in prod?
<bradb> I've been living under a rock for the last few days, my poor Inbox.
<kiko> bradb, next week, hard deadline.
<bradb> what day?
<kiko> wednesday or thursday
<bradb> ok
<lifeless> SteveA: around ?
<bradb> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileX28upv.html
<stub> Cool - that landed?
<bradb> stub: No, in jamesh's review queue now.
<bradb> with InitialBugContacts
* bradb heads off, later
<lifeless> hey stub
<stub> Morning
<lifeless> did you run a bulk reassignment from lifeless to 'the launchpad registration team' or some such a while back ?
<lifeless> Morning  too ya too ;)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Fix bug 3603 (Whiteboard field in spec tracker does not auto-linkify URLs) (r2905)
<stub> lifeless: Possibly - I know we did for ddaa, bob2 and jblack. I can't remember if you were included too.
<lifeless> that would explain it
<lifeless> my legitimate products and projects got nuked
<lifeless> :[
#launchpad 2005-12-14
<cprov> good night guys
<stub> Bug 5278
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5278: Launchpad name -&gt; @ubuntu.com email address broken In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: James Troup, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5278
<kiko> stub?
<stub> Yo
<kiko> more ubuntu.com bugs, eh?
<stub> Yup. It has been busted for over three weeks aparently, and people who were using them and need to change the forwarding are in limbo
* kiko sighs
<kiko> stub, did Kinnison send you the SQL we need?
<stub> Nope
<kiko> why me?
<stub> kiko: Do we want a totally fresh database next run, freshly synced from production? If so, I won't need the script until Kinnison comes online anyway
<kiko> nope
<kiko> it's just an additional run
<kiko> that's why I'm so frustrated
<jamesh> kiko: btw, for the method naming thing, I think I put all the renamings I did in a single changeset
<jamesh> kiko: so it should be trivial to revert
<kiko> jamesh, that makes me feel less bad
<kiko> I was a bit misleading 
<kiko> I didn't want to raise a riot while I was suggesting we change our minds
<kiko> jamesh, do you have a suggestion for a way to avoid a click on an onClick'd area passing through to an HREF?
<kiko> I have a legend that has an onclick handler
<jamesh> kiko: return false
<kiko> inside this legend is an <a>
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> let me try.
<jamesh> that prevents the event from being processed
<spiv> kiko: Ooh, this sounds like you're fixing my bug :)
<kiko> I'm trying
<kiko> but it's fucking difficult
<jamesh> it should just be a simple matter of javascript
* jamesh runs
<kiko> this is all very funny but it DOESN'T WORK
<kiko> first because zope for some reason adds a base element to each page
<kiko> which makes me want to die
<kiko> it's strange
<kiko> this is not event bubbling
<kiko> it's something else
<jamesh> It's possible you might need to do something different because you're using addEventListener()
<kiko> and it doesn't appear to insert itself into the focus chain either
<kiko> phew
<kiko> this stinks
<jamesh> kiko: call event.preventDefault()
<jamesh> that's what the w3c DOM 2 events page says
<kiko> that works
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> however.
<stub> <base> tag is there to make Zope handle relative links from /foo and /foo/ correctly
<jamesh> "Cancelation is accomplished by calling the Event's preventDefault method. If one or more EventListeners call preventDefault during any phase of event flow the default action will be canceled."
<kiko> a) the anchor I added is not in the document's focus chain
<kiko> b) this handler causes firefox to spit out nasty errors in the javascript console (which makes it take 1 second to process)
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> or does it.
<kiko> it does.
<kiko> uncaught Exception: etc etc
<kiko> and 1s of lag
<kiko> this.docshell has no properties
<kiko> jamesh, I need to crash. I'll mail you a diff, see what you can make of it :-(
<jamesh> okay
<kiko> I suspect this is a lost cause though
* kiko-zzz waves
<jamesh> 6 bugs failed to import on my test run :(
<jamesh> looks like two distinct problems
<lifeless> dude, you are close
<jamesh> 4 due to some comments written in SJIS, and 2 due to attachments with empty file names
<jamesh> it is 6 bugs out of 24000, which is good :)
<jamesh> is there any easy way to filter out unicode characters outside of the BMP?
<lifeless> the BMP ? ??Plane ?
<jamesh> basic multilingual plane
<jamesh> i.e. stuff that fits in 16 bits
<lifeless> IIRC planes are identifyable by bit prefixes
<Kinnison> g'night
<jamesh> I'll do it with regular expressions.
<jamesh> looks like Python in Ubuntu has been compiled with 4-byte unicode so should work fine
<bob2_> stub: I still get lots of random lp bug mail
<jamesh> bob2_: look at the X-Launchpad-Bug header
<minghua> hi, I'd like to file a bug on a package that is just imported from debian
<minghua> but as it has never been built in ubuntu, malone won't accept its source package name
<minghua> okay, forget about the "never been built" part, it seems just all new packages introduced in dapper don't get recognized by malone
<jamesh> minghua: they should get recognised once gina has been run on production.
<jamesh> minghua: what is the package name?
<minghua> jamesh: xfonts-wqy
<minghua> jamesh: I've filed the bug without package name
<minghua> jamesh: so don't bother with this special case, I can wait for gina
<jamesh> doesn't seem to be listed on staging
<jamesh> is it very new?
<minghua> jamesh: not very new, sid has it on October 6th
<minghua> jamesh: another package I checked is scim-pinyin
<jamesh> minghua: I mean new in Ubuntu
<minghua> jamesh: well, as I've said, it has never been built in ubuntu...
<jamesh> minghua: once everything is set up, you should be able to file bugs on any package that is in the archive
<jamesh> (which means that it would need to be in the archive, of course)
<minghua> jamesh: no prolem, thanks for answering
<minghua> jamesh: as long as the source package is in archive, it's in, right?
<jamesh> minghua: I think so.  I don't work on that particular part of LP though
<minghua> jamesh: okay, thanks
<jamesh> minghua: the Brazilians should be up some time soon.  You might be able to get an answer from them
<jordi> morning
<mdz> jamesh: several hours yet, I expect
<crimsun> kiko-zzz: please add xmoto as a source package entry, thanks
<jordi> mdz: dude
<jordi> I need ur help
<jordi> mdz: there's a dude asking that we setup a few things for translation: hwdb-gui, ubuntu-express, ubuntuliveinstaller-shellhack, edubuntu.cookbook, ubuntu-help and language-selector
<jordi> shouldn't this be automatically imported by rosetta?
<SteveA> hello!
<jamesh> mdz: btw, therer is a pretty much complete bugzilla import on staging.ubuntu.com right now if you want to check it out
<jamesh> mdz: e.g. https://staging.ubuntu.com/people/mdz/+assignedbugs?search=Search&orderby=-datecreated
<SteveA> lifeless: your email about registering branches in launchpad.  it's a good thing.  the email doesn't spell out how to do so.
<SteveA> lifeless: should people register branches all on the launchpad product, or on the individual products they are working on?
<SteveA> lifeless: what about sqlobject branches, zope branches etc?
* ddaa is quite ambivalent about this whole idea
<ddaa> jumping through all the necessary hoops to get a branch merged is already time consuming enough
<ddaa> ATM the branch registration on launchpad is not going to give any significant added value that I can see. And it's yet one more hoop to jump through.
<ddaa> I'm all for replacing the wiki page by launchpad, when it's ready. But it's not yet.
<lifeless> ddaa: how will we know when its ready ?
<lifeless> ddaa: we've already got some valuable requirements just by jamesh's reply.
<ddaa> Ha, did not read it yet. Just awaken...
<lifeless> i.e. where do zope branches go - the zope product targeted to a zope productseries
<lifeless> or the launchpad product targeted to a productseries that is *not for a launchpad branch* ?
<lifeless> SteveA: good questions, they are why I emailed ;)
<lifeless> SteveA: partly to test the ui inuititiveness etc
<BjornT> and related to this, bug 5573
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5573: You should be able to use sftp URLs for branches In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: David Allouche, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5573
<ddaa> "when it's ready": if you mean "replacing the wiki page", and using launcpad as a data source for jamesh instead of parsing the wiki... I can come up with a few things.
<ddaa> will email
<ddaa> (when spamassassin has finished sorting the night's spam)
<jamesh> ddaa: getting the landing_target thing sorted would be pretty cool -- it would make it possible to get rid of some of some of the magic in the script
<lifeless> ddaa: think incremental adoption
<lifeless> ddaa: we have a bunch of stuff to learn
<lifeless> about the proposed lp way of managing this
<ddaa> jamesh: yes, but it lacks infrastructure for that, and so far it's lower priority than importd->bzr and supermirror-sftp things.
<ddaa> and some things which I think are more critical to replacing the PendingReviews wiki are missing too.
<ddaa> lifeless: we have to actually design a lp way of managing branches.
<jamesh> ddaa: sure.  I never meant to imply that those issues are all high priority.
<ddaa> talks with Keybuk and jblack convinced me the current structuring features are inadequate for real use.
<jamesh> ddaa: or that you need to implement all of them :)
<ddaa> jamesh: I absolutely need to implement them.
<ddaa> That would be one of the uber-cool things, when it's done.
<ddaa> jamesh: actually, the goal is to integrate your merge script into launchpad, so everybody can run their own for their own branches or project.
<jamesh> ddaa: yep.
<ddaa> I'd like to display _both_ the Branch.url and the computed supermirror URL on the branch page. What do you think the labels should be? I'm thinking "Source URL" and "Launchpad URL".
<ddaa> (where "Source URL" is ommitted if it's not set, when the branch is hosted on the supermirror sftp)
<ddaa> Mh... actually, not ommitted, just displayed as "<i>This branch is hosted on Launchpad"</i>"
<ddaa> Suggestions?
<jamesh> ddaa: "Branch URL" and "Mirror URL"?
<ddaa> Thought about that... but I think "Mirror" is not specific enough (what if you want to publish third party mirror locations?) and does not make much sense for a branch hosted on the supermirror.
<ddaa> Got to keep in mind that "supermirror" is going away as a "brand". It's all going to be Launchapd: bazaar.launchpad.net.
<jamesh> "Launchpad Mirror URL" then
<jamesh> and just list "Branch URL" if they are the same
<ddaa> I think that would be confusing. Specifically, if somebody fills in the +addbranch form and _forgets_ to set the url.
<ddaa> then it would end up as a branch with a launchpad URL, which is not what the user has given...
<ddaa> Thank you jamesh.
<ddaa> You convinced me my initial idea was good :)
<lifeless> ddaa: I think jamesh meant he could help
<ddaa> I very much appreciate his help.
<ddaa> I wanted to bounce the idea off somebody to help me clarify the reasoning.
<lifeless> ddaa: yah, just commenting on your 'absolutely I have to implement everything' statement: you do not ;)
<lifeless> ddaa: they have to be implement, and if noone else helps, your it.
<ddaa> Haaaaa yes, of course!
<ddaa> As long as I get all the credit and I like the smell of the code, I do not mind who writes it ;)
<ddaa> jamesh: after the ML discussion, I'll give you some bite sized tasks if you wish.
<SteveA> spiv: hello
<SteveA> ddaa: "add a branch" -- exactly what kind of branch must it be?
<SteveA> a bzr branch, or any kind of baz branch?
<ddaa> SteveA: kiko asked we use the ML more.
<ddaa> but to answer
<ddaa> it's only about adding bzr branches.
<SteveA> i'm asking on here, because i am composing an email
<SteveA> a good pattern is to get information on irc, and then summarize / publish decision on the mailing list
<SteveA> okay, so we have a branding question.
* ddaa nods
<SteveA> i'll ask on #bzr
<SteveA> can we say "bazaar branch" and give a suitable error at some point if it is a baz 1.x branch?
<SteveA> ddaa: i replied
<SteveA> spiv: hello
<matsubara> good morning!
<ddaa> SteveA: now, no. Later, yes, we can do anything for approriate values of later.
<SteveA> ddaa:   * Played with Launchpad's "Code" facet and experimentally registered a
<SteveA>     couple of branches there.
<SteveA> that from Kamion
<ddaa> yes?
<ddaa> I know people are actually putting real data in launchpad already.
<ddaa> earlier this week there were a couple dozen branches...
<ddaa> I generally do not want to publicise it before the whole chain is up and running and the revision listing shows _something_.
<ddaa> it's already being adopted at a pace that I find satisfying. There are many many things to improve and I do not these issues to become critical too soon.
<ddaa> SteveA: does that sound reasonabl to you?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders
<lifeless> ddaa: I think it sounds fine. I don't consider the launchpad team public though ;)
<ddaa> lifeless: that is a different kind of issue.
<Kinnison> ddaa: I registered a branch with launchpad
<Kinnison> ddaa: I set it to be owned by my team
<Kinnison> ddaa: Now I get a 404
<lifeless> I kissed a girl
<Kinnison> ddaa: Go to https://launchpad.net/products/aranha/+branches
<Kinnison> ddaa: the branch link 404s
<ddaa> Kinnison: file a bug with the steps to reproduce. Better if you can make a pagetest :)
* Kinnison is in dumb-user mode
* Kinnison is happy to file a bug
<ddaa> Mh... indeed...
<Kinnison> bug 5583 -- shall I assign it to you?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5583: Branch link 404s In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5583
<ddaa> Kinnison: no freaking idea where your branch is gone...
* ddaa uses crystal ball
<lifeless> try under the team
<Kinnison> That link is under the team
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/people/dsilvers/+branch/aranha/dsilvers-devel
<lifeless> ?
<ddaa> nah, he wants mainline
<ddaa> db id 535
<ddaa> That looks like a bug in the navigation class.
<ddaa> the DB data looks correctly set at least.
<Kinnison> coo
<ddaa> and the links are what they should be.
* ddaa decides it's lunch time before losing hair
<lifeless> night
<ddaa> lifeless: can you add this symlink to RF before night, please?
<lifeless> ddaa: no, I've replied already
<lifeless> bzrtools and bzr in rf are not friend
<lifeless> s
<lifeless> we need to update launchpad
<lifeless> as for the baz2bzr script being blocked, its blocked on my baz2bzr updated *anyway* and that needs newer bzr too.
<jamesh> ddaa: you need to repeat the PersonNavigation +branch traversal method in TeamNavigation
<ddaa> lifeless: it's blocked for _deployment_ on your baz2bzr, it's not blocking the reviewed code from being merged. Would would make further changes on that code base easier to review.
<ddaa> jamesh: I'll look into that once I have refueled my body.
<lifeless> ddaa: if I put that symlink in on its own, your code still wont merge in all likely hood because the bzrtools is mismatched
<lifeless> please consider that I considered this already.
<ddaa> Thank you for clarifying. That was not obvious in your message.
<lifeless> I'm not out to make your life harder, but fucking around for one symlink that is not critical path will slow me down, and I'm already behind on this for you
<ddaa> I will try to get the bzrsync code updated today.
<lifeless> cool. stash it in a branch and I'll merge it with the bzr update by hand.
<lifeless> fingers crossed, hct won't also need updating
<lifeless> night
<kiko-zzz> crimsun, minghua: added
<jamesh> morning kiko
<kiko> jamesh!
<kiko> how's it going
<jamesh> good.
<mpt> For anyone who can view tracebacks, I just got a timeout error from https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/5276
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5276: "Project" is a confusing term In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthew Paul Thomas, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5276
<kiko> mpt, launchpad.net/errors
<kiko> mpt, I have the traceback. what now?
<mpt> I don't know, report a bug? :-)
<mpt> I got "You don't have permission to access /errors on this server"
<kiko> stub, has Kinnison sent you a db patch?
<SteveA> we can view TBs on chinstrap
<SteveA> when the next rsync runs, within 10 mins
<kiko> mpt, for the 10000000000th time, you need a certificate.
<stub> kiko: No
* ddaa certifies mpt
<mpt> that's odd, I thought I had it
<spiv> SteveA: Hi
<mpt> meh, Evolution's search is useless
<SteveA> hi spiv 
<SteveA> like a blind watchmaker
<kiko> stub, for how much longer will you be on?
<stub> Nother hour or three I guess
<kiko> okay, Kinnison will send in the patch without the next 3 hours, and then we kick off a new [incremental]  gina run
<ddaa> SteveA: do you really mean "Add bzr branch", or do you mean "Add Bzr Branch"?
<stub> There were 2 imports of names not appearing in the __all__.
<stub> You should not import __doc__ from copy_reg:
<stub>     canonical.launchpad.webapp.pgsession
<SteveA> ddaa: what should i mean?
<ddaa> I'm talking about the capitalisation style of action links.
<SteveA> stub: that's fine.  it needs adding as an exceptional case to the warning fascist.
<SteveA> i think i'll make __doc__ always available.
<stub> Where is the exceptions list again?
<SteveA> in this case, it will be a little code
<SteveA> warninghandler.py
<stub> I'll leave it for now then with the warning
<SteveA> fine
<SteveA> actually
<SteveA> it is the importfascist.py
<SteveA>     if name == 'sre' or name == 'textwrap':
<SteveA>         return module
<SteveA> should check 'copy_reg' also
<SteveA> and at this stage, have a list of exempt modules
<SteveA> seeing as there are three
<SteveA> but, if you leave the warning in there, i'll do it later
<kiko> stub, you have the SQL
<stub> kiko: ok. I'll update the staging database and rerun Gina. IIRC, nothing should be cleared out first so this will be a fast(ish) run - just the new architectures going in.
<spiv> SteveA: An idea came up in a discussion with lifeless recently that we should have a 'ratchets.txt' for metrics we want to strictly improve.  It could have lines like 'import-fascist-warnings 17'.
<Kinnison> stub: Aye, nothing to clear out, just run with the new archs
* Kinnison goes shopping
<Kinnison> ciau
<spiv> SteveA: Then if the importfascist finds more than that many problems, it'd arrange for make check to fail.
<spiv> So we can periodically force the number of warnings towards zero, without letting them slip higher because they're just warnings.
<kiko> stub, right
<spiv> The idea was that it'd be a piece of infrastructure that we could use for various metrics.  e.g. % code with test coverage.
<kiko> mpt, what were you doing when you got that malone traceback? can you file a bug and ping me to paste the traceback?
<mpt> kiko, just visiting the page, nothing more
<mpt> kiko, https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/5589?lpnotification=cFPdjIfhhdjZn3GxqUCe9fA8mI5
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5589: Timeout error from bug page In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5589
<mpt> or paste to me
<kiko> thanks
<mpt> thank you
<ddaa> spiv: % of code with test coverage is not the appropriate warning methink
<ddaa> s/warning/metric/
<ddaa> Maybe more something like number of lines lacking test coverage, something that does not decrease when adding new code with tests.
<ddaa> But increases when adding code that's not well tested.
<mpt> configure.zcml talks about a "changelog.html". Where would I find this? (https://launchpad.net/changelog.html doesn't work)
<SteveA> i suspect that is out of date
<SteveA> in fact, i know it is
<mpt> should I nuke it then?
<SteveA> there used to be a baz changelog maintained in the repository
<SteveA> but it was totally slowing things down
<SteveA> i don't know what the bzr equivalent would be
<SteveA> sure, remove the reference to it
<mpt> but leave the template?
<SteveA> there's a template?
<SteveA> maybe i jumped into this conversation half way through
<mpt> no, you were there right before the start
<mpt> debug-root-changelog.pt
<kiko_> hey there
<kiko_> checking out the desktop
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Ubuntu Bugzilla import script, r=BjornT (r2906: James Henstridge)
<kiko_> jamesh, rock and roll
<kiko_> did you get the failures all sorted?
<jamesh> yeah
<stub> kiko: Gina is running
<jamesh> give a default name to attachments without filenames
<kiko_> thanks stub 
<kiko_> jamesh, and the unicode issue?
<jamesh> and filter out the unicode characters postgres hated
<jamesh> kiko_: the problem messages import now, but are unreadable (as they are in bugzilla ...)
<jamesh> I think they might be spam though
<kiko_> jamesh, bugzilla never solved the problem of migrating old, unknown content.
<kiko_> you're probably right
<jamesh> it is stuff that was imported from Deb bugs
<jamesh> and those messages don't appear to be included in the history of those bugs on bugs.debian.org
<kiko_> stub, is there a solution to finding out why we are dropping launchpad registration mail to certain people?
<kiko_> stub, what would we need to do to solve this problem?
<stub> Define dropping?
<stub> You want to see why their email is bouncing?
<kiko_> well, some users never receive the registration mail.
<kiko_> ideally, yes.
<kiko_> yeah, I guess that's more likely than us not emailing it
* bradb & # inbox triaging
<stub> Indeed. Want to see them, open an rt issue asking for bounces@canonical.com (or whatever domain we are using today for this) to go somewhere you can see it.
<kiko_> okay. will it happen this solar cycle?
<kiko_> does anyone know if the rt instance is web-accessible?
<mdke> kiko_, yeah, it's not
<LarstiQ> BjornT: does that help you out of your current situation?
<Ahsan123`> hey 
<Ahsan123`> is they really send free cd
<kiko-fud> indeed
<mdke> Ahsan123`, shipit.ubuntu.com
<Ahsan123`> yeh
<Ahsan123`> is they really send cds
<mdke> yes
<mdke> they are honest people
<mdke> :)
<Ahsan123`> yeh but i register my email 
<Ahsan123`> they gave me link i click on them they ask for given name etc what was that
<BjornT> LarstiQ: not quite, not sure how to do an uncommit. instead i created a new branch from latest_revision-1 and applied the changes minus the file deletion. maybe more work than necessary, but at least i knew it worked :)
<LarstiQ> BjornT: 'bzr uncommit'?
<mdke> Ahsan123`, your name?
<BjornT> LarstiQ: hmm, my bzr doesn't have that command. is it new?
<LarstiQ> BjornT: that's been in a while iirc, unless you are using an older released version, right
<LarstiQ> BjornT: there is still the uncommit plugin if need be
<LarstiQ> ah hmm, my mind fools me
<Ahsan123`> hey 
<LarstiQ> it only merged into bzr.dev on 2005-11-25
<LarstiQ> BjornT: seems like ages ;)
<Ahsan123`> in how many  month they send cd's
<LarstiQ> Ahsan123`: I received mine after 7 weeks
<Ahsan123`> can any body tell me in how many month they send cds
<stub> Ahsan123`: 1-2 months
<Ahsan123`> LarstiQ where r u from bro
<Ahsan123`> stub where r u from
<BjornT_> LarstiQ: ah, i used bzr-integration, which didn't have uncommit.
<Ahsan123`> how many cd they send
<LarstiQ> BjornT_: it's been a while since lifeless merged I gather
<LarstiQ> Ahsan123`: you get sent the amount of cds you request, at least with the standard choices
<BjornT_> LarstiQ: yeah, i guess so. i've switch to use the main branch instead
<SteveA> Ahsan123`: you can ask for 5 or 10, and then make duplicates yourself if you need more afterwards.  it is quicker making your own duplicates than ordering more.
<Ahsan123`> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. 
<Ahsan123`> i login but they ask this
<Ahsan123`> y 
<SteveA> salgado: can you help Ahsan123` out with logging into shipit?  he's getting some kind of unauthorized error.
<Ahsan123`> salgado can u help me
<mdke> Ahsan123`, what is your first language?
<Ahsan123`> English
<salgado> Ahsan123`, what's the URL you're trying to access?
<Ahsan123`> shipit.unbutu.linux.org
<Ahsan123`> wait i gave u link bro
<Ahsan123`> http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/user.cgi?action=new
<Ahsan123`> this
<Ahsan123`> bcz i want to ship cd on my adress
<salgado> Ahsan123`, can you try on https://shipit.ubuntu.com
<Ahsan123`> how i ship cd now i login
<Ahsan123`> where i can click
<sizzlinnnnn780> 
<nida14704> 
<friendship_me332> 
<ROBIN-HUD3040> 
<A-Cute-Tweety921> 
<Taamara_f9386> 
<my`immortal> 
<Aaaah`> 
<AlonG`The`Towers> 
<Ahsan123`> where i can click
<Ahsan123`> what is this
<Ahsan123`> Hussain has not created a homepage. The text here is editable - you can use it to keep people up to date on your activities, interests, etc. It is a free-form space, you can put anything here. [Edit]  
<Ahsan123`> i login now
<LarstiQ> Ahsan123`: you see the login form on ttps://shipit.ubuntu.com
<LarstiQ> ?
<mdke> gosh
<mpt> Ahsan123`, if that's you, you can now go back to https://shipib.utunbu.com/ and log in
<salgado> Ahsan123`, you need to login on https://shipit.ubuntu.com
<mpt> SteveA, no-app-component-yet.pt, no-page-yet.pt, and no-url-yet.pt are all unused, not even referenced in zcml. Can I nuke them?
<Ahsan123`> mpt u have botnet
-sizzlinnnnn780:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
-sizzlinnnnn780:#launchpad- 
-smurphz:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
-smurphz:#launchpad- 
-Taamara_f9386:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
-Taamara_f9386:#launchpad- 
-nida14704:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
-nida14704:#launchpad- 
-my`immortal:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
-my`immortal:#launchpad- 
-ROBIN-HUD3040:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
-ROBIN-HUD3040:#launchpad- 
-friendship_me332:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
-friendship_me332:#launchpad- 
-A-Cute-Tweety921:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
-A-Cute-Tweety921:#launchpad- 
-AlonG`The`Towers:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
-AlonG`The`Towers:#launchpad- 
-sizzlinnnnn780:#launchpad- 
-Taamara_f9386:#launchpad- 
-smurphz:#launchpad- 
-my`immortal:#launchpad- 
-nida14704:#launchpad- 
-friendship_me332:#launchpad- 
-A-Cute-Tweety921:#launchpad- 
-AlonG`The`Towers:#launchpad- 
-ROBIN-HUD3040:#launchpad- 
<mdke> bloody hell
<mpt> So now it's time for an answer to the question, "Who wants to be op in #launchpad?"
<Ahsan123`> me
<Ahsan123`> hehe
-muskan_leo6343:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
<muskan_leo6343> DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Surkheeee:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
<Surkheeee> DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Aggressive1492:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
<Aggressive1492> DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
* mode/#launchpad [+o SteveA]  by ChanServ
-Glazed:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Glazed:#launchpad- -==[DarkLorDz] ==------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------KneeL BeFoRe Us And ConFesS ThaT We R The ReaL LorDz--------------------------------------------------==[DarkLorDz] ==-
-Surkheeee:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Aggressive1492:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-muskan_leo6343:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Glazed:#launchpad-  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  
-Surkheeee:#launchpad- -==[DarkLorDz] ==------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------KneeL BeFoRe Us And ConFesS ThaT We R The ReaL LorDz--------------------------------------------------==[DarkLorDz] ==-
-Aggressive1492:#launchpad- -==[DarkLorDz] ==------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------KneeL BeFoRe Us And ConFesS ThaT We R The ReaL LorDz--------------------------------------------------==[DarkLorDz] ==-
-muskan_leo6343:#launchpad- -==[DarkLorDz] ==------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------KneeL BeFoRe Us And ConFesS ThaT We R The ReaL LorDz--------------------------------------------------==[DarkLorDz] ==-
-Surkheeee:#launchpad-  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  
-Aggressive1492:#launchpad-  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  
-muskan_leo6343:#launchpad-  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  !  
* mode/#launchpad [+b *!n=lirzcvvi@200.243.64.*]  by SteveA
<Ahsan123`> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page see when i login they again ask this
<Ahsan123`> wtf
<Surkheeee> 
<Glazed> 
<garfeeeld> 
<muskan_leo6343> 
<Everfriendly7241> 
-Glazed:#launchpad- :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=DaRklORd=-
-Everfriendly7241:#launchpad- :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=DaRklORd=-
-garfeeeld:#launchpad- :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=DaRklORd=
-Surkheeee:#launchpad- :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=DaRklORd=-
<Hippiee> 
-muskan_leo6343:#launchpad- :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=DaRklORd=-
-Hippiee:#launchpad- :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=DaRklORd=-
-Friendship_Karog:#launchpad- :):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:):(:-=DaRklORd=-
-Friendship_Karog:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
* mode/#launchpad [+o mpt]  by SteveA
-Everfriendly7241:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Surkheeee:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-garfeeeld:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-muskan_leo6343:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Glazed:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Friendship_Karog:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
-Hippiee:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Everfriendly7241:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
-Surkheeee:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
-garfeeeld:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
-muskan_leo6343:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
-Glazed:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
-Hippiee:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz iz Back To RuLes on You 
<mydreams890> 
* mode/#launchpad [+oooo jamesh jblack kiko kiko-fud]  by SteveA
<Ahsan123`> what is the
* mode/#launchpad [+o mdz]  by SteveA
<Ahsan123`> this
* mdke goes looking for help in #freenode
* mode/#launchpad [+ooo niemeyer salgado stub]  by SteveA
<Ahsan123`> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page see when i login they again ask this
<Ahsan123`> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. You are not logged in.
<Ahsan123`> when  i login they ask this
-Surkheeee:#launchpad- _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
-Surkheeee:#launchpad- DARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLO
-muskan_leo6343:#launchpad- _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
-muskan_leo6343:#launchpad- DARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKL
-Glazed:#launchpad- _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
-Glazed:#launchpad- DARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZD
-Hippiee:#launchpad- _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
-Hippiee:#launchpad- DARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLOR
-Everfriendly7241:#launchpad- _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-
-Everfriendly7241:#launchpad- DARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKL
-my`immortal:#launchpad- _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-
-my`immortal:#launchpad- DARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKL
-Friendship_Karog:#launchpad- _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
-Friendship_Karog:#launchpad- DARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARK
-Telecom^Engineer:#launchpad- _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
-Telecom^Engineer:#launchpad- DARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZ
-Surkheeee:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-muskan_leo6343:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Glazed:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Hippiee:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Friendship_Karog:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Everfriendly7241:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-my`immortal:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Telecom^Engineer:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
<LarstiQ> Ahsan123`: where do you try logging in exactly?
-|dAmN_Im_Go0oD|8:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-|dAmN_Im_Go0oD|8:#launchpad- 
* mode/#launchpad [+oooo BjornT bradb cprov daf]  by SteveA
* mode/#launchpad [+o elmo_]  by SteveA
-Surkheeee:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-muskan_leo6343:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Glazed:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Hippiee:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Friendship_Karog:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Everfriendly7241:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-my`immortal:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
-Telecom^Engineer:#launchpad- DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg DarKloRdz Ri$iNg
* mode/#launchpad [+i]  by jamesh
-Surkheeee:#launchpad- 
-muskan_leo6343:#launchpad- 
-Glazed:#launchpad- 
-Hippiee:#launchpad- 
-Friendship_Karog:#launchpad- 
-Everfriendly7241:#launchpad- 
-my`immortal:#launchpad- 
-Telecom^Engineer:#launchpad- 
* mode/#launchpad [+o fabbione]  by SteveA
* mode/#launchpad [+oo jinty jordi]  by SteveA
* mode/#launchpad [+o Keybuk]  by SteveA
<doc|work> :/
<Ahsan123`> i login on ur given link
<Ahsan123`> https://shipit.ubuntu.com
<Ahsan123`> here i login
<LarstiQ> Ahsan123`: you're not clicking on any other link on that page, right?
<jamesh> I've set the channel to invite-only for now
<LarstiQ> then I'm stumped
<jamesh> we should turn it off again later
<doc|work> jamesh: set the channel +m and voice people after a set time
* cprov wtf is going on freenode ? 
<Ahsan123`> no bro 
* mode/#launchpad [+b *!*@*.fbx.proxad.net]  by mpt
<jamesh> cprov: script kiddie
<Ahsan123`> i click on ur given link
<Ahsan123`> who do this flood
<Ahsan123`> wtf
<cprov> sh..
<LarstiQ> Ahsan123`: weird
* mode/#launchpad [+b *!*@200.243.64.247]  by mpt
<Ahsan123`> bro y my account was not logging
* mode/#launchpad [+b *!*@218.80.229.119]  by mpt
* mode/#launchpad [+b *!*@221.214.12.66]  by mpt
<mdke> jamesh, you seem to have stopped em
<mdke> :)
<jamesh> mdke: along with anyone else who wants to join the channel
<mdke> oh yeah
* denny grins...
<denny> not the ideal solution
<mdke> jamesh, in freenode +r has been suggested?
<LarstiQ> Ahsan123`: I have no idea :/
<LarstiQ> salgado: do you?
<denny> jamesh: I'm first level staff btw, trying to get someone a bit more powerful to come and help out right now
<mdke> or +m
<Ahsan123`> hmm :( its means that i order cd;s
* mode/#launchpad [+R]  by jamesh
* mode/#launchpad [-i]  by jamesh
<jamesh> denny: thanks
<denny> apparently +m will stop channel notices, which is what they were flooding with
<denny> then you can just +v everyone you want to be able to talk
<denny> that's probably your best short-term solution
<denny> they might still join/part flood though
<LarstiQ> is #launchpad the only target?
<denny> nobody else is complaining yet
<SteveA> jamesh, mpt: i'm heading off for a short walk.  let me know who should have ops with chanserv, and i'll sort that out when i get back.
<jamesh> the docs say +R restricts voice to people who've identified to nickserv
<denny> learn something new every day  :)
<mpt> kiko, no-app-component-yet.pt, no-page-yet.pt, and no-url-yet.pt are all unused, not even referenced in zcml. Can I nuke them?
<bradb> mpt: Did you already open a bug for the "assignee:bradb" search syntax? If not, I'll open it now and mention it in bug 881.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #881: Advanced search controls should not show on results pages In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/881
<mpt> bradb, no, but I was planning to write a spec for it today :-)
<bradb> Okay, I'll open the bug.
* mode/#launchpad [+o SteveA]  by ChanServ
* mode/#launchpad [-oooo BjornT bradb cprov daf]  by SteveA
* mode/#launchpad [-oooo elmo_ fabbione jblack jinty]  by SteveA
* mode/#launchpad [-oooo jordi Keybuk kiko kiko-fud]  by SteveA
* mode/#launchpad [-oooo mdz niemeyer salgado stub]  by SteveA
* mode/#launchpad [-ooo jamesh mpt SteveA]  by SteveA
<kiko> mpt, well, what pages are they again?
<mpt> kiko, they're unused error pages
<mpt> "The URL for this page needs to be added"
<kiko> hmmm. why do they exist?
<mpt> "This page no template. Contact our CO." (This sentence no verb.)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> sounds like a candidate for nuking
<mpt> annd "This page depends on an application component that doesn't exist yet."
<kiko> SteveA would be the authority
<SteveA> i am the law
<mpt> yes, but he went off for a walk :-)
<SteveA> what's the question?
<mpt> SteveA, no-app-component-yet.pt, no-page-yet.pt, and no-url-yet.pt are all unused, not even referenced in zcml. Can I nuke them?
<SteveA> yes
<mpt> ta
* mpt notices that his fingers now type "bzr foo" even when his brain is thinking "baz foo"
<mpt> huh, bzr rm doesn't delete the files?
<mpt> oh, the help even says so
<mpt> that's a misleading name then
<kiko-afk> cvs rm doesn't either fwiw
<SteveA> it was a sought-after feature for baz
<SteveA> and tla before it
<LarstiQ> mpt: it removes it from version control
<kiko> I understand it's controversial though
<kiko> stub, gina run looking good.
<mpt> bzr ignore
<LarstiQ> kiko: for controversial, try 'rm file; bzr commit'
<kiko> it fails, doesn't it?
<LarstiQ> kiko: no, it implicitly schedules that as a bzr remove
<mpt> "schedules" it for when?
<mpt> for after the commit?
<LarstiQ> mpt: no, at that commit
<LarstiQ> mpt: so if you don't back down, that file will no longer be under version control (and by virtue of the first rm, neither in your working dir)
<kiko> back down OR ELSE
<SteveA> so, you don't need to use "bzr rm" usually
<kiko> bradb, a question
<kiko> let's say I email malone with my alternative (non-preferred) email address.
<kiko> malone will accept the comment and resend it to others
<kiko> what does the mail's From: address look like?
<LarstiQ> SteveA: except this is buggish and might get removed, bug 5158
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5158: rfc: don't treat missing files as deleted In: bzr (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5158
<bradb> kiko: your preferred email address
<LarstiQ> SteveA: of course, user input is welcome ;)
* bradb & # packing
<mpt> Anyone want to volunteer a slogan for Launchpad? :-)
* SteveA just ate pizza and is not PaunchLad
<mpt> a paunchy lad?
<LarstiQ> propelling the world into the bright future? feh
<mdke> "take off"
<bradb> amazingly, i just thought of that too
<mdke> what a coincidence :)
<SteveA> as in "take off all zig" ?
* mdke blinks
<mdke> what is zig?
<bradb> Or maybe "[you are looking at a slogan]  take off [slogans are cools aren't they] "
<mdke> lol
<LarstiQ> mdke: zig is for great justice
<mdke> i'll try google
<mdke> and wikipedia
<mdke> Zig (Judaism), a giant rooster from judaism.
<LarstiQ> mdke: try aybabtu
<mdke> yeah am reading it
<mdke> before my time obviously
<mpt> Don't say that mdke, you make me feel old
<LarstiQ> heck, you even make me feel old
<mdke> seems it was only 4 years ago
<mdke> i remember a song, but that's about it
<LarstiQ> yup
<mpt> You know you haven't been doing anything important when your changes produce 556 test errors
<kiko> !
* bradb heads off to Vilnius, later all
<mpt> ah, 33 errors, that's much better
<kiko> drill on mpt
<mpt> jamesh, ping
<mpt> Anyone: the hacking FAQ says to change sampledata, "Build a fresh database, make the required changes ..." Make the required changes where? Using the Web UI? in current.sql? or somewhere else?
<salgado> mpt, yes, this is what you should do when you want to do changes using the web UI or the postgres interactive prompt (psql)
<kiko> mpt, salgado: keep your changes in a separate file. you'll be happier.
<kiko> in a separate SQL.
<mpt> That's what the hacking FAQ suggests, kiko, but it doesn't say how
<kiko> writing SQL
<mpt> ah, which requires learning SQL
<kiko> well
<salgado> mpt, you can do the way I suggested, do a diff between your newsampledata.sql and current.sql and store that diff
<salgado> this is useful when you insert new sampledata
<salgado> if you're actually changing sampledata, then this is not a good approach
<mpt> I'm changing it
<mpt> I'll work it out on Monday
<mdz> is the branch functionality in launchpad expected to work currently?
<mdz> I added some of my branches and they don't seem to have been scanned yet
<mdz> (on production)
<LarstiQ> mdz: scanning doesn't work yet
<LarstiQ> mdz: at least, bzr branches. I think that is blocking on the entire supermirror chain
<matsubara> does anybody know how to insert a non-ascii character on a page template?
<Spee_Der> Greetings everyone, from snowy Rhode Island, USA.
#launchpad 2005-12-15
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<kiko> good morning
<matsubara> good morning!
<kiko> SteveA?
<kiko> Kinnison?
<kiko> matsubara, can you file a bug for me? I'll paste in a traceback for you
<SteveA> kiko: yeah?
<kiko> how's it going man?
<SteveA> pretty good
<SteveA> i'm off shopping in a few minutes.
<kiko> xmas shopping?
<SteveA> brad's flight is delayed, so he gets an extra 4 hours in amsterdam airport
<SteveA> actually, bootlaces.  i need 19cm boot laces to wear my warm winter boots
<SteveA> http://www.weather.com/activities/travel/businesstraveler/weather/yesterday.html?locid=LHXX0005&from=tenDay_topnav_business
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> yesterday, it was -13C at night
<kiko> you should know it's summer in the southern hemisphere
<SteveA> and in the month to date, on that page, we've had...
<SteveA> NaN mm of rain!
<kiko> heh
<azeem> hi, this ban seems overly general, raphink is also concerned who IMHO seems to be a member of the Ubuntu community:
<azeem> 12:49 [OPN]  -!- 0 - #launchpad: ban *!*@*.fbx.proxad.net [by mpt!n=mpt@200-171-140-32.dsl.telesp.net.br, 71850 secs ago] 
<kiko> hmmm, was mpt trigger-happy there?
<StevenK> I'm having trouble uploading an 8Mb debdiff to launchpad, I get a 502 error after a timeout. Is there anything I can do?
<StevenK> Secondly, would someone be able to add my new @u.c alias since the alias updating script is down.
<SteveA> now that the channel is -R, we can try unbanning that address
<SteveA> sadly, i am not initiated into the deeper mysteries of irc
<SteveA> kiko, azeem: do you know what the command would be to unban ?
<kiko> SteveA, /unban
* mode/#launchpad [+o SteveA]  by ChanServ
* mode/#launchpad [-b *!*@*.fbx.proxad.net]  by SteveA
* mode/#launchpad [-o SteveA]  by SteveA
<azeem> SteveA: thanks
<kiko> StevenK, you should probably file a bug -- that's a bug. Meanwhile, is there a way to compress that?
<kiko> sorry about that raphink, I think mpt was a bit trigger-happy when dealing with the clonebot attack yesterday
<raphink> thanks whoever removed the ban on proxad IPs ;)
<raphink> that's ok kiko  ;)
<raphink> just that about half of the french linux users were banned from the channel ;)
<StevenK> What a great idea. gzip -9 rips it down to 1.8M
<kiko> StevenK, do file the bug, though -- I don't think we should die in the middle of your upload.
<kiko> StevenK, if the compressed version still times out let me know
<SteveA> BjornT: hi
<BjornT> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> brad's plane is delayed.  he'll be around later on.  do you want to meet up with us?
<BjornT> sure, that'd nice
<SteveA> i'll call you later to see if you're around.
<SteveA> probably be arriving at 5 or 6 pm, so it will be the evening.
<kiko> SteveA, I called gustavo yesterday
<BjornT> ok, cool. i don't have anything special planned for today, so i'm probably around
<kiko> we chatted a bit
<kiko> BjornT, no biking eh?
<BjornT> kiko: well, i do bike sometimes, but usually indoors. quite boring, but the weather isn't too great here for biking atm :(
<kiko> a damned pity
<kiko> it's going to rain today but we are going anyway
<BjornT> yeah, i probably should try to ride some despite the weather. the main probably is that i live in an apartment, and i have no good place to clean the bike aftwarwards
<StevenK> kiko: Uploading the compressed debdiff worked well, thanks!
<kiko> cool StevenK -- when you have it give me a bug # so I can nag someone into looking at it
<StevenK> kiko: Oh, right. I did that too.
<StevenK> Lemme find it.
<StevenK> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/5628
<kiko> thanks!
<StevenK> kiko: It's a pretty crappy bug report. :-(
<kiko> I didn't quite understand the (which is) part but other than that..
<kiko> ah
* kiko reads this time
<StevenK> As I said, it's crappy bug report. I saw the problem at 3am this morning, so I wasn't thinking so coherently, and I think the bug report shows that too.
<Krzych> smutasek lol
<Krzych> smutasek jest i=SIEDLCE@80.51.51.30 * Wbijaj na #bar
<Krzych> smutasek na #launchpad
<cprov> niemeyer: yo dude
<kiko> SteveA, did you notice sladen's repo disappeared?
<kiko> hey niemeyer!
<LarstiQ> moin niemeyer, cprov, kiko
<kiko> hey LarstiQ 
<niemeyer> Goooood morning!!
<LarstiQ> kiko: received my mail yesterday?
<kiko> LarstiQ, yeah, totally.
<kiko> niemeyer, look at your launchpad mailing list folder
<cprov> see you, lunch time 
<niemeyer> kiko: Wow
<kiko> niemeyer, yeah. we're running the accept script but jesus it will take a couple of hours
<kiko> we miss having you around though
<kiko> niemeyer, cprov and I spoke and we think the best thing for you to work in would be fixing poppy's design problem (the DoS thing) and perhaps a refactoring on the queue tool to avoid taking 6 years to run a large queue -- basically changing the way it does sorting and filtering.
<kiko> it should be done server-side
<kiko> I'll email you.
<niemeyer> kiko: From the number of mails you've sent during the morning, I take you had a very good night, right? :)
<kiko> I couldn't sleep very well to be honest
<kiko> woke up at 6
<kiko> jdahlin and I watched "Pi" yesterday
<kiko> interesting movie
<niemeyer> kiko: "Pi"? Never heard of it
<niemeyer> kiko: Do you think the 'queue' tool is the way to go as it is?
<kiko> niemeyer, it should be converted to XML-RPC, or at least the IZ startup time nuked out, but.. 
<kiko> I think we'll have to do that later
<kiko> cprov tells me the distro tools are not very fast either so at least we won't be strangled
<niemeyer> Ok
<kiko> niemeyer, how about a phone call?
<niemeyer> Sure!
<niemeyer> Give me your number
<kiko> I'll call you in a bit
<kiko> let me finish reading the Soyuz issues thread
<LarstiQ> kiko: gah, you've got something called poppy too?
<kiko> LarstiQ, yeah
* LarstiQ pulls hairs out
<kiko> heh
<LarstiQ> ah well, I should be doing more
<matsubara> this +R thing doesn't let me change nicks while on #launchpad
<kiko> really?
<kiko> matsubara, you need to link your nicks together
<kiko> use the /nickserv link command
<matsubara> yes, matsubara-lunch isn't registered...
<matsubara> just noticed that
<matsubara> thanks
<LarstiQ> is there a rosetta channel somewhere? I'm wondering who/how a certain .pot was made
<LarstiQ> #rosetta seems rather empty
<mdke> LarstiQ, no
<mdke> LarstiQ, this channel is for all of launchpad
<LarstiQ> mdke: so I should ask directly in here?
<mdke> LarstiQ, yes, although it's probably best to ask during working hours
<mdke> (if you need administrative help)
<LarstiQ> anyone in particular I should ask, jordi?
<mdke> LarstiQ, it depends on your problem
<LarstiQ> mdke: problem is a strong word, but the .pot in rosetta differs from upstream, and I wondered who made it how, since not every string should be translated
<LarstiQ> on a quick glance it looked ok, but I'd like to be sure
<mdke> LarstiQ, is it in ubuntu?
<mdke> or a separate product?
<LarstiQ> mdke: blender in breezy I'd say, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+source/blender/+pots/blender
<mdke> they get imported automatically from the source package in the archive
<LarstiQ> how is this importing done?
<LarstiQ> xgettext goes notably borked
<mdke> i dunno how it works
<mdke> carlos is the guy to talk to about that
<LarstiQ> mdke: thanks
* LarstiQ turns to carlos
#launchpad 2005-12-16
<sivang> good sunday morning all
<raphink> hello sivang :)
<sivang> hey raphink 
<raphink> :)
<raphink> how are you doing sivang ?
<sivang> raphink: caught some flu, but otherwise good
<raphink> :s
<kiko> hello thre
<kiko> there too
<kiko> who's awake this beautiful sunday morning?
<jblack> I am
<kiko> james!
<kiko> I miss riding mexican-style
<jblack> hey kiko
<jblack> Do ya? 
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> it was lots of fun
<kiko> and so was the hot-tub
<jblack> You'll never let me live that down. 
<jblack> Couldn't do the hot tub. I was too worried that I'd float.
<kiko> I thought it was one of the choicest comments I've ever heard, it was simply hilarious
<kiko> that hot tub was so hot it was heart-endanging
<jblack> People get fired in the US for off-hand silly stuff like that
<kiko> endangering
<kiko> doh
<kiko> really?!
<jblack> Yeah. Thats why I almost paniced.
<kiko> come on man
<jblack> I'm serious. 
<kiko> I thought it was hilarious
<kiko> and I've spent months in mexico :)
<jblack> Ahh. In this country, though, anything the least bit inapropriate results in "leave without pay"
<kiko> it wasn't inappropriate, it was a joke
<LarstiQ> kiko: joke aren't always understood or appreciated
<jblack> A funny one I thought, until I heard it. ;)
<kiko> LarstiQ, well, it was a small group and we all laughed
<jblack> There's a very high standard for jokes for caucasian males in america. Everyone thinks we're rich.
<jblack> anyways, I'll be honored any time you decide to drive brazilian style with me. ;)
<kiko> ask elmo about brazilian-style driving sometime
* LarstiQ nods at kiko 
<kiko> he had a little heart attack
<jblack> I've seen brazilian style driving.
<jblack> Celso drove me to the airport. We made a 3 hour drive in an hour and a half.
<kiko> that car of his shouldn't even be allowed to be on the street
<jblack> heh
<LarstiQ> ok, how does Celso do that? :)
<kiko> have you heard of the expression "NITRO"?
<jblack> The funny part is that I guess you guys have some sort of automatic speeder detectors.
<jblack> He won't talk about it now, but a few times on the way down he said something about his mom being pissed. 
<kiko> the speeding tickets will probably be mailed to her address
<jblack> He won't let me take care of it
<kiko> hey at least you went rafting
<jblack> True. :) 
<jblack> That was absolutely awesome, except for the mosquitos and missing my flight.
<kiko> you missed it?
<jblack> We actually showed up just in time for the flight, but they gave my seat away. :(
<kiko> fuckers
<kiko> then what?
<jblack> then I whined like a baby until they gave me a new one
<jblack> I left a few hours later.
<jblack> oh, when and where (I heard rumors as to germany) the feb meet is?
<kiko> it's not decided yet
<kiko> we forgot to discuss it on friday
<jblack> A decision would be nice so that I can be ready early rather than waiting till the last minute
<jblack> plan daycare, get visas, etc etc
<kiko> if you are asking about the launchpad meeting
<kiko> we haven't even agreed there will be one yet -- SteveA and I wanted to make smaller focused sprints
<jblack> hmm. Thought the overlapping distro/lp thing was a good thing
<kiko> that meeting will be in april
<kiko> or may
<kiko> I can't quite remember the suggested dates
<jblack> Oh, question for you...
<jblack> How is bzr working for you guys? 
<kiko> for me, quite well
<kiko> I don't think reponse time on requests and bug reports is not very good but I understand that improving that is difficult, too
<kiko> errr
<kiko> I don't think reponse time on requests and bug reports is very good but I understand that improving that is difficult, too
<jblack> Yeah.
<jblack> If there's particular ones causing problems, let me know.
<jblack> I'll keep an eye on them.
<kiko> thanks
* sivang lols at the backlog ; "NITOR" :)
<sivang> howdy jblack , kiko 
<jblack> I'm surprised speed isn't causing you guys problems.
<kiko> rsync works fine, and merging is only about as slow as baz, with much better progress feedback
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<sivang> morning Spee_Der 
<Spee_Der> My keyboard keeps going to sleep and won't come back without re-booting. Hmmmmm
<sivang> Spee_Der: that sounds like an #ubuntu question, I suggest that you ask there.
<Spee_Der> Ok. Thanks so much.
<kiko> orright
<kiko> outta here!
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<bmonty> hi, can someone please add the package "kbanking" to malone?
<sivang> lifeless: have you made any plans or discussions about implementation of interfaceverification.txt, as I see it - faking the db with an in memory cheap storage is going to be big work, right? 
<lifeless> sivang: so, once the basic idea is 'specced' some more, I hope to get someone to implement a cut down one-use version of the idea for some of the tests in lp
<lifeless> that should both prove the concept and provide some big wins
<sivang> I recall that you said that the test suite spends most of the time in postgres, right?
<lifeless> yes
<sivang> clear
<sivang> ls
<sivang> err
<sivang> :)
<sivang> lifeless: so faking the db part is of highest priority? are there other tests, with easier functionalities that can be "faked" ?
<sivang> err, that needs rephrasing
<sivang> anyway, I'm too tired now. good night, catch you again in about 7 hours or so
#launchpad 2005-12-17
<sivang> lifeless: night, c'ya
<lifeless> night
<Spee_Der> g'night life
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> sivang is going to be
<lifeless> d
<lifeless> not me
<Spee_Der> sri
<Spee_Der> just tuned back in here
<Spee_Der> Just chillin' here... Think I partially resolved the sleeping keyboard trouble/problem.....
<sivang> I'm acutally still here, I couldn't let another bug I found with gpdf slip away , now I can go to sleep with peace, nice that you solved your kbd prob Spee_Der :)
<sivang> now good night for real. bye
<Spee_Der> Ok, good night. It is only partially resolved, but I am happy with it.... Cheers mate.
<bradb> jamesh: ping
<bradb> jamesh: Just curious: have you started on the review of my InitialBugContacts branch? If not, perhaps SteveA and I can go through it here in .lt.
<SteveA> bradb: it would be better if james is doing it, so we can focus on other things here, and look at the review as it comes in.
<bradb> ok
* sivang reads an interesting bit http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/wa-ajaxintro1.html?ca=dgr-lnxw01MasterAJAX
<jamesh> bradb: yeah.  I'm doing it right now.
<SteveA> thanks jamesh 
<bradb> jamesh: ah, cool
<jamesh> bradb: in general it looks pretty good.  There is a little overlap with Bjorn's branch, but that should be easy to resolve
<sivang> guys, what's the size of a working rocketfuel checkout ? (including zope and everything needed to run)
<jamesh> sivang: 402MB, before you run make
<jordi> LarstiQ: ping
<sivang> jamesh: after you run make it gets bigger?
<jordi> LarstiQ: if a source pacakge doesn't ship a pot file in the tar.gz, rosetta won't import it automatically
<sivang> I mean, much bigger? :)
<jamesh> sivang: a bit.  You'll get .pyc files and a few extension modules
<jamesh> sivang: 425MB for one of my checkouts
<jordi> LarstiQ: this will get detected pretty soon, as people won't be able to trranslate, so the ubuntu package maintainer makes some rule in the build process to generate a pot in the package, or whatever
<jordi> LarstiQ: I assume that if blender's can be done with a simple xgettext, that's the problem, someone didn't know how it's done correctly and it's a bit fucked up
<sivang> jamesh: ah ok, that's not that big then :)
<SteveA> spiv: hi, around?
<jamesh> bradb: it should be pretty easy to modify the bugzilla default assignees migration script I wrote at UBZ to the new schema in your branch
<jamesh> which is good :)
<bradb> jamesh: that schema's already in rf, afaik
<jamesh> bradb: yeah, but the LP APIs aren't.
<bradb> indeed
<lifeless> ddaa: , SteveA  can we move back 30 minutes?
<daf> morning
<ddaa> lifeless: okay with me, today.
<SteveA> lifeless: i'm working with brad.  i can do a very brief meeting.
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> I'm in the middle of initialising a fridge
<lifeless> due to my old one stopping being a fridge and becoming a very expensive eskie (chillie bin ?) on sunday
<ddaa> jblack: lifeless was talking to both of us in #bzr. The Launchpad integratino meeting is in ten mins.
<ddaa> 30 mins later than usual
<ddaa> you are welcome to attend
<jblack> Thought you usually had it on thursdays? 
<jblack> I'll be there.
<ddaa> Thursday is Launchpad development meeting.
<ddaa> Monday morning is the LaunchpadBazaar integration meeting.
<ddaa> jblack: #canonical-meeting
<jblack> admins: ping
<SteveA> admins?
<jblack> stevea: admins, as in "by any odd chance is either elmo or znarl actively watching this tty at this second. otherwise, I'll stalk"
<SteveA> daf: hello
<lifeless> back
<SteveA> brad and i are taking a break from our sessions.  so i can do a bit of meeting
<jamesh> bradb: you should have some review comments in your inbox
<bradb> jamesh: cool, thanks
<daf> SteveA: hi
<jordi> sabdfl: rosetta is mentioned in the openoffice.org l10n mailing list
<jordi> http://l10n.openoffice.org/servlets/ReadMsg?list=dev&msgNo=6091
<SteveA> jordi: the reply says that the request on the rosetta list about how OOo can be translated hasn't been answered yet
<jordi> SteveA: I haven't got the reply yet
<jordi> afaik, it has been replied by Carlos? We even have a detailed spec
<SteveA> i mean, the reply at l10n.openoffice.org
<SteveA> i read it on that website
<SteveA> the author of the reply on that website says they haven't had a reply to their rosetta query
<lifeless> is stub on leave yet ?
<jordi> I have asked on _this_ list
<jordi> as in l10n-dev I guess
<jordi> SteveA: I've been on this list for one week
<jordi> if rosetta was mentioned earlier I've probably missed it
<SteveA> lifeless: today is a public holiday for him
<lifeless> ah
<jordi> SteveA: I guess the problem is erdal doesn't know what to do with the po files so the translated data is acceptable by upstream.
<SteveA> you mean it is a one-way thing?
<SteveA> OOo -> rosetta but not back again?
<jordi> oh, no
<jordi> it has a way back, and it's the only way if you want upstream to accept your po-based translation
<jordi> but it's not trivial to do it, and I guess erdal doesn't know how to do it yet.
<Kinnison> Morning
<sabdfl> jordi: that's good coverage, if we have a good answer to the "get translations back upstream" question.
<carlos> morning!
<carlos> I'm back :-)
<jordi> carlos!
<jordi> carlos: how did it go?
<carlos> jordi, really good, I need those holidays
<carlos> my gf "asked" me to forget the laptop so those where true holidays ;-)
<jordi> and you did forget it, I guess. :)
<jordi> I was in Barcelona during the weekend.
<carlos> jordi, yeah, I even ride a horse!
<jordi> Yesterday I had a late lunch up in Montjuc's Castle.
<SteveA> daf: what's the plan for today?
<carlos> jordi, ;-)
<jordi> carlos: so we were discussing ooo<->po conversions
<jordi> carlos: 10:40 < jordi> http://l10n.openoffice.org/servlets/ReadMsg?list=dev&msgNo=6091
<jordi> it seems erdal doesn't know how to convert back from po to ooo so he can feed his translations to openoffice.org cvs
<daf> SteveA: I'm going to work my way down the list of things we talked about on Thursday
<jordi> this should be covered by our spec, right?
<daf> SteveA: lowest-hanging fruit first
<carlos> jordi, well, doko has that in his todo list
<carlos> jordi, he did the process and I asked to update the spec so we have it documented....
<carlos> jordi, I don't know exactly the procedure
<carlos> SteveA, daf hi dudes!
<daf> hola carlos 
<jordi> nod
<SteveA> BjornT: hello
<BjornT> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> BjornT: you are the reviewer who is nearest to daf in timezones, particularly as daf is working just the first half of the day.
<SteveA> daf is doing some "low hanging fruit" UI improvements to soyuz
<SteveA> can you be his reviewer for these things?
<jordi> carlos: if we have a link where it's very well explained, I can reply to the ooo list
<BjornT> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> jordi: +1 :-)
<carlos> jordi, as I said, we don't have such link until doko updates the spec
<carlos> jordi, we have the braindump spec
<carlos> but is useless
<SteveA> daf: once you have done a cohesive unit of stuff, get it onto PendingReviews in bjorn's queue
<SteveA> let's see how soon we can get some of these improvements onto staging
<carlos> jordi, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-openoffice-support
<SteveA> carlos, jordi: i see that doko is around.
<daf> SteveA: I've pushed my branch already, but all it has at the moment are the breadcrumb fixes
<SteveA> daf: that's fine.  it is easier to review small cohesive changes, usually.
<daf> SteveA: ok, I'll put it in Bjorn's queue
<daf> BjornT: it's the "soyuz-ui" branch on the pending reviews page
<SteveA> carlos, jordi: let's see if doko and you guys can pull together, and make the OOo people happy.
<jordi> yeah
<jordi> I invited doko to this channel :)
<BjornT> daf: ok, i'll take a look at it soon
<daf> BjornT: great
<carlos> doko, hi
<carlos> doko, seems like there are some users that want to get the .po file from oo2 at launchpad.net and get back the OO2 native format to commit it upstream
<carlos> but they don't know how to do that
<carlos> doko, would be possible to update the spec at https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-openoffice-support so we have documented our current procedure?
<doko> yes, I've seen the posts on l10n-dev today. going to reply ...
<carlos> doko thank you
<carlos> doko, please, ping me or jordi when the spec is updated so we can add a link from the Rosetta's FAQ page
<carlos> oh, perfect... TranslationUploads was not merged due more conflicts...
<carlos> grr
<carlos> hmm, SteveA my conexion will be a bit unstable for the next two hours due some changes in the electric installation
<carlos> I will work anyway, but will be connected and disconnected from the irc from time to time
<bradb> jamesh: I've just replied to your review comments.
<jblack> Anybody keep logs of large channels? 
<SteveA> large channels?
<sivang> has anyone had experience setting rocketfuel on dapper?
<SteveA> sivang: first step would be to port the launchpad developers' dependency package to dapper
<sivang> SteveA: eh, there is one meta package that depends on all that you need on a system?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> although i can't remember its name
<sivang> I think I can..
<sivang> let me look
<BjornT> daf: looks good, r=bjornt
<sivang> launchpad-dependencies
<sivang> ^^ ?
<sivang> I seem to be able to install it under dapper, cool
<Kinnison> sivang: aye, that's the one
<matsubara> good morning!
<sivang> Kinnison: morning Kinnison !
<Kinnison> hi sivang
<sivang> ,matsubara
<sivang> Kinnison: I'm sick at home, so I have some free time to play
<Kinnison> sivang: have fun :-) And I hope you get well soon
<daf> BjornT: thanks!
<SteveA> daf: on your coding standards docs... can you also find a place to mention about the launchpad-dependencies package?
<SteveA> everyone should be using it
<daf> hmm
<Kinnison> SteveA: We have it in breezy-updates too?
<SteveA> Kinnison: nesuprantu
<sivang> Kinnison: I am getting better by the minute, caught a bad flu but it's already better
<Kinnison> SteveA: pardon?
<daf> SteveA: RocketFuelSetup?
<Kinnison> sivang: good good
<SteveA> Kinnison: i don't understand
<Kinnison> SteveA: launchpad-dependencies -- is it in breezy too?
<SteveA> i believe it is in breezy universe, but i have not checked
<sivang> SteveA: Seems like RocketFuelSetup is the right place, I can add it there instead of the package list
<SteveA> sure, thanks sivang 
<daf> SteveA/BjornT: perhaps one of you can look at https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/daf/launchpad/bug-2230/full-diff
<daf> sivang: thanks
<sivang> actually, it'd be better to move the list down as an appendix, in case something bad happens to the meta package. That's what I'll do.
<SteveA> ok, although it becomes duplicated information
<jamesh> daf: I wonder if it would be worth extending redirection() so that it can handle cases like that properly?
<daf> well, we can get the list out of the history if we need to
<SteveA> maybe better to remove it, and leave it in history as daf says
<SteveA> jamesh: we should fix redirection()
<SteveA> jamesh: would you like to?
* SteveA and brad --> lunch
<jamesh> SteveA: sure.  How about allowing it to be used as a descriptor when used with only one arg?
<daf> jamesh: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/5461 is the relevant bug
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5461: redirects should canonicalise URLs In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5461
<jamesh> and use the return value of the function as the redirect
<SteveA> jamesh: so you can write code that calculates the redirect?
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah
<SteveA> as in the result of it
<SteveA> the place redirected from would still be statically looked up
<jamesh> yep
<daf> I'm not sure I follow
<SteveA> sounds like a nice idea.
<jamesh> daf: so we'd write something like this:
<jamesh> @redirection('+source')
<SteveA> jamesh: sure, go ahead.  please get me to be the reviewer.
<jamesh> def redirect_source(self):
<jamesh>   return canonical_url(self.context)
* SteveA and brad really go to lunch
<daf> aah
<daf> cunning
<daf> thanks for the example
<jamesh> daf: that doesn't work yet though :)
<daf> I know :)
<sivang> SteveA: ok, will do so.
* sivang is totally out of sync with his email..:-/
<sivang> email backlog, that is
<sivang> ok, now to get launchpad-database-dependencies
* sivang updates wiki page.
<sivang> Kinnison: launchpad-dependencies depends on python2.4-profiler , which is in multiverse. the package itself is in main/optional. That is an expection to the guideline that all main packages should have their dependencies in main, no?
<daf> sivang: yes, you're right
<daf> sivang: the profiler was moved from main to multiverse, though I think this was before the dependencies package was created
<sivang> daf: ah I see, well, I wanted to leave the bit that talks about the python profiler now that we have the meta package depend on it, but we need it so new people wanting to setup don't get an error when trying to install the meta package.
<sivang> *leave out
<daf> well, an argument could be made that the dependency package belongs in multiverse
<daf> I'm not sure what we use the profiler for, at any rate
<sivang> hmmm
<sivang> daf: also, is Scott's baz bit still required ? (it says there that it is)
<daf> the pybaz stuff?
<daf> I believe the importd code still uses that, so yes
<daf> I've been grepping around, and I can't find any references to 'profiler' in the Launchpad code
<daf> perhaps somebody else knows why it's listed
<sivang> well, if it's not needed anymore, we should remove it
<cprov> morning guys
<jblack> cprov!
<cprov> jblack: hi dude, how are you ? 
<jblack> the magic eight ball says "Answer unclear. Ask again"
<daf> jblack: hi dude, how are you ?
<jblack> Good. Definitely.
<cprov> hehe, even if you ask me twice, I'd say TIRED, and the week have just started, ohh my god ! 
<jblack> I don't pity you. 
<jblack> You live in Brazil, which has the best coffee in all the world.
<cprov> jblack: ok, I give up on this argument, the coffe is really good ! I'm fine and motivated now ;)
<jblack> grin. :)
<jordi> back
<sivang> jblack: lol
<jordi> doko: thanks
<sivang> hi cprov, jblack 
<sivang> jordi, ofcourse :)
<jblack> now if he lived in spain, or the UK, then I'd feel his pain.
<daf> real men drink hebal tea
<daf> * herbal
<sivang> daf++
<sivang> :)
* sivang doesn't drink coffe anymore. hasn't touched it for the last 4 months
<sivang> daf: do you like camomile tea?
<daf> it's ok, but I'm not a huge fan
<daf> I like Rooibos a lot
<sivang> daf: what type of herb is that?
<sivang> (never heared of it)
<daf> not sure if it's a herb strictly speaking
<sivang> funny how the package description of paramiko has the little bit at the end about "version control ..." , seems unrelated
<daf> it's a tea-like plant that produces a red caffeine-free tea that tastes slightly of honey
<daf> it's also called Redbush sometimes
<sivang> eh, sounds delicious
<daf> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rooibos
<daf> see if you can find some
<sivang> jblack: btw, what's wrong in living in the UK?
<daf> the coffee isn't as good :)
<jblack> Other than the cold, wet weather, the bad food, the lack of coffee and the high prices?
<sivang> jblack: what about excellent culture, television, intelligent people, well structured government, fresh cold air, cool accent? ;-)
<jblack> You dare to mention the quality of television to an american? 
<jamesh> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file8kSGiv.html <- here's the changes necessary to get redirection() to work as a descriptor.  Do you want me to put it up on the PendingReviews page? (it is fairly short)
<sivang> jblack: it's a matter of taste I guess :)
<kiko> good morning
<kiko> my inbox looks spiffy
<kiko> how are you jamesh?
<jamesh> kiko: good
<sivang> morning kiko 
<kiko> jamesh, I pushed off your suggestion to spiv let's see how it goes
<jamesh> kiko: how did the javascript hacking go?
* kiko suspects he's too busy to context-switch to that right now
<kiko> jamesh, it was a disaster.
<jamesh> for the collapsible fieldset thingee
<kiko> first, it appears that anchors added are not added to the default focus chain in firefox
<kiko> I could not get it to be tabbed into
<kiko> second, it is considerably slower and triggers a JS error that takes 1 second to render
<jamesh> weird
<kiko> yeah, definitely weird
<kiko> I need to waste some more time on it
<kiko> but the initial attempts have not been very motivating
<LarstiQ> jordi: thanks for the information, I'll look at how the package builds in breezy to see if that helps
<jordi> LarstiQ: perfect
<sivang> kiko: what sort of javascript are you wasting time at?
<kiko> sivang, trying to add an anchor to the fieldset expander label
<jordi> kiko: I have decided my next vacation is Cuba
<kiko> jordi?
<jordi> kiko: I mean, Brazil needs to wait. :)
* kiko kicks jordi 
<jordi> you can come
<jordi> it's very near to you
<kiko> jordi, was that really ben goodger?
<kiko> of ff fame?
<jordi> ben who?
<kiko> matsubara, bug 5730 is a dupe, could you find out of which bug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5730: Should be possible to search for a translation In: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5730
<sivang> guys, this bit 'ssh chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com cat $warthog_keys | gpg --import' should import the public keys into my home folder's .gnupg ?
<kiko> sivang, why don't you check out RocketFuelSetup?
<kiko> carlos!
<carlos> kiko!
<kiko> how's it going old man?
<carlos> kiko, fine, thanks. Ready to work :-D
<kiko> cool
<kiko> carlos, spend some time looking at daf's email on bug 1681
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1681: Viewing a translation page fails in unix2newlines In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681
<kiko> carlos, also, help me understand one thing: why am I not getting the usual rosetta errormail that resulted from po-attach and po-import runs?
<matsubara> kiko: bug 44?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #44: Messages should be searchable. In: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Wishlist, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/44
<kiko> matsubara, yeah.
<matsubara> kiko: duped
<kiko> as you see we have a lot of work to do on rosetta!
<carlos> kiko, poattach is deprecated and disabled since Montreal
<carlos> kiko, we were supposed to use TranslationUploads now
<kiko> carlos, ok. but -import and -export are not sending me errormail, and I want to know why
<sivang> kiko: I am checking the rocketfuelsetup , but I got "lock not permitted when trying to execute that bit"..
<carlos> but the merge was failing because conflicts several times before I left for holidays and last merge request failed again (fixing it atm)
<kiko> odd. sivang nudge lifeless?
<kiko> carlos, sure, but WHAT ABOUT THE ERRORMAIL? 
<carlos> kiko, the only explanations I can think on are:
<kiko> :)
<carlos> kiko, 1: our scripts are perfect now (I doubt it)
<kiko> strike 1 
<kiko> of course
<kiko> because:
<carlos> 2: there is some problem with the mailing list or the mail from the server
<kiko> Hello zarzavaturi2,
<kiko> Rosetta encountered problems exporting the files you
<kiko> requested. The Rosetta team has been notified of this
<kiko> problem. Please reply to this email for further assistance.
<kiko> so it is failing
<kiko> just no errormail is being sent
<carlos> kiko, I didn't touch that code so it should work/fail as usual
<carlos> I will investigate it a bit today
<carlos> ok?
<kiko> yeah, I'll leave it on your plate. thanks.
<carlos> about daf's email, will handle it today too, don't worry
<kiko> BjornT, how's it going?
<kiko> carlos, cool -- it's the most-duped bug we have right now
<carlos> ok
<sivang> kiko: I will give it another try and then see, thanks 
<BjornT> kiko: pretty good, thanks. (except for a few problems while trying to land my branch...)
<kiko> BjornT, which branch, and what's going on?
<BjornT> kiko: DefaultAffectsTarget. so far it has been problems caused by me, like having the wrong .bzr/parent, forgetting to push, having the wrong .bzr/x-push-data, but it should land soon.
<kiko> BjornT, don't you create branches by copying landed branches you have locally?
<kiko> that way you never get it wrong
<BjornT> kiko: yes, i do something like that. i'm not sure why .bzr/parent and x-push-data didn't have the correct values, maybe it's because i use hard links and did something stupid.
<kiko> hmmm. BjornT cp -ax?
<BjornT> kiko: i use cp -al
<kiko> -l seems dangerous.
<kiko> but..
<BjornT> i don't have a large enough hard drive not to use hard links
<daf> it should be safe
<daf> if you're using fl-cow, it's pretty much guaranteed not to go wrong
<kiko> BjornT, it's about 300mb per tree, not too bad IMO
<kiko> SteveA?
<kiko> BjornT, did the TT outgoing email land?
<kiko> and has anyone seen stub?
<lifeless> pub holiday today
<kiko> arham.
<kiko> lifeless, is he reachable? I needed some gina love..
<lifeless> kiko: if its simple, I can do it. If its not as I'm tired ... he probably is
<BjornT> kiko: yes, it did land. it should appear in the next rollout.
<kiko> cool BjornT 
<lifeless> kiko: so - do you want to talk me through some gina love for you ?
<lifeless> its 1230am here :-<
<kiko> lifeless, yes, possibly
<kiko> I am chatting to an asyncer, one moment
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> daf, BjornT: well, I can't imagine anything else giving you trouble with .bzr/foo
<lifeless> kiko: I'm asleep on chair here, can I go to bed ?
<kiko> lifeless, I'll call stub. go sleep :)
<lifeless> kiko: thanks, night.
<daf> hmm, who's on bzr support duty?
<kiko> jblack? what's up
<daf> when I do "bzr shelve", it seems to go into an infinite loop trying to do a diffstat
<kiko> I've seen this before, hmmm
<LarstiQ> first time I hear about it
<kiko> I think I talked to mpool about it
<daf> do you remember what he said?
<kiko> I can't recall, but it was a triviality
<LarstiQ> daf, kiko: do you have a reproducible testcase?
<LarstiQ> ah
<daf> well, it's just happened for a second time on a Launchpad tree
<LarstiQ> right, launchpad trees are a bit to big for me ;)
<daf> here's a traceback if I kill it:
<daf> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.KeyboardInterrupt:
<daf>   at /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/plugins/bzrtools/diffstat.py line 67
<daf>   in __str__
<kiko> hey stub 
<kiko> sorry to poke you on a holiday
<stub> Yo
<kiko> but the gina run failed -- could you fix up the sql and re-run?
<stub> Its a pretty crappy movie
<stub> Fix up the SQL?
<kiko> it failed because we're missing arm on dapper
<jamesh> daf: if you set BZR_PDB=1, it will give you a pdb prompt on an exception, which can be useful
<stub> ahh... ok.
<daf> jamesh: cool!
<LarstiQ> daf: hmm, that's while loop over here
<kiko> stub, what movie, btw?
<stub> ddaa: What PostgreSQL user does bazaar.ubuntu.om need to connect as?
<stub> kiko: The Sin Eater
<daf> LarstiQ: aha: graphwidth = -11 :)
<kiko> hmmm
<stub> I shouldn't have satellite TV - I'm wasting so much time watching crap
<kiko> I gave up on tv too
<LarstiQ> daf: ah right, that will never work
<daf> right
<stub> Heath Ledger with his Australian accent attempting to do a catholic priest
<LarstiQ> daf: so, why is it negative?
<kiko> stub, imdb says 4.6/10
<stub> That sounds about right
<stub> Better than Highlander II anyway
<daf> LarstiQ: because width < (countwidth + self.maxname)
<LarstiQ> I see
<SteveA> kiko: hi
<kiko> how are you man?
<SteveA> just been for lunch and malone discussions with bradb
<SteveA> pretty good
<kiko> cool
<ddaa> stub: mh... good question...
<kiko> SteveA, we should chat a bit sometime soon
<SteveA> kiko: totally
<daf> LarstiQ: in other words, it breaks on long filenames
<SteveA> i'll make arrangements with brad and get back to you
<kiko> cool, thanks
<daf> I'll work up a patch later
<LarstiQ> daf: thanks man
<jamesh> SteveA: the changes to let redirection() be used as a descriptor came out to about a 100 line diff.  Should I just email you the changes?
<ddaa> stub: I made it "importd" at first, but it's as restricted user as one would wish, I guess.
<stub>  arm     | dapper | arm
<kiko> salgado, do you think you could work on Mirror Management this week?
<kiko> we really need this for dapper 
<stub> Staging has a distroarchrelease for arm for dapper
<kiko> stub, is processor missing then?
<ddaa> stub: it's _not_ as restricted a user...
<kiko> hmm
<bradb> jamesh: any news back on the review response?
<stub> ddaa: If no user is specified, it is most likely connecting as the 'launchpad' user
<jamesh> bradb: not yet.  I'll look at it now.
* stub reads the previous line
<stub> ddaa: Ok. So I should open access from bazaar.ubuntu.com to the importd user on the production database
<ddaa> stub: mh... no user is specified... so it's launchpad now...
<stub> ok... make that launchpad.
<stub> Not ideal, but good enough for a one off script.
<SteveA> jamesh: the redirection looks good
<ddaa> stub: the thing is that we want it to be read-only
<SteveA> jamesh: i looked at the pastebin thing
<ddaa> stub: TBH I still need to think the issue through.
<stub> ddaa: Ok - that can be arranged. 
* ddaa turns off The Offspring
<stub> kiko: Yes - there is no processor for processorfamily 'arm'
* ddaa starts thinking aloud
<jamesh> SteveA: okay, thanks.
<SteveA> jamesh: r=me etc.
<ddaa> So, that's a temporary thing, so we're not going to want any write access, not even for updating timestamps and such... importstatus is updated by importd...
* ddaa look at the spec
<stub> kiko: I don't have data for 'arm' in Kinnison's SQL scripts. I'll make some crap up.
<LarstiQ> hmm?
<elmo> arm?
<elmo> say what?
<LarstiQ> ah, elmo is here
<LarstiQ> no need to contribute my incomplete arm knowledge :)
<ddaa> branches will be created with owner=importd, but they are just required for bzrsync... not for importd2bzr...
<stub> elmo: Just making up some data that is missing in the staging database so Gina will complete.
<kiko> stub, thanks man
<elmo> why on earth whould gina need to know about 'arm'?
<elmo> the existing archive has absolutely no knowledge of 'arm' as an architecture
<kiko> elmo, well, she's on the list of architectures to parse -- stub, you could also remove them.
<kiko> remove it.
<stub> argh... just kicked the bitch off
<elmo> (don't get me wrong, I don't care if you want to add new arches, I just wanted to flag that it doesn't exist in the current archive in case it was a bug)
* stub kills Gina
<ddaa> stub: _all_ that is needed is read access to ProductSeries. Unless you can set up restrictive access orthogonally to the user, the best fit we have is "trebuchet".
<stub> ddaa: Just  productseries? No related tables like product? Creating specific users with minimal permissions is no problem.
<stub> ddaa: If you have a test suite, this can be described in security.cfg to confirm
<sivang> anybody has an idea why when I import pqm's and importd's keys using my usb plugged .gnugp directory, gpg  creates a pubring.gpg on the disk instead of follwoing the symlink to the  usbdisk's hosted pubring.gpg ?
<stub> kiko: So remove mention of 'arm' from staging's launchpad.conf and rerun?
<kiko> stub, I think that's acceptable -- it doesn't exist in the current archive
<sivang> hmm, actually this is more of a pure gpg question. taking back.
<SteveA> kiko: voip in 10?
<ddaa> stub: right... I need access to Product and Person as well, (and whatever is used to define teams)
<kiko> SteveA, sounds good
* ddaa is depressed at his own uselessness today
<stub> kiko: Gina running again - just dapper so she should be quick
<jamesh> bradb: sent.
<jamesh> daf: the redirection() changes are in the pqm queue, so it should be possible to fix the XXX in your bug-2230 branch soon
<stub> ddaa: Is there a test suite for the migration? If so, create a new user in your security.cfg with the permissions you think you need and run it to confirm. I can then setup the same user and permissions on production. Otherwise I can just open up full read only access to ensure we meet the deadline.
<daf> jamesh: great
<ddaa> stub: I'd be more in favour of a full read-access.
<ddaa> Your call to require something more specific.
<stub> ddaa: Ok. Do you need that now or can I set it up tomorrow?
<ddaa> You can do that tomorrow. I'm not going anywhere close a production system today.
<stub> ok. I'll setup access tomorrow. It will be the 'ro' user you need to connect as, so make sure you can specify that in your scripts.
<ddaa> I'm not even sure I would be able to count my finger right today :(
<ddaa> stub: okay, that's a trivial patch to do. Do you require that patch in rocketfuel?
<stub> ddaa: No - I have no need of it.
<ddaa> bah, then we can just pass the user to initZopeless in the production code :)
<ddaa> Then will put that in rocketfuel at the earliest convenience.
<stub> Yup. Or the magic environment variables - whatever.
<ddaa> That's cool. Environment variable is perfect.
<ddaa> thanks stub
<stub> env PGUSER=ro myscript.py should work
<stub> Not sure though ;)
<ddaa> stub: BTW there is test coverage for the migration script. It just does not test to top-level cronscripts/importd2bzr.py script.
<ddaa> should work, I'm not specifying any user ATM
<kiko> stub, thanks!
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<SteveA> kiko: i'm starting the voip engines
<elmo> ddaa: ?
<elmo> ddaa: any particular reason you want this on macquarie?
<elmo> ddaa: could it go on another machine and/or another importd machine?
<ddaa> any machine is cool
<ddaa> stub suggested macquarie because we already both have shell accounts there
<cprov> kiko: -> http://hillary.async.com.br/~cprov/overrides.txt, DF overrides list. could you help me to write a shell script to handle this ?
<elmo> ok, let me see if I can find something better than macquarie
<ddaa> (for the bystanders, elmo is talking about the bzrsync user)
<doko> salgado: can people export .po files from rosetta via web interface?
* Kinnison sniggers as his colo box gets slashdotted
<salgado> doko, I'm not sure, but carlos will probably known
<carlos> doko, yes
<salgado> s/n$//
<carlos> it's the download link
<doko> dude, yes, wanted to ask you something else ... ;-)
<carlos> doko, what do you need to know?
<salgado> kiko, I started working on InactiveMembershipDeletion this morning. I can switch to MirrorManagement, but first I need to merge this 1700 lines patch which does a lot of cleanup/rearrangements in preparation for InactiveMembershipDeletion
<doko> carlos: no, that was all ...
<carlos> doko, ok
<mpt> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> mpt: jamesh is doing the code for the sitemap in the new layout
<elmo> ddaa: this is a long running service right?
<elmo> err, I mean, it's not a temporary or once-off thing
<SteveA> i noticed that the spec doesn't have a full description of the subpillars for each pillar
<SteveA> mpt: do you know what the subpillars are?
<SteveA> mpt: can you tell them to jamesh and also add them to the spec?
<ddaa> elmo: yes it's a long term thing
<SteveA> jamesh needs to know what they are in advance, in order to make sure that the subpillar links are just to content objects, and not to individual pages
<mpt> SteveA, I don't know them, but I could probably work them out
<ddaa> I don't _just_ do temporary hacks :)
<SteveA> as this would entail various more complex stuff
<SteveA> mpt: didn't we write them down together at UBZ?
<mpt> SteveA, no, we only had the one example for products
<SteveA> if not, please do work out some reasonable ones right away
<mpt> so that's 25% of them :-)
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> thanks
<jamesh> mpt: just add your ideas to the end of the spec, and I'll work from that
<bradb> BjornT: yeah, so...
<mpt> hmm, projects have no subpillars
* mpt throws rotten tomatoes at the "You're already logged in" message 
<elmo> ddaa: what's the resource usage like?
<sivang> elmo: should emailing a clearsigned copy of my id_dsa.pub to changes@d.w.h.c work from my local machine? (I usually use another machine to send email, and I'm coming form a dynamic IP probably)
<elmo> sivang: should do, yes
<ddaa> elmo: expected to be low, it's just reading bzr ancestry data and stuffing it into the database.
<BjornT> bradb: not really. but since you don't need to use affects most of the time, you won't run into that problem that often.
<ddaa> mark is being on this staying as dumb as possible and offloading all expensive tasks to the users.
<ddaa> * mark is big on this...
<BjornT> bradb: there should be a specific command for only choosing a task (i.e fail if the path is wrong), but it has quite low priority atm
<elmo> ddaa: ok, thanks
<sivang> elmo: ok, thanks. I now just need to wait to get confirmation ?
* BjornT will comment on the bug later
<bradb> BjornT: right, if affects isn't required for bugs that only have one task, i'd consider that bug fixed, because the fact that it was required was the underlying reason that i filed that bug
<elmo> sivang: umm, well a) the mail was clearsigned, but empy, b) the From was pooh@localhost.localdomain, so confirmation would be hard
<elmo> empty
<bradb> We have gramatically correct downtime notices. /spooOooOky/
<sivang> elmo: oh sorry! I'll fix that and resend.
<mpt> bradb, yeah, I think I might turn numbers 1~9 into digits because they look odd in build farm lists
<bradb> mpt: So maybe turn them into numbers on that list?
<bradb> that/those
<mpt> well, our other major use at the moment in bug listings is "x weeks old"
<bradb> yeah, i wrote that
<mpt> is bug listings, rather
<bradb> they look fine there, IMHO
<mpt> you think?
<bradb> nobody's mentioned otherwise
<bradb> (that i've heard from, in any case)
<mpt> well, it's the sort of subtle thing on which people wouldn't normally comment
<mpt> like how UI guideilnes will never comment on the use of an expander for comment forms, bradb :-)
<mpt> it's too obscure and specialized
<bradb> mpt: People have commented on the weirdness of that though, to be sure. :)
<mpt> ok, jamesh, I've added the subpillars
<jamesh> mpt: thanks.
<mpt> though I don't think product groups (aka projects) or meetings actually have any subpillars.
<bradb> damn, my karma is sinking fast
<bradb> nothing so motivating as losing karma for doing work in Malone
<bradb> <insert algorithmic explanation of problem here>
* mpt has no idea what his karma is
<mpt> Do people with the most karma get prizes? :-)
<bradb> mpt: $last_week - 200, probably
<mpt> I know how you feel, though - I used to have pitched battles with Maryland Public Television over who would be Google's #1 mpt, though it didn't matter a damn
* bradb owns #1 for bradb, apparently
<daf> mpt: the Brazilian Ministry of Work seems to be beating you at the moment :)
<bradb> mpt: do you want bug 3002?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3002: malone mess comments formating In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/3002
<sivang> elmo: I resent. This time making sure I cat the right id_dsa.pub, which is what I have on my system. 
<mpt> daf, I don't even see them on page 1
<mpt> bradb, that's just a duplicate of the "auto-detecting hard-wrapped e-mail sucks" bug, no?
<bradb> mpt: which bug # are you referring to exactly?
<bradb> i'm guessing you don't mean bug 2804, which is an entirely different thing
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2804: Stop indenting and wrapping bug descriptions in e-mail notifications In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/2804
<kiko> salgado, do you think IMD will take the whole week?
<salgado> kiko, no, but it looks like MM will take more than a week, so I rather start it soon
<SteveA> mpt: what's the projects -> product groups thing?
<mpt> SteveA, ddaa (I think it was) reported a bug that projects was confusing, which is entirely correct
* sivang wonders if his SSH key import worked, or failed again on a bad From:
<SteveA> mpt: and then...
<mpt> SteveA: What Launchpad calls products, Sourceforge and Freshmeat and gnome.org itself all call projects
<SteveA> mpt: we need to be careful about changing our terminology
<mpt> So we're renaming projects to product groups
<SteveA> mpt: who agreed to this?
<mpt> oh, it needs agreement?
<mpt> hmm
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> totally
<mpt> should it be brought up at the meeting?
<SteveA> i don't want you to just change some terminology we're using
<SteveA> we need to bring it up in a meeting
<bradb> mpt: it also would have effects on the URLs, presumably
<SteveA> and a change of this magnitude -- renaming a "pillar" is something i want to ask mark about
<mpt> bradb, eventually
<SteveA> but, i have two important points
<SteveA> 1. changes in global terminology in launchpad need to have management approve of it
<kiko> salgado, finish IMD and then move on to MM -- we'll deliver in January, plenty of time.
<SteveA> like, the pillars
<SteveA> 2. when we have things like changes in terminology in mind, don't start sprinkling the new terms into documents before the change has been agreed
<kiko> mpt, that's not a trivial change.
<kiko> SteveA is absolutely right
<SteveA> what i mean is, i shouldn't have heard about this change by reading an update to the NewLayout spec
<SteveA> i expect all specs to use existing terminology and names for things
<SteveA> when we agree to a change, then we change things
<salgado> kiko, not really plenty of time, as I'll be on holidays after christmas
<SteveA> otherwise it is just confusing
<mpt> eh, I forget not everyone's subscribed to launchpad-bugs
<kiko> salgado, when do you come back?
<kiko> mpt, it's not something to be communicated via bugmail either
<kiko> it's an explicit decision
<mpt> kiko, you and your separate mailboxes ;-)
<salgado> kiko, 2006/01/16
<kiko> you do realize that the current naming scheme is product of some thinking by the sab himself, right?
<kiko> salgado, and you think you can get MM done in the next two weeks? hmmm
<mpt> kiko, no, I didn't
<mpt> and I doubt that, actually
<SteveA> management issues aside, it would be very confusing to people (me included) to suddenly see a whole new concept appear.  these things should be announced in launchpad developer meetings or on the launchpad@ list before being changed.
* kiko prepares to walk up and strangle mpt 
<ddaa> I believe the "project" terminology is largely a DOAP thing.
<salgado> kiko, I'm not sure, as I haven't read the whole spec yet. I was expecting that you'd be able to tell me how long you think it'll take
<kiko> salgado, it's been pared down to something quite simple
<ddaa> I do not think that anybody in his right mind would disagree with mpt proposal... but there was probably more communication to do (that's why I got that through a ML post)
<kiko> but the ideas are a bit immature, salgado 
<SteveA> ddaa: there is a big difference between starting something anew, and changing something that exists.
<ddaa> mh... apparently I did not send a ML message about that.
<ddaa> SteveA: I agree it something that requires proper communication, but this "project" terminology has been a problem _forever_.
<ddaa> Until "projects" were turned into essentially a hidden feature, _every_ new user was confused.
* LarstiQ hasn't actually seen projects in his lp use, fwiw
<mpt> SteveA, NewPageLayout terminology restored, MeetingAgenda updated
<ddaa> They are hidden now.
<SteveA> thanks mpt
<mpt> They won't be hidden as of the next rollout, ddaa
<kiko-fud> ddaa, I think you're right, I just want us to handle changes in a way that don't cause more damage than it's worth.
<kiko-fud> and you must know what sort of damage I am talking about
<LarstiQ> ddaa: I'll get to see them next rollout, we'll see if I get confused
<ddaa> kiko-fud: totally agreed. I'm just pepping up mpt some because you were sort of both beating him up senseless :)
<kiko-fud> heh
<SteveA> kiko-fud: you removed the text "Add proposed items here, along with your name." from the MeetingAgenda page, so mpt didn't see that he's supposed to add his name.
<SteveA> mpt: please add your name to your proposed agenda item.
<sivang> yay! I have now password less logins :) I wonder if/when I would get the confirmation email
* sivang moves on to next items on the rocketfuel setup
<sivang> 'Your user code should be your launchpad login name (so "kiko" and "stevea", not "mark").'
<sivang> hmm, I wonder how mark here is an example what not to put as $yoursourcecode... it would made sense if we had a guideline "use your first name, and first letter of last name" or so?
<Kinnison> sivang: what's your launchpad name?
<Kinnison> aah, it's 'sivan'
* Kinnison hmms
<sivang> yes
<sivang> get my point?
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> SteveA: Any suggestions here?
<sivang> so I wondered how 'kiko' is different from 'mark' :)
<Kinnison> it's not his name
<Kinnison> kiko's name is Christian
<sivang> Kinnison: ah , right.
<sivang> Kinnison: but for my name, it's the same :)
<SteveA> if you're asking me about a document, then please give the URL
<sivang> SteveA: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup
<SteveA> as for "launchpad login name", i guess it means the person name, as it appears in a URL in launchpad
<SteveA> mine is stevea
<SteveA> kiko's is kiko
<sivang> ok, mines is just the same..
<SteveA> mark's begins with s and ends in abdfl
<sivang> I know :)
<elmo> btw, why is gnomebaker always the second most active project?
<SteveA> salgado / spiv: ping
<LarstiQ> elmo: the active project listing is hardcoded atm
<salgado> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> elmo: i think "most active projects" is going to be changed to "featured projects"
<SteveA> salgado: have you ever changed a MultipleJoin into something else, because of the list comprehension that is behind the MultipleJoni?
<salgado> SteveA, no, never
<SteveA> i guess it would be changed to some more raw-like sql
<Kinnison> SteveA: change it to a property which returns a SelectResults
<Kinnison> SteveA: if the listification is hurting
<sivang> daf: I think https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup ought to be reworked when you're doing a doc rework pass, the bit with "if you are upgrading because of the URL support..." has  a big title which implies it's needed, do I have permission to add there something like "If you don't know what this is about, then you probably don't need to follow these steps" ?
<SteveA> it's causing major timeouts on staging
<sivang> btw, staging is showing only shipit for me ATM.
<SteveA> sivang, daf: this is a good point.  i also want to get the set-up sorted out into some simple step-by-step instructions to get going with RF from scratch.
<sivang> daf: Kinnison adviced that I do not need this, but I had no way to find it out from the doc without bugging him :)
<SteveA> sivang: be specific.  what URL of staging?
<sivang> SteveA: https://staging.launchpad.net/ :)
<SteveA> sivang: that is not the URL of staging.
<sivang> erm
* sivang hides
<carlos> SteveA, but it works
<carlos> sivang, anyway, it works for me 
<sivang> SteveA: what's the correct URL for staging?
<SteveA> it shows shipit
<carlos> SteveA, I see the main launchpad page
<sivang> weird
<SteveA> how odd
<SteveA> sivang: staging.ubuntu.com, for historical reasons
<SteveA> we should change it to staging.launchpad.net
<sivang> SteveA: ah ok, sorry for the noise then.
<carlos> SteveA, do we have more than one server for staging like we do for production?
<elmo> ddaa: done - you should get a mail with the details shortly
* carlos workraves
<SteveA> carlos: no
* LarstiQ must say staging looks good
* sivang seconds LarstiQ 
<LarstiQ> one small problem, my email address extends outside of its box
<sivang> SteveA: I'm in to working with you and daf on that, just let me know when you intend to discuss / spec it / whatever.
<SteveA> thanks sivang 
<daf> sivang: great
<daf> sivang: I think the "if you're upgrading" bit is obsolete
<SteveA> if you want, start a new wiki page with what you've needed to do in order to get stuff set up
<daf> sivang: it refers to a change in baz
<SteveA> this might be cleaner than altering what's there
<sivang> daf: ok, then should I remove it, or revert to what I've suggested before?
<daf> I think removing is fine
<sivang> daf: ok, then I'll go to clean it up.
<matid> Could anyone tell me how to test Rosetta translation locally?
<daf> I'll subscribe to that page
<matid> I exported .po file, converted it to .mo but I don't know where to place it
<bradb> BjornT: did your merge fail?
<daf> matid: hi!
<sivang> SteveA, daf : I'm keen on starting a new page, but before that I'd better check how much delta it would have now that I've changed the current page.
<daf> matid: it needs to go in /usr/share/locale
<matid> daf: Ok, but what if I use en_US locale and I want to test pl_PL translation?
<SteveA> also, talk with jblack.  he's been working on some docs.
<daf> /usr/share/locale/xx/LC_MESSAGES
<SteveA> people doing docs should talk with each other :-)
<BjornT> bradb: not sure, haven't received a notification yet.
<sivang> SteveA: indeed ;)
<daf> matid: no problem: if you have have a pl_PL locale, you can test it by setting an environment variable
<daf> e.g. if the program you're testing is foo, you can use:
<matid> daf: I don't have pl_PL locale installed
<daf> LANG=pl_PL foo
<daf> matid: in that case, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<bradb> BjornT: oh, n/m, I think it's just due to the delay with rocketfuel-built
<matid> daf: Ok, but I have to install different locale to test just one app?
<daf> yes, I'm afraid so
<BjornT> bradb: hmm, it did fail...
<daf> the en_US locale will still be there and still be the default
<sivang> daf: while I'm at it, there is one bit I don't see mentioned somewhere else on that doc, I want to make sure it's not needed - "You need to assert that the pqm key is official and sign it. To do this, issue..." 
<bradb> BjornT: oh. can i go ahead and merge my changes then? i've already ran make check, etc.
<sivang> daf: Don't you need to sign the pqm key anymore to be able to validate or get landed stuff?
<daf> sivang: good question
<daf> I suspect you still need to do that part
<bradb> BjornT: and, with --story, it's not impossible that that might make it much easier to debug whatever's breaking for you (unless, of course, it was conflicts or xx-* tests)
* sivang tomboys daf's answer :)
<daf> IIRC, bzr checks signatures
<daf> jblack: can you confirm that?
<daf> sivang: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PQMSetup might be another candidate for improvements
<daf> sivang: so far, my work has been concentrated on the PythonStyleGuide
<daf> bradb: maybe we can discuss your ideas for the LaunchpadHackingFAQ tomorrow
<LarstiQ> daf: you can set check_signatures
<LarstiQ> daf: see http://bazaar.canonical.com/ConfiguringBzr
<daf> ah, that's right
<BjornT> bradb: that's ok, it's not hard to debug, i'll fix it soon.
<matid> daf: I get '(process:24429): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library' and it's falling back to default locale
<daf> hmm
<daf> did you select a Polish locale when you ran dpkg-reconfigure?
<bradb> BjornT: just to be clear, can i merge right now then, or should i wait?
<matid> Yes, I did
<daf> then I don't know what's wrong
<daf> try running "locale -a"
<sivang> daf:  I will need to give this one a good read as well before I can improve it, I was sure all the PQM setup I needed was contained in RoFuSe ..
<daf> :)
<matid> pl_PL.utf8 is listed
<bradb> daf: Hi. Unfortunately, I don't think I'll have time this week, due to the Vilnius sessions.
<daf> matid: try "LANG=pl_PL.utf8 date"
<daf> bradb: ah, I see
<matid> It works
<BjornT> bradb: i'd rather have you wait, so you can make emailinterface.txt use bug contacts instead of maintainers ;) unless you really don't have time, in that case i could do it.
<daf> matid: ok, so you need the full LANG=pl_PL.utf8
<matid> When I do the same for the program I do it didn't give me the error
<matid> I mean now
<daf> great
<matid> Just the app isn't translated
<bradb> BjornT: ok, i'll wait for your next merge request to finish, success or failure. :P
<matid> I have to go, I'll be in 3 hours so I'll try to contact you
<daf> matid: ok, I might not be around then -- I'm daf@ubuntu.com if you want to email
<SteveA> BjornT: why did your merge fail?
<BjornT> SteveA: i forgot to merge rf first and ensure that all tests pass
<SteveA> i see
<sivang> jblack: ping
<kiko-fud> SteveA, uhm, sorry, it was a mistake.
<salgado> SteveA, did you see the email I sent to you thursday, with a patch you asked to review?
<SteveA> salgado: sorry -- in a phone call now
* bradb has a fix for the Malone front page timeout (on staging) for SteveA when he's off the phone
<kiko> bradb, use email.
<SteveA> bradb: or, another reviewer!
<bradb> BjornT: wanna review this one? it's a small one. seriously.
<bradb> 7 files changed, 26 insertions(+), 19 deletions(-)
<BjornT> bradb: sure, send it to me
<bradb> ok, thanks
<bradb> BjornT: sent
<bradb> lifeless:
<bradb> bradb@chinstrap /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel $ ls -a
<bradb> .  ..  .bzr
<bradb> where are all the files?
<daf> bradb: bzr revert
<daf> will bring them back
<bradb> !?
<bradb> Two things:
<carlos> daf, is bzr revert like the old baz undo?
<bradb> 1. that's a dir on chinstrap
<bradb> 2. bzr revert is to remove (forever) changes you've made to your tree, isn't it?
<daf> oh, in that case the files don't need to be there
<daf> carlos: kind of
<daf> carlos: bzr shelve is more like it
<uws> bradb: It's a repo-only directory it seems
<uws> bradb: No working tree available
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> are those commands new?
<carlos> didn't know about them
<daf> revert is, shelve is a plugin in bzrtools
<carlos> ok, then is normal I didn't know about them ;-)
<carlos> daf, thanks for the info, I really missed them
<daf> unlike baz undo, shelve can do hunkwise reversions, which is really nice
<carlos> cool
<bradb> daf: Why don't the files need to be there, btw? What do you do to create a copy of your branch on chinstrap?
<bradb> or maybe I can just push to that "empty" dir and it'll just work?
* bradb tries
<carlos> bradb, as far as I know... a push should be enough...
<LarstiQ> revert has been in bzr for rather long
<LarstiQ> bradb: you do not need a working tree if all you do is branch/push/pull
<LarstiQ> bradb: you would need a working tree for editing files, or deployment (ie, a website)
<LarstiQ> bradb: revert will create the working tree corresponding to the last committed revision
<LarstiQ> bradb: does that help?
<bradb> LarstiQ: Presumably I can merge a non-working tree into another tree?
<LarstiQ> bradb: sure
<LarstiQ> bradb: all the information bzr needs is in .bzr
<bradb> ok
<LarstiQ> push used to create the working dir too, but it costs time while most people don't need it (it should become optional though)
* bradb opens a bug on revert recreating the working dir
<LarstiQ> bradb: hmm?
<LarstiQ> bradb: revert doing that is intended behaviour
<bradb> LarstiQ: how would one know that this is "intended behaviour", exactly? :)
<LarstiQ> bradb: hmm, supposedly the documentation? :)
<bradb> yes, and that's why i'm filing the bug :)
<LarstiQ> bradb: I'm going for groceries now, will check if it is documented properly
<LarstiQ> bradb: ok
<bradb> bzr revert --help certainly doesn't mention it
<LarstiQ> bzr help revert?
<LarstiQ> right, that is lacking
<LarstiQ> bbl
<salgado> BjornT, I have a patch which gets rid of TeamMembershipSubset and move TeamMembership classes from database/person.py to database/teammembership.py, as mark asked me to do. although it's big (almost 2000 lines), it mainly moves stuff to other files. do you think you can review it for me?
<BjornT> salgado: is it urgent to get it reviewed? i can't do it today, but i could probably do it tomorrow.
<salgado> BjornT, not urgent, but as it touches a lot of files, I wouldn't like to have it in the review queue for too long, as that would probably mean lots of conflicts to solve
<salgado> BjornT, tomorrow should be fine, though. I'll add it to your queue. thanks
<BjornT> ok
<LarstiQ> bradb: got your bugreport
* Kinnison -> dinner
* LarstiQ proceeds to cooking
<sivang> LarstiQ: can you help me with something on the RF setup page?
* bradb heads off, later all
<kiko> elmo, what did you think of the queue tool demo?
<kiko> cprov, you got mail
<cprov> kiko: thank you 
<LarstiQ> sivang: sure, what can I help you with?
<sivang> LarstiQ: just for your reference, take a loot at https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup, there's a section - "GPG Signature Setup"
<LarstiQ> sivang: the one were ~/.arch-params/ is referenced?
<kiko> carlos, thanks for the email -- are you going to hack it out?
<carlos> kiko, which final solution should be implemented?
<carlos> and, daf where you looking to those bugs to fix them ?
<kiko> yeah, good point.
<kiko> do you know if translations on win32 can include \rs?
<carlos> kiko, translations can include any char you want
<kiko> so why do we outlaw them?
<carlos> because html's textareas add the '\r' char always
<carlos> and we don't need them with Linux
<kiko> you want to make me cry by telling me that this is again a textarea bug?
<carlos> I suppose, we could add some code to check if the msgid has the \r and then filter it out or not
<carlos> kiko, ;-)
<carlos> we added that code at the same time we deal with the textarea bug
<kiko> I see
* mpt scowls at http://launchpad.org.nz/
<mpt> That's what we need, a Flash splash page!
<SteveA> i want a standard flash file that says "screw you hippy!  there is no website here."
<SteveA> but in 3D alpha channel animated star-wars float-up the screen script
<SteveA> with noises and robots and rotating spherical checkboxes
<SteveA> and wireframe logosplash
<mpt> sounds like HR's "Crazy cartoon"
* BjornT re-submits the merge request hoping that buildd-scoring.txt won't fail this time
* carlos re-submits the TranslationUploads' merge request hoping that after more than 7 tries, there are no more conflicts...
<carlos> ;-)
<kiko> sheesh
<kiko> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kiko>   File "fti.py", line 26, in ?
<kiko>     raise RuntimeError('Unable to find tsearch2.sql')
<kiko> anyone seen this?
<carlos> kiko, dapper?
<kiko> no
<kiko> breezy
<carlos> kiko, do you have postgres 7.4 and 8.0 installed at the same time?
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> I see the problem.
<carlos> kiko, then remove the 7.4 one
<kiko> I did
<kiko> I need to --purge it
<carlos>  /usr/lib/postgresql/ should have only the 8.0 directory
<carlos> yeah
<kiko> fuck this, I'm fixing fti.py
<kiko> I mean wtf
<lifeless> morning
<cprov> night guys
* LarstiQ prods sivang 
<jblack> sivang: pong
<sivang> LarstiQ: sorry, had a network outtage. nm I will ask jblack about it :)
<sivang> jblack: I was wondering which parts of https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup's "GPG Signature Setup" is still needed, daf suggested that this all section could be dropped, but then I noticed that there is the part where you sign pqm's key there which looks rather important. Any idea?
<jblack> sivang: I've got rewrites of that doc here that I'll finish today.
<jblack> but to answer your question, bzr still takes gpg signatures
<jblack> it doesn't check them though
<LarstiQ> sivang: ok :)
<LarstiQ> jblack: even with check_signatures=require?
#launchpad 2005-12-18
<lifeless> LarstiQ: not yet. but you can validate by hand
<LarstiQ> ok
* LarstiQ hasn't used it yet, but the NEWS file led him to think it worked
<sivang> LarstiQ, jblack : ok thanks, I'll make sure to check it up tomorrow - night :)
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> nightie night
<LarstiQ> night kiko
<LarstiQ> how is determined when to do a new rollout? specifically, when does the spiffy new navigation go live?
<kiko> LarstiQ, stub is the man to ask for that -- I think it goes live tomorrow, but maybe not
<LarstiQ> ooh, nice
<kiko> congrats BjornT -- it landed
<LarstiQ> kiko: it's decided on a per case basis?
<kiko> LarstiQ, no, but we're moving to bi-weekly IIRC
<LarstiQ> ciao!
<LarstiQ> daf: did you progress on that negative graphwidth problem?
<daf> LarstiQ: yes, Aaron merged a patch from me
<LarstiQ> daf: good, then it will make it's way to bzr.dev eventually
<daf> no, it's a bzrtools bug
<daf> so the next bzrtools release will fix it
<LarstiQ> daf: ah, Aaron just posted something to the list that looks similar, but in bzrlib/merge3.py
<LarstiQ> anyway, he's on it
<jamesh> don't you hate it when your merge fails on completely unrelated tests?
<lifeless> jamesh: yes
<lifeless> jamesh: is that still happening ?
<jamesh> lifeless: my branch failed in one of the person merge page tests
<jamesh> passes locally
<lifeless> damn
<lifeless> are you running postgresql 8 or 7.4 ?
<jamesh> lifeless: I am running PG 8.0
<lifeless> I'll bet thats it
<jamesh> My change doesn't touch any database code
<jamesh> It adds a feature to one of the navigation helper classes that is only exercised in a doctest
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> but you may be tickling a bug that only shows in 7.4, for instance
<lifeless> does it fail every time there ?
<jamesh> I'm not sure
<jamesh> I've submitted it for merge again, but it is #4 in the queue
<jamesh> lifeless: it looks like nothing has been merged to rocketfuel since Saturday
<jamesh> (and there were deffinitely a number of things queued yesterday)
<lifeless> I have to go shopping now
<lifeless> will look when I return
<jamesh> thanks.
* stub buggers off apartment hunting - back in a few hours
<lifeless> jamesh: revno 2910
<lifeless> landed monday 23:36
<lifeless> wem 2909
<lifeless> *erm* 2909
<jamesh> lifeless: that wasn'
<jamesh> t there earlier today
<lifeless> jamesh: ok, then its still working
<lifeless> thats 11am - 9am for you
<lifeless> (and 36 minutes)
<fabbione> hey guys
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> hi carlos
<carlos> How is that pqm is so slow?
<carlos> I sent my request about 10 hours ago and it's still running tests
<carlos> and when I sent it there was only one request running tests
<bradb> labas
<BjornT> labas rytas bradb. my branch finally landed yesterday.
<bradb> BjornT: yeah, i saw that, cool :)
<SteveA> hallo
* SteveA checks out email
<sivang> morning SteveA 
<SteveA> labas, sivan
<SteveA> spiv: hello
<SteveA> jamesh: hi.  is the UI stuff working out okay?
<bradb> BjornT: Do you remember why you had to change bugnotifications.txt and 10-mark-bug-as-duplicate.txt for your changes? I'm trying to make sense of the conflicts I have in those files.
<BjornT> bradb: yes, i removed the ubuntu(upstream) task from bug 1, which resulted in support@ubuntu.com getting less bugmail
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share In: Ubuntu, Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Mark Shuttleworth, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<jblack> what?
<bradb> BjornT: Ah. What made you want to remove that test data?
<jblack> I mean, true. 
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah
<BjornT> bradb: mostly to make it easier for me to test things. and since such a task doesn't make much sense, i thought it'd be better to remove it
<sivang> SteveA: labas is 'Hello' in russina/lithuanian ?
<bradb> ok
<SteveA> sivang: in lithuanian
<carlos> stub, hi, around?
<stub> carlos: yes
<carlos> stub, did you see kiko's email about missing cron outputs?
<stub> yes
<carlos> do you have time to have a look at it?
<stub> no idea wtf is happening there. maybe getting filtered out on the mailing list or something
<carlos> I know the cron scripts are being executed
<carlos> so either is a local mail problem in that server
<carlos> or as you suggest the mailing list is filtering out the emails
<SteveA> sivang:  privet
<SteveA> sivang:  privet in russian, or zdrastvetya
<carlos> stub, could you change the destination email to be my email address to discard the mailing list problem?
<SteveA> jamesh: did the subpillars turn out to be all content objects?
<jamesh> SteveA: One of them ("Release series" for products) doesn't seem to have a corresponding page
<jamesh> the rest look okay
<jamesh> SteveA: That's probably okay if that item is not a link
<sivang> SteveA: this family of languages has some many words to describe a term :)
<jamesh> (just highlight it if a ProductSeries is being viewed
<jamesh> Actually, Product -> Branches is also an interesting case
<jamesh> The only thing under /products/foo is /products/foo/+code, which is a view.  The actual pages for branches (which have content objects) are under /people/branchowner/+branch/...
<stub> carlos: emails should be going direct now to both of us.
<carlos> stub, ok, thanks
<stub> carlos: yup - looks like mailman or something else in our mail system is eating the messages
<stub> carlos: In fact, I don't see anything from gangotri :-/
<carlos> stub, how do you now it? I didn't get any email...
<stub> I got emails. That indicates it is the canonical email systems eating the messages (I used your @canonical.com address, but a direct email address for me)
<carlos> ok
<stub> elmo: Message id 20051213092804.6922D318728@gangotri.warthogs.hbd.com from gangotri got to me (direct gangotri to my mail provider), but that same message appears to have been eaten when going to the error-reports mailing list and carlos' @canonical.com address
<SteveA> jamesh: do you think there would be a problem with making this channel -R now ?
<jamesh> SteveA: probably not
* mode/#launchpad [+o SteveA]  by ChanServ
<bradb> BjornT: When you say "an attribute doesn't return anything", do you mean that the Attribute's documentation should be changed from "Return the number of ..." to just "The number of ..."?
<BjornT> bradb: yes, exactly
<bradb> ok
* mode/#launchpad [+o jamesh]  by SteveA
* mode/#launchpad [-o SteveA]  by SteveA
<SteveA> jamesh: would you do it please?  i have no idea how to drive irc.
* mode/#launchpad [-R]  by jamesh
<jamesh> just typing "/mode -R" in the channel should do it
<carlos> What's the -R for?
<jamesh> carlos: +R is a freenode-specific channel flag that is equivalent to making the channel moderated but giving all users registered with nickserv voice
<jamesh> we had it turned on when someone was spamming the channel with some bots
<carlos> so non registered people will not be able to join/chat here?
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I see
<jamesh> carlos: they were able to join, but not chat
<jamesh> should probably have turned it off earlier
<carlos> SteveA, the link to the last meeting's summary is a broken link, do you have it done?
<SteveA> carlos: i have *some* of it done
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I will wait then
<jblack> daf: ping
<jblack> sivang: ping
* mode/#launchpad [-o jamesh]  by jamesh
<daf> jblack: pong
<jblack> daf: I've got some bzr/lp docs that I've been working on. I hear that you may be working on that too
<daf> yes
<jblack> I hear sivang may be working on it as well.
<daf> though I doubt there'd be much overlap with what I've already done
<jblack> What are you doing? 
<daf> yes, Sivan has volunteered to help
<daf> so far, I've been working on the PythonStyleGuide and the LaunchpadHackingFAQ
<daf> Sivan has been working on the RocketFuelSetup
<jblack> So close, but not the same thing. Maybe it would be useful to join forces.
<jblack> Ok. Sivang and I have been working on the same thing
<daf> yes, let's
<daf> ah, right
<jblack> Ok. I'll send an email via the launchpad list proposing it. 
<carlos> SteveA, hi, do you have some minutes to help me with some browser code?
<daf> jblack: have you been working on the wiki or just offline?
<jblack> I've been working on the wiki pages offline
<daf> ah, right
<jblack> And I think its done.
<daf> we also took a look at PQMSetup, but didn't touch it yet
<jblack> I've got PQMSetup here as well
<daf> cool
<jblack> I think thats done as well, but I haven't tested the new script.
<jblack> Anyways, stevea asked me to carbon the launchpad list.
<daf> I'm willing to be a guinea pig -- I have a change I need to land
<jblack> Ok. I'm done reviewing
<jblack> There's just one problem.
<jblack> RocketFuelSetup has, as per lifeless, an rsync from rocketfuelbuilt.
<jblack> but my understanding is that the lp policy is that there's only one branch per machine, in ~/ubuntu
<daf> I'm not sure I follow
<daf> you mean that each LP hacker only has one branch checked out?
<jblack> As I understand it, yes. There's some policy that launchpad branches are supposed to be in ~/ubuntu
<daf> is this policy documented anywhere?
<daf> I haven't heard about it before
<jblack> <shrugs>
<SteveA> ???
<SteveA> that makes no sense to me
<SteveA> why should there be any policy about how many branches i'm using?
<SteveA> the "baz switch" command, and its workflow, has been very useful
<jblack> It doesn't make sense to me either. When the supermirror rush came back around, I had to put this off to the side.
<ddaa> well... it's not really a policy, but I've seen it assumed in sever "handy" scripts provided by people.
<SteveA> and so i've often only needed one branch for development
<SteveA> i certainly do not have my code in ~/ubuntu
<daf> grr
<daf> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<SteveA> i don't put my working trees in my home directory
<SteveA> why should i want to back up my working trees?
<jblack> SteveA: I hope you understand better why I didn't put them up in a public place yet or post them to a mailign list.
<SteveA> i don't understand that better
<SteveA> you can publish docs as works-in-progress
<SteveA> and in doing so, these issues come to light earlier
<SteveA> rather than coming to light only near the end
<SteveA> we need to share status updates, progress updates, and works in progress
<lifeless> daf: the checkouts not the branaches, under baz
<SteveA> that's why we have "working branch" on specs and bugs
<lifeless> daf: mark altered the rocketfuel setup to have ~/ubuntu/launchpad ages back now
<daf> lifeless: I thought checkouts were branches :)
<daf> lifeless: anyhow, any idea about my "Not a branch" woes?
<lifeless> daf: whats sthe command line
<daf> bzr pull
<daf> I've tried the // thing
<carlos> SteveA, problem fixed. Don't worry
<lifeless> daf: ok, we generally dont pull from chinstrap directly because its still dog slow
<lifeless> daf: but you probably have a need for sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/%2fhome/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<daf> oh, so I should just rsync?
<daf> eww eww eww
<daf> ok
<jblack> lifeless: I'm a bit under the gun. I need to post something. 
<lifeless> jblack: dude, why haven't you been updating the wiki as you go ?
<lifeless> jblack: Release Early, Release Often.
<jblack> Lets take a step back. I'm feeling teamed up on and a bit bullied.
<jblack> Thats not an open way for me to talk. 
<daf> lifeless: that doesn't work either -- I'll just rsync it
<jblack> My primary concern was that I didn't want to get anybody's setup messed up with the scripts before they were looked at by at least a second person. I was hoping you. :) 
<lifeless> jblack: ok
<lifeless> I just popped back to see your comment about being under the gun
<jblack> Ahh.
<jblack> Yeah. Apparently this whole time I should have been more open on the launchpad list.
<carlos> daf, I suppose it's an stupid question... but I suppose you are inside a launchpad tree, right? not inside the dists one...
<jblack> Um, actually...
<daf> carlos: yeah -- I think it's just bzr's sftp support being silly
<carlos> ok ;-)
<carlos> stub, what's the status of staging? is the db mirror being update once per week?
<stub> carlos: Not yet - the DB hasn't been synced still due to ongoing gina testing.
<LarstiQ> daf: sftp urls are fluxing a bit, but with jbailey's new debs, it should at least work
<carlos> stub, any ETA?
<daf> LarstiQ: I'm using jbailey's snapshots
<stub> carlos: When kiko, mdz and Kinnison are happy with the results I'm afraid. Hopefully we are getting close and we can go back to normal next week.
<LarstiQ> daf: tried with %2fhome instead of /home?
<daf> yes
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub, thanks for the info
<LarstiQ> daf: bah
<stub> carlos: Are you blocked? I can set up a new production db  mirror for your exports if so
<carlos> stub, pitti is asking me for new language packs
<carlos> stub, so that would be a good solution, if it does not causes you too much pain
<stub> I'll kick off  the restore. Should be ready tomorrow.
<carlos> stub, ok, thanks
<carlos> I suppose it will be asuka but with  another db name, right?
<lifeless> jblack: so - you have a concern about the difference between your docs and rocketfuel setup w.r.t. branches on disk ?
<lifeless> jblack: shall we talk that through, or do  you want ot get your docs up on the wiki and we can both look at it together ?
<jblack> I've mailed them to the list.
<jblack> But I can put them on the wiki to. Hold.
<lifeless> back in 4-5
<lifeless> back
<stub> carlos: Yes - launchpad_carlos on asuka
<lifeless> jblack: I've realised how late it is
<matsubara> good morning!
<lifeless> how about I help you with that test issue, then I can do a once over review of the ones in your email first thing tomorrow ?
<jblack> Ok. they're on the page.
<jblack> and on the list
<lifeless> thanks
<jblack> such as they are. 
<lifeless> longest journey, first step, sortof thing
<lifeless> so, I realise I left you hanging with that unittest question.
<carlos> stub, ok, thanks
<jblack> Almost. I just need to get a link on frontpage
<lifeless> been a bugger the last two days, with the fridge dying, finding a replacement, and restocking.
* SteveA and brad --> lunch
<jblack> lifeless: Ready when you are
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> is it lp or bzr ?
<lifeless> or ???
<jblack> is what lp or bzr? 
<lifeless> 22:19 < lifeless> jblack: I've realised how late it is
<lifeless> 22:19 < lifeless> how about I help you with that test issue, then I can do a once over review of the ones in your email first thing tomorrow ?
<jblack> Yeah, sure
<jblack> I caught that.
<jblack> Oh, you mean both tomorrow? Sure
<lifeless> so is the unittest question, unittesting in lp-related code, or in bzr relted code ?
<lifeless> no, test thing now, should be just showing you the trick
<jblack> Bzr related code. 
<lifeless> ok. #bzr ?
<jblack> sure
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<jamesh> hi mpt
<sivang> jblack: pong
<sivang> morning mpt :) 
<jamesh> mpt: got time for some questions w.r.t. the site map code?
<mpt> jamesh, sure
<jblack> sivang: I emailed the launchpad list and updated the wiki with the rocketfuel and pqm docs that I've been working on.
* mpt wonders how horrible "assignee:" is as a search operator
<mpt> sivang, you're hacking Launchpad now?
<jblack> They're not production quality, one of them isn't even done. :( 
<sivang> jblack: cool, so it should be less ambigious to try and setup up RF Now? :)
<jblack> actually, probably more at this exact moment.
<jblack> But its gonna get better.
<carlos> mpt, I'm doing big changes to the translation form so please, don't touch it (just in case you have it planned)
<jamesh> mpt: I've got the main pillars part of the site map working, so e.g. it highlights "Distributions" when you are under /distros
<mpt> carlos, are you splitting it up into macros?
<jamesh> (actually, when you have traversed IDistributionSet)
<carlos> mpt, I'm implementing PoMsgSetPage
<carlos> mpt, yes
<jblack> One of the two is in really good shape. The other one is in good shape for the first 1/2 or so, at which point you can see where I left off to take care of other stuff.
<mpt> jamesh, great
<carlos> mpt, pofile-translate.pt and pomsgset-translate.pt
<mpt> carlos, cool, that'll make it easier for me to hack later
<jamesh> mpt: If I'm viewing IDistributionSet (the /distros page), as opposed to viewing an actual distro, should any sub pillar links be shown?
<jamesh> mpt: and if so, what should they point at?
<carlos> and pofile-translate.pt includes the other
<mpt> hummmm
<jamesh> that's my first question.
<sivang> mpt: I try to help where/when I can :-)
<mpt> jamesh, I suppose all the subpillars should be visible but unclickable
<sivang> jblack: I'll take a quick look at RFS now, have you submitted your changes already?
<jblack> I have
<jamesh> The second one is that some of the subpillars you listed, such as "release series" don't have pages related to them as a set
<jamesh> but do for individual items in the set
<jblack> I also put up a rosetta page on the front page. its not exaustive, but it covers the more common ops.
<mpt> jamesh, so that would be sometimes active, but always unclickable
<jamesh> mpt: okay.
<mpt> I'm not saying any of this is a good idea! :-)
<jamesh> mpt: and a third question: for Products -> branches, the only page is /product/xxx/+code
<mpt> but if we're going to show subpillars, I think that's probably the best way
<jamesh> once you click on a branch, you are under /people/xyz/+branch/xxx/branchname
<kiko> hey there
<kiko> jamesh, thanks dude -- I'll look at this right away
<jamesh> which puts you outside of the product pillar
<mpt> I see
<jamesh> kiko: cool.  My guess as to why your anchor wasn't in the focus chain was because you didn't set href
<mpt> jamesh, so Branches is functinally the same as the Code facet?
<kiko> jamesh, but I did -- look at the patch I sent
<mpt> functionally, even
<jamesh> kiko: I never saw your version of the patch
<kiko> jamesh, you didn't get my email?!
* kiko cries
<jamesh> mpt: the problem is that while the list of branches for a product lives underneath the product in the URL space, the pages for actual branches are under the person
<jamesh> kiko: ah.  found it now.  It had no subject :)
<mpt> jamesh, so Branches will only be the subpillar for one page per product
<mpt> that's ok
<kiko> jamesh, I forgot -s, apologies
<jamesh> kiko: n/p
<kiko> fala cprov 
<cprov> kiko: yo 
<kiko> what's the dogfood story?
<kiko> and hey Kinnison?
<carlos> kiko, seems like there are some problems with the mail server that's why we are not getting the Rosetta's email reports
<kiko> carlos, sheeeet
<carlos> kiko, seems like only the emails outside canonical.com work
<kiko> I see. who researched this for you?
<kiko> hey stub 
<kiko> hey Kinnison?
<stub> Yo
<kiko> thanks for doing the gina run
<kiko> there were no packages in dapper-* foo :)
* kiko should start using his brain more
<kiko> hey SteveA 
<SteveA> hi kiko
<kiko> how's tuesday?
<SteveA> not so bad
<kiko> mine's okay too
<kiko> mild headache
<SteveA> good to hear
<SteveA> except for the headache part
<sivang> jblack: just saw the email on lp ml, I also think it'd be better to put the wiki doucments on the wiki tagging is "WIP" , it's easier to view and comment that way
<cprov> kiko: so .. every thing is accepted and proccesed in DF ... wil run publisher
<kiko> cprov, you are THE MAN
<cprov> kiko: uhm .. first need to merge Kinnison's fixes for publisher ...
<cprov> 10 min 
<sivang> jblack: do you know if python-profiler is still needed? daf noted he thinks it's obsolete
<salgado> hi SteveA. did you have a look at the patch I sent you thursday?
<sivang> jblack: would you prefer follow up to the mailing list, or comment inline the wiki page?
<kiko> stub, so Kinnison's going to kick off another publisher run
<SteveA> salgado: no i didn't.  i'm having lunch with brad, but keep hassling me after lunch, or re-send the email so it is at the top of the queue.
<daf> sivang: I think keeping things on the wiki would be best
<Kinnison> kiko: So the incorrect assumption is that hoary-backports has the same tasks as hoary
<daf> sivang: feel free to add notes about things that are in doubt
<Kinnison> kiko: The question is, is the archive right, or is my assumption more correct?
<salgado> SteveA, okay, I'll re-send it
<SteveA> thanks!
<sivang> daf: ok, I prefer that approach as well.
<carlos> kiko, stub discovered the problem
<daf> sivang: great
<daf> sivang: thanks for fixing my typo, by the way
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Update the homepage's list of products: a) change the heading to say "Featured Products" given that's what they are (and not a calculated list of projects, as the old title seemed to imply) and b) to list Bazaar-NG instead of baz. rs=mark (r2910: kiko, Christian Reis)
<kiko> Kinnison, the archive is right, for all purposes
<Kinnison> kiko: personally I believe that I made the correct assumption and that it's a bug in our archive, *but* I might be wrong
<kiko> jesus christ
<kiko> that took 12 hours to merge
<kiko> Kinnison, I think this following
<kiko> we need to track the archive for these packages
<kiko> I mean, the extra-overrides for warty/hoary/breezy are by definition the ones in the archive
<kiko> we can't second-guess them (in particular because they want to change them)
<Kinnison> mmm
<kiko> now
<kiko> FOR DAPPER
<kiko> the plot thickens
<kiko> because they will need to have a way to add said E-O
<kiko> and at the moment the only way is generating this file 
<kiko> and plugging it into the publisher
<kiko> which is bad
<Kinnison> Aye
<kiko> do we have a plan for that?
<Kinnison> There are some specs on putting EO into the database
<carlos> mpt, Hmm, I'm having a problem with the translation form split
<carlos> mpt, When I do a submit on the main form (pofile-translate.pt) how can I 'forward' the submit to the pomsgset's view?
<carlos> I need that to render the input errors...
<Kinnison> kiko: I've updated it to have separated EOs for hoary-backports
<kiko> Kinnison, should it be separate for all pockets I wonder?
<Kinnison> kiko: I'm gonna go and get lunch now, and buy some wood for a door, get a fuse or two, that kind of joyful thing
<kiko> I think by definition they need to
<kiko> because it's a policy decision to modify them
<Kinnison> kiko: the change I made was separate for all pockets, falling back to using those out of main if there is no file for the pocket
<kiko> I see
<kiko> and you generate E-O for all pockets?
* Kinnison nods
<kiko> should be okay then
* Kinnison will be back later
<Kinnison> hopefully it'll be a good way through publishing by then
<kiko> Kinnison, I'm going to call rob to get him to make you send activity reports!
<Kinnison> drescher:/tmp/publog3 is the log
<Kinnison> kiko: *grin* I have them to send, I'll do 'em when I get back from town, mmkay?
<kiko> I hear rob doesn't fuck around
<sivang> daf: hehe, you're most welcome :)
<kiko> yeah
<sivang> Kinnison, kiko : lol 
<Kinnison> kiko: He doesn't? I shall have to tell him to do so
* Kinnison -> Lunch, while you lot work that one out
* sivang ROTFL heavily
<kiko> ouch
<kiko> you get what you pay for
<sivang> daf: would you think it would be good to have a very small, not more then a dozen words description of ConfigManager, or is there a wiki page that we can link to from there? I have a rough idea what it is now, but when I first read ove rthe RFS page it bothered me to have installed something I don't really understand why I need. Note, that this comes out of relative ignorace in RCS systems probably :)
<daf> hmm
<daf> how about: make ConfigManager a link to a wiki page that has a short description of what it does?
<mpt> carlos, that doesn't sound possible -- most people will be translating ten strings at once, and you can't submit to ten URLs at once
<carlos> mpt, then we cannot do the split...
<sivang> daf: right. I mean, not that the reason for installing it is not clear, but for someone new - it would be good to have.
<carlos> mpt, the split is only possible with read only chunks 
<carlos> mpt, from what you just said me...
<mpt> carlos, what are you talking about? Malone bug listing use macros, with checkboxes and all
<carlos> hmmm
<mpt> but the submission still goes to a single URL
<mpt> why do you want to submit to multiple URLs?
<carlos> then what I'm using is not called a macro or I'm doing something wrong
<mpt> perhaps
<kiko> carlos, what's wrong?
<carlos> mpt, I'm using from the pofile-translate.pt page template a "pomsgset/@@+pomsgset-translate" call
<kiko> humm
<carlos> mpt, that gets the pomsgset-translate.pt page, the given pomsgset and uses the pomsgsetview
<carlos> to render that part of the page
<carlos> kiko, mpt do you follow?
<mpt> yep
<carlos> mpt, I suppose that's not the way to use a macro, right?
<cprov> Znarl: ping
<carlos> because in this case the context and the view change for that concrete part of the pagetemplate
<Znarl> cprov : What's up?
<kiko> carlos, have you looked at the way malone's macros are done?
<carlos> not really
<kiko> then I suggest you do so
<carlos> kiko, any page you recomend me?
<kiko> yes, one moment.
<carlos> ok
<cprov> Znarl: hi, could you please create the /srv/launchpad.net directory in mawson (as suggested in new style LP config) ? it's kind of boring to patch the config every time ;) 
<Znarl> cprov : Done
<cprov> Znarl: you're star, thx
<kiko> carlos, look at bugtask-macros-listview.pt
<carlos> kiko, ok, thanks!
<kiko> and then look at {distro,}sourcepackage-bugs.pt
<kiko> which use it
<kiko> and look at the zcml that registers it
<kiko> shouldn't be too painful
<kiko> and of course ask me if you need any help
<carlos> ok, thanks
<sivang> daf: there, is that ok what I did with ConfigManager?
<cprov> kiko: publishing in progress, let's see
<kiko> rock on cprov 
<carlos> kiko, it's more or less what I have but without changing the context and the view
<carlos> kiko, and it solves the submit problem I have
<carlos> thank you 
<kiko> right
<kiko> don't change context or view
<kiko> a macro is just a reusable bit of template
<sivang> daf: anyway, more comments will follow later. I gotta attend to some job stuff now ..
<carlos> I looked at the wrong example that change them
<carlos> and it only works for read only chunks
<cprov> kiko: ahh, btw, did you already get a error in 30-merge-people pagetest from PQM ? how did you manage to solve it ? requested again ? 
<carlos> cprov, I got it
<carlos> this morning
<carlos> I resent my request after checking in in my local computer again (and all worked)
<carlos> waiting for PQM
<kiko> cprov, it's not solved, and there's a bug filed on it which stub doesn't want to fix
* kiko runs 
<carlos> kiko, does it means that my merge will fail again? 
<carlos> :'(
<kiko> no
<kiko> but it's random
<carlos> kiko, dude, TranslationUploads is ready to be merged since two weeks ago!!
<carlos> oh
<carlos> I hope it works now then...
<kiko> carlos, cprov, well, add your pain to bug 3425
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3425: Mysterious failure of pagetests/foaf/30-mergepeople.txt In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Minor, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/3425
<kiko> salgado, how's MM going? does it look nasty?
<cprov> kiko: sure .. aditionally it's the problematic "glibc corrupted" branch which I can't test properly in my local machine ... horrible odd !
<kiko> cprov, have you tried doing a shelve and then unshelving in a different branch?
<cprov> carlos: at least I'm not the only unlucky person around ;)
<kiko> no, we are legion
<cprov> kiko: it would be a big overhead for the minimal changes cointained in this branch, it is already formally "retired", just tried the easiest way first, if it doesn't work I will do what you suggested, migrate the changes to a fresh branch
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> ok
<kiko> make clean ; make might fix it
<kiko> hmm, btw..
<cprov> kiko: already tried .. didn't work
<kiko> jamesh, ping?
<kiko> cprov, you need to make distclean /inside/ sourcecode/pygettextpo
<kiko> I am going to fix that but I need some help from jamesh 
<cprov> kiko: uhm good idea
<cprov> kiko: rebuilt, hope it works, thx
<kiko> enjoy
<kiko> cprov, can I abuse your hospitality and invite you to a long lunch today? we need to get rid of recycleables and I need to get mac mini memory. I'll buy you lunch :)
<kiko> salgado, MM looks gnarly!
<daf> sivang: I've added my own comments
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<kiko> laterox
<cprov> kiko: I'd say it's not a the worst deal of the week (until now, tuesday). I'm in ;)
<kiko> cool
<kiko> jamesh, mailed you a diff to pygettextpo, try and land it sometime
* cprov is 7th on PQM list (very sad) and wonders if we can speed up the lazy guy 
<kiko> moving it to balleny
<daf> where can we see the queue?
<kiko> pqm.ubuntu.com
<daf> aha
<kiko> daf, what do you make of carlos' comments on bug 1681?
<cprov> bright technology advance of the last century, web-servers 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1681: Viewing a translation page fails in unix2newlines In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681
<daf> looks like it's a bit out of date, though -- the first merge already happened, didn't it?
<daf> kiko: I read it late last night and didn't understand it at all -- I'll take another look now
<cprov> kiko: rebuilt pygettext didn't help too, same error, poor life
<salgado> kiko, do you think I should put it on hold?
* niemeyer wonders what would be the type of a tagfile.. text/plain?
<niemeyer> message/rfc822?
<kiko> salgado, no, I think we need to move on with it
<kiko> daf, heh
<kiko> salgado, if we don't it will fuck us over soon
<daf> kiko: reply sent now
<StevenK> Can I beg someone to make my ubuntu.com address work? I've heard that the virtual alias table script is down for refactoring.
<spiv> StevenK: elmo is the person you need to beg, I think.
<Znarl> StevenK : Send a request to rt@admin.canonical.com, if you like.
<StevenK> I talked it over with Kamion first, he thought here, due to the script being down.
<daf> I seem to recall that there's a way of getting an instance of a view class for a context object
<daf> but I can't remember what it is
<salgado> daf, zope.component.getView(context, pagename, request)
<daf> salgado: awesome
<daf> salgado: what's 'pagename'?
<salgado> daf, the name of a page for which the view class you want is registered
<kiko> carlos_, daf: two questions. a) who's going to handle bug 1681? b) what do you make of bug 5626?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1681: Viewing a translation page fails in unix2newlines In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5626: Cannot translate strings with plural form In: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5626
<daf> a) carlos b) we need to reproduce it
<kiko> BjornT, bradb: I'd like to pose the question asked in bug 2965 openly. What does it mean to mark a public bug as a duplicate of a private one?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2965: Malone fails to display a bug publically if one of its duplicates is private In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/2965
<kiko> bradb, wth are you sending HTML mail?
<mpt> bradb, BjornT, kiko, check out http://bugzilla-test.gnome.org/browse.cgi?product=epiphany
<BjornT> kiko: good question. as it is now, i don't think it's something special to mark a public bug a duplicate of a private one, it should stay private. in the example, the bug itself isn't private information, but the traceback in bug 3438 is.
<daf> interesting
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<daf> bit of a mess, though
<kiko> that's a mess indeed
<BjornT> kiko: it gets more complicated if we want to display the duplicate bugs' comments, though, not sure what the plans for that are.
<kiko> I guess the data is indeed interesting
<kiko> BjornT, well, I think you mean "should stay public" above
<kiko> and is that the right solution?
<kiko> I guess we can say we push off allowing optional change in visibility when we get around to DuplicationNG, right?
<BjornT> kiko: ah, yes, public
<mpt> kiko, BjornT, is there a spec for better duplication?
<kiko> DuplicationNG is where we allow some workflow being added to the duplication process
<kiko> not yet
<mpt> should there be one now?
<kiko> but there will be
<BjornT> kiko: yes, i think so.
<kiko> not now, I don't think
<kiko> I mean, unless BjornT is dying to dive into duplication -- I thought he was going to fix the TT :)
<BjornT> kiko: i think i'll stick to the TT for now :)
<kiko> smart move
<mpt> What's the TT?
<kiko> ticket tracker
<mpt> ST!
<kiko> what effah
<mpt> you and your non-existent "status whiteboard" and "ticket tracker", I dunno
<daf> ST?
<kiko> suppoht trackeh
<bradb> kiko: Damn, that must be gmail.
<kiko> bradb, gmail is converting your reviews mail to html?
<kiko> wtf
<daf> should the displaynames of distributions in the sampledata be capitalised?
* kiko looks at mpt 
<SteveA> daf: that's an interesting point
<kiko> I believe I fixed them in production
<SteveA> should the displaynames of distributions even contain CodeNames at all?
<kiko> I think the answer is yes, ftr
<SteveA> check this out: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy
<daf> SteveA: code names?
<kiko> CodeNames?
<kiko> that's a release
<kiko> not a distro
<SteveA> The Breezy Badger overview
<SteveA> yes
<kiko> daf, I believe the answer to your question is yes
<kiko> SteveA, do you think the number is more appropriate? 
<kiko> or is this a gsvname?
<kiko> :)
<daf> ok, in that case I'll change the data
<kiko> daf, check out the naming in production
<SteveA> so, the official answer to the question "isn't the name breezy / warty / firey kinda silly and unprofessional?" is "that's just a code name for when it is in development.  the real version number is 5.10 or whatever"
<bradb> kiko: argh, yeah, I guess it's gmail. their default message entry is an RTF text extry
<mpt> what SteveA said
<SteveA> and yet, look at that page.  it says 5.10 in just one place
* bradb drapes paper bag over head
<mpt> I think the only reason for Launchpad knowing the codename is that the number may change while the codename should not
<SteveA> in the hierarchy
<kiko> it's a gsvname
<SteveA> seriously in that ONE place
<mpt> so the codename can be used for URLs
<mpt> e.g. if Ubuntu 6.04 becomes 6.05 by mistake, it'll still be /distros/ubuntu/dapper
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu Bugzilla bug #6: gdb package contains non-free GNU FDL documentation Product: Ubuntu, Component: gdb, Severity: normal, Assigned to: debzilla@ubuntu.com, Status: RESOLVED, Resolution: NOTWARTY https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6
<SteveA> i mean, i'm a professional linux person, say.  and i ask "what is the URL to the ubuntu 5.10 home page in launchpad?"
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu Bugzilla bugzilla: not well-formed (invalid token): line 88, column 76
<mpt> Ubugtu, shut up
<SteveA> the answer is... .../ubuntu/breezy
<daf> I think there's a case to be made that the URLs should use version numbers too
<mpt> The case against rests.
<SteveA> we should emphasize the version number
<SteveA> and we should deemphasize the code-name
<Nafallo> SteveA: and what is the url of the archive? :-)
<daf> I agree
<Nafallo> breezy isn't named 5.10 in sources.list ;-)
<SteveA> i'd be interested to hear what jdub and jbailey think
<mpt> Nafallo, that's because it's an URL, which is what I've been saying and nobody's listening
<bradb> kiko: Also, I don't think the system can infer anything special about a public bug being marked a dup of a private one, or vice versa.
<kiko> bradb, okay.
<kiko> SteveA, I think this is really something we should listen to the distro about
<daf> Nafallo: good point
<Nafallo> mpt: yea, I understood you correctly when you want to keep the codename? :-)
<SteveA> kiko: it is definitely a problem that nowhere on that page does it say what the 5.10 in the hierarchy means
<daf> SteveA: let's ask them
<kiko> I don't even know that breezy is 5.10 :)
<Nafallo> codenames is for marking things (url, things that should not change) while the releasename is for marketing :-)
<Nafallo> that's my POV :-)
<daf> in the meantime, I think whether the codenames are capitalised or not is separate to when they are displayed
<SteveA> the level of emphasis the code name gets in URLs etc is not something we can change without much deliberation, consultation etc.
<SteveA> but i do think we should make more of the official version number in the soyuz UI
<SteveA> and in other portlets
<mpt> agreed
<kiko> BjornT, so what's the name of the spec you're working on next? and do send in your activity reports
<jamesh> kiko: looking at your javascript, it seems that you were still hanging the click event handler off the <legend> element.  In mine, the events hang off the generated <a> element
<kiko> jamesh, I see. why does that make a difference? "race conditions" between the handlers?
<jamesh> kiko: in both your patch and mine, you end up with <legend><a>...</a></legend>
<carlos> daf, yes, there is a way to do that
<jamesh> kiko: I guess the anchor consumes the click event, so it doesn't bubble up
<carlos> daf, forget my message, lag, lag, lag...
<kiko> jamesh, it actually does bubble up but it's slow and causes errors.
<kiko> weird.
<kiko> jamesh, and the focus chain issue? that one stumps me.
<jamesh> kiko: I've got no idea.
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> jamesh, with my considerations, I'd be okay with merging. have you done any IE testing, or should we just wait for bug reports? :)
<jamesh> the anchor seems to be in the correct position in the focus chain when I was testing it
<kiko> hmmm.
<BjornT> kiko: at the moment i'm fixing bugs in the email interface. but i plan to start on https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/SupportTrackerTweaks soon
<jamesh> kiko: haven't tested it on IE yet (the evt.returnValue bit is an attempt at IE compatibility)
<kiko> okay, cool
<kiko> jamesh, I have access to an IE instance, I'll test later if you like
<BjornT> kiko: and yes, i have been slacking with sending activity reports, i'll make sure to send them in soon.
<kiko> okay just this once
<kiko> next time around, TOMMY GUN ACTION
<jamesh> kiko: sure.  I'll commit what I have, along with fixing the indent nits in that file
<jamesh> there seems to be a mix of different styles in that file
<kiko> that file is horrible
* jamesh wonders if there is a javascript mode for emacs
<kiko> SteveA, bradb, BjornT: http://www.async.com.br/~matsubara/malone.htm
<bradb> kiko: interesting.
<mpt> bradb, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneSearch#head-24d3c36fa1e12c8bb6f5d78a7383142ce8eb8665
<bradb> mpt: yeah, that looks good, on a quick glance
<bradb> It'll be a long while before I get to implementing though, I imagine
<bradb> I'm out of coding this week. Also, IBC was approved for landing, but must be delayed slightly, because explicit subscriptions are amazingly STOOPID.
<kiko> bradb, a change in requirements? I thought we had agreed that these would be explicit..
<bradb> kiko: Yes, and it's amazing that we all made that huge of an oversight. :)
<bradb> SteveA and I talked with kamion earlier to confirm my fears.
<bradb> kiko: Basically, if you sub to a pkg, you would only get bugmail from all bugs opened /after/ you subscribed. Not the bugmail from bugs opened a month ago, or three minutes ago.
<bradb> And, when you unsubscribed from that pkg, you'd keep getting all those bugmails.
<daf> oh, that is broken
<daf> the qa.debian.org thingy does the right thing
<SteveA> daf: i'll review that spec once you've done it
<daf> great, I'll let you know
<bradb> Luckily, it doesn't mean I have to rewrite the whole thing (i.e. all the UI and the underlying APIs should be mostly solid, just the implementation of a couple callsites needs to be changed and some tests updated a bit), but the changes + spec updating (which I've started already) will take a bit of time to sort out.
* mpt upsets matsubara by adding a Malone AcidSearch channel to Safari in 0.5% of the time it took matsubara to write the Malone search channel for Firefox
* bradb & # doc writing
<kiko> bradb, can you give me a phone call?
<kiko> bradb, I think the spec is right.
<kiko> hmmm
* kiko thinks
<kiko> is this only related to the package bug contact? 
<kiko> or to all distribution bugs?
<kiko> SteveA, can you poke bradb?
<SteveA> he's focused on writing some docs
<SteveA> can this wait a few minutes?
<kiko> no
<kiko> unless these docs have nothing to do with the subject matter above
<SteveA> you know the price of taking someone out of a state of flow?
<SteveA> demarco and lister, 1996
<SteveA> he is working on different docs now
<kiko> okay
<kiko> well tell him no changes until the approver OKs the changes
<kiko> and I saw no email on this subject
<kiko> which disappoints me somewhat
<SteveA> which subject?
<SteveA> package bug contacts?
<kiko> the subject discussed above.
<kiko> right.
<kiko> a change to the IBC spec
<SteveA> so, brad and i talked with kamion and stub today.  the next step will be to publish the conclusions to this on the list.
<kiko> okay
<kiko> I'll comment when I see them
<SteveA> kiko: we should encourage the distro team to join launchpad-users
<kiko> sure
<SteveA> or at least gmane it
<SteveA> it should be in gmane too
<carlos> kiko, SteveA Am I supposed to join launchpad-users?
<carlos> I'm a bit overloaded atm and I'm not sure I will be able to follow that list...
<kiko> carlos, I guess. nothing is happening there yet. it's this week's todo for me :)
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> kiko: item for thursday's meeting?  devel team joining or gmaneing launchpad-users
<SteveA> i think the devel team members should at least be able to read it easily, and threaded, when needed
<SteveA> maybe the mail archives are enough
<SteveA> the list deserves more exposure though
<kiko> SteveA, no need for item, I agree on gmaning and I will post to warthogs
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> it is on this week's todo
<SteveA> okay, cool
<kiko> not off the radar
<SteveA> thanks
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> WILL PEOPLE STOP EMAILING ME
<kiko> I have a report to write
* kiko takes the medicine
<kiko> ddaa, what was your pybaz landing this week useful for?
<ddaa> hu... ha
<kiko> mpt, nice addition to the spec
<jamesh> kiko: you asked people to use email at the meeting
<kiko> ddaa, last week
<jamesh> :)
<kiko> VF
<ddaa> kiko: that's an helper for the scripts that want to disable the twisted-based process spawning.
<ddaa> Which is enabled automatically if the twisted module is loaded
<ddaa> but does not work if a reactor is not running.
<kiko> I see
<ddaa> There are a few bits of code around that does something like
<ddaa> from pybaz.backends.forkexec import PybazSpawningStrategy
<ddaa> pybaz.backend.spawning_strategy = PybazSpawningStrategy
<ddaa> that could be replaced by:
<ddaa> pybaz.backend.force_forkexec()
<kiko> I see
<mpt> kiko, which spec?
<kiko> mpt, the MaloneSearch spec
<mpt> kiko, addition? I've written the whole thing, and not finished yet
<kiko> BjornT, oh! it's unfortunate that we spec'd the name "supporter" in TTOE -- it should be supportcontact, I think
<kiko> mpt, the syntax for advanced queries
<mpt> ah
<mpt> I'm adding some more task-specific operators now
<mpt> This spec could really do with a table for checking off when individual sentences have been implemented
<mpt> but Moin doesn't like those kind of tables
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: allow redirection() to be used as a descriptor in Navigation classes, r=SteveA (r2911: James Henstridge)
<jamesh> yay
<BjornT> kiko: hmm, yeah. i haven't implemented that part yet, though, so we could easily change it.
<kiko> BjornT, we should -- look at IBC and let's try and stay consistent. update the spec if you think it's a good idea, otherwise, email!
<kiko> BjornT, so this is just the first part of TTOE, right?
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, i'll wait until the IBC discussion has settled and will update the spec after that. it makes sense to have it resemble bug contacts as much as possible, especially since we won't have package/distribution subscriptions for a while.
<kiko> BjornT, I'm only raising a concern for the database field name, not anything else.
* bradb & # doc writing, really
<Ahsan123`> help me
<kiko> we can try
<Ahsan123`> i login with my launchpad account see 
<Ahsan123`> Welcome to The Launchpad
<Ahsan123`> Launchpad is a collection of services for projects in the open source universe. You can register your project, and then collaborate with the open source community on translations, bug tracking and code. 
<Ahsan123`> Search for products:
<Ahsan123`> now where i can click for getting free cd
<kiko> Ahsan123`, http://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Ahsan123`> help me
<Ahsan123`> It's so quiet in this channel, the mice run... ~~ (,,> ~~(,,> ~~(,,>
<kiko> visit that link, it's where you order CDs
<Ahsan123`> after login 
<Ahsan123`> ?
<Ahsan123`> https://launchpad.net/ then what is this i login there
<kiko> Ahsan123`, visit http://shipit.ubuntu.com -- that's where you should go
<Ahsan123`> ook wait after login where i can clikc?
<kiko> just type in that URL
<Ahsan123`> ok let's chk
<Ahsan123`> can u tell me kiko bro
<Ahsan123`> they really send cd if they really send cds they send in how much days
<kiko> yes, we really do send CDs.
<kiko> they usually take up to two months to be delivered.
<Ahsan123`> The email address and password do not match.
<Ahsan123`> what is this
<Ahsan123`> i reg my username and password 
<Ahsan123`> by launchpad.net
<Ahsan123`> y they ask this
<Ahsan123`> wtf
<Ahsan123`> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. You are not logged in. 
<Ahsan123`> VG)=-
<Ahsan123`> seee
<Ahsan123`> Your Host/Proxy/Nick/IdentD Is Black Listed And Is Not Allowed To Join Channel.
<Ahsan123`> hey
<Ahsan123`> now what can i do
<kiko> what seems to be the problem?
<jamesh> Ahsan123`: you should be able to enter in the same email address/password combination on shipit.ubuntu.com as on launchpad.net
<jamesh> they use the same user database
<Ahsan123`> means 
<Ahsan123`> if i took this email name@name.com
<Ahsan123`> and i also took the same password name@name.com
<Ahsan123`> rite
<jamesh> when you registered, you should have been sent an email
<jamesh> in that email there are instructions on activating the account (this is to verify that the email address is correct)
<Ahsan123`> yeh but
<Ahsan123`> they send me link 
<Ahsan123`> i took the password 
<Ahsan123`> and given name etc etc 
<Ahsan123`> when i login on http://shipit.ubuntu.com they ask this Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. You are not logged in. 
<jamesh> what is your launchpad user name?
<Ahsan123`> hussain_jabir@hotmail.com
<Ahsan123`> ops sorry
<Ahsan123`> junnybaba_123@hotmail.com
<Ahsan123`> this new one
<jamesh> okay.  It looks like your email address has been confirmed
<jamesh> so you logged in using "junnybaba_123@hotmail.com" as the username, and whatever your password is as the password?
<Ahsan123`> but i login where 
<Ahsan123`> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Ahsan123`> see i login
<jamesh> yep.
<jamesh> I can type in my email address/password there, and I can place orders
<SteveA> bug 3516
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
* Ahsan123` aims...........Fire's the Glock.....PocK!....One round in the Head of Ubugtu....."Killed that Tango Fuck!"
<Ahsan123`> lol
<Ahsan123`> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/myrequest?lpnotification=puqxbI7opbygEMUCQv6r77DNOH0
<Ahsan123`> xhk 
<Ahsan123`> when i login 
<Ahsan123`> this next page was opened
<Ahsan123`>  any body herE ?
<Ahsan123`> Ahsan123` you there?
<Ahsan123`> Are you still alive Ahsan123` ?
<Ahsan123`> * Timer 1 activated
<Ahsan123`> * Timer 2 activated
<Ahsan123`> * Timer 3 activated
<Ahsan123`> * Timer 4 activated
<Ahsan123`> * Timer 5 activated
<Ahsan123`> * Timer 6 activated
<Ahsan123`> * Timer 7 activated
<Ahsan123`> are you ignoring me Ahsan123` ?
<Ahsan123`> You must be lagging Ahsan123` Helloooooooo!!
<Ahsan123`> Woooo 39 sec ping reply WoW!
<Ahsan123`> you better do something about that lagg Ahsan123`
<Ahsan123`> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. You are not logged in. 
<Ahsan123`> Helloooo!! ARGH!
<Ahsan123`> hehehehe Gotcha!
<jamesh> Ahsan123`: don't expect instant replies here.
<Ahsan123`> y
<jamesh> Ahsan123`: I don't know why you would be getting that error.
<jamesh> Ahsan123`: do you have cookies disabled, maybe?
<Ahsan123`> no
<sbtqx> [none]  [freenode-connect (freenode@freenode/bot/connect) VERSION] 
<sbtqx>  Logging in...
* sbtqx LoRa
* mode/#launchpad [+o SteveA]  by ChanServ
<Ahsan123`>  2
<Ahsan123`> k
<Ahsan123`> bye
<Ahsan123`>                                                                                                      Bye Bro
<SteveA> kiko-fud: please ping when you're back from fud
* mode/#launchpad [-o SteveA]  by SteveA
* sivang is concerned by how logs look like after Ahsan123`'s visit here.
* sivang suspect that's not real output, or is it?
<sivang> anyway, shame I can't stay long. will come back alter when home.
<sabdfl> Kinnison: ping
<Kinnison> sabdfl: yo
<sabdfl> Keybuk: ping
<carlos> mpt, dude, the translation form looks like crap with the new launchpad page layout (not related to specific changes to the form)
<kiko> carlos, because it's too wide?
<carlos> the portlets are overlapped with the content and they took too much space
<carlos> kiko, yes
<ddaa> THE WALLS ARE CRUSHING ME!!!
<kiko> yeah, that's one of the problems with this new layout -- the portlets are a tad wider
<carlos> kiko, The form split is done
<SteveA> mpt can apply a 2 column layout to pages that really need it
<kiko> carlos, rock and roll!
<kiko> wow
<kiko> carlos, the template must be so much simpler now
<carlos> kiko, and at the same time I did some code improvements to the view class so it's now a real view class
<kiko> beautiful
<carlos> carlos@aragorn:~/Work/Canonical/PoMsgSetPage/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates$ wc -l pofile-translate.pt
<carlos> 245 pofile-translate.pt
<carlos> carlos@aragorn:~/Work/Canonical/PoMsgSetPage/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates$ wc -l pomsgset-translate.pt
<carlos> 286 pomsgset-translate.pt
<kiko> nice!
<carlos> Instead of the old: 529 pofile-translate.pt
<carlos> anyway, I think I found a way to do it in a way that the context changes
* ddaa head is hurting trying to think about inactive objects
<carlos> kiko, instead of handling the form submission inside the POFileView, when I create the POMsgSetView, I give it the request as the argument
<carlos> kiko, so the own POMsgSetView could handle the form submission
<kiko> hmmm
<carlos> specific for the msgset we are interested on and ignore the others
<carlos> right?
<kiko> so POFileView delegates the request to POMsgSetViews
<kiko> ?
<carlos> right
<kiko> hmmm
<carlos> only the parts related with the pomsgsets
<kiko> sounds interesting, let's see what your reviewer thinks of that design :)
<carlos> ok ;-)
<carlos> I think I'm over for today. Time to do some housekeeping tasks...
<carlos> see you!
<carlos> kiko, and thanks for your help
<kiko> sure, happy to help
<cprov> BjornT_: ping
<BjornT_> hi cprov 
<cprov> BjornT: I'm just fighting with lp: formatter as you suggested in your review, partially sorted already, sorry for the unnecessary noise.
<cprov> BjornT: again ... the point is state/lp:NEEDSBUILD doesn't seem to work as you suggested
<BjornT> cprov: really? what's wrong?
<cprov> BjornT: TraversalError: 'NEEDSBUILD'
<BjornT> cprov: ah, sorry. i meant you to use state/enumvalue:NEEDSBUILD
<cprov> BjornT: AFAIKS from the tales.py it only works for person ... from a request
<cprov> BjornT: oohhhh MUCH clear now ;) let's see 
<cprov> BjornT: still not working
<cprov> BjornT: lp:BuildStatus maybe ? as suggest doc/tales.txt
<cprov> nop
<BjornT> cprov: no, if you look further down in tales.txt you see an example of using enumvalue. what error do you get?
<cprov> state/enumvalue:NEEDSBUILD is the right thing to do
<cprov> KeyError: 'enumvalue'
<kiko> cprov, are you sure state is an enum?
<cprov> kiko: as far as a dbschema is a enum, yes
<BjornT> cprov: hmm, maybe you have some error in the template code?
<cprov> or maybe it receive  None sometimes ...
<kiko> right
<cprov> BjornT: that's actually an overkill fact, No specific state, i.e., "All", is mapped on empty variable and there is no such feature when you use dbschema map, it doesn't make  to have an "ALL" dbschema entry
<BjornT> cprov: right. it seems that enumvalue isn't actually used in our templates, so keep the code as it is, it seems that enumvalue isn't working properly...
* BjornT goes to file a bug
<cprov> BjornT: fair enough, thanks anyway
<BjornT> cprov: well for All, you could check for None. but as i said, keep it as it is. sorry for causing you trouble ;)
<cprov> BjornT: it wasn't a troube, at least remains the hopeness of a way to do those jobs clearer than they are .
* Kinnison heads out to the hardware store and then to see a film
<Kinnison> ciau
<cprov> Kinnison: see you
* sivang is back
<sivang> kiko: I see your report on the mailing list, I feel some of those could be compiled to form some sort of "Launchpad News" on the main page or something? I mean, it would be nice to show the user community how things has advanced :-)
<kiko> sivang, see the LaunchpadWhatsNew spec
<sivang> oh right
<sivang> daf: I've added more comments to RFS, will be waiting your clarifications.
<cprov> BjornT: another detail about your review, just identified it now. You suggested to move the setupBuildList method call to class initialize() instead of a template call. It's really fine from the clarity point of view, but it decreases the performance drastically, since it's initialized all the time for several pages that shares the same view. What do you think ?
<BjornT> cprov: ah. you definitely shouldn't call the method for templates that don't need them. ok, leave it as it is then, there will be better infrastructure to deal with these kind of things later.
<sivang> kiko: your responses to shipit users feedback can be hilarious at times :)
<kiko> what did I say this time?
<mpt> I'm going home before I fall asleep
<mpt> tchau
<sivang> mpt: byr
<mpt> byr?
<sivang> mpt: don't ask, had along day at work :)
<sivang> (I'm home now)
<sivang> kiko: are you sure you want me to paste it in here?
<sivang> (are there any shipit users in the crowd? ;-)
<cprov> BjornT: good, rolling changes back then ... :(
<kiko> heh
* kiko laughs at salgado 
<sivang> kiko: you talked about alternative dimensions there :)
<kiko> heh
* sivang leaves email backlog for a while (some good laughs) and gets back at finishing RF setup.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  fix https://launchpad.net/bugs/5189 (Deactivating milestone results in "Oops" (r2912: Brad Bollenbach)
<sivang> I wonder if anybody can help on that, checking out RFS I see there the instructions to sign pqm's key. It also tells me to make sure the key matches the fingerprint and id on the wiki page. SHouldn't it be placed somewhere immutable , or this is not issue having imported the key from chinstrap ?
<cprov> kiko: take a look at http://www.gwyddion.com/~cprov/succesfully_publishing.log
<kiko> cprov, did it work? :)
<cprov> kiko: looks like you can run your compare script against pool
<kiko> sounds pool
<kiko> :o)
<cprov> kiko: looks like, sources seems to be there, but last word comes from the comparator
<cprov> kiko: what ?!
<kiko> wanna run it with me?
<kiko> roll down
<cprov> kiko: we still having some anoying error from the binaries absence
* cprov going
<lifeless> morning
<sivang> morning lifeless 
<sivang> night all..
* cprov leaves
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=BjornT]  fix https://launchpad.net/bugs/5734 (https://staging.ubuntu.com/malone causes a RequestExpired) (r2913: Brad Bollenbach)
#launchpad 2006-12-11
<thumper> ddaa, is the meeting at 9 or 10 UTC?
<ddaa> thumper: what does https://launchpad.canonical.com/BazaarMeetingAgenda say?
<thumper> ddaa, what? you expect me to read the agenda ;)
<ddaa> not really
<ddaa> I just want you to be aware that I keep this page generally up to date and it's a good place to answer such questios :)
<thumper> ddaa, np
<thumper> thanks for the comments btw
<ddaa> np, one thing I'm good at is having an opinion on how things should be done :)
<ddaa> I like the basic idea much.
<ddaa> That's why the second email talks so much about using it more and more.
<thumper> ddaa, much of the url ugliness is part of the form machinary
<thumper> I'm hoping that some of this can be cleaned up with the upcomming refactorings
<ddaa> I figured. But there should be a way to work around it.
<thumper> but I don't want to block on it
<ddaa> I think it's more acceptable to have ugly code than user-visible ugliness like this. Launchpad is very proud of its clean URLs, I do not think we should compromise on this.
<thumper> working around it might not be worthwhile until the refactoring is done as the amount of code to work around it that would get thrown out is not insignificant
<thumper> hmm...
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> nevermind... malone is just as ugly
<ddaa> that sucks
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bugs?field.searchtext=supermirror&orderby=status&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<thumper> haha
<ddaa> how insane is this??
<thumper> yeah
<thumper> I've got some ideas anyway
<thumper> but they rely on some upcomming work
* thumper bbl
<ddaa> and the answers tracker, same: https://answers.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+tickets?field.search_text=branch&field.sort=by+status&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.status=Open&field.status=Needs+information&field.status=Answered&field.status=Solved&field.status-empty-marker=1
<ddaa> okay, don't block on the URL ugliness, it's a already a widespread disease
<ddaa> but please address the "javascript required" issue
* ddaa boggles
<ddaa> the bzr-svn test suite takes forever
<ddaa> ha... that was psyco colliding with bzr-svn...
<ddaa> interesting, first time I notice a problem
<ddaa> I just forgot I had pysco enable
* ddaa -> bed
<ace> hi all
<ace> a quick question
<ace> how to make more people follow the bugs in my prodcut ?
<ace> sorry product
<somerville32> ace: What do you mean?
* somerville32 m
<jamesh> spiv: btw, I put a Launchpad branch up for review that should let us move to bzr-0.13 internally
<jamesh> it needs a concurrent launchpad/bzr update so I'm not sure who other than lifeless can apply it after it gets reviewed
<spiv> jamesh: I think stub can do that sort of thing too.
<jamesh> the actual changes are pretty small, but indicate areas that the bazaar team probably don't consider stable APIs
<jamesh> the issues were purely in our test suite though, which is promising
<jamesh> stub was right about his pillar-name branch attracting conflicts: it is up to 9 conflicts in 3 days ...
<carlos> morning!
<thumper> evening :-)
<carlos> BjornT: hi, around?
<BjornT> hi carlos 
<carlos> BjornT: could we have a meeting today about BeautifulSoup usage in my TranslationReview branch ?
<BjornT> carlos: sure. how about around 13h UTC?
<carlos> that's fine
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> carlos: in meeting
<carlos> ddaa: ok
<BjornT> jamesh, spiv, SteveA: reviewer meeting in 5 minutes
<BjornT> ok. time for this week's reviewer meeting
<BjornT> i'll be chairing the meeting since lifeless is on leave
<BjornT> == Agenda ==
<BjornT> * Roll call * Queue status. * reviewers to discuss ideas and principles for keeping branch review quick
<BjornT> who's here?
<jamesh> me
<salgado> me
<spiv> I'm here.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75333 in rosetta "Restrict pockets that upload translations into Rosetta" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75333
<BjornT> * Queue status
<BjornT> the queue looks quite good this week, but there's still some need for improvement. there are the regular old branches in SteveA and kiko's queue. apart from that there's only one 8-day branch in salgado's queue, and one 5-day branch in my queue.
<salgado> yeah, I'm going to review that branch today
<BjornT> the rest of the branches are 2-3 days only, which is ok considering it has been a weekend.
<BjornT> salgado: cool.
<BjornT> i'm going to review the oldest branch in my queue today as well.
<BjornT> try to keep your queues under control, so that next week all branches will have been review within 72 hours
<BjornT> * reviewers to discuss ideas and principles for keeping branch review quick
<BjornT> last week we started discussing this. anyone has anything more to add to this discussion?
<BjornT> did anyone have any calls about keeping branches short?
<jamesh> I didn't.  Did lifeless say he'd assign a few to people to do calls about?
<salgado> not me
<jamesh> maybe I'm misremembering
<BjornT> yeah, he said he would keep an eye of the work-in-progress branches and make sure that people that had large branches got a call.
<BjornT> it seems like the newest work-in-progress branches are quite short, though.
<jamesh> lots of big ppa branches from cprov
<jamesh> but they may all be related
<jamesh> so not as huge individually
<BjornT> yeah. i remember kiko commenting about that one once.
<BjornT> jamesh: last week you proposed adding the revision number to the diff. is there a bug reported for this?
<jamesh> BjornT: no bug report yet.  I'll file one now
<BjornT> thanks
<BjornT> * Other business
<BjornT> jamesh: you'll chair next week's meeting, and allocate branches next week, right?
<jamesh> okay
<BjornT> cool
<BjornT> anything else?
<BjornT> ok, meeting ended. thanks for coming!
<spiv> BjornT: thanks
<salgado> thanks BjornT 
<jamesh> salgado: I sent a reply to the sprint-dates branch -- I had misread the old validation checks, which is why the validation in that branch was more restrictive.  I've switched back to the original logic for the checks.
<jamesh> which also makes the error messages correct :)
<salgado> jamesh, cool. I'll have a look and reply in a couple hours
<jamesh> salgado: thanks.  I included a diff of the changes I made since your review.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75336 in launchpad-development-infrastructure "pending-reviews script should include branch revision info in diff header" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75336
<salgado> carlos, around?
<carlos> salgado: hi
<carlos> yes
<salgado> hey carlos. we had a problem in our server last friday, and because of that I lost all email I received on thursday. I think the reply your reply to my review of your bug-68014 branch was lost. can you bounce it?
<carlos> sure
<kiko> good morning
<carlos> salgado: sent
<salgado> thanks carlos 
<carlos> kiko: good morning
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<kiko> how's it going
<kiko> good job over the landings last week
<kiko> i have a question
<kiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cpio/+filebug
<kiko> BjornT, is it right for that page to ask me about the source package?
<BjornT> kiko: hmm. no, probably not, i can't see a reason wanting to change the source package there.
<kiko> yeah, quite odd.
<matthewrevell> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi matthewrevell 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75346 in rosetta "We need a UI that allows to discard any translation from a user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75346
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Howdy. I'm working on some text for the new 1.0 marketing pages. Do you have a few minutes, at some point today, to help me fully understand what makes Malone cool
<BjornT> matthewrevell: sure. some time after 14h UTC would be good for me.
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Great. Shall I ping you just after 14:00?
<BjornT> sure
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Thanks, speak to you later.
<seb128> carlos: hi
<carlos> seb128: hi
<seb128> carlos: is feisty open on launchpad?
<seb128> rosetta I mean
<carlos> seb128: not yet. I need to talk with kiko and danilos about that
<carlos> seb128: and I want to have it done before Christmas 
<seb128> ok
<seb128> because you told me previous cycle it would be open when feisty is open in launchpad ;)
<seb128> if it doesn't take months again that's ok ;)
<aa_> hi, sorry about this, I know I ask this about once every couple of months, but can I delete a series from the launchpad please?
<mvo> when I checkin code via sftp into bazaar.launchpad.net it seems like there is a certain lack (>15min) until that checkin becomes available for people checking out the branch via http. is that correct? or is something going wrong?
<aa_> also I would rather like to remove a branch
<aa_> and thirdly to cap it off, I am planning on moving back to subversion (sorry bzr is starting to really upset me) so can I remove all my branches?
<aa_> mvo: I think that is normal, I get the same thing. I assume it is the lag in mirroring your personal branch (sftp) to the publicly available http branch
<mvo> aa_: ok, thanks
<aa_> mvo: "I think" :)
<carlos> seb128: I know, but then, you decided to open Feisty before Edgy was released ;-) and we had to disable the opening of translations when the distro is open too
<carlos> seb128: it's just a matter of plan the opening, that's all
<seb128> carlos: well, feisty is open for a month now, what is blocking you?
<carlos> seb128: allhands, UDS and vacations
<seb128> carlos: yeah, that I understand, just you didn't look like you are sure to manage to do it before end of year, any blocker?
<carlos> seb128: that we get a small window to shutdown launchpad for three hours
<carlos> to do the copy
<carlos> it's a coordination thing more than other thing
<seb128> carlos: ok good ;)
* seb128 hugs carlos
<seb128> I want evolution translated again :p
<carlos> seb128: ;-)
<carlos> BjornT: meeting in 5 minutes ?
<BjornT> carlos: sure
<aa_> I'll take that as a "no" then. Oh well, keep up the good work everyone :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75351 in rosetta "Incorrect text strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75351
<salgado> aa_, can you add a ticket on launchpad (https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+addticket)? that should be the best way to get your request done
<aa_> ok, will do
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75355 in rosetta "Lock down upstream translations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75356 in malone "adding a backport task doesn't work if there already is one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75357 in rosetta "Upstream translation import status page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75357
<aa_> oh, seems my issue is a common one and it has bugs (I guess I could "me too" them)
<aa_> In fact, I think I might just not stop using bzr
<LarstiQ> aa_: what in bzr is upsetting you so?
<radix> \
<radix> woops.
<salgado> jamesh, still around?
<kiko> okay! I now have a bit more real estate for my tabs
* carlos -> lunch
<LarstiQ> kiko: use spaces instead!
<jamesh> salgado: yeah
<salgado> jamesh, I just noticed that we may want to change the way we render DropDownWidgets with a size greater than 1 (or any other value that we choose) now that the new form-layout branch has landed. I mean, change it to place the label on a line by itself, like we do for textarea widgets
<salgado> what do you think?
<jamesh> salgado: iirc, the reason for making text area widgets full width was that you often want to make use of the full width when entering in paragraphs of text
<LarstiQ> jamesh: woot! I wanted to look at pygame source code, and `bzr branch http://launchpad.net/products/pygame` just worked!
<jamesh> do we have the same issue for select boxes?
<jamesh> LarstiQ: soon you might be able to use "https://launchpad.net/pygame"
<salgado> no, I don't think so. better to leave it as is, then
<jamesh> salgado: might be worth asking mpt when he's back
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<carlos> kiko: pong
<kiko> carlos, what time are we talking?
<carlos> in 6 minutes
<kiko> okidok.
<flacoste> kiko: reminder that you have to read/approve SupportTrackerRenaming
<danilos> kiko, carlos: I'll be back in a min
<carlos> danilos: ok
<kiko> ok
<kiko> flacoste, thanks
<danilos> I'm back, kiko, carlos
<carlos> hi
<danilos> hi
<carlos> kiko: launchpad-meeting?
<kiko> sure
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<BjornT> kiko: pong
<kiko> BjornT, I was going to ask you about letting carlos do the BeautifulSoup change to his tests later, but I think it's not really necessary
<BjornT> ok. it should be quite quick to convert the tests to use BeautifulSoup.
<kiko> yeah.
<aa_> LarstiQ: it's not so much upsetting me, I'll be honest. All in all it is pretty nice, and I really like distributed version control, and well...when I put it like that I decide to stick with it. I think the main complaint is the lengthy checkout times
<aa_> LarstiQ: but then I barely ever check out my own software from new
<LarstiQ> aa_: what kind of branches are you dealing with that the checkout time is so noticeable?
<aa_> LarstiQ: I don't understand what you mean by "type of branch" I assume they are knits or something
<aa_> LarstiQ: people say 15-20 minutes, and my application is pretty small
<aa_> LarstiQ: sorry for the lag, half my head is somewhere else :)
<LarstiQ> aa_: I meant rough size qua amount of files/revisions, say, a kernel sized project.
<LarstiQ> aa_: 15-20? I can get bzr.dev in 3 :/
<aa_> oh 1300 revs or so, 15Mb on disk
<aa_> yeah I don't believe 15-20!
<aa_> I'll do a test in about 4 minutes when this machine reboots
<LarstiQ> thanks
<carlos> BjornT: so, will be possible to get the review answer for TranslationReview between today and tomorrow morning? (if there is anything else other than the move to BeautifulSoup)
<BjornT> carlos: yes. we'll see if i'll have time tonight, otherwise tomorrow morning for sure. it'd be great if you could send me a diff of the changes you did already.
<carlos> BjornT: nothing changed yet. I will start with BeautifulSoup tomorrow morning
<carlos> BjornT: if you didn't start yet and you prefer it
<carlos> you could wait for the diff with BeautifulSoup code
<kiko-fud> carlos, don't forget your activity report for today
<kiko-fud> okay, moving out
<carlos> BjornT: the only problem is that I merged from rocketfuel already what I sent to you so I'm not sure whether I will be able to provide you with a full diff of my changes since last review
* kiko-fud waves
<carlos> kiko-fud: don't worry
<BjornT> carlos: ok. i'll probably send you a reply anyway.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> BjornT: thanks
<aa_> LarstiQ: as if by some stroke of fun: 2m59.789s
<LarstiQ> aa_: over what transport, http?
<aa_> LarstiQ: yes http
<aa_> I can't get sftp from this location
<aa_> oh well, I guess if I set it up I could
<LarstiQ> seems reasonable then?
<aa_> yeah pretty reasonable
<aa_> I wonder what people were talking about
<LarstiQ> waay back with an older disk format things were noticeably slower, perhaps they remember that.
<aa_> well, if they ever contributed any code, I guess they would have a right to moan :D
<LarstiQ> users will moan too ;)
<aa_> I should just release more often
<LarstiQ> aa_: what project is it?
<aa_> pida, and ide
<aa_> pida.berlois.de (apologies for spam)
<LarstiQ> aah, pida
<aa_> hah, that sounds bad
<LarstiQ> nope, not bad at all :)
<LarstiQ> just remembrance
<LarstiQ> aa_: anything that can embed vim has my seal of approval ;0
<aa_> hah, most vimmers seem to disagree, but well I don't have time to develop it more than I need at the moment...
* LarstiQ nods
<LarstiQ> aa_: if there is anything bzr wise that comes up, feel free to bug me in #bzr or private
<aa_> LarstiQ: thanks, will do
<aa_> LarstiQ: perhaps just a note from what the users are saying. I think it is the lack of visual feedback for that length of time that makes people reach for control-C
<aa_> fetch phase 2 or whatever
<LarstiQ> aa_: any idea what version of bzr they are using?
<aa_> no, they are talking about vague memories of a time way back when
<LarstiQ> there has been some recent (unmerged) work to make the progress much more informational
<aa_> oh, interesting. Well, I am sticking with bzr until my next flight of fancy in a couple of months, so they can live with it
<LarstiQ> so I have good hopes for 0.14 fixing the largest part of that complaint.
<LarstiQ> aa_: hehe
<carlos> ok, see you tomorrow!!
* carlos -> out
<jordi> matthewrevell: ping
<matthewrevell> jordi: hey
<jordi> carlos: ping
<jordi> matthewrevell: we had a long weekend :)
<matthewrevell> jordi: Nice :)
<ace> hi all
<ace> how to make more people follow the bugs in my products (malone)
<ace> is that phrased clear enough !?
<LarstiQ> I can take a guess.
<ace> LarstiQ: yo..
<LarstiQ> ace: you want notifications of new bugs and changes to old ones for your products to be mailed to more people than just you?
<ace> yep, guessed quite good :-)
<LarstiQ> ace: if you assign a team to the bugcontact for a product, all people in that team will get notifications
<ace> aha
<LarstiQ> ace: https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/<product here>/+bugcontact
<LarstiQ> ace: or, you could change the registrant/owner of a product
<ace> tired that
<LarstiQ> but?
<ace> went to that page, choose 'a team that I am creating here' and got stuck in an endless loop
<LarstiQ> that might be a launchpad bug
<LarstiQ> ace: did you try with a preexisting team?
<ace> probably :-) this is #launchpad :-))
<ace> LarstiQ: no, not yet, I wil try shortly
* LarstiQ is a launchpad user, not a developer ;)
<ace> LarstiQ: but I need to create a team first, yeah ? I think I couldn't find that either. I'll look again
<ace> LartsiQ: yep, made a team :-)
<LarstiQ> ace: and that worked?
<ace> LarstiQ: ehr... I was still configuring the team, add some people and so on.
<LarstiQ> ok
<ace> Then I tried to make a poll. It asks : when will the poll open:
<ace> and I type (yesterday) but as a date of course.
<ace> so, now I can not add options to the poll (a poll with zero optopns)
<ace> and I can not edit the dates of the poll, because the poll is 'already open'.
<ace> Maybe LP should warn of a date in the past :-))))
<ace> anyway, I will now try to add the team to bugcontact...
<LarstiQ> ace: I can't keep up searching https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/launchpad to see if they already exist, slow down! ;P
<LarstiQ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/28670 for the poll one
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28670 in launchpad "Shouldn't be able to create a poll with a date in the past" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<ace> Cool :-)
<ace> Successfully changed the bug contact to Suares & Co !
<LarstiQ> and for the team loop, it could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/70807
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70807 in launchpad "Properly redirect people when creating new accounts" [High,Confirmed]  
<ace> LarstiQ: Good work! 
<ace> LarstiQ: one more then: how to get rid of a bzr branch ?
<ace> https://code.launchpad.net/products/qwikzite/
<LarstiQ> ace: also a known problem, it can't be done at this time.
<ace> okay
<ace> I will test the team bug reports, if that works, at least I am quite happy.
* LarstiQ looks that bug up too
<LarstiQ> ace: do you live in Curacao?
<ace> yep ! why !?
<LarstiQ> ace: first time I've met someone in the floss community from de antillen :)
<ace> ha, who'd that be ?
<LarstiQ> ace: you!
<ace> grin
<ace> wouter ? hmm ??? 
<ace> when did we meet ?
<ace> oh sorry
<ace>  i read wrong
<ace> i thought you met someone already but you're meeting me now
* ace chuckles
<LarstiQ> exactly
<ace> http://trends.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=04/11/05/2029201&tid=148&tid=2&tid=150&tid=132&tid=18&tid=11
<ace> http://trends.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=04/11/16/1854201&tid=148&tid=18&tid=150&tid=2&tid=37&tid=132
<ace> these url's to prove that at least I am trying for several years now :-)
<LarstiQ> ace: neat!
<ace> so, where will your next tropical holyday be :-))))
<LarstiQ> haha :)
<ace> you active lp developer ???
<LarstiQ> well, my roommate is quarter curacaoian (hmm, what is the English for that?)
<LarstiQ> ace: not at all, just a user.
<ace> okay but thanks for your help !!!
<LarstiQ> so _if_ I take a tropical holiday, it might very well be.
<ace> it helped me quite good. you oughta get some karma for that :-)
<LarstiQ> ace: no problem :)
* LarstiQ giggles
<ace> your lp profile ?
<LarstiQ> https://launchpad.net/people/larstiq
<ace> lartiq: nice to meet you !
<ace> larstiq: nice to meet you !
<LarstiQ> ace: likewise :)
<ace> You know, I don't do a lot of dev work, just enough to get by with my CMS and control panel-like software, and 
<ace> it's quite a lot of work to keep up, learn, etc etc all the tools. Bzr ? much easier then cvs ! 
* LarstiQ is glad to hear that.
<ace> but still, I got stuck somewhere. Same now with LP, but you helped me out quite gooed.
<LarstiQ> ace: are you stuck somewhere with bzr?
<ace> it's really not so easy to find a good way to develop stuff.
<ace> yep, but I will get back to that some day. For now, I am happy with the bug reporting tool.
<ace> When I got all the bugs in there, I will start developing at these bugs and then I wil defiAtely ask you for help :-)))))
<LarstiQ> ace: deal! #bzr is full of friendly people able to help, so come visit us there :)
<ace> You'll meet me there soon enough :-)
<ace> hee this lojban
<ace> funny, it looks like there is more people working on translating
<ace> ubuntu in lojban than in to papiamentu
<ace> (there is no one working on papiamentu now)
<ace> weird eh...
<LarstiQ> "working" would be overstressing my involvement with lojban translation at the moment :/
<ace> got ta go now, see ya later :=)
<LarstiQ> ciao!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75391 in malone "+packagebugs doesn't list packages for teams" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75391
<kiko> dupe!
<Gwaihir> kiko...
<Gwaihir> hi!
<Gwaihir> I've a question-specification...
<Gwaihir> is it possible (or there's a plan)
<kiko> milo!
<kiko> shoot
<kiko> what's cooking?
<Gwaihir> to filter or divide ubuntu and kubuntu specifi package
<Gwaihir> *specific
<kiko> Gwaihir, in the context of translations or bugs or something else?
<Gwaihir> in the context of translation... sorry...
<kiko> okay, cool.
<Gwaihir> when I open the page for tranlsation with all the packages...
<kiko> there's no real way of doing this today, is there?
<Gwaihir> no...
<mhb> not that I know of
<kiko> Gwaihir, say, for edgy/+translations?
<Gwaihir> yes...
<kiko> okay. and you're suggesting something to tag groups of templates?
<Gwaihir> Ubuntu and Kubuntu translators have to go through all packages to find one... 
<Gwaihir> yes.. something similar...
<kiko> so how will this help end-users?
<kiko> or, more importantly, what end-users does this serve?
<Gwaihir> it would help translators...
<Gwaihir> easier finding of what is Ubuntu and Kubuntu...
<Gwaihir> or what is both...
<Gwaihir> so people could look to a restrict group of packages
<kiko> would this be any translator
<kiko> or translators of specific groups?
<kiko> or.. well, tell me more about this.
<mhb> tagging would be helpful in more ways, I guess
<Gwaihir> mhb: yes... this is what came in my mind...
<mhb> like tagging those translations that have no upstream (Rosetta is the de facto upstream)
<Gwaihir> kiko: actually for all translation group
<Gwaihir> so I don't have a mixed ubuntu and kubuntu list of packages...
<kiko> I want more concrete examples though
<Gwaihir> ok...
<Gwaihir> if I look here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+lang/it
<kiko> you see a bunch of packages. right.
<kiko> that I know.
<Gwaihir> there are some packages that i can guess are ubuntu and kubunt from their name...
<kiko> what I want to know is what you would /like/ to see! :)
<Gwaihir> ah... :)
<mhb> if tagging only for a specific language were possible, I can coordinate the team faster
<Gwaihir> some kind of differentiation from ubuntu and kubuntu...
<somerville32> Gwaihir, Why?
<Gwaihir> maybe different color...
<Gwaihir> take the desktopguide for example
<Gwaihir> there is no distincition in the name from ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu
<Gwaihir> they all are desktopguide
<somerville32> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc. are all the same except for the seeds list.
<somerville32> ie. Whats included by default
<Gwaihir> so we could easy see which package belongs to which distro
<Gwaihir> this is true now...
<somerville32> So an Xubuntu package is a Ubuntu package, Kubuntu Package, as well
<Gwaihir> but maybe it could change
<mhb> I still think tagging packages or commenting them through Rosetta would be helpful
<mhb> so I don't need extra infrastructure to explain to new translators which packages should stay the same etc.
<mhb> or which translator is taking care of what package
<mhb> (we have to divide the work somehow)
<Gwaihir> mhb: that could be handy.. yes
<kiko> that's a different use case though.
<mhb> kiko: yes, it is
<Gwaihir> actually I was thinking a way to diff the packages
<mhb> kiko: However, if you can tag packages you will solve the Gwaihir's problem as well (you're able to tag some packages "kubuntu" and some "ubuntu" ...)
<Gwaihir> and sort/group them
<kiko> mhb, a tag is not a comment though -- tags are one-word.
<mhb> kiko: I know
<mhb> kiko: comment is a different thing that came to my mind just now
<kiko> ah.
<mhb> the thing is whether it is better to implement such tags ("kubuntu" "ubuntu" "UpstreamInRosetta") for all translations or leave that up to the l10n team and let all translations have different tags
<mhb> IMO the first solution is less resource-intensive so probably better but I'm no LP/Rosetta dev
<kiko> I didn't understand the difference.
<mhb> oh
<mhb> make tags global for all translations (one .po file has the same tags in Czech, Italian, etc.) or make tags special for every language
<mhb> is it clear now?
<thumper> hey kiko, you up for a quick question?
<kiko> thumper, sure. what's up?
<thumper> in a page template, what do I use to reference the page name (the last bit of the url)?
<thumper> in particular
<thumper> I have a form that I want to post to the same page
<kiko> you do string manipulation, today
<kiko> string:${foo/fmt:url}/+editbar
<thumper> foo?
<kiko> well
<kiko> string:${context/fmt:url}/+editbar
<kiko> perhaps
<thumper> but if I just want the equivalent of ${foo/fmt:url}, is that a variable somewhere
<kiko> or whatever
<kiko> I don't quite get what you mean
<thumper> for page "foo.html" I have <form method="get" action="">
<kiko> right
<thumper> but I want to say <form method="get" action="foo.html">
<kiko> that has the problem of tacking on GET parameters
<salgado> thumper, we usually do action="" or tal:attributes="action request/URL" to get that
<kiko> what salgado said now that I understood it :)
<thumper> salgado: thanks request/URL is exactly what I want
<salgado> np
<Gwaihir> bye!
#launchpad 2006-12-12
<Cyllene> Hello. Any administrators around?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75427 in rosetta "Filtering no working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75427
<AndreNoel> hello there
<AndreNoel> anybody knows how can I change my @ubuntu.com mail?
<thumper> AndreNoel: from what to what?
<AndreNoel> from drenoel@ubuntu.com to andrenoel@ubuntu.com
<thumper> AndreNoel: who set it up originally?
<thumper> my guess would be to email them
<AndreNoel> it was automatically
<AndreNoel> from my LP login
<AndreNoel> i changed my LP login already
<AndreNoel> but i don't know how to change the email
<jamesh> AndreNoel: if you update your launchpad name, the email should update
<jamesh> not sure how frequently the email addresses are updated though.
<AndreNoel> jamesh, are you sure that it will occur?
<AndreNoel> cause i don't remember when i changed it...
<thumper> I didn't even know that it made email aliases...
<jamesh> AndreNoel: yeah.  If it doesn't occur in a day or two, try filing a ticket at https://answers.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+tickets
<AndreNoel> oh... i changed it at least a week ago...
<AndreNoel> I think that it was Dec 6
<jamesh> AndreNoel: okay.  File a ticket asking someone to look into it.
<AndreNoel> jamesh, thanks
<AndreNoel> filled
<AndreNoel> thanks again
<AndreNoel> i'm going to sleep
<nejucomo> Hello.  Debian die hard just now trying out edgy.
<nejucomo> It seems like the package "python-biggles" doesn't depend on any packages which actually supply that library (such as "python2.4-biggles").  Am I missing something or is this a package management bug?
<nejucomo> Anyone awake here?
<jamesh> nejucomo: first of all, this question is probably better asked on #ubuntu
<jamesh> nejucomo: second of all, the package "python-biggles" probably provides the extension for both 2.4 and 2.5
<jamesh> there were some rearrangements in the Python module packaging in edgy
<jamesh> My understanding is that this matches the changes in Debian
<nejucomo> Thanks.  Sorry if off topic.
<jamesh> nejucomo: you can see the same difference here: http://packages.debian.org/stable/python/python-biggles and http://packages.debian.org/testing/python/python-biggles
<nejucomo> Yes, and I just discovered there's already a bug post for it (#68225).
<jamesh> the first depends on python2.3-biggles.  The second includes extensions for multiple Python versions
<jamesh> I guess it got screwed up in the update
<nejucomo> The debian webpage differs from the info I get from "apt-cache show python-biggles", however.  On Edgy, it looks like it only depends on "python, python-numeric".
<nejucomo> Anyway, is this channel intended for launchpad developers or users?
<spiv> nejucomo: both
<jamesh> nejucomo: I was directing you to #ubuntu because that's where you'll find Ubuntu developers (the ones who can fix your problem)
<nejucomo> Thanks.
<stub> Hehe... traversal glitch? https://launchpad.net/my/fat/hairy/arse/+login
<jamesh> stub: I think the processing of URLs ending in +login happens before the traversal is complete
<stub> Hmm... my guess was the +login view was registered on everything, including the 404 error page.
<jamesh> maybe thats it
<jamesh> dunno
<stub> I don't think it is a security issue, so it isn't important.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75439 in launchpad "+login view registered with everything, including 404 error page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75439
<jamesh> stub: not sure if it is a case of it being registered on exceptions
<jamesh> stub: e.g. main_template is registered for everything, but https://staging.launchpad.net/foo/bar/main_template gives a 404
<thumper> hey stub: what's our preference for db: big db or slower access?
<stub> eh?
<jamesh> https://staging.launchpad.net/main_template also oops's, but for a different reason
<stub> thumper: I don't follow you
<thumper> stub: I'm looking at how to store full branch ancestry, one way is recursive tree that has optimal size but need to recurse tree for select, or big cross reference table 
<stub> thumper: I've already got most of that implemented
<thumper> oh, ok, what was your choice?
<stub> Small and fast
<thumper> :)
<thumper> I'm looking at the branch scanner, you updating that too?
<jamesh> thumper: we already store enough info to get the full ancestry slowly :)
<thumper> jamesh: I figured that out :)
<jamesh> stub: any particular trick to it?
<thumper> stub: I'm looking at the email notifications for branch changes, but if you have pending scanner updates, I'll await the merge
<jamesh> I had some ideas on a reduced size representation compared to what lifeless proposed, but it had issues with ghosts
<stub> A preordered tree, modified to do graphs. Similar to what is described in http://www.sitepoint.com/article/hierarchical-data-database/2
<stub> bzr+ssh://devpad.canonical.com/code/stub/launchpad/sql-dag
<thumper> hmm.. interesting, I couldn't find the author's name attributed in the article anywhere
<stub> thumper: I can finish it off after I land this damn pillar name branch if you need it. We can then see how useful it is for the bzr ancestry.
<thumper> stub: so you haven't addressed the branch scanner then?
<stub> thumper: It is  a standard structure but not particularly well known.
<stub> thumper: I'm just working on generic graph storage and query at this stage.
<thumper> stub: is it originally Joe Celko's idea or did he just mention it in his book?
<stub> But add a few more columns and you have the revisions table
<thumper> stub: oh, ok
<stub> thumper: No idea whose idea it was originally.
<jamesh> stub: how's the pillar-name branch looking?
<thumper> I have a copy of his book "SQL for smarties" on the boat coming over
<stub> jamesh: Fine until your review :-P
<stub> jamesh: Just thinking about how to handle /people/foo/+branches redirects
<jamesh> stub: do they need special handling?
<stub> At the moment /people/foo/whatever goes to /~foo
<jamesh> /~foo/whatever, isn't it?
* stub now can't remember if it is preferred to return None from traverse(), or raise NotFoundError
<stub> jamesh: Not at the moment, which is broken.
<thumper> stub: I'm not sure about the preorder tree storage mechanism for revisions, as each revision could be in many different trees that have diverged...
<thumper> perhaps I'll just get your branch and read :)
<carlos> morning
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<carlos> disable account merge
<carlos> use a mirror of people table
<carlos> and other table that is referenced by POTemplate
<carlos> so we only lock Rosetta tables
<stub> It involved disabling every page that displays Rosetta information IIRC, including all the portlets.
<carlos> stub: do you remember the procedure to migrate data that we talked about at allhands?
<carlos> right
<stub> Is that doable before we need Feisty open for translations?
<carlos> It's a bit more complex than I thought at first sight (I forgot the portlet change)
<carlos> so I'm not completely sure right now...
<carlos> I will need to check with kiko
<stub> Otherwise we just suck up the downtime until we have read-only-launchpad implemented
<carlos> Do you think would be possible to have launchpad down for 3 hours at the end of this week/beginning of next week?
<carlos> it's the other option
<carlos> well, I guess it should be less time, because the amount of templates to copy will be lower than when we open Edgy
<carlos> but anyway, I think is better if we plan it as it takes the same amount of time
<stub> I think it is possible. The QC tzar is on holidays, and we aren't in a critical part of the Ubuntu release cycle
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I will meet with kiko and danilo
<carlos> and will tell you what are we going to do. Ok?
<carlos> stub: thanks for the input
<stub> It is the right time of year to do downtime. If we need to do implementation, we should consider doing the table merging because it will be one of the few times of the year we can drop the system for a day if needs be.
<stub> ok.
<carlos> yeah, I will try to handle that before end of the year. Although I'm not sure if will have enough time
<stub> 'Launchpad will be down for Christmas because you should all be with your families, except for the DBA who lives in a Buddhist country'
<carlos> stub: will you work that week?
<stub> (and will thus be drunk)
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> so you will be alone in the office working and drinking!
<carlos> :-P
<stub> Don't know yet. I didn't take enforced leave last year, but was going to this year.
<stub> I don't know what days the Christmas parties are on yet
<danilos> carlos: ping
<carlos> danilos: on the phone...
<danilos> carlos: ok, ping me when you get back
<carlos> ok
<BjornT> mutt
<carlos> BjornT: you have no mail
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> danilos: ping
<BjornT> thanks carlos :)
<stub> jamesh: re: Launchpad bzr plugin - what do you mean by 'shipped'? Did it get into edgy?
<jamesh> let me check
<stub> I didn't think it had gone past the experimental stage yet.
<jamesh> stub: I think it was in both dapper and edgy
<stub> What did it do?
<jamesh> actually, it looks like it isn't in dapper
<stub> I can't see anything in edgy either
<jamesh> looks like it was included in edgy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=bzr&version=edgy&arch=all&page=3&number=50
<jamesh> the plugin provides a way to register mirror branches in Launchpad from the bzr command line
<jamesh> via XML-RPC
<stub> I was looking for a separate package
<jamesh> Just checked on a dapper machine, and it has the launchpad plugin
<jamesh> it is bzr-0.8.2
<jamesh> so this is an endpoint used by the bzr releases in two Ubuntu versions
<jamesh> plus all the other distros shipping Bazaar
<stub> Sucks that we need to support the URL for 5 years
<jamesh> stub: well, we could try persuading the bzr guys to put out another 0.8.x release and the Ubuntu guys to ship it
<jamesh> but it'd be nice if we didn't have a flag day situation
<jamesh> where all existing users of that XML-RPC API broke and needed upgrading to work
<SteveA> according to the bbc changes in height is linked to chance of death in men ... "But those who lost 3cm in height were 64% more likely to die than those who lost less than 1cm."
<SteveA> so, those guys who got a lot shorter are 164% likely to die!
<jamesh> so there are people with a non-zero chance of living forever?
<jamesh> I'd have thought everyone was equally likely to die
<SteveA> apparently not
<SteveA> what's the xmlrpc story ?
<jamesh> SteveA: with the new URL scheme, https://launchpad.net/bazaar will be the bazaar project page rather than pages hung off IBazaarApplication
<jamesh> SteveA: with IBazaarApplication moving to https://launchpad.net/+code
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> to code.launchpad.net, or https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/+code
<jamesh> the problem is that xmlrpc.launchpad.net is using the same traversal, so XML-RPC APIs hung off IBazaarApplication would now need to use the endpoint of https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/+code
<jamesh> and there are released versions of Bazaar that include the launchpad plugin referencing https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar as the endpoint
<SteveA> with the new virtual domains stuff, I'm having second thoughts about multiplexing xmlrpc into our standard http
<SteveA> I see
<SteveA> do we know if any of these actually get used?
<jamesh> we get occasional XML-RPC OOPS's, so I guess so
<jamesh> I wonder if the awstats logs can tell us
<SteveA> or just grepping the log files
<jamesh> yeah.
<jamesh> "POST /bazaar" is pretty much always going to be XML-RPC
<jamesh> we've also got some XML-RPC APIs hung off IMaloneApplication, which would move endpoint from https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/malone to https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bugs
<jamesh> but I don't know if it is being used
<jamesh> (again we could probably check the logs)
* jamesh goes for a walk
<stub> jamesh: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileWnj0jz.html
<SteveA> if it's just posting to /bazaar
<SteveA> we can have this apache rewritten
<SteveA> although that means new posts to /bazaar won't work...
<SteveA> BjornT: hi
<BjornT> hi SteveA 
<stub> There is now a hack in my branch supporting /bazaar on the xmlrpc.launchpad.net domain
<SteveA> BjornT: I replied to the mail you forwarded from Henrik
<SteveA> I had a phone call with him, and we came up with some ideas
<BjornT> cool
<SteveA> I think the "text area per product/package" thing would be simple to implement, and would help a lot in avoiding round-trips of people reporting bugs, then triagers saying "please include these log files too"
<SteveA> stub: multiplexing the xmlrpc onto /bazaar as a special case?
<jordi> SteveA: sorry about the late reply, my mailbox was swamped with tons of spam and email after the long weekend; I just replied to your email
<stub> SteveA: Yes. 'if IXMLRPCRequest.providedBy(self.request) and name == 'bazaar': ...
<SteveA> cool
<aa_> sorry to bother, is there a time delay on new ssh keys being added, or should it be instant?
<__MuRDeR__> Hi all!
<__MuRDeR__> Can I ask here about free CDs of Unbuntu distributive?
<__MuRDeR__> Can I ask here about free CDs of Unbuntu distributive?
<raphink> derivative you mean?
<raphink> or distribution?
<__MuRDeR__> yes
<__MuRDeR__> I have some questions
<raphink> I asked two questions that could be answered with "yes"
<raphink> which one did you just answer
<raphink> ?
<jamesh> __MuRDeR__: ask your questions, and we'll answer them if we can
<__MuRDeR__> distribution I think....I don't know english in perfect...
<jamesh> that's fine.
<__MuRDeR__> I saw a link on this page https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<__MuRDeR__> and thought to make a requiest...
<__MuRDeR__> and in what time will i get the distributive?
<__MuRDeR__> how long should i wait?
<jamesh> __MuRDeR__: the answer is in the FAQ: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq#head-7eef2db63e0a75424cdd663ee6f7b8eedcf19607
<jamesh> __MuRDeR__: it depends on where you are, but it is usually 6-10 weeks
<__MuRDeR__> and is it completely free?
<jamesh> for you, yes
<jamesh> for us, no :)
<__MuRDeR__> what do you get from this?
<jamesh> it is a form of advertising
<__MuRDeR__> but it costs money and if everyone will ask you for free cds it will cost you a lot
<jamesh> the orders are checked over to try and prevent abuse
<__MuRDeR__> thaks a lot
<jamesh> and if you try Ubuntu and like it, you might end up getting a support contract
<__MuRDeR__> bye
<jamesh> or recommending Ubuntu to someone who buys one
<__MuRDeR__> I understood
<__MuRDeR__> thaks
<cprov> good morning guys
<jamesh> hi cprov
<cprov> jamesh: hi there. I'm reading your review, lp.UploadAdmin for IDistroRelease might be the best solution.
<stub> jamesh: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileWnj0jz.html
<stub> (that is the latest diff on the pillar name branch if you want to approve the changes. But I gotta go now)
<kiko> hey there
<kiko> morning
<kiko> how's it going?
<carlos> kiko: hey
<kiko> hey carlos 
<carlos> danilos, kiko: I should have a brief talk with you related with Feisty and my conversation with Stuart
<kiko> I have a phone call now, but chat with you in a half hour
<carlos> when will you have time?
<carlos> ok
<carlos> kiko: please, ping me
<kiko> ok
<matsubara> BjornT: I'm looking at the main bug page, and it seems that the yellow background for the current context was removed. Is this a bug or a intentional change (perhaps because of the new ui)? 
<BjornT> matsubara: hmm, not sure :) that change was probably caused by the malone-release-management landing, and it might have been unintentional. i'd say it's a bug.
<matsubara> BjornT: thanks, filed bug 75469
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75469 in malone "Hard to distinguish current context without colored background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75469
<BjornT> thanks matsubara 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75469 in malone "Hard to distinguish current context without colored background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75469
<carlos> kiko, danilos: I'm leaving now to have lunch. Let's talk later, ok?
<danilos> carlos: ok, I'll be out to lunch myself
<kiko> okay, ping you in an hour?
<braverock> ping is ddaa at the keyboard?
* ddaa hids
<ddaa> yeah... I'm at the keyboard
<ddaa> workrave back in 10
<braverock> I'm here to bug you again about this:
<braverock> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr-register/+ticket/1936
<carlos> kiko, danilos: I'm back
<ddaa> braverock: I have some good news for you
<ddaa> but not what you expect
* ddaa -> privmsg
<willvdl> hey folks. In LP, what is the difference essentially between a project and a product?
<salgado> willvdl, a project is like a group of products
<salgado> for instance, gnome is a project
<willvdl> yeah, but what if the feature is informational?
<salgado> I don't see what you mean
<willvdl> meaning,
<willvdl> I'm looking at the ubuntu-doc team
<willvdl> which has distro source stuff
<willvdl> a doc team
<willvdl> and a project and product page
<willvdl> but bugs, for example, are registered across all of the above
<willvdl> how does one set up a hierarchy between all of the related teams, projects, products etc.
<kiko> carlos, ping
<carlos> kiko: pong
<kiko> carlos, so, how's it going?
<carlos> kiko: fine, I'm finishing with the BeautifulSoup migration
<carlos> kiko: and got salgado's review answer already
<carlos> kiko: about TranslationReview, other than change an exception and BeautifulSoup changes, there is nothing else to change
<carlos> kiko: about feisty opening chat. Should we wait for danilo-food?
<kiko> carlos, we could. tell me the summary first, though
<carlos> kiko: I don't think is doable what I suggested, we need to schedule a 3 hours offline window. We forgot about disable Rosetta portlets and any other reference to Rosetta tables
<carlos> and that's not so easy to do and will delay the opening
<kiko> carlos, how do we know it's just 3 hours?
<carlos> kiko: dapper -> Edgy took that time
<carlos> in fact, it should be less, if we implement the extra filter I talked about to copy only the templates that are being used
<kiko> okay. I okay that plan, but I don't like the idea of that delaying any 1.0 items.
<carlos> but I prefer to stay with the time it took previous migration
<carlos> which item are we delaying?
<kiko> well, any items that aren't ready when we do this work.
<salgado> willvdl, you mean you have an hierarchy between projects/products/teams and you want to represent it in launchpad, similar to what we have for ubuntu-doc?
<carlos> kiko: well, the change I told you about would be done in a couple of hours, is just adding a flag in a query
<carlos> the rest is stub's work
<kiko> carlos, even the script?
<willvdl> actually, I'm curious as to how docteam LP should be handled, especially if one introduces sub-teams and sub-projects
<kiko> carlos, we'd need to test it on staging first, too.
<willvdl> e.g. edubuntu-doc is a team looking at edubuntu-docs. 
<carlos> which script?, the migration script is already implemented, we used it already and was a general one, not specific for Dapper -> Edgy migration
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75485 in launchpad-support-tracker "In the 'Request Support' page display the list of supported languages" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75487 in launchpad-support-tracker "Add a 'Unsupported Requests' report" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75487
<willvdl> but edubuntu-doc is a subteam of ubuntu-doc
<willvdl> and edubuntu-docs are part of the distro
<carlos> kiko-fud: ok, testing on staging would require a bit more of work, that's right
<kiko-fud> carlos, well, sounds good, but let me think about this in order to plan it.
<carlos> ok
<kiko-fud> there's a staging test to be done, that's for sure.
<kiko-fud> let me grab some food and I'll bbiab
<carlos> ok
<willvdl> salgado, where should one register bugs? against the team, the project, the product or the distro-source?
<salgado> willvdl, bugs cannot be reported against teams or projects
<salgado> as per the product/distro-package, it's not clear what it means for this specific case
<salgado> in most of the cases we have an upstream product which is packaged in multiple distributions, generating the distribution packages
<salgado> but I don't think this is true for ubuntu-docs, since it's only included in ubuntu (and it's derivatives)
<willvdl> let me post some links quick to illustrate
<willvdl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-doc/+assignedbugs
<willvdl> ^^^ I guess these are bugs that have been "assigned" for resolution
<salgado> exactly
<willvdl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/projects/ubuntu-docs/+bugs
<willvdl> ^^^ while these haven't
<salgado> not necessarily
<willvdl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bugs
<willvdl> ^^^ is where they all originate?
<salgado> on https://bugs.launchpad.net/projects/ubuntu-docs/+bugs, you can see the ones that were not assigned by following the "Unassigned" link on the left menu
<salgado> all bugs listed under https://bugs.launchpad.net/projects/ubuntu-docs/+bugs were reported against https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-doc
<willvdl> aha. once assigned, they move to the team bug list
<salgado> the bugs reported agains the _ubuntu package_ ubuntu-docs are not included in that page because a project's +bugs page only lists bugs reported against one of that project's products
<willvdl> gotcha. project page collects features and bugs across it's products
<salgado> willvdl, exactly. also, the bugs listed under a person/team's page are not restricted to a single project/product/package
<willvdl> meaning?
<salgado> if you assign a launchpad bug to the ubuntu-docs team, it'll show up on that list
<willvdl> ok. excellent. so that bug will be visible on the team list and the project list?
<salgado> right. and the product list too,
<willvdl> right. so a bug can only be registered against the /+source/xxx
<salgado> or against the product
<willvdl> excellent. thanks a million.
<willvdl> not sure why I struggled with this.
<salgado> you're not the only one. this is quite confusing
<salgado> hopefully it'll be better with the new UI
<willvdl> salgado. I think what has been most confusing is that teams and projects/products have been setup without enough regard for proper hierarchy.
<willvdl> so there are some dangling teams with no projects
<salgado> ah, I see
<willvdl> If you want I can type up above discussion for an existing help-page?
<salgado> willvdl, that'd be great, I think. maybe put it on help.launchpad.net?
<willvdl> ok. I'll scope around for a good home on h.l.n
<willvdl> the least I can do :)
<salgado> thanks willvdl! :)
<elmo> umm
<elmo> This is the page where you can approve or decline this membership:
<elmo> https://answers.launchpad.net/people/canonical-sysadmins/+member/XXXX
<elmo> why is that answers?
<elmo> (from a "so and so has tried to join the team" mail)
<SteveA> bug 63009
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63009 in launchpad "Update oops-tools to not show google cached site as referred from local sites." [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63009
<SteveA> elmo: where did you see that link?
<SteveA> it should be just "launchpad.net"
<elmo> SteveA: as I said, in a "so and so has tried to join the team" automated email
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> looks like something salgado-afk should look into
<SteveA> elmo: I'll file a bug anyway.  Thanks for telling us.
<elmo> SteveA: I'm happy to file bugs myself, was just looking for confirmation it wasn't intended :)
<danilos> carlos: what happened with feisty chat? I see kiko and you had some discussion already
<carlos> danilos: he's evaluating whether we want to do this before finishing 1.0 goals
<danilos> carlos: yeah, I've seen that
<carlos> danilos: and we will do the same approach done for Edgy openning
<danilos> ok
<SteveA> elmo: it's not intended.  please file a bug.
<SteveA> elmo: probably the code is using the "current request's site" URL as a base rather than using the main launchpad site from the configuration file.
<elmo> stevea: right
<elmo> reported as bug 75493, anyway
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75493 in launchpad ""New <...> member awaiting approval" mail has wrong URL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75493
<SteveA> thanks elmo 
<salgado> thanks elmo 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75493 in launchpad ""New <...> member awaiting approval" mail has wrong URL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75493
<radix> hmm, cool, maybe I can use wikia to host feature specs for my launchpad-hosted products :)
<elmo> so launchpad.net/blahblahblah/+tickets no longer works - feature?
<elmo> zomg, forum style popup mouseover expansion
* elmo runs away
<kiko-fud> elmo, the URLs should be backwards-compatible -- SteveA, flacoste?
<flacoste> well, this doesn't work yet
<flacoste> you stil need the /products or  /distros prefix
<flacoste> it will though once stub's branch lands
<kiko-fud> whoa, but I don't think that's what elmo was pointing out
<flacoste> +tickets doesn work
<flacoste> but of course "blahblahblah" isn't a valid product :-)
<elmo> flacoste: it was a person
<elmo> let me find the link
<elmo> : [WWW]  https://launchpad.net/people/thecore/+tickets 
<elmo> it's possible that never worked, it's from an ubuntu member's wiki page
<flacoste> thecore isn't a know person
<flacoste> https://launchpad.net/people/thecore -> 404
<elmo> ah, right, sorry
<flacoste> np
<elmo> the guy changed his lp uid and didn't fix his wiki page
<elmo> sorry for the false alarm
<elmo> (cc meeting of death, my brain is fried)
<kiko> we've discussed offering redirects when names change
<kiko> but...
<kiko> a lot of work and we sandbag the existing name for a while
<elmo> does rosetta have magic translation sharing thing yet?
<elmo> i.e. so a 'Password:' prompt translated in one app is shared with the rest
<matsubara> elmo: I think that's how suggestions works, but I'm not sure.
<elmo> ah, ok, but it's not automatic?
<matsubara> elmo: if you see a page like: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/kdebase/+pots/kdmgreet/lv/+translate?start=100 you'll see the "Used elsewhere" thingy
<matsubara> elmo: I believe it's not automatic.
<elmo> it's fascinating how many different translations there are of something as simple as 'Authentication failed'
<elmo> sometimes I wish I spoke another language, rosetta actually looks fun
<kiko> matsubara, elmo: it is automatic.
<kiko> if a translation for string A is used in context X, and the same string A appears in context Y, it is offered as a suggested, and says Used elsewhere.
<der_steppenwolf> hello, how can i get the changelog information of packages between versions? thx
<matsubara> kiko: hmm by automatica, I thought elmo meant they wouldn't appear as suggestion, the string would appear already translated.
<elmo> kiko: by automatic I meant used by default
<kiko> oh, sorry. no, it's not used by default -- that would get us many kicks in the shins
<kiko> (not that we don't get them already)
<carlos> kiko: I'm leaving now
<elmo> carlos: it was only a suggestion!  
<carlos> kiko: TranslationReview is done (waiting for the final approval from Bjorn to the BeautifulSoup migration)
<elmo> ;)
<kiko> carlos, okay, good job -- let's see how it looks tomorrow.
<carlos> elmo: ;-)
* kiko laughs
<carlos> funny, I was not paying attention to that conversation :-P
* carlos pokes kiko
<kiko> whaaaat
<carlos> O:-)
<carlos> ok, see you tomorrow!!
<EmxBA> can someone help me? i've made ubuntu-bosnian-localization team and put mail emx@linux.org.ba and i use emxlug@linux.org.ba for my account on LP, EmxBA. can someone change the mail on ubuntu-bosnia-localization team because i'm not admin there anymore?
<kiko> EmxBA, well, who's the admin there now?
<EmxBA> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-bs - vljubovic, but not active for a while, even he couldn't help me
<kiko> EmxBA, is he gone, or is he on vacation, or does he no longer care about localization?
<EmxBA> 3) he does no longer care about localization. can I be the admin there? that's quite... unpolite from me? 
<kiko> EmxBA, does he reply to emails? If so you can ask him to write to me, or file a support ticket, asking us to reassign the team to you.
<EmxBA> no, he doesn't, we may file a ticket but hey may not reply. I've sent him 2 mails recently, no responses. I really don't know what to do
<kiko> hmmm
<EmxBA> :(
<EmxBA> can you send him mail? it's on his LP page
<kiko> EmxBA, can you get any of Jasmin, Kenan or vip to vouch for you?
<EmxBA> vouch?
<kiko> it can be on IRC or through email
<kiko> well, confirm that we should reassign the team.
<EmxBA> jasmin is on irc as die7, can you come to #lugbih and explain the situation?
<EmxBA> kiko: he'll come here ;)
<kiko> thanks
<EmxBA> kiko: die7 is here
<die7> hi all
<kiko> hey die7 
<EmxBA> die7:  i've made ubuntu-bosnian-localization team and put mail emx@linux.org.ba and i use emxlug@linux.org.ba for my account on LP, EmxBA. can someone change the mail on ubuntu-bosnia-localization team because i'm not admin there anymore?
<EmxBA> vljubovic is admin but he said that he doesn't work on launchpad.
<kiko> die7, can you confirm it is a good idea to reassign that team to EmxBA?
<EmxBA> kiko invited somebody from the team 
<die7> hm
<die7> i have no probs
<kiko> vedran has a lot of karma, wow.
<kiko> pity if he is indeed inactive
<EmxBA> yeah, but he mostly imported things from po files, kiko, as I know :)
<EmxBA> i used browser ;)
<kiko> nobody's perfect ;)
<EmxBA> so, what's your opinion, die7?
<die7> go for it bro
<kiko> EmxBA, for now I will set you to be an admin. if vedran is really gone we can reassign the team later.
<EmxBA> no problem really, kiko. he would be really good thing in the team :)
<kiko> okidok, done.
<die7> ok cya
<kiko> laters
<EmxBA> bye
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75522 in launchpad "Bugmail should tell me why I'm receiving it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75522
<popey> moo
<kiko> DUPE
<kiko> DUUUPE
<Gwaihir> DUUUUUPE
<Gwaihir> :D
<kiko> why do these people keep filing dupes on us
<Gwaihir> who's?
<thumper> kiko, because they can't find the bug with a quick search?
<Gwaihir> ;)
<kiko> thumper, behold the amazing guided filebug form, soon on a production server near you! https://staging.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+filebug
<Gwaihir> kiko: is there a premiere of Rosetta too?
<kiko> Gwaihir, I wish. the features are still not landed in baz
<kiko> aar
<crimsun> tehe, "the complicated bug filing form"
<Gwaihir> ok! ;)
<crimsun> that guided form is nice, though!
<thumper> kiko, I would have been really impressed if "generic kernel fails to boot" came back with bug 69199, but it didn't :( (not even linux-generic)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69199 in initramfs-tools "Could not boot linux-generic after update (Dapper->Edgy). Missing SATA driver." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69199
<thumper> as that is the sort of thing I think I'd type in
<kiko> thumper, but.. that's the filebug page for launchpad. not ubuntu.
<thumper> ah
<thumper> fair enough
<thumper> lemmie try again
<kiko> thumper, /distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<thumper> hmm, first attempt timed out
<kiko> yeah, staging..
<thumper> yeah, bum
<thumper> second attempt timed out too
<Gwaihir> quick question: when is Feisty translation opening? 
<kiko> thumper, keep trying!
<kiko> Gwaihir, no ETA yet, but we've discussed it.
<thumper> kiko, ok
<Gwaihir> thanks kiko!
<Gwaihir> bye all!
<thumper> gye Gwaihir
<kiko> night night
<thumper> kiko: how often do you want me to try that request on staging?
<thumper> it hasn't worked yet
<kiko> thumper, it indicates to me.. PERFORMANCE PROBLEMS
<kiko> what's the oops id?
<thumper> OOPS-346S18  
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/346S18
#launchpad 2006-12-13
<ddaa> I am once again confused by the launchpad security framework :(
<thumper> ddaa, whazzup?
<ddaa> trying to implement the stuff with import timestamps
<ddaa> but putting it in the launchpad content class, instead of in importd
<ddaa> and it's like an uphill battle against launchpad stuff
<ddaa> very frustrating :(
<ddaa> all the more frustrating that importd completely bypasses the security framework, and all the launchpaddy stuff, and talks directly with the content class.
<ddaa> But proper launchpad tests are not entitled to the same privileges
<thumper> hmm.. I understand your frustrations
<ddaa> I get a ForbiddenAttribute for the new attribute
<ddaa> and I've got no clue why
<ddaa> ... maybe I forgot to set the layer...
<jelmer> hi
<jelmer> Anybody in here with access to pqm.ubuntu.com?
<ddaa> the control panel is crashing
<ddaa> it happens when there's a merge that makes it unhappy
<jelmer> That's probably what happened
<ddaa> it does not mean that pqm is broken
<jelmer> I sent in my first merge request 5 minutes ago...
<ddaa> it's just the display that's broken
<jelmer> ah, ok
<jelmer> ddaa: btw, I've fixed the utf8 issue in bzr-svn
<ddaa> cool, tell me when you've fixed your branches
<jelmer> Ok, will do
<ddaa> okay... this whole notion that a unit-test for a content class must go through the security framework is broken
<jamesh> ddaa: check the zcml (productseries.zcml?)
<ddaa> ah!
<ddaa> actually it does not have to! I was just being confused
<ddaa> jamesh: it's okay, I just assumed that because the test was in lib/canonical/launchpad/tests/ it was a victim to the importfascist
<ddaa> Thus, loads of problems.
<jamesh> ideally the tests should use the same environment as the code uses when it runs
<ddaa> it does
<jamesh> not doing so has been a source of bugs in the past
<ddaa> importd just calls directly into the content class
<ddaa> and anyway, I'm just trying to unit test a method of the content class
<thumper> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> thumper: pong
* thumper on phone
<thumper> jamesh: I was looking a bit more that the complete branch revision spec
<thumper> and unfortunately the sql you specified doesn't exactly work, 
<thumper> but that's ok
<thumper> I like the idea
<ddaa> jamesh: interesting factoid
<ddaa>         assert UTC_NOW == None
<ddaa>         assert UTC_NOW != None
<ddaa> both are true...
<jamesh> ddaa: as expected ...
<jamesh> ddaa: both result in an SQLExpression
<thumper> ddaa: try is None
<ddaa> but self.assertEqual does ==, not "is"
<ddaa> and NULL translates to None
<ddaa> so self.assertEqual(series.datelastsynced, UTC_NOW) does not work
<jamesh> >>> str(UTC_NOW == None)
<jamesh> "(CURRENT_TIMESTAMP AT TIME ZONE 'UTC' IS NULL)"
<jamesh> >>> str(UTC_NOW != None)
<jamesh> "(CURRENT_TIMESTAMP AT TIME ZONE 'UTC' IS NOT NULL)"
<thumper> jamesh: but if we can put off the feature until postgresql 8.3 then the "with recursive" sql join should be implemented
<ddaa> jamesh: any clue how I can express "check this attribute is UTC_NOW"?
<ddaa> mh... maybe str...
<jamesh> ddaa: I'd suggest taking the value of datelastsynced beforehand, and then call obj.sync() afterwards and check that the value is different
<jamesh> sync() will reget the field values from the database, expanding the UTC_NOW constant to an actual date value
<thumper> jamesh: I prefer the adjacency model of tree storage, especially since the revisions will be in many different "trees", and that way, you keep a clean model
<jamesh> thumper: how does this fit in with stub's work?
<thumper> jamesh: I don't think it does, I grabbed his branch this morning but haven't looked at it
<thumper> what he was doing was preorder tree storage
<jamesh> thumper: the model I proposed was from before I knew of stub's dag word
<jamesh> s/word/work/
<thumper> however that works great for graphs that don't change much
<thumper> and the model doesn't work too well for nodes that are in many trees
<ddaa> jamesh: it would be a bit weaker than what the test wants to express... specifically it's "If import_branch.last_mirrored is None, importUpdated just sets datelastsynced to UTC_NOW."...
<ddaa> it does not want to test that the method set the datelastsynced attribute to "something", but UTC_NOW
<ddaa> wrapping the things in str() works
<ddaa> it just needs a small comment
<jamesh> ddaa: checking against the constant UTC_NOW is a bit fragile, since the field value will change on sync() or a commit
<ddaa> self.assertEqual(str(series.datelastsynced), str(UTC_NOW))
<ddaa> jamesh: from what you say, this should be robust
<jamesh> thumper: well, in effect the Revision/RevisionParent tables form one big DAG ...
<ddaa> AssertionError: 'None' != "CURRENT_TIMESTAMP AT TIME ZONE 'UTC'"
<jamesh> that covers all the branches we know about
<thumper> jamesh: yeah, but traversing that right now is a pita
<thumper> I really think there should be a rev_id for the parent that is null if it's a ghost
<thumper> simpler joins
<jamesh> thumper: what I mean is: would it be possible to get the branch scanner to update a table using stub's layout
<jamesh> and is that representation useful for the web UI
<thumper> there is a function in the postgresql/contrib tablefunc.connectby
<thumper> jamesh: the problem with the preorder traversal dag storage is that it works for *one* dag, not overlapping ones
<thumper> others use forrests and add a forest id
<jamesh> thumper: you mean that it doesn't really help if we want information about a subset of the dag?
<thumper> which is effectively adding an extra row for each branch/revision
<ddaa> thumper: I am not sure I get what you mean by "the revisions can be in many different trees", but the idea of the Revision and RevisionParent tables is that they represent the fraction of the _global_ database that the supermirro sees.
<jamesh> we've got one dag
<jamesh> and each branch is only concerned with a subset of that dag
<thumper> jamesh: but our dag goes the wrong way :-)
<ddaa> at least at the moment, if there is a ghost in only one branch, the dag stored in the database does not know about it
<jamesh> thumper: really?
<thumper> ddaa: we are discussing some work that is going on by stub to look at dag storage using preorder traversal trees
<thumper> preorder tree traversal doesn't work if you have multiple roots, but that could be munged with a fake one
<jamesh> thumper: you mean the fact that the subset is selected by the head of the tree, rather than the initial rev
<thumper> jamesh: yes
<ddaa> I understand that there's is some work in progress to allow easily finding all the branches associated to a revision and all the revisions associated to a branch without the need of an explicit branch-revision N-N table
<thumper> ddaa: yep that's it
<jamesh> thumper: can we get useful info if we start from the head rev and traverse backwards?
<ddaa> thumper: I was pointing out that although the N-N table would have faithfully represented ghosts as found in branches, I do not think it is a design goal.
<thumper> also inserting to the tree requires an update to all parents
<thumper> to update left and right values
<thumper> in order to get the simple insertion (which will be happening a lot with the branch scanner), you really want some form of adjacency model
<thumper> which is what you jamesh originally suggested, and a "form" of it is in place now (but without explicit ids)
<thumper> ddaa: yes the N-N model is not ideal
<thumper> and something we want to avoid
<ddaa> did you get what I said about "faithfully representing that A branch does not have those revisions" not being a design goal?
<ddaa> as in "those revisions are ghosts in A branch but not in this other"
<thumper> ddaa: too many negatives
<ddaa> nevermind
<ddaa> it's getting late here
<thumper> ddaa: I think I understand what you mean
<thumper> ddaa: no idea why you are still awake
<thumper> sleep man!
<ddaa> woke up late, went to the movies, have an urgent coding task
<ddaa> but thanks to jamesh help, I'm now unstuck
<ddaa> so, beddy time
<thumper> I was looking at the lp bzr branch, and there are around 14000 revisions in the ancestry and 4300ish in the revision history
<thumper> I'm also mildly concerned of any coded recursive searches to get the ancestry
<jamesh> yep
<thumper> even though the recursive depth to get the entire ancestry is likely to be < 20
<jamesh> the latency'll kill you
<thumper> all it takes though is one branch that had 50 or 100 revisions prior to being merged to kill it
<thumper> there is the contrib function that aparently has much successful use by the wider community
<thumper> ideally we'd have the "with recursive" sql statement (coming in 8.3)
<thumper> I read an interesting article on "staircase join" being added to postgresql by some uni students
<thumper> but it was never merged to mainline development
<thumper> thereby effectively adding tree awareness to the db
<thumper> effectively the same as "with recursive"
* thumper back to thinking on email for branches
* thumper off to collect daughter from school, bbs
<jimmythegeek> I'm having trouble editing the ubuntu documentation for Cacti.  I ran into a problem with the package and would like to share my findings.  Launchpad says I'm already logged in but ubuntu.com says to log in to edit
<jimmythegeek> ah, never mind.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62887 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Intel wireless 3945 not configured properly with Edgy Beta" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73645 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Failure to detect Intel Pro/Wireless 3945 ABG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68658 in Ubuntu "Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG wifi card supported but not loaded by default" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68658
<SteveA> thumper: stub said yesterday that he'd had some ideas about representing branch data in the database
<thumper> hi SteveA
<SteveA> morning
<thumper> I had a look at the tree preorder storage stuff
<thumper> and I'm not convinced
<thumper> I have grabbed stub's branch, but haven't looked at it yet
<SteveA> I don't know if these were new ideas not yet committed to code
<SteveA> maybe arrange a voice call with stub sometime
<thumper> sounds like a plan
<thumper> I'm cooking dinner right now, I'll be back around in a few hours#
* SteveA goes to try and get another hour or two of sleep before matt revell arrives
<thumper> back
<carlos> morning
<mdke> can you guys delete release series?
<mdke> if so please delete https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-doc/main (no idea why it exists)
<jamesh> mdke: there appear to be translation templates attached to that series
<jamesh> and packaging links
<owh> Greetings, just wondering what protocol is. I've been adding tags to a couple of bugs - that is, things that are related to ThinkPads - seeing that I have one of those and I figured I'd start helping out, but is there a set procedure that I should be aware of?
<jamesh> owh: it's worth asking the developers of the product/distro in question when using a new tag
<jamesh> owh: e.g. on #ubuntu-devel if you are tagging Ubuntu bugs
<SteveA> morning!
<SteveA> (again)
<owh> jamesh: Well, the only "new tag" was one that was already in the overall list, vaio, which appeared new for pcmcia-cs, but not for the overall list if you know what I mean.
<mdke> jamesh: please delete it anyway, if that's possible
<mdke> not entirely sure how it is packaged in breezy amsn, but still
<owh> jamesh: It was a bug to do with a thinkpad and a vaio machine, and I tagged it accordingly.
<jamesh> mdke: file a ticket: https://answers.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+tickets
<mdke> jamesh: sure
<owh> I figured that the point of the tag was so that you could find bugs across different packages etc, using a tag.
<owh> is that correct?
<jamesh> owh: if the tag name was already in use for Ubuntu, I'm sure they wouldn't mind you using it
<jamesh> provided you use it consistently
<jamesh> yeah
<owh> So, will I be standing on anyone's toes if I keep "cleaning and pruning"?
<SteveA> stub: about PG 8.2, do the client libraries stay the same?
<owh> Or should I cease and desist?
<jamesh> owh: best to ask on #ubuntu-devel
<owh> Cool, will do. Tah.
<jamesh> owh: or on one of the Ubuntu mailing lists
<owh> Thanks for that jamesh.
<stub> SteveA: I don't think they have broken the network protocol, so I think so. psycopg and old psql binaries should work fine. But this is why we test things first :)
<owh> jamesh: Is there anything I need to know about #ubuntu-devel, there's 187 people in the room, six folks talking and no-one paying any attention to me. Did I break an unwritten rule I don't know about?
<jamesh> owh: not sure.  Probably try asking again later
<owh> Tah jamesh.
* owh goes of to exercise patience :-)
<BjornT> owh: if it's about ubuntu bugs, you might want to try #ubuntu-bugs instead.
<owh> Hmm, that's a fair suggestion BjornT.
<jamesh> I didn't know #ubuntu-bugs existed
<BjornT> stub: staging seems really slow at the moment. is it doing anything special?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75585 in rosetta "po import notification tests refactoring to share more code" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68646 in language-pack-ru "Russian l11n in tsclient is broken" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68646
<carlos> stub: ping
<stub> carlos: pong
<carlos> stub: dude... I hate you.... you caused 7 conflicts in pagetests that I changed completely :-(
* carlos cries ...
<carlos> stub: The pillar URL change, will fail if I revert your pagetest changes?
<stub> I've been having to do the reverse since last week keeping the branch alive ;)
<stub> carlos: Probably - the old URLs are now redirects to the new URLs.
<carlos> so browser.url will be different
<carlos> ok
<carlos> that's fine then
<stub> Better to use your pagetest, and just trim any /distros/ or /products/ or /projects/ from your URLs
<stub> And change /rosetta to /translations
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks for the hint
<stub> Its all pretty mechanical
<BjornT> stub: ping
<stub> BjornT: pong
<BjornT> stub: the Bugs page on staging causes a timeout. if you look at https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-12-13/S8, could it be that an extra index is needed?
<stub> BjornT: The slowest SQL statement takes less that 2.5 seconds. Time is spent rendering.
<stub> BjornT: Probably because that query returns 30000 odd rows
<BjornT> stub: hmm, right. i'll take a look at it, it should render only ten of the rows.
<stub> No LIMIT or OFFSET is in that query
<BjornT> stub: the thing is that i need 10 unique bugs, not 10 unique bugtasks, and it's not trivial to get that with the existing search methods.
<BjornT> i guess i could do a quick hack and put a limit in there, and deal with it properly later, though.
<stub> Sounds like you need to be selecting DISTINCT Bug.*, and then retrieving the bugtasks with a second query if you need that information.
<BjornT> yeah. but given that this will block the planned rollout, i rather do as little as possible for now.
* LarstiQ waits for stub to return
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75604 in launchpad "Marking products 'abandoned'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75604
* carlos -> lunch
<salgado> cprov, you just reverted my changes to PendingReviews. :/
<cprov> salgado: oops, sorry.
<cprov> salgado: editmoin is faster ;)
<salgado> if it was faster I'd have reverted yours
<salgado> doesn't it warn you when somebody else is editing a page?
<cprov> salgado: no
<cprov-lunch> kiko: can you have a look at #68675 ? who is responsible for PQM machine updates ?
<kiko> cprov-lunch, I think it's the admins, so file an RT request?
<kiko> also, carlos or you could fix that by simply putting some ellipsis in the test
<kiko> but.. no big deal.
<kiko> elmo, ping?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75615 in rosetta "f-spot doesn`t have po files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75615
<cprov> kiko-fud: nop, but IMO best thing to do should be installing the backported apt.
<carlos> cprov: if you are talking about the test error I reported
<carlos> cprov: that will be required for every single server where we will run tests
<cprov> carlos: I can't see any problem if they are dapper
<carlos> cprov: sure, I'm just pointing it
<carlos> or stub will get crazy with test failures
<cprov> carlos: yes, I agree that it could be tricky considering our complex infrastructure.
<tonyyarusso> Heyo - not sure if this is possible to work around, but here's the deal:
<tonyyarusso> The e-mail address I have associated currently with my LP account has a spam filter set to allow only users / domains in an allow list.  Since being added to Ubuntu Members, I was subscribed to a "bug" (the developers thanks one ;) ), and when people add comments to it, the e-mails show up as from their personal e-mails, not identifying as launchpad in any way, and so get caught.
<tonyyarusso> Would it be possible for bug comments subscription e-mails to show up as from @launchpad.net so I could just allow that domain, or do you have any other suggestions?
<aa_> hi, am I being blitheringly incompetent, but I can't add a new ssh key. Amazingly I already have added 2 keys and they are fine.
<aa_> is it instant?
<aa_> I mean is the key added isntantly?
<salgado> aa_, yeah, it should be
<salgado> do you get any errors?
<aa_> just Permission denied (publickey).
<aa_> and doing ssh -v it is definitely offering the key
<carlos> tonyyarusso: I don't think that's possible, sorry
<aa_> let me try again with my new knowledge that it is instant
<carlos> tonyyarusso: could you filter also based on email headers?
<tonyyarusso> carlos: Actually, hold that thought - I may have just answered my own question
<carlos> ;-)
<aa_> hm...how distressing
<tonyyarusso> carlos: Adding bounces@canonical.com did it!  Sweet.
<aa_> I guess I should check the key thaqt is imported into the bazaar
<tonyyarusso> nvm me :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75620 in launchpad "Unable to unsubscribe to bug assigned to team" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75620
<aa_> any suggestions on what to do? I am just plain stuck unable to commit. I have checked the key is the same as the uploaded key, and that the key is being offered
<aa_> should I be able to ssh bazaar.launchpad.net ?
<flacoste> kiko-fud: daily reminder that SupportTrackerRenaming is waiting for your review :-)
* carlos -> out
<carlos> kiko-fud: you also owe me a review for translation form in read only mode ;-)
<carlos> see you!
<BenC> yo lp'ers
<BenC> I have a special request. I will, within a week, need all active linux-source-2.6.19 bugs transfered to linux-source-2.6.20 with a little blurb saying "Please reconfirm this bug against 2.6.20, in feisty now"
<BenC> would someone be willing to do this for me, roughly 60 bugs?
<matsubara> BenC: you could mail stub to do a sql magic for you or ask the bugsquad team, how does that sound?
<BenC> matsurba: Sounds great, thanks
<BenC> rather prefer a sql change to avoid human error, and wasted energy
<matsubara> nobody gets my name right :(
<matsubara> anyway, just mail stub, cc launchpad and he'll probably help you out with that.
<LarstiQ> matsubara: I do!
<matsubara> LarstiQ: you probably cheated and used nick completion :P
<LarstiQ> even without tabcompletion, it sounds too japanese to get wrong
<BenC> matsubara: Sorry :)
<matsubara> BenC: np. I'm getting used to it. I should change my name to foobara, that way developers won't ever type it wrong. :)
<BenC> hehe
<kiko> cprov, can you give me the full diff in a pastebin?
<cprov> kiko: let me check devpad first
<kiko> oki
<cprov> kiko: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/cprov/launchpad/trivialities/full-diff is up to date
* kiko looks
<kiko> BjornT, was the fix for bug queries you landed ar r4324 what fixes https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-12-12/S18 -- ?
<kiko> s/ar /as /
<sabdfl> salgado: cool timing to be working on those mails today :-)
<salgado> sabdfl, indeed; I commented that with kiko a few minutes ago
<kiko> sabdfl, mindreading? we're getting there
<kiko> sabdfl, my random ubuntu bugs bounty is getting results!
<sabdfl> bounty?
<kiko> sabdfl, I've promised 10 DVDs to the group that nukes out all unconfirmed bugs with no packages assigned!
<kiko> sabdfl, that's about 1200 bugs
<kiko> well, /was/. apparently today it's 900 something
<thumper> kiko, which DVDs?
<kiko> thumper, 10 dvds of their choice
* LarstiQ would go for 5 dapper, 4 edgy and 1 feisty dvd.
<kiko> vf
<kiko> think "gone with the wind"
<thumper> kiko: monty python box set is 1 or 4?
<kiko> thumper, 4
<BjornT> kiko: no, r4324 fixes another oops (https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-12-13/S8). i'll land a similar fix for this oops, though.
<kiko> BjornT, is it the same sort of problem?
<BjornT> kiko: yeah. i practically copied the code from the filebug one.
<kiko> copying the code... hmmm. red flag! should this be refactored or fixed more widely, BjornT?
<BjornT> the problem was that the code iterates through a large result set, thinking it should be cheap since it only iterates over about then items. but it seems that sqlobject listifies the result.
<kiko> well, once you hit the resultset, that's it
<kiko> it is materialized
<BjornT> kiko: it should probably be refactored, yes. but i don't think it's a problem that can be fixed more widely.
<kiko> BjornT, hmmm, right
<kiko> BjornT, what you would need to do is always provide a limit for how many rows you'd want to query
<kiko> we could forseeably limit all our queries 
<kiko> mmmmm
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, my quick fix was to only fetch 4 times as many results that i want to return. i'll fix it properly later by adding a method to IBugSet that queries the Bug table directly, instead of going through BugTask as it's done today.
<kiko> will you need to do bookeeping manually -- i.e. omit dupes, for instance?
<BjornT> what do you mean?
<kiko> BjornT, well, BugTaskSet.search() helps you by setting things up so the query is "right"
<kiko> for instance, dupes are omitted by default
<kiko> will you have to do a manual query in this place?
<kiko> I also am curious as to how you will be able to do this query directly on Bug if you want to filter by product/distro.
<BjornT> kiko: well, yes. but for the most duplicated bugs case, by definition duplicate bugs will be omitted.
<kiko> right
<BjornT> kiko: right. i haven't thought through have to limit on BugTask attributes efficiently yet. that might be a problem, i'll ask stub or someone about it when i do it.
<kiko> have to limit -- or how to limit?
<BjornT> might have to query the BugTask table first to get all the bug ids, then fetch the Bug instances.
<BjornT> then it should be possible to re-use code from BugTaskSet even
<kiko> yes
<kiko> there could definitely be an option to do that.
<kiko> it might be weird to have bugtaskset return bugs/bug ids though
<BjornT> kiko: i was mostly thinking of refactoring out the code that generates the sql queries.
<kiko> that would be a possibility too
<kiko> but public API for that? 
* kiko shudders
<BjornT> yeah, i know...
<radix> hmm, it took me a while to figure out how to find a bug I filed that was marked as a duplicate (or the bug which it duplicated)
<radix> because the "bugs I'm subscribed to" doesn't show *either*
<radix> is that a bug I should file against launchpad?
<mtaylor> on the Register a new release page, it mentions adding a URL but there is no place to add a url. 
#launchpad 2006-12-14
<zarul> can someone help me with my email
<zarul> any canonical sys-admin here?
<zarul> the mail sent to me wasn't forwarded to my mailbox
<carlos_> morning
<somerville32> Morning Carlos! :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75716 in rosetta "Translation form should not have any 'action' attribute" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75718 in launchpad "Notification email useless when adding a expire date to a membership" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75718
<poolie_> just me or is malone kind of today?
<sabdfl> SteveA, poolie_: i'm on the conf call
<danilos> carlos: hi, what happenned with feisty opening?
<carlos> danilos: I need to talk with kiko
<carlos> he didn't tell me anything
<danilos> carlos: ok
<danilos> carlos: I am just wondering, since I don't remember anything definite coming out of discussion; thanks
<carlos> np
<cprov> morning guys
<carlos> cprov: morning
<kiko-afk> yawn
* kiko-afk goes biking
<kiko-afk> matthewrevell, there's a first post to launchpad-users that you might want to look at.
<matthewrevell> kiko-afk: Thanks, I'll take a look now.
* kiko-afk REALLY goes biking
<SteveA> poolie_: ping
<poolie_> fell off 
<poolie_> back in a sec
<poolie_> feh
<SteveA> skype?
<poolie_> leader has not yet arrived
<poolie_> yep
<aa_> good morning :)
<aa_> so, a while ago I wrote a launchpad bug reporting lib, quite simple python stuff, and now it doesn't work any more. It almost works, in that logging in and cookies and everything haven't changed. But can someone give me a quick heads up on whether reporting itself has changed?
<aa_> oh I found it, I get an error <p class="error message">Please fill in the form.</p>
<aa_> eeexcellent, thanks
<aa_> in fact, before I continue on this craziness, did an RPC materialize?
<aa_> ok, it was the change of form field submit button from UPDATE_SUBMIT to FORM_SUBMIT
<aa_> (that was fun)
<aa_> ok, now down to the main issue. I want to split my product up into mini-products and make the original product into a ?project. Is that going to be possible or is it going to cause a great deal of pain?
<BjornT> aa_: for filing bugs there is an XML-RPC API. https://help.launchpad.net/MaloneXMLRPC
<BjornT> aa_: it's not stable yet, so it might change in the future. in fact, in a few weeks the URL probably will change.
<aa_> BjornT: ok, well since my "evil hack over plain http" works I will wait
<jamesh> BjornT: do you know of anyone using that API?
<BjornT> jamesh: no, don't know. and if the webstats aren't lying, no one is using it yet.
<aa_> hmm...actually that looks so easy to replace, I am happy to start using it
<jamesh> BjornT: okay.  We should advertise /bugs as the endpoint rather than /malone
<jamesh> I'll make the change on that wiki page
<BjornT> jamesh: does /bugs work already?
<aa_> can you just call it stable too please?
<jamesh> BjornT: yeah
<jamesh> BjornT: https://launchpad.net/malone and https://launchpad.net/bugs currently show the same content
<BjornT> ah, cool.
<ddaa> time of the day
<aa_> excellent, I have just used the xmlrpc and it works perfectly. Am switching my application's bug reporting mechanism over to it unless someone tells me it's a bad idea
<jordi> carlos: is there a plan to rollout the translation reverting fix soonish?
<carlos> jordi: Friday
<carlos> that's tomorrow
<jordi> good
<jordi> should I announce?
<jordi> or we can wait until it's happened
<carlos> let's wait for the rollout, just in case there is any problem with it
<jordi> right
<stu1> aa_: Are you using https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/malone or https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bugs as the XML-RPC URL? We where wondering if anyone was using the former and if we need to keep supporting it?
<stu1> Its hard to tell from the logs since we can't separate serious use from random tests
<kiko> me
<flacoste> meeting time?
<danilos> kiko: you
<danilos> ;)
<jordi> I'm here, but will be out for 2 mins
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> it's meeting time
<jordi> not to repeat last week's mistake :)
<jordi> me!
<SteveA> welcome to the launchpad developers meeting
<SteveA> who is here today?
<spiv> danilos: I don't think he's really here, it's probably just a script on a timer ;)
<matsubara> me
<thumper> here
<danilos> me
<kiko> spiv!
<salgado> me
<spiv> me
<carlos> me
<matthewrevell> here
<jamesh> me
<spiv> kiko: hehe
<BjornT> me
<danilos> spiv: right, makes sense :)
<heno> hello
<kiko> the nerve
<flacoste> me (for a few hours)
<cprov> me
<kiko> I hope to be me for more than a few hours
<SteveA> ddaa?
<flacoste> kiko: well, you're not having a baby ;-)
<ddaa> here
<SteveA> hi david
<SteveA> I'd like to welcome Henrik (heno) who is representing the Ubuntu distro team
<stub> me
<kiko> flacoste, I am physiologically challenged!
<thumper> hi heno
<heno> hello all! 
<SteveA> heno will be a regular at these meetings for a while, to see if we can get some good communication going between launchpad development and the needs of the ubuntu people
<SteveA> today's agenda is pretty big
<kiko> wow, great to hear
<SteveA> so I'm going to be quite strict about moving items forward
<kiko> heno, I want to know more about our bounty btw
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<stub> A big, strict agenda. oooh.
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Upcoming work on documentation (Matthew Revell)
<SteveA>  * Reorganising dbschema (Steve)
<SteveA>  * Standalone or story pagetests (Danilo/Steve)
<SteveA>  * Fix-it Fridays (FiF) (Steve/Kiko)
<SteveA>  * Canonical names, testing on beta (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
* SteveA sends stub for some spanking
<SteveA> next meeting: same time next week
<spiv> Sounds good.
<thumper> :(
<BjornT> i'm on vacation next week
<stub> When is that enforced vacation thingy?
<SteveA> thumper: noted
<flacoste> i will be on parental leave next week
<salgado> stub, between christmas and new year
<stub> I'm here then
* kiko stares at stub 
* stub waits for lifeless to get back so he can take a holiday :)
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<ddaa> uptodate
<SteveA> I suck at activity reports next week
<flacoste> up to date
<stub> uptodate
<SteveA> um, this week
<matsubara> up to date
<thumper> up to date
<danilos> up to date
<carlos> up to date
<ddaa> SteveA: that was preemptive :)
<BjornT> up to date
<matthewrevell> need to do tues, weds and today
<jordi> not up to date. missing my last two.
<kiko> I am up to date but I need to send my reports out, I have them here
<cprov> not up, started again on tuesday
<salgado> up to date, but I still need to send a summary of the days I forgot
<jamesh> not up to date
<spiv> not up to date
<carlos> kiko: cheater! that's not being up to date! :-P
<SteveA> yeah, I'm the same as kiko, honest ;-)
<kiko> yeah well 
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * spiv to finish the damn `__eq__` for database objects action item
<SteveA> spiv: 
<SteveA> ?
<spiv> SteveA: there's a branch in your review queue.
<kiko> I think I was meant to help spiv look at some test failures for that
<kiko> but I failed at that!
<spiv> kiko: I figured them out, it's ok :)
<SteveA> ok, so action item on me, to review it
<SteveA> thanks
<kiko> great to hear spiv 
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bug 47377.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47377 in launchpad "+editgpgkeys sometimes timeout." [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47377
<matsubara> The +editpgpkeys page sometimes timeout with a high non-sql time while "claiming the gpg key".
<matsubara> cprov, you left a comment in browser/person.py saying that we should process the gpg claim action through the NotificationEngine. What does that mean?
<spiv> SteveA: perhaps we ought to schedule a call -- I wouldn't mind discussing the way it's fixed.
<SteveA> spiv: sure.  tomorrow looks good.
<jamesh> matsubara: while waiting for the keyserver, maybe?
<SteveA> spiv: name a time after 9.30 UTC
<spiv> SteveA: great
<kiko> matsubara, it has nothing to do with the keyserver or timeout, at any rate. :)
<matsubara> and is there any way to reproduce that locally?
<kiko> matsubara, run the local keyserver and then suspend the process
<kiko> and then try to validate the gpg key?
<SteveA> also
<cprov> matsubara: let me check the code ...
<SteveA> there's a principle I want to note here
<jamesh> for these sort of things, it'd be nice if we could create ad-hoc checkpoints that get recorded in an OOPS
<Keybuk> carlos: ping?
<SteveA> any time we call out to an external thing, like the database for queries, or the keyserver
<SteveA> or do significant filesystem stuff
<jamesh> so we can see exactly how much time it took
<SteveA> we should time that and record that time
<SteveA> jamesh: would you take on the task of developing infrastructure and an API for that?
<carlos> Keybuk: pong (please, move this to other channel or private msg, we are in a meeting)
<jamesh> SteveA: sure.
<spiv> SteveA: I'll mail you with a time
<SteveA> thanks jamesh 
<SteveA> spiv: when will you mail?
<matsubara> well, since we're have a long agenda, cprov could you leave your comments in the bug report?
<spiv> SteveA: tomorrow, i.e. 12 hours from now (I need to double-check my plans for that evening)
<SteveA> spiv: that won't work
<matsubara> I'll try to reproduce that locally later doing what kiko suggested.
<SteveA> 12 hours from now, I'll be asleep
<cprov> kiko: well, if say NotificationEngine can't sort keyserver timeouts, the XXX doesn't fit very well.
<cprov> matsubara: I will do.
<matsubara> moving on to the Bug report report
<matsubara> Bug report report:
<matsubara> We have 7 critical open bugs:
<matsubara> Bug 30602(Timeout errors in +translate); Assigned to kiko
<matsubara> Bug 44214(We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path); Assigned to carlos
<matsubara> Bug 46982(Need to support KDE like plural forms); Assigned to danilos
<matsubara> Bug 71283(Allow non-authenticated rendering of +translate pages); Assigned to carlos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<matsubara> Bug 73509(.po file export doesn't update cached files); Assigned to carlos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44214 in rosetta "We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44214
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46982
<matsubara> Bug 75333(Restrict pockets that upload translations into Rosetta); Assigned to carlos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71283 in rosetta "Allow non-authenticated rendering of +translate pages" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71283
<matsubara> Bug 74839(Dropdown menus in 1.0 UI do not drop down); Assigned to mpt
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73509 in rosetta ".po file export doesn't update cached files" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73509
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75333 in rosetta "Restrict pockets that upload translations into Rosetta" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75333
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74839 in launchpad "Dropdown menus in 1.0 UI do not drop down" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74839
<matsubara> mpt is not here to comment on the last one.
<SteveA> the last one, mpt will do next week
<kiko> matsubara, the timeout one is still pending work, but it's not higher on my stack.
<matsubara> all the others are rosetta related. so please guys, how are they going?
<carlos> matsubara: bug #44214 has a conditional merge, and should be merged between today and tomorrow
<kiko> matsubara, non-authenticated rendering is pending review by me
<kiko> the rest is not started
<danilos> 46982 same stuff all over again: depending on firefox, should be simple once firefox support lands
<salgado> side note: maybe we could have Ubugtu to show the assignee of a bug. that way the bug report report would only have to list the bug numbers
<carlos> matsubara: bugs #73509 and #75333 needs to be started. I hope next week
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73509 in rosetta ".po file export doesn't update cached files" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73509
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75333 in rosetta "Restrict pockets that upload translations into Rosetta" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75333
<matsubara> good idea salgado. Seveas isn't here but I'll ask him.
<SteveA> or have ubugtu understand "please be quiet for 1 minute"
<SteveA> I like your idea better, though
<danilos> carlos: you want me to take on 73509? I've been going around export code a bit lately, so I am fine with that
<matsubara> kiko: shouldn't the 30602 be a priority?
<kiko> matsubara, it /is/ a priority. what do you mean? :-)
<carlos> danilos: ok, go ahead. But please, close your open branches first...
<matsubara> higher in your stack kiko :)
<danilos> carlos: right
<carlos> danilos: I'm talking about the small ones
<jamesh> or have ubungtu not repeat a particular bug's description more than once in 5 minutes
<danilos> carlos: I know
<carlos> danilos: just noting it, I don't expect you finish with all your big branches before looking into that critical bug ;-)
<SteveA> matsubara: how are we doing on this item?
<matsubara> danilos: that ff is taking a lot of time, kiko offered to help you last week. did you talk to him?
<kiko> matsubara, that's a long story.
<matsubara> well, then I'm done here. thanks SteveA, thanks everyone.
<kiko> I suggest we move on, I'll fill matsubara in offline and then he'll have updated info next week
<SteveA> thanks for doing both the oops report and the bug report matsubara 
<kiko> my fingers are snagging
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<stub> Nothing interesting happening with current production and staging.
<stub> There is a planned rollout tomorrow, as mentioned in email to the Launchpad list. We already have cherry pick requests for some showstopper bugs that have been picked up on staging, and at least one more to come in.
<stub> So I'd like to know if people feel comfortable with the rollout tomorrow or if we should defer the rollout until more testing of recent landings can be done.
<SteveA> if anyone has a "defer" or "maybe defer" say now
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> 0
<jamesh> if we leave the rollout much longer, there won't be much time to test it before the holidays
<SteveA> there you go stub.  thanks for asking.
<stub> ok
<jamesh> so probably do it now or after the break
<kiko> jamesh is right
<kiko> and we've waited for long enough
<danilos> yeah, SteveA already counted down from 5
* ddaa always wants rollout yesterday
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<ddaa> supermirror-smart-server: spiv just sent a RT with the configuration details to enable the http (read-only) supermirror smart server
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0  weekly report:
<danilos> - opening edgy for translation: DONE
<danilos> - firefox import/export: ff-export done, full ff support minus some tests done
<danilos> - oo import/export: no progress this week
<danilos> - translation review: new UI + copy buttons being landed right now. Missing parts: UI changes from kiko and specific review interface
<danilos> - essential docs: no progress this week
<flacoste> Support^W Answer Tracker 1.0
<flacoste> ----------------------------
<flacoste> SupportTrackerViews: The missing 'Needs Attention' report
<flacoste> SupportTrackerHelp: Completed. Should be reviewed. 
<flacoste> LocalizedSupportRequests: Will be rolled out tomorrow.
<flacoste> SupportTrackerRenaming: spec still in review for kiko
<danilos> - search via translation browsing: implemented, waiting for review from kiko
<danilos> - checks not to upload wrong language PO file using "too many changes" check: not started
<danilos> - translation page for projects: bug 73875 (not started)
<Ubugtu> Bug 73875 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/73875 is private
<danilos> - ui fixes: DONE
<SteveA> ddaa: I need to talk with you and spiv and poolie about the sm-ss
<cprov> = Soyuz-1.0 Report =                                                            
<cprov> 
<cprov>  * Archive Rework: pending review (cprov, r=kiko)                               
<cprov>  * PPA: ppa-build-support & ppa-poppy & ppa-publish & ppa-upload-support        
<cprov>        (cprov, w-i-p)                                                           
<cprov>  * NoMoreAptFtparchive: Done (yay)                                              
<cprov>  * Code quality:                                                                
<cprov>    * NascentUpload first refactoring (kiko, under development)                  
<cprov>  * Bug Fix:                                                                     
<cprov>    * #71845 (SHA256 on Release files): pending review (cprov, r=flacoste)       
<cprov>    * #66838 (sync-source fixes & tests): commited (cprov, r=kiko)               
<cprov>    * #74803 (MissingDSCSigningKey): committed (cprov, r=bjornt)                 
<cprov>    * #73836 (PackageCacheFix): committed (cprov, r=bjorn, stub)                 
<cprov>    * #73761 (support for any-i386 and linux-i386): committed (malcc, r=jamesh)
<BjornT> Malone 1.0:
<BjornT> upstream-forwarding-workflow: No news, merged to RF, but not in production yet.
<BjornT> series-and-distrorelease-mgmt: Merged into RF.
<BjornT> guided-filebug-form: No new, merged into RF.
<BjornT> removing-duplicate-comments: No news, still implemented.
<BjornT> malone-essential-docs: No progress since last time, it's started though.
<BjornT> simple-bug-keywords: No news, still implemented.
<flacoste> SupportTrackerViews: The missing 'Needs Attention' report will be rolled out tomorrow.
<salgado> - SearchingProjects: landed
<salgado> - PillarGotchis:  got a nice Image widget up for review and the db changes have already landed. once the image widget has landed it's only a matter of embedding it into any forms we want
<kiko> salgado, (and rewriting the forms to be LFVs :-)
<salgado> that's optional, actually
<kiko> you can use the widget without?
<salgado> the widget works with GFV/EditView/etc
<jamesh> LaunchpadFormView is using the same widget framework as the old forms
<SteveA> for now...
<SteveA> watch this space in january
<kiko> salgado, that's funny given what you said yesterday
<jamesh> we do want to port the old forms over though ...
<kiko> but whatever
<SteveA> what jamesh said
<salgado> I think I said it'd be nice to port them, kiko
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> moving along
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<spiv> RT #26258
<salgado> (or at least that's what I meant)
<SteveA> which is?
<spiv> (but it was only filed a few hours ago)
<kiko> SteveA, TBH, I'd like 1.0 report for the UI work as well
<spiv> To enable bzr smart server over http on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/
<kiko> so consider it for next week?
<aa_> stub: I am now using /bugs, I have updated the UI, and it seems to work nicely
<jamesh> stub filed RT #26237
<SteveA> ok... not critical, so we'll just let the admins do that in their normal process
<stub> aa_: Cool :-)
<jamesh> about changing the URL for the bugzilla.ubuntu.com redirect
<SteveA> kiko: that's missing while mpt is not here
<kiko> aa_, /bugs?
<aa_> now to reject 50 test bugs
<jamesh> so it doesn't break when we roll out the short URLs
<stub> jamesh: And they have done it already
<kiko> SteveA, was it being done before?
<jamesh> stub: great!
<SteveA> kiko: talk to me later
<kiko> ha ha
<SteveA> what is RT #26237
<SteveA> ?
<aa_> kiko: XMLRPC ('https://%s:%s@xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bugs/' % (un, pw)) or so
<SteveA> oh, jamesh said
<jamesh> SteveA: apparently already addressed.
<SteveA> ok, cool
<SteveA>  * Upcoming work on documentation (Matthew Revell)
<matthewrevell> Howdy all
<matthewrevell> At present, I'm working on a plan for completely rewritten Launchpad documentation, to live at help.launchpad.net.
<matthewrevell> I'd like to divide documentation into two rough categories:
<matthewrevell> 1. Quick-start guides: take a relatively inexperienced user through each step of a common task - e.g. filing a bug - with minimal explanation of the background to what they're doing.
<matthewrevell> 2. A Launchpad manual: explains how to use all of Launchpad, aiming to teach the user how LP fits together so that they can work out how to do things for themselves.
<matthewrevell> I'm aiming for one new quick-start guide each week and am presently working on timescales for the fuller docs.
<matthewrevell> If you have any comments or would like to contribute to the documentation, please let me know.
<SteveA> thanks matthewrevell 
<ddaa> I got a comment
<SteveA> I propse discussion of this on the launchpad-users mailing list
<ddaa> THAT'S ONE HONKING GREAT PLAN!
<kiko> aa_, right
<matthewrevell> :)
<SteveA> thanks ddaa
<SteveA> I'm excited about having quick-start guides
<SteveA>  * Reorganising dbschema (Steve)
<aa_> oh this is a meeting isn't it :|
<kiko> matthewrevell, how will this interact with the existing documentation?
<thumper> +1
<carlos> aa_: yeah. we will be done in 15 minutes
<SteveA> so, there was some discussion about reorganising the dbschemas with some great ideas from various people
<SteveA> tomorrow, I'll be writing up a spec incorporating the ideas
<SteveA> I'd like someone to take on implementing the spec
<matthewrevell> kiko: I'd like to incorporate as much of the existing help.lp.net as possible, perhaps to be written for style etc.
<SteveA> I don't think it's a big task.  thumper are you interested?
<thumper> SteveA: yep
<matthewrevell> kiko: I'd also like the 1.0 in-page help to link out to the new docs
<SteveA> thanks
<matthewrevell> kiko: for further reading on the same topic
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75743 in rosetta ""Empty" PO files shouldn't be included in export" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75743
<SteveA> kiko, matthewrevell: I think this is a good conversation.  I'd like it to occur on launchpad-users to get a wider audience for it.  It's important.
<matthewrevell> SteveA: I'll post to the list to kick it off
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * Standalone or story pagetests (Danilo/Steve)
<kiko> matthewrevell, okay, well, each team had a 1.0 docs target, so you'd do well to see what has been done on those fronts. flacoste has done almost all of his, BjornT has started his, and others are either starting or not started.
<SteveA> So, danilo and I were having a reviewers' call about testing firefox po exports
<danilos> ok, so it probably needs introduction from me
<SteveA> and danilo had been planning to add a new page test into the long rosetta story 
<SteveA> as 65-whatever.txt
<matthewrevell> kiko: thanks for the background
<SteveA> right danilos ?
<danilos> I got the impression that we should avoid having too many standalone tests, because of the performance issues
<danilos> SteveA, right
<SteveA> we determined that this new pagetest can stand alone -- it isn't necessary as part of the story
<SteveA> so I would like it to stand alone, for two reasons
<SteveA> 1. so that we preserve the knowledge that it does not depend on other page tests running first
<SteveA> 2. so that it can be run on its own easily
<SteveA> danilo was concerned about the extra overhead in test setup time
<stub> If standalone tests don't make database changes then there should be no performance penalty
<SteveA> that's a valid concern, but we shouldn't optimise that by losing out to points 1 and 2
<danilos> i.e. db reinits with each test, and "make check" taking forever
<SteveA> danilos: don't run make check
<jamesh> on my machine it is ~ half a second setup per page test
<SteveA> use the facilities to run specific tests or sets of tests
<SteveA> and if we need better such facilities, we should develop them
<jamesh> which isn't huge
<SteveA> but we must not compromise the intent of our tests
<SteveA> or else we have a big problem improving things later on
<ddaa> SteveA: like a dry-run pqm to run the test suite before sending for review?
<danilos> SteveA: right, as already agreed; I am just bringing the context in
<BjornT> if think having stand-alone tests are usually preferred. big stories get hard to follow.
<SteveA> danilos: right, we agreed on a way to do it for this one case
<kiko> agreed
<kiko> a story with more than 5 tests is very hard
<salgado> and very hard to maintain. (big stories)
<kiko> however
<SteveA> I want to make sure we have a policy that everyone understands for standalone and short stories and against long stories
<kiko> I would very much like to be able to run make check
<SteveA> and we should work on the test infrastructure, instead, to make test runs better
<kiko> the fact that it takes hours on my box is no fun
<carlos> kiko++
<SteveA> kiko: one thing we can do is make "make check" different from "make pqm-check" (it already is, but not much)
<kiko> so some optimization work there is definitely in order if you want to say don't grow stories
<SteveA> regression tests will always grow in time
<SteveA> but you don't need to run them yourself often
<kiko> the reason we grew existing stories in the first place is because the test performance never improved
<SteveA> I agree with spending time improving test run times
<kiko> so I'm just pointing out that this is actually nature finding a way
<SteveA> and also allowing you to specify and run just the important tests for you
<SteveA> like, if you change rosetta, you don't need to run all cscvs tests
<SteveA> let pqm do that
* ddaa thinks meetings need digression tests
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> moving on...
<SteveA>  * Fix-it Fridays (FiF) (Steve/Kiko)
<kiko> (that was not a digression!)
<ddaa> kiko: that was just a pun :)
<kiko> SteveA, you or me? :)
<SteveA> on fridays, for people who have completed their area's 1.0 tasks
<SteveA> and for people with 1.0 tasks still to do, by arrangement with kiko
<SteveA> we'll have Fix-it Fridays
<SteveA> all friday is just for doing stuff that you personally think needs fixing or improving in any part of launchpad
<thumper> SteveA: is it supposed to be only one days work?
<SteveA> matthewrevell will be helping keep track, and getting community members involved, if you say in advance that you're interested in input from community members as to what they'd like fixed
<kiko> thumper, hopefully more than one less-than-one-days-work bug.
<thumper> kiko: ok
<kiko> the rationale
<SteveA> thumper: the idea is that you choose things that you can complete in that one day, or maybe several things.  but, if you really want to do something big, I think that's possible if we plan it well.  maybe break it into smaller chunks.
<kiko> is:
<matthewrevell> I'll be doing a user-friendly report on what's been done each week, so I'll be nagging everyone to keep me updated.
<kiko> we have a lot of people working in important long-term features
<kiko> but that ends up meaning that low-hanging fruit that could be fixed in a couple of hours gets ignored
<kiko> sometimes we also want people to take a break from a feature that is taking a week
<kiko> since you /can/ get stuck in a rut over a problem that isn't moving
<kiko> those are reasons for trying to vary the workload like this
<SteveA> also also, for 4 days a week, we say that kiko and I are directing what work gets done to a large extent.  But for 1 day a week, we can go outside of that, because you also know what would be good to do.
<kiko> we have tried before the 2-hour slots idea with carlos 
<carlos> SteveA, kiko: Does it deprecates the 1-2 hours slot ideas we had in Rosetta and that we are trying to resurrect?
<SteveA> yes
<carlos> kiko: you read my mind man!
<SteveA> ok, questions on irc later
<SteveA> moving on
<matsubara> And if you feel lost and need some help finding places to work on, here's a good suggestion: https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad-projects/+bugs?field.tag=oops :)
<kiko> carlos, yeah. the problem with those is that 2 hours ends up not being a lot, and having to do them every day is a bit hard.
<SteveA>  * Canonical names, testing on beta (Stuart)
<kiko> so f-i-f might be a better answer
<kiko> let's try f-i-if and see how it pans out in comparison.
<ddaa> yay! saving on context switching!
<kiko> EOT
<SteveA>  - see stuart's email to the launchpad list
<ddaa> matsubara: 404
<carlos> kiko: ok
<matsubara> https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad-project/+bugs?field.tag=oops
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change (skipping this week)
<matsubara> sorry, ddaa 
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<stub> DONE: URL changes
<stub> TODO: Track down and fix test suite layer ordering bug. Look into Rosetta db optimization data migration. Or whatever.
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<salgado> DONE: Finished the ImageUploadWidget, code review, landed searching projects and a few other trivialities, started cleaning up and fixing a bunch of bugs related to team membership notification.
<salgado> TODO: Land the ImageUploadWidget and use it everywhere, more code review, finish fixing the membership notification bugs.
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<flacoste> DONE: wrote doc, bug fixes, reviews
<flacoste> TODO: become a parent
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: HR (resums and interview bookings), minor patches to bugzilla watch support, some code reviews, DVD bounty for ubuntu-bugs, some management stuff, a lot of developer conversation in particular with Rosetta
<kiko> TODO: rollout report, coding, interviews, review for carlos, spec review for flacoste, staging review
<kiko> BLOCKED: NO
<matsubara> DONE: oops report analysis, triage, support, fixed 63009. same ol'
<matsubara> TODO: bug triage, finish tests for 74437, test 47377 locally.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: code review, fix up sprint-dates, bzr-0.13 compatibility for Launchpad, bug importer work
<jamesh> TODO: code review, bug importer, bzr webserve for supermirror
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: landed malone-release-management. reviews. fixed a few bugs related to 1.0 ui.
<spiv> DONE: bzr HTTP smart server for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ (pending RT #26258)
<BjornT> TODO: fix the rest of the bugs related to 1.0 ui.
<spiv> TODO: reviews, bzr+ssh for bazaar.launchpad.net, make smart server smarter.
<cprov> DONE: merge NoMoreAF & several high priority & quick bug fixes                          
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<thumper> DONE: branch filtering, working through review comments
<cprov> TODO: review archive-rework                                                     
<cprov> BLOCKED: no 
<thumper> TODO: branch notification emails
<thumper> BLOCKED: nothing
<carlos> DONE: vacations, TranslationReview, bug #68014, user support and email catch up
<carlos> TODO: Next steps of TranslationReview, merge #44214, fix #75333, any other thing for 1.0
<carlos> BLOCKED: kiko needs to review my patch for read only translation form.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68014 in rosetta "Rosetta reverts translation fixes to old faulty values" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68014
<SteveA> DONE: management
<SteveA> TODO: management, code review, ui work
<SteveA> BLOCKED: mpt on vacation
<ddaa> DONE: released cscvs, imports herding, help text, importd-datelastsynced
<ddaa> TODO: imports herding, help text, review reply backlog, branch-email-notification speccing, "Re: benefits for launchpad" for launchpad-bazaar
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<danilos> DONE: ff-export completed, some tests, email, bugs, discussions
<danilos> TODO: tests, review/land my pending branches (bug-2181, ff), ooo support, kde plural forms, feisty opening
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> danilos: feisty opening is not yet approved by kiko
<danilos> carlos: ok
<matthewrevell> DONE: lots of learning, meeting SteveA, LP docs planning
<matthewrevell> TO-DO: more LP docs planning, first F-I-F
<matthewrevell> BLOCKED: None
<SteveA> thanks to matthewrevell for the idea of the catchy name "fix it friday"
<SteveA> ask matthewrevell if you need more catchy names -- he's good at them!
<matthewrevell> :)
<SteveA> kiko: carlos is blocked on you
<salgado> is beta running against production's db already?
<SteveA> salgado: yes
<kiko> SteveA, I am aware of this, though it is also blocked on TR.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> that's all folks
<SteveA> thanks for keeping the meeting on time
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<thumper> on time even
<kiko> SteveA, and, if you looked my TODO, you'd have noticed I already had it planned
<danilos> oh, circular blockings, nice ;)
<carlos> kiko: TR is already approved by BjornT, I'm just dealing with conflicts from another branch and will land
<aa_> so, how does one become a launchpad dev, is it open source?
<cprov> matthewrevell: I think we should F-i-F once for Soyuz before the end of the year. Can you help me to select the most wanted quick fixes ? 
<matthewrevell> cprov: I'd be more than happy to help. This is perhaps somewhere heno could help to give us some feedback from the distro team, would you think?
<kiko> aa_, it's not -- that's a FAQ -- but you can help out by discussing improvements, and you can request code access via an NDA if you have the time for it.
<ddaa> SteveA: got a minute?
<cprov> matthewrevell: yes, that would be perfect !
<heno> matthewrevell: I'll poll the team for a wish list of simple issues
<matthewrevell> heno: Cool, thanks.
<cprov> heno: thanks
<matthewrevell> cprov: I'm least familiar with Soyuz
<SteveA> ddaa: I have exactly 2 minutes.  then I need to prepare for a call
<matthewrevell> cprov: This will be a good opportunity for me to learn more.
<aa_> how does one become "featured software" ?
<jordi> ffs, I had to walk away.
<thumper> night all, off to fall into bed
<jordi> In any case, this was my last meeting as a Launchpad team member.
<cprov> matthewrevell: sure, i think it's more than time to concentrate efforts to make soyuz more user-friendly.
<jordi> Thanks everyone for the great experience... I plan to stay around #lp and help danilo and carlos as time permits
<carlos> jordi: we will miss you!
<jordi> carlos: you're way to close to me to miss me :)
<jordi> your mom lives two blocks away ;)
<carlos> jordi: well, 180 Km.... ;-)
<danilos> jordi: I already do, but I got those nude GUADEC pictures of you to help my sorrow ;)
<carlos> is closer than any other in the team, but it's still far ;-)
<jordi> danilos: jordipr0n sounds great.
<matthewrevell> jordi: Good luck in your new job
<aa_> and final annoying question, can I upgrade my app to a project? since it honestly has sub-applications?
<jordi> there's lots of images like that around the net :)
<danilos> jordi: yeah, but don't blame me: it's you who's the pr0nstar!
<jordi> aa_: you'll have to create a project and assign your current project to it
<danilos> triathlete pr0nstar :)
<aa_> jordi: right, only launchpad devs can add projects
<jordi> dude
<jordi> no kidding:
<jordi> 04:16 #debian-devel: < erich> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gx0GFUvZXg  <---  is this the fake jordi mallach guy again? :-)
<jordi> see, people keep talking about me overnight
<jordi> matthewrevell: thanks. In the meanwhile, I'm trying to finish my other job in time to have a pair of weeks of vacation
<danilos> jordi: should I download this straight to my pr0n folder, or just to the funny videos? :)
<jordi> matthewrevell: and Tunisia is looking good here :)
<jordi> danilos: symlink it from pr0n to funny
<danilos> jordi: makes sense, makes sense :)
<danilos> jordi: ah, Tunisia while the winter is on, sounds fun
<danilos> jordi: have fun there, and we'll catch up one of the following weeks :)
<matsubara> aa_: please file a support request with all the details of your project here: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+addticket
<static> ddaa: could I trouble you to peek at the Tomboy code import at some point? I've got some personal plans to hack on Tomboy, but I really don't want to use cvs
<ddaa> tomboy got a nasty problem... lemme check
<ddaa> static: https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests#tomboy
<ddaa> I sort of guess what's the problem here
<ddaa> But I'm not too sure how to fix it.
<carlos> jordi: dude, I didn't know you know dancing so well!
<carlos> :-P
<jordi> I'm da man
<ddaa> the problem is that the last checked out version of this file was 1.1, so when cvs is asked to check it out again, it remembers this and say "oh, nothing to checkout, it's already there"
<static> ddaa: I see. How does cvs remember it?
<ddaa> static: cscvs uses a native pserver client, so does as much as possible in a single pserver session
<ddaa> so I guess the state of the assumed remote checkout is recorded in cvs server for the duration of the session
<static> ddaa: aha. is it possible for me to run a trace of the pserver session using a normal CVS client to see what happens differently?
<ddaa> static: it's not clear to me whether cscvs should just simplify out the filler revision if it's a no-op, or if it should (somehow) work around the cvs server
* carlos -> lunch
<ddaa> static: it would not help much, cscvs produce very different access patterns than a normal cvs client
<ddaa> but you _can_ check out launchpad-cscvs: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-cscvs
<ddaa> static: I wrote an email yesterday CC the bazaar mailing list with instruction to help another user debug cscvs
<static> ddaa: ok! thanks for the info. I'll give launchpad-cscvs a try before abandoning hope.
<ddaa> static: note, it's not intended for general use (yet)
<ddaa> it's neither clean nor easy to use, so you should definitely check this email I wrote yesterday if you do not want to die of frustration
<static> ddaa: understood, I won't expect perfection
<static> as long as the steps don't include "open a hex editor" I probably won't die of frustration
<ddaa> static: I'd love to have lifeless handy so he could provide some guidance here... on whether the no-op filler revisions should be ignored or not...
<ddaa> static: it falls just a _little_ short of that :)
<ddaa> static: if you can make a good patch (with tests), I'd be happy to get it merged and deployed
<ddaa> I'll give you help that you need, just ask on the bazaar mailing list.
<static> ddaa: excellent, thanks! don't expect rapid progress, but I will definitely dig a little deeper
<aa_> matsubara: ok, will do, thanks. Will it be possible to have the project named the same as a current product?
* ddaa -> lunch and things of that sort
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75747 in launchpad "In the projects/ page we should point people to the Answer tracker if they want to register a new project" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75747
<willvdl> hey folks. is there a way to see, from a team page, what products/projects are associated with the team?
<matsubara> aa_: not really. the project must have an unique name.
<matsubara> aa_: but you can rename the product and free the name for your project.
<salgado> willvdl, not yet, but there's a bug open for it already. :/
<willvdl> bug or a spec?
<aa_> matsubara: ok, thanks
<kiko> willvdl, a bug/
<salgado> willvdl, bug 36526, I think
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36526 in launchpad "People tab should list products as well as packages" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36526
<willvdl> I'm trying to promote intelligent use of LP in our teams which involves deciding on whether to spec something or report a bug
<salgado> willvdl, we use bugs for feature requests too. only when it's a big feature we write a spec
<willvdl> informational products are a bit tricky for folks to get heads around
<matsubara> that's a dupe of bug 1135
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1135 in launchpad "No obvious way to get from a person to what projects/products they're involved in" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1135
<willvdl> ah. is that a temporary thing? seems a bit inconsistent?
<kiko> temporary?
<salgado> you mean, using having bugs which are actually feature requests?
<salgado> s/using//
<willvdl> sorry, meaning is that how it the procedure is promoted?
<willvdl> yeah. just worried that a bug implies "error"
<salgado> usually everything starts with a bug, since the lack of a feature can be considered a bug
<willvdl> ok, I'm following you
<matsubara> hmm ubugtu could say when a bug is a dupe and display the target as well. 3 features requests for you Seveas :)
<salgado> if we think that a bug will demand considerable effort to be fixed, we usually discuss it and write a spec
<willvdl> surely only if it actually implies added functionality?
<Seveas> matsubara, that actually is rather easy
<salgado> in almost all cases. although it'd be okay to have a spec describing how we're going to fix an actual error in a system, I don't think we have many of them
<matsubara> Seveas: I'm filing the bugs
<willvdl> salgado, I guess I'm worried about the semantics.
<willvdl> I can see perfectly how it works though
<willvdl> salgado, thanks. I'll write up some simplified docs for the edubuntu community and then see where I can give back to help.lp.net
<salgado> willvdl, you're welcome. and docs are always greatly appreciated; thank you!
<willvdl> well LP is going to make my life a lot easier so I want to maximise on it
<aa_> I love launchpad, it's just so much better than anything else I have ever used
<aa_> really I have this thought at least once a day
<aa_> usually more
<kiko> matthewrevell, maybe you want to get a testimonial from aa_ :-)
<aa_> well, in some projects I am forced to use bugzilla
<aa_> it's just like scraping nails against a blackboard
<aa_> the only problem with launchpad is the future features. See if they had mailing lists from the start I would not need to change my mailing lists over at some point in the future
<aa_> but now I am going to have to do that one day
<kiko> mailing list integration is on the roadmap but it is non-trivial given the way launchpad manages its teams and people 
<kiko> we could plug in mailman in a haphazard way but you'd end up having to do the user management twice and it would be confusing and not very friendly
<aa_> yeah
<aa_> well, if things were easy then they would have hired me as the boss, not you
* kiko chuckles
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75756 in soyuz "Sync source should be able to receive an up to date list of archives" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75756
<flacoste> salgado: ping
<salgado> flacoste, pong
<flacoste> salgado, seems like the baby is arriving later today or tomorrow, so I won't be there to handle any fall outs related to the roll out of localized support requests 
<flacoste> do you think you can handle that?
<flacoste> i don't expect many problems, but with real users you never know :-)
<salgado> sure thing
<salgado> flacoste, hope everything goes well with gf and the baby. congratulations!
<flacoste> salgado: thanks! i also hope that everything is going to be fine
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75759 in launchpad-support-tracker "Allow confirming a request Solved using email" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75759
<aa_> what is ubugtu
<LarstiQ> a bot that notifies about new bugs filed on launchpad, as well as looking up ones pasted in irc
<LarstiQ> like bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
* LarstiQ heads out
<aa_> is it a custom bot or a plugin, I mean
<aa_> (plugin for a known bot)
<matsubara> aa_: launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots, Seveas is the one who code/manage it.
<aa_> matsubara: thanks again
<matsubara> aa_: you're welcome
<aa_> does automatic release scanning and importing work?
<somerville32> Gah!
<somerville32> I can't access this page: https://launchpad.net/people/xubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<somerville32> constant timeout error
<aa_> somerville32: I can access it from here, if that is any help to you
* somerville32 notes that makes him more frustrated. :)
<aa_> (sorry)
<somerville32> It's ok.
<somerville32> :D
<matsubara> bug 1
<kiko> I need to fix that page too :-(
<kiko> it works for me though
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<matsubara> bug 1
<matsubara> Seveas rocks!
<matsubara> hehe
<matsubara> he fixed bug 75752
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75752 in ubuntu-bots "Ubugtu should not repeat a bug description more than once in (say) 5 minutes." [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75752
<matsubara> cool!
* somerville32 prods kiko.
<kiko> yes somerville32?
<somerville32> It still isn't working at all. There is an e-mail that references to that page (so I need to look). Any idea when I'll stop dieing? :}
<kiko> somerville32, if you give me an OOPS ID I might be able to help you
<somerville32> OOPS-348D1165
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/348D1165
<kiko> somerville32, does it make a difference if you are logged in or not?
<kiko> matsubara, is there a bug on that timeout?
* matsubara checks
<somerville32> Works fine logged out
<kiko> matsubara, note that point as well -- the problem is in the privacy-related clause in the queries
<kiko> see the oops for details
<kiko> thanks for clarifying that in email ddaa 
<ddaa> kiko: NameError: name 'that' is not defined
<kiko> just enjoy the thansk
<ddaa> ddaa.enjoy(thanks)
<kiko> I said thansk.
<ddaa> My avatar has an helpful spell checker
<ddaa> because I know that you cannot be bother to spell right :)
<ddaa> s/bother/bothered/
<matsubara> kiko: maybe re-open bug 3308, but it's probably another issue
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3308 in malone "Bugs on Maintained Software times out" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3308
<BjornT> matsubara: i wouldn't re-open that bug. when that bug was filed, +packagebug was a completely different page.
<matsubara> BjornT: yeah, I'll file a new one.
<bubba> what time is that for EST.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75783 in malone "+packagebugs page times out due privacy related clause in the queries." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75783
<matsubara> somerville32, kiko: ^
<somerville32> Thanks :] 
<kiko> thanks matsubara 
<kiko> somerville32, does using it without being logged in solve your problem for now?
<somerville32> kiko: Yup but it is a big pain in the butt! :)
<kiko> sorry. I'll look into it, but not for tomorrow -- i'm sandbagged. if you can convince BjornT to look into it you may get luckier!
<bubba> could not find bug 75783
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75783 in malone "+packagebugs page times out due privacy related clause in the queries." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75783
<bubba> ok
<bubba> When I was installing Fiesty Herd 1 it names the partitions /dev/sda is the a bug
<silwol> isn't this the new ata kernel module?
<bubba> Edgy names it /dev/hda
<silwol> i think it's the one that was handling s-ata up to now, and it was extended to also handle ata as far as i know
<silwol> edgy also has the previous kernel version
<bubba> may drive is a maxtor pata
<bubba> I will check to see if it has a bug report
<bubba> I'm reading this package Gnome partition or Gparted
<silwol> bubba: can you read german?
<silwol> i found the news, but it is in german
<bubba> no 
<silwol> one moment...
<bubba> can i translate it to english with the browser
<silwol> it is there: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_19 - under libata/IDE
<silwol> ...already in english ;)
<bubba> Thanks
<silwol> seems to be a feature, not a bug :)
<bubba> thanx silwol
<silwol> np
<kiko> hey danilos 
<danilos> hi kiko
<kiko> how's it going man
<danilos> kiko: it's kinda ok, writing tests now, it's mostly a boring part :)
<kiko> danilos, hey tests are fun!
<danilos> yeah, kiko, one's gotta love them :)
<BjornT> kiko: i don't think there's much i can do about bug 75783 without access to the staging db, there's nothing obvious, and we have optimized the privacy query once before. i can ask stub to take a look at it tomorrow, though.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75783 in malone "+packagebugs page times out due privacy related clause in the queries." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75783
<kiko> BjornT, we're issuing too many queries in that page, I think.
<kiko> danilos, do you need any help, or are you cruising along okay?
<danilos> kiko: btw, I am thinking of switching my mind over a bit and doing tests for kde plural forms instead; or should I use FiF for that?
<danilos> kiko: I think I am fine; btw, what about trip to Brazil? do I need to plan anything? (I found out that Brazil embassy issues 90-day visas)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75797 in rosetta "Move translationimportqueue.txt test from doctest to functional test" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75797
<kiko> danilos, well, depends -- how long are the remaining firefox tests going to take you?
<kiko> part of the idea with FiF is doing tasks you can start and finish in a day
<danilos> kiko: between 4-7 hours
<kiko> it's your call then -- I would love to see the FF stuff up for an initial review, but I don't want to get you stuck on it and not get it done because we insisted on doing it
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, my first thought was to try to combine some queries. i guess i could try doing that and ask someone to test it later to see whether it improve things.
<danilos> kiko: as for FiF, I don't want you to smack me (so I won't say how long will it take), so I'll only say what needs doing for kde plural forms: parse '_n:blah\nblahs' into two strings, export that appropriately when format==KDEPO, and write tests
<kiko> BjornT, yeah, though combining BugTaskSet.search() queries would require some API changes
<BjornT> i know. but it might be the only option.
<carlos> danilos: I don't think that could be done in just one day
<carlos> danilos: specially without having an initial review of FF branch that would change a bit what you have right now
<danilos> carlos: that's why I talked only about doing tests instead
<carlos> danilos: why don't take a break with other smaller branches that you already have open?
<danilos> carlos: makes sense, sure
<carlos> danilos: oh, you mean write its tests?
<danilos> carlos: yeah
<carlos> it's a good way to split the task ;-)
<danilos> carlos: exactly :)
<kiko> yeah, I think that's all the more reasonable.
<bubba> got to go gotmail  thanks
<aa_> well, I am going to write a plugin for another bot that clones ubugtu's activity
<aa_> I just can't bring myself to have two bots
<aa_> but nice work
<kiko> why don't you reuse the ubugtu plugin?
<aa_> ubugtu is a plugin?
<kiko> Seveas
<kiko> ping :)
<somerville32> !usage
<aa_> kiko: see it is literally 0-100 lines of code for the other bot that I contribute to
<somerville32> No ubotu? :(
<aa_> and the other bot has thousands of unit tests :)
<kiko> yeah, I'd just try and share the code somehow
<aa_> ok, ok, forget the unit tests. But since I spent so much effor contributing to it, not using it is like selling my mother or using emacs or something
<aa_> kiko: well, I am going to try to use the xmlrpc, I assume it has stuff for getting bug data
<aa_> but I wonder how it gets notification of new bugs
<kiko> aa_, email. it is an email subscriber.
<aa_> oh, perfect
<aa_> see one of the plugins I wrote for this other bot does exactly that
<aa_> think of my poor mother! she is getting old and won't fetch a great price
<aa_> I'll check out the ubugtu code, anyway
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later
<kiko> lol
<jonh_wendell> as wendell@ubuntu.com is an alias, can't i set it as my Preferred address?
<elmo> no
<mdke> elmo: I've come across people who have done so without issues, are you sure?
<mdke> (an example is https://launchpad.net/people/nixternal)
<salgado> stub, my mirror-prober-trivialities branch has a small migration script, and Bjron suggested having it as an actual DB patch, so that we don't have to keep notes about when it needs to be run. what do you think is better? (the diff: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/salgado/launchpad/mirror-prober-trivialities/full-diff)
<jonh_wendell> mdke, elmo i've just done that. Emails are going to my previous preferred
<elmo> gar
<elmo> mdke: yes, I'm sure, I wrote the code
<elmo> jonh_wendell: your mail will stop working, I guarantee it - you've been warned
<mdke> elmo: fair enough. But nixternal's mail has been working like that for some months, maybe there is another explanation
<elmo> mdke: yes, he's kubuntu and ubuntu
<elmo> mdke: that triggers a bug in the merging from launchpad code
<elmo> he started out being just ubuntu and with a preferred email of gmail
<elmo> he later became kubuntu and then after that changed his preferred email to ubuntu
<elmo> due to a bug, the merge code has only noticed his preferred email change on the kubuntu id, not the ubuntu one
<mdke> gotcha
<elmo> if/when I fix that, his email will disappear too
<mdke> is there a bug open about people's email disappearing when they change their preferred mail to an alias like that?
<elmo> there's a spec to stop you doing it in the first place
<elmo> (and the email doesn't disappear, it bounces, it's only the address which disappears)
<kiko> yeah, and I think there's a bug about the bouncing
<elmo> there's not much else the merge stuff can do - it can't allow loops
<elmo> it needs to be stopped at the UI level
<mdke> sounds like it's all under control
<jonh_wendell> elmo, fixed, thanks for warning
<jonh_wendell> elmo, as i see a lot of people like that, i guess i could
<vil> hi, i would like to question about the ubuntu-membership
<vil> a week ago i was accepted as a new motu. this also provided me in LP with the ubuntu-membership
<vil> do i need to attend the CC to become a real member or was this enough?
<crimsun_> you're a real member.
<vil> ok then, i was just curious
<vil> is there a way how can i activate the vil@ubuntu.com address?
<somerville32> Vil isn't a member
<somerville32> His name is on the pending list on the Community Council Agenda
<crimsun_> that's completely ludicrous, since he's already MOTU
<vil> yes, I put that name there before i attended TB last week
<elmo> somerville32: that list isn't authoratitve
<crimsun_> vil: I suppose you'll need to show up to CC and get the wave-through, then.
<elmo> launchpad is
<elmo> and launchpad says he's a member
<elmo> his email alias already exists
* somerville32 cheers for vil.
<crimsun_> heh.
<elmo> it's just yet another gmail account
<elmo> and gmail doesn't allow you to send mail to yourself
<elmo> so people keep assuming their email alias isn't working
<carlos> kiko: TranslationReview and bug #68014 are landed
<vil> elmo: lol, you seem to see all what i am doing.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68014 in rosetta "Rosetta reverts translation fixes to old faulty values" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68014
<vil> elmo: so at last, attend CC or not, that is the question.
<elmo> vil: there's no need - as I said, you're already a member
<vil> great, thanks, i just wanted to have it clear.
<somerville32> elmo: Can I ask something of you or should I send it to rt?
<mdke> that's one question already
#launchpad 2006-12-15
<poolie> SteveA: ping?
<thumper> hey poolie, it's a little early for SteveA
<poolie> yeah i thought so
<thumper> both ddaa and SteveA are exactly 12 hours out of sync with me
<thumper> makes time calculations real easy
<thumper> but communication sometimes a little more difficult
<poolie> yel
<stub> thumper: I'm not sure how to proceed if we need to store the Bazaar DAGs in the relational db. Given the rough numbers Robert gave me in Singapore, it seemed that it would be impractical to explode the graphs into a table that would allow us to list all children/ancestors for a given node in a single query. And benchmarks using stored procedures to query the existing tree demonstrated that approach was too slow.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Rollout delayed until bugfixes land | Developer meeting: Thu 14 Dec, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* stub tries to recall the actual figures
<thumper> stub: for sure we can't work solely on an adjacency model
<thumper> that just doesn't work for 1000's of levels of recursion
<thumper> I've had some thoughts on a hybrid model, and using iteration instead of recursion
<thumper> can you point me at any plpythonu docs?
<thumper> that might be easier than plpgsql
<thumper> which is what I have always used before
<stub> file:///usr/share/doc/postgresql-doc-8.1/html/plpython.html
<thumper> stub cheers
<jamesh> so, is there a list of the things we want to do with the data?
<jamesh> that would give a good idea of what needs to be in the DB
<thumper> jamesh: no explicit list that I know of
<stub> I'm aware of: Given a node in a DAG, list a) All child nodes, b) All parent nodes, c) All descendants, d) All ancestors
<thumper> I'm wondering how much we can do through a web interface to the branches and avoid having it all in the db
<thumper> stub: but why?
<thumper> it is one of the reasons that I haven't invested too much time into it yet
<thumper> that and I haven't had much time yet
<thumper> that way we can use bzrlib to do the heavy lifting
<jamesh> the main one I could think of was "which branches have fully merged this one?", which is roughly calculating all nodes reachable by parent -> child edges
<stub> I'm not sure of the actual use to the end user. Just that my understanding was that if we could support that then we could support the envisaged UI reports from the relational db (not that I know what they are)
<jamesh> and maybe the inverse (which other branches does this branch contain)
<thumper> jamesh: that fits into what I have heard of the "auto merge detection" concept
<jamesh> are there other features we want?
<thumper> jamesh: does that degenerate down to is the tip of branch A in the ancestry for branch B
<thumper> if so, then A merged into B
<jamesh> thumper: yeah
<thumper> bzrlib is blinding at that sort of thing
<stub> But not given a set of 50 or 100 branches
<thumper> perhaps we look at an xmlrpc on the supermirror accessable through the lp ui
<stub> It works two branches at a time
<thumper> stub: true
<thumper> but is that what we want?
<stub> Thats between you and Mark I think :)
<thumper> surely we are more interested in the "have I been merged into my landing target"
<stub> I guess specing out what we want the pages to display do is the first step. Then we can work out if it is possible and how to do it.
<thumper> stub: that sounds like a plan to me
<stub> go forth and mock (up)
<thumper> my suggestion would be to not bother storing everything in the db if it isn't needed
<thumper> especially if the complexity has already been addressed elsewhere - like bzrlib
<jamesh> thumper: I sent an email last night about maybe changing the terms used in dbschema vocabularies, as a way to shorten the URLs in your branch filtering branch
<thumper> jamesh: yep read it (ddaa was keen on this too)
<jamesh> does it sound okay to you?
<thumper> I looked at it when I was first approaching the issue
<thumper> it has to do with how we create the vocabularies from the dbschema objects
<thumper> I didn't want to do too much with it at that stage due to the changes in the pipes that SteveA is looking at
<thumper> and I'll probably be implementing anyway
<jamesh> sure.
<thumper> so I'll make sure that it works
<jamesh> I think it is independent of Steve's proposed changes
<thumper> and I fully agree about using value instead of text to avoid i18n issues
<jamesh> but is probably worth doing afterwards
<thumper> well it would have meant hacking some vocab factories up
<thumper> and I want to make that easier anyway
<thumper> also widget changes in the pipes too
<jamesh> like auto-register vocabularies from the DBSchema metaclass or something?
* thumper things the pipes might get clogged
<thumper> I think the current plan is to have the enumeration class implement IVocabulary
<jamesh> ah.
<jamesh> that sounds good
<thumper> yep
<thumper> less registering
<thumper> (I think)
<thumper> at least we wouldn't need the factory file
<jamesh> as I said in the mail, it isn't just the potential i18n issues
* thumper rereads
<jamesh> we've changed a bug importance name in the past, and that broke bookmarks for a number of Ubuntu developers
<jamesh> and some queries that were linked off the Ubuntu wiki, iirc
<thumper> all it would take is a different vocab factory (I think)
<stub> Ohh... PostgreSQL 8.2 might give us facilities to do this using arrays and the new operators
<thumper> right now
<stub> (DAGs)
<thumper> stub: effective limits on arrays?
<stub> No idea. I'll wait until I have an install to investigate further.
<thumper> stub: are we on 8.1?
<stub> Yup
<stub> 8.2 released just a short while ago
<thumper> 8.3 has "with recurisive" planned
<thumper> :)
<thumper> FQ2007
<thumper> maybe
<stub> If we want to wait 6 months...
<stub> fq?
<stub> Hmm...
<thumper> first quarter
<jamesh> we probably want to wait for an 8.2 point release before considering it though, right?
<stub> recursive stuff would be ideal if it is efficient and not just the same stuff I've already benchmarked using stored procedures.
<stub> jamesh: They have been pretty good in the last few releases. I'd be game to give 8.2.0 a go if it passes our testing (although by that time, there will probably be a 8.2.1 anyway)
<thumper> stub: I believe that the recursive stuff was *much* faster than stored procs
<thumper> as it is an inherent knowledge at the db level of tree structures
<stub> enterprisedb supports this right now...
<stub> (using oracle syntax)
<thumper> eterprisedb?
<jamesh> thumper: a postgres fork that aims to make porting from Oracle easier
<stub> commercial release of PostgreSQL
<stub> I'm seeing July 2007 quoted for 8.3
<thumper> ok
* thumper being kicked out of the internet cafe, back on later
<spiv> jamesh: your latest blog entry seems to have a typo: a paragraph ending in an incomplete sentence "if you do development from multiple machines if you".
<jamesh> spiv: thanks.  Updated
<thumper> spiv: are you still working
<spiv> thumper: yep
<thumper> I'd like to organise a voice call
<thumper> skype?
<spiv> Sure.  I'll quickly find my headset...
<spiv> I'm on skype... "spivvo" is the name iirc.
<thumper> spiv: ok, I'll try now
<thumper> spiv: nope, seems like that isn't there
<carlos> morning
* ..[topic/#launchpad:matthewrevell] : Today is Fix-it Friday! | Rollout delayed until bugfixes land | Developer meeting: Thu 21 Dec, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> poolie: hi
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 minutes for a code update. Estimated downtime is 10 mins.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Today is Fix-it Friday! | Developer meeting: Thu 21 Dec, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<jsgotangco> ah
<stub> That should all be done now
<mhb> carlos: I read your mail on ubuntu-translators ... thanks for the fix.
<carlos> mhb: sorry for the extra delay...
<mhb> carlos: no problem. will the google indexing of translations also work soon? (or has it been deferred?)
<carlos> mhb: it's implemented, poke kiko on it, he needs to review it
<carlos> but anyway... I don't think that will happen before January
<carlos> I'm not sure we will do a code update on production just before leaving for holidays
<carlos> the whole company...
<matthewrevell> morning jenda
<jenda> hey there matthewrevell :)
<jenda> How's life treating you?
<jenda> And how's Canonical treating you? ;)
<jenda> And - where does ubuntulog store it's logs for this channel?
<jenda> found'em
<matthewrevell> jenda: Not bad on both fronts, thanks :)
<jenda> matthewrevell: Just in case you could make it, and were interested, there is a Marketing Team meeting on saturday, midnight UTC, after a looong time.
<jenda> I think you even attended the last one :)
<matthewrevell> jenda: Wow. Cool. Unlikely I'll be able to make it, but I'll try. Thanks for letting me knoiw
<jenda> But don't worry about it if you can't make it.
<jenda> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75874 in soyuz "please don't require Standards-Version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75874
<cprov> SteveA: hi, can you find someone to help me with a vhosts related error on dogfood ? https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileJQQHqQ.html
<SteveA> cprov: I can help you with that.
<cprov> SteveA: nice, is there something missing in dogfood config ?
<SteveA> cprov: where can I see the current dogfood config?
<cprov> SteveA: uhm, in your tree, config/dogfood/launchpad.conf (I'm using RF-head there)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> I'll pull down the latest and take a look
<cprov> SteveA: thanks
<SteveA> cprov: ok, so the dogfood config doesn't have a vhosts section in the launchpad section
<SteveA> and if dogfood runs a web server, then it should do
<SteveA> you can copy the one from staging, say, and then customize it
<SteveA> ping me if you need help knowing what to put where
<cprov> SteveA: sorry, power outage over here ..
<cprov> SteveA: will do, thanks o lot for identifying this.
<cprov> carlos: hi, any idea about how long patch-67-19-0.sql will take to be applied in dogfood ? (1 month old lp_prod copy)
<carlos> let me check...
<carlos> cprov: no idea, kiko did that change so I didn't do any timing on it
<cprov> carlos: ok, I have to wait, I guess
<matthewrevell> So, how's Fix-it Friday going?
* salgado is having a Fix-it [Wednesday,Thursday,Friday]  
<salgado> fixing a lot of small annoying issues on team membership notification
<matthewrevell> salgado: Ah, that sounds good. What sort of thing?
<salgado> matthewrevell, bugs: [WWW]  66787, [WWW]  73079, [WWW]  47227, [WWW]  47476, [WWW]  49637, [WWW]  55156.
<salgado> ah, crap. copy and pasting from the wiki doesn't always work
<matthewrevell> :) Thanks, I'll look them up
<salgado> matthewrevell, the links are at https://launchpad.canonical.com/PendingReviews
<matthewrevell> aha, superb
<salgado> it's mostly improving the messages in the notifications, avoiding duplicate notifications in some special cases and adding some new notifications
<salgado> I also took the opportunity to clean up/refactor some code, since it's been a long time since I last touched it
<matthewrevell> salgado: Cheers. I'm going to type up a small report. Nothing too grand, as we're starting off small.
<salgado> that's great! :)
<kiko> morning
<kiko> how is everybody
<aa_> excellent, thank-you
<kiko> good to hear
* carlos -> lunch
* danilos -> carlos' lunch
<cprov> kiko: ping
<kiko> cprov, pong
<cprov> kiko: hi, can you do a quick review for me, the bug is kind of urgent, it's blocking distro-team
<cprov> kiko: fix for bug #75874
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75874 in soyuz "please don't require Standards-Version" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75874
<cprov> kiko: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/cprov/launchpad/soyuz-fixes/full-diff
<aa_> sorry to bother, can we get commit emails from the supermirror, or was I right in seeing that this specification has not been fulfilled?
<LarstiQ> you can have commit mails sent locally
<LarstiQ> it would really be 'push mails' for the sm
<aa_> sorry yes, push emails
<aa_> by locally, you mean in my local branch?
<kiko> aa_, tim's working on that; should be ready for the next rollout
<aa_> tim peters?
<LarstiQ> aa_: hah, we wish :)
<ddaa> aa_: Tim Penhey
<ddaa> his nickname is thumper
<LarstiQ> aa_: by locally, I mean having the email plugin installed, and having a post_commit=bzrlib.plugins.email.post_commit section in ~/.bazaar/locations.conf or bazaar.conf
<ddaa> Great to have him around, so he can actually implement all those cool things with bzr integration that we wanted to do forever but never had the time for.
<LarstiQ> aa_: it will then send out a mail for every commit you do in the covered branch.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: I can pile all such requests on him?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: we've got a bug tracker for such requests :)
<ddaa> actually the reason this email stuff is being done now is that there is an explicit need for it from Ubuntu
<aa_> LarstiQ: ok, that is a perfect solution for now, thanks
<ddaa> there's still so much more to do than we can possibly do...
<ddaa> I'm just voicing out my unrelenting pleasure at seeing how having Tim in appears to unstuck so many good things.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: good to hear
* LarstiQ thinks up more things to restuck.
<ddaa> don't think too hard, we already have a full agenda for the next six months :)
<matthewrevell> Is there a way to view Launchpad users in order of karma?
<jenda> matthewrevell: if you find it tell me :)
<jenda> I've always been looking for that :)
<matthewrevell> jenda: Ah, interesting :) If it's not there, I wonder how many people would find it useful.
<BjornT> matthewrevell: i don't think you can see all the users overall, but for each product/distribution you can see the top contributors.
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Thanks. I'll give it a go for Ubuntu, then.
<BjornT> matthewrevell: btw, if you need something for your Fix-It Friday report, you could add bug 75783. it fixes a timeout problem when listing open bugs statistics for packages a person is a bug contact for.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75783 in malone "+packagebugs page times out due privacy related clause in the queries." [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75783
<matthewrevell> BjornT: cool, thanks
<mhb> I wonder - would it be possible for a translation team of a non-LP project (alsa, for instance) to somehow start a project in Launchpad and manage the translations via Rosetta?
<kiko> mhb, what do you mean by "non-LP project"? launchpad is open for any open source project to use
<mhb> kiko: I know
<mhb> kiko: what I mean is if only a part of a project (one certain translation team) is able to start a LP project and if those people have the possibility of uploading .po templates by themselves
<kiko> mhb, certainly -- you don't need official endorsement to use launchpad to translate any project.
<mhb> kiko: I have guessed that. Is it easy to upload new .po templates to a project in LP?
<kiko> yeah, pretty easy.
<kiko> danilos or carlos can assist you if you have trouble.
<danilos> mhb: sure, the only thing is that we'll have to manually approve the first POT upload (since there are some settings we have to do), and from then on, it'll all go automatically
<mhb> danilos: so after the first upload the templates are fetched from the project the day they are released?
<danilos> mhb: no, you'd still have to upload them manually
<danilos> mhb: there are some plans for adding VCS integration (using bazaar branches), but we're not there yet
<mhb> danilos: thanks
<matthewrevell> Other than BjornT and salgado, does anyone have any Fix-it Friday news?
<danilos> mhb: no problem; if you run into any problem while trying this out, feel free to ask
<mhb> danilos: maybe I have one more question, but a trivial one. Are the ubuntu translator teams able to get translation rights on other projects?
<danilos> mhb: sure, it's up to your product to select "translation group" which will be used there
<danilos> mhb: you can even keep it completely open, though that may not be very good for the quality of your translations
<mhb> danilos: I believe that. Thanks for the answers.
<danilos> mhb: np :)
<j^> hi, is there any way to browse/view the source of a bzr branche hosted by launchpad in the browser?
<kiko> not currently, j^
<j^> kiko: are there any plans to add that?
<carlos> j^: yes
<SteveA> j^: it'll happen soon, and certainly by the end of January.  I secretly expect it to appear much sooner than that.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:matthewrevell] : Developer meeting: Thu 21 Dec, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mhb> one more rosetta-related question
<mhb> update manager has msgid strings like " msgid "Every %s days" " which don't need extra plural forms in English but they do in other languages. This string has no msgid_plural defined. If I define it myself in the .po file and then upload it, would that change anything?
<carlos> mhb: no
<carlos> mhb: you need to 'fix' the application
<carlos> Rosetta will store your translation, but you will not see it unless the application uploads a fixed .pot file
<carlos> s/uploads/generates/
<mhb> carlos: How can I find out who's responsible for that?
<carlos> mhb: mvo is the author
<mhb> carlos: is he allowed to change .pot files for Edgy so we can fix it there?
<carlos> mhb: well, the fix is not just 'fix' .pot files
<carlos> I would do it myself
<carlos> he needs to change the application
<carlos> to be able to use plural forms for that message
<carlos> or your translation will be ignored
<mhb> aww
<carlos> once he fixes it and releases an update for Ubuntu (I don't think that will happen in Edgy, but you can ask for it just in case is possible) Rosetta will get the new .pot file automatically
<mhb> that's what I really dislike. Bugs that l10n team can't fix but he will be criticised for them.
<mhb> carlos: thanks for the info. I'll go poke mvo and discuss it with him.
<carlos> mhb: well, that's a bug in the application, so it's quite easy to state that... The problem is that is not a critical or security problem, that's why I don't think the fix would land in Edgy...
<mhb> carlos: Don't worry, I see your point. I just don't like such nasty bugs.
<carlos> kiko: UI changes that you asked for TranslationReview are implemented, (included the javascript) and needs a reviewer
<ctrlsoft> thanks for making lp usable without images! works like a charm over slow connections
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75942 in launchpad "Karma page does not build correct name when it ends with "s"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75950 in malone "Debian tasks have lost all content" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75950
#launchpad 2006-12-16
<kiko> ctrlsoft, you're welcome!
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<kiko> hey mpt
<kiko> how's it hanging out east?
<mpt> hey hey
<mpt> Sunny and warm
<kiko> raining like it's never going to stop here today
<kiko> fun!
<kiko> my sister is flying in from minnesota finally
<mpt> Michy or Susie?
<mpt> BjornT, did those private bugs that only the reporter is subscribed to get weeded out yet?
<mpt> oy, highlighting of the active bugtask has broken
<kiko> michy, mpt 
<kiko> mpt, I don't think the private bugs got weeded out yet
<kiko> mpt, and a bug was filed about highlighting yesterday or so
<kiko> there's another critical one I just identified
<mpt> Would that be cherrypick-worthy?
<kiko> yes, certainly
<kiko> I consider UI regressions here serious
* kiko is writing mantis support tonight
<kiko> it's actually not /that/ hard
<kiko> though it's annoying.
<crimsun_> kiko: thank you so much.
<kiko> crimsun_, should be all ready to go by next week, and rolled out in the next deployment
<kiko> crimsun_, what's most annoying about it is the way you can't tell the CSV export what bugs you want to look at
<kiko> crimsun_, and the default filter ignores closed bugs, so I need to do some posting to get that going
<kiko> crimsun_, btw, you care about ALSA, right?
<crimsun_> kiko: aye
<kiko> crimsun_, it's the only site that refuses to work with my cookie hack. I'm still looking at packet logs for that one.
<mpt> kiko, I'll report a bug about the private bugs so it's harder to forget
<kiko> I think there is one already, mpt, but you should critical it, maybe
<mpt> However, it will still be possible for people to create bug reports that only they can see
<mpt> Critical it? reeeeeeeeally?
<kiko> well, want it to get solved or not? :)
<kiko> mpt, it's not trivial to do that, though. they need to report it as security and there be no security contact, I believe -- and even then they get warned.
<mpt> Oh, of course
<mpt> I was thinking the existence of "Subscribe Someone Else" meant that you could unsubscribe someone else, but of course you can't
<mpt> (which iirc has been reported as a bug in itself)
<kiko> it has indeed.
<kiko> and actually, if the security contact is not there, I think the product owner gets subscribed
<kiko> would need to confirm but I think that's what the test says
* mpt kinda prefers the orange-less bug reports...
<mpt> relevant: bug 52915, bug 52656
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52915 in malone "Reassigning a private bug to a different product doesn't notify either the new product maintainer or security contact" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52915
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52656 in malone "Reports that bug contacts have been subscribed when they haven't" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52656
<kiko> whoa, that second bug sounds bad. what's it about?
<mpt> and bug 757
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 757 in malone "Assignee should be CC'd when assigneed to a private bug" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/757
<kiko> well
<kiko> that one is interesting.. but yeah, I guess it makes sense
<mpt> ah, we do have a report about fixing the private bugs, and I reported it, even
<mpt> bug 59846
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59846 in malone "We need a script to fix the subscribers of private bugs" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59846
<Fujitsu> kiko: Thanks for bumping severity of the Debian task one, it's a rather irritating regression.
<kiko> Fujitsu, it's pretty severe -- does it not affect bugzilla watches?
<Fujitsu> I'm not quite sure... It doesn't affect Sourceforge, I know.
<Fujitsu> You're right, Bugzilla watches are broken too.
<Fujitsu> Oops, that wasn't one.
<kiko> I think the template is broken for watch status display and expansion
<kiko> which is pretty annoying
<Fujitsu> Bugzilla watches are unaffected; it's only Debian watches that seem to be broken.
<kiko> Fujitsu, hmmm, how odd
<kiko> Fujitsu, okay, I see why in the code now. It's a silly corner case.
* kiko hates corner cases
<mpt> kiko, what's the "other critical one [you]  just identified"? Another UI bug?
<kiko> mpt, it was Fujitsu who identified it
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/75950
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75950 in malone "Debian tasks have lost all content" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<kiko> I just added a patch to it
<kiko> feel free to write a test for it and land it ;-)
<kiko> that code is kinda bonkers
<kiko> but...
<Fujitsu> So it's likely to be cherrypicked at some point in the near future?
<Fujitsu> That's rather messy looking code...
<kiko> I think it's more that it's trying to do something rather complicated.
<kiko> it's likely to be landed as soon as I get somebody to look at it for me
<Fujitsu> Great :)
<kiko> wow, 00:30 alread
<kiko> y
* kiko yawns
<kiko> No handlers could be found for logger "root"
<mpt> kiko, can I [rs=kiko]  moving the Description field to the end of the bug editing form?
<kiko> how do I work around that I wonder
<kiko> mpt, sure, I'm in favor of that.
<WaterSevenUb> Hi. Does anyone know where is the UI feature Carlos is mentioning on https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/53? It must be pretty obvious...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53 in rosetta "Feature request: Moderation page" [High,Fix committed]  
<mpt> WaterSevenUb, sorry, no
<mpt> Try asking carlos or danilo-out when they're back, or comment in the bug report asking for a more specific URL :-)
<WaterSevenUb> mpt, yeah. Thanks anyway :-)
<mpt> jamesh, got time for a quick review for a Critical bug?
<mpt> or kiko, if you're still awake? :-)
<mpt> or spiv?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75976 in launchpad "E-mail message about merging accounts is confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75976
<mpt> gnaaaargh
* mpt throws a knife at the "Report a Bug" link on the Report a Bug pages
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75977 in malone "Text linking to complex bug reporting form needs tweaking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75977
<kiko> mpt?
<jordi> kiko: it's pretty bad
<jordi> report a bug on the report a bug page :)
<kiko> it happens in the best families
<kiko> some even have cyclists in them
<jordi> is there EPO involved?
<kiko> "if there's a cyclist there's a vial" is the saying
<jordi> wisdom at works
<sigurdga> hi rosetta gurus. will dapper translations be merged to edgy?
<sigurdga> or will translations only be copied to new releases (as feisty) once?
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> is it possible in malone to have two bug watches in debian in the same bug?
<kiko-phone> Adri2000, it is possible, but not a very good idea
<Adri2000> kiko: why?
<kiko> why is it possible? or why is it not a very good idea?
<Adri2000> why is it not a very good idea?
<kiko> well, it's like making salad with a chainsaw. you can do it but why would you want to?
<mdke_> make salad?
* mdke_ nods
<Adri2000> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/zsnes/+bug/70600 < there are two bugs filed in debian about that
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70600 in zsnes "Zsnes needs a menu entry / .desktop file" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> Adri2000, the same bug in debian, or two different ones?
<kiko> are they not dupes?
<Adri2000> I don't know how duplicates work in the debian bts
<Adri2000> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=361552 http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=367942
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 361552 in zsnes "zsnes: Add launcher for GNOME menu" [Wishlist,Open]  
<kiko> Adri2000, hmm, me neither. mdke_, do you know?
<kiko> argh, I need to skip out
<mdke_> no, sorry
<kiko> Adri2000, can you email the -users  mailing list? I'll look into it for you.
<mdke_> I can't even make salad
<Adri2000> kiko-afk: okay
<Adri2000> email sent
<Adri2000> something else, what is the new "Nominate for Release" supposed to do?
<Adri2000> I thought it was like the old "backport fix to releases", but it does strange things: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/k3d/+bug/64848
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64848 in k3d "[SRU: EDGY]   packaging typo - k3d does not install" [High,Confirmed]   (Assigned to: Adrien Cunin (adri2000))
<mpt> kiko-afk, https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileLQFJ0R.html
<mpt> sigurdga, I think it's being done occasionally manually, and will eventually become automatic
<mpt> Adri2000, no, debbugs is unusual in that it's the only bugtracker where you'd want to do that
<mpt> it's bug 72194 if you're interested
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72194 in malone "Debian might have several related bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72194
<mpt> and now I should go to sleep
<Seveas> @channel plugins.bugtracker.showassignee True
<mdke_> nice
<kiko-afk>  bug 72194
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72194 in malone "Debian might have several related bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72194
<EmxBA> can someone help me with ubuntu wiki?
<mdke> EmxBA: alright (although the appropriate channel is #ubuntu
<EmxBA> tables on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/FujitsuAmiloL6825 should be fixed
<EmxBA> i've asked there too, mdke 
<mdke> right. You want to know how to fix the tables?
<mdke> it can be tricky - have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnTables and play around until you nail it
<EmxBA> just to make nice formatting because right now i see lots of | 
<mdke> yes. That page should help you. 
#launchpad 2006-12-17
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<somerville32> Hi mpt
<mpt> Ugh, I reported a duplicate of a bug I reported
* Fujitsu locates the nearest LP-clobbering device.
<Fujitsu> Why do I not have permission to open a Debian task for a bug?
<Fujitsu> May I point out bug #76068 to somebody with importance-setting powers?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76068 in malone "Forbidden error when trying to link a remote distrubution bugtracker" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76068
<EmxBA> can someone add https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-bs to https://translations.launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/ ?
<LarstiQ> Fujitsu: because bugs are also set for importance according to the resources available
<LarstiQ> Fujitsu: at least, that is what we do for bzr
<mantiena-baltix> hi all
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA: hi
<Keybuk> Why is Malone returning HTML pages for some bugs?
<kiko-afk> Keybuk?
<kiko-afk> Keybuk, isn't malone all html?
<Keybuk> kiko-afk: ah, it's unique to bug 1 then?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
* kiko-afk looks
<kiko-afk> Keybuk, possibly to handle slashdotting?
<Keybuk> no idea, that's why I was asking
<mdke> must be something like that
<kiko-afk> yeah, must be
<kiko-afk> Keybuk, you can see it via this sort of URL though
<kiko-afk> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]   - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<Keybuk> ah, I see
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk: could you help me to fix some launchpad problems ? I'm Ubuntu-based distro maintainer (http://launchpad.net/distros/baltix ) and it seems now I can't use launchpad even as bug tracking system - I get too many "Not allowed here" errors :(
<mantiena-baltix> for example I can't add my comment to a bugreport:
<mantiena-baltix> https://launchpad.net/distros/baltix/+bug/66750/+addcomment
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66750 in Baltix "Nuorod pataisymai Firefox'ui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko-afk> mantiena-baltix, hmmm, how odd.
<Keybuk> http://librarian.launchpad.net/5429953/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-sparc.linux-meta_2.6.20.1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<Keybuk> ^ What's wrong with this picture? :)
<kiko-afk> Keybuk, connection refused to ftpmaster.internal?
<Keybuk> kiko-afk: no
<Keybuk> the fact that the log is for linux-meta 2.6.20.1
<kiko-afk> is that normal?
<Keybuk> but the content is about kdebluetooth
<kiko-afk> that seems to be true too
<kiko-afk> is /that/ normal 8)
<Keybuk> no :p
<kiko-afk> hmmm, two bugs in one minute, might be a record
<Keybuk> so our kernel is currently dep-waiting on pieces of the kde stack
<kiko-afk> Keybuk, could somebody have possibly have corked an upload?
<Keybuk> doubt it
<SteveA> aha
<SteveA> bug # 1
<kiko-afk> indeed that naughty bug
<SteveA> that's a temporary measure to avoid a particular slashdotting
<SteveA> I need to ask elmo to remove the anti=slashdot measure
<SteveA> seeing as that slashdotting is past
<kiko-afk> I do not claim publically to be anti-slashdot
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA: how are you doing ?
<SteveA> hi mantiena-baltix 
<SteveA> I'm fine.  I live in Amsterdam now.  How are you?
<kiko-afk> mantiena-baltix, can you add a comment using https://launchpad.net/distros/baltix/+bug/66750/ 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66750 in Baltix "Nuorod pataisymai Firefox'ui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko-afk> mantiena-baltix, i.e. is only the specific +addcomment page busted?
* SteveA files an RT request about bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk: I can't add comment in any way to this bug :(
<kiko-afk> mantiena-baltix, what happens when you view that page? oh, when posting it fails?
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk: I don't have any problems with viewing, but when I press button "Save changes" I get an error message:
<mantiena-baltix>  Not allowed here
<mantiena-baltix> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<mantiena-baltix> You are logged in as Mantas Kriauinas
<kiko-afk> ok.
<kiko-afk> mantiena-baltix, filed a critical bug on that. thanks for bringing it to my attention.
<mantiena-baltix> Same error message I get when trying to register Baltix release - https://launchpad.net/distros/baltix/+addrelease
<mantiena-baltix> Baltix distribution is older than Ubuntu, but I still can't register new release :(
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk: could you tell me bug number ?
<kiko-afk> mantiena-baltix, it will show up here in the channel.
* mantiena-baltix is waiting
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76161 in malone "+addcomment has broken permissions for Baltix" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76161
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk: is bug 76161 also about permission problem when registering new release (https://launchpad.net/distros/baltix/+addrelease ) ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76161 in malone "+addcomment has broken permissions for Baltix" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76161
<kiko-afk> no, it is not. that's another bug.
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk: it seems you told me some time ago, that release registration problems are known and will be fixed, but I can't find any bugreport in malone about this, maybe you know if there is registered bugreport about this ?
<kiko-afk> I thought there was.
<kiko-afk> the reason that's not fixed is that it requires a data model change that nobody wants to agree upon
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk: I also think so, but I can't find :(
<kiko-afk> I've tried to bring it up a thousand times bug other things keep distracting me
<kiko-afk> s/bug/but
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76163 in soyuz "BinaryPackageFile.url undefined when visiting the page for resulting binaries for a builds" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76165 in malone "NullBugTasks lack cojoined_master (and this situation is untested)" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76165
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk: sorry for disturbing, but it seems now I even can't register new milestone (in the past I registered 2 milestones for Baltix, but now we need to register new milestone - "edgy" for edgy-based Baltix release)
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk: maybe you could register new milestone or new release for Baltix ?
<kiko-afk> mantiena-baltix, I can't -- it's the data model problem I pointed out to you
<kiko-afk> I will find a solution; it's on my todo list, but that list.. sucks
<mantiena-baltix> :(
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk: it seems I didn't understood you - I thought, that only I can't register new release or new milestone, but launchpad admins can...
<kiko-afk> that's not exactly the current problem, though that was the original problem
<kiko-afk> now it has to do with how milestones and releases are tied together
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk: so, now nobody can't register nor new release, nor new milestone for Baltix ?
<kiko-afk> yeah.
<mantiena-baltix> cool
<kiko-afk> and yes it's a bug
<mantiena-baltix> it would be strange if this will be not a bug ;)
<kiko-afk> indeed! unfortunately it seems I have too many bugs
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk: it seems you need more developers, who can help you ;)
<kiko-afk> mantiena-baltix, I'm interviewing something like 4 developers a week
<kiko-afk> so we should have more people on-board soon
<mantiena-baltix> cool
<kiko-afk> meanwhile have patience with us poor sunday launchpad hacking team
<kiko-afk> (sunday hacking is more fun than usual :-)
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk: :-]  btw, I still didn't found how to add new package to Baltix distro in launchpad :( It's still not implemented or just there are no weblink for this ?
<kiko-afk> mantiena-baltix, what do you mean exactly -- a new package name?
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk: I mean this - look at https://launchpad.net/distros/baltix/+allpackages
<kiko-afk> mantiena-baltix, that's only used when launchpad manages your uploads
<kiko-afk> which we will eventually
<kiko-afk> probably first half of 2007, after PPAs
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk: ok, so now I still can't use launchpad for uploading/registering source packages for Baltix ?
<kiko-afk> right.
<markvandenborre> anyone out here with more information about https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1169
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1169 in launchpad "Launchpad should support OpenID" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<markvandenborre> I've just seen https://blueprints.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/login-service
<kiko-afk> markvandenborre, it's on the roadmap, but not for the next two months.
<markvandenborre> kiko-afk, do I hear "within this and a year, it should certainly be there"?
<kiko-afk> you do, unless the roadmap changes (which it does but not very often)
<markvandenborre> ah, that would be great news for locoteams!
<markvandenborre> thx for the info, kiko-afk !
<kiko-afk> you're most welcome
<Aquarius> Can someone tell me how to de-register from launchpad?
<mdke> Aquarius: I don't think it can be done. But there is no harm is being registered without using the account. Or if you have another account, you can merge the old one with it
<Aquarius> Merging is what I'll do. I registered with a vanity address and the forwarding server delayed the amil to it, so I registered with the "real" address.
<Aquarius> Thanks
<Aquarius> How do I merge them?
<thumper> morning mpt
* kiko-afk YAWNS
* mdke covers kiko-afk's mouth
<thumper> kiko-afk: even reading that made me yawn
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
#launchpad 2007-12-10
<CarlFK> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/django/trunk/files  click on "  view revision" = 500 server error
<spiv> CarlFK: could you file a bug report about that at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar?
<CarlFK> will do
<spiv> Thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #175228 in launchpad-bazaar "view revision = 500 Internal error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175228
 * Fujitsu thinks that's a dupe.
<spiv> Fujitsu: if it is, that's not a big deal.
<CarlFK> there were a few 500's that seemed different and had been listed as fixed, 
<Fujitsu> Oh, it's not the %2F one.
<thumper> CarlFK: what are you supposed to see when you click on "view revision"?
<CarlFK> thumper: no clue.  I was searching for the debian/ dir
<spiv> thumper: presumably something like http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/django/trunk/revision/vcs-imports%40canonical.com-20071209101856-n7t2yzgxd1yjqomp?start_revid=vcs-imports%40canonical.com-20071209101856-n7t2yzgxd1yjqomp
<spiv> CarlFK: I wouldn't expect to find a debian/ dir in a vcs-imports branch -- those are branches imported directly from upstreams' SVN or CVS trunk.
<CarlFK> so I hear
<jml> spiv: I love those URLs :)
<spiv> jml: yeah :/
<spiv> jml: it'd be nice if it generated URLs like http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/django/trunk/revision/4416 instead, seeing as they work...
<spiv> If only we had some clones of mwh...
<jml> eerie.
<poolie> hi
<poolie> can anyone easily delete a junk/spam spec for me?
<poolie> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+spec/harsha+vardan
<poolie> if "not easily" i'll just blank it out
<thumper> poolie: not easily I think is the answer there
 * Fujitsu thinks that blueprint triaging/deleting functions would be useful.
 * thumper agrees with Fujitsu
 * Fujitsu notes that 2000 blueprints for Ubuntu is probably a bit silly.
<mdke> would it be a valid bug if I request that more email headers be added to the emails about group member changes, I find it quite hard to filter them
<mdke> especially now that the name in the From box depends on the group rather than being the same all the time
<BjornT> mdke: yes, i think that would be a valid bug report. if you'll include your use cases in the bug, it increases the chance of it being fixed soon.
<mdke> BjornT: will do, thanks for your help
 * Fujitsu watches the chance of it being fixed in the next six months jump from `strongly very unlikely' to `mildly strongly very unlikely'.
 * Fujitsu goes back to his cave.
<jamesh> given the heat, retreating to a cave doesn't sound too bad ...
<Fujitsu> Is it particularly hot? A slightly warm 21°C in Melbourne.
<jamesh> 34°C here in Perth
<spiv> I've been enjoying the storms in Sydney recently.  Hail yesterday, and lightning struck a tree about 40m from my kitchen on Friday -- bright flash, loud crack of thunder, and then I turned around to see smoke coming off a tree in the rain.
<spiv> Wonderfully dramatic weather.
<Fujitsu> jamesh: Ah.
<mrevell> morning Launchpad!
<Fujitsu> Hey mrevell.
<mrevell> Hey Fujitsu
<_polto_> hello
<mrevell> Hi _polto_
<_polto_> what's going with PPA ? i uploaded a package yesterday, no any confirmation by mail, and nothing on the interface ..
<mrevell> _polto_: Let me check if there are any known issues.
<_polto_> thanks
<mrevell> _polto_: Sorry, I'll be another minute or two.
<_polto_> ok, no pb
<mrevell> _polto_: Hi - would you be able to private message me your email address and Launchpad username, please? The person I need to speak to is in Brazil and not available for another hour or so.
 * Fujitsu can look for obvious issues.
<Fujitsu> _polto_: Is the .changes file signed with a key that is associated with your Launchpad account?
<_polto_> yes, i just tried first time to do polto at domain.com and not @
<_polto_> is it what ?
<Fujitsu> That would do it, yes.
<_polto_> ok
<_polto_> :)
<Fujitsu> That will cause it to silently die.
<_polto_> thanks
<_polto_> uuh
<_polto_> :)
<_polto_> ok, i'll retry with my mail.
<mrevell> Thanks Fujitsu - perhaps that's something I should pop in the PPA FAQ?
<Fujitsu> mrevell: I'
<Fujitsu> *I've seen it a couple of times, so that would be a good idea.
<Fujitsu> I am of the opinion that it should email the signer in such a situation, but other more important people have other ideas.
<Fujitsu> For good reason.
<_polto_> ok, and how to know who maintain liblivemedia package in ubuntu distribution ?
<Fujitsu> _polto_: It is unlikely that there is a specific maintainer; we maintain the vast majority of packages as a team.
<Fujitsu> (we can be found in #ubuntu-motu)
<_polto_> ok
<mantiena-baltix> hi all
<Fujitsu> Hi mantiena-baltix.
<mantiena-baltix> Fujitsu: are you launchpad developer ?
<Fujitsu> I am not.
 * Fujitsu is a mortal.
<mantiena-baltix> danilos: hi, SteveA told me, that I should ask you about translations upload problems
<mantiena-baltix> could you look at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/gcompris/+imports ?
 * Fujitsu wonders who designed the new team membership change emails... They don't say Launchpad anywhere other than the from address, not even name.
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Thanks, I'll take a look at those
<Fujitsu> mrevell: The emails?
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Yeah.
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<Fujitsu> `ubuntu-dev deactivated by mdz' isn't entirely informative, and is a little scary.
<mrevell> mantiena-baltix: jtv may also be able to help you if danilos isn't around at the moment.
<Fujitsu> (that was the entire subject)
<mrevell> mantiena-baltix: Let me see if I can find him
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Thanks. Actually, do you mind filing a bug?
<Fujitsu> mrevell: Not at all. I'll do so now.
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Thanks :) I'll assign it to me. 
<Fujitsu> I wish I could convince staging to send mail, so I could test the other emails.
<mantiena-baltix> mrevell: Did you found jtv ?
<mrevell> mantiena-baltix: Sorry, just pinged him.
<jtv> Question about gcompris imports?
<Fujitsu> jtv: mantiena-baltix was wondering about them.
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: is it about the Lithuanian translation?
<mrevell> thanks jtv
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: yes, I'm trying to upload fixed Gcompris translation but without success
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: firstly I forgot to keep X-Launchpad-Export-Date tag and got an email about this only after 2 days :(
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: now I added this tag, but new po file doesn't appear in imports queue :(
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: and this time it failed because of bug 173144.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173144 in rosetta "Import failure on translation credits" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173144 - Assigned to Jeroen T. Vermeulen (jtv)
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: The import must contain a translation credits message, which it's not supposed to.
<jtv> For translations in Launchpad, credits are generated automatically.
<jtv> So a message like that is supposed to be ignored, but because of this bug, the import will fail.
<mantiena-baltix> very strange - translation credits exists in exported file from launchpad also in original file from Gcompris SVN
<Fujitsu> jtv: Do you mean it *does* contain, as opposed to *needs to* contain?
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: Sorry, yes, I mean "this must be because it contains"
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: so, I sould remove translation_credits msgid ?
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: exactly.
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: where this happens on Ubuntu translations, I announce it on ubuntu-translators, but maybe this happened too recently.
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: if I remove translator_credits msgid, then all Gcompris Lithuanian translators (there are 4) will be not happy :(
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: they shouldn't notice a difference because the lists are auto-generated.  (Remove them *only* from the Ubuntu translation, not from the upstream one!)
<ubotu> New bug: #175276 in launchpad "Launchpad does not tell you that you have cookies disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175276
<ubotu> New bug: #175277 in launchpad "Membership deactivation emails are misleading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175277
 * Fujitsu thinks the former is a dupe.
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: How launchpad can find translators during autogeneration ? 
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: not all are registered in launchpad
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: aren't they?
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: some translators translated Gcompris 4 years ago ! Launchpad didn't existed in these days ...
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: are you talking about the Ubuntu translation or the original upstream translation?
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: I'm talking about original translators, which are mentioned in msgid "translator_credits"
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: why I can't remove old translation (dated 2007-12-07) from https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/gcompris/+imports ? When I choose "Deleted" I get red message "There are 4 errors." and that's all :(
<mantiena-baltix> What errors and where ?
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: you don't really need to delete the Failed ones, but can you try something for me?
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: What should I try for you ?
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: can you filter your view of the queue on only the status of the entry/entries you want to delete, and then try again?
<jtv> So if you're trying to delete the Blocked one, for example, you select Show: Blocked and click Filter.
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: I see dropdown list only for "po/lt.po", which status now is "Needs Review" (The status for this file yesterday was "Failed", but when I tried to upload new lt.po file then status of old file changed automatically to "Needs Review" :-/ )
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: when you upload the file again, your new upload takes the place of the old one.
<mdz_> Fujitsu,mrevell: that was me removing ubuntu-dev from revu because I had been getting email every day about the fact that it was going to expire (and it was OK for it to expire)
<mdz_> (according to dholbach)
<Fujitsu> mdz_: I wasn't questioning the rationale for removing it, but thanks for explaining!
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: but file date didn't change when I've uploaded new file :(
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: that's not ideal, but it's normal.
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: bwt I see two Gutsy translations uploaded, and one of them has an empty translator-credits message.
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: where you see this ?
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: in the same upload queue page you were looking at.
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: maybe that's a permissions matter though.
<Hobbsee> mailman has never been great on explanations.
<Hobbsee> can someone unmoderate my mail, when they feel bored/
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: which ones you see uploaded ? Lithuanian translations or other languages ?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: To -users?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: no, i can post to the dev list, without being a canonical employee :P
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: I see two Lithuanian ones (plus some other languages)
<mantiena-baltix> hehe, you have very good eyes ;) Could you paste dates of these uploaded files ?
<ubotu> New bug: #175298 in launchpad-bazaar "Anyone can set "Best Fix Available"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175298
<_polto_> is it possible to delete some old packages or bad named packaged from my PPA ?
<stdin> _polto_: you should file a request on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion 
<_polto_> thanks
<AlexC_> Hey all,
<AlexC_> I'm wondering what status to do I set for a blueprint that someone has registered that we wont or aren't going to implement
<AlexC_> s/do I//
<ddaa> "Not for us"
<ddaa> that's the name of the status
<ddaa> AlexC_: ^
<AlexC_> ddaa, I don't see that anyway in the list
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> AlexC_: that's Priority = "not"
<ddaa>         This feature has been proposed but the project leaders have decided
<ddaa>         that it is not appropriate for inclusion in the mainline codebase.
<ddaa>         See the status whiteboard or the
<ddaa>         specification itself for the rationale for this decision. Of course,
<ddaa>         you are welcome to implement it in any event and publish that work
<ddaa>         for consideration by the community and end users, but it is unlikely
<ddaa>         to be accepted by the mainline developers.
<AlexC_> ddaa, do you have a link where you got that from? I'd be interested in reading what all the statuses mean
<ddaa> from looking at the code :)
<ddaa> There must be some doc somewhere, let me look.
<AlexC_> ddaa, oh ^^
<AlexC_> though, what do I still put for the status to go along with that priority?
<ddaa> I do not think the status will matter much.
<ddaa> I can't find a detailed documentation about the various release statuses.
<ddaa> It would not harm to have a look at https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/BlueprintReleasePlanning
<ddaa> Most priority values are fairly straightforward, Not is just a bit of a special case.
<ubotu> New bug: #175345 in launchpad ""Bug #175078 is not in Ubuntu" even though (I think) it is" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175345
<ubotu> New bug: #175359 in launchpad "data info is incorrect for spanish translation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175359
<ubotu> New bug: #175363 in launchpad ""edit this announcement" link does not show the initial text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175363
<ubotu> New bug: #175364 in launchpad "Wishlist: pull from existing rss feed for announcements" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175364
<afflux> hi! I'm the upstream author of gdecrypt, which is a registered product on launchpad. I'd like to use rosetta for translations, but my translation file still seems to need a review by an admin. Is there any way to speed this up or should I just wait?
<afflux> url for the queue is https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/gdecrypt/trunk/+imports
<ubotu> New bug: #175372 in launchpad "LP announcement menu separator not clear after retract" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175372
<thumper> afflux: I believe filing a question on the launchpad project might speed it up
<thumper> afflux: or rosetta even: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion
<afflux> thumper: okay, thank you
<MTecknology> how do i add multiple files in launchpad?
<thumper> MTecknology: what do you mean?
<MTecknology> thumper, I want to attack files to a bug, but i only see room for one file
<thumper> MTecknology: I think if you want to attach multiple files you need to do so one at a time
<thumper> MTecknology: or tar them up
<MTecknology> aight
<ubotu> New bug: #175379 in launchpad "RSS announcement date should be a drop down box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175379
<hexmode> I asked in #bzr, but maybe someone here knows.  Is there a straightforward tutorial on pqm somewhere?
<hexmode> I want to use it for a project, but I'm a little frightened by the lack of docs 
<jelmer> hexmode: There is some documentation included in the tarball
<jelmer> that's all the documentation that is available afaik
<hexmode> k, that is what I was afraid of ;)
<gspr> is it known when the PPA will get a delete feature?
<Fujitsu> gspr: That's bug #172587, and is targetted for Launchpad 1.2.1 (so, January).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172587 in soyuz "UI for deleting and copying packages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172587 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Fujitsu> For now, you can request deletions manually.
<ubotu> New bug: #175392 in launchpad "modification of announcement not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175392
<StevenHarperUK> Is there a launchpad admin here?
<StevenHarperUK> I need a PPA upload removing - can that be done please?
<StevenHarperUK> This channel full of bots?
<mwh> not entirely
<mwh> the best way to get the admins to do something is to ask a question, however
<mwh> as in answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ubotu> New bug: #175417 in malone "Trac status import code doesn't handle non-existent bug trackers well" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175417
#launchpad 2007-12-11
<ubotu> New bug: #175448 in launchpad "RSS icon in FF url bar although no announcement is published yet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175448
<ubotu> New bug: #175470 in launchpad "Make an announcement feature available for teams also" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175470
<ubotu> New bug: #175471 in launchpad "Redesign "At specific date and time" option from the new Make an announcement feature" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175471
<ubotu> New bug: #175479 in blueprint "One page for editing blueprint status and related info" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175479
<ubotu> New bug: #175478 in launchpad "RSS Problems: Edit, Links, Second announcement, New lines " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175478
<ubotu> New bug: #175482 in launchpad "RSS Problems: Project link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175482
<gQuig1> is this where I should post for guidance with getting a blueprint accepted?   (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/no-mono-by-default)  Need to know what to do next
<Fujitsu> gQuig1: #ubuntu-devel is likely better.
<Fujitsu> However, the chance of having that blueprint acted on is rather slim indeed.
<gQuig1> Fujitsu: that's ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #175492 in launchpad-bazaar "poor positioning of Bazaar on "upstream source details"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175492
<mrevell> Morning Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Hey mrevell.
<mrevell> hey :)
<Hobbsee> belated morning mrevell 
<mrevell> yo Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> how goes it?
<ubotu> New bug: #175523 in launchpad "Wrong link in ATOM feed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175523
<soren> If I have a project on sourceforge, I want to move to launchpad (code is already done, so I guess it's just bug import), who do I ask? 
<BjornT> soren: jamesh would be a good person to talk to
<jamesh> hi Soren.  What project is it?
<soren> libmms
<soren> I've been negelcting it bigtime, because I'm fed up with sourceforge and *shudder* cvs.
<soren> jamesh: We'll want to do a new release from sourceforge before the move, so not quite yet, but probably before christmas.
<Peng> They're that bad?
<soren> Who? Sourceforge?
<Fujitsu> SF is shocking, really.
<Fujitsu> Malone is like heaven compared to it.
 * ddaa gives soren hug
<ddaa> it's goin to be okay, cvs is not gonna hurt you anymore
<soren> It's slow, the bug tracker is a complete and utter nightmare, and it forces me to use cvs (or svn, but the difference is really only that big).
 * soren cries at ddaa's shoulder
<Fujitsu> SVN is much better than CVS, but still not terrific...
<soren> Fujitsu: svn never really impressed me much compared to cvs. I find the improvements to be skin deep.
<soren> There are still people today who switch from cvs to svn.. I just don't get it.
<ddaa> it's a bit unfair to call atomic commit, and branches that perform sanely "skin deep"
<ddaa> to checkout a branch in cvs data model, you need to start from the HEAD, walk down to the branch point applying delta in reverse, then walk up to branch tip applying deltas forward
<Fujitsu> Sounds lovely.
<soren> I wouldn't refer to svn's approach to branches as "sane".
<ddaa> the performance is sane
<jamesh> soren: is there any particular reason you want to wait before migrating?
<ddaa> but really, the main killer reason to switch  to svn from cvs is atomic commits
<jamesh> ddaa: current versions of cvs have atomic commits
<soren> jamesh: Another contributor really, really wanted to get a new release out the door real soon, so not forcing him to learn new tools to do so at this point would be a good thing.
<jamesh> soren: ah.
<ddaa> jamesh: I'm curious about the extent to which it actually work
<ddaa> I know they do record commit ids
<jamesh> soren: I can perform an import on our demo server tomorrow if that'd help
<ddaa> but that not nearly enough
<jamesh> (we generally do that before migrations anyway, to make sure everything works)
<soren> jamesh: If it's not a lot of trouble, that could be cool. We could see if everything worked out and then do the real move in a week or two?
<jamesh> okay
<soren> "demo server" == staging?
<soren> dogfood?
<jamesh> soren: nope.  "demo server" == https://demo.launchpad.net/
<jamesh> the staging database gets wiped every day, so isn't so good for demos
<soren> Hm.. I don't think I've seen that before.
<jamesh> and dogfood is really the soyuz guys' sandbox
<soren> Yes, that's what I thought :) I just hadn't heard of demo.lp.net before.
<soren> If I did, I forgot.
<jamesh> it isn't something we advertise
<soren> Sure.
<soren> jamesh: Ok, so you'll ping me at some point when you've done your magic? There's no rush right now.
<jamesh> yep
<jamesh> looks like there's hardly any bugs, so it should be really quick
<soren> Yeah, surely <50. Probably <20, too :)
<jamesh> there are 9
<soren> *g*.
<jamesh> soren: one thing that'd be worth doing before the migration is to add your shawarma@users.sourceforge.net email to your Launchpad account
<soren> jamesh: Will do.
<jamesh> it is possible to merge the duplicate person afterwards, but this saves the hassle
<soren> Sure. I'm on it.
<soren> Done.
<DaveMorris> Hi can someone clear out my ppa.  I asked a question on LP as i was asked to beforehand but it's yet to be done.  https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/19656
<DaveMorris> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/19656 (for non beta users)
<jelmer> ~/window goto #ctrlproxy
<ubotu> New bug: #175545 in malone "BugLinkTargetMixin.linkBug() and unlinkBug() should take a user parameter" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175545
<jelmer> argh
<andika> hi all, how do I *delete* entries in https://edge.launchpad.net/blankon/+packages ?
<andika> seems that I misunderstood that feature
<ubotu> New bug: #175231 in ubuntu "Update Manager Failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175231
<gspr> I have a question regarding packaging versioning, but I'll ask it here since it specifically relates to a PPA package. Say I take a Debian package foo-1.2.3-1 and make a slight modification to the source. Should I call it foo-1.2.3-1-ubuntu1~ppa1? Or foo-1.2.3-1~ppa1? Or neither? I know it doesn't matter, but I'd like to follow the proper conventions.
<ubotu> New bug: #175688 in launchpad "cannot edit launchpad rss project announcement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175688
<statik> hi CharliePoole
<ubotu> New bug: #175690 in rosetta "The % does not match in adduser package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175690
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:/$ gdb gnome-search-tool 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-gnome-search-tool.txt" obtains http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/20133/ but the file is not closed. Why?
<dennda> bullgard4: are you sure this is a launchpad issue? Launchpad is the *software* that runs launchpad.net
<bullgard4> dennda: I am preparing an error report for Launchpad.  
<dennda> ah well, I think you are wrong here then. You would come here if launchpad *itself* had a bug. That is, if launchpad.net was not loading for some reason or something like that
<bullgard4> dennda: I see. I beg your pardon for being mistaken.
<dennda> Nevermind. No problem. (Actually I was the one who pointed you here, after all ;))
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/hardy/+source/valgrind/1:3.2.3-3ubuntu2   firefox says "Redirect Loop: Redirection limit for this URL exceeded.  Unable to load the requested page.  This may be caused by cookies that are blocked."
<Ubulette> that url comes from a RSS feed
<Ubulette> initial url is s/^edge\.//
<Fujitsu> Ubulette: Remove the /distros. I filed that bug month sago.
<Fujitsu> Which feed.
<Fujitsu> *?
<Fujitsu> Ubulette: Bug #131478
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131478 in soyuz "Epoched DistroSourcePackageReleases redirect eternally if using a /distros URL" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131478
<ubotu> New bug: #175702 in malone "Don't exclude incomplete bugs without comments from expiration" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175702
<Fujitsu> BjornT: So it's coming back for 1.1.12?
<BjornT> Fujitsu: well, sort of. it will be turned on partly, meaning that we will display notices in the ui, and provide a report of bug reports that are marked for expiration.
<BjornT> Fujitsu: we won't actually expire any bugs, though. we want to see how it works, and give people a chance of cleaning up the bugs first.
<Fujitsu> Ah, that sounds good.
<Fujitsu> Much, much better than the way it was done last time..
<BjornT> yes, the last time was a mistake. we didn't think it would have such an impact, but we learn from our mistakes.
<Ubulette> Fujitsu, http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/rss/hardy.xml
<Fujitsu> BjornT: So I noticed :)
<ubotu> New bug: #175707 in malone "Change notification about expiration to talk about marking it for expiration" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175707
<Fujitsu> Ubulette: Good, so not on LP. Those feeds are currently controlled by Seveas, but will soon (hopefully I'll get around to doing it tonight) be within my control on UbuntuWire, so I can fix it then.
<Fujitsu> In the meantime, it only affects those sourcepackagereleases that have epochs.
<gspr> I was wondering, when should I use a tilde version for a package? I see the PPA quickstart recommends ~ppaN for PPA packages. Let's say I take a Hardy package and only change it to belong to Gutsy, and put it in my PPA. Should I then call it foo-x.y.z~gutsy1~ppa1 or what?
<gspr> What are the guidelines for ~version?
<Fujitsu> There are no official guidelines that I know of.
<Fujitsu> That versioning is probably OK, however.
<Fujitsu> In fact, it's probably the ideal format for that situation.
<gspr> ok
<Ubulette> ~ is lower than anything else, it's important
<Ubulette> foo-x.y.z~gutsy1~ppa1 < foo-x.y.z~gutsy1 < foo-x.y.z
<gspr> wow, really? I didn't know that
<gspr> but foo-x.y.z < foo-x.y.z-w, right?
<Ubulette> correct
<gspr> ok, so ~ behaves differently - that's very interesting
<gspr> thanks
<Ubulette> it's a way to prefer the official versions
<gspr> I hear one can delete PPA packages by requesting it manually. Who can I talk to?
<gspr> Ubulette: Yeah, I see. I was actually wondering how to do that :)
<Ubulette> gspr, to delete something from your ppa, you'd better file a question on LP
<gspr> Ubulette: OK
<dennda> Is launchpad capable of having a mailing list for a project?
<RainC1> Hi
<RainC1> I got 3 oops trying to file a bug, last two IDs are OOPS-710EC179 and OOPS-710EA245
<RainC1> (timeout error)
<RainC1> and a 4th, OOPS-710EB206
<RainC1> :P
<RainC1> OOPS-710EA248
<_polto_> hello all
<_polto_> can sb help me pls ? I would like to make a meta-package on my PPA what will install some other. Any documentation/advise on how to do a meta-package?
<stdin> _polto_: take a look at other meta-packages, like ubuntu-meta  also ask in #ubuntu-motu
<RainC1> works again now
<_polto_> hmm.. i'll try apt-get source gnome-desktop for example ..
<_polto_> thanks
<_polto_> uhh... it's not a meta-package ..
<_polto_> what is ubuntu-meta ?
<stdin> _polto_: it's the source package for ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-desktop etc, meta-kde is another good example of one
<_polto_> thanks!
<nealmcb> there's lots of buzz today on the ubuntu-us list about  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/ColombianTeamAnalysis and the simple python program (linked from there) that produced it.  Is there a good place for that sort of script to go, like some sort of launchpad utils project?  Or e.g. as part of the bughelper project?
<nealmcb> and questions coming up about the launchpad api, as might be predicted :-)
<mpt> nealmcb, you could put it on help.launchpad.net I think
#launchpad 2007-12-12
<nealmcb> mpt: I should clarify I'm looking for bzr support, translations, etc - a project to make it part of, otherwise I guess we should just make a new one, but this seems like it should be part of something bigger
<nealmcb> so we could document it at help.launchpad.net, but I'm looking to develop it more first :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #175758 in launchpad "add not-null constraint to Person.visibility" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175758
<Laney> window level all
<Laney> oops :(
<nealmcb> hmm - another interesting launchpad-scraping tool - https://edge.launchpad.net/python-launchpad-code/
<Hobbsee> yeesh.  damn peopl.e.
<Hobbsee> sabdfl != launchpad-beta-testers, so why subscribe both?
<jelmer> ah, that explains why I get the occassional email about lp bugreports I'm not subscribed to...
<Hobbsee> i think so
<Hobbsee> they've got a tendancy to to do to ubuntu-core-dev, too
<Hobbsee> the people are only starting with launchpad now, it appears.
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure that people don't get why people who want to be subscribed stuff are already subscribed.
<Hobbsee> and that adding random teams, etc, is just spam.
<jelmer> They probably hope that more people knowing about the bug means a better chance of having it fixed quicker
<Hobbsee> probably
<Hobbsee> what they don't know is that some people may well ignore bugs like that, just to piss them off in return.
<jelmer> Having an option in launchpad to forbid others to subscribe you (or your team) would be useful.
<Hobbsee> well, i don't mind for users
<jelmer> Although restrictions that are too strict can hinder as well
<Hobbsee> but subscribing any team over 5 (or 10) members probably warrants an "are you sure?  no really, are you really sure?  often the required people are already subscribed, so don't subscribe big teams"
<jelmer> Yeah, indeed - I would hate not being able to subscribe another developer to a bug if I think they may be interested in a bug.
<Hobbsee> dialog
<Hobbsee> there are cases where you subscribe teams to bugs.
<jelmer> Yeah, just requiring extra confirmation may be a good compromise
<Hobbsee> not for everything though
<Hobbsee> they pushed that out to edge recently, and that was bloody ridiculous.
<jelmer> where?
<Hobbsee> the testing server
<Hobbsee> (edge.launchpad.net)
<Hobbsee> you probably get redirected there already, being in -beta-testers
 * jelmer hasn't noticed anything :-)
<jelmer> then again, my use of launchpad is mainly limited to malone and the bazaar integration
<_polto_> what does replace mozilla-config now pls ?
<ubotu> New bug: #175780 in launchpad "Validitiy problems in announcements Atom feed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175780
<Hobbsee> edge is down.
<Hobbsee> wait, no
<ubotu> New bug: #175792 in launchpad "Announcements feed contains duplicate entry IDs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175792
 * Hobbsee grumbles at cprov-away and infinity
<Hobbsee> MOTU really doesn't want mail due to random PPA packages.  thanks.
<Fujitsu> You refer to the existance of pkgbinarymangler in the PPA chroots?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> and the bug that has sat there for months, assigned to infinity, where he's done *nothing* about it.
<Fujitsu> I'm surprised there's more to it than just apt-get removing it, but I guess there's some black magic behind it.
<jamesh> or changing its configuration ...
<mrevell> howdy
<Fujitsu> Hi mrevell.
<zerok> morning :) just a question: what gpg key length is currently recommended? i guess with my 1024bit key i'm a little bit behind the time :P
<jamesh> zerok: it is up to you
<zerok> ok :)
<jamesh> a lot of people still have 1024 bit DSA keys though, so it isn't necessarily a problem
<zerok> *shrugs* i guess a new key won't hurt :)
<jamesh> if people have signed your old key, then it is probably worth keeping it
<zerok> not to my knowledge :) and i won't revoke the old key for now anyway :)
<jamesh> zerok: you can register multiple keys with your account, so there is no harm in adding both
<zerok> sweet. thanks :)
<zerok> ROFL i'm retarded. the original key had 4096bits for the private key anyway ^_^
<Kmos> morning!
<kiko> morning
<Kmos> kiko :)
<ubotu> New bug: #175860 in malone "/+text bug page subscribers don't include bug contacts (also notified)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175860
<kiko> of course not. it only includes direct subscribers
<mrevell> Hey Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee waves to mrevell
<Hobbsee> how goes it?
<mrevell> Well, thanks. You?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: do you want the real answer to that? :)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Of course. If you're having a bad day, there's no shame in that.
 * Hobbsee is throwing a guy off the network repeatedly, and is frustrated at various launchpad bugs.
<mrevell> What bugs in particular are frustrating you?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: 2 soyuz ones.  the one that sends all binaries to main, and the one that makes all ppa bugs get mangled as ubuntu packages do.
 * Hobbsee can look up numbers, if required.
<mrevell> Yeah, numbers would be cool, if you have them to hand.
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/120052
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120052 in soyuz "Component mapping for new source packages" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/136399
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136399 in soyuz "PPA builders performing normal Ubuntu binary mangling" [High,Confirmed]  - Assigned to Adam Conrad (adconrad)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: and general frustration about getting constant mailouts about packages / bugs that i do not care for.
<Hobbsee> which i think is because someone is assigning bugs to big teams, or people in the team have uploaded something, etc.
 * mrevell looks at the bug pages
<mrevell> Sorry Hobbsee, just a sec, I'm in about three conversations atm :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: no problem.  just be sure to perfect the art of cloning yourself in the next 12 hours.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: haha :)
<statik> reviewer meeting starting now in #launchpad-meeting
<statik> kiko: reviewers meeting in #launchpad-meeting if you are interested
<Ubulette> is it just me or the amd64 ppa builder(s) is/are broken ?
<Ubulette> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10862144/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.firefox-3.0_3.0%7Eb2%7Erc1%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1%7Efta1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Hobbsee> looks strange.
<Hobbsee> does  libgnomeui-0 actually install on a hardy chroot?
<Hobbsee> libgnomeui 2.20.1.1-1 produces uninstallable binaries:
<Hobbsee>     * libgnomeui-0 (amd64)
<Hobbsee>     * libgnomeui-0-dbg (amd64)
<Hobbsee>     * libgnomeui-dev (amd64) 
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> from http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/hardy_probs.html
<Hobbsee> Totals by arch:
<Hobbsee>     * sparc:20
<Hobbsee>     * i386:18
<Hobbsee>     * amd64:688 
<Hobbsee> whee!  that's an impressive figure
<Hobbsee> Ubulette: that woudl be broken hardy, rather than broken ppa builds.
<Ubulette> i386 and lpia are fine
<Hobbsee> obviously.  they don't show up on that list
<Ubulette> and the xulrunner missing is in my own ppa
 * Hobbsee would expect that also depends on some of the core gnome stuff, as the version in the ubuntu archives also fails to install, as shown on that list.
<Hobbsee> therefore, will not install.
<Ubulette> Hobbsee, the link above shows mostly amd64 issues
 * Hobbsee wondesr what to say to that, and decides to say nothing at all.
<Ubulette> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #175908 in launchpad "Permalinks for individual announcements" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175908
<ubotu> New bug: #175936 in launchpad "Announcements action (edit, publish & delete) links too close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175936
<mtaylor> anybody around an admin or can doing anything about ppa builders? 
<mtaylor> I had "mono-gmcs mono-devel"
<mtaylor> in my build-deps
<mtaylor> and I got:
<mtaylor>   mono-devel: Depends: mono-mcs but it is not going to be installed
<mtaylor>   mono-gmcs: Depends: mono-runtime (>= 1.1.8.1) but it is not going to be installed
<mtaylor>              Depends: libmono-microsoft-build2.0-cil (>= 1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<mtaylor>              Depends: libmono2.0-cil (>= 1.2.4) but it is not going to be installed
<mtaylor> but that's not an error I get on my gutsy install
<mtaylor> so I'm not sure what's wrong
<kiko> mtaylor, are all those package versions available in your PPA or in Ubuntu?
<mtaylor> kiko: mono-devel and mono-gmcs are avail in ubuntu
<kiko> what about libmono-microsoft-build2.0-cil mono-runtime libmono2.0-cil
<mtaylor> kiko: they seem to be in ubuntu... let me get rid of backports real quick to be sure
<mtaylor> kiko: yeah - with only gutsy sources in my sources.list, apt-get install mono-gmcs mono-devel works fine
<mtaylor> kiko: but I will say this... 
<mtaylor> my machine shows mono-gmcs depending on mono (= 1.2.4-6ubuntu6)
<mtaylor> and mono-runtime is not in the list
<mtaylor> so I'm not sure why I show 1.2.4 and ppa shows 1.1.8
<kiko> did you apt-get update after cleaning up your sources.list, mtaylor?
<mtaylor> kiko: yup
<mtaylor> kiko: and I already de-installed all mono-related packages
<kiko> weird.
<kiko> mtaylor, well, I can tell you this much:
<mtaylor> yeah
<kiko> a PPA can depend on two things
<kiko> - itself
<kiko> - ubuntu gutsy
<kiko> that's it.
<mtaylor> yup. that's all I'm depending on... how _weird_
<kiko> well, ubuntu X, where X is what distro series you uploaded your package for
<mtaylor> maybe I'll debootstrap a gutsy and try in there... 
<mtaylor> btw, what's lpia? 
<kiko> yeah, if I had a gutsy I could help you, but here in london I don't
<mtaylor> I consider that london's fault
<mtaylor> :)
<kiko> I think it stands for low-power intel architecture. it's a mobile chip.
<mtaylor> oh. how interesting
<kiko> there are many things to blame london for
<kiko> yeah, it's super-new; I'm not sure there are even released products on it
<kiko> ah, it's not even out yet, so there you go.
<kergoth> anyone know how to disable parts of launchpad for a project, like if i don't want to make use of, the answers section, or the code repo?
<pochu> kergoth: Change details, on the top left corner of the project's main page
<mtaylor> kiko: aha... the mono errors are only on lpia
<kergoth> " People can ask questions in Launchpad Answers" is unchecked, yet i can click on the answers tab and ask a question
<mtaylor> kiko: I have _different_ weird errors on amd64
<kergoth> bugs are set to 'somewhere else', but the tab seems functional there too
 * kergoth scratches head
<ddaa> for code, you cannot forbid other from attaching branches to your project
<ddaa> kergoth: what is the name of your project?
<ddaa> I mean, it's launchpad id?
<pochu> kergoth: the tab is there, and you can click it. Yet I don't think it will allow you to report a bug. Have you tried it?
<pochu> kergoth: there's a bug about it not been clear that the project doesn't use bugs. the bugs page will display it too soon I think.
<pochu> kergoth: for the answers it could be the same, although I don't use them so I'm not sure...
<pochu> I mean, maybe it let's you click the tab and go to the page, but not report them
<pochu> If so, it should be clearer too...
<ubotu> New bug: #175978 in launchpad "HWDB: Define a list of allowed units for the <answer> tag in submissionn data" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175978
#launchpad 2007-12-13
<Ubulette> bouhh, internal errors with codebrowse
<poolie> thumper, re bug 49469
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49469 in launchpad-bazaar "Unable to register upstream release as already using Bazaar" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49469
<poolie> i think it's still open, as a usabliity bug
<poolie> indeed that might have been what hypatia was originally reporting...
<thumper> yes and no
<thumper> What I'd suggest is to file a new bug with a better title and description
<thumper> as what the actual bug report says is incorrect
<thumper> we could link it back
<thumper> poolie: can we have a voice call this afternoon, there are some things I need to talk through with you
<poolie> i was going to retitle it
<poolie> so mary doesn't lose it, etc
<thumper> ok
<thumper> we could do that
<thumper> Ubulette: we know about them, and they should be fixed with the 1.1.12 rollout next week
<Ubulette> ?
<thumper> Ubulette: the internal errors with codebrowse
<Ubulette> oh, ok. I assumed you did
<thumper> :)
<poolie> thumper, i agree we should have a call -- irc our meeting with mark is tomorrow but you won't be there?
<thumper> right
 * lamont wonders why the hppa buildds haven't launched anything in 4 hours...
<Fujitsu> lamont: Because queue-builder probably wants you to kick it. Hard.
<lamont> Fujitsu: I can't kick queue builder
<lamont> slavescanner is more likely, no?
<Fujitsu> Hm, probably.
<Fujitsu> queue-builder isn't quite so evil now it doesn't block slavescanner.
<Fujitsu> Everything is surprisingly idle.
<Fujitsu> Oh, not any more.
<Fujitsu> That can't be right... On one load of the page, only one buildd was active.
<lamont> hppa's last build ended 4 hours ago.  1600 items in the queue
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<Fujitsu> Is slave-scanner known to single archs out? I wouldn't have thought it would be possible for it to do that sort of thing...
<Fujitsu> lamont: Look at the latest build in kohnen's queue. Something is seriously screwed.
<Fujitsu> s/queue/history/
<lamont> that does look, um, interesting
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<lamont> marked kohnen manual, I'll turn it on in a bit and see if it self-reproduces
<Fujitsu> Rather more mysterious even that the Currently Building ones which look to be otherwise Pending.
<lamont> I see nothing in 'currently building' for hppa
<Fujitsu> There aren't any.
<lamont> I do see that something keeps bumping priority on some packages that I threw down in the cellar back up to where queue-mangler thinks they belong
<Fujitsu> But over the past couple of weeks there have been a number of builds with are listed as currently building, but have no builder, etc.
<lamont> neato
<Fujitsu> lamont: Right, there's a bug on that.
<lamont> ah, so it's not just me.  cool
<Fujitsu> queue-builder takes so long to run that it sometimes reads in build scores, thinks for a while, and writes out the recalculated ones, overwriting the manual change that was made in the meantime.
<Fujitsu> lamont: kohnen seems markedly unimpressed.
<Fujitsu> I note that sejong was doing a similar thing several hours ago.
 * Fujitsu wonders why the lpia security buildd is concordia.
<poolie_> hi
<poolie> why doesn't a search for "setup.py" (no quotes) in launchpad find a bug with that word in the title?
<gspr> I filed a question for my PPA to be cleared out. Someone replied and said it had been done. All the packages on the list are gone, but the files still remain, preventing me to upload new versions. What can I do?
<mrevell> Morning Launchpadders!
<jml> Good morning Mr Revell
<soren> Hi, guys. I'm having trouble checking out bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu .
<soren> I get bzr: ERROR: Repository KnitPackRepository( blahblha) ) is not compatible with repository RemoteRepository(bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu/.bzr/)
<soren> I've no clue what that is all about.
<mrevell> mwhudson or jml: Are you able to help soren?
<jml> soren: hi
<jml> soren: what version of bazaar are you using locally?
<mwhudson> you are trying to pull a branch from a dirstate repo into a dirstate-with-subtrees repo, or something like that i expect
<mwhudson> (not a very clear message at all)
<jml> mwhudson: do you know if there's a bug filed about making that message clearer?
<mwhudson> jml: i do not
<soren> jml: 1.0~rc2-2
<mwhudson> there was some discussion on the list
<soren> mwhudson: I'm not sure what that means?
<mwhudson> soren: are you pulling the branch into a shared repo?
<soren> mwhudson: Nope. Just a plain old "bzr co bzr+ssh://blah".
<soren> mwhudson: I can do it anywhere on my filesystem.
<soren> mwhudson: Well... No.
 * jml tries branches
<soren> I *can't*. That's the problem, you see :)
<jml> s/es/branching/
<mwhudson> ooooooooh
<mwhudson> try sftp or http :(
<soren> mwhudson: That works. Hm... will this affect all branches on Launchpad?
<jml> I wish we had access to some logfiles.
<soren> mwhudson: I checked something out yesterday without any problems.
<jml> soren: I certainly hope not!
<soren> jml: Could you shed smidgeon of light on the issue? I've no clue what the problem is.
<mwhudson> there's a bug where initial branches over bzr+ssh always create local branches in the default format
<mwhudson> which are sometimes incompatible with what you're about to bring over the wire
<mwhudson> i think it might be fixed in 1.0
<mwhudson> (hope so, anyway)
<soren> Workaround?
<jml> soren: sftp://
<ubotu> New bug: #176085 in malone "subscribing someone should send a notification email" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176085
<soren> jml: erk..
<jml> soren: yeah
<jml> soren: upgrading to 1.0rc3 might be worth a shot
<soren> jml: Could I check out just a single revision using sftp, switch the parent branch url to bzr+ssh and pull the rest that way?
<soren> That might speed things up a bit.
 * soren stops asking silly questions and just tries it
<mwhudson> soren: i think that will work
<mwhudson> hey look, this poolie_ guy might know about the status of this bug
<poolie_> hi
<poolie_> which bug?
<poolie_> i'm kinda done for today...
<soren> 10:55:05 < ~mwhudson> there's a bug where initial branches over bzr+ssh always create local branches in the default format
<soren> More context?
<poolie_> yes, i know of it
<poolie_> it's biting you?
<soren> Yes. Trying to "bzr co bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu" I get:
<soren> bzr: ERROR: Repository KnitPackRepository( blahblha) ) is not compatible with repository  RemoteRepository(bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu/.bzr/)
<mwhudson> poolie_: is there a bug report in launchpad?
<mwhudson> i'm sure i found it, but now my searching is totally failing
<poolie_> mwhudson, there are thousands! :-)
<soren> mwhudson: Just pulling that one revision takes ages, too.
<mwhudson> har, har
<poolie_> bug 173002
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173002 in bzr "Branching from hpss doesn't preserve non-repository formats" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173002
<poolie_> i'll bump it up
<poolie_> hm
<poolie_> actually, this one was probably bug 164626
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164626 in bzr "branching from hpss doesn't preserve repository format" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164626
<mwhudson> ah, it was fix released
<jml> soren: I successfully branched from that one.
<soren> jml: Oh? Newer bzr version or something?
<jml> Bazaar (bzr) 1.0.0.candidate.1
<jml> older, it seems
<jml> (although pastebin the output of 'bzr version' to make sure)
<ubotu> New bug: #176100 in launchpad "ppa page shows hardy even though there are no hardy packages available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176100
<soren> jml: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48068/
<jml> *awesome*
<mwhudson> uh oh
<jml> mwhudson: worth checking with the current 1.0 branch I reckon :)
 * jml retires
 * mwhudson tries
<zerok> hi :)
<_polto_> hello
<_polto_> how can users find on my PPA my signature to add it to Synaptic pls?
<Hobbsee> _polto_: you can't, yet.
<_polto_> oh :(
<_polto_> so users have to install unsigned package ?
<_polto_> i mean whey can't verify ..
<Hobbsee> yes, at the moment.
<encompass> Things are getting really busy at launchpad.net/memaker is it possible to get this program a mailing list?  Our plan is to have this program ready for the release of ubuntu hardy.  It is hoped to be an integrated part of both the install and user preferences
<mrevell> encompass: That's a service we may offer in the future but I'm afraid that, right now, you can't run a mailing list through Launchpad.
<lamont> Fujitsu: because concordia is the machine we were given for security builds...
<encompass> mrevell: dang... do you know of a common alternative?
<mrevell> encompass: Have you come across Mailman before? It's a mailing list management system with web interface. It's easy to setup and run on your own server.
<encompass> is it THAT easy?  hehe, I can give it a shot
<encompass> yeah, I have heard of it
<mrevell> encompass: It is pretty easy. I'm not a developer or a sysadmin and I managed to run a Mailman instance :)
<kiko> mthaddon!
<mthaddon> hi
<SteveA> aha!
<Hobbsee> scary.  it talks!
<kiko> SteveA, -> #launchpad-meeting
<kiko> mrevell, do note that we have mailing lists in beta this coming week, no?
<mrevell> kiko: Thanks.
<mrevell> encompass: If you join our beta team you can try the mailing list feature we're planning to release in the near future.
<kiko> mrevell, so I mean, could you contact somebody at launchpad.net/memaker and let them know?
<danilos> mrevell: we'll need to discuss some translations related stuff today (later) or tomorrow, can you make up some time for that
<kiko> barry, can I get a 1-line summary of how the ML beta works?
<mrevell> danilos: After the meeting?
<danilos> mrevell: a bit later, I'll have to run out for a couple hours
<danilos> mrevell: if you are not around, anytime tomorrow is fine as well
<danilos> kiko: please change the topic in here :)
<barry> kiko: teams which are members of a special 'mailing lists beta testers team' will have the opportunity to apply for a team mailing list
<mrevell> danilos: No problem. I can be around later. TOmorrow I'm on holiday.
<danilos> mrevell: ok, cool
<Hobbsee> holiday?  waht's that?
<kiko> danilos, this channel isn't +t, help me out!
<Hobbsee> kiko: /topic foo ?
<mrevell> danilos: Can we set a time now, though, please?
<kiko> I'm trying to get danilos to do it Hobbsee :)
<mrevell> barry: Do you have time for a short call today?
<Hobbsee> kiko: oh, right.
<barry> mrevell: yes.  think we can do it in 15 minutes?  i have another meeting in 1:15
<mrevell> barry: That sounds great, thank you. Skype okay?
<barry> mrevell: perfect!
<mwhudson> soren: fwiw, the bzr 1.0 branch managed to successfully get your branch from launchpad
<soren> mwhudson: Cool. I'll just wait patiently for an update to show up. thanks!
 * Hobbsee ponders doing PPA support at this time of night
 * Hobbsee decides "screw it", and leaves it to the paid people.
<mwhudson> soren: aaaah
<mwhudson> i can run _bzr get_ on your branch
<mwhudson> but not _bzr checkout_
<mwhudson> workaround: bzr get the branch, then bind it
<mwhudson> also, seems like bug filing time...
<lamont> cprov: can you help me understand why LP isn't starting any hppa builds?
<cprov> lamont: since when ?
<lamont> hppa build of gcc-4.2 4.2.2-4ubuntu2 in ubuntu hardy RELEASE
<lamont> Build started 18 hours ago on kohnen (hppa) and finished 16 hours ago taking 2 hours 10 minutes — see the log 
<lamont> that's the last build on kohnen
<lamont> the others, longer.
<lamont> 17 hours ago or later was when the last build finished on all 3 
<lamont> er, 17 hours ago or less (later in time)
<lamont> hppa build of gnome-panel 1:2.20.1-0ubuntu2 in ubuntu hardy RELEASE
<lamont> Build started 17 hours ago on castilla (hppa) and finished 17 hours ago taking 45 minutes — see the log 
<lamont> castilla was the last to start, and the 2nd of 3 to finish
<lamont> looking at the log on kohnen, it was screaming about bzip2 finding end-of-file early, which kinda points at a bad chroot tarball??????
<cprov> lamont: ok, let's wait q-b to stop and I will run slave-scanner manually to see what's it doing.
<cprov> in 5 minutes
<lamont> cool.  I'
<lamont> ll wait to hear from you
<lamont> stupid ' key
<cprov> lamont: they are all in BUILDERFAIL status, they need to be restarted.
<cprov> lamont, my network will be down for some minutes, brb
<lamont> all restarted
<kiko> wooo
<cprov> ping
<lamont> 2007/12/13 16:35 GMT [HTTPChannel,8,91.189.90.177] Build log: RUN: /usr/share/launchpad-buildd/slavebin/unpack-chroot ['unpack-chroot', '472098-1127207', '/home/buildd/filecache-default/9bc3d0e680f2a161676f338820082aca8bc3018e']
<lamont> 2007/12/13 16:35 GMT [-] Build log: Uncompressing the tarball...
<lamont> 2007/12/13 16:35 GMT [-] Build log:
<lamont> 2007/12/13 16:35 GMT [-] bunzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly;
<lamont> 2007/12/13 16:35 GMT [-]        perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows.
<lamont> so, uh, which tarball?
 * lamont does a tar tvjf
<lamont> -rw-r--r-- root/root   6361856 2007-12-12 21:19:31 chroot-autobuild/var/lib/apt/lists/ftpmaster.internal_ubuntu_dists_hardy_main_binary-hppa_Packages
<lamont> bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly;
<lamont> ls -l /home/buildd/filecache-default/9bc3d0e680f2a161676f338820082aca8bc3018e*
<lamont> -rw------- 1 buildd buildd  44937216 2007-12-12 22:38 /home/buildd/filecache-default/9bc3d0e680f2a161676f338820082aca8bc3018e
<lamont> -rw------- 1 buildd buildd 140025000 2007-12-13 16:35 /home/buildd/filecache-default/9bc3d0e680f2a161676f338820082aca8bc3018e.tmp
<lamont> and 25GB of free space, so I think we're good there
<lamont> cprov: is the librarian copy the same size /etc?
<lamont> fb904843cfe546b484c9fd77e518abf6
<lamont> cpro1: let me guess.. you missed all that?
 * lamont pastes in /query
<lamont> cprov: ack?
<kiko> you flood him and then expect him to ack immediately??
<cprov> lamont: ack
<lamont> kiko: of course. he's just that good.
<lamont> kiko: and I was really just wanting to make sure that the flood had reached him, not that he'd read it...
<lamont> and that he wasn't just bouncing in network-purgatory
<kiko> heh
<cr3> can someone make the hardware-certification-manual project private so that bugs and code are private?
<ubotu> New bug: #176171 in malone "Unable to invalidate linux-source-2.6.24 bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176171
<lamont> cprov: thanks again
<lamont> cprov: and when boredom sets in sometime in the future, it'd be nice if the BUILDERFAIL status got more of that logfile spamage from the builder.
<lamont> And I suppose that when we make it so that there's an LP interface for uploading chroot tarballs, it'd be a real win if there were some incoming QA checks on them before they got pushed live.
<MiserySalin> Hi... how can I retrigger a build of my PPA? I have a "Missing dependencies: ...." in a package because it builds too fast that the other package-build were not be ready.
<MiserySalin> there is no need to bump a version number... only a retry on i386 (amd64 and lpia builds fast enough)
<kiko> MiserySalin, hmm, I'm not sure it's possible. cprov?
<cprov> MiserySalin: you can't retry a build if it was already built.
<cprov> MiserySalin: if it failed you should be able to hit 'retry' in the build page
<MiserySalin> ooohhh...... I never saw that "retry"-link
<MiserySalin> is that new?
<MiserySalin> But thanks!
<cprov> MiserySalin: not exactly, I think it was already there since 1.1.10. Did it work ?
<stdin> funny thing is, the "Use the 'Retry build' link in the Actions menu if you wish to retry your build." line was added because the link seemed obscure
<MiserySalin> yes, thanks.... "retry build" did the job ;-)
<kiko> heh
<profanephobia> how often are blueprints read through by devs?
<Odd_Bloke> profanephobia: Depends on project.
<profanephobia> k
<no0tic> hi, I deactivated an old gpg key and activated a new one.. do I need to sign another time the ubuntu code of conduct I signed with the previous key?
<mikkael> are these gutsy or hardy packages: the sources list entry shows hardy, the series say gutsy: https://launchpad.net/~notz/+archive ?
<Fujitsu> lamont: Right, but it doesn't fit the naming scheme of the rest of the new buildds.
<lamont> Fujitsu: yeah. but it already existed.
<lamont> concordia is from the penguins or antartic bases theme...
<lamont> which predate the elements theme
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> mikkael: That's a known bug.
<gspr> I filed a question for my PPA to be cleared out. Someone replied and said it had been done. All the packages on the list are gone, but the files still remain, preventing me to upload new versions. What can I do?
<Fujitsu> gspr: I suspect that the files will vanish when you upload a new version of them.
<Fujitsu> They shouldn't stop you from uploading a package with the same version.
<Fujitsu> That is, all the `deleted' files will actually be deleted when you upload any package.
<The-Kernel> hi, I created a PPA, and I was curious as to where the howto/documentation is located.
<The-Kernel> anyone know?
<The-Kernel> i found it
<The-Kernel> thanks  though
<gspr> Fujitsu: Actually, I get an error about mismatching .orig checksum when trying to upload the package.
<gspr> Fujitsu: I reckon the orig is still around, and it doesn't like that
<Fujitsu> cprov: Around?
<cprov> Fujitsu: yes, I'm here. How can I help you ?
<Fujitsu> cprov: gspr requested that things be deleted from his PPA, but the .orig.tar.gzs don't seem to have actually vanished, and so md5sum issues appear.
<cprov> Fujitsu: which package ?
<Fujitsu> That I'm not sure about.
<Fujitsu> gspr: ^^
<cprov> Fujitsu: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gspreemann/+archive?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=any, the packages were not deleted yet, when was it requested.
<Fujitsu> cprov: They are listed as deleted...
<cprov> Fujitsu: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/19886, deletion requested and perform yesterday, the 1.1.11 codeline still waiting 24 hours to perform deletions in archive disk. Summing up, the files will be deleted in 5 hours
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> So Deleted in this case is the old PendingRemoval?
<cprov> Fujitsu: but the files are still being presented, which indicates that they were not deleted yet
<cprov> Fujitsu: sort of, PENDINGREMOVAL is not a publishing state anymore, but still part of the workflow
<Fujitsu> I've seen other PPAs where the files have stuck around for days after being `deleted'.
<Fujitsu> Right, hence `old'.
<cprov> Fujitsu: in 1.1.12, deletions will be performed immediately (in the next mass-removal run, not in the N+2 run)
<cprov> anyway,  I wonder why so many deletions in PPAs 
<Fujitsu> People may upload something experimental to their PPA, and later want their PPA to be widely used. With the current model, users get all or nothing. IMO, components within a PPA should be flexible so owners can segregate things, but there's probably a good reason to not allow that.
#launchpad 2007-12-14
<gianmt> hi guys, I've updated my local repo with bzr upgrade --dirstate-tags and everything went fine, now while upgrading the remote repo it says bzr: ERROR: The branch format Bazaar-NG meta directory, format 1 is already at the most recent format.
<gianmt> but... if I try to push my local version bzr: ERROR: Tags not supported by BzrBranch5................you may be able to use bzr upgrade --dirstate-tags.
<ddaa> gianmt: maybe try upgrading through sftp instead of bzr+ssh
<ddaa> or, you could also just use a sftp client to remove the remote .bzr and use "bzr push --existing-dir" to upload it again in the new format.
<ddaa> (and by "a sftp client", I mean nautilus or lftp, not sftp)
<gianmt> ddaa, you are my hero
<gianmt> done, thanks 
<ubotu> New bug: #176243 in soyuz "dpkg pre-depends binary REJECT check needed for lzma" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176243
<ubotu> New bug: #176247 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch vocabulary doesn't search owner names or project names" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176247
<gspr> cprov: Yeah, I can understand the frustration with all the deletions, but I think the reason Fujitsu gave is the most common.
<gspr> cprov: I know I at least did things just for testing before I knew about the lack of a delete feature
<soren> jml: I said you succesfully checked out that branch, I mentioned yesterday... Which version of bzr did you use?
<soren> jml: I just tried with 1.0, and I seems to not work.
<mwhudson> soren: the difference is checking out versus simply branching
<soren> Ooohhh..
<mwhudson> :(
<mwhudson> fortunately there's an easy workaround
<mwhudson> branch, then bind
<soren> Sure.
<soren> Is bzr branch supposed to take a really long time before it actually starts doing anything at all?
<Peng> Yeah, there's a "sleep(600)" at the beginning of it. ;P
<soren> Well, as long as there's an explanation :)
<Peng> It isn't doing anything at all? No CPU, no disk, no network?
<soren> "bzr branch bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu d-i" just sits there.
<soren> Nope.
<soren>  Neither
<Peng> Nice.
<Peng> Anything in .bzr.log?
<soren> I'm stracing the ssh process, and there's really not much at all going on. I'm using bzr+ssh, so it might just be that the server is doing a lot of the hard work for me, and it's taking its time.
<soren> Using fetch logic to copy between RemoteRepository(bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu/.bzr/)(remote) and KnitRepository('file:///home/soren/src/bzr/foobar/.bzr/repository/')(<RepositoryFormatKnit3>)
<soren> fetch up to rev {cjwatson@canonical.com-20071211152540-209wf0ovbcy7qa5m}
<soren> From .bzr.log.
<soren> It'll probably get around to it eventually.
<spiv> soren: "bzr -Dhpss ..."
<spiv> soren: that will log the smart protocol conversation to the .bzr.log
<soren> spiv: Ah.. Yes, that gave me a looooooong list of revisions.
<soren> spiv: ....and still not much else.
<soren> Oh, there it goes:    result:   398.889s  'ok',
<soren> And the data is trickling down the pipes. All good things come to those who wait.
<spiv> soren: ah, I know what's going on there.
<spiv> soren: I think that'll be better in 1.1
<soren> spiv: Ok. It's the server that is taking its time, isn't it?
<spiv> Yeah.
<spiv> It's buffering the result before sending it.
<spiv> In 1.1 it should stream it as it generates it.
<soren> spiv: So as soon as LP's bzr smart server thing is updated, all will be good. The clients won't need to do anything?
<spiv> soren: it's a protocol change unfortunately, so the clients will need upgrading too.
<soren> spiv: Oh, ok.
<kiko> morning!
<mantiena-baltix> Hi all
<mantiena-baltix> who is responsible for bugs management in launchpad ?
<mantiena-baltix> I'm talking about bug tracking system interface
<gmb> mantiena-baltix: Well, it's a team effort.
<gmb> mantiena-baltix: Can I help at all?
 * gmb is one of the LP Bugs team
<mantiena-baltix> gmb: I understand, but I simply wanna talk with one of this team about one pretty important issue
<gmb> mantiena-baltix: Okay, fire away and I'll see if I can help :)
<mantiena-baltix> why away ? ;)
<gmb> :)
<mantiena-baltix> so, problem is, that lots of ubuntu users always reports/assingns bugs against first distribution from distro list.
<mantiena-baltix> Look for example at this URL - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/157642/+distrotask
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157642 in gimp "gimp 2.4 *final*  in gutsy" [High,Confirmed]  - Assigned to Mantas Kriaučiūnas (mantas)
 * gmb looks
<gmb> mantiena-baltix: Ah, yes. I see the problem. :/
<mantiena-baltix> if user simply press button "Continue" then bug is assigned to Baltix
<kiko> gmb, mantiena-baltix: that's a known bug and there's an easy fix. why don't we fix it?
<kiko> just default to ubuntu
<kiko> or have an unselected default, which mpt won't like but which can solve the immediate problem
<gmb> kiko: Bug 58040, right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58040 in malone "Also affects: distribution should select current distro by default (dup-of: 50018)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/58040
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50018 in malone "Linux Distribution field should be a neutral default" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50018 - Assigned to Björn Tillenius (bjornt)
<gmb> Or that one, in fact :)
<kiko> yeah, that one.
<gmb> Hmm. It's marked fix released. Which it patently isn't.
<mantiena-baltix> Yes, just set default to Ubuntu or set default to nothing - force user to choose some distro manually
<mantiena-baltix> I'm main Baltix developer, so I'm too many work now - I must close lots of non-Baltix bugs and reopen bugs, which belogs to Baltix, but are closed by Ubuntu developers
<gmb> mantiena-baltix: Ouch.
<gmb> mantiena-baltix: It looks like this was previously fixed and has now regressed somehow. I'll look into it for you.
<BjornT> gmb: bug 50018 is already fixed! it's about filing new bugs. you're looking for bug 151014
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50018 in malone "Linux Distribution field should be a neutral default" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50018 - Assigned to Björn Tillenius (bjornt)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151014 in malone ""Also affects" distribution defaults to Baltix" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151014
<gmb> BjornT: Ah, right. My mistake.
<gmb> No wonder I was confused :)
<mantiena-baltix> Ubuntu developers prety often closes Baltix bug, because they think, that users assigned these bug to Baltix by accident
<mantiena-baltix> It's nice, when they close non-Baltix bugs, but it's not good, when Ubuntu developers close bugs, assigned to Baltix by Baltix developers ...
<gmb> mantiena-baltix: Yeah, I can see how that would be a problem.
<gmb> mantiena-baltix: Okay. I'll take a look at getting that fix for your post haste.
<gmb> *fixed.
<mantiena-baltix> gmb: I just wrote comment at bug #151014
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151014 in malone ""Also affects" distribution defaults to Baltix" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151014 - Assigned to Graham Binns (gmb)
<gmb> mantiena-baltix: Right, thanks.
<mantiena-baltix> gmb: thank you for helping :)
<gmb> mantiena-baltix: No problem. It's what we're here for :)
<mantiena-baltix> >:-)
 * mantiena-baltix is tries to scare launchpad developers
<gmb> mantiena-baltix: It says 'fearless' on the job spec ;)
<mantiena-baltix> btw, is there a way to remove Baltix from "Affects" column ? Now we simply set status of accidently filled bugs to "Invalid" but it's not so good - it would be better for us if there would be ability to remove such bugs from Baltix-bugs at all
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, not right now
<mantiena-baltix> kiko: but it's planned ?
<kiko> yeah, I'm thinking about this today actually
<kiko> to allow deleting invalid bugtasks if there is more than one task open
<mantiena-baltix> kiko: how many tasks is needed to allow new milestones/releases registration in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/baltix/+milestones or https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/baltix/+series ?
<bigon> is lp currently working? I cannot reach the server form belgium, http://pastebin.be/7480
<bigon> maybe an isp issue
<kiko> bigon, it's working for me, hmm
 * Hobbsee waves
<kiko> looks on a loop on your end
<LarstiQ> kiko: bazaar-vcs.org was unreachable for a while from .nl, now it works again
<bigon> LarstiQ: does'nt work from here either
 * bigon contacts his isp
<bigon> :o
<Kmos> MOTU Q&A session in 6 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Hobbsee> kiko: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sisfire2006 appears to be spamming
<ubotu> New bug: #176376 in launchpad "python-lxml should be included into launchpad-dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176376
<ubotu> New bug: #176381 in launchpad "Staging provides deb links when listing cdmirrors" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176381
<ubotu> New bug: #176384 in launchpad "Staging when displaying ftp only mirrors incorrectly provides deb links" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176384
<ubotu> New bug: #176387 in launchpad "Staging deb links default to Hardy for archive mirrors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176387
<soren> Hm... When trying to commit to bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/, bzr hangs and says 'No handlers could be found for logger "bzr"'.. I can't completely rule out that possibility that I may have had interrupted bzr during a commit about 20 minutes ago. I don't know if that could have caused it.
<jelmer> soren: I think this is a known issue, but one of the lp developers can perhaps comment better
<ubotu> New bug: #176388 in launchpad "Deleting official mirrors from Launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176388
<soren> Hmm... Now it works again.
<soren> Oh, well.
<ubotu> New bug: #176390 in launchpad "Request enght of time mirrors have been disabled be displayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176390
<ubotu> New bug: #176394 in launchpad "Mirror prober email is in beta." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176394
<ubotu> New bug: #176396 in launchpad "Deleting mirrors should return to Pending-Review" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176396
<ubotu> New bug: #176397 in launchpad "Sorting none official mirror lists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176397
<ubotu> New bug: #176399 in launchpad "Mirrors displayed as "Unknown status"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176399
<ubotu> New bug: #176402 in launchpad "bugs for teams" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176402
<ubotu> New bug: #176406 in launchpad "Disabled mirrors report last known freshness of mirror incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176406
<ubotu> New bug: #176431 in launchpad "Better organization/segregation of wishlist items" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176431
<ubotu> New bug: #176437 in launchpad "Conditional searching with tags" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176437
<ubotu> New bug: #176438 in launchpad "DTDs in Atom feed may break some readers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176438
<ubotu> New bug: #176444 in launchpad "Customize search report list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176444
<Seq> Hi all. I have a package I have built locally, in a local repository, which works fine. When I upload the source to my ppa, the package also builds fine (though md5 sum is off from my local build), but it always shows up in synaptic as a package to update. Does anybody have any ideas?
<Seq> the package installs clean (no errors, etc), but is asked to be "upgraded" to the same version continually.
<Hobbsee> it's a launchpad bug.
<Seq> Do you have a bug number?
<LordRedyen> hi
<Fujitsu> There are a couple of bugs.
<Fujitsu> Seq: What's your Launchpad username, and which package is it?
<LordRedyen> i need to know wich e-mail is of https://launchpad.net/~lordredyen (sorry by my english)
<LordRedyen> i think i register that but i dont remember wich e-mail
<LordRedyen> so i cant recovery mi pàssword
<Fujitsu> You'll need a Launchpad administrator to do that.
<Fujitsu> Probably best to ask a question on the Launchpad project (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad), as I don't think there are admins around at the moment.
<LordRedyen> So is ther  a Launchpad administrator?
<Seq> Fujitsu: chrisirwin and the package is linux-image-2.6.22-generic (linux-headers-2.6.22-generic seems to do it too)
<Fujitsu> Seq: Looking.
<Fujitsu> Seq: It is because the binary package has a Recommends field. Launchpad doesn't put that in the Packages file yet, so apt thinks it is a different version of the package.
 * Fujitsu digs up a bug #.
<Fujitsu> Bug #165230 is one of them. Bug #172308 is probably more correct, but it's private.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 165230 in soyuz "PPA generates an endlessly upgrading package" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165230 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<ubotu> Bug 172308 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/172308 is private
<Seq> Fujitsu: bug #165230 says to "avoid the fields mentioned in bug 172308 if you can". Can you update this bug with those fields for those of us who do not have access to the private bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 165230 in soyuz "PPA generates an endlessly upgrading package" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165230 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<ubotu> Bug 172308 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/172308 is private
<Fujitsu> Seq: I don't have access to it.
<Seq> oh, i thought you did as you said it was more correct.
<Fujitsu> I think I sighted a list elsewhere though, or it might have just been that I saw it before the bug was made private.
<Fujitsu> Aha, found a list.
<Fujitsu> Build-Conflicts(-Indep), Pre-Depends, Recommends, Enhances, Breaks, Essential
<Fujitsu> Avoid those, and all will be good. Or hopefully wait for Launchpad 1.1.12.
<ubotu> New bug: #176449 in launchpad "More bug management widgets on bug "control panel"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176449
<Fujitsu> Partial dupe.
<Seq> Fujitsu: Mind if I update that bug, or did you want to do it?
<Fujitsu> Seq: I'll do it.
<Seq> Fujitsu: Thanks.
<Seq> Fujitsu: I removed the affected tags and have re-uploaded. Thanks.
<Fujitsu> Seq: No problem. This should be fixed in Launchpad 1.1.12, which is targetted for 2007/12/19.
<Seq> Fujitsu: awesome.
#launchpad 2007-12-15
<daub> 4
<daub> sry
<ubotu> New bug: #176510 in launchpad "duplicates show up in duplicate list when adding a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176510
<Kmos> OOPS-714EB105
<paulvg> hello, i uploaded a package to PPA but it's not building, what should i do?
<pochu> paulvg: when did you uploaded it?
<paulvg> yesterday
<pochu> Then wait :)
<paulvg> still?
<pochu> Has it built for amd64 and lpia?
<pochu> Those are usually faster than x86 afaik
<paulvg> never, only x86 and ppc have been tested so far afaik
<pochu> PPA doesn't build for ppc, does it?
<paulvg> not sure, i'm using only x86 :p
<beuno> pochu, ppc isn't officially supported anymore (hasn't for some time now), so no, PPA doesn't build for ppc  :D
<paulvg> so how long would it take after uploading before the build completes?
<pochu> beuno: lpia is a port too and ppa builds binaries for it.
<pochu> I think they don't build ppc binaries for technical reasons
<Spads> pochu: he said 'supported', not 'ported'
<pochu> Spads: lpia isn't officially supported either, is it? And ppa builds binaries for it.
<Spads> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<pochu> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<pochu> #  hardy lpia  (unofficial) 
<beuno> pochu, right, well, it's more of a "going to be supported" vs "not supported anymore" thing I guess
<pochu> We use the Xen virtualisation system for security during the build process, ensuring that each build has a clean build environment and different developers cannot impact on one another's builds accidentally. This technology is only available on x86 and amd64.
<pochu> That's from PPAQuickStart
<Spads> pochu: lpia is an x86 subset
<pochu> So ppc isn't built because Xen isn't available there, isn't it?
<pochu> Spads: I know
<pochu> And not because it's a port
 * Spads winces at the phrase "impact on one another"
<pochu> heh
<beuno> pochu, I think that if Ubuntu dropped ppc support, it really doesn't make much sense maintaining infrastructure to build ppc
<pochu> beuno: but ppc builds are still done in Ubuntu...
<pochu> beuno: ports.ubuntu.com - they are not officialy supported, right, but the same happens for lpia
<pochu> although I see the point of UME
<Spads> pochu: you'll go round in circles if you keep this up
<pochu> yeah...
<Spads> I think you've identified a lot of little reasons
<Spads> PPC was once supported, but no longer.  LPIA is soon to be supported in an official product.  Xen doesn't work on PPC, etc etc etc.
<pochu> Thanks for the summary! ;-)
 * pochu goes to do something productive
 * beuno goes to eat a late breakfeast
<paulvg> well be seein ya ./
<_polto_> hello
<_polto_> how can i find  what package contain "mozilla-config" i need it for compilation of my program 
<Ubulette> _polto_, i don't think we ship that. use the pkgconfig files instead
<Ubulette> _polto_, which package needs that ?
<_polto_> Ubulette, hmm. i am not a programmer. i just have a video plugin for FF what worked before and now i can't compile it on Ubuntu.
<_polto_> Ubulette, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10851694/genres_1.0.2%7Eppa3.tar.gz
<_polto_> on my PPA : https://edge.launchpad.net/~polto/+archive
<_polto_> Ubulette,  you can see logs here : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10852541/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.genres_1.0.2%7Eppa3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Ubulette> (hmm, you're packaging those as native packages, it's not right)
<_polto_> what does you mean ?
<_polto_>  native packages ?
<Ubulette> you used versions like x.y for 2 packages. should be x.y-z or x.y-0ubuntuz
<Ubulette> instead of 'mozilla-config --cflags xpcom', you need to use 'pkg-config --cflags xulrunner-xpcom' (if you use libxul-dev)
<Ubulette> (or firefox-xpcom is you use firefox-dev)
<_polto_> oh. i will. thanks.
<_polto_> i'll try it now.
<Ubulette> and btw, you'd have better luck with those questions in #ubuntu-motu
<batoms> why do i get the "Tags not supported by BzrBranch5" error when i try to push my changes
<batoms> or better yet, how do i fix it?
<jml> batoms: I think that push --overwrite might be the answer.
#launchpad 2007-12-16
<ubotu> New bug: #176641 in launchpad "SanDisk SD Memory Card doesn't work in card reader, Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176641
<ubotu> New bug: #176643 in launchpad "SoundBlater 5.1 digital soundcard doesn't work all the time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176643
 * Fujitsu sighs.
<ubotu> New bug: #176644 in malone "Blueprint icon in bug listings should be more descriptive and linkified" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176644
<Nafallo> hmm
<Fujitsu> lamont: I'm liking the steep look of the hppa line.
<ubotu> New bug: #176656 in launchpad "Concord Eye Q Duo 2000 USB Digital Camera Doesn't Work in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176656
<jml> d'oh.
<Fujitsu> Not another one.
<Fujitsu> I bet it was the same person.
<Fujitsu> Indeed it was.
 * Fujitsu deals with it similarly.
<Fujitsu> Maybe they'll realise it's the wrong thing to do after I've corrected it some 3 times.
<jml> Fujitsu: I was really hoping that the "Launchpad itself" rename was going to prevent that sort of thing
<Fujitsu> jml: That's what I would have hoped, yep.
<Fujitsu> As it appears not to help, maybe we can have sanity restored again and rename it back!
<mariocesar_bo> Hi all, How works the download action on the translations ... I am waiting two days to launchpad send me the .po file.
<ubotu> New bug: #176729 in launchpad "launchpad blueprints not available for peer review" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176729
<outsidecontext> hi
<outsidecontext> does anybody know if it is possible to purge the PPA or at least to remove wrongly uploaded packages?
<thumper> morning
<somerville32> thumper, Any updates on closing bugs via bzr commits? :]
<thumper> somerville32: not really
<thumper> somerville32: in the upcomming release we have the first step of using the --fixes on the bzr commit to link bugs to branches
<thumper> somerville32: the next step is to modify the associated task
<thumper> somerville32: the interesting bit is how do you really determine that a bug is to be closed
<thumper> somerville32: the current thinking goes something like this:
<thumper> When a revision is found on the main-line history for a branch that says it fixes a bug, the branch should be linked to the bug and set as in-progress
<thumper> once that revision finds its way into the ancestry for the development focus branch, then it is fix committed
<thumper> however the automatic closing "fix released" is somewhat harder to determine
<somerville32> search for "closes lp: #xxx" ?
<thumper> we don't scan the message, we check the associated revision properties
<thumper> it is a little more difficult given the distributed nature of the bazaar branche
<thumper> s
<thumper> somerville32: just because a given branch has a revision that says it fixes a bug, doesn't mean that the bug fix has been released
<somerville32> Right
<somerville32> Maybe set it as fix committed?
<thumper> right, and that is the plan
<somerville32> And then make it so you can connect a branch to a release?
<somerville32> And when that occurs, all bugs set as fix committed are upgraded to fix released
<thumper> that would be pretty cool
<mantiena-baltix> Hi all
 * thumper tries to remember how we define a release
<thumper> morning mantiena-baltix
<mantiena-baltix> thumper: evening thumper ;)
<mantiena-baltix> it seems po export doesn't work in launchpad, at least for me :(
<mantiena-baltix> I choosed to download gnome-volume-manager po file from rosetta but didn't get an email for about 3 or 4 hours
<thumper> mantiena-baltix: sorry, don't know much about po exports
<mantiena-baltix> :(
<thumper> somerville32: here's an idea
<thumper> somerville32: since series can have associated branches, and the releases are attached to a series
<thumper> somerville32: perhaps we could have it so --fixes on the development focus branches get "fix committed", and --fixes on other series branches get "fix released"?
<thumper> somerville32: that way when you cut a release branch (or merge into an existing release branch) the bug tasks could be closed out
<somerville32> hmm
<thumper> somerville32: however this does give us a problem of reversability, that is setting the wrong branch as a release branch, having it update a whole pile of bug tasks, and then going "oops"
<somerville32> Maybe bug updates will have to be manually approved by the driver?
<somerville32> Or maybe have a threshold
<thumper> perhaps we could have a page that shows all the bugs "fixed" by a branch that aren't yet marked as fixed
<thumper> and have a "yep, these are released" button
 * somerville32 nods
<thumper> that could be cool
<thumper> hi BjornT
<thumper> was just talking about bugs
<BjornT> hi thumper 
<mantiena-baltix> BjornT: hi, maybe you know, why po export doesn't work in launchpad, at least for me :(
<mantiena-baltix> I choosed to download gnome-volume-manager po file from rosetta but didn't get an email for about 3 or 4 hours
<BjornT> mantiena-baltix: hmm. it seems like the export is broken at the moment. nothing i can do about it, though, i'll make sure the relevant people get notified about it.
<mantiena-baltix> BjornT: thank you very much
<MattCampbell> I'm not sure I understand the purpose of Launchpad.  Can it be used as the primary host for an open-source project, like SourceForge but with Bazaar for version control?
<MattCampbell> I ask because the title of the project registration page says "upstream".
<thumper> MattCampbell: yes it can
<thumper> MattCampbell: "upstream" I believe is used in relation to a package
<thumper> MattCampbell: so "upstream" is the unadulterated source code
<MattCampbell> No, I mean the title of the project registration page says "Register an upstream open-source project".  To me that implied that the project's primary home should be somewhere else.
<thumper> MattCampbell: I think that is just badly worded
<MattCampbell> Also, is there any requirement that the project run on GNU/Linux or a free OS in general?
<MattCampbell> For my first project, I want to release some Windows API bindings for hte Lua programming language, under the MIT/X license.
<MattCampbell> And I like Bazaar, so Launchpad seemed to be the natural choice.
<radix> There aren't any restrictions on what OSes the code must run on.
<MattCampbell> I ask primarily because I know Launchpad was created originally for packages in Ubuntu.
<MattCampbell> At least that's how it appears from my point of view.
<thumper> MattCampbell: that was how it was originally, but it has moved on from just that
<MattCampbell> And since Canonical is providing this free of charge, I certainly want to respect their wishes.
<thumper> MattCampbell: Canonical doesn't care about which platform your project targets
<MattCampbell> Why does Launchpad put the branch author's short username (e.g. username-basedomain) in the branch URL?
<Fujitsu> MattCampbell: Why wouldn't it? It shows the ownership, potentially the reputability, and resolves namespace clashes.
<MattCampbell> So should I leave the branch author field blank for the main branch?
<Fujitsu> That won't work. You should create a team if multiple people will be working on it.
<Fujitsu> If you set it as the trunk branch afterwards, people should be able to branch from https://code.launchpad.net/project or lp:project anyway.
<Fujitsu> So the owner for the trunk branch probably won't be seen much.
<jml> Fujitsu: that's a good answer, btw. 
<jml> re why show username.
<Fujitsu> jml: Really? That's good.
<MattCampbell> In this case, I'm releasing code that I wrote for my employer, with my employer's permission.  It's possible that in the future, someone else working for the same company may work on this code.  So I set up the company as a team and will make it the owner of the trunk.
<Fujitsu> That would probably work.
<Fujitsu> You can easily transfer ownership at any later stage, though it can get messy if people have existing checkouts.
<MattCampbell> I'll use my own Launchpad account to commit to the branch, correct?
<MattCampbell> even though the owner is a team
<MattCampbell> I mean author
<Fujitsu> Correct.
<MattCampbell> Any Launchpad admins here?
<MattCampbell> I just set up a team called "serotek" with a newly created email address "dev@serotek.com" as the contact email.  I haven't yet received the confirmation message at that address.  So I'm wondering if it's stuck at our spam/virus filtering service.
<jml> MattCampbell: All of the LP admins that I know of are asleep or enjoying a lazy sunday afternoon :)
<MattCampbell> Fair enough, I'll wait a while.
<jml> MattCampbell: can you not check with your filtering service?
<MattCampbell> Fujitsu: Thanks for the help earlier.
<Fujitsu> MattCampbell: No problem.
<MattCampbell> jml: Any tech support people at MailRoute (our filtering service) are probably doing the same thing as the LP admins. :)
<MattCampbell> I can wait.
<MattCampbell> I'm sure the confirmation message is just being held by greylisting.
<somerville32> What is the format for poll dates?
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> What a waste :/
<SWAT> are there any rules about creating teams in launchpad? Are teams like ubuntu-de-events allowed?
<thumper> SWAT: I don't think there are rules...
<SWAT> thumper, is it OK to use launchpad as a group management tool? (because I think that's happening). I just want to be sure of it
<SWAT> A extra 'team' shouldn't be a huge load, but I don't know if it's frowned upon
<thumper> SWAT: I believe so
<SWAT> thumper, in that case, thanks for the info.
<cyberix> I've been developing some software in a Launchpad hosted Bazaar branch and now I'm planning to do the first release. Am I supposed to create a web page for the software at some external site, or can I somehow use Launchpad to publish tar.gz archives?
<spiv> cyberix: you can host the tar.gz files on Launchpad
<spiv> cyberix: there's a "Download project files" action link on your project's overview page.
<cyberix> So how do I upload project files then?
<thumper> cyberix: I think there is a link on the download files page to upload files if you have permission to do so (as a project Driver)
#launchpad 2008-12-08
<snapy> hi there, I am starting to learn about PPA in Launchpad
<snapy> I have recently "activated" my ppa repository and it seems that I only have a jaunty branch
<snapy> Is there a way to have multiple branches (hardy, intrepid, etc)?
<noodles> Hi snapy, yes you can publish to multiple distribution series... for example:
<noodles> http://launchpad.net/~cprov/+archive
<snapy> interesting...
<snapy> how did you manage to do it?
<noodles> That's not my archive... but
 * noodles is just looking a relevant help page...
<snapy> (I am also investigating on help pages...)
<noodles> snapy, great! I found the following which mentions that when you copy packages from an archive into your own PPA, that you select the distroseries for the packages:
<noodles> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Copying%20packages
<snapy> uhmmm
<noodles> just trying to find related docs for when you upload your own source package...
<snapy> meanwhile I am going to finish retouching my package (a personal version of network-manager)
<noodles> snapy, cool. From what I can see, when you setup your pbuild environment you specify the the build environment distribution... there's tips here for setting up for multiple ubuntu series:
<noodles> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Change%20base.tgz%20Location
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> this import seems to fail: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20302313/gst-plugins-base-trunk-log.txt
<asabil> could someone take a look at it please ?
<snapy> hello again, it seems I have now a problem signing the source package with debuild
<snapy> I type debuild -S -sa
<snapy> and I get the error:  gpg: skipped "Miguel Telleria <miguel@mtelleria.com>": secret key not available
<noodles> Hi again snapy, first check if this helps:
<noodles> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors
<snapy> I suspect it is a problem with my gpg configuration, but I am going to check
<snapy> oh I see, thanks noodles it seems I need to specify the key explicitly
<snapy> I think I have uploaded it !! (the source package of course)
<noodles> whohoo!
<snapy> but I don't see the package yet
<snapy> https://launchpad.net/~miguel-mtelleria/+archive
<noodles> Yeah, I had to wait a while before mine showed up... (maybe 10 or 15mins, I can't remember...)
<oojah> snapy: You'll get emails with success/failure in a bit.
<snapy> ok, I wait then :)
<snapy> uuhmm it was rejected :(
<snapy> Could not find person 'miguel-telleria'
<snapy> anyway I am getting close
<snapy> uhhm I see
<snapy> it is miguel-mtelleria
<snapy> changing .dput.cf and retrying
<oojah> snapy: You can change your username if you've made a typo.
<snapy> yes I have done it and the package has been accepted :)!!
<oojah> snapy: I mean if you want the username to be miguel-telleria on launchpad then you can change it.
<oojah> (and well done :)
<snapy> oh yeah I see now
<snapy> and also I see only the source package
<snapy> http://ppa.launchpad.net/miguel-mtelleria/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/
<oojah> It's still building.
<oojah> Click on any of the architectures to see the status.
<snapy> to change the username I should go to my launchpad profile I guess (I won't do it yet until the package has been built)
<oojah> snapy: Correct.
<snapy> what do you mean by "clicking in the architectures"?
<snapy> I just don't see the link
<snapy> ok I see
<snapy> things like http://ppa.launchpad.net/miguel-mtelleria/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/universe/binary-i386/ I guess
<noodles> From here:
<noodles> https://edge.launchpad.net/~miguel-mtelleria/+archive
<noodles> You'll see there a list of architectures currently being (or waiting to be) built...
<snapy> cool :)
<snapy> well it seems the build is over but I still don't see the .deb packages in the ftp repository
<snapy> and I haven't received any emails neither
<snapy> (just getting impatient)
<snapy> :)
<snapy> well, I have to leave to go to eat (Spanish time)
<snapy> I'll get back in the evening
<snapy> thanks noodles and oojah for your help.  I am sure I will make it very soon
<snapy> (if not already :) )
<noodles> No problem :). Yeah, I think you're there, just give it a few mins...
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: sinzui | Need help? Check here for the Launchpad help schedule: https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation
<johannes> I experimented a bit with releases on launchpad. I have a milestone with a few ssigned bugs and blueprints. Now I'm making a release. How can I link from the milestone to the release to say "all of these milestone targets are implemented there"? Or how should that work in the end?
<darius12> hi, I 've got a strange problem trying to build vim from my ppa, same package builds fine locally
<darius12> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<darius12> See `config.log' for more details.
<darius12> the logs are in https://launchpad.net/~pktoss/+archive/+build/808279
<bigjools> darius12: check your build dependencies
<Rinchen> nand, ping
 * mnft is away: Gone away for now.
<der|kunstler> how do I remove a project from my +junk ?
<der|kunstler> and how do I edit a branch's information ? :)
<mwhudson> der|kunstler: little icons next to the heading
<der|kunstler> mwhudson, uhm, the ones that look like some soft of sign ?
<der|kunstler> mwhudson, I mean, yellow sign
<mwhudson> yeah, it's meant to be a minus sign and a pencil
<der|kunstler> got it, thanks
<der|kunstler> :/ how come I didn't see it, heh!
<mwhudson> der|kunstler: you're not the only one, we need to make this more discoverable somehow
<der|kunstler> mwhudson, yeah, the first place I look for is on the right side
<der|kunstler> mwhudson, when deleting a branch, here's what I've got: (Error ID: OOPS-1073H2400)
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1073H2400
<mwhudson> der|kunstler: are you on edge?
<der|kunstler> mwhudson, pardon my ignorance, what is edge ?
<mwhudson> der|kunstler: ah, ok
<thumper> mwhudson: that'll be a no
<der|kunstler> heh :P
<thumper> der|kunstler: known issue, and fixed in code (and edge)
<der|kunstler> I guess that's a no
<mwhudson> der|kunstler: edge stands for "bleeding edge"
<der|kunstler> aaah, got it
<thumper> der|kunstler: if you add a ".edge" between "code" and ".launchpad.net"
<mwhudson> it's a server that gets its code updated dairly
<der|kunstler> it hasn't been merged into the actual launchpad code
<thumper> der|kunstler: for you branch
<thumper> der|kunstler: you should be able to delete your branch
<der|kunstler> thumper, got it
<der|kunstler> thumper, so edge.code.blah right ?
<thumper> der|kunstler: code.edge.launchpad.net
<der|kunstler> thumper, muchas gracias amigo :D
<der|kunstler> mwhudson, thanks to you too
<thumper> der|kunstler: you'll need to log in again as it is a different server
<mwhudson> p
<der|kunstler> thumper, understood
<mwhudson> np
<der|kunstler> when does the main launchpad server gets its code updated, how regular ?
<mwhudson> roughly monthly
<der|kunstler> ok
<mwhudson> next rollout will be in a week and a bit
<der|kunstler> great
<der|kunstler> the project delete worked like a charm on that one. I assume the edge server is faster right ?
<mwhudson> ah, he left
<thumper> that he did
<thumper> I didn't feel like answering no one
#launchpad 2008-12-09
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Check here for the Launchpad help schedule: https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation
<GPH-Laptop> I keep getting connection errors
<GPH-Laptop> is anyone else?
<GPH-Laptop> " Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
<jml> GPH-Laptop: looking into it, thanks.
<GPH-Laptop> jml: K
<jml> GPH-Laptop: should be back up
<jml> GPH-Laptop: thanks to our charming, friendly and ever patient OSAs.
<GPH-Laptop> :)
<GPH-Laptop> works now... what was the problem?
<jml> GPH-Laptop: loggerhead isn't very good.
<GPH-Laptop> heh
<jml> GPH-Laptop: Launchpad uses loggerhead for that part of the website.
<GPH-Laptop> ah
<GPH-Laptop> alright
<GPH-Laptop> back to #bzr :)
<mwhudson> oh, i think i found some ways of making it better
<mwhudson> i should tell someone about them i guess...
<spm> mwhudson: holy nukler fire isn't an option!!!!!
<mwhudson> playing with threadpool_options to paste.httpserver
<spm> mwhudson: #threads==1 to maximise stability? ;-)
<mwhudson> that might work
<spm> ... at *some* cost to throughput :-)
<fabrice> Hello all, just wanted to annouce a Thunderbird extension that helps reading bug mail and supports launchpad : https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/9584
<bigon-wrk> hi, I get Error ID: OOPS-1074EA144 when browsing https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sylpheed
<bigon-wrk> should I report that?
<thekorn> bigon-wrk, yes, this is defenitly worth reporting,
<bigon-wrk> thekorn: on which product?
<thekorn> there are also oops for (all ?) other package pages
<bigon-wrk> thekorn: no just this one
<bigon-wrk> (i've uploaded a new version of that package a few minutes before I discover this oups)
<thekorn> well I also get an oops for https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bughelper
<thekorn> and */firefox
<thekorn> so I assume "all" ;)
<thekorn> bigon-wrk, sorry, something went wrong with my chat client, did you already report it?
<bigon-wrk> no I did'nt
<thekorn> maybe we can get some attention in this channel
<thekorn> mrevell, can you help us with all the oopses on package pages?
<thekorn> on edge and staging this is
<mrevell> thekorn: I think bigjools might be better placed to help.
 * bigjools wakes up
<thekorn> mrevell, ok thanks,
<thekorn> good morning bigjools ;)
<bigjools> ouch, that's nasty
<bigjools> thekorn, bigon-wrk: thanks for letting me know about that
<thekorn> bigjools, np, thanks for working on fixing it ;)
<bigon-wrk> thx :)
<Laney> LP done got broked
<bigjools> Laney: are you talking about the pages mentioned above, or something else?
<Laney> bigjools: Yeah, I came here to bug people and saw you already knew
<bigjools> ok thanks
<bigjools> it's only edge, use the main lp site if you need those pages
<Laney> righto
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: barry | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Check here for the Launchpad help schedule: https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation
<bblfish> hi, I'd like to download some code from lauchpad. I am on OSX, and it really is not clear how to get the code
<bblfish> it says that I can get the code using bzr branch lp:networkedgraphs
<bblfish> but I have no idea how to get bzr
<bblfish> or what it is
<bblfish> should there not at least be a link to whatever bzr is?
<bblfish> ok I found it http://bazaar-vcs.org/
<bblfish> But I think you should link to it
<mok0> Grrr. I keep getting an ooops when trying to look at the atlas source package in LP
<oldman> hi quick bzr+launchpad question
<oldman> thought to ask here rather than randomly trying it
<oldman> can you do multiple --fixes declarations for a single changeset?
<oldman> e.g., bzr commit --fixes lp:12345 --fixes lp:12346 ?
<oldman> or is expected way just to mark the semi-duplicate as a duplicate first?
<mok0> oldman: don't know... but can't you make a dummy bug and a dummy commit and make the experiment?
<oldman> probably :)
<barry> bblfish: i can help you get bzr for osx.  i have several os x machines
<barry> mok0: do you have a url that's oopsing?
<bblfish> barry: thanks I am just installing it with fink
<mok0> barry: hang on I will find it
<mok0> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atlas
<barry> bblfish: cool.  i actually use macports, though on one os x machine i (just last night) had to blow it away and re-install.  on the other macports works fine
<barry> bblfish: but also, bzr is just python so it installs from source very easily too
<bblfish> ah ok
<bblfish> well it's running now
<barry> bblfish: let me know how the fink install goes and if you have any problems i can help you with alternatives
<bblfish> thanks
<barry> bblfish: excellent
<bblfish> I would put some links up on the lauchpad web site though
<bblfish> it's not that well known
<bblfish> nice to see that your projects produce rdf
<barry> mok0: yep, that oopses for me too.  i will submit a bug report on that
<mok0> barry: thanks
<barry> bblfish: i have edit rights on bazaar-vcs.org.  where would you recommend i link to?  or do you mean just add some additional info?
<bblfish> ah, no I was thinking that lauchpad should link to bazaar :-)
<bblfish> especially when they say things like "to download code run ... bzr ... "
<barry> bblfish: have you seen this link: https://help.launchpad.net/Code
<barry> bblfish: maybe we need to advertise that link more prominently
<bblfish> I'd put it on every page where you mention bzr
<bblfish> like  here https://code.launchpad.net/networkedgraphs
<barry> mok0: looks like someone beat me to it: bug 306494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306494 in launchpad "Distro source package pages are oopsing" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306494
<bblfish> that should be not "bzr branch lp:networkedgraphs" but "<a href="http://...bazaar..."/>bzr</a>..."
<barry> mok0: it's marked critical so that means all hands are on deck until its fixed
<bblfish> cause when you get to to the page that's where you are going to be confused
<mok0> barry: thanks, that's good to know :-)
<barry> bblfish: i'll open a bug on that.  thanks for the feedback
<bblfish> It will be interesting to talk about rdf sometime. I have a few ideas on that of course, and how it could work with version control systems. I blogged about some of that on http://blogs.sun.com/bblfish
<bblfish> looks like you have implemented some of the ideas I have been expounding.
<bblfish> I think one could go even more distributed that what you are doing. But it is really good to see how far you have gone with this. Well I need to try it before I say more
<barry> bblfish: bug 306569
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306569 in launchpad "More links to https://help.launchpad.net/Code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306569
<barry> bblfish: are you a member of the launchpad-users mailing list?  that might be a good place to bring up some of those ideas
<barry> bblfish: another place might be fridge.ubuntu.com
<bblfish> ok, well you think there could be interest then that would be an idea. It's usually a question of people having similar values. Not everybody values distributed information
<barry> bblfish: actually: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<bblfish> ok. I'll bookmark those and get back  it
<barry> cool
<djsiegel> Hey, I read a lot of code on LP for my project (http://launchpad.net/do) and recently we've been using the review feature more and more, and I have difficulty viewing diffs, even on my 1920x1200 screen.
<djsiegel> Also, I read a lot of code on launchpad (not in diff format) and it would help my eyes so much if there were some syntax highlighting options (like pastie: http://pastie.org/pastes/335139).
<djsiegel> So, my project would benefit immensely from better fonts and syntax highlighting in loggerhead.
<djsiegel> Are you guys working on anything like this? Have you discussed it at all?
<mwhudson> there is a bug report about syntax highlighting
<mwhudson> "better fonts" is a bit vauge, i'm afraid
<djsiegel> Don't be afraid -- what I mean is that the code view uses a very light gray, tabstops are a bit large for even my gigantic horizontal screen size. The font is fine, I guess -- it's just a little too light in color, and sometimes it seems too large.
<djsiegel> This would be total icing on the cake, but if I could configure my tabstops and syntax highlighting (maybe a simple stylesheet switcher, where users can use their own styles) in loggerhead, I would be in heaven.
<mwhudson> ok, can you file a bug report asking for this?
<djsiegel> Yes.
<mwhudson> thanks
<djsiegel> Thank you.
<djsiegel> Thanks again, mwhudson: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/306631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306631 in loggerhead "Make pages displaying code easier on the eyes" [Undecided,New]
<mwhudson> djsiegel: thanks
<mwhudson> beuno: look at bug 306631!!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306631 in loggerhead "Make pages displaying code easier on the eyes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306631
<mwhudson> djsiegel: beuno is more of a UI guy than me :)
<djsiegel> And thank you guys for making my life so much easier :)
<barry> djsiegel: no, thank *you* for gnome do
<djsiegel> Reading code on LP is one of my primary forms of entertainment (unfortunately!)
<Hobbsee> \o/ gnome-do!
 * beuno looks
<beuno> mwhudson, djsiegel, I'll look into it, but I don't have that much time on my hands right now  :)
<beuno> sounds like something we want though
<djsiegel> yes, it's not a simple bug fix
<djsiegel> it would be great to reuse an existing OSS solution
<Kmos> OOPS-1074EB341
<barry> Kmos: that looks like a legitimate bug.  can you open a bug report on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad -- please include the oops id and a description of what you were doing
<joumetal> would it be possible to fix bug 59160 or raise the importance?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59160 in malone "Tags box and search results differ in their bug counts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59160
<joumetal> It could help to improve performance of launchpad.
<mnft> Hi Barry
<barry> mnft: hi!
<mnft> it's ten o'clock now in Berlin. So: just the way to say good night?
<barry> mnft: sure, have a good night!  it's only  4pm here near washington dc
<mnft> ok. The bazaar will remain open, I assume. So until tomorrow here.
<barry> mnft: yep
 * mnft is away: Gone away for now.
<tchernobog> hello, does anyone know why launchpad librarian is so awfully hellishly slow?
<tchernobog> I mean, I need a couple of packages because current jaunty ones are broken
<tchernobog> but downloading from librarian is unusable
<tchernobog> ~6Kb/s, after 500Kb drops connection
<tchernobog> KB*
<mwhudson> i'm not aware of any current problems
<mwhudson> got a url i can try with?
<tchernobog> yes, coming
<tchernobog> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/xserver-xorg-core/2:1.5.2-2ubuntu3
<tchernobog> take the .deb package
<tchernobog> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18850442/xserver-xorg-core_1.5.2-2ubuntu3_i386.deb is the direct link
<Nafallo> hmm. stalled after 321,509 for me
<tchernobog> of course, ymmv
<mwhudson> Nafallo: me too, to the byte
<mwhudson> that's pretty odd
<tchernobog> happens for many packages
<mwhudson> tchernobog: it seems to be working now, can you try again?
<tchernobog> still very very slow, but at least doesn't stop at ~321KB
<Nafallo> mwhudson: 1,154,641 :-)
<tchernobog> i will tell you if it completes
<tchernobog> gosh, i just hope to find a sane way to download that kernel package...
<Nafallo> oh. it continued a little bit.
<tchernobog> or it'll take days
<Nafallo> now stalled again :-P
<tchernobog> (this one is just 2.35MB, wait for the linux kernel...)
<tchernobog> nope
<tchernobog> connection timeout
<tchernobog> at ~1,154 KB, as Nafallo said
<Nafallo> 100%[======================================================================================>] 2,463,350     10.30M/s
<Nafallo> there we go :-)
<tchernobog> curl or wget?
<Nafallo> and replicateble.
<Nafallo> wget
<tchernobog> trying with that
<tchernobog> firefox seems less tolerant...
<tchernobog> Salvataggio in: "xserver-xorg-core_1.5.2-2ubuntu3_i386.deb"
<tchernobog> Stalls here...
<tchernobog>  7% [=>                         ] 195.572     --.-K/s  est 20m 44s
<tchernobog> victory! (but at 3KB/s!)
<tchernobog> well, thanks
<tchernobog> mwhudson: if someone can look at it in the next days...
<tchernobog> i have to kill X
<tchernobog> have a nice evening
<Nafallo> meeh
<Nafallo> works for me now. fill my pipe I reckon :-P
<Ursinha> danilos, hey :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help and no help contac around? Check here for the Launchpad help schedule: https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Help contact: barry
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help and no help contact around? Check here for the Launchpad help schedule: https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Help contact: barry
 * wgrant wonders where danilos is here. I haven't seen him yet :(
<beuno> wgrant, hiding from users?
<wgrant> beuno: Good idea.
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> hey beuno
<beuno> :)
<beuno> hi Ursinha
<Ursinha> long time no see :)
<beuno> how have you been?
<Ursinha> good, hope you're good too :)
<beuno> Ursinha, yeah, I was expecting them to send you as PR for UDS, but it seems that didn't happen...
<beuno> (pr == public relations)
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<beuno> I'm... well, hiding from wgrant as well
<Ursinha> this is your job!
<danilos> wgrant: I am not actually at UDS
<danilos> Ursinha: hi there
<wgrant> danilos: I thought you were.
<Ursinha> danilos, hello boy :)
<danilos> wgrant: so did I :)
 * wgrant is now confused.
<danilos> wgrant: I am here, do you want me to stand up :))
<beuno> wgrant, danilos has a session tomorrow, we can have a stake out
<wgrant> danilos: Ah. I'm to the right of the left aisle, about the middle.
<danilos> Ursinha: how's it going?
<danilos> wgrant: that's not me
<Ursinha> danilos, great, and you?
<wgrant> danilos: Ha ha ha.
<danilos> Ursinha: just as well, though missing the Launchpad guys :)
<Ursinha> danilos, :)
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help and no help contact around? Check here for the Launchpad help schedule: https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation
#launchpad 2008-12-10
<johannes> I experimented a bit with releases on launchpad. I have a milestone with a few ssigned bugs and blueprints. Now I'm making a release. How can I link from the milestone to the release to say "all of these milestone targets are implemented there"? Or how should that work in the end?
<ym1> Hello
<ym1> I am trying to mirror a branch from code.google.com on launchpad in order to be able to use all the goodies provided by bzr.
<ym1> I have added a bran
<ym1> oups I have created a branch called : ~yml-nospam/+junk/djangosearch-trunk
<ym1> and in location set the field to : Location:http://djangosearch.googlecode.com/svn/trunk
<ym1> I am getting this error message Launchpad has not been able to mirror this branch. The last attempt               was               12 minutes ago.                                                      (Not a branch: "http://djangosearch.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/".)                                        Launchpad will try again                        in 11 hours.                            If you have fixed the problem, p
<jml> ym1: hi
<jml> ym1: You need to use a slightly different UI if you want Launchpad to mirror svn branches.
<ym1> jml : I do not understand what you mean by "different UI" ?
<jml> ym1: for historical reasons, you can't import branches from svn/cvs into junk branches on Launchpda
<jml> ym1: you have to import them into a branch on a project.
<jml> ym1: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<jml> linked from https://code.edge.launchpad.net/
<ym1> jml: thank you sorry for the noise
<jml> ym1: np
<ym1> I think it is at least the second time I ask this question.
<ym1> but since I am not doing it often ...
<ym1> ;-(
<ym1> jml: does that means that I need to create a project first ?
<jml> ym1: yes.
<jml> ym1: unless one already exists
<ym1> can I do this if I am not the owner of the project in code.google.com ?
<jml> ym1: yep
<ym1> jml: no the project does not exist
<ym1> ok I will do this
<ym1> thank you
<jml> ym1: you might want to mention that you aren't the owner in one of the text boxes on the project form.
<jml> ym1: Launchpad's not just a project hosting thing, it's also a project index. Registering projects and importing their code adds to the love.
<jml> (google "The great open source supermarket"
<ym1> jml: I am sorry but I cannot find the link to create a project
<mwhudson> ym1: https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<ym1> mwhudson: Thanks
<ym1> jml: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/djangosearch/trunk
<ym1> does that seems alright to you ?
<mwhudson> ym1: looks fine, i've approved it
<ym1> excellent thank you
<ym1> Now I am not sure about the process.
<ym1> I should register a bzr branch in the same project
<ym1> then I can pull from the imported branch and push to my own branch.
<ym1> Then I can do bzr diff and submit tickets with pathes to google issue tracker.
<ym1> Is there and equivalent of what I did with code.google.com with github
<ym1> ?
<mwhudson> no, no git imports yet
<spiv> You can use fastexport/import tools for git and bzr to do it yourself, though.
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: adeuring
<maco> hi, i'm having trouble with the email interface
<thekorn> hi, https://edge.launchpad.net/people says there are about 3900 teams registered in launchpad, with the API I get a number of about 1030,
<thekorn> are there so many hidden/private/whatever teams
<thekorn> or is one of these numbers wrong
<thekorn> I used launchpad.people.findTeam(text="")._wadl_resource.representation["total_size"]  to get the number of teams with the API
<thekorn> and yes, I try to win the t-shirt ;)
<adeuring> thekorn: just ried to figure out what's going on internally, but, frankly, I simply puzzled by the different numbers...
<adeuring> s/ried/tried/
<emgent> barry-away: here ?
<thekorn> adeuring, me too, that's why I asked here, I *know* that findTeam() ignores alot of teams like private/placeholder teams but this should not be ~2000
<thekorn> aybe I'm using findTeam(text='') the wrong way
<adeuring> thekorn: fancy to file a bug about it ;) ?
<emgent> some LP admin avaiable ?
<adeuring> emgent: I don't think so: wrong time of day ;) But perhaps I can help you?
<thekorn> adeuring, no problem, I will file a bug, but this won't be solved until the contest deadline ;)
<emgent> adeuring: nah. i need edit on launchpad.net/nubuntu
<adeuring> emgent: try to ping herb or mthaddon
<emgent> adeuring: done hehe. :D
<thekorn> adeuring, it's bug 306844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306844 in launchpad "number of teams return by a findTeam API call seems to be wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306844
<mok0> Searching for a bug in LP, it claims that "There is no project named 'Ubuntu' registered in Launchpad" WTF?
<adeuring> mok0: there is a _distribution_ called Ubuntu. The name "project" is used for, well, projects, that develop a specific piece of software.
<mok0> adeuring: still, it's not very intuitiv
<mok0> e
<adeuring> mok0: right...
<MTecknology> kiko: come online so I can annoy you
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help and no help contact around? Check here for the Launchpad help schedule: https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation
<epsy> how does one stop receiving emails about bugs related to a membership in a group ?
<kiko> epsy, short answer filter client-side (I can explain how) or leave the team
<kiko> epsy, longer answer, tell me what bugs and what team. :)
<Hobbsee> or get the team to set up a mailing list, and don't subscribe?
<epsy> ok so "the one" would better just leave the team?
<kiko> epsy, filtering client side is the most flexible answer
<epsy> well, I doubt he wants to spend time on that
<epsy> so he'd rather go for leaving the team?
<kiko> epsy, who's "he"?
<kiko> <kiko> epsy, longer answer, tell me what bugs and what team. :)
<epsy> someone who signed up at our QA team and "gets a lot of emails about bug reports on launchpad", he's asking if he can disable it somewhere in launchpad, because he doesn't care about bugmail
<kiko> epsy, you could set up a ML for the team.
<kiko> epsy, you could also ask him why he signed up?
<epsy> well, that's how blueprints and such stuff gets tested, through the QA team
<epsy> and how would I do that?
<kiko> go to the team page and request a mailing list
<epsy> you need to own the team right?
<epsy> i'll be right back
<kiko> or be me. :)
<epsy> haha, back
<epsy> well, I'm not sure we'll need one..we have a forum already so I'm not sure if having an ML would be really useful
<kiko> epsy, forums are so 1800s dude ;)
<epsy> :D
<epsy> it suits the theme of the lightcycle game! :)
<kiko> heh
<zerwas> What can be the reason why PPA packages disappear?
<wgrant> zerwas: You delete them or they're superseded.
<zerwas> wgrant> superseded by?
<epsy> packages wearing a higher version tag perhaps?
<MTecknology> kiko: hey, how's it going?
<zerwas> epsy> but there are no newer packages. i am asking about gnunet packages. there was 0.8.0b in a ppa but they disappeared (i asked the one who built them but he also does not know what happened)
<MTecknology> How do I download code from a bzr branch on lp?
<MTecknology> think I found it
<thumper> MTecknology: if it isn't REALLY easy to find, I've not done my job right
<MTecknology> thumper: I didn't get the the front page of the project, I wound up in the revision part
<MTecknology> thumper: sorry... It is taking a really long time to grab though
<Kaleo> hi
<Kaleo> Launchpad set one of my branch private and I cannot figure out how to undo this
<thumper> Kaleo: which one?
<thumper> Kaleo: I can look and tell you why
<Kaleo> https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/elisa/slideshow_ng
 * thumper checks
<Nafallo> Ng? :-P
<Nafallo> hehe
<Kaleo> yes :)
<Nafallo> Ng: you haz a slideshow ;-)
<Kaleo> (thumper: thanks for the help)
<Ursinha> bug 300000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300000 in libgtk2-perl "FTBFS fix for libgtk2-perl" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300000
<Ursinha> hm
<thumper> Kaleo: you are a DennisDeveloper
<thumper> although there seems to be a little weirdness here
<Kaleo> thumper: I am but I am also an Elisa developer :)
 * thumper wonders what Dennis is and how its related to Elisa...
<Kaleo> that's a very reasonable question :)
<Rinchen> thumper, dennis is a canonical project which uses elisa
<thumper> Rinchen: ta
<twilight\> any launchpad admins around?
<jml> maaybe. what's up?
<twilight\> the branches in my project has not been scanned in a long time
<twilight\> https://code.launchpad.net/kolibri
<jml> twilight\: how long, would you say?
<twilight\> some time today
<twilight\> at least for 9 hrs
<jml> all of them or just one branch?
<twilight\> all of them
<twilight\> the main dev branch had a commit 2008-12-10 13:10:35 (CET+1), but it doesn't show up
<twilight\> likewise, the newest branch pushed 5 hrs ago hasn't been scanned at all
<jml> twilight\: it looks like there's a problem with the branch scanner.
<twilight\> jml: yup, that's what i thought
<twilight\> jml: is there anything to be done about it? :)
<jml> twilight\: yeah, we're investigating it now.
<jml> twilight\: if you hold your breath, you'll turn paisley.
<twilight\> jml: hehe, i won't, so thanks
<Rinchen> jml, hmm that would explain another issue I've seen today.... I've been waiting on a branch from 4 hours ago to be scanned
<spm> twilight\: branchscanner is unstuckered. So your branch should be scanned RSN
<phix> wow, ATI drivers are crap, too bad it is properitary
<kiko> phix, actually, there /are/ OSS ATI drivers..
<phix> kiko: They support extending display over two monitors?
<kiko> I don't know if they support twinview but I /think/ they do
<phix> any way, that is kind of out of scope here :)
<kiko> heh
#launchpad 2008-12-11
<MTecknology> Anybody around that knows anything about the new plugins to let sites use LP as the authentication provider?
<jml> a little.
<jml> MTecknology: Launchpad is an OpenID provider.
<MTecknology> jml: I want it to pass back the name/email of the person that's authenticating
<jml> MTecknology: I *think* you'd have to authenticate, and then look up their name/email using the Launchpad APIs.
<MTecknology> I should be setup to do it, but I don't know how to set it up on my side
<jml> MTecknology: but we are pushing the boundaries of my ignorance here.
<MTecknology> http://news.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/new-launchpad-plugins-for-drupal
<MTecknology> this is what I'm referring to. I think we're on different pages
<jml> oh, when you said "new plugins", you meant "new Drupal plugins" :)
<MTecknology> ya
<jml> yeah, so, nil speako the Drupal
<spiv> I don't think Launchpad provides attributes like the email address to OpenID relying parties (yet?)
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> h on
<MTecknology> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/53961
<spiv> Ah, so we apparently do allow some sites to get more details.  In that case filing a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad asking for your site to be allowed to get those details, like 53961, is probably what you need to do.
<MTecknology> so I just need to wait?
<MTecknology> spiv: I was guessing I needed to set something else up on my side to request those pieces of information.
<spiv> Oh, that is your question already.
 * spiv slowly catches up
<spiv> I know nothing about the drupal plugin, sorry.  So either wait, or wait in here/ask again here in a few hours, when different (and hopefully more knowledgeable) people are online.
<MTecknology> what tz are most of them in?
<spiv> All of them, more or less ;)
<MTecknology> I wonder if I'll ever manage to get a canonical hostmask
<spiv> There's probably a disproportiate number on US west coast time this week due to UDS.
<MTecknology> I want to make it to one of those... someday... maybe
<MTecknology> This module is incredibly awesome, but I'd also like to make it so users never notice their user account is bing created
<MTecknology> It's a heck an awesome feature
<MTecknology> I still need to finish making my theme
<\sh> MTecknology: could be that I'm mistaken, but when you are talking about the drupal openid plugins, you can't mix up "authentication" with "drupal accounts". For Drupal, it needs to create the accounts, for "Authorization" stuff, which doesn't belong to openid in general. openid is only for authentication (afaik) :)
<MTecknology> oh...
<MTecknology> I thought it was able to pass the name and email back (i know it can do that part) so the user doesn't need to enter them.
<MTecknology> I know it has the ability to keep the email addys in sync between the user on lp and the site
<\sh> MTecknology: not knowing the lp drupal5 plugins, but using lp as openid provider with drupal6 gives you the email + username (in my case my email and "shermann", the last time I checked)...but this is something users don't want in general...and that's why drupal6 has the possibility to add an openid to a drupal6 user account
<MTecknology> but they also have to enter their openid string last i knew
<MTecknology> I spent 20hr switching from 6 to 5 to be able to use these plugins and I'm still not done with the theme :P
<\sh> MTecknology: with a working openid plugin you just need your openid string for authentication...(login)...
<MTecknology> ya
<\sh> MTecknology: 6 has openid plugin implemented
<MTecknology> ya, I was using that but I wanted more functionality. You should see my computer...
<MTecknology> these new plugins have exactly what I want, I just need to figure out how to use them right
<MTecknology> \sh: I'm not trying to complain about what 6 offers, but what they (idk who exactly) did for 5 is beyond incredible.
<\sh> MTecknology: yeah..launchpad devs are smart ,-)
<MTecknology> yup
<rockstar> \sh, how many launchpad devs do you know, exactly?
 * MTecknology wishes kiko was around to pester
<rockstar> MTecknology, is there something specific you need?
<MTecknology> rockstar: the name and email
<MTecknology> not user name
<rockstar> MTecknology, of what?
<MTecknology> err, the user name
<MTecknology> rockstar: from their LP account
<rockstar> Whose LP account?
<MTecknology> whoever is in my team
 * rockstar reads backchat.
<MTecknology> I'm using the plugins that were released today for drupal
<MTecknology> rockstar: lemme know if I'm not making any sense
<rockstar> MTecknology, I know nothing about those.  Sorry.
<MTecknology> ok, ty
 * rockstar did not go to UDS, so only hears the residuals...
<MTecknology> i wish i could
<Hobbsee> don't think it was mentioend at UDS, as such
<Hobbsee> if it was, i missed it
<MTecknology> bbl
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: hi
<MTecknology> ttyl
<cody-somerville> IT was on the planet
<Hobbsee> hey MTecknology
<cody-somerville> http://news.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/new-launchpad-plugins-for-drupal
<MTecknology> yup, that's where I got it from
<MTecknology> gtg
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: how'd your day go?
<epsy> hm, I just sent a message to lpbugs containing " milestone 0.2.8.3". The milestone set in the bug changed but " milestone 0.2.8.3" appears as a new comment
<matsubara> epsy: I think that's the correct behavior. when you edit a bug using the email interface, the email with commands is added as a comment to the report
<epsy> aren't commands supposed to be stripped?
<matsubara> epsy: nope
<epsy> that's not very clear on https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<epsy> in fact, it does even suggest the opposite
<epsy> notably here: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface#On%20success
<matsubara> epsy: could you file a bug about it please?
<epsy> in documentation or in malone?
<matsubara> epsy: launchpad.net/launchpad-documentation/+filebug
<matsubara> epsy: you might want to "affects me too" bug 3927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3927 in malone "No indentation of email commands" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3927
<epsy> well, I got nothing against this
<snuitje> Hi, i was trying to file a bug report but i got an error: "Request Entity Too Large"
<snuitje> that's with an 1-byte file attached, without it i get the error "cannot upload empty file"
<snuitje> so i tried disabling the redirection to edge, but it seems still to be redirecting
<epsy> what browser are you using? is the "cannot upload empty file" error modal or not?
<snuitje> also when i comment on a bug it gives the same "cannot upload empty file" error
<snuitje> I'm using epiphany with webkit
<snuitje> the error isn't modal (as in a separate dialog) but it's blocking
<Ursinha> snuitje, you didn't get any oopses?
<snuitje> i don't know what you mean, so i think not
<Ursinha> snuitje, oh, it's when launchpad shows you a page saying "Oops! Something went wrong.."
<snuitje> nope, i didn't get that
<Ursinha> right
<Ursinha> snuitje, you couldn't file the bug?
<snuitje> indeed, that's why i came here =)
<Ursinha> :)
<epsy> matsubara, Bug #307202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307202 in launchpad-documentation "Bugs/EmailInterface suggests that commands aren't shown in comments, although they are" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307202
<matsubara> thanks epsy
<matsubara> snuitje: using the api or the web interface?
<matsubara> ah sorry, missed the "using epiphany with webkit"
<snuitje> ^_^
<matsubara> so, it's using the web interface :-)
<snuitje> yep :)
<snuitje> matsubara: changing bug details does work, including adding the optional comment along with it
<gustavonarea> Hello. Would it be possible to add the GNU Affero GPL (AGPL) to https://launchpad.net/projects/+new ? "Affero GPL" is another license
<matsubara> snuitje: can you show me a screenshot of the error you get?
<snuitje> certainly
<snuitje> can i email them?
<snuitje> hmm it could be a bug in epiphany-webkit
<matsubara> snuitje: that's what I'm suspecting. please mail it to me: matsubara@canonical.com
<LarstiQ> gustavonarea: I suspect filing that as a question in the Launchpad answers section is the best approach.
<gustavonarea> LarstiQ: I will, thanks :)
<LarstiQ> gustavonarea: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Nikow> hello
<Nikow> Is any possibility to get username of person who not logged in to launchpd for long time
<Nikow> ?
<Grom> hello
<Grom> can I capture login on freenode hen user is not logged in on launchpad for long time?
<Grom> freenode = launchpad
<mwhudson> in general, no
<S-i-A> hi all
<S-i-A> we have some problem in rosetta, every one from rosetta her?
<S-i-A> wordpress 2.7 updated and i will import the old version 2.6 to it. also downloaded the .po file from wp2.6 in launchpad and check it with msgfmt -C found this errors. my question is"why worked file from Launchpad have so many errors?" we have translated clear.
<S-i-A> this errors http://paste.debian.net/23416/
<MTecknology> So... I need an expert opinion. My website is sdloco.profarius.com. I need to know what to do with the copyright on the bottom. I don't know if I should put the year in or not or if it's a bad idea to have it on my site.
<kfogel> MTecknology: I'm new to this channel, but your question looks to me like it might be off-topic here.
<vvinet> I second kfogel on that statement
<MTecknology> It is, but I don't know anywhere else where canonical guys really hang out
<S-i-A> also if anyone from Rosetta her i NEED review https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/2.7/+imports
<MTecknology> #canonical doesn't exist anymore
<MTecknology> If anybody can give me an answer or point me where to get one, I'd really appreciate it.
<cody-somerville> MTecknology, e-mail trademark@canonical.com
<MTecknology> ty
<MTecknology> cody-somerville:  <trademark@canonical.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in
<MTecknology>     virtual alias table (in reply to RCPT TO command)
<MTecknology> sorry I thought that was one line
<Nafallo> MTecknology: trademarks
<MTecknology> I just read up on the thing some. Actually... I thin Canonical can benefit from my changes
<MTecknology> Nafallo: ty
<Nafallo> nw
<btm> LP: #294965 has a remote watch for an upstream bugzilla bug at redhat which was 'closed upstream' (fixed). Under remote bug watches in the right column it says this in Launchpad, but at the top in the 'affects' table the bug watch changed it to 'invalid / unknown' which seems wrong. Should I file a bug about this somewhere?
<kfogel> MTecknology: I'm such a newbie here that I'm not sure what the usual process is for presenting your changes to Canonical, but it would probably involve something a) filing a bug with a patch attached, or b) making a commit in bzr and then pushing the commit somewhere to be reviewed... Does any of this sound familiar?
 * kfogel wouldn't be averse to anyone else answering his implied question if they can :-)
<S-i-A> anyone from Rosetta team her?
<spm> MTecknology: kfogel, my 2c educated guess: if it's a LP hosted project lodge either a Question or Bug report as approprite. If it's hosted code, you can easily create your own branch and in turn present that to the project managers - possibly by using the Contact User/Team feature to draw to their attention.
<spm> If still, no joy, yell loudly and we'll find someone who can answer :-)
<spm> S-i-A: the Rosetta folks usually aren't online for another 5+ hours
<kfogel> spm: thx
<spm> kfogel: np, did that hit your implied question as well? Am only on coffee #2 this morning so brain isn't fully firing yet. :-)
<Nafallo> spm: you have V in Australia ;-)
<kfogel> spm: oh, it put me in the right general direction.
<Nafallo> spm: in a lot more varied colors on the cans then we do here :-)
<spm> Nafallo: that went so far overhead I didn't even hear the whooshing noise :-) 'V'? Not the aliens invading earth TV show I'm assuming?
<kfogel> spm: the question I'm getting at is sort of "What this the way we recommend people to submit changes around here?"  In some projects, they say post a patch on the mailing list; in others, they say create a bug tracker ticket (or use an existing one) and attach the proposed patch; etc, etc.  I'm guessing that LP might be different, and that its answer to that question would involve something about making a bzr branch, committing your cha
<kfogel> nge, then pushing it up to a personal branch on the server.
<Nafallo> spm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V_(drink)
<Nafallo> :-)
<kfogel> Then putting that change into some kind of review system.
<kfogel> spm: I'm probably using words wrongly, but you get the general idea.
<spm> kfogel: yup - understood.
<spm> kfogel: I guess with LP itself - most of it's components (aren't yet) open sourced, so fixes are... harder to input from external. Those bits that are OS, dunno - it depends - much like you suggest with the various projects. "Patches always accepted", LP itself is supposedly about making it easier for external folks to bring any collaboration into a project.
<kfogel> spm: oh, my question is about the *mechanism* by which patches are accepted, that's all.
<kfogel> I know they're accepted.  But do we want them to arrive by FedEx, or passenger pigeon, or... ? :-)
<spm> :-)
<spm> For me, I don't care - just SEND THEM!!! ;-)
<kfogel> urgk.  When I am sitting a bzr ticket (306394) and I go to the lower right search box and enter "bzr log" and hit Search, it fails to list bug 211852 ("bzr log should accept multiple files") in the search results.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211852 in bzr "bzr log should accept multiple files" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211852
<kfogel> thank you, ubottu
<kfogel> (I feel ill, I think I'm coming down with ubottulism)
<jml> :)
<S-i-A> spm: which person is from Rosetta Team, i can add him to my list, if online send him the message.
<jml> kfogel: if it's a change to Launchpad, just file a bug. (until it's freed up, then you can submit a patch)
<spm> danilos: ^^
<kfogel> jml: re my earlier question? (not the one just now, that is)
<jml> kfogel: if it's a change to Bazaar, use 'bzr send' to send a patch to the bazaar mailing list.
<jml> kfogel: yes, re your earlier question :)
<kfogel> thx
#launchpad 2008-12-12
<quentusrex> Hello. I have an issue packaging my software with launchpad ppa. My build process requires internet access. During the build it will download the svn trunk of different modules it needs. But launchpad ppa doesn't seem to allow internet access out.
<al-maisan> hello quentusrex, the build machines are cut off from the network for security reasons.
<quentusrex> al-maisan: is there a good way to 'fix' this?
<stgraber> quentusrex: that's right, you need to put your svn checkout directly in the source package
<quentusrex> ok, I'll see if I can do that.
<al-maisan> what stgraber said ^^
<rapta> Please try again
<rapta> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server
<Ursinha> rapta, where?
<rapta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emdcallag/%2Bjunk/5.1-map/annotate/2749?file_id=sp1f-sql_select.cc-19700101030959-egb7whpkh76zzvikycs5nsnuviu4fdlb
<mwhudson> unfortunately annotating that file takes minutes :(
<rapta> sucks ;[
<mwhudson> yes
<jml> can I delete comments on merge proposals?
<MTecknology> Last I knew you couldn't delete any comments
<MTecknology>  but I'm not the authority
<emgent> barry: hello
<emgent> barry: are you able to give me privileges for manage launchpad.net/nubuntu ?
<emgent> now we cant edit descriptions, active bugtracking ec..
<thumper> jml: no
<jml> thanks.
<thumper> jml: you're welcome
<der|kunstler> hi, is it possible to make a branch private ?
<spiv> jml: ^
<jml> der|kunstler: yes.
<der|kunstler> how do I go about that ?
<jml> der|kunstler: it's not a generally available feature, you should contact bac (bac@canonical.com) to arrange something.
<der|kunstler> jml, ah ok, got it, thanks
<cody-somerville> Can a launchpad admin change the owner of "xfce-project" to the Xubuntu Team please?
<spm> cody-somerville: only if you say please ;-)
<cody-somerville> please :)
<spm> cody-somerville: is done: https://edge.launchpad.net/xfce-project/
 * henninge -> relocating, back in 30 min
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: henninge
<henninge> Does anybody know if there is a help page for "unsubscribe from launchpad-users"? I didn't find an FAQ either. If there is nothing like this, I'll create it.
<stdin> henninge: "Modify settings or unsubscribe at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users" is on the bottom of every email from the list
<henninge> stdin: Thank you, that is what I have been explaining to people asking to "stop sending emails to me".
<stdin> if people won't read the email in the first place, what hope do you have they'll read a FAQ? ;)
<henninge> stdin: I just want to save myself from explaining it over and over again and just point to the FAQ.
<stdin> well the page itself is pretty self-explanatory, so just point to thatr
<henninge> stdin: as I said, if no such page exists, I'll happily create it.
<stdin> *that
<henninge> stdin: I do not think that it is all that clear to casual users. The link is at the bottom of each mail from the list and they still haven't managed to unsubscribe themselves.
<stdin> that's because people are basically lazy. but if you think a FAQ will help, go for it. it can't hurt any
<ubitux> hi
<ubitux> there is a bug in the launchpad
<ubitux> I can't get reset my password
<ubitux> I get the mail, and when I clic on the given link I get the error : Lost something?
<ubitux> There’s no page with this address in Launchpad.
<ubitux> Check that you entered the address correctly.
<ubitux> the url looks like this : https://launchpad.net/token/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<henninge> ubitux: is it possible that the link was incomplete because it was wrapped around to the next line?
<ubitux> no
 * henninge is trying it out for himself
<ubitux> thanks
<stub> ubitux: Database replication is currently lagging due to some bulk updates we need to make.
<ubitux> oO
<ubitux> db replication ?
<stub> ubitux: If it is what I suspect, the link might not work for some hours. Or perhaps not until the job is finished tomorrow.
<stub> Yes.
<ubitux> arh
<ubitux> :(
<stub> If the link works tomorrow, then the bug is the code is looking at the slave database instead of the master database.
<henninge> stub: I just tried it out myself and it worked.
<thekorn> oh, this might explain why urls created by the ubuntu-bug cmd-line tool are not working atm
<stub> Then it isn't a replication issue thankfully ;)
<ubitux> so what can I do ?
<stub> thekorn: Perhaps. Anonymous connections, or connections that haven't made changes recently, will be seeing old data.
<henninge> ubitux: Maybe you could just try again? Request a new password again. Have you done that?
<ubitux> yes I tried 2 times
<henninge> bugger
<stub> thekorn: This is new. If it is a problem, we can switch the system to just using the master database until the bulk updates are completed.
<ubitux> I can do it once again…
<henninge> ubitux: As I said, it just worked for me ...
<ubitux> no, does not work
<ubitux> :(
<thekorn> stub: well, I don't really care, I created my bugreports manually, and I have not heard other comlains about it
<stub> thekorn: That was my gut feeling. There might be oddities, but not enough to justify lowering performance and using the single database backend.
<henninge> ubitux: I just reproduced the bug.
<oSoMoN> hello all
<ubitux> henninge: oh ? :)
<thekorn> stub: but maybe it's worth a notification somewhere, maybe use your brand new blingbling twitter system ;)
<oSoMoN> I just uploaded a python egg for a release of one of my projects to lp, it's listed there (http://launchpad.net/elisa-plugin-weather/trunk/0.2.1), but the file doesn't seem to exist on the server
<oSoMoN> when clicking the link I get a "There’s no page with this address in Launchpad." page
<oSoMoN> any clue what's wrong?
<stub> I'm always the one pushing the 'don't spam people unless it is important' line, as unimportant notifications just turn all notifications into background noise.
<mdke> I just sent an email to launchpad-users but it got held in the moderator queue, I'm not sure why, as the option show me to be a subscriber. Have the settings changed?
<thekorn> right I agree
<stub> oSoMoN: Congratulations. You found a problem caused by replication lag.
<oSoMoN> thx :) meaning ?
<thekorn> ...and the branch scanner also seems to be behind time
<stub> Branch scanner doesn't care. Web UI is the only thing that might see old data.
<oSoMoN> so my file will eventually be there, I just have to be patient?
<henninge> ubitux: Now it worked again.
<thekorn> ok, that's what I mean, the code.lp.net Web ui is missing my recent changes
<stub> That would be, yes.
<henninge> ubitux: Try some variations on the url, like using "edge.launchpad.net" or "bugs.launchpad.net" or even "bugs.edgs.launchpad.net".
<henninge> ubitux: I am talking about the "token"-link you were sent.
<mrevell> mdke: Hi
<oSoMoN> stub: how long do you reckon lp will be to catch up with this replication lag?
<ubitux> henninge: not working
<mdke> mrevell: heya. I see my email in the archive now :)
<mrevell> mdke: We had a bunch of spam hit the list and so switched everyone to be moderated as a precautionary measure. I've removed your moderation flag
<ubitux> same error every time
<mrevell> mdke: I remove anyone's flag when they post a legit email to the list. It's nowt personal :)
<mdke> mrevell: ah, gotcha. Thanks
<mdke> I didn't see any of the spam, I guess gmail caught it all
<ubitux> henninge: I finnaly found my password
<mrevell> mdke: Yeah, neither did I at first because gmail was catching it but it did hit some people, unfortunately.
<ubitux> but without the reset option
<henninge> ubitux: ?
<stub> oSoMoN: About a day. The admins are reconfiguring things though so the lagged database will not be used. Maybe 15 mins?
<henninge> ubitux: oh, sorry, didn't read the first line ...
<oSoMoN> ok, good to know
<oSoMoN> thx
<henninge> ubitux: ok, that is the easiest work-around, then .. ;-)
<henninge> ubitux: I will still ask around about that and file a bug if valid. Thanks for you patience.
<ubitux> no pb, thanks to you
<Odd_Bloke> If one browses to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geordi/+bug/292440 and clicks on the '"geordi" package' link right at the top, one will find oneself at the 'Bugs In Ubuntu' page.  This doesn't seem like what should happen.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292440 in geordi "FTBFS" [Undecided,New]
<Odd_Bloke> And, unfortunately, I don't have time right now to hunt down and/or report a bug about it.
<henninge_> Odd_Bloke: Clicking on "geordi (Ubuntu)" takes me to "Bugs in “geordi” source package in Ubuntu", which is what I'd expect.
<bigjools> henninge_: last time someone reported this, I think it turns out they'd clicked slighly too high on the page :)
<henninge> bigjools: that would be more than "slightly", though. ;-)
<bigjools> having said that, my current intel xorg driver has a bug where it puts the mouse pointer somewhere different to where the click event goes
<Odd_Bloke> henninge: We are not talking about the same link.
<Odd_Bloke> bigjools: "<span class="item last"><a href="https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source">“geordi” package</a></span>"
<bigjools> Odd_Bloke: looks like a bug indeed
<henninge> Odd_Bloke: where do you see that on the page?
<Odd_Bloke> henninge: 'right at the top'
<henninge> Odd_Bloke: ah, at the _very_ top! ;)
<Odd_Bloke> I even quoted the text of the link, so a browser search should find it.
<Odd_Bloke> henninge: I need to work on my web design lingo. :p
<henninge> Odd_Bloke: forgive me my casual reading ...
<henninge> ;)
<henninge> Odd_Bloke, bigjools: That, AFAIK is a known bug.
<henninge> I think I even got 404's off those ...
<Ursinha> Odd_Bloke, I think that's bug 264319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264319 in launchpad-foundations "Broken link in breadcrumbs for source packages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264319
<bigjools> ahhh that one
<Ursinha> henninge, ^
<henninge> I just got a timeout off it ...
<henninge> ... again.
<Ursinha> henninge, me too :/ trying to access bugs.edge.lp.net/lp-project
<henninge> Ursinha: now they work again, both.
<henninge> Ursinha: seems to be the load on the database.
<Ursinha> henninge, indeed
<henninge> I have to go and make lunch for my kids now.
 * henninge hopes that's already done and he just needs to eat it ...
<Ursinha> henninge, :)
<Ursinha> Odd_Bloke, maybe you should "me too" that bug
 * henninge is back
<KIAaze> hi
<KIAaze> I just uploaded a package to PPA, but I can't see it on launchpad yet
<KIAaze> does it take some time before it appears?
<bigjools> KIAaze: yes, wait a few minutes
<KIAaze> ok, thx
<KIAaze> and the building for diffrnet architectures is done automatically?
<bigjools> KIAaze: yes, if the source package is accepted
<S-i-A> hi
<S-i-A> can anyone tell me what u do in Rosetta? why u don't accept import .PO from the launchpad self, and say is wrong File. if the file have errors isn't from me, is from your launchpad .PO generator.
<Ursinha> henninge, this is truly yours :)
<Ursinha> ^
<KIAaze> just got a rejection mail
<KIAaze> Rejected:
<KIAaze> Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<KIAaze> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<bigjools> KIAaze: it needs to be one of the PPA-supported distroseries, e.g. hardy or intrepid
<KIAaze> is that something I have to change in debian/changelog?
<bigjools> yes
<henninge> S-i-A: You are right, it should import its own exports. Can you please give me the specifics? Which project it is, what the exact error message is and when/how you got that message.
<henninge> Ursinha: thanks for the kick ;-)
<Ursinha> :)
<S-i-A> henninge: ku_ckb in Wordpress 2.7 https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/2.7/+imports
<S-i-A> henninge: !?
<henninge> S-i-A: hm, it is funny that your filename starts with a /
<S-i-A> that is not funny
<henninge> S-i-A: well, interesting
<S-i-A> your BUGY po file generator in launchpad is the problem
<henninge> S-i-A: Did you upload a single file or was that part of a tarball?
<henninge> (just checking)
<S-i-A> that is not my problem
<henninge> S-i-A: Well, it is yours as long as you want to upload those translations.
<S-i-A> last time i check it and upload it with 9 import problem, at last Jtv do manual the import
<henninge> S-i-A: I need your help to find out what went wrong.
<S-i-A> henninge: I have no desire more, really
<S-i-A> with every new version we have this Theater to do with u.
<jtv2> S-i-A: what was the email you got?
<S-i-A> We were unable to import the file because of errors in its format:
<S-i-A> Line 4851: String not terminated
<jtv2> S-i-A: ahhh, that's a very nasty one: looks like a carriage return got in there somehow.
<jtv2> S-i-A: that's a newline on some platforms, but not on others.  So we receive it as a newline, and so the parser doesn't get a closing quote on the same line as there should be.
<S-i-A> the file was direct from Launchpad downloaded, without any modification. if habve bud or syntax error, that is generated from launchpad.
<jtv2> S-i-A: I see it just before the "\n" in my editor.
<S-i-A> msgfmt -C siad "msgfmt: found 52 fatal errors", that is not true
<jtv2> S-i-A: That may depend on your gettext version.  I get 52 errors when I run it on the file.
<S-i-A> jtv1: as i say that is your Launchpad generator BUG not from me.
<jtv2> S-i-A: these look like two completely separate things here.  The 52 errors just say that "plural handling is a GNU gettext extension."
<S-i-A> jtv1: and?
<S-i-A> i need IMPORT!
<S-i-A> cuase i'm her :)
<jtv2> S-i-A: to get this import working, remove the carriage return from that line.  Meanwhile I'm looking at the code here to figure out what the deal with those 52 errors is.
<S-i-A> the newline error fixed,  i upload again
<jtv2> S-i-A: cool.  I'll increase the priority of fixing that problem.
<S-i-A> :D
<jtv2> S-i-A: but where did you get the message about msgfmt -C giving those 52 errors?
<S-i-A> in my Terminal
<jtv2> S-i-A: we use the equivalent of -c, not -C.
<S-i-A> is same
<jtv2> S-i-A: No, not the same... you mean you got this when you ran msgfmt -C in your terminal?
<jtv2> S-i-A: the -C option checks for compatibility options, so it gives errors for features that aren't in all gettext implementations.
<jtv2> S-i-A: those were the errors you got.
<S-i-A> with -c have no errors. i upload again, if u don't accept again, i create new service like launchpad.net :)
<jtv2> S-i-A: Please.  We can use more services like launchpad.net.  :)
<S-i-A> jtv2: right
<jtv2> S-i-A: the really annoying thing about this problem is that msgfmt -c does not read the CR as a newline, so it doesn't give the error!
<jtv2> S-i-A: (at least on my system)
<KIAaze> I'm still having some issues with PPA
<S-i-A> also uploaded again and need Review. :)
<S-i-A> https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/2.7/+imports
<KIAaze> in debian/changelog: webcontentcontrol (1.1.7-1) intrepid; urgency=low
<KIAaze> this lead to a lintian error message
<KIAaze> bad-distribution-in-changes-file intrepid
<S-i-A> Amanj: hi
<Amanj> S-i-A, hi
<jtv2> S-i-A: re-approved
<S-i-A> jtv2: u r the best
<S-i-A> thanks
<jtv2> S-i-A: uhm....
<jtv2> S-i-A: maybe not _the_ best.  :)
<jtv2> KIAaze: It's not something I know much about, but sounds to me like the _distribution_ should be ubuntu
<S-i-A> maybe :)
<S-i-A> Amanj: bo le #chawg nit?
<Amanj> له‌به‌ر ئه‌وه‌ی كه‌سی لێ نییه‌
<jtv> S-i-A: I couldn't find the existing bug, so I've reported this one as bug 307453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307453 in rosetta "Escape carriage returns during export" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307453
<KIAaze> Is it normal to get "Not running dinstall." after running dput?
<KIAaze> yippie! accepted and building :)
<KIAaze> failed to build... :(
<KIAaze> dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled:
<KIAaze>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<KIAaze> ???
<KIAaze> error for the i386 build
<KIAaze> ah ok, found error: /bin/bash: gbc2: command not found
<oSoMoN> how can one register a Super-project in lp?
<henninge> oSoMoN: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/210
<oSoMoN> henninge: thanks a lot
<FarInTheWoods> Hi, where can I get help with Launchpad Translations (Rosetta)? Thanks
<MTecknology> kiko: you busy?
<kiko> MTecknology, lil bit what's up
<MTecknology> kiko: I was wondering if there was any chance you'd get to that question I asked about the new plugins anytime soon
<MTecknology> like a week or two?
<kiko> MTecknology, remind me what the question was (yes, I know, my memory is worthless)
<MTecknology> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/53961
<MTecknology> kiko: I want to pass the email and name back to my site so they don't need to fill out that form
<Peng_> Will *this* LP release upgrade bzr?
<kiko> yes
<Peng_> Yay
<Peng_> To 1.9 or newer, I hope?
<kiko> 1.10 I believe
<epsy> is there a list of ubuntu releases and codenames somewhere?
<bac> epsy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+series
#launchpad 2008-12-13
 * Hobbsee prods LP with a big stick
<KIAaze> hi
<KIAaze> I finally managed to get my package uploaded to PPA and built, but it seems to be empty O.o
<Hobbsee> how long did you wait after it built?
<Hobbsee> or the package itself is emtpy?
<KIAaze> the log file lists a lot of install processes, but non of the "installed files" ended up in the .deb
<KIAaze> Here's the log:
<KIAaze> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20392652/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.webcontentcontrol_1.1.8-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<KIAaze> I waited a few minutes
<KIAaze> the build process is rather short on my own pc
<Hobbsee> looks like your rules file is wrong.
<KIAaze> binary-arch: build install
<KIAaze> 	dh_testdir
<KIAaze> 	dh_testroot
<KIAaze> 	dh_installchangelogs ChangeLog
<KIAaze> 	dh_installdocs
<KIAaze> 	dh_installexamples
<KIAaze> #	dh_install
<KIAaze> should I uncoment the last line?
<KIAaze> how come debuild works?
<KIAaze> here's the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~gchildcare/+archive
<beuno> KIAaze, empty?
<beuno> I can see all the debs
<KIAaze> well, it only contains the doc (changelog, copyright, etc)
<KIAaze> even /usr/bin is empty
<beuno> right, then it's a problem wiuth the packaging
<cprov> KIAaze: as Hobbsee your installation script is failing and thus producing useless debs
<KIAaze> the orig.tar.gz seems ok
<cprov> ./scripts/adapt_path.sh /usr/share/webcontentcontrol/scripts yourpath /build/buildd/webcontentcontrol-1.1.8/debian/webcontentcontrol/usr/share/webcontentcontrol/scripts / is NOT writable. Skipping steps requiring root permissions.
<KIAaze> yes, but that shouldn't matter
<KIAaze> the steps requiring root permission are changes to the config files of dansguardian+tinyproxy+firehol
<KIAaze> ah ok
<KIAaze> I think I found the problem
<KIAaze> my previous release script called dh_make -a -n -s before calling debuild
<KIAaze> must have added lots of files into the debian dir
<KIAaze> confirmed. debuild creates non-empty package now.
<Hobbsee> cprov: have you been doing interesting things again?
<Hobbsee> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network (111, 'Connection refused')
<Hobbsee> sounds like guilt.
<S-i-A> hi
<S-i-A> the old file is imported in wordpress translation 2.7 but we must select all translated text again and click Save & Continue, why isn't automatic?
<et3> what package output do I use with dput to upload my package to my PPA?
<darius12> et3: you mean you want the syntax for dput?
<darius12> I use dput ppa *.changes
<et3> so and changes file works?
<darius12> I don't understand, sorry
<darius12> ppa is set in ~/.dput.cf
<et3> well, I was asking if 1386.changes and source.changes both work for dput uploading
<et3> for instance:  md4sum_0.02.03-0ubuntu0~kolbyheacock1_i386.changes\
<darius12> well I think you can/should only upload source packages, so I guess it is the source.changes
<qense> can people join a mailing list of a team they're not a member of?
<vadi2> I made a launchpad oops #OOPS-1078H1803 while deleting a branch
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1078H1803
<vadi2> er... yeah. that one.
<vadi2> Is it safe to try to delete again?
<vadi2> (going back to the branch, it said this:
<vadi2> Branch ~mudlet-makers/mudlet/docs deleted.   Branch ~mudlet-makers/mudlet/docs deleted.   Branch ~mudlet-makers/mudlet/docs deleted.   Branch ~mudlet-makers/mudlet/docs deleted.   Branch ~mudlet-makers/mudlet/docs deleted.   Branch ~mudlet-makers/mudlet/docs deleted.)
<Ursinha> vadi2, it's a known bug
<Ursinha> and it's fixed, will be released next wednesday \o/
<vadi2> being unable to delete a branch?
<vadi2> alright
<Ursinha> let me find the bug number
<vadi2> don't worry about it, I'll wait
<Ursinha> :)
<viridior> getting errors while trying to delete some of my project branches... OOPS-1078G1890
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1078G1890
<MFen> can anyone tell me how i host hardy/intrepid packages on my PPA?
<MFen> the "apt sources.list entries" only shows jaunty. not sure if i can still host hardy packages anyway
<MFen> also the dput instructions say to upload the source. i assume there's a build farm over there?
<oojah> MFen: Yes, there's a build farm. Once you upload packages targetted to hardy/intrepid then the sources list will show the other distros.
<oojah> MFen: An example: https://launchpad.net/~ralcalc-team/+archive
<oojah> MFen: Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic#changelog and https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Versioning
<MFen> oojah: ahhh. right, targets.  it's been a while since i did any packaging
<MFen> i use to maintain a package for debian, but it's rusty
<lifeless> MFen: there arae howtos for ppas on help.launchpad.net
<MFen> thanks!
<MTecknology> I';m having an issue with bzr, I try to add a directory and I'm getting this error - Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for file:///home/michael/Documents/LoCo/sdloco-5/themes/sdteam/.bzr/ is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<wgrant> MTecknology: That's not an error.
<wgrant> It could probably be made more obvious.
<MTecknology> wgrant: I JUST found the issue
<wgrant> Unfortunately all of the bzr devs seem to have left already.
<MTecknology> I had an extra .bzr directory in there
<MTecknology> wgrant: What does that message mean anyway?
<LarstiQ> left where?
<MTecknology> in plan english kinda way?
<wgrant> It means precisely what it says.
<wgrant> The format is deprecated, please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance.
<Spads> MTecknology: 'deprecated' has a meaning similar to 'obsolete'
<MTecknology> oh, I did that to see if that would fix anything and it says that it's at the current revision
<LarstiQ> MTecknology: did you do 'upgrade', or 'update'? The latter is something else.
<MTecknology> nope
<MTecknology> LarstiQ: It happened when doing an add
<MTecknology> with an initial branch
<LarstiQ> hmm, no henninge. Is someone else on call?
<wgrant> LarstiQ: Why?
<LarstiQ> wgrant: to help find an admin who can purge revisions on launchpad. Unless push --overwrite also garbage collects?
<MTecknology> How do you get a project "Reviewed" ?
<MTecknology> I just noticed everything in a project I just started working on says (Unreviewed) and I was wondering if that says anything negative about our project.
<MTecknology> nevermind
<slangasek> launchpad logins appear to be broken; if I go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/307318 it says I'm not logged in, if I click the 'Log in / Register' link and log in I still get the same result
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307318 in pam "package libpam-runtime 1.0.1-4ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso dpkg-deb --control devolvi? el c?digo de salida de error 2 I was updating an ubuntu installed in an usb key" [Undecided,New]
<LarstiQ> slangasek: fwiw, I seem to be logged in
<slangasek> ah, I seem to have disallowed cookies by mistake while clicking around in my firefox preferences; sorry for the noise then
#launchpad 2008-12-14
<Fran> https://staging.launchpad.net/
<Fran>  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<Fran> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<jamie> I am trying to find previous solutions to a marvell driver problem that has appeared in the last month and this address does not work but advises reporting it here https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp/+bug/294046
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294046 in dhcp "[sky2] network manager unable to connect to wired connection (dhclient: send_packet: Message too long)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<user774> https://staging.launchpad.net/ is unavailable :(
<user774> " Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
<user774> no hope here!
<Afwas> Is there a system administrator for the Launchpad website?
<LarstiQ> Afwas: doesn't seem so, what is your question?
<Afwas> My IP is blocked I get 403 (permission denied) on all but the front pages.
<LarstiQ> you sure there isn't an interfering proxy?
<Afwas> LarstiQ, I'm pretty sure it isn't. I even know what caused the block :|
<LarstiQ> Afwas: aha.
<LarstiQ> Afwas: may I ask what that was?
<Afwas> LarstiQ, there's a bug in the SpeedDial FireFox plugin that kept on making images of sites (instead of one daily). It got me blocked on three sites, Launchpad being one of thrm.
<LarstiQ> I see.
<LarstiQ> Afwas: I think your best course of action is asking a question on the launchpad project, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<LarstiQ> that way the issue will be tracked and visible, and admin will tend to it when they're active
<Afwas> LarstiQ, I did. That q wasn't really answered but I noticed I could visit the questions pages again so I thougght it was cured. I closed the question but unfortunately I still couldn't enter othere pages and now I can't (re)visit the questions pages etc etc etc
<Afwas> LarstiQ, see q by Foppe Hemminga
<LarstiQ> Afwas: does that mean you can't set https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/53746 back to unanswered?
<Afwas> LarstiQ, currently I'm unable to visit the answers pages (among others)
<LarstiQ> Afwas: but you can from a different ip, right?
<Afwas> LarstiQ, I could try with Tor though
<Afwas> LarstiQ, yes, I wrote the question at another location. The ban is on the IP not on me as lp user
<LarstiQ> ok
<Afwas> LarstiQ, Thanks. Uding Tor I managed to re-open the question.
<LarstiQ> Afwas: ok
<LarstiQ> Afwas: veel geluk!
<Afwas> LarstiQ, Heb ik dat nodig? :P
<LarstiQ> hopelijk niet :)\
<et3> I need to file a bug in ubuntu to have my package reviewed for poosible inclusion in the universe.
<et3> s/poosible/possible
<calc> anyone know why old obsolete orig.tar.gz in ppa's don't go away?
<calc> and there appears to be no way to delete them from the gui
<calc> eg http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org_3.0.0~rc2.orig.tar.gz and http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org_3.0.0~rc4.orig.tar.gz
<MFen> heh, launchpad has good google mojo
<MFen> i haven't even announced hypy yet and it's already in the top google results
<NCommander> I'm trying to import a SVN branch into the project xubuntu-devel
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> Oh, I see the problem
<kirkland> could some one please approve the activation of the mailing list for screen-profiles in LP?
<kirkland> thx
<MTecknology> Can anybody verify whether or not my trust root for the launchpad openid plugin was actually added?
<Noldorin> does anyone know why i'm getting the following error when doing bzr push?
<Noldorin> FATAL ERROR: Disconnected: No supported authentication methods available
<Noldorin> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is require
<Noldorin> d)
<mwhudson> Noldorin: are you on windows?
<Noldorin> yeah
<Noldorin> and bzr 1.9
 * mwhudson tries to remember anything at all about using ssh on windows
<mwhudson> Noldorin: do you have an ssh key set up in your launchpad account?
<Noldorin> oh, silly me. i forgot i needed to add my launchpad SSH key to Pageant
<Noldorin> (been too long since my last commit :P)
<Noldorin> thanks
<hggdh> hello folks, Maurizio is back
<hggdh> can someone please cancel his launchpad id?
<hggdh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~maurizioantillon
<hggdh> and please clean up this blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/3g-networking-intrepid
<spm> hggdh: 1. done. 2. in progress.
<spm> hggdh: done
<hggdh> spm, thanks. We will wait for his return ;-)
 * spm turns into small dribbly puddle in the corner at that good news
#launchpad 2009-12-07
<lifeless> mtaylor: if you think you can add it do so; if not let me know and I'll add it now
<mtaylor> lifeless: I looked and wasn't sure where it should be added
<lifeless> mtaylor: there is a loop across branches right ?
<lifeless> mtaylor: you need to do the check for missing data on each branch
<lifeless> if its not stacked then it will quietly do noting
<mtaylor> lifeless: so:
<mtaylor>     def upgrade_branch(self, branch_url):
<mtaylor>         upgrade(branch_url)
<mtaylor> right before the upgrade(branch_url) ?
<lifeless> not quite
<lifeless> change it to do two passes over the branches
<lifeless> in pass one do the fixup
<lifeless> in pass two do the upgrades
<mtaylor> lifeless: lp:~mordred/autolp/fix-branch
<lifeless> jkakar: mtaylor: spm: mtaylors branch looks correct to me.
<zsquareplusc> i have a problem with a related bug, where someone did a --fixes on bzr commit. the problem is he mistyped the bug number. i mailed him, he removed that relation but now it appeared again!
<lifeless> spm: (I want to disappear for, oh, 4 hours.. so if you want my help on this please look at it now)
<lifeless> spm: (drizzle can only upgrade on mondays, because they don't want downtime-like-things during the week)
<spm> lifeless: oki
<lifeless> spm: I can't tell if that is 'its ok,  I don't need you'
<lifeless> or 'ok I'm looking at it now'
<spm> lifeless: heh. sorry - am looking atit now.
<spm> just about to do a trial
<spm> lifeless: so last time we ran it "AUTOLP_DEBUG=1 ./bin/autolp upgrade-branch-format -p landscape-client" which was going to iterate over all ls-clients; in this case, I gather we don't want to run against 250 ish branches in a single hit. can we limit somehow?
<lifeless> spm: we don't want landscape-client
<spm> no :-)
<lifeless> spm: we want drizzled.
<lifeless> spm: why would we want to skip branches?
<spm> yes, but do we want all 250 branches of it?
<spm> that'll take ~ 5 days to run.
<lifeless> spm: nonsense.
<lifeless> spm: most should be stacked.
<spm> lifeless: select count(*) from branch where target_suffix = "drizzle" and stacked_on is NULL; ==> 249 unstacked branches
<lifeless> grah
<lifeless> thats ... insane
<lifeless> mtaylor: ^
<spm> if we can limit to say to do batches of 5 or so??
<lifeless> spm: we can actually skip all non stacked branches except for trunk
<lifeless> hang a sec
<mtaylor> lifeless: I have no idea why they are not stacked
<mtaylor> oh- perhaps those are the branches we pushed from before when stacking existed?
<mtaylor> we probably don't need to upgrade any branches that haven't been pushed to in a month
<mtaylor> in case that helps
<lifeless> lp:~lifeless/autolp/onlystacked
<lifeless> spm: ^
<lifeless> mtaylor: if you want to hack that in, go right ahead.
<spm> ta
<lifeless> however, for now, my little patch will just hard skip the unstacked branches
<lifeless> so we need to do:
<mtaylor> lifeless: ok.
<lifeless> autolp upgrade yada yada yada
<lifeless> bzr upgrade lp:drizzle
<lifeless> (and repeat for any other series branches you have)
<lifeless> spm: nice catch there.
<spm> lifeless: not really mine - thumper mentioned it earlier. That's his syntax fail query above :-)
<lifeless> $credit all around
<thumper> spm: eh?
<lifeless> spm: hows it looking?
<spm> oh. sorry - I thought we were waiting on other stuff being done. I'll kick that off now. the target is 'drizzle' yes?
<lifeless> spm: pull my branch
<lifeless> spm: then yes.
<spm> yup, done that. oki. lets make some music!
<spm> lifeless: https://pastebin.canonical.com/25412/ ??
<lifeless> mtaylor: branch.bzr_identity != branch :P
<lifeless> spm: fixing
<spm> np
<lifeless> k, pull.
<mtaylor> lifeless: heh. sorry - I thought I'd fixed that...
<mtaylor> oh well
<mtaylor> lifeless: thanks!
<mtaylor> spm: thanks
<spm> no worries
<lifeless> this is the 'throw at the admin to test' lifecycle of software development
<spm> aka spmdo (forever immortalised in my mind)
<lifeless> spm: Did you quotes page it ?
<spm> no, didn't thnik of that tbh
<lifeless> ahha http://bit.ly/SPmdo
<lifeless> so, did that make it happier?
<spm> gah. missed the pull comment. sorry, my bad.
<spm> bleh. perm fail; bzr lp-login, tey #2
<spm> try!
<spm> lifeless: https://pastebin.canonical.com/25414/ hrm. still go away.
<spm> oh haha. that's on chinstrap. argh.
<lifeless> spm: (so, I'm doing this, then training to the city; oh 40 minutes back ;P). I will be _very prompt_ on issues.
<lifeless> spm: that branch is broken.
<lifeless> let me delete it
<spm> oki
<lifeless> its a lightweight checkout pointing at *my hard disk*
<lifeless> IzBZRBug
<mtaylor> lifeless: wha? bzr can haz bugs?
<lifeless> special ones
<lifeless> spm: k go
<spm> going
<lifeless> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gregorytorres73/drizzle/gregory may make it hiccup too
<lifeless> thumper: what is bzr_identity for mirrored branches ?
<thumper> lifeless: it is the location on LP
<thumper> lp:~foo/bar/baz
<spm> lifeless: progress. https://pastebin.canonical.com/25415/
<lifeless> hmm, we'll we'll see what error we guess I suppose ;)
<lifeless> I blame mtaylor for that one.
<lifeless> spm: fixed, pushing.
 * lifeless throws it at the sysadmin again
<lifeless> rev9 up
<spm> heh
<lifeless> while broken: lifeless.fix();spmdo() :)
<spm> hmm. dunnon what your thoughts there are Rob, but that trailing ':)' would seem to be a necessary part of the syntax.
<lifeless> :P
<lifeless> or pep8 style
<lifeless> : {
<lifeless> sorry
<spm> boom. bzrlib.errors.NotBranchError: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mordred/drizzle/deve/".
<lifeless> : P
<lifeless> mtaylor: ping
<lifeless> mtaylor: please delete that dud branch
<lifeless> spm: or you can - see https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mordred/drizzle/deve
<lifeless> never pushed to, no content.
<spm> I have the ducky
<lifeless> and go again
<spm> gone
<lifeless> where's the kaboom, there is meant to be an earth shattering kaboom.
<spm> my favourite bugsbunny/marvin quote. ever.
<spm> goodness, it's still going!
<lifeless> we'll be home freeish when it starts doing upgrades
<spm> famous last words? :-)
<lifeless> mtaylor: @ LCA; I vant beer :P
<lifeless> mtaylor: and you will want to give me beer - 2a is kumtreyah
<ripps> geez, what's with the 10 hour wait time on i386 ppa builds
<spm> lifeless: https://pastebin.canonical.com/25416/
<lifeless> spm: run it again
<spm> kk
<spiv> Huh, that's a bit surprising.
<spm> spiv: ?
<lifeless> spm: we don't expect lp's server to fail.
<spiv> To get a smart server connection dropped like that.
<lifeless> spm: but it did.
<spm> really? bugger!
<spiv> Especially within the data centre, where I presume the network is pretty reliable :)
<spm> well. yes!
<spiv> And the smart server itself generally at least sends some sort of error before blowing up, if it does blow up.  But that appears to be a straight drop of the connection.
<lifeless> spm: I've tossed up a slightly quieter version so if it breaks again do a pull
<spm> oki
<spiv> As if the remote side segfaulted or something, which is a pretty odd thing to do in response to a BzrDir.open request.
<spm> tbh, the noise (atm) doesn't worry me. it's a clue that things are still happening.
<lifeless> spm: shurg. :)
<lifeless> spm: ok, so here is a noisier one.
<lifeless> rev11
<lifeless> anyhow, how is it going ?
<spm> still doing it's thing
<spm> heh. noisier. :-)
<spm> bzrlib.errors.NotBranchError: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mkindahl/drizzle/drizzle-refactoring/".
<spm> empty branch. should we ignore these in future? or manually delete?
<lifeless> delete.
<lifeless> they are crap in the system
<lifeless> if you pull again we'll get some clearer info about progress
<spiv> spm: if it's empty, and has no links to bugs or anything, and they are weeks old, then I don't think anyone will miss them.  This one ticks all those boxes.
<spm> oki
<spm> I really need a long white haired cat, whose fur to gently stroke when I do these deletions. Just doesn't feel right without the proper props.
<lifeless> still chugging ?
<spm> yup
<spm> still going...
<lifeless> \o/
<lifeless> running my admin friendly copy?
<spm> argh. bzrlib.errors.NotBranchError: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mkindahl/drizzle/plugin-fix/".
<spm> not yet; but will now.
<spm> old. empty; deleting...
<darkpixel> Just saw launchpad.net/builders for the first time due to the build for my package being 13 hours away.  After poking around the page a bit, I was wondering if the build farm is strictly Canonical machines or if there's a way to run a build machine as a virtual machine on another system?  (The reason I'm asking is that I have a few high-end servers that are idle about 90% of the time and could help build...)
<lifeless> darkpixel: at themoment its canonical only as we don't have a trusted path to build on machines we don't control
<lifeless> a hostile admin could compromise packages easily :(.
<spm> wooo. much nicer noisier version.
<darkpixel> lifeless: That's what I figured.  That's a tough challenge though--how to secure a machine that's physically accessible to a malicious admin...
<lifeless> spm: you ask, I deliver.
<spm> lifeless: :-)
<lifeless> added a branch count
<lifeless> spm: pull again if it fails agian
<spm> kk
<lifeless> spm: how many seconds per branch ?
 * lifeless considers that we're going to be hammering the ssh handshakes ...
<spm> ~~~~hand~~~~ 3-10 ?
<spm> fwiw, I got two syntax errors: print >self.outf, "Missing inventories: %r" % needed <== type of thing. File "./autolp/commands.py", line 101 & File "./autolp/commands.py", line 117. i s/ >/>>/ but am unsure if this is supposed to be doing something special?
<spm> mtaylor: I am lovnig the names of some of these branches. "whitespace-uncrustify" is fave so far :-)
<spm> bleh. Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mkindahl/drizzle/testing-overhaul/".
<spm> lifeless: oh bother. that one's ^^ linked to a bug. is old tho. ???
<lifeless> mtaylor: ^ opine please
<spm> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mkindahl/drizzle/testing-overhaul/ <== easier clicky
<lifeless> > 1 year old
<lifeless> delete
<lifeless> Duhlete.
<spm> huh. I read that as '09. lala me. must be monday.
<lifeless> rev 13 up
<lifeless> with less syntax errors
<spm> off again
<lifeless> how many branches does it say its considering
<spm> Branches: 238
<lifeless> so, 2400 seconds to check them all
<lifeless> once they are all checked, we should probably disable that part of the logic.
<spm> that'd be the max; yeah
<spm> --no-check?
<spm> heh. --are-you-really-sure-you-know-what-youre-doing-no-check
<lifeless> --no-fix pushed.
<spm> ta
<lifeless> though, that said, if there are 238 branches, most have to be unstacked.
<lifeless> as you said there were 249 unstacked branches.
<lifeless> ><
<lifeless> we haven't deleted 11 branches.
<spm> no... 3-5 at most
<lifeless> so, I dunno whats up there...
<spm> meh. let thumper figure it out? ;-)
<lifeless> ok, rev 15 when it breaks next.
<spm> heh. timing.
<spm> Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ro4tub/drizzle/main/"
<spm> old. deleting.
<spm> re-running, no-fix
<lifeless> spm: nono
<spm> ^C
<lifeless> spm: we want no-fix *after* we completely fix them all and we start getting into actual upgrades.
<spm> Ahhhh. righto. I misunderstood the logic. kk
<lifeless> because at that point the fix check is waste. I'm adding something now to make it report rather than die on NotBranchError
<spm> ta
<lifeless> spm: ok, stop it
<spm> stopped.
<lifeless> spm: pull rev 16
<lifeless> start it
<lifeless> this should print out 'Not a branch' for things that are not-a-branch
<spm> sweet
<lifeless> so we don't have to do a no-op check on stuff we've checked already; N^2 time sucks.
<spm> +1 on that
<spm> no fails yet; still running
<spm> couple of 'fixed's just now
<spm> lifeless: bzrlib.errors.InvalidURL: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~gregorytorres73/drizzle/gregory": The remote branch at ~gregorytorres73/drizzle/gregory has no URL specified.
<spiv> spm: hmm, I think the script should probably skip remote (as opposed to hosted or mirrored) branches.
<lifeless> so remote is 'not mirrored at all' ?
<spiv> lifeless: that's my understanding, e.g. when LP branches were hosted on devpad but had some metadata tracked on LP
<spiv> lifeless: they are supposed to have a URL associated with them, though, so it sounds like maybe this remote branch is just broken anyway?
<lifeless> spiv: rev 17
<spm> spm too? :-)
<spiv> I suspect so :)
<lifeless> blarh
<lifeless> yes
<spm> spiv: I find it most curious that not only the similarities in our nic's, but that we're both devilishly handsome as well. Shrug. Just one of lifes co-incidences I guess.
<spiv> Hah
<lifeless> spm: how is it looking ?
<spm> good!
<spm> two exceptions that were happily passed over
<lifeless> another iteration if it dies again
<lifeless> (I mean, I've pushed again :P)
<spm> kk
<lifeless> spm: how far through it is, do you think ?
<spm> 208 ish. +~ 10 now?
<spm> actually remove a few. some double lines
<spm> but ~ 3/4's I guess
<lifeless> awesome
<spm> wow. it just started on the upgrades!
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so we're committed now :)
<lifeless> at this point --no-fix if we have to start over
<spm> :-)
<spm> kk
<lifeless> and you'll want my rev 18 in that case, it handles the same cases that the check was dying on before
<lifeless> how fast is it chugging through?
<spm> kaboom
<lifeless> ok, thats not that fast :P
<spm> lifeless: https://pastebin.canonical.com/25417/
<lifeless> pastify!
<spm> rev 18 pulled
<lifeless> oh, I see
<lifeless> fixing
<lifeless> we need nosmart+
<spm> btw; I'll need to afk for the school run and lunch in ~ 20mins.
<lifeless> I think
<spm> ok
<spm> :-)
<lifeless> spiv: ^ your thoughts?
<lifeless> spiv: can you backout the upgrade of add-more-cpplint ?
<lifeless> spm: ^
<lifeless> spm: that is, if you look inside the branch, you'll see backup.bzr, and that du -sh on .bzr shows it to be smaller than backup.bzr
<spm> that's rename the backup.bzr dir?
<spm> ok
<lifeless> mv .bzr .bzr.broken
<lifeless> mv backup.bzr .bzr
<spm> kk
<lifeless> then pull my rev 19 and try again
<lifeless> this time with --no-fix
<lifeless> what bzr version do you have?
<spm> Bazaar (bzr) 2.0.2 <== chinstrap
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so I think I know whats going to happen.
<spiv> lifeless: no particular thoughts; I thought the case (upgrading when the stacked-on location is already upgraded) was supposed to work.
<lifeless> we don't test this particular case - its going to upgrade the repo successfully, then try to upgrade the branch and barf
<lifeless> spiv: its tested
<spm>  /srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/03/e4/a3 fwiw
<lifeless> spiv: but I think the test uses the same branch object
<lifeless> format
<spm> revno 19; trying again
<lifeless> spm: hang on.
<spm> hanging
<lifeless> spm: may have to abort and fix some bzrlibby stuff
<spm> bleh
<lifeless> and I'm nearly 3 hours overdue for crepe :)
<spm> I was going to say :-D
<spm> crepê ?
<spiv> lifeless: :/
<lifeless> bear with me just a little longer.
<lifeless> spiv: does that make sense?
<spiv> lifeless: it sounds plausible, at least.
<lifeless> spiv: so, I propose we:
<lifeless> a) back up bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~drizzle-developers/drizzle/development via spmdo
<lifeless> b) upgrade that branch itself
<lifeless> c) resume upgrading
<lifeless> this will work, because when the branch is upgraded the stacked on branch will already be upgraded.
<lifeless> spiv: Ack/hate ?
<lifeless> spm: how long is the schrool run ?
<spm> ~ 20-25 mins. but I need lunch at some point too.
<lifeless> spm: for sure.
<lifeless> actually, my rev 21.
 * lifeless rings spiv
<spm> pulling
<spiv> lifeless: that sounds sane, if it workds
<spm> spiv: "working" is a fair def'n of sanity to my mind ;-)
<lifeless> spm: ok
<lifeless> see the plan above? please start on it
<spm> kk
<spiv> spm: lifeless' plan sounds like it will work to me
<spiv> spm: if things still fall over, I'll see what I can do to fix
<lifeless> I will stay until the add-more-cpplint branch has been upgraded successfully (run with --no-fix)
<spm> huh. there's already a backup.bzr dir in here
<spiv> spm: recent?
<spm> 2009-03-18
<spiv> If you're paranoid I guess you can rename it to backup.bzr.2009-03-18
<spm> wfm
<spiv> (quicker than deleting, too ;)
<spm> drwxr-xr-x   5 codehost codehost 4096 2009-03-18 21:30 backup.bzr.2009-03-18
<spm> drwxr-xr-x   5 codehost codehost 4096 2009-03-18 22:04 backup.bzr.for2a
<spm> drwxr-xr-x   5 codehost codehost 4096 2009-03-18 22:04 .bzr
<spm> for the record.
<spm> lifeless: "<lifeless> b) upgrade that branch itself" just "bzr upgrade" in this dir ^^ ?
 * spm holds for 30secs more than really needs to go
<lifeless> spm: yes
<lifeless> where 'this dir' is the drizzle trunk dir
<spm> coolio; starting now.
<spiv> spm: thankks
<spm> fyi. /srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/00/3c/e5 for the record. and now, lunch.
<lifeless> spiv: how will you feel if I bail now?
<spiv> lifeless: fine, please bail :)
 * lifeless bails
<spm> that upgrade is finished!
<spm> resume step (c)
<spiv> spm: cool
<spiv> spm: hmm, you may need to trigger a mirror of that branch
<spm> spiv: oki, fwiw I was doing that in push-branches
<spiv> spm: right
<spiv> spm: yeah, I think you need to manually trigger a mirror, the webapp still thinks it's 1.9 format.
<spm> now where does mwh hide that these days....
<spiv> spm: most clients will use the mirrored version, not the hosted (push-branches) version
<spiv> spm: jml probably knows, and I think he's around
<spm> bleh. wrong. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/drizzle/development
<spiv> spm: (possibly we'll want to trigger mirrors for all the branches once they're upgraded...)
<spiv> ~vcs-imports?
<spm> gargh. imports. wtf am I doing.
<spm> damn. I remember this stuff now. it's sql based.
<spiv> spm: you don't get a button in the web UI because you're a rubber duck? :(
<spm> I wish
<spiv> spm: I'm pretty sure branch owners do!
<spm> or I'm looking in the wrong place?
 * spiv hmms
<spm> I'm here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~drizzle-developers/drizzle/development where abouts would it hide?
<spiv> Hmm, maybe it only appears for mirrored, not hosted branches :/
<spm> blurgh
<spm> mwhudson: jml: thumper: ^^ help?
<spiv> There's an API, but that might not be any easier than SQL.
<spm> um. no. :-)
<jml> hat
<mwhudson> spm: what's the problem?
<jml> spm: what are you trying to do?
<spiv> mwhudson, jml: he's upgraded a hosted branch directly on disk, and now we want to trigger a mirror of that format change
<spm> we've manually upgraded drizzle https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~drizzle-developers/drizzle/development  to --2a on crowberry. but the web interface is still showing the wrong format
<spm> what spiv said
<mwhudson> ah, two sides to this
<spiv> (and we may want to do this for many more branches shortly)
<mwhudson> 1) get the puller to run to copy the branch to the mirrored area
<mwhudson> you can do this a number of ways
<spiv> mwhudson: for future, it'd be good if admins could have a 'request mirror' button in the web ui for all hosted and mirrored branches.
<mwhudson> with spm around update branch set next_mirror_time = CURRENT_TIMESTAMP AT TIME ZONE 'UTC' where unique_name = $foo;
<jml> spiv, I've already written a *patch to bzr* to provide a convenient plugin for this
<mwhudson> is probably easiest
<mwhudson> spiv: ya think?
<jml> spiv, but it was rejected
<mwhudson> however this still won't update the web ui
<jml> spiv, writing code is way too hard.
<spiv> jml: dependencies suck :(
<mwhudson> basically you need to push a new revision to make the scanner look at the branch again
<spm> mwhudson: in this case unqiue name will be 'drizzle-developers/drizzle/development' ?
<mwhudson> which totally sucks
<mwhudson> (rockstar is fixing this)
<mwhudson> spm: with a ~ in front
<spiv> mwhudson: For us, just making the puller run is enough, I think.
<spm> oki
<spiv> spm: ^ just puller is adequate, I think.
<mwhudson> spiv, jml: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/336320/
 * rockstar reads backchat to see what he's committed to fixing
<mwhudson> (oh! the suffering!)
<spiv> mwhudson: whee :)
<spm> update done
<mwhudson> rockstar: driving the scanner from a Job
<spiv> mwhudson: I'd have called the command "frob", personally ;)
<rockstar> mwhudson, ah yes.  I are doing that.
<spm> spiv: spm-not-do?
<spiv> spm: ok, the mirrored branch seems to be updated, please continue with the upgrades if you haven't already
<spm> oki
<spm> is kicked off
<spm> wooo. looks to be working!
<spiv> spm: woo!
<spiv> spm: eta? :)
<jml> mwhudson, that won't work for mirrored branches :)
<spm> you're a funny funny man :-)
<jml> mwhudson, see, I told you writing code is too hard..
<mwhudson> jml: well spotted :)
<spm> :-)
<spm> Upgraded nosmart+lp:~mordred/drizzle/add-more-cpplint
<spm> so 2mins for that one. hopefully the others are just as fast.
<spiv> Probably they will be, it's only doing stacked branches AIUI?
<spm> I believe so
<spm> 2 x 238. ~ 8 hours?
<spm> Upgraded nosmart+lp:~mordred/drizzle/all-plugin-dynamic-load
<spm> so yeah about 2 mins.
<spm> and some being skipping, so that may drop the time a little
<spm> spiv: lifeless: fyi; done 26 of the 240; 18 were actually upgraded.
<spiv> spm: that's sounding pretty good.
<jkakar> lifeless, mtaylor: Thanks for the AutoLP branches.  I'm about to hit the sack, but I'll check them out tomorrow.
<spm> lifeless: spiv: https://pastebin.canonical.com/25418/ boom
<spiv> spm: looking
<spm> ta
<spiv> spm: please put the backup.bzr for that branch back at .bzr
<spm> oki
<spm> spiv: done
<spiv> spm: pull from lp:~spiv/autolp/quickfixes (should be rev 22) and try again.  Argh, hang on a moment.
<spm> :-)
<spiv> spm: ok, pull now :)
<spiv> spm: this version will log upgrade errors and then continue
<spm> oki
<spiv> spm: hopefully it'll skip past the already upgraded branches pretty quickly as it sees that they have already been upgraded.
<spm> gee this distributed development stuff is pretty cool; having 3 separate copies of the same code and I just grab from whereever. neato idea. ;-)
<spm> argh!
<spm> bzr: ERROR: KnitPackRepository('file:///home/spm/autolp/.bzr/repository/') is not compatible with RemoteRepository(bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~spiv/autolp/quickfixes/.bzr/) different rich-root support
<spm> lemme guess.upgrade locally to 2a? :-)
<spiv> spm: oh, just a sec, sorry
<spiv> spm: this was the source of my earlier argh, but I forgot to clean it up completely
<spm> heh
<spm> argh 1 and argh 2? multiple distributed arging.
<spiv> spm: ok, now
<spiv> "this time for *sure*!"
<spm> heh. rev 22
<spm> and running
<kb9vqf> ahem...9 hours in the i386 queue???
<kb9vqf> ;)
<spiv> spm: hmm, that failed branch, ~mordred/drizzle/rework-functions, it got fixed by the earlier fix step?
<spm> spiv: that's giving a nice "boom" on the  "UpToDateFormat: The branch format Meta directory format 1 is already at the most recent format."
<spm> not sure. looking.
<spiv> spm: I can suppress those entirely if you like?
<spm> spiv: that branch isn't showing up in a not so cursory find thru backlog. so I guess it checked as ok.
<spm> spiv: nah, she's right.
<spm> although... we will likely be using this script more. So.... perhaps I will take you up on that offer? :-)
<spiv> spm: ok, just a sec :)
<spiv> spm: rev 23 will just print one line for that now
<spiv> spm: huh, strange
<spm> ta. I'll update afther the next fail ;-)
<spiv> spm: because the mirrored copy of that branch (the one I can read) is exhibiting the symptoms of the problem that fix repairs.
<spm> Oooo kaaaay
<poolie> if i attach a file to a message opening a new bug is that supposed to become a bug attachment?
<henninge> poolie: I have no idea but maybe BjornT_ knows?
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: henninge |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<spiv> spm: no news is good news, I hope? :)
<spm> yup :-)
<poolie> nm it was user error
<spm> I think It's still trundling thru the ones it'd already done
<spiv> spm: Hmm, I'd have hoped it would do that pretty quickly :/
<spm> seems to be about the same speed as the 'check' step was taking. :-/
<spm> spiv: https://pastebin.canonical.com/25420/
<spm> it's still going, jic it's not clear
<spm> spiv: 2 more. https://pastebin.canonical.com/25421/
<spiv> spm: hmm.
<spm> damn and another. that makes 4. I'm half inclined to stop at this point. ???
<spm> https://pastebin.canonical.com/25422/
<spiv> spm: I'm looking atm
<spiv> spm: I'd rather not leave this half-done, though
<spm> spiv: oki
<spiv> spm: because un-upgraded branches will give errors
<spiv> spm: and some are upgrading successfully
<spm> and this would be a BadThing™; yes.
<spiv> spm: and the first one at least that failed appeared to already be at least a bit broken
<spm> heh
<spiv> spm: btw, if you do restart again for some reason, pull again first, I fixed the unsubstituted "%s" :)
<spm> ta
<spm> having a fast dinner. brb.
<spiv> spm: I'm zeroing in on the problem I think
<spm> excellent!
<thekorn> hi, I get alot of timeouts on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug this morning, OOPS-1437EC227 is one example
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1437EC227
<spm> OW!
<wgrant> gmb should have a fix for that soon :(
<wgrant> Although it has been a huge problem for more than a year now.
<spiv> spm: so, the failing branches seem to exactly correspond with the branches that need that fix
<spm> spiv: ahhh
<spiv> spm: when I run the fix script manually on those branches (against the mirrored copies), I see their problems.
<spm> which begs the question, how come we didn't pick this up in the check phase?
<spiv> spm: well, nosmart+ is supposed to be a workaround for that bug, so something is odd here.
<spm> :-(
<spiv> spm: but I wonder if manually cp'ing the fixed hosted copy over the mirrored copy would help.
<spiv> spm: although presumably this script is accessing the hosted copy, given that it's writing to it...
<spm> spiv: not sure. that's something I'd want mwh to answer
<mwhudson> spiv, spm: where is the script?
<spiv> mwhudson: most recent at lp:~spiv/autolp/quickfixes
<mwhudson> spiv, spm: if that's running as spm, then it will be accessing branches in the hosted area. yes
<spm> it is running as spm, yes.
<spm> spiv: we've just had to bounce codehost to bypass memory pain; which dropped the connections. is restarting ok? or ...?
<mwhudson> spm: !!! :(
<spiv> spm: restarting is ok, yes.
<spm> mwhudson: I've already had to kill off about 3 individual processes :-(
<spiv> spm: not associated with this drizzle script I hope?
<spm> spiv: no; it's been running all day.
<spiv> I wouldn't expect it to be; nosmart+ should make it pretty friendly on the smart server.
<mtaylor> spm: how's it going? ... looks like I hijacked your entire day :)
<spm> mtaylor: getting there!
<spm> the main branch is done. the others; slowly... some issues.
<spiv> mtaylor: at the moment it appears that some branches are affected by bug 354036, and although upgrade script is supposed to correct that those branches are the ones that are failing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354036 in bzr "ErrorFromSmartServer - AbsentContentFactory (unfixable by users) error when pulling a branch from the mirrored area" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354036
<mneptok> EVIL MONTY STRIKES AGAIN!
<mtaylor> spiv: well, are we at least being helpful in fleshing out the script? :)
<spiv> mtaylor: yep :)
 * mtaylor pokes mneptok in the eye
<mneptok> the agony is delicious.
<joseamunoz> login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<spiv> spm: If you can dig out the full log of what the early runs of that script fixed, I wouldn't mind seeing that
<spm> sure. one sec
<spiv> spm: I'm off to dinner for now.  I guess if I come back to this tonight it'll be with a new LOSA?
<spm> spiv: hmm. well sorta. it's running as me you see....
<spiv> spm: and I guess it has hours left to run anyway...
<spm> yes
<henninge> spm: Hi!
<henninge> ;)
<henninge> Codehosting is slooooowwww ....
<henninge> Just mentioning because it already had to be restarted once today.
<henninge> wow, did somebody just kick it?
<lifeless> spm: spiv: hi
<lifeless> thanks
<geser> argh, is this wide-screen bug back on LP egde? :(
<geser> against which LP project should a bug be filed affecting different web pages (bugs, persons, projects)? launchpad-foundations?
<lifeless> if you don't know, launchpad.
<geser> will file there, but I made the experience that a bug filed against launchpad tends to sit there uncommented for longer than being filed against the correct subproject (but my sample data is small)
<lifeless> geser: if you have data about that, there is a thread about process on launchpad-dev where that would be relevant.
<henninge> geser: launchpad-foundations is the right place.
<spiv> lifeless: for some reason the branches that need fixing are failing in exactly the way you'd expect if they hadn't been fixed.  If I sftp the unfixed version to my laptop I can reproduce the exact failure, but if I run the fix script on it then upgrade works fine.
<spiv> lifeless: some examples at https://pastebin.canonical.com/25421/
<spiv> spm, lifeless: I suggest rerunning the script without --no-fix.  I guess the .bzr dirs of the failed branches will need to be restored from their backup.bzr dirs first.
<bac> hi henninge
<henninge> hi bac !
<McPeter> hi
<McPeter> barry, you are admin on launchpad pleaze ?
<barry> McPeter: i am not
<McPeter> :(
<barry> McPeter: henninge is the chr this week, he can rustle up a launchpad admin to help you out
<henninge> McPeter: Hi! How can I help you?
<McPeter> hi henninge
<McPeter> i write two eamil at sunday for .. bad account on launchpad
<McPeter> (sorry for my english .. i'm french)
<jpds> McPeter: I'd talk to mthaddon if you needed admin help.
<McPeter> eu .. on this accoutn you can see many link : pedophile / pronographic
<McPeter> i count 7 account with the same profil
<henninge> McPeter: Yes, thank you. I already saw those. I was about to forward them to the admins for deletion.
 * henninge saw the mails not the .... ;)
<McPeter> if you want i can give you accoutn in private ?
<McPeter> all acount open at 4 december 2009
<tshirtman> hi
<McPeter> ah :)
<McPeter> tand Nicke are better in english :)
<McPeter> s/tand/tshirtman, and
<McPeter> grr ... s/Nicke/niko (sorry for hl)
<tshirtman> the ip hosting the offending content is in sweden
<tshirtman> but the abuse mailbox is not functionnal
<tshirtman> so not possible to get down from this side
<McPeter> i use feedback@launchpad.net
<tshirtman> I was speaking of the host of the offending content, not launchpad who just link
<tshirtman> (which)
<henninge> McPeter, tshirtman: I have reveived the email and will make sure the accounts get removed as soon as possible. What else would you like us to do?
<tshirtman> hum
<tshirtman> Probably fix the captcha? but I'm not sure it's the issue
<McPeter> no :(
<tshirtman> The main problem was the difficulty to find someone to fix that
<McPeter> i found the account launchpad on my pastebin site ..
<McPeter> and i have captcha on my pastebin :\
<McPeter> spambot ☭☠@⎈⁂㌶☣⚡☠
<tshirtman> the bot used a lot of uncommon tags for a project, probably a common antispam filter would detect other attempts?
<McPeter> next time i remeber to catch ip address
<McPeter> i delete post before look ip :\
<tshirtman> henninge: anyway thanks for your reaction :) viewing things like this on launchpad is sad :(
<henninge> tshirtman: yes, I am sorry about this.
<tshirtman> maybe you have the IP of the machine which posted on launchpad? I don't want it, but reporting to his ISP would help.
<henninge> tshirtman: I will check that with the admins
<tshirtman> ok thanks :) I have no other suggestions
<geser> shouldn't the buildds automatically pickup DEPWAITS when the missing package gets available?
<geser> gah, bad timing. It picked it up at the same time as I was looking.
<idnar> heh, nice
<micahg> convert to question seems to keep timing out: OOPS-1437EB607
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1437EB607
<moradan> hello, how much time it is usually need to review the manually loaded pot-file? (I understand that it is very big with 1511 huge lines). And what does the phrase "No import target selected yet" mean?
<mgedmin> any clues why https://launchpad.net/zodbbrowser claims the latest version is 0.4?
<mgedmin> I released 0.5 two weeks ago
<mgedmin> and launchpad was told about that
<mgedmin> actually, 0.5.1 was also released on the same day as 0.5
<mgedmin> I just went over there to tell launchpad that I've just pushed 0.6 to PyPI, and noticed this
<mgedmin> ah, I see: it picked up several versions at the same time -- https://launchpad.net/zodbbrowser/+download
<mgedmin> then sorted them randomly instead of by filename
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug/Aj0lyedhvefVXavlzDy80CgaeTT#form-start says "inux (Ubuntu) guidelines:         Please report a bug about the kernel using the following command in a terminal:  ubuntu-bug -p linux"
<CarlFK> "Warning: The options -p/-P are deprecated, please do not use them.  See /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug --help"
<CarlFK> how do I file a bug against lp/linux/+filebug ?
<maxb> CarlFK: ubuntu-bug linux
<leoquant> could someone take a look at: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/93177  ubuntu answers
<leoquant> is there a way to get rid of this sort abuse...
<leoquant> we all are trying to help
<eday> Hi! Do the HTTP repos differ from the ssh repos? Usually notice an update lag between them so I'm assuming so. We upgraded the shared repo for lp:drizzle and the http repos seem to still be in old non-2a format. Any thoughts?  http://pastebin.com/d6648d23b
<CarlFK> maxb: are you sure?  (the problem is the text on the lp page, not the linux package... but I can see it being the same person's problem)
<maxb> Oh, you want to file a bug on the bug filing instructions
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<CarlFK> maxb: right
<maxb> CarlFK: I have forgotten who has the power to change those. You might ask in #ubuntu-devel
<mtaylor> spm: you up yet?
<mwhudson> mtaylor: it's not yet 6am local for him
<mwhudson> only lifeless is insane enough to be up that early
<mtaylor> mwhudson: :)
<moradan> Sorry for repeating. how much time it is usually need to review the manually loaded pot-file? (I understand that it is very big with 1511 huge lines). And what does the phrase "No import target selected yet" mean?
<mtaylor> moradan: it usually takes a few days for the manual import
<mtaylor> moradan: you can also set up a bzr branch that contains your pot file (like a branch of your source tree)
<mtaylor> moradan: and tell launchpad to pull new versions of your pot file from that branch
<mtaylor> moradan: it will then put the translations into a branch that you can merge from - to more automate the import/export process
<moradan> mtaylor: thanks for info. Is setting a bzr branch worth doing that if the developement is very active and on sourceforge. And all that I want to do is to translate a help system from the stable release - 1511 lines in .pot-file?
<mtaylor> moradan: not really
<mtaylor> moradan: if you're doing your dev in a bzr branch, then it's just an easier mechanism for you
<moradan> ASAIU after reviewing .pot file I will be able upload the corresponded .po-files for different languages without reviewing?
<mtaylor> moradan: yeah, AKAIK
<mtaylor> moradan: yeah, AFAIK
<mtaylor> cgah
<moradan> thanks
<wgrant> lamont: Hi. Apparently I need to talk to you about upgrading dpkg everywhere.
<pgquiles> how do I create a new team in Launchpad?
<maxb> The link is on the front page
<pgquiles> maxb: thanks. I was expecting to find that in my personal page.
<fta> is it allowed to open a socket to localhost during a build (in a ppa or in a native build)?
<wgrant> fta: It is technically possible, and the machines are secure, so I don't see why not.
<fta> wgrant, i run some unittests and they fail a lot on network accesses, so i'm investigating
<wgrant> fta: Log?
<fta> net_unittests, 987 tests, 61 failed
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36542743/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.chromium-browser_4.0.266.0~svn20091206r33943-0ubuntu1~ucd2~jaunty_BUILDING.txt.gz
<lifeless> spiv: thanks for looking at that in such detail
<wgrant> (this same thing was actually discussed on debian-devel a day or two ago)
<lifeless> mtaylor: chex is on at the moment, spm in 2 hours
<mtaylor> lifeless: morning!
<fta> wgrant, i have failures on network accesses, dns requests, shared mem (no perm), etc..
<mtaylor> lifeless: well, I've worked around the issue (which actually involved doing a thing I'd been meaning to do for a while - which is getting all of the build slaves to use ssh transport)
<lifeless> mtaylor: oh, format not propagating?
<lifeless> mwhudson: ^
<mtaylor> lifeless: yeah - the http branches for some of the branches (like lp:drizzle/build) are sort of borked
<wgrant> fta: The first two are understandable.
<mwhudson> mtaylor: hmm
<wgrant> They're not meant to work.
<fta> wgrant, my biggest problem is that network requests block the build, and so they are killed after 4h without output, so i had to implement various tricks to workaround that
<mtaylor> mwhudson: http://hudson.drizzle.org/view/Drizzle-build/job/drizzle-opensolaris-64-build/275/console
<mtaylor> mwhudson: in case that's helpful
<mwhudson> yes, looks like the format change hasn't propagated
<wgrant> fta: That seems to be a bug in your build system.
<wgrant> Builds should poke the network just because.
<wgrant> s/should/shouldn't.
<fta> wgrant, not the builds, i'm talking about running unittests
<mwhudson> mtaylor: looks like the branch hadn't been mirrored
<mwhudson> mtaylor: i requested it by hand and it seems fine now
<fta> wgrant, i've been doing that since ~last year
<mtaylor> mwhudson: awesome. thanks
<lifeless> mwhudson: any ideas about why they wouldn't mirror?
<lifeless> mwhudson: mtaylor is suggesting that this happened to many branches
<mtaylor> lifeless, mwhudson: actually - I have only information on lp:drizzle/build
<mtaylor> I haven't looked at the others -
<lifeless> mtaylor: ah,ok.
<mtaylor> the one of posulliv's that wasnt' upgraded was not upgraded ssh side
<mtaylor> so we just hitchhikered in, removed the .bzr dir and re-pushed :)
<mwhudson> lifeless: no, not really
<smoser> hey all, i tried to create a mail via email interface several hours ago, and nave not gotten any response
<smoser> i tried the email interface because the web interface was timing out for me.
<wgrant> smoser: Did you sign the email?
<smoser> the other times i've created bugs via email i at least got "bad syntax" messages if they were bad, and if good they responded fairly quickly.
<smoser> i did sign
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/336823/
<mtaylor> mwhudson: http://pastebin.flamingspork.com/2507
<mtaylor> mwhudson: same thing with lp:drizzle/staging
<mwhudson> mtaylor: fixed now too
<Joe_CoT> anyone know how to remove my team from another team?
<mtaylor> mwhudson: rock. thanks
<fta> wgrant, i can't write in /dev/shm/ at build time, right?
<wgrant> fta: I don't know.
<fta> wgrant, Creating shared memory in /dev/shm/com.google.chrome.shmem.unit_tests-28518 failed: Permission denied
<tsimpson> the build runs as fake-root, so you can't really do much
<maxb> Joe_CoT: The other team's admin can deactivate your team's membership
<Joe_CoT> maxb : so I can add my team to another team, but I can't remove it?
<maxb> There does not seem to be any UI to allow a team admin to deactivate their team's membership in other teams, which is a bit silly IMO
<maxb> Apparently :-/
<maxb> This seems worth a bug, if you have a moment to file one
<Joe_CoT> mars, yeah, I'll file it later then. Just hoping there was something I was missing. thanks
<maxb> s/mars/maxb/ :-)
<Joe_CoT> yeah, that, lol
<Joe_CoT> real issue here is this: https://edge.launchpad.net/~deadubuntuteam
<Joe_CoT> that's apparently an old team, which a bunch of teams joined. It's now defunct. instead of the team being deleted, it was renamed to DeadBuntu
<Joe_CoT> leading to a whole lot of "ZOMG why am i a member of deadbuntu?!"
<jpds> ls
<lamont> wgrant: dpkg.. sigh
<BUGabundo> Error ID: OOPS-1437EB112
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1437EB112
<BUGabundo> FYI
<bdmurray> Where are the release notes for the last release of Launchpad?
<cody-somerville> BUGabundo, its a timeout
<wgrant> lamont: Quadruple-sigh from me. Apparently we need it on all machines, so we can depend on it in launchpad-dependencies, even though only three or four LP machines actually need it.
<BUGabundo> cody-somerville: ok
<lamont> wgrant: sounds like a new meta package to me... we really don't want it $everywhere
<lamont> say launchpad-dependencies-soyuz
<wgrant> lamont: That's what I thought. But I suspect you'll need to argue with spm.
<lamont> spm: I win.  kthx.
<spm> wgrant: see. solved. :-)
<wgrant> spm: Do I want to create the new metapackage?
<spm> wgrant: not sure tbh. this being the lp-deps-soyuz meta package?
<wgrant> spm: Yes.
<spm> wgrant: if you're keen to do so, I'd personally be delighted! :-)
<spm> mtaylor: heyo!
<mtaylor> hey spm !
<mtaylor> spm: thanks for upgrading everything!
<spm> no worries; has it all worked? my console seession went *really* odd towards the end there....
<mtaylor> hehe
<mtaylor> mostly, yeah.
<mtaylor> some of our local resources weren't upgraded when I thought they were
<spm> ah. that'd help. :-)
<mtaylor> and there were a couple of branches that didn't upgrade the http mirrors
<mtaylor> but all is up and running now
<mtaylor> w00t!
<maxb> Naming consistency suggests it should be called launchpad-soyuz-dependencies
<spm> awesome!
<spm> maxb: point!
<cbmuser> help, all of a sudden my packages are rejected
<cbmuser> Rejected:
<cbmuser> Unable to find qhimdtransfer_0.0.1.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<cbmuser> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<cbmuser> the day before it worked
<cbmuser> and the logs look almost identical
#launchpad 2009-12-08
<cbmuser> ah, the .dsc-file lists the orig-file now
<cbmuser> it didn't do that before
<cbmuser> weird
<cbmuser> ok, do I need orig.tar.gz for launchpad or not
<cbmuser> I changed it such that it wouldn't upload the orig-file
<cbmuser> and it works
<cbmuser> ah, debuild -S -sa
<MTecknology> !enter | cbmuser
<ubottu> cbmuser: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maxb> You need to upload the .orig.tar.gz if and only if it is not already in your PPA (or in Ubuntu)
<darkpixel> Spam: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mailman/+bug/266436/comments/5
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 266436 in mailman "deceptive listinfo "to post a message..."" [Medium,New]
<thumper> MTecknology: you are in danger of making my other laptop workable again (bug 120434)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120434 in ricoh-r5u87x "[needs-packaging] Ricoh R5U87x Webcam userland tools" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120434
<MTecknology> thumper: i was on the phone and only read "you are in danger of"
<MTecknology> thumper: -_-
<MTecknology> thumper: I'm writing the owner of that project an email. I did the bzr import from mercurial so all that's left to do is learn how to package and push into universe
<IknowEverything> !ops
<ubottu> Help! SteveA, kiko-phone, Kamion, daniels, Kinnison, stub, daf, carlos, spiv, BradB, salgado, lifeless, or jamesh
<thumper> omg
<thumper> that is an old list
<spiv> Heh.
<mwhudson> no kidding
<MTecknology> kiko-phone ??
<spiv> ubottu should learn /msg chanserv access #launchpad list
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MTecknology> spiv: file a bug...
<MTecknology> spiv: that's an AWESOME idea actually... however it would need to be converted from a factoid to a plugin
<jamesh> IknowEverything: was there something you wanted?
<jamesh> guess not
<MTecknology> jamesh: I think it was just a failed spam attempt...
<mtaylor> thumper: stewart is frustrated with how merge proposal resubmission works
<thumper> mtaylor: ok
<thumper> mtaylor: what is his use case?
<thumper> mtaylor: is he sure he wants to actually resubmit?
<mtaylor> thumper: well, he wants to say "o hai, I did ur review comments, look at me again"
<mtaylor> thumper: but then he wants to not lose the conversation thread
<thumper> mtaylor: we have quite a few outstanding bugs around resubmit right now
<thumper> mtaylor: I think we should come up with a nicer workflow than resubmitting
<mtaylor> thumper: agree. resubmitting is a bit harsh
<thumper> mtaylor: one of the outstanding bugs is around showing the conversation from superseded proposals
<mtaylor> thumper: cool. I'll tell him that
<thumper> mtaylor: right now you can request another review from an existing reviewer
<thumper> mtaylor: but nothing in the UI changes
<thumper> mtaylor: and the email they get sent probably won't make the most sense
<thumper> mtaylor: perhaps we should be able to have a completed review, and a pending one...
<thumper> not sure
<mtaylor> thumper: I think we depend on state of a merge proposal more than an action that one of those may have triggered
<thumper> mtaylor: what if requesting a review from an existing reviewer cleared the state in the review box at the top
<thumper> mtaylor: that way it would appear back in the "reviews I have to do" pile
<mtaylor> thumper: that would probably be stellar
<thumper> mtaylor: I'm wondering about the UI for it
<mtaylor> stupid uis
<thumper> :)
<thumper> we could not provide anything additional
<thumper> but just clear any existing reference to make it pending
<thumper> there is already an email command to request a reviewer
<thumper> did you know about that?
<mtaylor> yes. I've actually even used it before
<thumper> ok
<thumper> I think we can do this quite easily then
<thumper> I'm not sure when I'll get to it though
<thumper> I have several other code-review things I'm doing right now
<thumper> mtaylor: I'll file a bug
<mtaylor> cool.... well, it's not _that_ urgent -it is only stewart after all
<mtaylor> :)
 * mtaylor must run for a bit...
<twb> Hiya.  I just wanted to say thanks for archiving upstream Debian releases, since I'm migrating old releases of a package into VCS, and it has some versions snapshots.d.n doesn't
<twb> e.g. dget https://launchpad.net/debian/+archive/primary/+files/mg_20090107-1.dsc
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> is bug pages funny for somebody of you too?
 * dholbach tries not to use edge
<dholbach> ah, regular LP works
<dholbach> with edge the right part of the bug pages (subscribers and stuff) is missing
<tsimpson> yeah, the CSS is probably messed up
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> hi tsimpson
<tsimpson> \o
<dholbach> :)
<wgrant> I can't see what broke it, but it has been reported.
<dholbach> thanks wgrant
<tsimpson> wgrant: I'm seeing reset.css, fonts.css and grids.css giving 403 Forbidden
<wgrant> r9968 looks possibly relevant.
<wgrant> Yeah, I think it's the only one it could be.
 * henninge reviewed that change ... :/
<henninge> but I looked at all pages
<henninge> wgrant: do you think the big word "infrastructure" in the cloud is breaking it?
 * henninge tries with firebug
<wgrant> henninge: grids.css is missing.
<wgrant> As tsimpson says.
<henninge> oh
<wgrant> I don't know why they're 403ing, but that's definitely the problem.
<wgrant> Hm, so that's all the YUI CSS.
<dholbach> where's the LP police who can change permissions? :)
<wgrant> Maybe a LOSA needs to poke the Apache configs in the eye.
<henninge> wgrant: I will chase one up, although spm just bowed out and I am not sure if mthaddon is already up.
<henninge> dholbach, wgrant, tsimpson: Fixed.
<henninge> kudos to mthaddon
<tsimpson> much better :)
<wgrant> henninge, mthaddon: Thanks.
<mthaddon> wgrant: we switched to building the code centrally before deploying and this caused issues with hard coded paths - will need to figure out a way around this
<dholbach> henninge, mthaddon, tsimpson, wgrant: THANKS :)
<wgrant> mthaddon: Ah, fun.
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: henninge |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<poolie> oh ffs, how many timeouts?
<poolie> ^- clue that i should sign off
<poolie> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1438EA543 etc
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1438EA543
<chmouel> hello anyone here?
<chmouel> is there a problem with git import from launchpad ? ie: http://is.gd/5fQLU
<wgrant> chmouel: There's a space at the start of that URL.
<wgrant> chmouel: I suggest deleting and recreating that import.
<wgrant> This time with the correct URL.
<chmouel> oh you right cheers...
<henninge> thanks wgrant
<chmouel> so I am thinking instead to drop github as remote branch and get used to bazaar i can't seem to be able to push branch there i have done the usual bzr init bzr commit stuff and tried to push it to bazaar but i get this error http://is.gd/5fQX4 I am sure my ssh key works is properly setted, any idea?
<chmouel> oh ok that's probably because it's already exist
<chmouel> nevermind then
<wgrant> chmouel: It's because it already exists as an imported (ie. read-only) branch.
<Omahn> Are other people getting timeout errors when trying to submit bug reports at the moment? (Error ID: OOPS-1438M1820)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1438M1820
<Omahn> Ahhh, ^^^ is that me? :)
<tabgal> Omahn, yes yes yes
 * Omahn steps back from the keyboard
<wgrant> chmouel: Did you mean to push a branch with only one revision? Don't you have history on github?
<tabgal> Omahn, I'm not sure about the link ubottu posted, well... needs a user/passwd
<tabgal> Omahn, but yeah, I'm trying to post a bug and I can't do it...
<henninge> Omahn, tabgal: That link would not help atm either, as oopses only copied there once a day.
<wgrant> tabgal, Omahn: Try using a shorter summary to start with. Once you've got past the step that normally times out, you can put back the full summary.
<Omahn> wgrant: I'll give that a go, thanks.
<Omahn> I'm in. Yeah.
<Omahn> Submitted.
<Omahn> Thanks wgrant.
<wgrant> Omahn: np
<chmouel> wgrant: yeah i have on github, i just wanted to push the full branch and it works well now that i deleted the imported one since i don't really need it
<chmouel> only thing is bzr-git seems to give me some weird errors but i may just going to start from scratch and loose my history
<wgrant> chmouel: What sort of weird errors?
<chmouel> wgrant: http://is.gd/5fS7h
<wgrant> chmouel: That's... interesting. What if you branch that git branch into a bzr branch locally?
<chmouel> wgrant: apologise but i am kind of newbie with bazaar but how do a bzr branch locally from a git repo via git-bzr ?
<chmouel> i am trying to updated to latest bzr-git to at least see if its not the problem there
<wgrant> chmouel: bzr branch ~/GIT/nautilus-cloud-files-plugin /directory/in/which/to/create/the/branch
<bjsnider> is there any way i can get access to the config.err file produced by a build failure?
<lfaraone> For projects that use Google Code, is there one tracker I can link them to, or does each gcode project need its own tracker registered?
<Daviey> bjsnider: Migth be easier to use pbuilder locally.
<bjsnider> yeah, it builds in pbuilder
<Daviey> oh lovely.
<bjsnider> well, i found out what the problem is
<bjsnider> so no big deal
<Daviey> bjsnider: what was it, out of interest?
<bjsnider> well, i was building a new version of ffmpeg-extra
<bjsnider> in pbuilder, i can't use my new x264 package to build against because it's not a repository, so i used the regular karmic repos
<bjsnider> but x264 is so different that basically now the ABI is i dunno 100% different from the one int he karmic repos
<bjsnider> i thought i had the latest ffmpeg-debian as per reinhard's instructions, but i didn't
<bjsnider> so the ABI, i think i'm using the right tgerm there, was wrong and it was telling me libx264 wasn't present
<bjsnider> because it was checking for a function that is now deprecated
<bjsnider> those x264 devs throw all of the code out every 3 months or something. that is a very heavily developed project
<lfaraone> Hey, accessing https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu has been giving me timeouts for the last 10 minutes. ( OOPS-1438EA790 )
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1438EA790
<bjsnider> they told me daily tarballs aren't even fast enough to keep up
<lfaraone> Nevermind.
<Puzzles> Can anyone help with validating an email address/launchpad account? When I try to log in, it tells me I need to validate my email address, and sends me an email containing a link to do this. When I click the link, it tells me I'm already validated and don't need to. And so on, and so on.
<maxb> Mr_Puzzles: You might like to ping the help contact, as listed in the channel topic
<Mr_Puzzles> No need, it sorted itself out after I tried logging on from the launchpad help page. Thanks anyway
<Rova> A question about translation. What does the _ mean? Does it mean that the next letter is going to be underlined and therefor punctuates that it's a hotkey?
<henninge> Rova: you got it! ;)
<Rova> henninge, Hmm, I'll have to change some of my translations to reflect that then, ouch ^^
<lfaraone> Hey, can someone quickly confirm bug 494055? It requires two clicks, and is trivial.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494055 in malone ""Report bug upstream" link uses literal "&amp;" in URL." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494055
<Rova> Btw about translations, you should be able to comment and discuss translations.
<henninge> lfaraone: The bug contacts for the application (LP Bugs) will be notified and then triage the bug.
<henninge> lfaraone: thank you for your bug report ;)
<Rova> What does triage actually mean in this context?
<henninge> Rova: confirm it and determine its importance
<Rova> henninge, Okey, and do you know what the protocole is if the hotkey is not possible to get into the translated sentance, shuld I simply skip it?
<henninge> Rova: that kind of stuff should be discussed with the translation team, if there is one.
<henninge> Rova: what are you translating and which language?
<Rova> Buh, that was a very long sentance with very poor grammar btw. Hmm I guess I should contact the swedish Ubuntu translations team. I'm translating Docky
<Rova> Docky was just recently forked off of Gnome Do so I'm the first one translating it. It's assigned to the Ubuntu translation team
<henninge> Rova: yes, you should do that.
<tumbleweed> howdy, I've always wondered what +edit-commit-message on a merge request does
<tumbleweed> doesn't appear to be documented anywhere
<henninge> tumbleweed: it's in the ui now. You can add a commit message to a merge proposal.
<tumbleweed> henninge: yeah, it's always had something in the UI
<tumbleweed> but when is that used?
<tumbleweed> do auto-branch-landers use it?
<henninge> tumbleweed: in the case of launchpad it is used by the "ec2 land" uses it to construct the commit message.
<henninge> (too much "use" in that last sentence ;)
<tumbleweed> ok, but for anything else it goes unused
<henninge> tumbleweed: Yep, at least that is the only use I know of.
<tumbleweed> henninge: thanks
<abentley> tumbleweed: Also used by tarmac, I believe, and by a plugin I'm working on.
<chmouel> hey guys, i have been looking over the help but can't find anything do you know how i can delete a ppa ?
<chmouel> i can't find the option anywhere
<blackxored> hello team
<blackxored> I want to rename my account
<blackxored> is it possible
<blackxored> ?
<bigjools> chmouel: ppa deletion is not supported (yet) but if you file a question an admin can disable it
<chmouel> bigjools: cool never mind not a big deal, tks
<bigjools> blackxored: yes it's possible except if you have a PPA (or a mailing list I think)
<blackxored> bigjools, I have a ppa
<blackxored> but now I want to rename it
<blackxored> for universe-contributors membership and futurely others
<blackxored> I just want adrianperez
<bigjools> blackxored: an admin can do that but the URL to your PPA would change
<blackxored> or blackxored which is my requested debian account name
<blackxored> bigjools, no big deal I don't hold any packages there by now
<bigjools> blackxored: ok, file a question on the Launchpad project and someone will get to it over the next day
<blackxored> there's anyone here that would prevent me from doing that?
<blackxored> also if that's negative, should I file under ubuntu right
<chmouel> bigjools: is there a way to remove a project?
<oojah> chmouel: See https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Closing
<chmouel> oojah: cheers
<MTecknology> thumper: ping
<AnAnt> Hello, when is launchpad going to support 3.0 (quilt) source packages ?
<bdrung> connected to AnAnt question: did the last launchpad release include the 3.0 (quilt) support?
<mwhudson> AnAnt: wgrant has been working on that, i think the answer is "soon-ish"
<bigjools> AnAnt, mwhudson: it's kinda tricky, we are testing a backported dpkg on hardy and if that works we'll be ready to support it
<bigjools> and bdrung ^
<bdrung> bigjools: will it be announced when it's done?
<bigjools> bdrung: from the rooftops
 * blackxored listens 
<blackxored> I have a merge for azureus just to remove 3.0 format, can you ellaborate on "soon-ish"
<bdrung> bigjools: so i can buy the local newspaper and it will be the news on the front page? ;)
<wgrant> blackxored: Probably a little over a week, assuming nothing goes wrong.
<bigjools> either next week if everything plays ball, or at the end of January if not
<bdrung> blackxored: i would wait instead of removing the 3.0 format
<bigjools> but if it gets really urgent and it misses next week's release I might cherry pick it
<wgrant> bigjools: The archive admins are pretty unhappy at this point.
<bigjools> bdrung: yes, and send cash to wgrant :)
<bigjools> wgrant: I can imagine
<bdrung> :)
<bigjools> too much work, not enough time and people to do it :(
<bdrung> bigjools: that's the normal scenario
<blackxored> can some admin rename my account at launchpad, plz?
<micahg> blackxored: you should be able to rename your own account
<blackxored> micahg, I have a ppa
<blackxored> micahg, I can't
<micahg> ah
 * micahg sees that now :)
<blackxored> so?
 * micahg is not an admin
<micahg> blackxored: I think you have to file a request here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<blackxored> ohhh right that solved my question
<blackxored> micahg, done
<ruphy> hello
<ruphy> https://launchpad.net/~fintiminti nice way to spam, this is getting linked
<jamalta> how do you make a super-project in launchpad?
<ruphy> and it's not very good
<jamalta> or convert a project to one
<ruphy> is there any admin?
<micahg> jamalta: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Registering#Project%20groups
<blackxored> micahg, I filed that now what?
<jamalta> micahg: ah thanks
<micahg> blackxored: wait for an admin to do it :)
<blackxored> micahg, all right, thanks
<soren> Can I kindly request a speedy review of https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~soren/autotest/trunk ?
<mwhudson> soren: done
<mwhudson> soren: i hope the url is right :-)
<popey> is there anyone about who knows about launchpad polls?
<soren> mwhudson: Heh :) Thanks a lot!
<popey> basically I want to create a poll for a team, and list 6 people for which the team can vote. They get a "yes/no" vote for each one, we just want to make sure we get more yes than no for each individual. There are 6 positions and 6 people, so we're not interested in how many votes one person gets over another, merely how many yes vs no each person gets...
<popey> is that possible with launchpad polls?
<Riddell> spam  https://edge.launchpad.net/~fintiminti
<mwhudson> popey: i guess you could do that with 6 polls, one for each person...
<mwhudson> popey: but otherwise, no i don't think launchpad polls are very flexible
<popey> ugh, thats a bit messy
<mwhudson> might be wrong thoug
<popey> thanks
<mwhudson> try a few things out on staging?
<popey> no mails will go out from staging?
<wgrant> popey: IIRC the TB elections were done with one LP poll for each person.
<popey> ok, i can see that
<popey> thank helps
<popey> *that
<popey> thanks
<bdmurray> So I set the contact address for ubuntu-bugcontrol to the launchpad mailing list then subscribed the team to a bug, but the mailing list is not getting an e-mail about the bug report.  Shouldn't it?
<FFEMTcJ> Is it just me or is something wrong with the layout of the right column of launchpad pages?
<fta> d'oh!
<fta> dh_md5sums -pchromium-browser-dbg
<fta> md5sum: write error: No space left on device
#launchpad 2009-12-09
<shikibu> i'm getting repeated launchpad timeout errors when I try to file a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-salesforce/+filebug
<mwhudson> shikibu: try a shorter summary first
<mwhudson> (this sucks, yes)
<shikibu> mwhudson: yes, that helped. I shortened from "[ISD] Closed case comment workflow seems buggy" to "[ISD] Closed case comment workflow"
<RenatoSilva> Is it possible to remove automatic branch linking when you change a bug to "Fix Committed"?
<RenatoSilva> I don't like linking trunk, only branches specially targeted at fixing that bug
<mwhudson> RenatoSilva: something like that has been talked about as a good idea but it's not possible yet
<fta> any LOSA for https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/93418 ? thanks
<RenatoSilva> ok thanks
<RenatoSilva> yes I think it's a good idea, main branch is always related (because special branches for fixing the bug are merged in mainline anyway), so no need to link it. If the project has different series, then the developer would link the series, not their branches
<chrismurf> "Please try again - Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<mwhudson> chrismurf: which page?
<chrismurf> mwhudson, my apologies - I guess I didn't wait long enough
<chrismurf> it just loaded
<mwhudson> chrismurf: ah ok
<chrismurf> I'll give it longer next time
<mwhudson> well, we should make it faster too :)
<chrismurf> :)
<spm> fta: done
<AnAnt> mwhudson: thanks
<Daviey> Anybody else notice branching is slooooooooooow today?
<henninge> Daviey: it has had problems, AFAICT
<Daviey> thanks henninge
<bigjools> it's fine for me
<geser> are the buildds building in parallel by default?
<maxb> in parallel?
<geser> like make starting several process at the same time
<maxb> Oh. I think that's up to your debian/rules
<geser> because a package from the main archive FTBFS but builds fine in my pbuilder. it's probably due the build happening in parallel on the buildds
<wgrant> lib/canonical/buildd/sbuild:				"DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=\"parallel=".$main::nr_processors."\" " : "").
<geser> so it looks like a bug in the package as it support the "parallel" option but fails if it's get used
<geser> thanks
<sraps> Hi, all!
<sraps> how to delete a project?
<beuno> sraps, file a question requesting it
<sraps> bueno, have done it allready...
<beuno> sraps, how long ago?
<henninge> sraps: then wait, I am working down the queue of question atm ... ;)
<sraps> couple of weeks...
<henninge> sraps: do you have the quesiton URL ?
<sraps> https://answers.launchpad.net/openerpaddons/+question/91849
<henninge> sraps: ah, you should have filed it for *launchpad* ;-) I'll move it.
<henninge> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/91849
<henninge> sraps: I'll take care of it.
<dvz-> 'lo all.  anyone around?
<beuno> dvz-, there seems to be around 155 people. What's up?
<dvz-> i'm trying to push an item to launchpad through bzr....  i did the bzr whoami '...',  bzr launchpad-login ...  and i've even checked items out....but now I can't check any items out nor can i push any items...it keeps telling me Permission denied (publickey)...
<dvz-> but i have ssh-agent running with the key that i'm using on the lp site...I even readded the key to make sure
<dvz-> and i can't figure out for the life of me what could be the issue.
<beuno> dvz-, can you sftp into launchpad?  sftp bazaar.launchpad.net
<dvz-> negative
<dvz-> permission denied again
<beuno> dvz-, and does -v give you any insights?
<beuno> maybe your local user difers from the one on Launchpad?
<dvz-> let me just create a new one..brb
<spiv> dvz-: in case it wasn't clear, beuno means that perhaps SSH is trying the wrong username
<dvz-> hrm.  the system username is different from launchpad...
<dvz-> but i haven't changed anything and I've been able to checkout without problems (until just recently...not sure why)
<spiv> dvz-: does 'sftp -v yourlaunchpadusername@bazaar.launchpad.net' give you any hints?  It should show you which keys it is trying.
<dvz-> spiv: yes.  kt keeps trying to use /home/dvz/.ssh/id_rsa and id_dsa....the defaults...
<dvz-> ah. i think i'm on to something.
<dvz-> apparently ssh-agent only works for the same terminal ?
<spiv> It works partly by setting environment variables.
<spiv> And those won't automatically be propagated to other terminals.
<dvz-> spiv: hrm. good to know.
<dvz-> if i run is as a background process not in a terminal, will that affect the other terminals then?
<spiv> Environment variables are inherited by processes.  So if it's set in the process that starts your desktop session, then all other processes in your desktop session will have those variables set too.
<spiv> Hmm, I just realised that might be a bit unclear: when a process is created, it inherits the environment from the process that spawned it.  But subsequent updates to the parent's environment won't affect the child.
<L1pe> Hi guys.
<L1pe> I'm trying tu push a branch through https and I get this error "you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again."
<L1pe> can anybody give me a hint on that?
<henninge> L1pe: I wasn't aware that pushing through https is possible.
<henninge> L1pe: you could ask in #bzr, too.
<blackxored> hello
<sraps> henninge: thanks, I have not noticed that...
<blackxored> someone can rename my launchpad account plz
<henninge> blackxored: Please file a request on answers:
<blackxored> henninge, I did that already
<henninge> blackxored: when?
<blackxored> henninge, yesterday
<henninge> blackxored: Patience ;)
<henninge> We will get to it.
<blackxored> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/93388
<blackxored> Yes I know
<blackxored> I just wanted it to be renamed before my ubuntu alias gets updated so I don't have to wait 2 more days for nothing :P
<henninge> ok, urgent it is ...
<henninge> but then, what is not :)
 * henninge looks at it
<blackxored> henninge, heheheh, great!!!
<henninge> blackxored: the ppa will be a problem
<henninge> bug 392887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392887 in soyuz "Cannot delete or rename a PPA" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392887
<blackxored> henninge, no packages, and I'm the only one who's ever used it
<henninge> blackxored: so it has deleted packages?
<blackxored> henninge, is empty
<henninge> blackxored: yes, but did it have packages that are now deleted?
<henninge> I am just asking because you said you "used" it.
<blackxored> henninge, probably one version of swt
<blackxored> ages ago
<blackxored> henninge, when I was running 32 bits, I had to test it on 64 bits
<blackxored> now I have schroots of both sid and lucid for both archs
<henninge> blackxored: I understand but AFAIK accounts cannot be renamed if they have a ppa
<dpm> Hi all, I'm trying to use launchpadlib to get rosetta import queue entries with a given status for a given distro
<blackxored> henninge, that's why they told me to contact an admin here
<henninge> blackxored: and a ppa cannot be deleted if it ever had packages.
<dpm> I've read https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/#translation_import_queue_entries and so far I've managed to get all import queue entries in Launchpad with a given status, but I still haven't figured out how to filter on distro at the API level
<dpm> danilos tells me that they should be available from an URL such as e.g. https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/ubuntu/karmic/translation_import_queue_entries, but I can't figure out how that URL is available. Has any of you got any pointers?
<henninge> blackxored: who's "they" ? ;)
<blackxored> henninge, there's a status set for an account when you add a ppa right, can we just revert that change manually as if the ppa never existed?
<blackxored> henninge, #ubuntu-devel, bdrung, launchpad answer
<henninge> blackxored: ah, that is SQL magic on the production database ... ;)
<blackxored> henninge, should be that hard, should it?
<danilos> dpm, btw, it's probably worth looking at some bug scripts ubuntu team is using, since bugs are also registered on a generic interface (IBugTarget), so it's probably useful to see what they are doing :)
<noodles775> blackxored: currently we can only delete the PPA if it's never had any packages published to it (although we hope to fix this soonish). If you just want to rename your account, another option might be to create a new account and then merge your memberships/karma etc. from the old one?
<henninge> blackxored: I think this is a matter of cost-benefit calculation on our side. It is much cheaper if you just create a new account.
<noodles775> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Merging
<blackxored> what can I loose?
<blackxored> henninge, I really would thank some "sql magic" as you told me, since reading the merge page that won't be great for my purposes
<noodles775> I only know as much as is on that wiki page (ie. branding of your account, displayname etc.), but someone from registry might know if there is anything else lost when merging accounts... bac?
<dpm> thanks danilos
<henninge> blackxored: yep, same for me what noodles775 said.
<blackxored> ?
<danilos> dpm, ok, the only thing you need to use is a different API call: getTranslationImportQueueEntries(), directly on the distribution series object
<danilos> dpm, or, perhaps, using getAllEntries on "objects_with_translation_imports"
 * dpm tries, thanks!
 * danilos goes to bank
<danilos> mthaddon, Chex, mbarnett: hi guys, can you please get the script from DB queries on LPS going?
<mthaddon> danilos: let me check
<danilos> mthaddon, it looks more involved than it is :)
<danilos> mthaddon, it basically just runs a LP script over and over with different parameters, read from a file
<danilos> mthaddon, btw, thanks
<dpm> danilos, getTranslationImportQueueEntries() doesn't seem to be exposed in the API, and I tried getAllEntries on objects_with_translation_imports earlier on and didn't seem to work. I'll leave it for now and come back to it some other time, but thanks for the tips
<danilos> dpm, right, sorry about that
<dpm> no worries
<danilos> rockstar, abentley: hi, is "bzr branch" supposed to report "Not a branch" for branches created through LP UI? i.e. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~adiroiban/ubuntu-start-page/trunk-l10n-export
<abentley> danilos: Yes, until you've pushed something into them.
<danilos> abentley, ah, ok... so, our bzr exports sometimes fail because location is not a branch: what do you think would be the best thing for us to do? should we bzr init it or something?
<abentley> danilos: If there is an existing codebase, you would want to branch from it into the export branch.
<abentley> danilos: If there's no existing codebase, then maybe init would make sense.
<danilos> abentley, right, thanks for the input
<abentley> danilos: I think actually it would make the most sense to request the user to populate the branch.
<danilos> abentley, right, at the moment that's what we have except that we do not inform them of the fact :)
<abentley> danilos: It would be possible to forbid setting the branch up as a translation export branch until it has been pushed to.
<abentley> danilos: Alternatively, you could warn the user in the web UI when they set it up as an export branch, and then send them an email if they still haven't done it.
<danilos> abentley, that's never going to be perfect since people can remove it after the fact
<danilos> abentley, right, I think we should just email the user about it
<abentley> danilos: True.  But we care more about helping people avoid shooting themselves in the foot than about stopping people from jumping off a cliff.
<abentley> danilos: I think catching NotBranchError and emailing the user makes a lot of sense.  You could also forbid it in the web UI as an additional thing.
<danilos> abentley, right, should we trust the "has not been pushed to yet" for the web UI thing? that may introduce unwanted delay, but checking for real branch might take too long to be done from the UI code
<danilos> (unwanted delay in the sense that it probably needs to wait for scanner to run)
<abentley> danilos: I think the "not pushed to" condition is separate from the "not scanned yet" condition.
<abentley> danilos: The database is notified that the user has done something immediately after they push.
<danilos> abentley, ah, excellent
<danilos> abentley, that sounds great then, thanks
<RenatoSilva> I want to provide a link like "download latest development version". In hg's web ui, I just need to create a link to tip.zip or so, and the latest revision of the branch will get packed automatically
<RenatoSilva> Is this possible in LP?
<beuno> RenatoSilva, not at the moment, no
<beuno> automatically exporting tarballs is not there yet
<RenatoSilva> ok :(, so I have to create a download file manually and update the link, ok
<xnox> I've set up a branch for translations & continious import / export
<xnox> The pot file got accepted very quickly. How long will it take for po files to get approved?
<henninge> xnox: that depends if they are in the same directory as the pot file and if they are named correctly (de.po, fr.po, es.po, etc.).
<cratylus> has anyone bumped into instructions connecting an autopackgae builder (like bzr-builddeb or git-buildpackage) to launchpad's Personal package archives? I'm trying to set up an automatic package build/deploy system
<jcastro> cratylus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyBuilds/BzrBuilder
<jcastro> check out 2nd to the last paragraph
<wgrant> I wonder if a note should be added there about BFB.
<cratylus> jcastro, reading it now. this is exactly what i had in mind. thanks!
<cgregan> hello Launchpad team! I do not seem to be able to edit or add official tags anymore. Have some changes gone in over the last couple days?
<henninge> cgregan: is this on the edge server?
<cgregan> henninge: no....prod
<wgrant> It works fine for me on edge.
<cgregan> wgrant: lemme try that
<henninge> cgregan: no changes there since last week
<henninge> ... last week's roll-out.
<cgregan> henninge: ok....could be a local issue
<henninge> ok
<cody-somerville> cgregan, /$PROJECT/+manage-official-tags
<cgregan> cody-somerville: yes...very strange....when I enter text in the "add a new official tag" Add and Save button stay greyed
<cgregan> cody-somerville: and the arrows activate when I check an existing tag, but clicking them does nothing
<cody-somerville> cgregan, What browser are you using?
<cgregan> firefox 3.5.5
<cgregan> I wonder if I hit some limit on official bugs that broke something cody-somerville
<cgregan> could 37 be a magic number?
<henninge> cgregan: it's prime ?
<henninge> :-)
<cgregan> hehe henninge
<cody-somerville> cgregan, A quick search of the source code shows no indication of any limit to the number of official bug tags you can have.
<cgregan> hmm cody-somerville.....I will see if others can manage the tags. If so then I am the lottery winner
<cgregan> :-(
<henninge> cgregan: I assume you have done things like shift-reload etc. ?
<cgregan> henninge: yeah...actually relaunched, reloaded...etc.
<henninge> cgregan: do you run firebug?
<cgregan> henninge: nope
<henninge> seeing js errors would be an asset ...
<mrooney> hey, I've been uploading packages to my PPA and getting no feedback whatsoever, I'm not sure how to debug this
<mrooney> I did a first upload, and got a rejected email because of an obvious mistake
<mrooney> so I corrected it and uploaded again a few hours, no email, no builds appearing in LP
<mrooney> do I have a stuck pending build from a long time ago? https://edge.launchpad.net/~mrooney/+archive/wxbanker-testing/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<mrooney> that last one looks suspicious and was from a week ago
<mrooney> henninge: are you familiar with PPAs?
<henninge> mrooney: no, I am sorry not.
<mrooney> alas, I always spend daysing debuggin PPA problems every release :[
<henninge> mrooney: Also, I don't see any syuz guys around.
<mrooney> what an interesting typo I've made!
<bigjools> mrooney: it means you didn't sign the package or used a key not known to Launchpad
<henninge> ;-)
<henninge> hey bigjools!
<henninge> ;-)
 * bigjools relurks
<mrooney> bigjools: oh, there are errors that I am not seeing?
<bigjools> mrooney: no, we don't email if we don't recognise the signature, or there is no signature
<bigjools> I really need to make a FAQ for this
<mrooney> oh geez.
<mrooney> how would I ever debug that?
<mrooney> I'll upload this GPG key, I assume that's the issue
<bigjools> if you're signing the upload, yes it will be
<mrooney> yes indeed
<mrooney> so that pending (0) build in the log isn't a problem at all though?
<bigjools> no, it's a build for a superseded source
<mrooney> bigjools: okay, thanks for your help!
<bigjools> np
 * bigjools really relurks
<mrooney> do you think it would be useful to email the person though in the future? why not have it email the contact for the ppa
<xnox> I did bzr branch import for translations (pot & po's)
<xnox> one of the po's failed with error:
<xnox> "The email address 'hiding@email.gom' is already registered"
<xnox> what does that mean?
<henninge> xnox: lemme look
<xnox> henninge: what info do you need?
<henninge> xnox: can you please give me a link to your queue.
<xnox> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/xiphos/translate/+imports
<xnox> I have fixed Welsh errors
<xnox> The rest of templates imported fine and even recognised translators
<pedro> df -h
<pedro> haha
<henninge> xnox: that po file has a last translator with that email address.
<henninge> xnox: Launchpad maintains a table of last translators
<henninge> xnox: so it tries to match email addresses to users or creates an inactive account otherwise.
<henninge> xnox: this looks like something went wrong in that process.
<xnox> Shall I upload that po with my email? (But I want the real person get karma though)
<geser> lamont: didn't you had time to check if pkg-create-dbgsym can be un"hold" or is there still some bug? as I see it in recent build logs still being on hold
<xnox> henninge: shall I upload it again?
<henninge> xnox: only if you change the last translator
<henninge> xnox: if it is not urgent you could leave it there for now so we can investigate what went wrong.
<xnox> henninge: I'm gonna leave it for now
<xnox> henninge: do I need to file a bug?
<henninge> xnox: yes, please, so the issue is not lost.
<henninge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+filebug
<xnox> henninge: i think this its bug #411514
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411514 in rosetta "Silent PO import failures: EmailAddressAlreadyTaken" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411514
<henninge> xnox: ah, the account-person split. Yes, that's it.
<henninge> xnox: as you can see, Danilo is suggesting the same work-around - change the last translator entry. But do it with care ... ;)
<FFEMTcJ> Does anyone else have an issue on edge with the sidebar being at the bottom of the page?
<geser> FFEMTcJ: yes
<FFEMTcJ> geser: has a bug been reported that I know of, I'm guessing?
<geser> FFEMTcJ: bug #493518 but no comment till now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493518 in launchpad "Side portlet moved again below the main content on wide-screen displays (1920x1200)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493518
<FFEMTcJ> confirmed now
<FFEMTcJ> thanks geser
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<lifeless> jamesh: drop me a ping when you get it please
<lifeless> s/it/in/
<lamont> geser: that'll get tested along with some other changes later this week, I expect to roll new chroot tarballs with it  unheld on monday-ish.
<wgrant> lamont: Hi. launchpad-soyuz-dependencies will exist in ~launchpad/ppa once the build backlog clears. Apparently you organise upgraded packages for the buildbot AMIs -- is dpkg in the appropriate location for that?
<lamont> wgrant: they'll need to add another suite, but yeah
<lamont> how is the request to roll new AMIs handled?
<wgrant> lamont: By poking spm, AIUI
<lamont> heh.  spm ftw.
<lamont> just tell him to make sure he gets the new dpkg thing
<lamont> I'll mention it to him too
<spm> lies. not ftw.
<wgrant> Can I have a score bump on the build (https://edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/+archive/launchpad/+build/1388566)?
<lamont> wgrant: you should be next in line
<wgrant> lamont: Thanks muchly.
#launchpad 2009-12-10
<kirkland> how do I mark a ppa as private?
<FFEMTcJ> Can we make bug #493518 as high priority due to the fact that it effects multiple resolutions and multiple browsers?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493518 in launchpad-foundations "Side portlet moved again below the main content on wide-screen displays (1920x1200)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493518
<jml> FFEMTcJ, a wise man once said, 'Why say "can we upgrade this to critical" when you mean "can we fix this?"'
 * jml looks at the bug.
<FFEMTcJ> jml: well.. if the right people see it to fix it.. I don't know how many people work on launchpad.. and i dont know if it may get missed..
<jamesh> lifeless: hi
<wgrant> kirkland: I don't believe you can make a PPA private, but you can ask a LOSA to create you one.
<lifeless> jamesh: hi
<lifeless> jamesh: I'm interested in figuring out that openid users on launchpad'
<lifeless> s openid thing, are in a given group.
<lifeless> are there docs, or can you tell me about this ?
<jamesh> you can query their group membership when you authenticate them.
<wgrant> But only if your RP is authorized to do so.
<jamesh> there are some docs somewhere
<kirkland> spm: wgrant: okay, thanks
<jamesh> lifeless: this is part of some early documentation I wrote, but should still be valid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/338395/
<lifeless> jamesh: thanks, reading
<jamesh> lifeless: what sort of app are you wanting to integrate this into?
<jamesh> if it's a Django app, we've already got code to do that
<lifeless> java
<lifeless> jamesh: where would be a good 'official' home for those docs.
<jamesh> lifeless: I know stuartm was working on a more formal version of those docs a while back, but I don't know what happened to it.
<jamesh> lifeless: that paste was from an early specification I wrote when designing the feature
<jamesh> it should probably be on dev.launchpad.net somewhere if it isn't already
<lifeless> I can't see it there; ok if I just create a /OpenIDGroups page and paste it ?
<jamesh> probably OpenIDTeams
<jamesh> the extension namespace is http://ns.launchpad.net/2007/openid-teams after all
<lifeless>  https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenIDTeams#preview
<lifeless> jamesh: thanks
<jamesh> lifeless: you should be able to use that extension to query any public team.  For private teams, it won't provide any membership info unless LP is configured to do so for your RP
<lifeless> thats cool; its a shame private teams need an explicit bit set (outside the team admins control I imagine)
<lifeless> but in the first instance I want this for my own satisfaction, I have a hudson instance for things like subunit I'd like to expose cleanly.
<lifeless> and for work needs, well, I can worry about that next year :)
<lifeless> jamesh: to be an RP, you need to be able to accept a POST from the provider right ?
<jamesh> lifeless: no
<lifeless> the client gets a magic string then ?
<jamesh> lifeless: the relying party is the consumer of the authentication service
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> say I'm developing a site on my laptop behind a firewall
<lifeless> I'm wondering if I have to punch holes inwards
<jamesh> lifeless: the RP needs to be accessible to the user
<jamesh> you can easily run an RP on localhost and authenticate against an external OP
<jamesh> that OP might caution you about authenticating to http://localhost:port/
<jamesh> but it should all work
<lifeless> ok cool
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> I really should read the specs
<jamesh> all required communication is either initiated as RP -> OP, user -> RP or user -> OP
<jamesh> the OP might try to perform discovery on the RP, but if that fails it shouldn't block the authentication
<jamesh> [if it passes, it may limit which return_to URLs the OP will accept for the RP though]
<lifeless> jamesh: does lp do this?
<jamesh> I'm not sure.
<lifeless> ok
<jamesh> But if the discovery fails, the spec says that all return_to URLs should be acceptable
<stochastic> Hi, I'm trying to get a mailing list for my launchpad group subscribed to the iso tracker build notifications for Ubuntu Studio images, but no e-mails seem to be going through.  I've sorted everything out on the iso tracker subscription end, but because the originating address isn't associated with a launchpad account on the team, the e-mails aren't appearing on the list.  Is there any way to sort this out?
<latz> hi I've just created an account on launchpad, but I can't see the key of the project I want to add to my repo!
<noodles775> Hi latz! I'm not sure what you mean? Are you adding a PPA to your local system, or something else?
<latz> yeahh I am trying to add an existing ppa to my local system. I see that there is a command add-apt-repository but I can't find that on my system ... ubuntu 9.10 server
<micahg1> is there a URL where I can target a milestone?
<latz> got it had to install apt-get install python-software-properties
<henninge> micahg: can you re-phrase that quesiton, please, I am not sure what you are asking
<micahg> henninge: if there is a url like +editstatus for milestones
<micahg> the milestone link is to editstatus
<micahg> but it's not working for an upstream bug task
<henninge> micahg: other than +edit?
<wgrant> micahg: +editstatus works fine for me. Do you perhaps not have sufficient privileges over the upstream projecT?
<micahg> it's on an upstream bug watch
<wgrant> I don't expect you'd be able to alter that.
<wgrant> It doesn't make sense.
<micahg> I can see it in the bug, but when I click it, it doesn't work, but takes me to editstatus
<wgrant> Ah.
<micahg> it's for mozilla upstreams :)
<wgrant> So the bug is that the link is shown at all.
<micahg> so I do have the permissions
<micahg> hmmm...I like being able to target to milestones for upstream
<micahg> it helps to group LP bugs for the release in ubuntu
<micahg> before I was tagging bugs with the version fixed which wasn't as neat
<gmb> micahg: Which bug are you looking at?
<micahg> bug 369150
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369150 in thunderbird "Thunderbird splits email addresses with non-ascii characters and a comma in From: field" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369150
<gmb> micahg: And you're trying to set the milestone for the Mozilla Thunderbird bug task, right? Not the thunderbird (Ubuntu) one?
<micahg> gmb: correct
<gmb> micahg: Then wgrant is right. That link shouldn't show up at all. In fact, in an ideal world what would happen is that Launchapd would be aware of the upstream milestone for the bug (if any) and display it appropriately.
<gmb> Oh for an ideal world.
<micahg> gmb: ok, but I like the "feature"...it's helpful for me to track upstream mozilla bugs fixed in a new upstream release
<micahg> I can target the bugs to the upstream release and then close then in the changelog when it's released to Ubuntu
<micahg> *them
<micahg> see: https://edge.launchpad.net/thunderbird/+milestone/3.0
<gmb> micahg: Right, but my point is that a) you shouldn't have to do that, LP should do it for you if anything and b) What happens if you stop tracking things manually? It then gets confusing for everyone else.
<gmb> Because it gets out of date
<micahg> well, it won't be any worse than it was before
<micahg> gmb: I agree in an ideal world...but that's not what we have
<gmb> micahg: Right. That doesn't mean that it's not a bug in Launchpad though :)
<micahg> if the "solution" is to remove the link to target milestones..I'd rather keep the "bug"
<micahg> Yes, I would love for LP to do all the work
<davmor2> Morning guys I'm having an issue try to report a bug.  I keep getting timed out when I hit continue after typing in the description.
<henninge> davmor2: Try a shorter descripton first and extend it later.
<henninge> (this tip curtesy of wgrant)
<davmor2> henninge: the description is now down to keyboard
<gmb> davmor2: Alternatively try filing the bug through edge.launchpad.net. The timeout should be less of a problem there due to a new feature that just landed.
<wgrant> gmb: Unless you're filing against Ubuntu, which is where the majority of the issues occur..
<gmb> micahg: I can appreciate that. However, it's still a bug.
<gmb> wgrant: Poo. Good poitn.
<henninge> davmor2: sorry?
<gmb> wgrant:  And you'd think, given that I just wrote a blog post about it, that I would know that.
<wgrant> davmor2: 'zzzzzzzzz' often works
<wgrant> If it's reeeeeeeally bad
<micahg> gmb: the bug is that I can select a milestone?
<henninge> wgrant: is that on the actual bug title?
<gmb> micahg: Yes.
<wgrant> henninge: Yes.
<henninge> oh, that is bad ...
<gmb> micahg: Well, that you're given the option to at all.
<gmb> henninge: Working on it...
<davmor2> wgrant: that worked thanks :)
<micahg> gmb: can we leave it until LP starts importing upstream milestones?
<gmb> micahg: I've filed bug 494941 about it. Given that you feel strongly about this I suggest you comment there. I suspect we won't look at it for at least a couple of cycles.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494941 in malone "Users are offered a "Target to milestone" link for bug tasks with linked bug watches" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494941
<gmb> If that.
<micahg> gmb: I just find it helpful, if you can give me another easy way to group bugs, then I'll do that
<gmb> micahg: I can appreciate that, but that doesn't make it less of a bug. We've got ideas about personalised bug groupings but we haven't scheduled those yet.
<micahg> ok, also, most people won't see it as they don't have privs for the upstream project I woudl think
<micahg> gmb: do you know if there's a bug filed to pull milestones from upstream?
<gmb> micahg: If there isn't I'm filing one as we speak...
<micahg> gmb: I'm not sure which project to look in
<gmb> micahg: I'm filing the bug now on bugs.launchpad.net/malone
<gmb> micahg: bug 494943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494943 in malone "Launchpad should be aware of, and able to import, upstream milestones on remote bug trackers" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494943
<micahg> gmb: I guess another way to solve this, which is probably better, is to be able to target fixes to versions in LP
<gmb> micahg: But for an upstream project that makes no sense.
<gmb> All the project in Launchpad does is serve as a pointer.
<micahg> gmb: well, if it was implemented, I can target the version on the ubuntu task :)
<micahg> gmb: which is what I really want to do anyways
<gmb> micahg: I don't quite understand what you mean. You want to target a task on the ubuntu package of, say, thunderbird to a milestone on the Thunderbird project in Launchpad?
<micahg> gmb: ideally, I'd target the ubuntu task to be fixed in version x.x even if it wasn't released yet
<micahg> gmb: then I can pull up that version to see the fixes
<micahg> and publish the changelog accordingly (I think)
<micahg> or maybe not
<gmb> micahg: That would confuse a lot of people, I think.
<micahg> gmb: I guess seeing the version targeted in teh upstream project is better than
<gmb> In fact that's the whole point of having separate tasks for the package and the project.
<micahg> gmb: ok, I commented on teh first bug
<gmb> Thanks.
<micahg> thank you for the bugs :)
<gmb> np
<micahg> gmb: regarding bug 200890, I would think there should be a status closed_upstream as well to show the invalid/wfm bugs...should I file a new bug or comment on that one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200890 in malone "Please don't list "Resolved Invalid" upstream bugs on field.status_upstream=resolved_upstream" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200890
<gmb> micahg: Ok, thanks.
<micahg> ok, I just commented on that bug
<tsimpson> if anyone is interested: I just filed bug #494999 about the +text interface for bugs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494999 in malone "launchpad.net and bugs.launchpad.net +text interface out of sync" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494999
 * Mez is trying to go to the LP bug page, and just gets sent to bug 147723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147723 in launchpad-report-tool "Attach more than 1 file & gzip it!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147723
<Mez> never mind, stopped now
<thekorn> gmb, hi, I like the inline dup finder, but I think I've found a bug: when you try to create a bugreport with an "unknown" summary (no similar bugreports found) you get no way to file the bug,
<thekorn> the form is missing, or hidden
<dpm> danilos, do you know if there is any entity in the LP API that corresponds to translation groups? I'm trying to get a list of the Ubuntu translation teams in the ubuntu-translators group through launchpadlib, and I'm wondering if I could pull it from ubuntu-translators, but reading https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/ I see no references to translation groups - perhaps they map to something more generic
<danilos> dpm, no, there isn't; the only translations related objects exposed through API are import queue related
<dpm> danilos, ok, thanks
<gmb> thekorn: That shouldn't happen. Let me see what's going on.
<thekorn> gmb, in the meantime I filed a bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/495029
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 495029 in malone "Inline dupe finder does not show a form to submit a bureport is no possible dups were found" [Undecided,New]
<gmb> thekorn: Right, thanks. It's actually supposed to show you the form in that case. I'll look into it right away.
<thekorn> super, thanks
<gmb> thekorn: Fix is on its way to devel now. Thanks for spotting the problem!
<thekorn> gmb, wow, that's quick fix, thanks for working on it
<gmb> thekorn: np. It was a simple fix really - my own fault for not tracking the YUI change closely enough.
<bjsnider> i'm running into the problem detailed in bug 330711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330711 in soyuz "Unhelpful error message on copy-and-rebuild: "same version already has published binaries in the destination archive"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330711
<bjsnider> i have a large package to deal with. i don't really want to send in 4 different versions of it since it's 30 MB or something. is there a way to just send in the changes file and refer to the source already in the cloud?
<bigjools> bjsnider: what are you trying to copy?
<bjsnider> the only difference is the eries. i don't have to change anything else
<bigjools> ok
<bjsnider> that bug stops a rebuild from working
<bigjools> It's not a bug.  You have 2 options: 1. copy with binaries, 2. re-upload different versions for each series
<bjsnider> it seems so superfluous to send in so many source packages whent hey're all the same
<bigjools> pool-based architectures can't cope with the same version built more than once
<bigjools> s/architectures/repositories/  d'oh
<bjsnider> dependency problems prevent 1. from being an option
<bjsnider> there's no way i can change the changelog and then use the orig tarball already on the server?
<bigjools> then you have to re-upload the source.  it's good if you have a large as possible .orig.tar.gz then you don't have to keep uploading it.
<bigjools> yes, just refer to the same file in the changes file
<bigjools> dsc file, sorry
<bjsnider> the debuild command i use is -S -sa
<bjsnider> is that the same?
<bigjools> I'm not sure what you need exactly, #ubuntu-moto is a good place to ask though
<bigjools> arg
<bigjools> #ubuntu-motu, sorry
<noodles775> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<noodles775> ^^ indicates that -S -sa is to explicitly include the orig.tar.gz
 * noodles775 is reading the man page now.
<bjsnider> if i don't increment the version in the changelog, dput will not send the package in. if i delete the upload record, the file will go in and sop will the orig tarball, and they'd be rejected by the server as already having been uploaded
<bigjools> bjsnider: you must increment the version for each upload
<bjsnider> yes but then the orig tarball will be uploaded.
<bjsnider> unless there's soemthing i'm missing here
<bjsnider> which there probably is
<bigjools> leave out the -sa
<bigjools> or use -sd
<bigjools> man dpkg-genchanges
<bjsnider> yes, i think debuild is the key
<persia> In playing with linking branches and blueprints, I discovered an oddity, and wonder if it's a bug.
<persia> Specifically, if you try to link from a branch to a blueprint, it presents a pulldown (apparently of all blueprints for the same project as the branch)
<persia> If you try to link from a blueprint to a branch, it presents a text box for the branch path.
<persia> This ends up having interesting effects if you're working across projects, for instance addressing an Ubuntu blueprint in another project.
<persia> Because one *must* link from the blueprint to the branch and cannot link from the branch to the blueprint.
<henninge> persia: I'd think that there either simply is no blueprints picker (likely) or the branch picker should be limiting the choice.
<henninge> I am not sure if linkage between blueprint and branches from different projects is an intended and usable feature.
<persia> henninge: How do you mean no blueprints picker?  That the feature isn't implemented, or that there aren't any blueprints for the project that the branch is against?
<persia> It works just fine if you link from blueprints to branches (and is useful at least when implementing Ubuntu blueprints against the many ubuntu-related non-ubuntu projects in LP)
<persia> It's just that the UI is completely different in each direction, which reduces discoverability.
<henninge> persia: yes, I was talking about a UI feature that lets you pick a blueprint Launchpad-wide.
<henninge> like there is a branch picker (which is not used in blueprints).
<persia> So the blueprints picker *is* project-specific?
<henninge> persia: I was going by what you wrote earlier but I cannot image a single drop-down box containing all the blueprints in LP.
<persia> heh.  No, that would be unwieldy.
<persia> Even a pulldown with all the projects in Ubuntu would be exceedingly painful.
<JamieBennett> what about the search box like for other entries
<JamieBennett> ?
<persia> Well, that would require a LP-wide blueprints picker, which would require someone to actually hack on blueprints.
<henninge> exactly
 * persia waits for a new Ubuntu bug report to try out the branch picker
<persia> henninge: Do you know of a page that shows the branch picker?  I get roughly the same interface from both blueprints and bugs (text box that lets me enter a branch path)
<henninge> persia: pick a branch for project series
<henninge> persia: as in https://staging.launchpad.net/wordpress/trunk/+linkbranch
<henninge> replace wordpress with a project you have edit rights to.
<henninge> ok, I am outta here.
<persia> Have a good night.
 * persia doesn'T seem to have access to "trunk" for any projects, and so gives up.
<persia> I don't think it's a bug anymore though, so much as a symptom of issues with blueprints.
<persia> If either 1) a blueprint picker was created that specifically blocked picking other projects, or 2) the blueprints UI was modified to specifically block picking branches from other projects, I'd probably file a bug.
<jcastro> barry: did +mailinglists get  moved?
<beuno> jcastro, auto-approve from now on!
<beuno> barry, btw, what happens to the mailing lists created on production?
<jcastro> !
<jcastro> ls
<thekorn> hi, can anybody please tell me if OOPS-1440EA878 and OOPS-1440EC845 are related, or where to report them
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1440EA878
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1440EC845
<thekorn> I get the 2nd one when trying to open https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/zeitgeist/+bug/488967
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 488967 in zeitgeist "Add event notification and subscription system" [High,Fix released]
<thekorn> anf the first one when I try to open a merge proposal, the bug mentioned above might be linked to this proposal, but I'm not sure about it
<kasimir> I have a policy question for Launchpad.  Are projects allowed that distribute binaries without the appropriate sources for them?
<beuno> kasimir, no, they need to be open source
<kasimir> okay
<kasimir> how would I report a non-open-source project?
<kasimir> namely, https://launchpad.net/euca-blobs
<kasimir> (I really want the source for win-grub.img, which is why I looked into this)
<beuno> kasimir, there seems to be a branch
<beuno> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~andrew-fulcher/euca-blobs/trunk
<kasimir> (I don't want to just use their win-grub.img file without knowing how to built it myself, knowing whether it contains anything malicious, etc)
<kasimir> yes
<kasimir> however, that code does not compile or explain how to get win-grub
<kasimir> that is just for the .bat and .pl file
<beuno> kasimir, I would try contacting them first, otherwise just open a question on Launchpad
<kasimir> beuno: okay, thanks for your help!
<kasimir> if they don't reply, how would I let launchpad know they are not distributing their source?
<kasimir> beuno: thanks again!
<kasimir> bye all
<Riddell> how do I report spam on launchpad?
<persia> Generally by asking a question.  For instance, if it's spam in a bug report, ask a question against Malone.
<bjsnider> awesome. i don't have to keep uploading redundant source packages if i want to build the same package for a different series
<bjsnider> the ppa build system supports using one orig source over and over again
<smoser> umm.. help?
<smoser> https://edge.launchpad.net/+search?field.text=automated+cloud
<smoser> indicates that (as I had thought) there was a page at https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-lucid-cloud-test
<smoser> which is no longer there.
<MTecknology> How long does it normally take to review a project import?
<mkanat> gmb: "You received this bug notification because you are a member of GNOME
<mkanat> Bugzilla maintainers, which is the registrant for bugzilla.gnome.org."
<mkanat> gmb: You're kidding, right?
<mkanat> gmb: Does that mean that I'm going to get every single mail from bugs linked to bugzilla.gnome.org?
<mkanat> (That might make sense for individual installs, but for bgo, definitely not.)
<wgrant> mkanat: I think it means the project (https://launchpad.net/bugzilla.gnome.org), not the bugtracker (https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs).
<wgrant> mkanat: It looks like somebody has decided to file some bugs against the bugzilla.gnome.org project rather than the actual project.
<mkanat> wgrant: Except that I'm getting bugs for other things--are people just filing them against the wrong thing? I don't think so, because I would have seen them filed.
<mkanat> wgrant: Also, notice that it says "the registrant for bugzilla.gnome.org".
<wgrant> mkanat: What's an example bug number?
<mkanat> I just got a notification for Bug 456220.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456220 in evolution "Evolution's signature always includes an empty line in front of text" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456220
<wgrant> Right, you'll see that has a task in the 'bugzilla.gnome.org' project.
 * mkanat notes that all of LP now has nearly as many bugs as bugzilla.mozilla.org and bugzilla.gnome.org. :-)
<wgrant> Which does not make sense.
<mkanat> wgrant: Ahhh.
<wgrant> So a user just needs to be thwacked.
<mkanat> That does not make sense indeed.
<mkanat> Hahaha, okay.
<mkanat> I don't think I ever got a bugmail that made it clear that anybody was adding that task.
<wgrant> It would have been on 2009-10-20.
<mkanat> wgrant: Yeah, no email then.
<wgrant> Odd.
#launchpad 2009-12-11
<mkanat> wgrant: Yeah. What made me concerned was that it said "registrant".
<mkanat> wgrant: I didn't think that was a project field--it sounded like a remote-bugtracker field.
<doctormo> I can't find the information on what the status URL is for a user's avatar icon.
<nomnex> help with sign code of conduct
<doctormo> Does someone here know?
<nomnex> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt
<nomnex> I have 2 gpg keys and profiles, how do I select the good one?
<nomnex> gpg --clearsing <my profile something?> UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt?
<oojah> nomnex:  -u, --local-user USER-ID   use USER-ID to sign or decrypt
<nomnex> oojah: what's the command to find the user-id?
<nomnex> oojah: is this correct: gpg --clearsign -u <nomnex> UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.0.txt?
<nomnex> oojah: man page helped a bit, I am good now, thanks.
<nomnex> I am back: error message: (7,8, 'Bad signature') not good.
<nomnex> nomnex: finally:)!
<plars> anyone awake who might be able to tell me how to go about specifying a milestone in searchTasks() with launchpadlib?
<plars> I can just pull the ones for a specific milestone out of the total results if needs be, but if my understanding of the API is correct, it seems I ought to be able to specify it in the search
<moradan> hello, my problem is that I have manually downloaded .pot-file and a .po-file for the translation about 5 days ago and thay still in the state "needs review". Who can help me with this situation? They are in https://translations.launchpad.net/gretl/trunk/+imports
<albertca> has anybody had any problems with bazaar lately?
<albertca> our repository (https://code.launchpad.net/~openerp-spain-team/openerp-spain/5.0) has gone back in time
<albertca> and now the latest commit we have is from 2008-10-07!!!
<moradan> Sorry for repeating, my problem is that I have manually downloaded .pot-file and a .po-file for the translation about 5 days ago and they still are in the state "needs review". Who can help me with this situation? They are in https://translations.launchpad.net/gretl/trunk/+imports
<thumper> albertca: it is possible that one of the team did 'push --overwrite' with an older branch
<albertca> @thumper: I don't think so, however, I'll ask all of them
<albertca> is there a way to find that?
<thumper> we could trace the logs
<thumper> but otherwise, not really
<albertca> well, if that was possible it'd be great
<thumper> to track it, ask a question on the launchpad project
<thumper> with all relevant details
<thumper> including when you noticed the revisions missing
<albertca> perfect
<albertca> I'll post the question, thanks!
<dpm> hi all, does anyone know whether there is any means to find out how many users are actually using a particular PPA package?
<bigjools> dpm: there isn't right now but I think wgrant started a patch to do that
<noodles775> Hi dpm, not yet for public PPAs, but we're hoping to add more statistics to the ui soon.
<dpm> bigjools, noodles775, thanks!
<noodles775> dpm: np, the last comment on bug 139855 has more info on the current status.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139855 in soyuz "Display stats about PPA usage" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139855
<moradan> hello, my problem is that I have manually downloaded .pot-file and a .po-file for the translation about 5 days ago and thay still in the state "needs review". Who can help me with this situation? They are in https://translations.launchpad.net/gretl/trunk/+imports
<henninge> moradan: I just approved it. Sorry about that, didn't get to do queue review this week.
<moradan> thanks a lot
<moradan> I think there 1511 large strings will be imported in some hours?
<moradan> Translation page is now available -thanks a lot!
<henninge> moradan: but the po file has not been imported yet.
<henninge> moradan: ah, it's empty.
<ronny> hi
<ronny> is there any python api to launchpad branch management that supplies mocking/testability
<tsimpson> you can use the staging service root for testing
<ronny> got a link on docs for me?
<ronny> i just started to take a look at all code-hosting services, trying to figure if i can build a reasonable api around them
<tsimpson> if you look at https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#Getting%20started it uses the STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT
<tsimpson> the changes you make there will not effect anything on LP for real
<tsimpson> all changes are reset daily
<henninge> moradan: you should just delete the ru.po file from the au
<ronny> tsimpson: hmm, im not that interested in the bug management, what about branches, merge requests and the like
<tsimpson> ronny: that shows you how to get the lp object, https://staging.launchpad.net/+apidoc has the API docs
<ronny> jkakar: sup on the testing branch?
<popey> uhm, i think i broke launchpad
<popey> https://edge.launchpad.net/~locoteams-approved
<popey> (Error ID: OOPS-1441EB724)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1441EB724
<jkakar> ronny: I need to at least do something about lp_open before it can land.
<jkakar> Er, lp_save, that is.
<sigmonsays> Does the launchpad ssytem strip e-mail attachments from answers on purpose?
<sigmonsays> seems very counter productive
<henninge_> sigmonsays: I am sorry, but the answers system does not have the notion of attachments to comments. Only bugs do.
<henninge_> Links get linkified, though, so you can use a public paste service.
<sigmonsays> Yah, I was digging and hoping I was missing something. Thank You anyhow tho.
<cody-somerville> How do you create new imports?
<maxb> code imports?
<cody-somerville> yes
<maxb> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<sigmonsays> Do they delete answers from LP every?
<cody-somerville> Is it intentional to have no link on project code pages?
<maxb> I would guess no
<bittin> Hello, can somone merge bittin1 into bittin and give me a new password?
<bittin> i found bittins pw can somone merge bittin and bittin1?
<maxb> bittin: If you are capable of logging into both accounts, you can merge them yourself
<maxb> launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<bittin> maxb: should try if i can remember pw for them both :p
<maxb> Oh, actually you need the password for the main account, and access to the registered email of the duplicate
<maxb> bittin:
<bittin> ok
<bittin> maxb: will check that later then
<zsquareplusc> is it possible to get some sort of formating in bug reports? the summary/initial message is in proportional font, following comments with fixed width.. now someont posted a bug with an ascii art figure that uhm, doesn't look so well in proportional :-)
<adhorden> hi, I just updated a package and I got rejected: Rejected: msp430-gcc_msp430-gcc-4.4.2~svn20091211-0ubuntu1~msp17~karmic17.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. msp430-gcc-4.4.2~svn20091211-0ubuntu1~msp17~karmic17 <= msp430-gcc-4.4.2-0ubuntu1~msp16~karmic16 I updated the version to reflect this, any ideas?
<maxb> That is possibly the most horrible version number I have ever seen :-)
<maxb> Why are you including a repetition of the package name in the version number?
<beuno> adhorden, the lack of svn20091211 may be throwing the comparison offf
<adhorden> ah I just noticed the svn bit got removed somewhere, the packages are built by a script
<adhorden> maxb, best string I could come up with as there is no upstream version
<maxb> 4.4.2 looks awfully like an upstream gcc version to me
<adhorden> ah we apply a patch to create a cross compiler based on upstream gcc 4.4.2
<dantalizing> ls
<Pilky> anybody (especially on the launchpad dev team) interested in seeing some mockups I've made for improving the launchpad UI?
<Pilky> want to get some feedback on them
<adhorden> any ideas why I keep getting: Rejected:<lp.archiveuploader.permission.CannotUploadToPocket object at 0x7447750>
<Pilky> no launchpad devs in tonight?
<wgrant> adhorden: The bad error message is a bug, but you can't upload to the pocket that you specified. Are you sure you're not meaning to upload to a PPA, but are instead uploading to the real Ubuntu archive?
<maxb> Pilky: The weekend is a bad time to be looking for Canonical employees
<Pilky> maxb: yeah should have thought of that
<Pilky> I assume I'd get a much better response on Monday?
<maxb> very much so. And prefer #launchpad-dev for development questions
<Pilky> ok cool, any idea how open they are to ideas for improving the UI?
<maxb> I would imagine that good ideas will be gratefully accepted
<Pilky> ok cool, thanks for the help
<kb9vqf> I'd like to set up a nightly build of the Trinity desktop from SVN in my PPA...is there a document that covers setting up an SVN nightly build?
<kb9vqf> ^^^ Google is being quite unhelpful about this
#launchpad 2009-12-12
<maxb> It requires that you borrow or write a script to generate source packages and upload them
<kb9vqf> Ahh...gotcha.
<kb9vqf> maxb: So it's dependent on my slow Internet connection both ways then?
<kb9vqf> i.e. from SVN, then up to Launchpad?  (uploading is the killer on my end)
<wgrant> Note that there is work going on over the next few months to get LP to build packages nightly from bzr branches.
<maxb> Pretty much. Ideally you'd run it somewhere with decent internet access
<wgrant> And you can already get LP to import svn repos into bzr branches.
<maxb> I love my office's connectivity. Downloading Ubuntu isos at 8MB/s :-)
<kb9vqf> Maybe I'll hold off then to set this up until Lucid
<kasimir> hello all.  I asked a question on here a day or so ago about a project that is releasing binaries without providing the appropriate sources
<kasimir> I have tried contacting the author, and posted a "question", but have not received a response
<kasimir> is there an appropriate line of action I should take?
<magcius> [###################-] 199212KB   183KB/s | Fetching revisions:Inserting stream:Walking content 8911/8911
<magcius> it's been doing this for a hjalf an hour now
<magcius> and the number is still going up
<wgrant> magcius: Yes, it's downloading the branch...
<magcius> wgrant, why is the progress bar full and it says 8911/8911?
<wgrant> magcius: That would be more of a question for #bzr.
<magcius> I asked there too.
<magcius> I like Launchpad, but jeez, how does Canonical deal with this crap?
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<wgrant> It's a progress bar. They're never very reliable anyway.
<magcius> It works perfectly in Git.
<wgrant> Although bzr's could certainly be better.
<magcius> 8911/8911 doesn't mean anything
<magcius> It's confusing. Very.
<gnomefreak> is it just me or is LP timing out for everyone?
<gnomefreak> (Error ID: OOPS-1442EC231)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1442EC231
<gsedej> Hi! How to do translation for NEW LANGUAGE on LP (open permission)? https://translations.launchpad.net/gloobus/gloobus-0.4
<ana> hiya, i am getting referer spam from: https://launchpad.net/~vepolastiv
<ana> i guess you might want to "fix" that :)
<CarlFK> PPA - multi series PPA upload yet?  (is there a place I can look so I don't bother people here?)
<tobylane> i cant log into a launchpad website, it keeps saying i dont have permission and i need to login
<ian_brasil> how do i delete a PPA from a team?
<ian_brasil> i am the owner
<cody-somerville> ian_brasil, You can not delete a PPA at this time.
<ian_brasil> damn..that means i cannot rename the team
<ian_brasil> cody-somerville, thx for the info anway
<nhandler> ian_brasil: You can file a question against Launchpad to get that taken care of
<ian_brasil> nhandler, you mean file a bug?
<ian_brasil> ah, i see someone is on it #495975
<shakaran2> Hi, I have a problem with sign packages and launchpad. I have a laptop and netbook. Before I do dput with my laptop with a gpg key. Now I can develop too with my netbook, and then I copy the gpg with --export and import on my netbook. But I get the next message: http://pastebin.com/d326a71fd how I can solve this? I cant upload with my netbook
<shakaran2> nobody can help me?
<dhillon-v10> shakaran2, just a sec. Sir :)
<shakaran2> ok, thanks I wait
<dhillon-v10> shakaran2, alright so I think I know what the problem is: you copied your pgp key but your ssh keys don't match with what's on launchpad that's why you are getting this error :)
<shakaran2> umn, which command I need? simply copy de .ssh/ folder with .rsa ?
<dhillon-v10> shakaran2, that will work too :)
<wgrant> No, that's completely irrelevant.
<dhillon-v10> wgrant, sorry I thought that was the problem :)
<wgrant> The problem is that you rebuilt the .dsc after you built the .changes -- run debuild -S again, and it will work.
<dhillon-v10> wgrant, I though he already build the package and he's trying to upload it now
<wgrant> dhillon-v10: that's correct.
<dhillon-v10> wgrant, ahh I get it now, thanks I learned something new :)
<shakaran2> wgrant: I already build the package, I am trying to upload. I copied the laptod .ssh folder with all ssh key but dont work
<wgrant> shakaran2: You need to rebuild the .changes file. Run debuild -S again.
<shakaran2> then I have another problem, I run a automatically script for generate all debs (for jaunty, karmic and lucid) and then I move the generate .deb to other folder
<wgrant> Why are you building .debs directly? Launchpad does that for you.
<shakaran2> $ debuild -S
<shakaran2> debuild: fatal error at line 630:
<shakaran2> cannot find readable debian/changelog anywhere!
<shakaran2> Are you in the source code tree?
<dhillon-v10> do cd ..
<shakaran2> then I have to move all .deb
<dhillon-v10> then try again
<shakaran2> shakaran@magmus:~/sandbox/DEBS$ debuild -S
<shakaran2> debuild: fatal error at line 630:
<shakaran2> cannot find readable debian/changelog anywhere!
<shakaran2> Are you in the source code tree?
<dhillon-v10> or wait, you should be in the directory that has the debian folder
<wgrant> Are you in the source code tree?
<shakaran2> yeap, but I build with a automatically script. My structure folder is http://pastebin.com/d77231e0e
<shakaran2> ignore the folder DEBS (copia)
<shakaran2> I have all my deb for tivion 0.0.3 on DEBS
<wgrant> You are not in the source tree. Enter the source tree. It has debian/changelog in it.
<shakaran2> the source (and bazaar branch is tivion-0.0.3)
<shakaran2> I cant, I have 3 changelogs. On tivion-0.0.3 folder, I made a deb folder with jaunty, karmic and lucid folder for /debian
<wgrant> You cannot do that.
<wgrant> You will need to maintain separate branches for the different series.
<shakaran2> how I do that? I couldn't find any tutorial or guide for that
<shakaran2> I did this script for that http://pastebin.com/d1485ab3a how a temporal workaround
<shakaran2> *how=as
<shakaran2> (sorry for my bad english)
<wgrant> Just keep two separate source trees. One for jaunty, one for karmic, one for lucid.
<wgrant> But the changelog and rules files must be directly in debian/ -- not a subdirectory thereof.
<shakaran2> but all code is the same, only changes the control and changelog file for each distro
<wgrant> Yes.
<shakaran2> umh, well, then I have a problem. I only know the basic commands for bazaar and also I dont understand how to do the branch for each distro
<wgrant> Perhaps you should read an introduction to bzr, so you can get an understanding of the basic concepts.
<shakaran2> ok, I search and read it
<micahg> wow! we can now see how many people a bug affects!  thanks!
<jpds> sinzui: The fix for bug #50580 is already in lp:lp/devel, shouldn't it be targetted at .12 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 50580 in launchpad-registry "Use different colours for the mirror's status" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50580
#launchpad 2009-12-13
<cratylus> does launchpad have a preferred/builtin patch manager? trying to decide whether to go with quilt or something else
<wgrant> cratylus: Launchpad doesn't care about that -- it just builds Debian packages.
<wgrant> cratylus: But quilt is preferred by the community these days, and is part of the new source package format.
<cratylus> wgrant, makes sense. wanted to double check. glad to hear it's the preferred one. gonna go with it for mine as well
<cratylus> thanks!
<shakaran2> hi, how can I put the my app on Ubuntu here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/tivion
<wgrant> shakaran2: You'll want to talk to #ubuntu-motu about getting your package into universe.
<shakaran2> oh, thanks
<jussi01> does Leonard Richardson have a IRC nick here on frenode?
<wgrant> leonardr
<wgrant> But he's away at the moment, IIRC.
<jussi01> Ahh, not here atm. ok. Ill see if he is around on monday
<wgrant> You're lucky -- that's when he's back.
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> wgrant: feel like fixing another unrelated bug for me? :) :D
<wgrant> jussi01: Worth a try.
<jussi01> wgrant: bug 495964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495964 in launchpad-foundations "Add ability to add a custom message on expiry from a team" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495964
<wgrant> Ew, DB changes.
<wgrant> RUN AWAY!
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> is it really such a huge thing?
<wgrant> It means it has to go through a couple of extra people.
<wgrant> And it's much harder to fix if it ends up not working.
<jussi01> very ouchies.
<jussi01> wgrant: can you think off a work around? some other way to do it?
<wgrant> jussi01: You could look for members that will expire soon using the API, and email using a local script.
<wgrant> Although that approach runs into problems if people have their addresses hidden.
<jussi01> basically its for the IRCC ops import to LP, we want to give people some more info when the big expiry happens
<jussi01> anyway, I got to head now, if you think of something, please just hilight me.
<wgrant> Hmm, edge seems to have gone bad.
<wgrant> And lpnet.
<wgrant> lifeless: ^^?
<james2432> launchpad is down?
<RiotingPacifist> I think luanchpad is down
<RiotingPacifist> snap
<Peng> Known issue. Ish.
<james2432> makes me a sad panda :(
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is currently having technical issues | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<ScottK> wgrant: Thanks.  That's what I was wondering.
<james2432> lol
<cody-somerville> Seems to be back now
<wgrant> Not for me.
<wgrant> Ah, yes, there we go.
<james2432> me either
<wgrant> james2432: Try dropping the offline.html from the URL.
<james2432> did that
<james2432> restarting browser
<cody-somerville> Seems to be a load issue. The gateway is timing out.
<wgrant> Ah, yeah, edge still unhappy.
<wgrant> edge is OK too now.
<james2432> nope, redirects me to offline.html
<james2432> after 1 or 2 seconds of load
<RiotingPacifist> i'm still a sad panda, mainpage is up http://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers is down
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Do you know if anybody is on it?
<RiotingPacifist> i guess the ppas are still down
<jcape> Any idea when the site will be back up?
<aberghage> eh, I'm still getting offline.html after a little loading wait on the mainpage, too. Ah well, not much to do but wait.
<jcape> Yeah, I'm trying to sync tomboy notes right now, this is making it difficult :-)
<cody-somerville> Not sure yet.  The Launchpad Operational SysAdmins and General SysAdmins may have been paged by nagios so someone might show up in a few minutes. If the service continues to be degraded and no one shows up, I'll dial the on-call GSA.
<jcape> OK, thanks
<ScottK> Still dead here.
<james2432> still dead here
<gotmilk82_> wow...what happened to launchpad?
<james2432> its down
<james2432> duh
<wgrant> Intermittently.
<gotmilk82_> lol, I knew that part....:)
<james2432> :P
<cody-somerville> wgrant, seems to be really dead now
<cody-somerville> wgrant, I get redirected to offline.html immediately.
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Yes :(
<james2432> till the problem is fixed we won't know what the problem is now would we ;)
<wgrant> Like the DB death spirals recently.
<gotmilk82_> i was asking more of the "its down for maintenance" or "terrorists hacked it" or etc.....
<wgrant> gotmilk82_: OMG IT'S BROKEN ARGHHH is more likely
<james2432> terrorists did it :P
<gotmilk82_> lol.....
<gotmilk82_> man, you guys are kind of pissy when you cant get your launchpad fix.  :P
<cody-somerville> hmm... I got an oops id now. Error ID: OOPS-1443EA208
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1443EA208
<james2432> well I was looking into a bug :P
<wgrant> cody-somerville: I think it's probably wake-people-up-at-5am time...
<james2432> it only 12:03am here :P
<gotmilk82_> its 11 here
<gotmilk82_> still early
<cody-somerville> wgrant, aye
<gotmilk82_> in developer hours
<MTecknology> :(
<james2432> lol devs never sleep
<gotmilk82_> exactly...well one's with day jobs sleep sometimes :)
<Pyrox> developer are sleeping when the sun is shining :)
<gotmilk82_> exactly
<james2432> oOoOOo
<james2432> I got to frontpage
<james2432> error 504 gateway timed out :(
<gotmilk82_> :(
<MTecknology> james2432: just need to wait.. it happens sometimes
<james2432> i know
<gotmilk82_> I have to admit, for what I wanted to do tonight, I am currently lost :(
<Pyrox> try to disable the beta feature
<gotmilk82_> LOL
<Pyrox> i got the pages i need :)
<james2432> lmao
<gotmilk82_> I had to put kids to bed...all are finally asleep.  Pyrox I hadn't gotten that far :(
<james2432> disabling beta works
<cody-somerville> No, I'm pretty sure the services are just restored now
<james2432> oh
<gotmilk82_> its up....lets not all kill it at once :)
<james2432> darn
<james2432> Don't DDoS the server with a zerg rush :P
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
 * wgrant notes that the identi.ca announcement system didn't work awfully well.
<cody-somerville> ugh weird
<cody-somerville> the +filebug page keeps getting "reset" when trying to file a new bug
<cody-somerville> If I switch to another tab and then back
<cody-somerville> or thats not it, its doing it anyhow
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Bug already fixed. Should be on edge in a couple of hours.
 * cody-somerville nods.
<stochastic> hi, if someone is using launchpad's PPA system to distribute software that they don't have the right to distribute, what is the correct course of action to report this?  Is it something that needs to be reported?
<wgrant> stochastic: You should certainly report that. You could ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, or perhaps email feedback@launchpad.net.
<ScottK> It definitely needs to be reported.
<stochastic> Can I just mention it here?
<ScottK> Almost certainly not.
<ScottK> I mean not if you want something done about it.
<wgrant> it's not going to be noticed here, particularly on a weekend.
<stochastic> okay, I'll e-mail
<stochastic> thanks.
<wgrant> I would suggest rather adding a question.
<wgrant> More obviously trackable.
<qdb> hello , wha is difference of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<AnAnt> when is the launchpad upgrade ?
<papapep> hi, there's a member of our loco that has told me that he is not able to access his launchpad account, after a long time of not trying to, as he doesn't nowadays own the mail account with which he originally registered. How can he solve this, and get access once again to his account?
<papapep> hi, is there any launchpad admin in the room?
<thumper> papapep: not yet, spm starts in an hour or two
<papapep> thumper: thanks
<popey> can an admin change the status of a team?
<popey> we have tried changing ~locoteams-approved from "moderated" to "restricted" but launchpad _always_ times out because its a huge team
<popey> is there a database table somewhere that can be poked?
<thumper> popey: certainly :)
<thumper> popey: but the question is "should it be poked" :)
<popey> I defer to someone else to answer that one :)
<popey> thumper: who can answer that one?
<thumper> popey: spm
<thumper> popey: he starts soonish I think
<thumper> maybe in an hour
<popey> great, thanks
<mwhudson> otherwise mthaddon works uk time
<spm> popey: ew. sounds irritating. so we/I *don't* forget about it; and can link to bug reports ;-) can you pls open a request for that to be fixed? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<popey> will do
<popey> worth noting a number of operations around that team are broken
<popey> launchpad frequently times out when operating on it
<papapep> spm: there's a member of our loco that has told me that he is not able to access his launchpad account, after a long time of not trying to, as he doesn't nowadays own the mail account with which he originally registered. How can he solve this, and get access once again to his account?
<spm> papapep: hrm. generally tis best if they create a new account and request a merge rename to the old; via the link above for the request.
<papapep> spm: ok, I'll tell him to do so, thanks ;)
<spm> np
#launchpad 2010-12-13
<ko2> hello, could someone help me with this question: http://dpaste.com/285764/
<thumper> ko2_: probably better to ask in #kubuntu or #ubuntu
<ko2_> i have tried already
<thumper> ko2_: what about askubuntu.com?
<thumper> ko2_: seems to be the new ubuntu support stream
<ko2> what is the name of the channel?
<wgrant> It's a website.
<ko2> ok, i see
<ovnicraft> hi guys, i want know if its posible filter by lang the import queue in translation system?
<thumper> ovnicraft: no idea
<thumper> ovnicraft: perhaps jtv or henning may know
<thumper> ovnicraft: they tend to work european times
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: bigjools  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<ko2> hello, i want to update my Intel Graphics driver from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/ , but there is no Hardy Version. I have Kubuntu Hardy Heron installed
<ko2> Is there an alternative? I don't want to compile from scratch
<ko2> my Intel graphics driver is: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<bigjools> ko2: you're beter off asking in #ubuntu-x
<Myrtti> hi
<ricotz> hello, are there cirumstances where bzr branch commits arent considered for the karma calculation?
<Guest78853> Hi people, I've tried to upload a package to Launchpad, but I get the following Error-Message
<Guest78853> Rejected:
<Guest78853> Unhandled exception processing upload: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'md5'
<Guest78853> Does anybody know what that means?
<Guest78853> Can nobody help me on this? :-(
<fta> danilos, dpm: hi, i assume you already know that the sort by "Last Changed" in lp/translations is completely bogus, right?
<fta> it's just sorted by strings
<bigjools> Guest78853: it's a bug, you need to re-upload your .orig.tar.gz file
<bigjools> that bug happens when you reference an expired one that you previously uploaded
<Guest78853> The original package is mediatomb_0.12.0~svn2018.orig.tar.gz and packages.ubuntu.com sayes it is still the most recent version.
<tsimpson> you need to upload it to your PPA, it doesn't use the one from the ubuntu archive
<danilos> fta, yes, bug 617635
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 617635 in Launchpad Translations ""Last Edited" column sorted alphabetically/numerically instead of chronologically in chromium" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617635
<bigjools> tsimpson: incorrect, it will use the one from Ubuntu if present
<Guest78853> It worked for 8 Versions
<tsimpson> bigjools: guess I never noticed
<fta> danilos, i thought so, thanks. one less duplicate
<bigjools> Guest78853: the bug was recently introduced, which is why you're just now getting this problem
<danilos> fta, yeah, though it's specific to chromium (well, and epiphany, so probably webkit), and that JS was written long time ago (definitely before chromium existed :)
<Guest78853> ok, i'll try this.
<Guest78853> thanks
<bigjools> no
<bigjools> problem
<tramm> bigjools: hello, should translations manually imported on Friday evening (first import) already be accepted on Launchpad or I must be patient and still wait for the reviewer to make his move?
<danilos> tramm, it's best to file a new question on http://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/ so we get to it sooner
<tramm> danilos: so, generally it should be already imported and it's meaningful to ask what is the problem in the questions section of Rosetta?
<danilos> tramm, if it's the first import and it's manual, there's no problem, it's how rosetta works; afterwards, it should be automatically imported unless file paths change (rosetta needs to have some way of linking new files to existing files, and the best thing it has is file paths)
<danilos> tramm, so, if a problem appears later as well, do open a new question so we can figure it out
<tramm> danilos, it's just the question of how long I must wait for the first import to succeed, it's since Friday evening now
<tramm> danilos, can I presume something went wrong?
<danilos> tramm, no, manual import is discouraged since it requires manual approval (i.e. a person has to do it, and nobody checks it during weekends, and we are not that good at doing it regularly either)
<danilos> tramm, we suggest you use automatic import when no manual approval is needed, but now it's best to file a question with all the details so we can get to it sooner (there's a big number of entries in the queue)
<tramm> danilos, ok, I take it to be the answer that manual import will take a week at least...
<danilos> tramm, well, it will probably be done by tomorrow if you file the question today (if I wasn't busy and about to leave, I'd be happy to help get it done today, and maybe I will have time to look at it but only in a few hours)
<tramm> danilos, thanks, i'll switch to automatic import, although i have to make a new code branch for that, because i'm not coder in that project and i don't want to mess things up!
<danilos> tramm, sure, sorry for it not being clear enough and for the trouble, though note that automatic import won't help you much then because it can only read from an official series branch
<tramm> danilos, thank you very much, i'll post a question to rosetta!
<danilos> tramm, thank you!
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Tak> meh, I wish more irc clients did: blah has changed topic from: "foo" to: "bar"
<bigjools> I just removed myself as the help contact
<Guest65978> I uploaded with orginal sources this time and i get the error again
<Guest65978> Rejected:
<Guest65978> Unhandled exception processing upload: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'md5'
<Guest65978> :-(
<bigjools> you need to rename the orig file
<bigjools> or bump its version
<Guest65978> hm
<Guest65978> ok
<bigjools> we'll have this fixed soon
<Guest65978> Do you mean day's or weeks? Uploading 2,7 MB with 10k upload isn't fun. xD
<bigjools> in the next couple of days
<bigjools> it involves downtime on the PPA host since we need to roll out new code
<Guest65978> ok, then i'll try again in a couple of dayes.
<bigjools> thanks for your patience
<Guest65978> thanks for your help
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid-deb-proxy/+bug/686265  how do I post a reply to comment #3?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 686265 in squid-deb-proxy (Ubuntu) "client doing wicked ipv6 stuff and failing" [Undecided,New]
<CarlFK> I am guessing I just start a new comment with "re #3: bla bla bla"
<MTecknology> Unhandled exception processing upload: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'md5'  <-- still not resolved... :(
<cody-somerville> MTecknology, Is that for all uploads or just a corner case?
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: all uploads in ppa:nginx/stable
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: I tried to delete everything in there first too
<George_e> I'm having problems copying a package in my PPA to a different series.
<George_e> I uploaded the source for a Lucid package and now I want to make a Maverick package...
<George_e> ...but it won't let me copy the package over.
<George_e> I get an error: "The following source cannot be copied: jethttp 0.1-1 in lucid (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)"
<George_e> Here is the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~george-edison55/+archive/george-edison
<CarlFK> George_e: did you change lucid/maverick in debian/changlog ?
<cody-somerville> MTecknology, Try including the orig.tar.gz in your upload
<cody-somerville> MTecknology, or wait, nvm
<George_e> George_e: No, I uploaded it with "lucid" in the changelog.
<cody-somerville> MTecknology, It appears the only way around it currently is to upload a new .orig.tar.gz (so effectively new upstream version for non-native packages)
<George_e> CarlFK: Sorry :) No, I uploaded it with "lucid" in the changelog.
 * George_e gets confused sometimes.
 * George_e doesn't usually talk to himself.
<wgrant> George_e: You need to copy the binaries too, or upload a new version.
<wgrant> You can't rebuild a source within the same archive.
<George_e> Ah. Okay.
<George_e> Thanks!
<wgrant> MTecknology: The one-line fix for that is landed and QA'd, but blocked behind some other un-QA'd revisions.
<wgrant> So we can't easily deploy it yet.
<MTecknology> wgrant: oh- so until upstream creates a new version, there's nothing I can do?
<wgrant> MTecknology: You could rename the orig.tar.gz to something else, or you could upload to another PPA and copy it in.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, How exactly do you get into a position where that error will occur?
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Attempting to upload a package where the archive already has an expired version of the same tarball.
<wgrant> Anyway, I really need to go and graduate.
 * wgrant vanishes.
<MTecknology> wgrant: cool- I did that yesterday - now I need to try to pass my two remaining classes
<MTecknology> There we go... just added '.1' to the version number - let's see if that works
<MTecknology> yay
<dboki89> Can somebody check whether the Serbian translating team is active? There have been 8 submissions for the team, and only two members --> https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-sr
<geser> does somebody have an idea why the "xubuntu" package set doesn't appear in the lp.packagesets collection? (LP API)
#launchpad 2010-12-14
<johnl> hi. how can I import a particular git branch into launchpad (as opposed to importing master, which seems to be default)?
<mwhudson> johnl: you can't yet :/
<mwhudson> jelmer will fix this sooner or later i guess :)
<johnl> I did suspect that, ta.
<johnl> I've pulled from the specific git branch into a bzr branch I created locally, but I don't quite understand how to push this to a branch on launchpad (on my project).
<johnl> my project is: https://code.launchpad.net/ceph
<johnl> if I register a new branch, it's on my personal launchpad account, not on the ceph project (like the imported git one)
<johnl> any ideas what I'm missing?
<johnl> I'm rather the bzr newb, sorry :/
<thumper> johnl: bzr push lp:~you/ceph/branchname
<thumper> johnl: you don't need to create the branch on LP before you push
<thumper> johnl: one will be created
<johnl> hrm, that looks better than my last attempt (which had +junk in it). thanks.
<johnl> but it's still lp:~me/ceph..., wheras the trunk is lp:ceph
<johnl> is that normal?
<mwhudson> yes
<maxb> johnl: In summary, *every* LP branch is fundamentally associated with a person|team. Ones which are the focus branch of a series, and more so the focus branch of a default series, get additional short aliases
<maxb> lp:~person/project/branchname
<maxb> lp:project/series
<maxb> lp:project (default series)
<maxb> except for source package branches, which are different again :-)
<maxb> lp:~person/distro/distroseries/sourcepackage/branchname
<maxb> lp:distro/distroseries-or-distroseries-pocket/sourcepackage
<maxb> lp:distro/sourcepackage
<maxb> It may look complex, but fundamentally, it's always a ~person or a project-or-distro at the start, with reasonable hierarchy after that
<falktx> hey guys
<falktx> I got a package upload stuck...
<falktx> https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/ppa/+build/2095304
<falktx> it finished building 6 hours ago
<falktx> can you help?
<maxb> wgrant: looks like we got another one.
<maxb> falktx: It would seem to be an intermittent bug with Launchpad. You can generally work around it by reuploading the package for another try
<falktx> maxb: an, ok, thanks
<falktx> maxb: why does keep happening?
<maxb> unknown
<maxb> I'm just filing a bug
<falktx> k
<yofel> any reason why I get mailed about *successfull* recipe auto builds?
<dnivra> hello. i'm trying to login into ubuntuforums using my launchpad id. i'm permanently signed in at launchpad website-checked by logging into launchpad.net. but it still redirects to login.launchpad.net when i click 'sign in using launchpad id'. why isn't my login detected?
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: mrevell  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<tvst4000> Hey all, is this the appropriate place to get help uploading to a PPA?
<tvst4000> I got the following error: "Rejected: Unable to find source package MY_PACKAGE_NAME_GOES_HERE in lucid"
<bigjools> tvst4000: yes, and it seems like an obvious problem
<tvst4000> Good! But not obvious to me, though
<tvst4000> I'm uploading the package the same way that always worked for my other packages. The source compiles fine, but then gets rejected with that error.
<bigjools> MY_PACKAGE_NAME_GOES_HERE is not a real source name is it :)
<bigjools> it's probably wrong in debian/control
<tvst4000> I changed it for the IRC :)
<tvst4000> The actual message was
<tvst4000> Rejected:
<tvst4000> Unable to find source package cardapio-awn/0.9.162-ubuntu2-lucid1 in lucid
<tvst4000> Sorry for the confusion.
<bigjools> ok
<tvst4000> I'm uploading cardapio-awn to my PPA, with two versions: one for lucid and one for maverick.
<tvst4000> The maverick version worked fine, as  you can see here: https://launchpad.net/~cardapio-team/+archive/unstable/+packages
<tvst4000> The lucid version gave me that error -- but for no apparent reason, since the procedure was the same for both!
<bigjools> are you uploading binaries?
<tvst4000> Nope, sources
<bigjools> that error is only emitted when it's looking for the source for a binary upload.  OTOH it could be a bug, let me check the code some more.
<tvst4000> Ok.
<tvst4000> It could also be that my understanding of the PPA-building process is flawed. But the little I know has worked without problems so far :)
<bigjools> tvst4000: what time did you upload the one that was rejected?
<tvst4000> Some 10 minutes ago. A few seconds before the maverick version, which was accepted.
<tvst4000> Actually, more like 50 minutes ago.
<bigjools> you did a lucid one earlier today it seems
<tvst4000> Yes, there was another lucid and maverick earlier today, some 8 hours ago. But those had a reason to fail :)
<bigjools> it was accepted as far as I can see
<bigjools> are you getting a build failure notification?
<tvst4000> The build seems to work, as I get an "Accepted" message. But then,
<tvst4000> I also get a "Ubuntu Installer" message that says
<tvst4000> Rejected:
<tvst4000> Unable to find source package cardapio-awn/0.9.162-ubuntu2-lucid1 in lucid
<tvst4000> (by message I mean email)
<bigjools> I see your problem
<bigjools> it's a build failure
<bigjools> you uploaded 0.9.162-ubuntu2-maverick1 to lucid
<tvst4000> Oh, did I?
<bigjools> and your binary is built for the 0.9.162-ubuntu2-lucid1 source
<tvst4000> Wait, let me check...
<tvst4000> oops, sorry, closed the window :)
<tvst4000> just a sec.
<tvst4000> Oh, I see!
<tvst4000> Doh!
<tvst4000> Thanks for helping me debug this. My fault entirely
<bigjools> no worries
<bigjools> the error message could be better to be fair
<bigjools> if you want, file a bug
<tvst4000> I just may :)
<tvst4000> thanks for your help
<tvst4000> ttyl
<bigjools> enjoy
<owenmorris> mrevell: Is there any problem with package uploads to ppa?
<owenmorris> I am getting the following error: Unhandled exception processing upload: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'md5'
<bigjools> owenmorris: known bug
<bigjools> you can work around it by uploading a new orig tarball
<bigjools> it's happening because the old one expired due to a package deletion, and the code that looks for existing files is mishehaving
<bigjools> misbehaving, even
<owenmorris> bigjools: thanks, my tarball is generated from git-buildpackage
<owenmorris> so the name is generated automatically
<owenmorris> will I have to add a new changelog entry and rebuild
<lamothe> Hi all, I seem to have busted my bzr branch, can someone please tell me where I can put in a request to fix this?
<cdbs> lamothe: What is the exact thing you did wrong?
<lamothe> cdbs: Hi there!
<lamothe> Not sure what I did wrong but ... I can get to my code  at https://code.launchpad.net/~gnome-media-player-development/gnome-media-player/0.2
<lamothe> *I can't
<beuno> lamothe, and you are part of the ~gnome-media-player-development team?
<lamothe> Yes.
<beuno> lamothe, what error are you getting?
<lamothe> I can get to that page but any attempt to dig deeper results in "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<lamothe> e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome-media-player-development/gnome-media-player/0.2/revision/110
<beuno> lamothe, so, that url is the code browser
<beuno> which has been known to fail
<beuno> it's not really a problem with your branch
<beuno> not sure what the process these days for restartng codebrowse is
<lamothe> I think that link used to take me to a source code browser.
<beuno> yes
<beuno> what I'm saying is that the server is down
<beuno> rather than a problem with your branch  :)
<beuno> losas, ping?
<lamothe> Oh, ok, it's been like that for a few hours.
<cdbs> we have been having problems with loggerhead for quite some time
<mthaddon> beuno: howdy
<beuno> oh hai mthaddon!
<beuno> mthaddon, is codebounce maybe down?
<cdbs> codebrowse
<cdbs> not codebounce
<mthaddon> beuno: nagios checks look fine - what seems to be the problem?
<beuno> cdbs, well, we have a nickname for it, because it bounces up and down so much  :)
<beuno> mthaddon, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome-media-player-development/gnome-media-player/0.2/revision/110
<mthaddon> hmm, our check url is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/busybox/main/changes and that seems to work fine
<beuno> hm
<beuno> that branch seems to not work
<mthaddon> the one you're looking at, you mean?
<beuno> jelmer, you around by any chance?
<beuno> mthaddon, yes
<beuno> mthaddon, if the server is up, maybe it's a bug then, thanks
<mthaddon> yeah, both servers are up (we have two load balanced codebrowse instances these days)
<lamothe> I have been screwing around i.e. deleted an old branch named 0.2, renamed another to 0.2, then changed the owner.
<beuno> lamothe, could you file a bug>
<beuno> ?
<lamothe> beuno: Sure, is that for soyuz?
<beuno> lamothe, launchpad-code
<lamothe> beuno: Ok, ta, will do.
<lamothe> Thanks.
<beuno> thanks lamothe
<jelmer> beuno: sorry, wasn't watching #launchpad - what's up?
<beuno> jelmer, any ideas why this would be failing?  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome-media-player-development/gnome-media-player/0.2/revision/110
<geser> bigjools: Hi, do you have an idea why the "xubuntu" package set is not in the lp.packagesets collection (LP API)?
<bigjools> geser: I don't know.  Did you talk to Ubuntu folks?
<geser> bigjools: who exactly? and how can they change it? using edit-acl.py from ubuntu-archive-tools I can query it, so it seems to exist but when I iterate over lp.packagesets it's not listed there
<geser> so I don't even know where the problem is and who can fix it
<bigjools> geser: check with cjwatson in the first instance
<cjwatson> it's not my problem
<cjwatson> as geser says, the package set exists - it's just not showing up in the packagesets collections
<cjwatson> *collection
<cjwatson> I don't know why
<geser> bigjools: should I file a bug about it?
<bigjools> geser: yes, sounds like a bug
<bigjools> thank you
<ScottK> Is it by design that soyuz doesn't notice and take a package out of depwait when the missing build-depend is newly provided only by a virtual package?
<ScottK> See any of the libpadre-plugin* packages currently depwait in Natty (the one that FTBFS I retried by hand)
<bigjools> ScottK: I will check
<ScottK> bigjools: Thanks.
<bigjools> ScottK: I can't see anything obvious, there must be another constraint that is not triggered
<ScottK> bigjools: OK.  Do I need to file a bug on this or do you have it?
<bigjools> ScottK: I am not sure if there's a bug
<bigjools> how long were those waiting once the dependencies were satisfied?
<ScottK> bigjools: 9 hours so far.
<ScottK> I think if they were going to come out of depwait, they would have.
<bigjools> ScottK: can you double check that all its deps are satisfied (in the right component and pocket)
<bigjools> if you're convinced they are, then please file a bug by all means
<bigjools> and put all the relevant dependency info in there
<ScottK> bigjools: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpadre-plugin-vi-perl/0.23.0-1/+build/2094813 was like the others until I retried it manually.  it has all package deps met.
<ScottK> OK.
<bigjools> ScottK: soyuz uses apt_pkg to check the dependencies, it's possible it has a bug.  Are any of the versions a little funky?
<ScottK> I don't think so.  I suspect it's a virtual package issue.
<ScottK> That may be apt_pkg's fault though.  Dunno.
<bigjools> there's nothing in the code that is concerned with that, we call apt_pkg.ParseDependencies(), look them up in LP and then use apt_pkg.VersionCompare()
<bigjools> with the usual component/pocket/arch restrictions
<ScottK> Both are in Universe and it clealry found it when I did the manual retry.
<ScottK> Bug #690240 is filed.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 690240 in Soyuz "Soyuz fails to bring packages out of depwait when missing builddep is later provided by a virtual package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690240
<bigjools> Thanks - I'll set the Grantinator on that
<soren> bigjools: I'm curious. When do you call that?
<soren> bigjools: (apt_pkg.ParseDependencies)
<bigjools> ParseDepends, my bad
<soren> bigjools: Regardless :) When does that get called?
<bigjools> when we check the build record's dependencies that were set at the end of the previous build
<soren> I don't understand.
<soren> This is the code that determines whether a build that's stuck in depwait can now get built.
<soren> Right?
<bigjools> yes
<bigjools> when the build finishes the log contains the dependencies that need to be satisfied, they are parsed out and put on the build record
<soren> Ok.
<soren> And every time another build finishes, this is checked?
<bigjools> then when the cron job fires that checks to see if they're satisfied, it uses ParseDepends() on that list
<bigjools> no
<soren> Ah, ok.
<bigjools> every hour
<soren> At intervals.
<soren> Gotcha.
<bigjools> it would be nice if we had a queueing system eh :)
<soren> No comment.
<soren> :)
<fta> danilos, hi, do you think it would be possible to have (at some point) a way to check strings before they are accepted by lp?
<danilos> fta, hi, I've just seen your email
<danilos> fta, it would definitely be possible, but I am not sure when that would be because we're definitely going to lack the time to implement it
<danilos> fta, however, my suggestion would be to use one of existing formats instead of what you are using, eg. one of http://www.gnu.org/software/hello/manual/gettext/Translators-for-other-Languages.html
<danilos> fta, that way, you get at least some checking
<fta> danilos, i was thinking about something generic, that would suit anyone, like a simple API. check(string, translation) => boolean. and a project admin can upload a script implementing check()
<danilos> fta, that has a lot of problems, the biggest being that we'd have to run that on a sand-boxed server because we can't let everyone run their own scripts on our servers which have access to the full DB or something
<fta> sure
<danilos> fta, so, that's probably never going to come... the thing that we can do is allow project owners to mark translations as broken, though we don't have an easy way to display that to users yet
<danilos> fta (we do have a way to store an error in the DB already)
<danilos> fta, basically, at the moment, you can go directly to related messages and mark them as needing review
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<fta> danilos, is it possible to do with the api? i can't spend my life watching these, but i can sure script it if it's possible
<danilos> fta, no, unfortunately
<danilos> fta, however, do note that you can use something like sh-format and get basic checking for ${VARIABLE} names
<fta> danilos, the search is not good enough either, so i sometimes show the wrong string (or several instead of the one i want to point to)
<danilos> fta, as far as that goes, since you also have the POT file, you can use the sequence number instead (i.e. message number "10" in the POT file will be at yourtemplate/LANG/10/+translate)
<fta> danilos, but it changes everyday, as i have template updates almost daily
<fta> danilos, my only fixed keys are my numeric id (in #:) and the untranslated string itself
<danilos> fta, I am surprised the search doesn't work though
<danilos> fta, if you search for the full string it should be fine (it will though find messages which contain that string)
<fta> danilos, well, when i search for "foo", it finds "foo" but also "foo bar", "foo baz", ...
<fta> i'd like to search for ^foo$
<danilos> fta, yeah, I know (that's what I said above: "messages which contain that string"), but we won't really be adding that
<danilos> anyway, gotta go
<ahasenack> hi guys, I'm writing instructions telling someone how to get the sources.list line to access a private PPA. I need a generic launchpad URL for that, instead of something like https://launchpad.net/~ahasenack/+archivesubscriptions
<ahasenack> is there a "+me" or something I can use in that url?
<matsubara> ahasenack, people/+me/
<matsubara>  https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archivesubscriptions
<ahasenack> matsubara: excellent! thanks
<matsubara> np
<Bogo> ahasenack got a tutorial you're following on how to add applications to your own ppa?! :-/
<ahasenack> hmm?
<Bogo> crap...accidently closed xchat :P
 * Bogo is away: I'm busy...shu...
#launchpad 2010-12-15
<bjsnider> i'm getting stuck uploading the last 1k of a source package
<Exbte> Launchpad is publishing email addresses to Google
<mwhudson> Exbte: where
<Exbte> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/
<mwhudson> that's not launchpad
<Exbte> everything on launchpad is archived there
<Exbte> along with email addresses
<Exbte> I've never posted to a mailing list yet
<Exbte> I've never posted to a mailing list*
<mwhudson> er, the launchpad mailing lists aren't there
<mwhudson> (the ones hosted on launchpad i mean, some of the lists there are launchpad-related)
<Exbte> Well a Google search for my email returns launchpad entries I made, my email address+launchpad username
<mwhudson> got a link?  you can privmsg it to me if you don't want to paste it publically?
<mok0> I am considering creating an LP project, that tracks the developers svn distribution on Google code. Merely as a convenient way to work with it, so I can use a bzr branch to work on the packaging. Does someone have an example of a project that functions in a similar way?
<mok0> (I know there are lots, just need a specific example)
<bigjools> I know that mythtv does that but they just switched to git
<mok0> bigjools: thanks I'll check it out
<mok0> (I also prefer git as a DVCS, but LP is really a useful tool for a project. Now if LP used git... *pinch arm* :))
<maxb> half of my related projects are ones I've registered just to have a vcs-import :-)
<mok0> maxb, examples?
<mok0> maxb: I'd like to spy on what you've done :-)
<mok0> Mostly I need inspiration on how to write a proper project description
<maxb> I leave them blank or copy text from the project's upstream homepage
<mok0> maxb, thanks for your input
<mok0> how long does it take for LP to import the project?
<bigjools> I've seen git, and it made me itch
<mok0> bigjools: in a good or a bad way?
<bigjools> in an STD kind of way
<mok0> heh
 * Tak agree
<bigjools> I don't know how long project import takes, mrevell?
<mok0> It just says  "This branch has not been imported yet" and I am unsure if I need to do more, or just wait
<mrevell> Importing a git branch? I think we run the imports once an hour or so
<mrevell> mok0, Do you have a link to the branch overview page?
<mok0> mrevell: it's an svn module from google code
<mok0> mrevell https://code.launchpad.net/coot
<mrevell> mok0, Leave it an hour or two and it the import should begin, I believe.
<mok0> mrevell: great thanks!
<mrevell> mok0, Ping if you have no luck.
<mok0> mrevell: will do
<mok0> It's not obvious to me how to register the Google code bug tracker
<mok0> Ah
<soren> mok0, mrevell: Git imports start almost immediately. The one for https://code.launchpad.net/coot already ran once (32 minutes ago according to https://code.launchpad.net/~mok0/coot/trunk).
<soren> ...and failed.
<soren> mok0: It looks a bit odd that it's a git import, but the URL has "svn" in it.
<soren> mok0: Is that accurate?
<mok0> soren: yes
<mok0> I don't get it
<mrevell> Thanks soren
<mrevell> jelmer, are you able to help?
<soren> mok0: What makes you think it's git? http://code.google.com/p/coot/source/checkout only mentions svn.
<mok0> soren, I didn't configure anything, just gave it the URI
<soren> mok0: One of the things you choose on the vcs import page is the revision control system.
<mok0> I believe I did tell it somewhere that it is an svn module
<soren> mok0: You can't skip it :)
<mok0> soren: indeed
<soren> mok0: This is likely your problem. You accidentally chose git.
<mok0> Hm /me is puzzled
<soren> mok0: I'd just remove that import again and create a new one, making sure to choose svn.
<glen> does launchpad ticket system have irc bot? one that could spam my irc #channel about new tickets?
<soren> Mind you, svn imports need to be reviewed before they start, so it may take a while.
<soren> glen: no
<glen> soren: but any script i could use?
<soren> glen: Ubottu (the Ubuntu IRC bot) does it quite well. The code is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel
<mok0> Is there a way to put bold text in the description? HTML tags are just quoted
<mok0> soren, svn imports reviewed, by a human?
<soren> mok0: Yes.
<mok0> soren, is there a technical reason for that, or what gives?
<mok0> (just curious)
<soren> mok0: 15:01 < jelmer> tumbleweed, soren: with svn some users register the root of the repository rather than a separate directory/branch which can result in huge load and disk usage on the importers and heavy network load on the repository
<mok0> ah, of course
<mok0> soren, it is not obvious that you need to give the URL of the module. In the subversion way, you'd pass the base URL + a module name
<mok0> (AFAIR)
<wgrant> That's CVS.
<wgrant> SVN is a single URL.
<mok0> wgrant: you are probably right. It's been a while since I last used svn
 * mok0 shakes head in the hope the loose pieces fall into place...
<jelmer> we have some code in bzr-svn that should be able to tell with reasonable certainty that the specified path refers to a branch and not to e.g. a repository root
<jelmer> that code still needs to be hooked up with the new imports page
<jelmer> s/with/to/
<mok0> jelmer: that would be a nice improvement
<mok0> jelmer, thanks for approving, looks like it's importing now
<geser> is it possible to derive from bug importance a rough estimate when it might get fixed? so I can judge better if I should wait for the fix (e.g. if it will get fixed within a few weeks) or work-around it somehow (if it takes longer)
<deryck> geser: it's hard to judge from importance when a bug will be fixed.
<deryck> geser: do you mean across all projects on Launchpad, or just for launchpad's own bugs?
<geser> deryck: for Launchpad's own bugs, more precisely: bug 690356
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 690356 in Soyuz "The "xubuntu" packageset is missing in the lp.packagesets collection (LP API)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690356
<deryck> geser: so bigjools could probably speak to that bug particularly, but generally, given how many bugs are open against Launchpad, low bugs can go a long time before being fixed.  unless a dev is working in that area of the code.
<bigjools> geser: unless it's obviously a large impact bug it gets a low priority
<bigjools> geser: you could talk nicely to wgrant or StevenK and they might fix it for you this week :)
<geser> thanks, will try it
<bigjools> or you could fix it!
<wgrant> I will probably get to it this week or next if you don't.
<wgrant> But I would strongly encourage you to try.
<geser> I planned to start looking at LP code but didn't find time for it in the last months. This would be a good opportunity.
<wgrant> It's a rather nice trivial bug to start with.
<geser> I guess I need a lucid VM to run the launchpad code in it to be able to test a fix, right?
<wgrant> It runs fine on Maverick too. I haven't tested Natty.
<wgrant> But most of the developers run it on Maverick.
<geser> ok, then a maverick VM
<geser> is it suggest to use a VM or do most devs run it on the "normal" system?
<wgrant> A VM is easy and clean.
<wgrant> I normally run it on my real system, though.
<wgrant> Hard to say.
<wgrant> Either way works.
<geser> I give it a try on my natty system and switch to a maverick VM if that fails
<wgrant> Sounds like a plan.
<wgrant> 'night all.
<CarlFK> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/software-properties/natty/annotate/head%3A/debian/changelog
<CarlFK> why is "for" hilighted?
<tsimpson> probably using python highlighting for some reason
<CarlFK> and "use", "80", "and", " gtkbuilder" and a few other
<CarlFK> tsimpson: that was my guess.
<benji> CarlFK: looks like syntax highlighting gone awry
<CarlFK> weird: <span class="pyg-sr">/software-properties/g</span><span class="pyg-n">tkbuilder</span>
<CarlFK> I wonder why it chopped the g from gtkbuilder
<CarlFK> it is having a nervous breakdown
<benji> some crazy hungarian notation flashbacks?
<tsimpson> maybe because /.../g is regex
<tsimpson> g, i, and x would do the same iirc
<CarlFK> hungarian... wow, I remember that.   and I remember thinking I would not be able to live without it.
<CarlFK> I know some python, and I don't think
<CarlFK> yeah, I don't think any  more.. lets try that again..
<CarlFK> I know some python, and I don't think "last" or "new"  are keywords
<tsimpson> maybe it's perl
<bjsnider> i'm being stopped from uploading any orig tarball to any ppa. it always freezes at the last 1k
<bjsnider> i've tried upload.ubuntu.com as well
<radii> hi, I can't create a new account on launchpad.net for my primary email address because apparently my email somehow got associated with a throwaway account i created years ago.
<radii> so when I try to "create a new account", LP sends the throwaway account an email saying "Launchpad Login Service: Warning  We've received a request to create a new account with your email address."
<radii> if I log into the throwaway account, I can't find the relevant email address mentioned anywhere in the UI.
<mwhudson> why does https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/u-boot-linaro-omap3-beagle have three links to the same published version?
<CarlFK> radii: there has to be an option to change email.. I am looking for it
<CarlFK> im just a user, so don't take my word for anything
<radii> CarlFK: thanks :)
<CarlFK> https://login.launchpad.net "Manage email addresses" -> https://login.launchpad.net/+emails
<CarlFK> "Enter your email address, and we will send you instructions on how to verify it."  oh oh.
<CarlFK> oh, maybe it will send to the new addres
<CarlFK> either way, that's all I got
<radii> CarlFK: awesome, yes the offending email was listed there
<CarlFK> woot!  i'm helping!
<radii> I logged in to the old account and removed the "unverified" address
<radii> now opefully I can create a new account using the correct address
<radii> sweet
<radii> but first I ahve to go to 3 meetings for $REALJOB :(
<radii> thanks CarlFK
<CarlFK> good luck with the j o b.
<AJenbo> Hi i haven't been able to use BZR to get any projects for months now
<AJenbo> last time i was told to wait a bit till some bug was fixed, i that can't be the issue here
<AJenbo> Permission denied (publickey).
<AJenbo> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message.
<AJenbo> bzr branch lp:~dpm/ubuntu-translations/ul10n-stats
<mwhudson> that suggests your local ssh key setup isn't right
<AJenbo> mwhudson, that my ssh key isn't uploaded to my lp account?
<mwhudson> that's one possible reason, yeah
<AJenbo> ok seams to work now, thanks
#launchpad 2010-12-16
<JesusMcCloud-lt> i would need a quick fix: i nominated a bug for a series, how do i undo this?
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> could it be that https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html is a bit out of date? findPerson only has ws.op, created_after, created_before, text as arguments - the help text lists exclude_inactive_accounts, must_have_email too
<dholbach> ok, seems like these arguments are not supported (any more?)
<maxb> dholbach: A guess: Sometimes the help text refers to things in the python api which are not exported in the web service api
<dholbach> maxb, aha
<mvo> leonardr: hey, a quick question about launchpadlib, I see that there is gnome-keyring integration now (nice!) - is there a way for me to interact with it so that I open a embedded webkit instead of launching the users browser
<leonardr> mvo: yes, but hold off a bit until i get the interface ready. you will be writing a RequestTokenAuthorizationEngine
<mvo> leonardr: ok, cool. is there a bugreport to follow or a branch or somehing (so that I know when I can start hacking on this)? or a rought timeline? (no rush, just curious)
<leonardr> mvo: https://code.launchpad.net/~leonardr/launchpadlib/retry-on-invalid-token/+merge/43784
<mvo> cool, thanks
<leonardr> it would be nice if you worked with doctormo to come up with a shared authorization engine rather than each writing your own
<mvo> indeed, that sounds good. I have little interest in writing another one (I had to throw away my first one already ;), so I will be more than happy to join forces with doctormo (or just nick his code)
<bigjools> deryck: are you CHR today?
<deryck> bigjools: ah, crap.  I am.  I completely forgot.
<deryck> bigjools: thanks for the reminder.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: deryck  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<deryck> does CHR entail more than watching IRC now that we're the one great Launchpad project?
<bigjools> deryck: np, thought you might have forgotten :)
<deryck> bigjools: indeed, I did.  Does it involved more than watching IRC now that we've combined projects?  do you know?
<bigjools> deryck: good question.  I think we still need to triage bugs and field questions at least
<deryck> bigjools: ah, so I need to triage the incoming to Launchpad?  I think some might be hard for me to assess.  I can guess. ;)
<mtaylor> I've been told this before - but how do I go about getting a UDD alias to point to my packaging branch?
<mtaylor> do I now just file a bug on launchpad?
<deryck> mtaylor: I think a question against launchpad is the right way to go.
<mtaylor> deryck: thanks!
<deryck> np!
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<RenatoSilva> what's the opposite of backport?
<peterbrett> forwardport?
<RenatoSilva> peterbrett: is this term actually used?
<peterbrett> No idea, but it seems logical :-D
<peterbrett> And if you say it people will know what you mean :)
<RenatoSilva> peterbrett: I have a release and its updated dev version, I'm writing a patch for both, with a release-patching branch and a repo-patching branch. I write the patch in the released branch, which just accumulates my changes since the release. For the repo-patching branch, I just do merges from both upstream and release-patching branch. I find this the best possible workflow
<peterbrett> Sure.
<RenatoSilva> peterbrett: you may ask why not patch only the dev version? because it's a plugin and I'm using it and the dev version may become unstable/imcompatible with the app version I'm using
<ScottK> Is LP down (or maybe just the web interface for soyuz?
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/builders is currently unreachable for me.
<bigjools> wfm
<ScottK> Hmmm.  Thanks.
<bigjools> yes, the farm is busy :)
<ScottK> bigjools: The powerpc builder that gets listed first on that page (I don't recall the name and since I can't load the page I can't tell you) has been stuck for ~7hours.  If you could askh lamont or someone else with the power to take it out back and shoot it in the head, that would probably help with our builder backplog on power.
<bigjools> ScottK: s
<bigjools> ScottK: adare?
<ScottK> Dunno, can't see the list.  It's the build that's not linux.
<StevenK> Yes, adare
<lamont> ScottK: I'm gonna stab that whole box in the face
<bigjools> yeah it looks sick
<lamont> adare
<ScottK> lamont: How'd the maverick kernel work out on the other box?
<ScottK> Back now, BTW.
<lamont> so far so good it appears
<ScottK> Cool.
<lamont> adare rebooting now
<lamont> ScottK: lets see how that kernel does.
<lamont> and then ross will get upgraded next week, I expect
<ScottK> Unfortunately the next build was private so you'll have to be the one to know how it goes.
<ScottK> Looks like it's done in any case.
#launchpad 2010-12-17
<alexp_sssup2> hi everyone. PPAs does not support building for powerpc, but don't accept binary packages either. What is the right way to provide powerpc debs to users (beside uploading then somewhere else?)
<wgrant> alexp_sssup2: You can't do that with a PPA, unfortunately.
<jtv> lifeless: thought this might interest you… https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/storm/profile-fetches/+merge/43323
<Admin_> b
<alopenerp> How can i buy a voucher to register a project as private ?
<alopenerp> It used to be available on canonical shop
<mrevell> Hello alopenerp, sorry for the delay in spotting your question.
<mrevell> alopenerp, Mark your project's licence as "proprietary" and you'll get a link taking you to buy the voucher.
<mrevell> alopenerp, Ping me if you need any help.
<kiko> hey there
<kiko> question
<kiko> should a series driver not have the right to +setproductseries for a blueprint?
<kiko> mrevell, ^^
<kiko> hellooo
<kiko> sinzui? flacoste?
<alopenerp> mrevell: I bought a voucher my project is currently licensed as apache and i would like to set it as proprietary, but i'm unable to do so
<alopenerp> I just redeemed a voucher but my branches are still public, it's a well known bug in launchpad that require a manual fix, i did it many here on irc could somebody fix my project openerp-ctp ?
<maxb> losa ping: Anyone available to help alopenerp ?
<mthaddon> alopenerp: which person or team should be able to create branches?
<mrevell> maxb, mthaddon: I think alopenerp has resolved the issue ... we've been PMing.
<mthaddon> ok
<alopenerp> mthaddon: nope it's not yet resolved all branches i push are public i don't know how to switch them to rpivate
<mthaddon> alopenerp: which team or person should be able to see the private branches?
<alopenerp> team ~openerp-ctp
<alopenerp> project openerp-ctp
<mthaddon> alopenerp: ok, you should be all set
<flacoste> kiko!
<alopenerp> mthaddon: thanks it's ok now
<kiko> flacoste, :)
<kiko> how are you
<kiko> flacoste, nobody helped me, so I had to help myself
<mthaddon> great
<flacoste> i'm good, do you still need help?
<kiko> flacoste, no, it's all good
<kiko> flacoste, see my question above though
<kiko> product drivers don't have blueprint Edit permission basically
<flacoste> kiko: product drivers or product series driver?
<flacoste> kiko: if you file a bug we could fix it rapidly, we are in bug jam mode until the end of the year :-)
<kiko> flacoste, product drivers.
<flacoste> kiko: that looks shallow and easily fixable
<kiko> flacoste, hmm, I asked salgado to try, let me check
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: abentley  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<flacoste> sinzui, bac, Edwin-afk: does one of you can qa bug 638924
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 638924 in Launchpad itself "Milestone:+index timeouts with many bugs" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638924
<sinzui> EdwinGrubbs, was doing that QA 30 minutes ago
<sinzui> The page is better, but not perfect. EdwinGrubbs was going to hunt down some staging oopses to verify if the death was in the ORM
<EdwinGrubbs> flacoste: I can mark it as qa-ok, since it works fine except for not completely solving the timeout problem.
<flacoste> EdwinGrubbs: thanks
<flacoste> sinzui: are you doing QA of bug 689431?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 689431 in Launchpad itself "change the mailing lists default signature" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689431
<sinzui> Yes staging is broken Chex is helping me
<flacoste> sinzui: shouldn't we testing this on qastaging?
<sinzui> qastaging does not have a mailman
<sinzui> or an archives which is what I am testing
<flacoste> sinzui: ok, can you file a RT to make sure we fix that?
<flacoste> we should be able to QA mailing lists stuff on qastaging since it's part of the nodowntime set
<flacoste> it thought it had been done
<sinzui> the archives or that qastaging does not have a mailman
<flacoste> the mailman
<flacoste> and archives
<flacoste> but maybe mailman was done, but not the archives setup
<flacoste> abentley: hello, since thumper is on leave, do you think you could qa bug 670440?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 670440 in Launchpad itself "Very difficult to create a recipe targeted to a new archive" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670440
<abentley> flacoste, I'll look into it.
<flacoste> abentley: thanks
<flacoste> Ursinha: we have a registered bug about reusing branch in qa-tagger right?
<Ursinha> flacoste, yes
<flacoste> Ursinha: how do we work-around it in the mean time?
<Ursinha> flacoste, what's the situation? I've landed a fix that doesn't touch fix released bugs when linked to the branch, only others
<flacoste> Ursinha: revision 12065 and 12083
<flacoste> Ursinha: what about if it wasn't fix released
<flacoste> but fix commited
<flacoste> because the branch was reused before the revision was deployed
<Ursinha> than it will be touched
<flacoste> can we change that to fix commited?
<flacoste> since it makes sense to merge the branch, qa it
<flacoste> and then reuse it
<flacoste> it's possible that it's not deployed between the two events
<flacoste> like now
<Ursinha> flacoste, problem is you have incremental commits, or commits fixing bad branches (not rollbacks)
<flacoste> Ursinha: and i think the problem isn't that the tags are touched
<flacoste> Ursinha: but more that the revision is considered linked to two unrelated bugs
<flacoste> look at the current report for those two revisions
<Ursinha> looking
<Ursinha> flacoste, hm, iirc the previous discussion on this behavior, the only way to "fix" that would be to make tagger only consider mentioned bugs in the commit msg, not linked bugs to the branch
<Ursinha> this behavior of checking bugs linked to the branch was added due to people forgetting to mention bugs and we end up with lots of untested commits
<flacoste> Ursinha: really? i'm sure we could apply some heuristics here
<flacoste> for example if a branch link is merged and the bug is fix released or fix-commited QA-ok do not consider for the new revision
<Ursinha> branch link is merged, what exactly that means?
<flacoste> Ursinha: if you look at bug 660770
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 660770 in Launchpad itself "root logger in tests is very noisy" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660770
<flacoste> and compare with bug 673252
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 673252 in Launchpad itself "server.* scope not robust on misspelt scopes" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673252
<flacoste> actually, that's a bad example since the second one doesn't have any branch linked :-/
<flacoste> but if it had, you'd see that the branch was merged
<flacoste> whereas on the first one, it's still up for review
<flacoste> and you can look at the merged revno on the merge proposal
<Ursinha> so I'd need to check the merge proposals of that branch
<flacoste> to distinguish between, it's a reuse and it fixes two bugs
<flacoste> yeah, that's my suggestion
<Ursinha> I wonder if you have lots of merge proposals in the same branch, linked to lots of bugs, will all of them appear in every bug? because the bug is linked to a branch that has lots of mps
<Ursinha> not sure I'm making sense
<Ursinha> let me think a bit
<flacoste> Ursinha: i haven't see that
<flacoste> but they probably apply similar logic in the code
<flacoste> abentley or thumper would be able to confirm
<Ursinha> hm, no because a branch can have only one active mp for a target at a time
<Ursinha> abentley, is that correct?
<abentley> Ursinha, that's correct.
<Ursinha> wondering how would I find that merged mp related to the bug
<abentley> Ursinha, merge proposals don't link to bugs in any way.  The display just uses the branch links.
<Ursinha> that's what I thought
<Ursinha> so how could I tell a merged mp relates to a specific bug, so I wouldn't touch it?
<Ursinha> I need coffee :)
<abentley> Ursinha, I can only think of gross things like scanning the description for "bug #"
<abentley> flacoste, I think it would be nice if bug fixes were linked to revisions in our data model, not to branches.
<flacoste> abentley: that sounds like a sound idea
<abentley> flacoste, I guess that's a LEP?
<flacoste> abentley: it could be one, but it could also be a model change to address some bugs
<flacoste> depending on the scope of the changes
<flacoste> but since it's kind of tricky, a LEP might be in order
<abentley> flacoste, True, but I think it's "features-sized", because the existing model is assumed all over the place.
<flacoste> yeah
<flacoste> it's tricky beceau on the other hand, there has been a lot of criticism on the way bzr does --fixxes
<flacoste> which basically ties a revision to a bug fix
<abentley> flacoste, data migration would be a nightmare, for example.
<abentley> flacoste, are the criticisms just that if you forget, you can't fix it later?
<flacoste> whereas we didn't record revision in the bugbranch link
<flacoste> abentley: and that the fix is usually over multiple revisions
<flacoste> more like LP does it, when using a feature branch: this branch is intended to fix that bug
<flacoste> and there is no single revision that provides the fix
<flacoste> but when it's merged on mainline then one revision contain the fix
<abentley> flacoste, in bzr, revisions are tree snapshots, not deltas.  So to me, the first snapshot that doesn't have the bug is the one that fixes it.
<flacoste> ok, i can get that
<flacoste> but from a UI perspective i think you have to be intimate with the bzr data model to get it
<flacoste> so it's not really intuitive
<flacoste> most people think of revision as deltas
<flacoste> i do
<flacoste> even if for bzr, that's not the case
<abentley> flacoste, if you think of it as deltas, there may be many deltas leading up to the bug being solved, but there's one that builds on the others to actually fix the bug.
<flacoste> right, that's also 'correct'
<flacoste> but as a user, i think of it in two ways
<flacoste> i create a feature branch that fixes the bug
<flacoste> once it's merged on mainline it's fixed
<flacoste> or i like you explained, i commit and at one point the bug is no more
<flacoste> which i can record their
<flacoste> there
<flacoste> anyway, in both case, the bzr data model is probably fine
<flacoste> we just have to be clever at the UI level above it
<flacoste> and consider both feature branch and one-branch cases
<flacoste> in short, yeah, that probably sounds like a LEP :-)
<abentley> flacoste, fullly agreed.
<abentley> Ursinha, could qa-tagger look for "its own bug fixed by a commit" messages to figure out what revision fixes a bug?
<abentley> Ursinha, could qa-tagger look for its own "bug fixed by a commit" messages to figure out what revision fixes a bug?
<flacoste> kiko: salgado proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~salgado/launchpad/target-driver-edit-blueprint/+merge/44046 to fix your issue
<kiko> flacoste, so I hear, help get it through :)
<kiko> flacoste, is QA on that done on staging?
<flacoste> kiko: qastaging
<kiko> flacoste, qastaging.launchpad.net?
<flacoste> kiko: yep, but it's not merged yet, bac just approved the review
<kiko> cool
<bac> kiko: i just sent it to ec2 for salgado.  it'll be a few hours...
<kiko> bac, okay, ping me when it's back -- and thanks
<bac> kiko:  ok.  also i subscribed you to bug 691559
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 691559 in Launchpad itself "Drivers of a blueprint's target should be able to edit that blueprint" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691559
<flacoste> jelmer: what's the QA status of bug 690074?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 690074 in Launchpad itself "test to ensure archiveuploader ignores unknown build status uploads" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690074
<jelmer> flacoste: it is QA OK, like the other bug that branch fixes.
<jelmer> flacoste: updating now, thanks for the reminder.
<flacoste> jelmer: thx!
<aboudreault> hi. I'd to download a file listed in the PPA package details. but got a file not found. what's the URL to get the directory list of the ppa?
<aboudreault> *directory file list*
<flacoste> sinzui: let me know once you've QA-ed bug 689431, i'll trigger set-up the nodowntime release
<jelmer> aboudreault: Hi
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 689431 in Launchpad itself "change the mailing lists default signature" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689431
<sinzui> flacoste, I ask for the mbox since the archives is usless
<jelmer> aboudreault: There isn't a single directory you can list. You could look at the Packages file for a particular distroseries in the PPA (e.g. maverick)
<jelmer> aboudreault: The best way to look at the contents of the PPA is using the "View Package Details" link on the PPA web page, or using the web service API.
<aboudreault> jelmer, I'm already there. but the link are broken.
<jelmer> aboudreault: Which PPA? That's probably a bug.
<aboudreault> jelmer, https://launchpad.net/~georepublic/+archive/pgrouting-testing/+packages , trying to download pgrouting_1.6.0-0+1-SNAPSHOT.orig.tar.gz  (51.0 KiB)
<jelmer> aboudreault, That file appears to be removed from the librarian (our file store)
<jelmer> I'm not sure why.
<aboudreault> it's not the first time I got something like that
<aboudreault> (in different ppas)
<jelmer> The file does still appear to be present in the pool:
<jelmer> http://ppa.launchpad.net/georepublic/pgrouting-testing/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pgrouting/
<aboudreault> good, can download it from there
<jelmer> I'm not sure what's going on with the file in the librarian
<aboudreault> jelmer, do you take care to create a bug or.. ?
<jelmer> aboudreault: Yes, I'll see if I can find the relevant bug and file a new one if I can't. Should I subscribe you?
<aboudreault> great. yes please. "aboudreault". Thank you!
<jelmer> ok
<lamont> launchpadlib has to be packaged somewhere, doesn't it???
<benji> lamont: I don't quite understad the question.  If you want to install it, "apt-get install python-launchpadlib" should work for you.
<lamont> benji: it was more that I'm running maverick and apt-cache search launchpadlib returned nothing
<lamont> though interestingly, python-launchpadlib has been there since karmic. silly apt
<maxb> That's fairly odd. I uploaded a package for hardy/jaunty/karmic/lucid/maverick/natty, and just the karmic upload disappeared into a black hole
<maxb> If there's anyone with log access around, is there anything in the upload processor logs for mercurial mercurial_1.7.2-1ppa1~karmic1 to ~mercurial-ppa/staging-releases around 14:35 UTC (since reuploaded just now)
<smoser> hi. is there any way to download mbox format archives of mailing list on launchpad ?
<smoser> ie: https://lists.launchpad.net/openstack/threads.html i'd like to get an mbox like is common for mailman lists
<smoser> (ie http://lists.mindrot.org/pipermail/openssh-unix-dev/ see 'Downloadable Version')
<Chipaca> hi all. I can't find how to stop a project from using answers (that is, it's using answers, and I want to make it stop). Help?
<Chipaca> abentley: ping
<abentley> Chipaca, pong
<Chipaca> abentley: hi. My Q above ^
<abentley> Chipaca, on the project page, there should be a listing of what the project uses, with a configure link below it.
<Chipaca> abentley: I don't see it :(
<abentley> Chipaca, do you have admin rights to the project?
<Chipaca> abentley: I see the "administer" link
<Chipaca> abentley: I assume that means yes
<abentley> Chipaca, what project?
<Chipaca> abentley: ubuntuone
<abentley> Chipaca, I see what you see.  I suspect this means that the rights to configure this are very limited.
<Chipaca> abentley: meaning I have to pester the person who registered the project?
<abentley> Chipaca, I think so.
<Chipaca> abentley: ok
<abentley> Chipaca, here's what I see on a project I registered: http://people.canonical.com/~abentley/configure-tracker.png
<Chipaca> abentley: i know the box you mean, i see it also in projects i registered
<Chipaca> abentley: the ubuntuone project is a lot more complicated and special than the ones I've registered myself, though :)
<abentley> Chipaca, :-)
<abentley> sinzui, do you know whether it's possible to get an export of a Launchpad-hosted mailing list in mbox format?
<sinzui> not without a losa's assistance. The admin can copy the mailman/archives/private/<team>-mbox/<team>.mbox
<sinzui> ^ abentley that mbox is always complete. The db file in the same directly keep a record of what can be published as pages
<abentley> smoser, That's not something provided by Launchpad.  It would require admin intervention.
<smoser> thats what i thought, thanks for the verification.  it is a nice feature in mailman.
<abentley> smoser, np.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
#launchpad 2010-12-18
<wolter> hi, I want to link a +junk branch to a project, but when I try to link the branch to the series, i get "Invalid value"
<wgrant> wolter: You'll need to push the branch up again, this time into the project. You can't link a +junk branch to a project.
<wolter> oh
<wolter> thanks wgrant :)
<wolter> also, how can I make tarballs appear on the downloads box?
<wgrant> wolter: Add files to a release.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads
<wolter> thanks again
<evaluate> hello
<evaluate> I sent an e-mail yesterday to ayatana-dev@lists.launchpad.net but I can't see the e-mail anywhere on the list.
<lifeless> are you subscribed?
<lifeless> if not, it will be in the moderation queue
<evaluate> lifeless, I am subscribed, I just noticed that I didn't have the E-mail address, from which I sent the mail, in my account. Could this also be a reason?
<lifeless> yes
<evaluate> lifeless, ok, so it's fine and I just have to wait for it to be moderated?
<lifeless> evaluate: AFAICT yes
<evaluate> lifeless, ok, thank you! :-)
<mok0_> Is there a way to change the text of a previous commit?
<mok0_> (bzr question)
<cdbs> mok0_: I guess the only way is to bzr uncommit, then bzr commit again, then bzr push --force
<cdbs> bzr uncommit doesn't revert the changes, it just removes the commit
<mok0_> cdbs: what if the commit is more than one commit old?
<cdbs> hmm, gets confusing then
<mok0_> cdbs: indeed
<mok0_> cdbs: It's because of the annoying thing with bzr that you need to commit on a local branch after you pull from trunk
 * maxb does not understand that last comment
<mok0_> cdbs: so I have like, important changes from trunk, at a stupid little change locally, and the whole commit gets named after the stupid little change and not the important one :-(
<cdbs> hmm mok0_  I can't help, I am not a bzr expert
<maxb> I think you may be doing something wrong
<mok0_> maxb: probably :-)
<mok0_> maxb: I am working on the same project from several parallel checkouts
<maxb> When I merge from trunk into a feature branch, I would usually just commit with the message "Merge trunk"
<maxb> I assume you mean merge where you've said pull, since if you'd just successfully pulled, there would be nothing to commit
<maxb> Are you perhaps referring to making the history look sensible when you merge a feature branch back into trunk?
<mok0_> maxb, look at the log here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emok0/gpp4/master/changes
<mok0_> see rev 69
<mok0_> It has the comment "get rid of..."
<mok0_> which is like a one file change
<maxb> hmm. I'm not sure why you'd commit a merge like that with a commit message like that
<maxb> It doesn't make sense :-)
<mok0_> maxb: no
<mok0_> :-)
<mok0_> maxb: that's why I'd like to change it
<mok0_> maxb, guess I'll have to find another mode of working with bzr
<mok0_> maxb: the merge 68.1.2 has the really important changes
<maxb> I think part of the problem is that you committed both a merge and a direct change at the same time - how did you do that? I believe 'bzr merge' complains if you try to merge when you already have local changes
<mok0_> maxb, I can't remember exactly what I did
<mok0_> maxb, I might have forced a merge
<maxb> ok. Well, one of the major rules of having a comprehensible history is that every commit should be either a direct change or a merge, never both together
<mok0_> maxb: what else to do, if you've done a lot of edits, and realize you need to import fixes which is already commited?
<maxb> Several options
<maxb> 1) If your local changes are not yet committed, 'bzr pull' would bring in the new revisions, merge your working copy, leaving you with your uncommitted changes still uncommitted
<maxb> 2) Or, if your local changes are not yet committed, and you want to store them out of the way whilst you pull, to be brought back later, 'bzr shelve'
<mok0_> maxb, ah, perhaps that is the trick I need to use
<mok0_> maxb: Sometimes I get the message that the versions have diverged
<maxb> 3) Or, if your branch has already diverged from trunk, and you have no local changes, then you do need to do a merge
<mok0_> maxb: I think it's in case 3 that the commit message gets buried
<maxb> 4) Or, if your branch has already diverged from trunk AND you have additional local changes, then you need to commit or shelve the local changes before doing a merge
<maxb> In case 3 there are no local changes, and the commit message exists solely to describe what you are merging
<mok0_> maxb: case 4 rather
<mok0_> maxb: if I fail to shelve, I think the commit message gets buried in a sub-revision
<maxb> In case 4, you shelved or committed the local changes before merging, so the merge commit message *still* exists solely to describe what you are merging
<maxb> If you fail to commit or shelve first, then merge refuses to work because your local copy is not clean. If you --force it.... on your head be it :-)
<mok0_> maxb: I understand
<mok0_> maxb: sometimes I don't want to make a commit, because what I'm doing is not completed
<mok0_> maxb, I just want to pull in revisions that I know I've done
<mok0_> maxb: so I guess "shelve" is what I should be doing
<mok0_> maxb: but what happens if there is a conflict when you "unshelve"?
<maxb> Same as what happens for any conflict that arises from "merge"
<mok0_> maxb: thanks for the tips! Very useful
<gusnan> I am upstream of a package, and also maintain it in debian - Now I see that the powerpc build fails in Ubuntu - but I get no log or anything - what is the problem? the page where I would expect a build log just says "Failed to build".
<gusnan> the package is sciteproj, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sciteproj/0.3.22-1/+build/2099651
<CarlFK> shouldn't marking a bug as close cascade to duplicate bugs?
<maxb> gusnan_: AFAIK a failed build with no log is a result of a build being terminated abnormally by the launchpad buildd system. I would suggest asking someone to trigger a retry
<maxb> I think any MOTU can do this for you - ask in #ubuntu-motu
<gusnan_> maxb, Thanks!
<maxb> CarlFK: No. If a bug is marked as a duplicate, it is considered as having no status of its own, so there's nothing to cascade to.
<CarlFK> maxb: does the dupe need to be closed, or is the dupe status already close it?
<maxb> The dupe does not need to be closed
<CarlFK> k thanks
<exarkun> Can tickets/ticket comments be migrated from trac into launchpad (not synchronize, just one off)?
<maxb> There is a bulk import XML format which the Launchpad sysadmins can use to migrate bugs into launchpad. I'm not sure if anyone has written an exporter from trac to that format, but it seems possible
<exarkun> maxb: Ah.  I just found https://launchpad.net/trac-launchpad-migrator and was wondering what to do with the XML afterwards.
<maxb> As it's a weekend, your best option might be to email the launchpad-users mailing list - enough of the right people watch it that you ought to get an answer in the coming week, I think
<maxb> ah, in that case, I suggest trying to produce the XML dump, and then registering a question (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion) to get the import process started
<exarkun> Cool, thanks.
<lifeless> exarkun: hi
<exarkun> lifeless: Hi
<lifeless> exarkun: we often test imports on staging - that needs a losa, which is going to be in fairly short supply this week - holiday season
<lifeless> exarkun: (importing to prod also requires a losa)
<exarkun> I don't think anyone will be surprised if it takes until early january for this process to be completed.
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> something you can do to test locally, if you want, is to setup a vm with launchpad in it, and run the import script yourself. https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/VirtualMachine
<exarkun> I have to figure out how to extract data from a corrupt database file first, anyway :/
<lifeless> I don't know if thats worth the effort or not.
<lifeless> ugh
<lifeless> thats less than pleasant
<exarkun> Yes
<exarkun> But it's Saturday so I'll do something fun instead, like write Python bindings for this C++ library
<lifeless> \o/
#launchpad 2010-12-19
<zatricky> Hey all. I'm at an ISP, with an Ubuntu mirror which is already listed on launchpad under a former employee's details rather than an official address. What can I do to get this rectified?
<wgrant> zatricky: Ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion and an admin can sort it out for you.
<zatricky> thanks, I'll take it there
<tim> hi all, i am trying to build a new package for gnupg2, importing the old package into git with git import-dsc. when building with git-buildpackage, the compilation fails because of `binary file contents changed' errors. how can this be resolved?
<CarlFK> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zookeepr-contributors/zookeepr/contributors/annotate/head%3A/zookeepr/model/event.py?file_id=models-20060409124320-ab387444f2f673ff
<CarlFK> why don't I see any lines?  file size says  1.5K
<prof7bit> I have some basic questions: I have a project (not on launchpad) and I would like to know how hard it would be to make it an ubuntu package and host it on launchpad. Which would be the best place to ask my (possibly stupid) questions?
<prof7bit> its a python application and I have a script that runs it all through pyinstaller copies the resulting binaries and other needed files into a fakeroot and creates a binary .deb package already but it seems launchpad needs source packages and i have not the slightest clue how to do this
<prof7bit> this is what I have used all the time to make the binary .deb http://pastebin.com/m7eSEF0j  it is probably the complete wrong way but it is the simplest I have found and it works. I assume I would hzave to throw away all this and write complicated makefiles (no clue) and setup.py (no clue about it either) to make it work?
<prof7bit> i have seen a dozen websites that explain all this as complicated as possible but I still miss the essence of it. There must be an easy way that is not twice as complicated as writing the application itself!?
<prof7bit> what is the best place to ask these questions?
<prof7bit> is there a mailinglist? the launchpad website has a zillion pages but no mention of a forum or a mailinglist for such beginners questions
<prof7bit> am I in the wrong channel?
<jelmer> prof7bit: hi
<prof7bit> hi
<jelmer> prof7bit: no, you're in the right channel but it's weekend now so there aren't a lot of people here
<jelmer> prof7bit: you would need to build a proper source package to have it built on launchpad
<jelmer> there are several packaging guides on the ubuntu wiki and the debian homepage explaining how to create packages
<jelmer> the #ubuntu-packaging channel is the primary channel for that kind of discussion
<prof7bit> i have seen some of these guides, the problem is they all seem ten times more complicated than it was for me to write my application (sorry if i sound a bit frustrated)
<jelmer> prof7bit: that script only creates a binary package, not a source package
<jelmer> prof7bit: it's also very specific to your local environment
<prof7bit> yes.  the reason is i don't know how to make a source package for the only purpose to later make this binary package, thats the reason why i made this simple script that just puts the needed files together and then calls dpkg
<jelmer> prof7bit: so other people can modify the package, and so it can be rebuilt on launchpad
<exarkun> prof7bit: https://github.com/astraw/stdeb is sort of neat and might be worth a look
<prof7bit> i assume i would have to put pyinstaller itself into the source package to make it build on the launchpad server
<jelmer> I'm not sure what pyinstaller is
<prof7bit> similar to py2exe. it packs all python files and the python interpreter and wxpython and all needed libs into one executable that has no other dependencies than gtk2
<prof7bit> so i avoid problems with people having different versions of python and wxpython installed
<prof7bit> an older version of my script ust distributed the python files themselves and i made it depending on python >= 2.5  but suddeny it broke with python 2.7 and this is what i want to avoid
<prof7bit> i'm a great fan of self-contained software that "just works". therefore my affinity to tools like py2exe or pyinstaller or static linking or bundling all dependencies in one package
<prof7bit> there are arguments against it, but i want to make things as robust and simple as possible
<exarkun> I imagine to make a source package of such a thing, you'll need to build all of those dependencies, not just include their ultimate binaries in your package
<prof7bit> (the windows version of my application would run off a thumb drive on any windows >= XP)
<prof7bit> maybe launchpad is not the optimal platform for this type of application
<exarkun> could be.  otoh, you could also just add a 'python < 2.7' dependency to your package and not bundle all the depencencies.
<exarkun> (separate topic) does it make sense to have two different piles of code beneath a single launchpad project?  in unrelated bzr branches?
<prof7bit> the 2.7 problem is solved already, it was just an example. But I also want to make a distribution which is the equivalent of the "portable" windows version: something i can simply put on a thumb drive, plug it into any ubuntu PC and ust run it from there.
<exarkun> I have my actual project and another project that's a dependency, but could easily be used elsewhere.  Can I host their code at the same place?  Or should I make a new launchpad project for the dep?
<exarkun> prof7bit: Nothing says you have to abandon your pyinstaller for other platforms.  But maybe it's not the best approach to packaging for Ubuntu.
<prof7bit> and i thought if i already have a script that builds this portable linux app i can also ust stuff the binaries into a .deb for easy permanent installation
<exarkun> prof7bit: The self-contained version for Ubuntu is a deb, and debs for all its dependencies.
<exarkun> Of course, you can also keep doing what you're doing now, but launchpad probably won't help much, because it wants to build packages for a bunch of architectures and ubuntu releases.
<exarkun> And having big binary blobs in the package definition isn't compatible with that.
<prof7bit> if i make a .deb that only contains the .py files and a start script in /usr/bin to start the application, would this be a binary or a source deb or something else?
<prof7bit> it would not be able to create a binary deb but it could run from the .py files already
<prof7bit> but it would be a "binary" in the sense that it contains runnable code
<prof7bit> simple exmple: a .deb that only contains /usr/bin/hello.py
<prof7bit> nothing else
<prof7bit> what would this be? a source or a binary?
<prof7bit> it could be installed without problems and then run, so it would be a "binary", wouldn't it?
<exarkun> I only sort of know what I'm talking about now, but I think you're misunderstanding the difference between source and binary packages
<prof7bit> but if i upload this as a source package to launchpad what would happen on the server?
<prof7bit> what would it try to do with it?
<exarkun> it will do the only thing it knows how to do, build binary packages out of it
<exarkun> that mostly means "run a makefile you provide"
<exarkun> and now I'm in danger of telling you completely made up things, so don't ask me any more questions about this :)
<prof7bit> what would i put into this makefile? would it just be empty and do nothing (/usr/bin/hello.py is already executable)
<prof7bit> and *where* do i put this makefile?
<prof7bit> there is no source folder, there is only /usr/bin/hello.py
<prof7bit> (sorry if i sound too frustrated, but i only see a myriad of overcomplicated things to achieve such a simpla task as ust copying one file into the directory where it belongs)
 * exarkun shrugs
<exarkun> making debian packages isn't trivial, no doubt about that
<exarkun> I'd answer more of your questions, but I always give up at about this point
<prof7bit> making a deb that ust works is actually quite eaysy (see my script, just copy the files where they belong and then dpkg -b) , what makes it complicated is the distinction of source and binary and the need for makefiles and other complicated things.
 * exarkun shrugs
<smo_> hi
<smo_> where can i find the list of supported sections in the debian/control file ?
<smo_> Rejected:
<smo_> gmediafinder_0.1-1.dsc: Unknown section 'AudioVideo'
<smo_> ...
<gusnan> smo_, http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<smo_> thanks gusnan
<smo_> ok, second thing i don t understand, i just made a change for the section in my debian/control file, i do the debuild... then reupload with dput and i have rejected package: File gmediafinder_0.1-1.debian.tar.gz already exists in Gstyle PPA, but uploaded version has different contents
<smo_> i go in my pool, redownload the original orig.tar.gz, redo the debuild -S again and still rejected ???
<smo_> oh sorry
<bdrung> why doesn't launchpad know the ISC license?
<smo_> raaaah, debuild regenerate my .debian.tar.gz file each time, how can i bypass it please?
<micahg> smo_: it's supposed to
<smo_> ok but my package is rejected for that
<smo_> File gmediafinder_0.1-1.debian.tar.gz already exists in Gstyle PPA, but uploaded version has different contents
<smo_> ...
<micahg> smo_: only if it's the same version, you can't upload the same version twice
<smo_> so what must i do? ^^
<wgrant> bdrung: Only a few common licenses from each category are listed.
<wgrant> smo_: Change the version number. It is conventional to do call the version version 0.1-0ppa1, the second 0.1-0ppa2, etc.
<smo_> ok wgrant
<smo_> thx
<RenatoSilva> Ursinha-afk: help me please
#launchpad 2011-12-12
<geser> are there any problems with logging in to LP? I get either an timeout or internal server error
<wgrant> geser: Yeha, we have some DB issues at the moment.
<wgrant> geser: Trying to sort them out...
<mrevell> Hi
<danhg> Morning
<jml> Does Launchpad not send emails on build success?
<bigjools> no
<bigjools> this has been raised many times
<geser> jml: no, only on build/upload failures (and also no mail if the build is in dependency wait)
<jml> ok, thanks.
<Guest52098> this ?
<roundcube> Hello, I have some troubles with the translations system on lp.net. Is there anybody who can help me?
<bigjools> jtv might be able to help if he's still around
<jtv> roundcube: what's the problem?
<jtv> Is this still the upload approvals?
<roundcube> No, it's something else now :-(
<roundcube> I imported files with language code sv_SE which were successfully assigned to "Swedish (Sweden)" and somebody started adding missing texts.
<roundcube> Then suddenly the "Swedish (Sweden)" entry disappeared from the list of translations and instead "Swedish" showed up with 0 translated texts.
<roundcube> See https://translations.launchpad.net/roundcubemail/trunk
<roundcube> The imported and updated sv_SE translations are still there but just not listed in the survey. I can access them by altering the URL to https://translations.launchpad.net/roundcubemail/trunk/+lang/sv_SE
<jtv> roundcube: sounds like maybe something changed in your browser settings.  It tells Launchpad which languages you're interested in.
<roundcube> Now, I'm not swedish but clicked "View all languages"
<jtv> By the way, you almost certainly want “Swedish” (sv) and not “Swedish (Sweden)” (sv_SE).
<roundcube> And it's not listed there.
<jtv> Ah.  That list wouldn't show sv_SE normally, since it's a language that shouldn't normally be used.
<jtv> But people whose configuration says they are interested in sv_SE would still be able to see it.
<roundcube> But it existed in the list of languages some days ago.
<jtv> (By the way, this is _only_ a matter of what languages show up in that list; you can still see the sv_SE translations by accessing the sv ones and replacing the “sv” in the URL with “sv_SE”).
<jtv> It was in the list of “all languages”?
<roundcube> Yep, that's what I did but not all people are as creative to start manipulating the url.
<jtv> No, and we don't want them to.  :)
<roundcube> Yes, it was listed there as far as I can remember.
<roundcube> So how can I move the translated texts from sv_SE to sv then?
<jtv> One way is to export them from sv_SE and import them to sv.
<jtv> It may also be possible to select sv_SE as a guide when translating to sv, but I'm not sure and it's probably more work at any rate.
<roundcube> OK. And can I also remove the existing sv_SE translations afterwards. Not that people work on the wrong language.
<jtv> That's a bit painful.  :(
<jtv> It can be done if really needed, but it takes time and involves multiple people.
<roundcube> OK, let me try to download sv_SE and re-import it to sv first.
<roundcube> One more thing:
<roundcube> The untranslated status count doesn't update after somebody added some missing texts.
<roundcube> I saw several tickets on answers.launchpad.net and they all say it's fixed.
<jtv> roundcube: check that those questions are recent though.  I'm not sure whether the statistics updater has been overhauled yet.
<wgrant> jtv, roundcube: Statistics updates are working for distribution templates at the moment, but not project ones.
<wgrant> The fix for those landed yesterday.
<wgrant> It's blocked behind QA now, but will hopefully be deployed in the next dayish.
<roundcube> wgrant, Great news!
<jtv> What fix was deployed exactly?
<wgrant> jtv: pofilestatsjobs are written, deployed and working for distribution templates.
<jtv> What do they update exactly?  <template, language>?
<jtv> With optional language?
<wgrant> They update a POFile.
<wgrant> Which is <template, language>, I guess.
<wgrant> (right?)
<jtv> I know that they update a POFile, but what exactly does one of these jobs cover?
<jtv> And when are they generated exactly?
<wgrant> jtv: A whole POFile.
<jtv> Only a POFile?
<wgrant> The job just does 'self.pofile.updateStatistics()'
<jtv> So… we generate a bunch of these for each single translation update?
<jtv> Since changing 1 string can affect multiple POFiles…
<wgrant> Not sure.
 * wgrant checks the code.
<wgrant> Hmmmmmmmmm.
<wgrant> That is suspicious.
<wgrant> It just replaced the self.pofile.updateStatistics call in translationmessage's _redirectToNextPage with a job scheduling.
<wgrant> Which seems irrelevant to the underlying problem.
<wgrant> r14364, if you want to look
<jtv> Not tonight, thanks.
<jtv> Holiday.
<jtv> The updateStatistics is only one part of the problem.
<jtv> And unless POFile.updateStatistics has been modified to look up & update other POFiles that it may be sharing translations with, this is indeed irrelevant.
<jtv> There are two underlying problems, really:
<jtv> 1. That update took time that we didn't want to take out of the handling of the request.
<jtv> This is a positively ancient documented problem.
<jtv> 2. It wasn't enough now that, through message sharing, the update can affect multiple POFiles.
<jtv> We have been relying on the pofile statistics updater to scrub pofile statistics that we hadn't gotten around to updating.
<jtv> And unfortunately the pofile statistics updater has been suffering agonizing holdups — mostly from DBLoopTuner backoff, if memory serves.
<jtv> If the page submission now fires off a job that updates the stats for just the POFile that's being edited, then we have achieved the worst of both worlds:
<jtv> we'd no longer have instant updates, meaning that the user is presented with a view of statistics that does not include their latest changes, but also the sharing pofiles no longer get updated.
<roundcube> Thanks guys for taking care of this. It's much apreciated!
<bac> hi sinzui
<sinzui> Hi bac
<bac> sinzui:  i just looked on niobium and you have no vouchers...not surprisingly
<bac> sinzui:  iow, it is an isd issue
<sinzui> They have not released the code fix to the last bug. I think humans need to update the data until the real fix is deployed
<bac> sinzui:  ugh
<bac> abentley:  does lp-submit require lp_review plugin to get the template?
<abentley> bac: It requires the lpreview_body plugin
<bac> abentley:  thanks!
<bdmurray> Has anybody looked at https://launchpad.net/~osfs ? The team owner seems to be adding lots of people to the team without talking to anybody
<jtv> bdmurray: and in alphabetical order too, looks like.
<jtv> That has some worrying implications.
<bdmurray> jtv: yes, more or less. and yes
<jtv> Could you report this on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<jtv> That way the next help contact will get around to it.
<lifeless> bdmurray: note that sabdfl has been in the team since it was created - hard to tell if its spam, or just folk being added after a council meeting of some sort
<kirkland> lifeless: bdmurray: i just unsubscribed myself from ~osfs, looks like spam to me
<savvas> can someone stop/delete/cancel all to-be-built packages of a recipe? 4 currently pending build: https://code.launchpad.net/~ffmulticonverter/+recipe/ffmulticonverter-daily
<savvas> I forgot to change the debian package version and want to try again, I guess no harm done there, but.. I don't want to stress the servers :)
<savvas> ignore the request, I'll just wait :)
<audifahrer> Hi
<audifahrer> Could someone explain me why my receipe isn't building: https://code.launchpad.net/~tux-style/+recipe/eetxx-daily . It claims about missing dependency libeflxx, but this is available in the same project: https://code.launchpad.net/~tux-style/+recipe/eflxx-daily . I don't understand this.
<MeQuerSat> Filed a bug a while ago, which is a pretty damn big bug. No response so far. What to do?
<tumbleweed> audifahrer: did you upload them at the same time? libeflxx-dev probably wasn't built yet
<MeQuerSat> So what should I do?
<flacoste> MeQuerSat: did it get a priority?
<MeQuerSat> nope
<flacoste> MeQuerSat: give me the bug number, and I'll give it one :-)
<MeQuerSat> 887233
<flacoste> MeQuerSat: ah, that's not a Launchpad bug, that's a bug in Ubuntu
<flacoste> i suggest asking on #ubuntu-qa
<MeQuerSat> ok, will do that
<MeQuerSat> thanks
<MeQuerSat> uhm, I think you mean another channel?
<MeQuerSat> #ubuntu-qa is empty
<flacoste> MeQuerSat: sorry, the channel is actually #ubuntu-quality
<MeQuerSat> ok, thanks
<flacoste> audifahrer: the package depends on itself?
<flacoste> audifahrer: sorry, i got the etxx and eflxx confused
<flacoste> audifahrer: why does apt thinks libeflxx-dev is a virtual package?
<flacoste> audifahrer: or is it debhelper > 7 that might be a problem in lucid?
<flacoste> audifahrer: anyway, i suggest you get some packaging help in #ubuntu-motu
<audifahrer> flacoste: ok, I'll try #ubuntu-motu
<audifahrer> debhelper Version: 7.4.15ubuntu1 is in lucid
<audifahrer> tumbleweed: If think it was yet build. But I requested a new build.
<audifahrer> now
<micahg> flacoste: what do you think about adding a note to /topic about packaging support in #ubuntu-packaging?
<flacoste> micahg: it's a good one, it should probably be also on the PackagingGuide
<flacoste> since i sent somebody to #ubuntu-motu based on it :-)
<flacoste> audifahrer: #ubuntu-packaging might be even a better channel than #ubuntu-moty
<micahg> heh, for distro packaging #ubuntu-motu is good, for non-distro packaging or packaging in general, we have #ubuntu-packaging
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to earlier hardware failure | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<micahg> flacoste: thanks
<mrevell> danhg, matsubara-afk, huwshimi: Skype?
<matsubara> mrevell, I'm onlin
<matsubara> online
<mrevell> cool :)
<mrevell> matsubara, I'll start the call
<mrevell> Hello
<mrevell> I am speaking
#launchpad 2011-12-13
<lifeless> OOPS-4c6b0326b36d153acd8dbfe091a35a
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=4c6b0326b36d153acd8dbfe091a35a
<manuchill> anyone can help me out on a badsig error i get on the google chrome ppa? i've managed to get the virtualbox one i also have to fix, but the google one still gives me the badsig error
<mrevell> Halloooo
<czajkowski> morning all
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to earlier hardware failure | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join irc://irc.freenode.grahambinns.com/#ubuntu-packaging
<madhu> Hi guys..have created a project in Launchpad and a new team. How can I associate team with the project?
<madhu> got the answer. thanks.
<jml> I'm waiting a very long time on a branch pull. Anything up on Launchpad's end?
<jml> Hmm. Ctrl-C plus restart seemed to make it help.
<manuchill> anyone can help me out on a badsig error i get on the google chrome ppa? i've managed to get the virtualbox one i also have to fix, but the google one still gives me the badsig error
<bigjools> manuchill: how did you add the PPA?
<manuchill> via the update manager (ubuntu lucid) > settings > other software.... but this was more than a year ago i did that
<bigjools> I suggest removing and re-adding it then
<manuchill> does that solve the following message "The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG.." ?
<czajkowski> cprofitt: aloha
<cprofitt> hello folks -- I just changed some details on my loco team to comply with the naming conventions. When doing so I had to select a subscription policy and was not able to leave it as an open team. Can some one assist with sleuthing out why that is?
<cprofitt> hello czajkowski
<czajkowski> mrevell: any idea who we can poke ?
<bigjools> manuchill: the problem is that your local machine doesn't seem to have the right archive signature.  Removing and adding should fix that.
<bigjools> does it have a PPA?
<bigjools> cprofitt: ^
<cprofitt> not that I am aware of, but let me check
<cprofitt> Nothing is listed under the PPA section
<mrevell> cprofitt, czajkowski: I believe we prevented loco teams from having open policies because of their membership of the overall loco team, which has a moderated policy. Am I right sinzui?
<psusi> I'm trying to link a bug report to the upstream bug tracker for emacs... lp says it knows emacs uses debbugs.gnu.org, but says it does not recognize the bug tracker at this url when I enter http://debbugs.gnu.org/cgi/bugreport.cgi?bug=10285
<geser> bigjools: do you have an explanation why there are two published packages for mysql-common in precise (check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/mysql-common)?
<bigjools> today just gets better and better
<czajkowski> bigjools: it was quiet for a long time to be fair ;)
<bigjools> geser: it's had an override
<bigjools> universe will get removed later
<sinzui> mrevell, cprofitt, czajkowski: not exactly. locos can be open if they are a member of a open or delegated teams
<bigjools> czajkowski: it was? :)
<manuchill> # sudo -s -H
<manuchill> # apt-get clean
<manuchill> # rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<manuchill> # rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<manuchill> # apt-get clean
<manuchill> # apt-get update
<czajkowski> sinzui: aloha there!
<manuchill> bigjools, ^^ is what i did
<manuchill> didn't solve it
<czajkowski> sinzui: mrevell cprofitt and Ny is part of the approved locoteams
<sinzui> Many locos have chosen to have moderated/restricted teams so all members teams must also be exclusive
<bigjools> manuchill: that's not correct, you need to remove the PPA from your sources list
<geser> bigjools: I mean both 5.5.17-4ubuntu6 is published (it getting moved to main again right now) and also 5.1.58-1ubuntu3 (listed in the middle of that page)
<sinzui> The spanish set of locos tend to be exclusive because of a few teams that do not want to be inclusive
<sinzui> or cannot be inclusive because the team has a paa
<cprofitt> sinzui: in the case of NY I would like the team to be open if possible
<bigjools> geser: is it an arch-indep binary?
<bigjools> it is.... which means
<bigjools> other packages need to be superseded first
<sinzui> cprofitt, ask one or more of its super teams to change their policies to open or delegated
<cprofitt> if it can not be that is fine, but was trying to determine what was the connection that was causing it to not allow being open
<bigjools> geser: all of the other arch-dependent binaries built from that source need to be superseded first, then it'll supersede the arch-indep one, which means the source can then be superseded
<manuchill> bigjools, removed it, what's next?
<bigjools> geser: ah I see why - armhf is still building
<bigjools> manuchill: re-add it; it'll download the signature again
<cprofitt> thanks sinzui
<bigjools> geser: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.1/5.1.58-1ubuntu3/+build/2965961
<psusi> there seems to be somethihng wrong with the upstream bug tracker association on lp for emacs.. it appears to ahve the correct url, but isn't able to pull the bugs
<geser> bigjools: thx, so it will go away automatically once armhf tried to build mysql-5.1?
<bigjools> it should do, yes
<geser> I guess it will end in an upload failure as mysql-common in the archive is more recent :(
<manuchill> bigjools, error remains after re-adding unfortunately
<bigjools> manuchill: which PPA?
<bigjools> and how are you adding?
<manuchill> via update manager > settings > other software,  "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable main"
<bigjools> manuchill: ah, I can't help you then.  This is not a PPA.  You need to talk to Google.
<manuchill> bigjools, mm, oke that's a shame
<manuchill> bigjools, thanks for the help though
<LimeBurst> Hi. I recently submitted some translation for an OpenIntent app. But the untranslated count does not change. Can anyone help me how this works?
<czajkowski> sinzui: it may have something to do with the etherpad issue set up for uds
<sinzui> I believe cprofitt suspects that too
<cprofitt> I am checking with jorge now
<cprofitt> it is the only team NY was a sub-team of that was listed as moderator
<cprofitt> all other teams were listed as delegated
<cprofitt> sinzui: will I be able to detect a change immediately once the change is made?
<sinzui> cprofitt, no :(
<cprofitt> how long does it take? jcastro made the change.
<sinzui> the change is immediate
<cprofitt> then that was not the issue...
<cprofitt> carp
<cprofitt> not sure what it would be then. that was the only team that was delegated
<sinzui> cprofitt, I do not see anything blocking the change to the subscription policy
<flacoste> LimeBurst: bug 903532
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 903532 in Launchpad itself "Translations statistics not being updated" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903532
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to earlier hardware failure | Translation statistics are not being updated reliably: bug 903532 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help
<LimeBurst> flacoste: Thanks!
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to earlier hardware failure | Translation statistics are not being updated reliably: bug 903532 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help
<sinzui> cprofitt, Is there a pending invitation for the team to be a member of a restricted/moderated team?
<cprofitt> ah... not that I am aware of
<sinzui> cprofitt, what is the message when you try to change the team to open from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ny/+edit
<cprofitt> open is not a listed option
<cprofitt> when I changed the team name and the short name to comply with the standard it gave me an error that I had to choose a subscription policy
<cprofitt> the only two options are restricted or moderated
 * sinzui thinks
<sinzui> cprofitt, did the team ever own a project or is a security contact? Those teams must be exclusive to prevent bad people from getting access to private bugs and branches
 * sinzui queries db to look at history
<cprofitt> sinzui: it may have... I have not controlled the LP team the entire life cycle
<sinzui> cprofitt, It does not own a project now, so there is no issue, but the old project might be stopping this. If I can locate it, I can ask a losa to fix it
<cprofitt> cool.
<cprofitt> I appreciate all the help sinzui
<sinzui> cprofitt, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-newyork-us which you cannot see is owned by your team. I will ask a losa to change the owner
<cprofitt> thanks... great that you found it.
<sinzui> cprofitt, try changing the team now
<cprofitt> yep, it works now
<cprofitt> thanks sinzui!!
<sinzui> excellent. Now I need to find the related bug to this
<czajkowski> sinzui: see this is why you rock :)
<cprofitt> sinzui: I did not file one... should I do that and give you the link?
<sinzui> There is an old bug about deactivated projects that prevent users and teams from creating/changing other things. A deactivated project often needs to be given to ~registry to fix something else
<cprofitt> sounds good sinzui. Thanks again.
<highvoltage> hey! this group added me (and aparently a bunch of others) without really asking. not sure if it counts as launchpad spam but I thought I'd report it anyway.
<highvoltage> https://launchpad.net/~osfs
<berco> bigjools: ping. Not sure you can help me. But here is my issue: I deleted a few hours ago a package (libdrm) in my private PPA https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/omap-trunk and now I want to upload a new one. However, it keeps saying "rejected" beacause  "File libdrm_2.4.26-1ubuntu1+ti1.0.diff.gz already exists in TI OMAP trunk PPA". It should have been removed when I marked the package for deletion. This is usually what happens. Can y
<ricotz> bigjools, hello, would you be so kind and bump the build priority of this build? https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+build/3006804
<ampelbein_> berco: You can't upload the same version twice. You should bump the version (to 1ubuntu1+ti1.1 for example)
<berco> ampelbein_: even if it was deleted?
<ampelbein_> berco: Yes, even then.
<dpm> hi all, we'd like to start generating language packs for Precise. Is there any losa available to help me setting these up? It's just a matter of updating the current cron job in Launchpad to cater for the changes in the schedule at: https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<berco> Ampelbein: ok, thanks. I'll bump the version
<thedac> dpm: I can in a few minutes
<dpm> thedac, excellent, thanks!
<seaLne> hi "reuben03" subscribed me to the "OFS" group https://launchpad.net/~osfs without asking, no idea who he is, not sure if he is maybe doing that for other people as well (i unsubscribed)
<thedac> dpm: this was the export schedule: https://pastebin.canonical.com/57049/
<thedac> and this is what it will become: https://pastebin.canonical.com/57053/
<dpm> thedac, reviewing it now...
<thedac> dpm: do you know the name of the script for the builds? I can't seem to locate it
<dpm> thedac, I don't know the name of the script, sorry :/
<dpm> thedac, the change looks good, thanks
<thedac> ok, I'll let you know when I find the scripts for the language pack builds
<thedac> dpm: it doesn't look like a "build" script but the other script that refers to the versions is /srv/lpstats.canonical.com/scripts/lp-get-ul10nstats.py
<thedac> does that sound right?
<dpm> thedac, oh, I hadn't understood your question, I get you now. You don't have to worry about the cron job for the language pack builds, that happens outside Launchpad
<thedac> aha, ok
<dpm> thedac, however, it would be great if the statistics script, which is unrelated to the language packs, could be updated. I filed an RT for that, let me dig it out...
<thedac> yeah, since I am here. It would be good to get it all straight
<dpm> thedac, https://portal.admin.canonical.com/49869
<thedac> dpm: thanks
<thedac> dpm: are we removing natty from the stats?
<dpm> thedac, no, let's leave it until it reaches EOL. We will not do regular langpack updates, but we might want to do occasional ones, and it'd be great to keep the stats during its life cycle
<thedac> dpm: ok, got it
<dpm> thanks a lot thedac! :)
#launchpad 2011-12-14
<ttx> Just in case nobody reported it yet: login.launchpad.net times out
<ttx> "504 Gateway Time-out"
<danhg> Morning
<wgrant> ttx: Yeah, the DB has fallen over a little again. Should be back soon.
<ttx> wgrant: thanks !
<wgrant> (only some users are broken)
<wgrant> Sadly it is mostly the important ones.
<ttx> wgrant: hehe. I guess only the people having to refresh their SSO tokens ?
<ttx> wgrant: or just a partition of the users ?
<wgrant> ttx: Should all be back now.
<ttx> wgrant: yes, cheers!
<soren> bigjools: I'm hitting bug 798957 again, but this time, it seems the upload actually is rejected.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<bigjools> soren: if it is, it's unrelated
<soren> bigjools: I can't be caused by your recent change?
<bigjools> soren: the yet-to-land change? :)
<wgrant> bigjools: process-upload just scriptactivity-whinged.
<bigjools> yay
<wgrant> Someone may have thrown langpacks at us, I guess.
<soren> bigjools: Oh, I see.
<wgrant> Regardless, it is likely relevant to soren's issue...
<soren> wgrant, bigjools: So... What to do?
<bigjools> soren: one sec
<TeTeT> hi, I'm admin of the lotus-isv team, but can't make other team members admin from https://launchpad.net/~lotus-isv/+members
<geser> IIRC you need to be owner for this
<TeTeT> geser: thanks, I see, Brian is the owner, but he left Canonical. Any admin here that can assign the team to me?
<geser> file a question against LP if you don't get a reply
<james_w> hi, are mp diffs not updating?
<james_w> I've seen 3 reports in the last few minutes
<james_w> or maybe they are just a little slow today
<scott-work> i accidentally create two teams for the ubuntu studio website.  can someone help me delete or hide one of them?
<kiko> they can be merged
<scott-work> kiko, can you provide instructions or link to instructions on how to do this?
<kiko> thing is, I used to be able to do this
<scott-work> kiko: sorry, i mis-typed, these are teams
<scott-work> are NOT teams
<scott-work> these are projects
<kiko> OH
<kiko> that's different
<scott-work> yeah :/
<gustonegro> hi, I'm trying to creat a mailing list for my project.
<gustonegro> It says you need to be a team admin first.....but, how do I create and admin a team in LP?
<scott-work> gustonegro: does this help?  https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/CreatingAndRunning
<gustonegro> scott-work: yes, thanks.
<scott-work> :)
<gustonegro> might help to have a link from the mailing list help page to there
<gustonegro> hmm...seems like future subscribers of my list will need a LP account.  is that true?
<scott-work> gustonegro: probably since it is hosted in launchpad
<gustonegro> ah too bad.  I'd like to have a list the is open to a more general public.
<gustonegro> also, it's be helpful if  https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/CreatingAndRunning   had some header in bold that says "Creating a Team"
<gustonegro> the link to https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam is somewhat hidden in the intro text.
<gustonegro> for a team "contact address", what kind of notifications will be sent?
<gustonegro> will these be admin notificiations?  if so, I don't want these sent to all team members.
<gustonegro> also, LP won't let me use my own email address as team contact ...says it is already registerd to me.
<lifeless> thats right
<lifeless> we can only have one person or team in the system with a given contact address, because we assume mail *from* that address is from that person-or-team.
<gustonegro> lifeless: oh.  hmm.  so I have to use another email addy to get the notifications sent to me?
<lifeless> no, if you are in the team, notifications to the team will go to you
<lifeless> but you said you wanted a mailing list
<lifeless> do you really want a mailing list, or do you just want a way to let multiple folk get notifications ?
<gustonegro> I guess I'm not sure what the notifications are going to be
<lifeless> ok, just don't set a contact address
<gustonegro> are these admin notifications that are meant only for a list administrators?
<lifeless> its -only- there for working with external lists.
<lifeless> (and confusing folk making teams for the first time)
<gustonegro> :)
<gustonegro> is there any way to link a team to a project?
<gustonegro> visually or logically....so that visitors to the LP site can find the team from the project and vice versa?
<lifeless> I put references in the project description
<lifeless> e.g. https://launchpad.net/python-oops
<gustonegro> I am really confused how members, teams, projects, mailing lists all fit together on LP.
<gustonegro> how do I link the code from my project to the team?
<gustonegro> or, should I have created the team first?
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so teams are groups of people (including other teams)
<lifeless> mailing lists are when you say 'this group of people want to be able to talk together via email with archives' - just like a normal list... except we do it by marking one team as being a list
<lifeless> the teams name becomes the list address on lists.launchpad.net, and it gets an archive.
<lifeless> projects and teams relate via roles - 'bug supervisor', 'driver' etc. So lists don't really relate there. I have a bug open asking for a way to say 'this is the list for this project'
<lifeless> code is for a project and an owner - the person that owns the branch. That can be a team.
<lifeless> does this help at all ?
<gustonegro> yeah, ....I'm trying to wrap my head around it all.
<gustonegro> thanks
<Corey> Hmm.  Can I use pull-lp-source to pull sources from a PPA?  I attempt this and keep getting "the package does not exist in the Ubuntu primary archive in 'lucid'"
<micahg> Corey: no, it's for pulling packages from Ubuntu, once you add a PPA with add-apt-repository, you should be able to use apt-get source on it though
 * micahg wonders if that should be renamed
<mounirb> bazaar is retruning Permission denied (publickey) when I try to get code from launchpad, who should I talk to fix this?
<Peng> mounirb: Most likely Launchpad doesn't have your correct SSH key registered.
<mounirb> Peng, is this something I can fix myself? or I need IS to fix it?
<Peng> mounirb: You need to do cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub and copy and paste it into the box on Launchpad
<Peng> mounirb: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<mounirb> Peng - thank you
<Corey> micahg: Hmm.  I'm trying to take a package in a PPA, change a few things, and resubmit it.  What's the "proper" workflow for this?
<Corey> Or anyone, really. :)
#launchpad 2011-12-15
<SudoKing> how do you report a spam comment? :)
<StevenK> File a question
<StevenK> Or link the bug here, and we'll hide the comment
<SudoKing> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/526303/comments/9
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 526303 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "32 bit OpenGL broken on 64 bit 9.10" [Undecided,Expired]
<StevenK> SudoKing: I've hidden that comment. Thanks for telling us!
<SudoKing> :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<mrevell> Hey
<aviksil> Is there any workaround for this vcsimport failure: https://code.launchpad.net/~x3lectric/xbmc/xbmc_git_dev
<czajkowski> bacon sandwich is the food of gods first thing in the morning
<bigjools> czajkowski: s/first thing in the morning//
<czajkowski> bigjools: any time of the day :)
<czajkowski> bigjools: however I'm lacking milk to make a cuppa tea :(
<bigjools> there you go :)
<caribou> morning
<caribou> quick question : how long does it takes for files to be deleted from the PPA area once they've been deleted on the web I/F ?
<caribou> I made a mistake in my PPA so I deleted the package. Now it refuses to accept a new upload claiming that the files are there already
<caribou> even though I deleted them
<bigjools> caribou: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/990
<caribou> bigjools: thanks. I should have known better & RTFM :)
<bigjools> it's a common question :)
<caribou> bigjools: Normal, I'm a noobie at building packages & PPA
<ajf_> would anyone have any idea what this dependency problem is caused by? It builds fine on natty/precise/oneric/maverick. It says pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy is "BROKEN" and has an unmet dependency on dh-autoreconf
<ajf_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/87494954/buildlog.txt.gz
<ajf_> this is a lynx build
<ajf_> I am using dh-autoreconf in my rules file and put it in the control file... is the problem that dh-autoreconf is only in backports and the pbuilder on launchpad won't use backports?
<czajkowski> ajf_: morning
<ajf_> oh, hello, you've caught me using ubuntu :oD
<odony> gmb: hello, do you think bug 904683 could be a consequence of the build delays due to HW failure?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 904683 in Launchpad itself "Updating branch seems to last forever" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904683
<odony> gmb: not sure if this is what you mean by "build delays"... and if it is, how can we fix such a 'dead' branch?
<gmb> odony, No, I don't think so; I think it's part of a separate bug (bug 808930, for reference) which I'm currently working on debugging.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 808930 in Launchpad itself "Timeout running branch scanner job" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808930
<gmb> odony, If you've got a stuck branch it might be worth adding a new commit (even if nothing changes; `bzr ci --unchanged` should work for you) and pushing again.
<gmb> odony, I'll make a note on 904683 that it could be linked to 808930
<czajkowski> ajf_: get your issue resolved?
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to earlier hardware failure | Translation statistics are not being updated reliably: bug 903532 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help
 * gmb notes that he wasn't official help contact today; apologies for the confusion.
<geser> how does LP sort comments in a bug? by comment number or by creation time of the comment?
<czajkowski> gmb: wait there is an offical day help person like canonical-is?
<czajkowski> bigjools: you about?
<gmb> czajkowski, Yes, though things are a bit confused this week due to vacations and sprints.
<ajf_> Just wondering how/if I can use backports for build time dependencies in a lynx PPA build. Though, I wonder if there was some other alternative to dh-autoreconf that was supposed to be used in lynx if it's not in the main repositories.
<gmb> geser, By creation time; the numbers are added afterwards.
<geser> ajf_: you can let your PPA (build-)depend on other PPAs (not sure if backports work too) or you can copy the needed packages into your PPA
<geser> gmb: ah that explains the ordering in bug #904179. what is used for comments sent my mail? the time when they got processed or when they got sent? (compare the timestamp for comment #2 with the timestamps in the activity log)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 904179 in fex (Ubuntu) "Please merge fex 20111129-1 (universe) from Debian unstable " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904179
<gmb> geser, Without digging into the mail processing code I'd guess it's the time that they're processed that's used.
<czajkowski> gmb: ahh didn't know that was just looking for someone to help wiht ajf_ comment from 12:13
<gmb> czajkowski, Then I'm the wrong person to ask in many, many ways :). bigjools, StevenK or wgrant would be my first stops for that one.
<czajkowski> aye bigjools was my next ping
<czajkowski> :)
<geser> gmb: I found it irritating in that bug to read the comment about nothing to upload when the comment before it had a debdiff attached (until I looked at the activity log and then the comments numbers)
<ajf_> gmb: hmm ok thanks. I may do that then. I thought dh-autoreconf had been the preferred way to do this for a while, so I'm surprised it seems to be backports for lynx, but I could be wrong there.~
<geser> the activity log shows that they got added after that comment, yet sort before it
<lifeless> the sort is by date
<lifeless> we trust the send date on received email
<lifeless> the comment numbers are allocated sequentially and represent the order received
<gmb> One of these days I'm going to write a bzr plugin for grepping lifeless's memory.
<bigjools> mine just needs more space
<czajkowski> bigjools: due an upgrade eh
<bigjools> how can he help ye czajkowski?
<bigjools> errm "I" help
<czajkowski> bigjools: ajf_ had a comment at 12:12
<bigjools> I have a vague recollection of debhelper being in backports
<bigjools> you need to go into the "edit dependencies" on the PPA page
<bigjools> you can change where it pulls deps from Ubuntu
<bigjools> it's normally only -updates and -security
<bigjools> or you can copy the relevant package into the PPA if you don't want crackports
<lifeless> gmb: this one I know due to causing the situation
<gmb> Ah.
<lifeless> gmb: when I fixed 'comment numbers are unstable when mails dated in the past are received'
<lifeless> gmb: -and-
<lifeless> gmb: when I fixed 'to render comment 1450 on bug 1, we load and lazy evaluate all 1500 comments'
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<lifeless> gmb: to avoid having to evaluate them all I stored the comment number in the db, which trivially fixed the unstable nature by storing it forever :)
<gmb> lifeless, Right, I'm with you. Fair enough. When people say they "caused the situation" in bugs, I think back to some of the truly weird XXXs that I've removed over the years, most of which carried the name of one of two developers.
<lifeless> gmb: then of course, I found the horror of the grouping code.
<gmb> Heh.
<gmb> Yes, well.
<gmb> The least said, the better...
<lifeless> It would be nice to shove that into the db as a directly queryable collection too
<gmb> Agreed.
<lifeless> which rmeinds me
<lifeless> gmb: did you see the two bugs with jaxa comment loading?
<gmb> Hmm. No, not that I recall.
<ajf_> bigjools: thank you :) I'll try copying dh-autoreconf, adding a dependency on backports to the PPA seems a bit overkill for one little build time dependency.
<lifeless> gmb: ~2 weeks back, am looking
<ajf_> czajkowski: thanks
<czajkowski> ajf_: np
<gmb> lifeless, Ah, then I may well have seen them and forgotten.
<jonnor_work> Hi. I am interested in integrating my build-bot with Launchpad. I want to trigger builds in LP from my buildbot, and get the status of the builds on completion/failure. Is there API for this?
<jonnor_work> I found https://help.launchpad.net/API, but is it available on the launchpad.net instance?
<lifeless> gmb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/893375
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 867593 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #893375 Displayed number of comments hidden is sometimes +1 to the actual value" [Critical,Triaged]
<lifeless> jonnor_work: yes, it is
<lifeless> gmb: bah, its a dupe. Follow the chain. Note the assignee: )
<lifeless> gmb: also bug 818456
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 818456 in Launchpad itself "Hidden comments expander fails with out-of-order emails ("-1 comments hidden")" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818456
<lifeless> gmb: we ave an lp-upstream-tools project ?!
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lp-upstream-tools/+bug/334456
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 334456 in Launchpad Upstream Tools "Stops working intermittently" [Undecided,New]
<gmb> lifeless, Ahah. I've unassigned myself - not something I'm working on at the moment, sadly.
<gmb> lifeless, Note the date on that lovely upstream-tools bug, too
<gmb> You'd have to ask jcastro, but I don't think that that's used any more, somehow...
<dobey> how does one unsubscribe a team from receiving bug mail on a source package with the new bugs UI? i only see a way to stop myself getting e-mails, rather than unsubscribing the team now :-/
<mthaddon> yofel: howdy - are you doing a bunch of connections to LP codehosting at the moment?
<mthaddon> (like some scripts or such)
<yofel> likely
<mthaddon> yofel: we're seeing a lot of connections as your username - can you check if it's more than usual?
<mthaddon> and of course, now I say that I'm not seeing as much any more
<mthaddon> or maybe I am...
<yofel> still?
<mthaddon> not *right now*
<yofel> ok, then I know the source - I have a script that runs a few bzr updates regulary.
<yofel> Seems I set it to like every 10 minutes once and never turned that back down
<mthaddon> ah, gotcha
<mthaddon> if you could scale it back a bit that'd be appreciated
<yofel> sure, no problem
<mthaddon> thx
<odony> gmb: btw thanks for your answers, couldn't reply earlier :-)
<gmb> odony: Np.
<mpt> danhg, hi, are you still looking for status/importance testers?
<odony> gmb: it definitely looks like a duplicate of bug  808930 indeed... so you're saying a new scan will be initiated for any new commit, and there's a chance the scan will not timeout next time?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 808930 in Launchpad itself "Timeout running branch scanner job" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808930
<gmb> odony, Yes, that's correct. Although I don't know how _great_ the chance of the scan not timing out actually is.
<odony> gmb, the bug seems to data back to july, but we're only starting to experience it this week AFAICT. Branch history size would be a determining factor here? Or is it too contingent to other unpredictable load during scanner job execution to tell?
<gmb> odony, We think it's history size that's the problem, but we're not 100% certain yet. It's definitely a death-by-SQL issue, though.
<gmb> odony, AIUI, Launchpad still does something that bzr stopped doing years ago, which is storing the entire history rather than storing tip and walking the graph to get previous revisions.
<odony> gmb: aww, that sounds like a tricky thing to fix :-/
<gmb> Somewhat, yeah.
<brendand> anything up with launchpad? i keep getting:
<brendand> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<brendand> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<gmb> odony,  Luckily, I know some smart people... :)
<brendand> connectivity and permissions are fine
<gmb> brendand, This may be to do with an ongoing issue we're having with codehosting. I'll check.
<brendand> gmb - thanks
<odony> gmb: we'll probably start to experience it quite often if we've reached some critical size with some of our branches... I don't suppose you have any ETA yet?  (I hate when people ask me that question;-))
<brendand> gmb - all better. for now
<odony> brendand: don't have any issue pushing/pulling here, usually when that happens you just wait 5 secs and try again, hoping it was just a temporary thing
<karni> Hi guys, I'm having ssh issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/771245/
<brendand> odony - i tried several times
<karni> brendand: oh, it's working now
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: Users may experience intermittent problems connecting to codehosting over SSH. We are working on the problem | Build delays due to earlier hardware failure | Translation statistics are not being updated reliably: bug 903532 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Us
<karni> It failed to push for few minutes, 4 maybe
<brendand> odony - it was there for about 5 mins
<czajkowski> hmm topic seems to be a bit long and is getting cut off
<odony> brendand, karni, yes apparently they have intermittent problms with codehosting, so you just wait a bit more and retry ...
<odony> woo, I can read the topic
<karni> odony: yup, worked this time. thanks
<karni> cheers o/
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: Codehosting is erratic | Build delays due to hardware failure | Translation statistics may be incorrect (bug 903532) | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: Codehosting connectivity is erratic | Build delays due to hardware failure | Translation statistics may be incorrect (bug 903532) | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
 * gmb wanted to make it /topic THE SKY IS FALLING | Launchpad is open source
<odony> gmb: :-D
<odony> gmb: regarding smart people, I'm subscribed to the lp-dev ML, perhaps I know some of them too ;-)
<gmb> :)
<czajkowski> gmb: glad to see you still have a sense of humour!
<gmb> czajkowski, I very nearly left "Codehosting is erratic" but for the fact that a) that's unfair and b) ex-and-current-codehosting devs would come and kill me in my sleep.
<czajkowski> gmb: well into the christmas spirit I see :)
<gmb> That's me, always ready to hit a peasant with his walking cane at yuletide...
<gmb> s/his/my
<gmb> Personal pronouns are hard.
<czajkowski> less than a week and I shall be back home in ireland for xmas! this time with no snow interrupting my travels! Looking forward to it
<gmb> Fingers crossed the snow stays away for you.
<czajkowski> hopefully, short trip as well, only home for 6 days, which'll keep the mothership off my back . then back to London
<bigjools> czajkowski: it's going to snow 3" tonight, if you believe the met office
<czajkowski> bigjools: nothing can be as bad as last year. hopefully...
<bigjools> that was fun
<czajkowski> I used other words, a lot more colourful and definately not CoC friendly to describe last years travels.
<czajkowski> Sayting that my mum just emailed saying that had a slight snow fall last night, hoping it now melts
<bigjools> czajkowski: I love working at home :)
<czajkowski> bigjools: I'm sure it is handy, right now my view is of Millbank, London eye and Shell building.  Looks lovely at this hour of the evening
<bigjools> I can see black
<djbobbydrake> seems like launchpad is going berserk this morning
<om26er_> "Codehosting connectivity is erratic" >> does that have any relation with extremely slow download for bzr branch ??
<lifeless> gmb: (unused) heh, yeah.
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to hardware failure | Translation statistics may be incorrect (bug 903532) | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<dobey> ok, wtf is up with this ~osfs team?
<dobey> spamming ~registry wasn't very bright was it
<Ampelbein> dobey: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/181648
<dobey> ah yeah, i see that now
<sinzui> And I was just contemplating a change to addMember to only send users invitations as is done with teams
<dobey> i was just pondering clicking delete ;)
<sinzui> I would have too to end this specific issue
<dobey> but i see gary's handling it
 * sinzui does not hesitate to stomp on any team that adds him without asking
<czajkowski> ah that team is still doing it, thought it was a hoax yesterday
<dobey> well, not any more
<czajkowski> dobey: indeed, thanks
<dobey> thank gary_poster, not me :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<jterrace> do source builds have access to the network? i'm getting an error that it can't resolve a hostname
<dobey> i don't think so
<jterrace> so my source build downloads things
<jterrace> i cant do that?
<dobey> i don't think so
<dobey> why would a source build download things?
<jterrace> there are a ton of dependencies
<jterrace> and our build is scripted to download dependencies when building
<lifeless> if you need dependencies when building a .deb package, you need them either included in the source (e.g. source v3 multi-tarball) or listed as build-dependencies (with packages available for them)
<dobey> why aren't they packaged?
<lifeless> this is for auditability
<lifeless> and reproducability
<jterrace> yeah
<jterrace> well we have patches we have to apply to some of the dependencies
<dobey> package them as well in your ppa, and add them to Build-Depends
<jterrace> ok
<jterrace> will just require a lot of refactoring of our build system
<dobey> jterrace: we (ubuntuone) do that as well; https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies has lots of things we've backported, for example. and some have patches that are also in ubuntu already
#launchpad 2011-12-16
<egon> How do you find what kernel diffs have been applied to a specific kernel? I'm finding things in bzr/launchpad isn't matching what's in git
<tedg> Howdy, looking to try and get an OAuth token with the LP API so that I can move it from my desktop to a server.
<tedg> Can't seem to figure it out.  Anyone got a pointer there?
<lifeless> there is a wiki page about using plain text files rather than the keyring
<lifeless> doing that you can generate a token on the server with w3m
<wgrant> You can also just use the link that it gives you in a desktop web browser on any other machine.
<tedg> Hmm, haven't found that.  Link?
<tedg> Is this changing the authorization backend?
<wgrant> If you run it outside a desktop environment, it should automatically prompt you to authorize.
<wgrant> Does it not?
<tedg> It does.
<tedg> So I guess I thought I needed to authorize on my desktop and copy.
<tedg> But, what I'm understanding now is that I need to login to the machine.
<tedg> And authorize there.
<tedg> Is that a reasonable understanding of what should happen?
<wgrant> Right, you're meant to generate the token on the machine.
<wgrant> It will give you a URL that you browse to to authorize the token to your account.
<tedg> Okay, cool.  It seems we were entirely overthinking this.
<wgrant> (you can copy them around if you really want to, but that's generally a good way to overcomplicate things)
<egon> How do you find what kernel diffs have been applied to a specific kernel? I'm finding things in bzr/launchpad isn't matching what's in git, and doesn't seem to match what's in the source package.
<wgrant> egon: #ubuntu-kernel may be more informative.
<wgrant> egon: The kernel build system is a bit special.
<egon> ahh, thanks
<mrevell> Hi
<danhg> Morning
<DreadKnight> anyone willing to help out with getting a package in launchpad and making ubuntu binaries for it? :D
<Ampelbein> DreadKnight: You want #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu for that ;-)
<DreadKnight> Ampelbein, thanks, I'm completely lost
<czajkowski> mrevell: that is rather cool the wy teams are broken down by colour to explain what they are working on
<czajkowski> cheers for the update nice to be able to follow
<mrevell> czajkowski, My pleasure. Giving the squads the colour names reflected that they could work on anything. Before that, we had a bugs team, a translations team, a code hosting team, and so on. Now things are much more agile :)
<czajkowski> mrevell: that makes a lot more sense than naming. Nice idea, is it something that only LP team does?
<mrevell> czajkowski, Inside Canonical, I believe so.
<czajkowski> mrevell: nice way to pilot it.
<czajkowski> danhg: you about ?
<hrw> hi
<hrw> any info why https://launchpad.net/~hrw/+archive/test173/+build/3015343 failed?
<hrw> all what is shown is 'failed to build'
<hrw> https://launchpad.net/~hrw/+archive/test173/+build/3015342 has same
<bigjools> hrw: if there's no log it means it didn't reach any builders, it's safe to retry
<hrw> bigjools: it was unpacking rootfs and installing packages
<hrw> 342 had same and then same when I retried
<hrw> 342 started on papaya, 343 on samarium
<hrw> uf. this time it was better - failed but I know why
<czajkowski> maybe Monday ?
<czajkowski> bah
<bil21al> hey helo is there  any problem with launchpad
<bil21al> ?
<bil21al> i was trying to open the second list of my bugs but no working?
<bil21al> mean  pressing next
<dobey> did you get an oops?
<bil21al> no
<bil21al> no wroking i press on next and than nothing heppens
<bil21al> any idea  what is going on?
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Translation statistics may be incorrect (bug 903532) | Help contact: - | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<bigjools> bil21al: are you using the new beta listings?
<bil21al> yes
<bigjools> in that case, I defer to deryck!
<bil21al> what is deryck?
<deryck> we have a bad bug we've introduced and will turn off the beta until the fix can work it's way through the system. sorry about that.
<bil21al> so can i get back to the previous version of launchpad or any thing  i can do i have to triage the bugs
<bigjools> bil21al: just leave the beta team for now
<bil21al> ok
<bil21al> than it will solve automatically or i logout than login?
<bil21al> bigjools:
<bigjools> automatically
<alkisg> Hi, we have exceeded the size limits in our PPA (https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr): 2.1 GiB (100.00%) of 2.0 GiB
<alkisg> 1) We (a team under the Greek ministry of education) use that PPA to support about 250 schools. Is it possible to raise our quota?
<alkisg> 2) I just deleted some packages, how longs does it usually take for the space to be freed?
<Ampelbein> alkisg: I think you need to ask a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad for 1)
<alkisg> Thank you Ampelbein, will do
<ahasenack> hey guys, can I use precise on a ppa already?
<micahg> ahasenack: sure (I assume you mean upload or copy something to precise in a PPA)
<ahasenack> micahg: right
<ahasenack> micahg: I'm getting an upload error, permission denied, I'm rechecking my ssh keys
<micahg> ahasenack: is this bug 798957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<ahasenack> let me see
<ahasenack> micahg: hm, doubtful, I uploaded packages on the 14th without errors, then yesterday was a holiday, and now I got this error
<ahasenack> Uploading to ppa (via sftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<ahasenack>   landscape-client_11.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.0.dsc: Permission denied (publickey).
<ahasenack> Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<ahasenack> E: Error uploading file.
<ahasenack> it's like the key is wrong
<Noldorin> no poolie :-(
#launchpad 2011-12-17
<audifahrer> Hi
<audifahrer> Could someone tell me why this doesn't build: https://code.launchpad.net/~tux-style/+archive/eflxx/+recipebuild/138411
<wgrant> audifahrer: It build-depends on libeflxx-dev, which doesn't exist.
<audifahrer> hm...
<audifahrer> you're right. eflxx build 8 hours ago, but eetxx tried to build 9 hours ago :-(
<wgrant> Heh
<audifahrer> one build cycle on launchpad of several dependant libraries needs ages :-(
<audifahrer> but thanks for the hint!
<wgrant> audifahrer: Should start building in a few seconds.
<wgrant> And it even worked.
<audifahrer> wgrant: ok. fine. Sometimes it needs hours. I wonder it was so fast :-)
<wgrant> I may have customized the queue priorities slightly :)
<audifahrer> hehe
<audifahrer> ah, you're launchpad god :-P
<wgrant> I have some superpowers.
<audifahrer> very practical...
<audifahrer> I try to import a git repo. Is the URL in the type: git:// ?
<wgrant> audifahrer: That should work, yes.
<audifahrer> wgrant: Could you then tell me why this doesn't import? https://code.launchpad.net/~tux-style/libosmscout/libosmscout
<wgrant> audifahrer: There's one too many "libosmscout"s in that URL.
 * wgrant fixes.
<wgrant> It's just git://libosmscout.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/libosmscout/libosmscout, but you specified git://libosmscout.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/libosmscout/libosmscout/libosmscout
<wgrant> It's working now.
<audifahrer> wgrant: ok thanks
<audifahrer> but as you see this GIT repo holds multible libraries. In another project (SVN) on launchpad I specified one branch for each library (deb).
<audifahrer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tux-style/libosmscout/libosmscout/files
<audifahrer> So how do I use a deb receipe build for each of this folders?
<wgrant> That's difficult. A pretty unconventional use of git.
<audifahrer> I think the maintainer of libosmscout didn't know this.
<audifahrer> Maybe I could import a branch (directory) in launchpad from this bazaar branch and so do the trick :-)
<audifahrer> or is there a way to import only parts of a git repo?
<wgrant> It's not possible to do a partial clone of a git repository.
<wgrant> git doesn't support it.
<audifahrer> also lauchpad doesn't allow to specify a directory in the receipe branch. Seems only root is allowed.
<wgrant> Right, you can't use a subdirectory of the main branch. The nest-part directive lets you include a directory of another branch as a subdirectory of your main branch -- you could possibly make use of that.
<wgrant> But I've not had to deal with this case before.
<audifahrer> hm, if I request a branch import from baraar. Is the syntax like lp:~tux-style/libosmscout/libosmscout/libosmscout allowed? :-)
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> DVCSes don't tend to allow partial clones.
<wgrant> bzr/git/hg don't allow it.
<wgrant> s/allow/support/
<audifahrer> grmpf
<wgrant> Indeed :(
<audifahrer> and could I do some cd something trick in the receipe? I read run isn't allowed on launchpad. But could there be an exception for "run cd" ?
<wgrant> The nest-part recipe directive supports the case of eg. grabbing just the debian/ directory from some other branch and putting it into the debian/ subdirectory.
<wgrant> But you can't do that for the base branch.
<wgrant> Sadly not; run is entirely forbidden.
<audifahrer> yes, I was yet fallen over this while trying to import complete EFL SVN and build seperate libs. Not I import all libs in a seperate branch. But here no chance :-(
<audifahrer> shit
<audifahrer> maybe I've to contact the project owner if he changes his repo structure. But as he may lost the history he probably won't do it. :-(
<wgrant> Well
<wgrant> It's not the end of the world.
<wgrant> If you really want, you could write debian/rules to cope with the project being in a subdir.
<audifahrer> or I use some public service to build a "bridge" (e.g. SVN mirror)
<wgrant> It just means the source tarball will be a bit bloated.
<wgrant> But the binaries will be fine.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> You could also write a recipe with an empty or debian/-only base branch.
<audifahrer> wgrant: yes, I thought about handling in debian files.
<wgrant> Then use nest-part to grab just the relevant subdirectory of the import branch.
<wgrant> You still have the extra directory, but you don't have the bloat.
<audifahrer> hm, you mean then I've debian folder after merge not below libosmscout , but one hierarchie higher? Do you think it's then enough to do a "cd libosmscout" in the rules file? Or need *.dirs, *.install files also modified?
<wgrant> Right, so the root directory will have "debian" and "libosmscout" directories.
<wgrant> debian/rules etc. will have to know to point at the subdir.
<audifahrer> hm, this could work...
<audifahrer> I'll first try offline
<wgrant> Good plan :)
<audifahrer> wgrant: I tried to overwrite override_dh_auto_configure in debian rules:
<audifahrer> had no success until now :-(
<michalb> Hi, is there anybody who can help me? I'm trying to upload (my first) package to my PPA, but the package is rejected with following message: "File codedesigner_1.5.1.orig.tar.gz already exists in CodeDesigner RAD, but uploaded version has different contents." The problem is, that the launchpad webportal states that there are no packages uploaded in my PPA so I cannot delete/download the previously uploaded tar.
#launchpad 2011-12-18
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation statistics may be incorrect (bug 903532), build delays due to missing builders  | Help contact: - | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation statistics may be incorrect (bug 903532), build delays due to missing builders | Help contact: - | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<jbicha> when I try to dput to my PPA with sftp, it fails with "Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation"
<jbicha> ftp upload still works but I prefer sftp since it works better for large uploads
<wgrant> jbicha: There's a problem with the PPA SFTP server at the moment. either use FTP, or use SFTP to upload.ubuntu.com instead (it works for PPA uploads too)
<jbicha> wgrant: thank you
<lifeless> wgrant: there is? nothing in /topic .....
<wgrant> lifeless: There's already two more important things there.
<lifeless> wgrant: so what is wrong, do we know ?
<audifahrer> hi
<bogdan> hi. i'm trying to build a recipe for alsa-plugins but dailydeb fails when applying patches because it's not getting the tar.gz with the sources. how can i fix this?
<jelmer> bogdan: is your package native?
<bogdan> non-native
<jelmer> if it isn't, have you tagged the upstream version?
<bogdan> no, i couldn't find out how to do that
<bogdan> i saw an answer on launchpad (from you) saying i could use --allow-fallback-to-native and i'm using that
<bogdan> this is the recipe: https://code.launchpad.net/~bogdan-cimpoesu/+recipe/alsa-plugins-daily
<jelmer> bogdan: you can set the tag with "bzr tag"
<jelmer> bogdan: launchpad will build with --allow-fallback-to-native, but it seems you probably actually want a non-native package
<bogdan> jelmer, i know about the bzr tag, but i don't control the "base" branch
<jelmer> bogdan: in that case, it seems like you want a native package
<bogdan> hmm, now i'm confused
<jelmer> bogdan: there is no way for bzr-builder to create a .orig.tar.gz package
<bogdan> if it's a native package will launchpad still be able to build my recipe when the alsa-plugins package is updated in ubuntu?
<jelmer> bogdan: sure
<bogdan> jelmer, i used "run uscan --force-download" to get the tar.gz but even then it can't apply the quilt patches
<Ampelbein> Hi! Why does https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krb5/1.10+dfsg~alpha1-6/+build/3019391 not show any buildlogs, same with the other builds from the same source package?
<jelmer> bogdan: bzr-builder only looks at the upstream- tag in the base branch
<jelmer> bogdan: it doesn't look at existing .orig.tar.gz files
<jelmer> bogdan: likewise, you can't provide your own .tar.gz files for recipes on launchpad
<jelmer> bogdan: since lp:~bogdan-cimpoesu/+junk/a52 is derived from the base branch, have you considered applying the patches to the tree directly and just committing that?
<bogdan> no, since i want launchpad to build the daily package "correctly" even if more patches are applied to alsa-plugins in the oneiric bzr branch
<jelmer> bogdan: with --allow-fallback-to-native it will also appear like the patches were never there
<jelmer> (they're applied when the source package is built)
<bogdan> jelmer, i've changed the format to native and will see what that does :)
<bogdan> jelmer, ok, back to the no such tag error :(
<jelmer> bogdan: that shouldn't happen if the package is native
<bogdan> jelmer, do i need to manually get the tar.gz and unpack the sources?
<bogdan> jelmer, i thought the point ofusing a recipe is to avoid this and have the system fetch the latest sources
<jelmer> bogdan: if the package is native, then the .tar.gz shouldn't matter
<jelmer> bogdan: the recipe on launchpad appears to've disappeared :(
<bogdan> jelmer, hmm, lemme check. i removed the a52 branch and recreated it
<bogdan> jelmer, should be back now
<jelmer> bogdan: have you tried building it?
<bogdan> jelmer, yes, it failed
<bogdan> jelmer, been working on it since yesterday
<jelmer> bogdan: I don't see the failure on lp?
<bogdan> jelmer, failes on my computer and launchpad
<jelmer> bogdan: the only failure I saw on launchpad earlier was from a couple of hours ago, from before you changed the package to native
<bogdan> jelmer, no, i haven't tried to build it on launchpad (just on my computer) after changing to native
<bogdan> jelmer, would it build successfully on launchpad if it fails on my computer?
<jelmer> bogdan: can you try doing that ? I'm just interested to see the error message
<jelmer> bogdan: actually, it seems your package version is still that for a non-native package (not sure if that's relevant)
<bogdan> jelmer, to recap: what i'm trying to do is to have alsa-plugins automatically built with a52 support (build depend on libavformat-dev)
<bogdan> jelmer, maybe i'm not using the proper procedure for the job
<jelmer> bogdan: a daily build seems appropriate for that
<bogdan> jelmer, then i'm stumped :(
<jelmer> bogdan: let met try to build your recipe here
<bogdan> jelmer, thanks for the help, btw
<jelmer> bogdan: ah, got it
<jelmer> bogdan: {debversion} requires recipe format 0.4
<jelmer> you're using 0.3 - and 0.3 is the latest that's supported on lp
<bogdan> jelmer, i was using 0.4 on my computer but had to change it to 0.3 when i pasted on launchpad
<jelmer> bogdan: that's definitely going to fail on launchpad
<jelmer> bogdan: try using this as the first line:
<jelmer> bogdan: # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debupstream}~bzr{revno}
<bogdan> jelmer, trying now
<bogdan> jelmer, seems to be working but dpkg-buildpackage fails because debian/rules is in a52-{debupstream}~bzr{revno} and the tar.gz is in working dir
<bogdan> jelmer, i'm guessing this is normal and it will build on launchpad even if it doesn't build on my computer, right?
<jelmer> bogdan: how is it failing?
<bogdan> jelmer, it doesn't find ./configure
<jelmer> bogdan: you probably have to set up debian/rules to generate it somehow
<jelmer> bogdan: that'll fail on launchpad too
<jelmer> bogdan: the .tar.gz shouldn't be relevant
<bogdan> jelmer, building from a recipe, really, should be simpler than this :)
<jelmer> bogdan: I don't think this has much to do with recipes, it's specific to your package
<jelmer> or rather, with the complexities of building Debian packages in general
<erasmusjam> hi, i'm domenico from italy. I have some problems with my recipe, that did work in july but now fails in upload stage
<erasmusjam> https://code.launchpad.net/~domurb/+recipe/proxindicator-daily
<bogdan> jelmer, I haven't done anything much besides adding a new build-depends to a standard ubuntu package :)
<jelmer> hi erasmusjam
<erasmusjam> ;)
<jelmer> erasmusjam: did you look at the upload log?
<erasmusjam> yep, it says: "File proxindicator_0.3.orig.tar.gz already exists in My Projects, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors."
<jelmer> erasmusjam: it seems the contents of your upstream version changed between uploads.
<erasmusjam> i've just committed a new changelog with a new upstream version number
<erasmusjam> let's see if it works
<erasmusjam> thank you i'll let you know
<erasmusjam> jelmer: only the first build succeded to upload. I'm getting the same error : "Could not be uploaded correctly" for the other distribution series.
<jelmer> erasmusjam: does your branch have pristine tar data, or do you set the upstream tag manually?
<erasmusjam> i develop this program directly on launchpad bazaar repo, so i'm setting the tag manually
<erasmusjam> i think the problem comes out when i build packages for more than one distribution series
<jelmer> erasmusjam: the issue is that for some reason exporting the upstream tarball results in a slightly different file each time
<erasmusjam> from https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors:
<erasmusjam> Gzip header includes a timestamp, resulting in files with different checksums for each individual compression step.
<erasmusjam> so i'm not able to release my software for more than one ubuntu version?
<jelmer> erasmusjam: hmm, actually, you seem to be hitting this bug
<jelmer> erasmusjam: bug 891892
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 891892 in Launchpad Auto Build System "[buildrecipe] should unconditionally include upstream source tarball" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891892
<erasmusjam> is there something i can do? Some users only rely on my ppa
<jelmer> erasmusjam: you can work around it by switching the recipe build to a native package
<erasmusjam> the recipe hadn't such problems in july
<jelmer> erasmusjam: we didn't support non-native packages in july
<erasmusjam> ok thank you. But is it going to be fixed?
<jelmer> erasmusjam: yes, the code fix has been made, it just needs to be deployed.
<erasmusjam> ok i will wait. I don't like workarounds ;)
<erasmusjam> bye bye and thank you again
<erasmusjam> sorry, anyway how can i convert the recipe to native? Is there any documentation i can read in the meantime?
<jelmer> erasmusjam: set "3.0 (native)" in debian/source/format
<erasmusjam> ok it seems easy. I'll give it a try.
<bogdan> jelmer, thanks for your help
<jelmer> bogdan: np - does it work?
<bogdan> jelmer, nope, i gave up fornow
<CasW> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with launchpadlib, credentials always fail
<CasW> Last error message I see is: "Gkr-Message: secret service operation failed: Method "CreateCollection" with signature "a[sv]s" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Service" doesn't exist"
<CasW> I try to use Launchpadlib in python, by the way, and it has worked before...
<CasW> Also, it doesn't seem to "remember" it was already authenticated, every time I try again, I first have to authenticate the program, give it access to LP
<Laney> what is going on here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-wai-extra/0.4.3-1/+build/3017583 ?
<jelmer> Laney: we seem to have had a few like that this weekend
<jelmer> Laney: I'm not sure what the background is
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> yeah, I do see a few on http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/
<Laney> search for 'href=""' in the source
<Laney> retried haskell-wai-extra
<audifahrer> I build a source package and try to upload it to my PPA. But it fails: http://codepad.org/kc8H8sG5
<audifahrer> could anyone help me?
<Resistance> lemme take a look
<Resistance> audifahrer:  did you use a PGP key that's registered on launchpad?
<audifahrer> ~/.dput.cf: http://codepad.org/YzybYVqH
<Resistance> with your account
<Resistance> oh
<Resistance> change "anonymous" to your launchpad username
<audifahrer> Resistance: hm, I uploaded my public ssh key. Is that wrong?
<Resistance> SSH != PGP
<Resistance> audifahrer:  take a look at my launchpad page: https://launchpad.net/~trekcaptainusa-tw
<Resistance> if it spublic check the "PGP Keys" section
<Resistance> i've gtot 3
<Resistance> got*
<Resistance> a PGP key is what you use to sign the package
<audifahrer> I didn't use PGP so ofter until now. sorry. have to read docu
<Resistance> if you dont have a PGP key you cant sign the pgp key
<Resistance> er
<Resistance> package*
<Resistance> and therefore it cant be uploaded
<audifahrer> I created one on my local system. Hm, should be located in my home dir, not?
<Resistance> you need to upload it to the ubuntu keyservers
<Resistance> and then about 5 minutes later add it into your Launchpad account
<Resistance> then you can use it
<audifahrer> Resistance: I found some help on launchpad how to sync it. But as I've no gnome running I don't have the menus. Could you say me the name of this app?
<Resistance> audifahrer:  UNITY?
<Resistance> Unity* ?
<Resistance> or KDE?
<Resistance> or XFCE?
<audifahrer> Resistance: E17
<audifahrer> ah, now I found it
<Resistance> ah
<Resistance> well in GNOME, its seahorse
<Resistance> but if you really want you can CLI create the keys
<Resistance> it just takes FAR longer
<audifahrer> the sync was working without failure. Now I'll wait ten minutes and then try to register in launchpad
<audifahrer> was easier as I tought :-)
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> yeah its a pretty simple situation
<Resistance> s/situation/process/
<audifahrer> Resistance: ok, seems to work. I even got the email from launchpad. But my email client isn't able to decode it :-(
<audifahrer> EvilResistance: you changed name :-)
<EvilResistance> aye i did but Resistance still pings me
<EvilResistance> audifahrer:  use the gpg functions to do it
<EvilResistance> read the instructions for decrypting
<EvilResistance> dump the content into a file
<EvilResistance> and then use gpg --decrypt /path/to/file to decrypt
<EvilResistance> actually
<EvilResistance> gpg --decrypt /path/to/file > /path/to/file.decrypted
<audifahrer> EvilResistance: working :-)
<EvilResistance> and then open up the decrypted version
<EvilResistance> and you'll have the content decrypted :P
<EvilResistance> now also
<EvilResistance> you should always have your DEBFULLNAME and your DEBEMAIL env vars set to the exact ones used on your pgp key
<EvilResistance> (for example, mine are set DEBFULLNAME="Thomas Ward" and DEBEMAIL="trekcaptainusa-tw@ubuntu.com" respectively, since i'm an Ubuntu Member and use that name/email for my PGP key)
<EvilResistance> you can set that in your .bashrc or wherever
<EvilResistance> but that way the system knows to use that full name and email in packaging (but ideally use what you put in the debian/changelog file)
<audifahrer> ok, thanks for that hint
<audifahrer> now dput was successful. But whats next step? How do I start building? I yet used launchpad to build from SVN and GIT. But how to build from PPA and uploaded source?
<EvilResistance> you just wait
<EvilResistance> if the PPA upload was accepted it'll send you an email saying ACCEPTED among other things
<EvilResistance> and then you just wait for the builders to get to it
<EvilResistance> you can check the status via your PPA
<EvilResistance> but fwiw the amd64 queue has 7h30m estimated time on it
<EvilResistance> and the i386 builder has a 4h20m estimated wait time
<EvilResistance> *looks at the PPA builders)
<EvilResistance> you can see the estimated build times also form your PPA
<EvilResistance> s/form/from/
<EvilResistance> audifahrer:  can i /query you?
<audifahrer> EvilResistance: where could I check status? https://launchpad.net/~tux-style/+archive/efl ?
<EvilResistance> ah i was just waiting for the link ;P
<audifahrer> I don't see any status about my uploaded package here
<EvilResistance> well you need to wait
<EvilResistance> it takes about 5 - 8 minutes for the system to scan for new uploads
<audifahrer> ah, ok :-)
<EvilResistance> once your upload is fully accepted
<EvilResistance> it'll show up the package name on that page
<EvilResistance> then in this page https://launchpad.net/~tux-style/+archive/efl/+packages
<EvilResistance> you can see individual package details
<EvilResistance> including which builds are pending/done
<EvilResistance> (i.e. i386 vs. amd64)
<audifahrer> I'm not in hurry. Just like to know it's working and I have tomorrow a result if it's ok or not :-)
<EvilResistance> you should have a result within 12ish hours, i'd think
<EvilResistance> i usually dont have to wait more than 8
<audifahrer> what is /query?
<EvilResistance> the equivalent of a privmsg here
<EvilResistance> i say /query, but its analogous to /msg, /pm, etc.
<EvilResistance> but i dont need to now
<EvilResistance> since you gave the link to the PPA (Which I was going to ask for ;P)
<audifahrer> you helped me much - thanks!
<EvilResistance> oh btw
<EvilResistance> you *might* want to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<EvilResistance> you can now that you have a PGP key :p
<audifahrer> ah, ok. I'll do
<EvilResistance> its not required, but i'd recommend it ;P
<audifahrer> launchpad is really cool! I like it. No other distibution I know had something similar.
<audifahrer> I would love it to be much faster at building :-)
<EvilResistance> i agree with you
<audifahrer> but I think it's a matter of server power and so money, not?
<EvilResistance> its more a matter of how many people are trying to build PPA packages
<EvilResistance> take a look at https://launchpad.net/builders
<EvilResistance> that's a list of the build servers
<EvilResistance> you're looking for the ones that have images that dont look like venn diagrams next to them
<EvilResistance> those servers are the PPA builders
<EvilResistance> unless i'm mistaken
<EvilResistance> and since there's actually queues :P
<EvilResistance> i'd check your email address
<EvilResistance> see if there's anything from the system about your upload
<EvilResistance> it should have been detected by now
<EvilResistance> unless the builders/ppa-uploads/launchpadlibrarian stuff exploded again
<audifahrer> I signed the code
<EvilResistance> ah cool
<audifahrer> Rejected:
<audifahrer> Unable to find distroseries: stable
<audifahrer> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<audifahrer> :-(
<EvilResistance> ah yeah
<EvilResistance> go to your changelog
<EvilResistance> change it to...
<EvilResistance> um...
<EvilResistance> hm
<EvilResistance> audifahrer:  question for you
<EvilResistance> audifahrer:  what version of ubuntu do you want this to work for?
<audifahrer> it was a so called "stable" release :-)
<EvilResistance> lucid?  maverick?  natty?
<EvilResistance> oneiric?
<audifahrer> ah, does this describe the ubuntu version or my package stability?
<micahg> audifahrer: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Using_packages_from_other_distributions
<EvilResistance> audifahrer:  the ubuntu version
<EvilResistance> read what micahg said
<audifahrer> oneiric at least
<EvilResistance> ("stable" denotes Debian 6 in the Debian world)
<EvilResistance> audifahrer:  replace "stable" with oneiric then
<EvilResistance> note that unless the package is named differently for each distro it will only build for that one version of ubuntu
<audifahrer> oh god. this is so complicated. Maybe I should create a receipe and build from SVN tag revsion for release :-)
<EvilResistance> audifahrer:  where'd the code come from
<EvilResistance> if i might ask
<audifahrer> http://svn.enlightenment.org/svn/e/trunk/ ...
<audifahrer> I like to package version 1.1.0
<EvilResistance> did i mention i hate SVN >.>
<audifahrer> after latest trouble I hat to build a git repo on launchpad I hate git :-)
<EvilResistance> you odnt make a git repo on launchpad
<EvilResistance> you make a bzr repo ;P
<EvilResistance> and packaging isnt for the faint of heart ;P
<audifahrer> import
<EvilResistance> it can get HORRIBLY complex
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> isnt that right micahg
<EvilResistance> :Pp
<EvilResistance> :P *
<EvilResistance> (sometimes it can get  horribly complex)
<audifahrer> yes, if the maintainer has multible libs with multible configure and folders in one git repo :-(
<audifahrer> HORROR
<audifahrer> do you think it's critical if vim hightlight oneiric in changelog red :-P
<dobey> what version of ubuntu are you on?
<EvilResistance> ^
<audifahrer> 10.04
<EvilResistance> that's lucid
<dobey> that's old.
<EvilResistance> dobey:  its not EOL'd
<audifahrer> it's LTS !
<EvilResistance> dobey:  if it were EOL"d you could call it old :P
<EvilResistance> LTS is just stable :P
<dobey> it's still old
<audifahrer> :-P
<audifahrer> hwo ever...
<audifahrer> do I've to change -ppax version number if I upload with new oneiric changelog?
<EvilResistance> i would, probly increment the x number by 1
<dobey> i usually use ~seriesN (~lucid1 ~oneiric1 etc) instead of ~ppa1
<EvilResistance> i use both because i backport and fork thinkgs
<EvilResistance> things*
<audifahrer> good idea
<EvilResistance> case in point, my backports staging repo  https://launchpad.net/~trekcaptainusa-tw/+archive/backports
<EvilResistance> i actually adapted the version naming from what backportpackage does
<EvilResistance> but unless the PPA is for a specific project, its usually me forking or modifying or backporting, so i use ~seriesN~ppaX
<EvilResistance> where N is a number and X is another number
<dobey> you can if you want, but ~ppaX is basically pointless at that point
<EvilResistance> dobey:  yeah, i only use ~ppaX because half the time ~seriesN is already defined or something
<EvilResistance> *shrugs*
<EvilResistance> dobey:  the ~ppaX is only to make a note its in a PPA and not in a release ;P
 * EvilResistance has weird naming conventions, but it works)
<dobey> i don't like needless repetitiveness :)
<dobey> cf. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies/
<audifahrer> ok, now I'll go offline and wait until tomorrow if it's working. Many thanks for your help!!
<EvilResistance> dobey:  i've actually got 3 PPAs with backports in them so... :P
<audifahrer> see you
<EvilResistance> some of them overlap, and i'm the only one with the ~ppa part
<EvilResistance> so i know they're mine ;P)
<EvilResistance> in any case, to each their own naming convention style
<EvilResistance> oh, but for project ppas i dont use the ~ppa1 stuff
<EvilResistance> only for my own personal PPAs
<wgrant> Laney: That's bug #905854
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 905854 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "memory leak in unity-2d-panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905854
<wgrant> Er
<wgrant> bug #905853
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 905853 in Launchpad itself "Most PackageBuild._handleStatus* methods attempt to write in a read-only transaction" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905853
<Laney> aha
<mwhudson> heh
<mwhudson> using the search box on launchpad to find anything to do with notifications is a bit difficult
#launchpad 2012-12-10
<hrw> hi
<hrw> is upload to ppa broken at the moment?
<shnatsel> where can I ask for help with launchpadlib?
<shnatsel> I can't figure out how to list bugs targeted to a specific milestone
<shnatsel> lp.projects["elementaryos"].searchTasks(milestone=['luna-beta1'])    # doesn't work - prints:   milestone:  "luna-beta1" is not a valid URI.
<tsimpson> shnatsel: I'd guess you need a milestone object, one from the active_milestones or all_milestones properties of project
<shnatsel> tsimpson: ah I see, thanks! I'll try getting one
<dobey> yes you need the object there
<shnatsel> I can't get it by trial and error
<shnatsel> I tried getting the object from project, no luck
<shnatsel> from series, no luck
<shnatsel> I can't even access a series
<shnatsel> lp.projects["elementaryos"].landmarks prints nothing because ".landmarks" is for series but I can't find a way to list series
<shnatsel> or access them in any other way
<shnatsel> I guess I'll just grep the bug numbers from curl
<shnatsel> that's easiest
<shnatsel> (it's a one-time script)
<dobey> project.getMilestone(name=milestone_name) ?
<dobey> and project.getSeries(name=series_name)
<shnatsel> that worked
<shnatsel> thanks!
<shnatsel> I've ctrl+f'd through all API reference and haven't found it
<dobey> search doesn't work well if you don't know what you're searching for. you need to not only look at the properties, but also the methods underneath them, when reading the api docs :)
<shnatsel> how do I get to the methods?
<shnatsel> I've ctrl+f'd "milestone" :)
<shnatsel> I can see only properties at https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> scroll down?
<shnatsel> oooh
<dobey> the stuff with the blue backgrounds underneath the properties for each object type, are the methods
<shnatsel> there they are
<shnatsel> thanks!
<mspencer> What do I need to do to set up translations for my project? I have a .pot file but I don't know what to do on my project's translations page.
<mspencer> I've set the translations settings to using Launchpad, set the group and policy, and set it to auto-import templates. Is this correct and what else do I need to do?
<shnatsel> mspencer: sounds OK to me. It's also useful to set up auto-export, so translations from Launchpad get exported to a branch in .po files usable by apps on a daily basis
<mspencer> shnatsel: Do I set the auto-export to the same branch or a different branch?
<mspencer> shnatsel: Do I want to auto-import just templates or translations also?
<shnatsel> mspencer: just templates if you're not going to modify translations in the branch directly
<shnatsel> mspencer: I think exporting to the same branch worked for me
<shnatsel> I'm not an actual launchpad developer or expert or anything
<mspencer> shnatsel: I'm not familar with translations in Launchpad; should I see anything in the "Translations for trunk" table or does stuff show up when someone starts working on translating  into different languages?
<mspencer> shnatsel: Here's the translations page for my project: https://translations.launchpad.net/contributor-console
<shnatsel> mspencer: I have to admit I don't understand what your question is
<mspencer> shnatsel: Sorry for not being more clear. At the link I sent, and at the bottom of the page, there is something called "Translation for trunk". Should it show anything in the table?
<shnatsel> no, I don't think so
<shnatsel> it just indicates to which series the displayed table belongs, I guess
<shnatsel> let me try translating a few strings into Russian
<shnatsel> mspencer: by the way, the project looks damn cool.
<mspencer> shnatsel: Thanks for your help, glad you like the project. I'm glad I saw the spec on wiki.ubuntu.com to work on!
<mspencer> shnatsel: I see Russian and your translations now. Thanks for helping me understand this stuff and thanks for helping translate!
<shnatsel> mspencer: you're welcome
<shnatsel> mspencer: that's a really neat tool, I hope we'll be able to use it in elementary project someday
<shnatsel> mspencer: I did Glimpse for elementary to simplify testing; it never really took off because it lacks a D-bus proxy and I never got the time to write one
<mspencer> shnatsel: I'm not that familar with elementary, but maybe my project will be able to be ported to it.
<mspencer> shnatsel: Glimpse looks like a cool idea!
<shnatsel> mspencer: yeah, and it works, which is fun. I still use it to run foreigh-architecture chroots on my system easily. Its integration comes in handy.
<shnatsel> mspencer: the only really missing thing is a d-bus proxy
<shnatsel> without it people can't install anything via software center to start with and that ruins the experience
#launchpad 2012-12-11
<didrocks> hey czajkowski!
<didrocks> I keep getting launchpad oooooopses  when trying to create a new project, any idea?
<czajkowski> didrocks: hmmm
<czajkowski> have you got an oops id
<didrocks> sure :)
<didrocks> (Error ID: OOPS-29cfc9dfb21844458017fdb290b5fe0f)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-29cfc9dfb21844458017fdb290b5fe0f
 * czajkowski stabs 2FA 
<czajkowski> one momen till I locate my phone
<didrocks> :)
<czajkowski> oh
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> didrocks: are you doing something with sharing when you set it up ?
<didrocks> czajkowski: sharing meaning license?
<didrocks> I just have 2 licenses enabled
<didrocks> information type is set to default, public
<czajkowski> wgrant: StevenK either of ye about
<wgrant> Argh
<wgrant> This is exactly what I was worried about
<czajkowski> wgrant: I cant create it on qastating either
<czajkowski> only I'm getting an different error
<czajkowski> wgrant: created it on qastaging
<czajkowski> so why cant we do it on lp
<wgrant> Because deryck's DB patch is not on qastaging
<wgrant> Just staging and production
<czajkowski> oh
<wgrant> Hm, no adeuring
<wgrant> didrocks: The problem is due to a bad database patch. A fix is deploying now, so it should work in 30-60 minutes.
<didrocks> wgrant: ok, good luck! keep me posted please :)
<didrocks> czajkowski: ah also, Kenneth is not working anymore at canonical and isn't available. Can you please set the pspmteam as a driver for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-mono? (I'll deprecate this project)
<didrocks> and same for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-artwork
<didrocks> (basically ubuntu-themes is merging ubuntu-mono, light-themes and ubuntu-artwork in the same project)
<czajkowski> didrocks: just requesting it now
<didrocks> thanks :)
<czajkowski> didrocks: all done
<didrocks> excellent, thanks :)
<czajkowski> didrocks: you going to FOSDEM ?
<nigelb> czajkowski: I was hoping to make it this year.
<nigelb> But, it seems I'll be in UK instead.
<nigelb> :(
<didrocks> czajkowski: yeah, as every year ;)
<didrocks> I need to propose a talk btw…
<didrocks> you as well?
<czajkowski> I am indeed
<czajkowski> seems to be lots of chatter in #fosdem atm
<didrocks> ah ;)
<czajkowski> not speaking this year although may take part in panel discussion still waiting to hear
<didrocks> czajkowski: excellent! worked \o/
<czajkowski> yay
<didrocks> thanks czajkowski, wgrant :)
<wgrant> Great
<yolanda> hi, i'm having a timeout problem trying to change the state of a bug, is there any issue?
<czajkowski> wgrant: have you broken something with the change
<czajkowski> yolanda: do you hvae an oops id
<yolanda> yes, let me look at it
<czajkowski> we need the oops id when folks say they have a timeout
<Daviey> OOPS-a11f46e0ec5c106c13cf03881b348571
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-a11f46e0ec5c106c13cf03881b348571
<yolanda> that one for example: OOPS-a11f46e0ec5c106c13cf03881b348571, but i tried lots of times
<yolanda> it fails from API or from the website
<czajkowski> I cant even get the oops to open
<czajkowski> yolanda: what bug
<yolanda> the api showed that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425066/
<yolanda> and from the website i just see a timeout
<czajkowski> yolanda: yes but which bug are you trying to change the status of
<yolanda> oh, sorry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/keystone/+bug/1073569
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1073569 in glance (Ubuntu Quantal) "Jenkins jobs fail because of incompatibility between sqlalchemy-migrate and the newest sqlalchemy-0.8.0b1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yolanda> i try to change the keystone (Ubuntu) one
<czajkowski> from fixed released to?
<yolanda> i try to set it as fix released
<yolanda> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/keystone/+bug/1073569/+editstatus - from new to fix released
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1073569 in glance (Ubuntu Quantal) "Jenkins jobs fail because of incompatibility between sqlalchemy-migrate and the newest sqlalchemy-0.8.0b1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<czajkowski> ah the oops id loads
<czajkowski> I'll file a bug
<czajkowski> or see if we have any other similar oops
<mgedmin> who can I ping about https://bugs.launchpad.net/udd/+bug/1084522?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1084522 in Ubuntu Distributed Development "Cannot bzr branch lp:ubuntu/quantal/accountsservice" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> mgedmin: I'm just in the middle of something at present
<czajkowski> can you give me a few
<mgedmin> no rush
<mgedmin> the bug's been open for 1.5 weeks, a few more hours won't hurt anyone :)
<czajkowski> mgz: ^^^
<mgedmin> I just don't want it to be completely forgotten
<czajkowski> it's not a LP bug
<mgedmin> is there an IRC channel for ubuntu distributed development?
<mgedmin> all I know is that bazaar is unable to get a branch from launchpad, so I assumed either it's a bug in bazaar, or a bug in launchpad
<wgrant> It's more likely that UDD has somehow caused the bzr branch to be corrupted
<czajkowski> wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1088862  re yolanda and Daviey bug.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1088862 in Launchpad itself "timeout when chaging bug status via website or API" [Critical,Triaged]
<czajkowski> oops takes nearly 4 mins to load :/
<wgrant> yolanda: Which attributes were you trying to change?
<wgrant> Just the status?
<yolanda> wgrant, yes, from the keystone(Ubuntu), from New to Fix Released
<czajkowski> wgrant: I tried it also and it oops
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> There's like 19 billion people subscribed
<wgrant> Because it affects so many projects
<czajkowski> wgrant: thought we fixed that timeout
<wgrant> Not when they're all different projects.
<czajkowski> ugh
<yolanda> wgrant, so can you fix that manually maybe?
<wgrant> No
<yolanda> so what can i do it to change it?
<wgrant> Nothing until that bug is fixed
<yolanda> ok, just let me know...
<czajkowski> yolanda: it's marked as critcal
<mgz> mgedmin: http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/accountsservice.html
<czajkowski> and we have about 160 of them at present
<yolanda> ok, thanks
<mgz> seems the debian packaging has been borked, might need some history blacklisted
<mgz> mgedmin: the practical way of getting this fixed is to run the import locally yourself, see what's borked, what needs ommitting to make it work, and then poke someone to make that change on jubany. poke xnox for help maybe, he's worked out that process in the past.
<xnox> yeah, I do run "local" importer on my machine for "problematic" packages, helps working out the non-trivial - if i have newer bzr/quilt/pristinetar & skip experimental it works bugs.
 * xnox just followed the readme in the importer branch & set it word to word same on my machine.
<mgedmin> at this point I suspect it would be simpler for me to use apt-get source and prepare a debdiff manually...
<mgedmin> I did the apt-get source bit 1.5 weeks ago, when I filed that bug -- worked fine for me, no failing debian patches, curiously
<mgedmin> ah, I got version accountsservice_0.6.21-6ubuntu5, while this failure is for version 0.6.21-4
<mgz> right, it's likely they fixed it since then, the importer just wants to grab every package created to build the history, so if something was broken in a suprising way at some point in the past it falls over
<mgedmin> I'll update the bug with the explanation
<ricotz> hello, there are several armhf ppa builds stuck due the problem with raring
<czajkowski> ricotz: which ppas
<czajkowski> we've not had complaints from others
<wgrant> I only see 3 armhf and 1 armel
<wgrant> I've cancelled them
<ricotz> czajkowski, i already mention it to infinity and he wants to backport qemu to fix it
<ricotz> wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> I have an RT open for upgrading qemu
<ricotz> wgrant, right, he filed one
<ricotz> czajkowski, hi, what is the "offical" policy now to get armhf support?
<czajkowski> https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds
<czajkowski> 4hrs or less builds and 10 or less builds a week
<ricotz> czajkowski, ok, thanks
<shnatsel> hello
<shnatsel> I'm trying to build a trivial patch to Qt in Launchpad recipe, but it fails with weird errors, like:
<shnatsel> tar: <filename>: Cannot open: Permission denied
<shnatsel> here's the full build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/125376199/buildlog.txt.gz
<shnatsel> the equivalent operations work for me locally (branch, merge, debuild), though take several hours to complete on my machine
<shnatsel> is there anything I can do to fix this?
<dobey> what is the recipe?
<shnatsel> https://code.launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+recipe/qt4-x11-daily
<shnatsel> it just alters the debian/control a bit
<shnatsel> makes libqt4-gui recommend qt-at-spi and sni-qt I think
<shnatsel> and builds that to PPA
<shnatsel> the recipe is needed to keep up with any updates ubuntu might release to Qt
<shnatsel> technically we have to maintain a custom imports system because Launchpad's branches are months behind the actual code sometimes (and yes I've checked the -updates and -security pockets, they're actually outdated)
<dobey> probably due to a bug in UDD
<shnatsel> UDD?
<dobey> ubuntu distributed development; the thing that does the imports into bzr of packages
<shnatsel> Possibly. Last time I talked to somebody about that no cure-all fix for the lag was anticipated. It was roughly a year ago though; things might have changed.
<shnatsel> Anyway, what can be wrong with the recipe?
<dobey> it seems that perhaps the import of the source package wasn't done quite correctly
<dobey> packages are usually imported with patches already applied, in udd at least
<dobey> i don't know if that's the problem or not, but it might help
<shnatsel> we had to add extra code that unapplies the patches.... I don't remember the exact reason though. Funnily, one such package refused to build locally citing a patching conflict or something like that but builds fine in a recipe!
<shnatsel> but Qt code from the imported branch builds locally just fine
<shnatsel> I can understand "file not found" errors in tar - definitely my bad. But how "permission denied" can even appear in a recipe build?
<dobey> probably because dpkg-source isn't being run with fakeroot, and whatever applied the patches, was?
<shnatsel> tar: recipe-{debversion}+elementary{revno\:elementary-patch}/.pc/kubuntu_14_systemtrayicon.diff/src/gui/util/qabstractsystemtrayiconsys.cpp: Cannot open: Permission denied
<shnatsel> I think the patches are applied in the recipe source build state, not on the code import stage
<dobey> yes, and i am saying that may be the problem
<shnatsel> so the paths get hardcoded somewhere?
<dobey> what? no
<shnatsel> well, uh, I can't see what's the problem with applying patches in recipe source build... isn't that how it's supposed to work?
<dobey> shnatsel: you're confusing the creation of a source package, with the building of that into binary packages. technically speaking, the patches should probably get unapplied before dpkg-source, but i am not sure why they're being applied at all here, as they're getting applied before build-depends are installed.
<dobey> shnatsel: also, if you mean "debuild" by "works locally" you're not building the recipe. does "bzr dailydeb" work with the recipe?
<shnatsel> dobey: I don't have the setup for building recipes locally yet but I'll install it today and try again
<shnatsel> dobey: yes, our importer does unapply the patches before pushing the code to a branch.
<shnatsel> dobey: oh wait! I've just remembered a workaround for this!
<shnatsel> dobey: I've seen it on another branch but never looked into it
<shnatsel> here it is: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elementary-os/elementaryos/os-patch-xdg-user-dirs-precise/revision/3
<shnatsel> I think it will fix that.
<shnatsel> dobey: thanks a lot for your time!
<shnatsel> s/time/help/
<dobey> oh; actually, the correct fix is probably to change debian/source/format to 3.0 (native)
<dobey> the recipe builder doesn't like 3.0 (quilt) (and i'm not entirely sure why)
<shnatsel> I think it actually is (native), I saw that in the log
<shnatsel> I think
<shnatsel> let me check...
<micahg> doing .tar-ignore=.pc is probably not a good idea, you have the patches applied with no evidence that they are
<dobey> and yeah, what micahg just said
<dobey> shnatsel: looks like qt is 3.0 (quilt) to me
<shnatsel> dobey: in the branch it is but I'm dead sure I just saw it show "3.0 (native)" in some log and was mighty surprised by that
<shnatsel> yes!
<shnatsel> dpkg-source: info: using source format `3.0 (native)'
<shnatsel> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/125376199/buildlog.txt.gz
<shnatsel> while the debian/source/format specifies "3.0 (quilt)"
<shnatsel> how can that be?
<dobey> install bzr daily-deb, make a .txt file with the contents of the recipe, and bzr dailydeb recipe.txt and see what happens. then change it to 3.0 (native) in your merged-in branch, and run dailydeb again locally and see what happens
<shnatsel> that's gonna take at about 8 hours
<shnatsel> is it really necessary for debugging the issue? let me see if I have a smaller branch for that...
<dobey> why would that take 8 hours?
<dobey> are you on 56kbps dial-up?
<shnatsel> no, but compiling Qt is not that fast even on my fairly recent CPU
<shnatsel> thought it uses only one core
<dobey> bzr dailydeb doesn't build qt
<shnatsel> oh great, will do then, as soon as I find the right package to install
<dobey> it will build the orig.tar.gz debian.tar.gz .dsc, and  _source.changes files
<dobey> bzr-builder is the package
<shnatsel> thanks!
<shnatsel> dobey: looks like I've nailed it
<shnatsel> bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the upstream source. Import it as tag upstream-4.8.1 or build with --allow-fallback-to-native.
<dobey> ah do bzr dailydeb --allow-fallback-to-native
<dobey> pretty sure the build server does that
<shnatsel> Launchpad builds it successfully, so I assume it passes --allow-fallback-to-native and that changes the format
<dobey> shnatsel: that's probably where the "3.0 (native)" came from, but I think it breaks if you're using "3.0 (quilt)" and actually have patches being applied
<shnatsel> dobey: dailydeb built OK with current branches
<shnatsel> but it does in launchpad too
<shnatsel> let me change that to native in the branch
<dobey> what do you mean it does in lp too? i thought it was failing
<shnatsel> oh wait
<shnatsel> let me check again if it's source or binary which fails...
<shnatsel> dobey: sorry, it's source which fails
<dobey> on lp it was the source failing
<shnatsel> dobey: and it worked OK locally
<dobey> bzr: ERROR: Invalid deb-version: {debversion}+elementary2: Invalid version string '{debversion}+elementary2'
<shnatsel> dobey: both work fine locally
<dobey> i got that trying to build your recipe
<shnatsel> # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debversion}+elementary{revno:elementary-patch}
<shnatsel> huh
<shnatsel> dobey: that's weird, it works for me on Precise with latest updates
<dobey> i'm on quantal
<shnatsel> oh wait, disregard the "native" test, it was not committed
<shnatsel> retrying
<dobey> but anyway
<shnatsel> it surely works with "quilt" for me
<shnatsel> dobey: the "invalid deb-version" looks like a regression-release to me
<shnatsel> so changing the format to native in the source code didn't change anything indeed; it still works locally for me
<shnatsel> so Launchpad failures looks like a bug in builder to me
<dobey> well, like i said, the patches are being applied as root, before the build-depends are installed, and dpkg-source isn't being run as root
<dobey> this is your problem
<dobey> and afaict, switching to 3.0 (native) should fix that
<shnatsel> dobey: it already builds as native it seems
<dobey> granted, i have no idea why the patches are even being applied at the point they are
<dobey> shnatsel: not quite
<shnatsel> dobey: okay. Shall I file a bug about this? it's not uncommon and should not result in a debugging session every time it happens
<shnatsel> dobey: also, is replacing "quilt" with "native" cleaner than tar-ignoring .pc ?
<dobey> yes
<shnatsel> dobey: yes to which question? :D
<dobey> see the comment micahg made ~1.5 hrs ago
<shnatsel> I'm sorry I post them so fast XD
<dobey> yes tar-ignoring .pc is bad
<dobey> i don't know about filing a bug
<dobey> it's not a bug in bzr-builder, if that's what you're asking
<shnatsel> well, bzr-builder works locally, so... (though on Quantal it doesn't it seems)
<shnatsel> perhaps some kind of bug tracker for launchpad builders infrastructure?
<dobey> whyever it's not working for me is unrelated
<dobey> i don't think there is a bug tracker specifically for builder issues
<dobey> there is just the launchpad bug tracker
<dobey> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad)
<dobey> though i'm pretty certain if you fix the source/format to be (native) it will fix the problem for you
<shnatsel> okay, let's see... I have a smaller branch affected by this problem, I'll try using native instead of ignoring .pc
<dobey> ah i have to go right now
<shnatsel> dobey: thanks a lot for the help!
<shnatsel> dobey: goodbye :)
#launchpad 2012-12-12
<mspencer> What exactly is the difference between the bug statuses "Fix Committed" and Fix Released"? In the statuses' descriptions, does "release" refer to releases as in milestones and releases or what?
<mwhudson> mspencer: it is somewhat up to the project
<mwhudson> mspencer: but generally i think of "fix released" as meaning that the fix is available to users via the usual route they get the software
<mwhudson> mspencer: so for ubuntu specifically it means "available in the archive"
<mspencer> mwhudson: Okay. Should I use "Fix committed" when I've pushed the code to series' branch, and "Fix released" when I release the download file containing the fix?
<mwhudson> mspencer: yeah, that's the idea
<mspencer> mwhudson: Okay, thanks for your help.
<mwhudson> np
<mspencer> Can I use the work on a bug fix in the main branch, upload it using 'bzr commit --fixes lp:<bug>' and continue using that branch for other work? Or do I need a separate branch for the bug fix?
<mspencer> TYPO 'Can I use the work on a bug' should be 'Can I work on a bug'
<cjohnston> mspencer: yes you can continue using it, just make sure that on any future merge proposals you mark the preceeding branch
<mspencer> cjohnston: what do you mean about the merge proposals?
<mspencer> I'm somewhat new to launchpad so I'm not that familiar with it yet. If it matters, I'm the project's owner and main developer.
<cjohnston> mspencer: are you wanting to just work off of trunk, or are people reviewing your code?
<mspencer> cjohnston: Nobody is reviewing my code. I'm the project's owner and am working on developing new features and am about to fix the first bug in the code.
<cjohnston> then its up to you how you want to work.. you could branch lp:whatever, work work work, bzr commit -m "whatever" --fixes lp:1234, bzr push lp:whatever, then work more
<mspencer> cjohnston: But I can continue doing my main development in the same branch that I used to commit the fix using --fixes? If I use the same branch for the fix as I normally use, what is the point of showing a branch in the bug report?
<cjohnston> mspencer: you can, or you could push it as lp:~yournick/project/some-name
<cjohnston> but then you need to merge lp:~yournick/project/some-name into trunk
<mspencer> cjohnston: what would be the point of using a separate branch?
<cjohnston> for the --fixes lp:1234
<mspencer> cjohnston: But won't --fixes work for the main branch too?
<cjohnston> you asked what is the point of showing a brnach in the bug report when I said to use the main branch
<mspencer> cjohnston: Oh, that's what you meant. I thought you were referring to using a separate branch.
<cjohnston> nope
<mspencer> cjohnston: So  what did you mean by "you can, or you could push it as lp:~yournick/project/some-name"?
<cjohnston> ok... so the main branch, lets call it lp:whatever
<cjohnston> so to fix the bug, you could bzr branch lp:whatever, work work work, bzr commit -m "Fix" --fixes lp:1234
<cjohnston> then you could push that to lp:~yournick/whatever/some-name (some name being a name you give the new branch)
<cjohnston> then you would create a merge proposal for this second branch to merge into lp:whatever
<mspencer> cjohnston: why wouldn't I push to the default branch? It doesn't make sense to use a separate branch for simple fixes, for example, typos.
<cjohnston> mspencer: when your working with a group, it is common to have someone else review every change... when your by yourself, its up to you
<mspencer> cjohnston: Okay, thanks for all your help!
<cjohnston> np
<arielweil> mrevell: question for you on DL numbers for a project where the download was recently removed.  Is there a way for admins to see the download tally leading up to the download coming down (being removed)?
<mrevell> czajkowski, Can you help arielweil?
<arielweil> mrevell: thanks
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> arielweil: what project?
<arielweil> czajkowski: akiban-persistit
<czajkowski> arielweil: ahh this project
<czajkowski> arielweil: so you want to know if it was downloaded from LP ??
<arielweil> czajkowski: actually it was downloaded quite a bit, but when our interim release manager pulled the downloads last week he didn't record the download tallies
<czajkowski> we dont keep records like that
<arielweil> czajkowski: I assumed that, but thanks for verifying
<czajkowski> Np
<dobey> can anyone tell me what is going on with https://launchpadlibrarian.net/125618746/buildlog.txt.gz exactly? it's failing to create the pristine tarball, and if those are md5sums, it seems to be expecting, and getting, the wrong ones
<hrw> hello
<czajkowski> dobey: sinzui might be able to help there
<czajkowski> hrw: hi
<dobey> but running dailydeb with that recipe works fine (after I replace the {debversion} with the version it should automatically get replaced with)
<sinzui> yuck. I have no experience with this
 * sinzui thinks
<sinzui> dobey, with recipe?
<hrw> Is there a sense in reporting bugs against blueprints part of launchpad?
<czajkowski> hrw: can you explain?
<czajkowski> what do you mean ?
<dobey> sinzui: yes https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/client-beta
<hrw> czajkowski: I do not like to report bugs just to see them rot. and (after using blueprints for 2.5y) I have a feeling that it is a part of launchpad when nearly no changes happen.
<sinzui> dobey, I am going into a meeting, for about 30 minutes. I will continue to look at this issue
<dobey> sinzui: ok, thanks
<czajkowski> hrw: blueprints are used differently
<hrw> Bug #916043 got solved 11 months ago. but there is no 'last changed' info on blueprints list anyway
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 916043 in Launchpad itself "Record in the database information about blueprint changes: date changed and who changed it" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916043
<hrw> Bug #195743 is over 4 years old
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 195743 in Launchpad itself "blueprint tracker lacks an advanced search" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195743
<dobey> hrw: reporting a bug means it might get fixed. not reporting it means it may never get fixed
<hrw> Bug #126522
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 126522 in Launchpad itself "Blueprint listing doesn't include the blueprints' titles" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126522
<czajkowski> hrw: right so bugs get triaged critical high low
<czajkowski> currently we're working on critical bugs and going from there
<hrw> Bug #1089455 will probably get lower then wishlist even
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089455 in Launchpad itself "Blueprint names are cut even if they would fit in column" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089455
<czajkowski> hrw: we dont use the tag wishlist in LP triaging
<czajkowski> hrw: you already filed that bug before so have marked it a duplicate to your first bug
<hrw> ops
<hrw> anyway I hope that one day it will get better
<czajkowski> ah if only lifeless_ were here to see I now search for old bugs before I triage them :)
<czajkowski> hrw: patchs welcome :)
<czajkowski> *patches
<czajkowski> hrw: just currently we have only one squad on maintenace with 3 people and critical bugs are high priority
<hrw> czajkowski: understood
<sinzui> dobey, I am still in a meeting, but it just occurred to me that I had trouble with debversion with one of my recipes. I switched to debupstream, are they the same in the case for your recipe?
<dobey> sinzui: no. this issue isn't debversion on launchpad. that's only a local problem. i need debversion though, because these receipes are just rebuilding what's in current ubuntu development series, on older versions of ubuntu
 * sinzui nods
<dobey> sinzui: and debversion is working fine on launchpad for a bunch of other recipes i have. this is a different issue with the tarball building
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<hrw> have a nice day
<sinzui> dobey, I cannot find any questions or bugs about the recipe issue in launchpad or bzr-builder. maybe someone involved with bzr-builder knows the answer: https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr-builder
<dobey> sinzui: hmm, ok
<lifeless_> czajkowski: heh, hi :)
<shnatsel> dobey: Hello! Following up on our yesterdays discussion of Qt source build failures, your suggested workaround fixed it, and recipes now fail on binary stage (huge progress!). I've filed bug 1089615 about the failures, since I could reproduce that with 2 different branches.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089615 in Launchpad itself "Source builds fail for packages with "3.0 (quilt)" format and unapplied patches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089615
<shnatsel> dobey: Thanks again for your help!
<dobey> sure
<czajkowski> lifeless: tis the small things in life that make me happy :) how's the little one ?
<lifeless> fantastic; she is running now
<czajkowski> oh wow
<czajkowski> lifeless: time to put things up out of her reach so
<lifeless> :)
<ScottK> That or duct tape.
<ScottK> (says the tired father of three)
<shnatsel> dobey: I was actually wrong: switching quilt to native doesn't makes LP not apply patches AT ALL. This fixes source build, but screws up binary build.
#launchpad 2012-12-13
<kortank> Hey, I need a little bit of help with uploading my package. I was wondering how do I tell Launchpad that it can only be build on the amd64 architecture?
<wgrant> kortank: The best you can do is to set 'Architecture: amd64' rather than 'Architecture: any' in debian/control. Launchpad will still try to build on i386, but it'll fail quickly.
<kortank> Ahh ok. Thanks :)
<dkessel> i would like to report a spelling mistake on https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<dkessel> is this the right place?
<czajkowski> dkessel: what is the mistake?
<dkessel> under "possible step 5" it says: Do ssh_add /path/to/file/id_rsa_newfile
<dkessel> i think it should be: ssh-add, not ssh_add
<dkessel> ssh_add is not a valid command on my system, ssh-add is
<czajkowski> fixed
<dkessel> great :) i can confirm the rest of the instructions works
<thomaspro> Think I've already created a launchpad account.
<thomaspro> But as is ...:-(
<thomaspro> long time ago
<thomaspro> I've forgotten all about it
<thomaspro> Is there a chance to find out something about it, eg. by the subscribers domain ?
<wgrant> thomaspro: Do you know which email address might have been used?
<thomaspro> It can only be out of two domains: prosts.info or prost-net.de
<thomaspro> Can that help ?
<wgrant> Let me see
<wgrant> Ah, there we are
<thomaspro> So thought I
<thomaspro> but all of my passwords went wrong
<wgrant> Have you requested a reset?
<thomaspro> but now I know that I can click the forgotten one ;-)
<thomaspro> Many thanks :-)
<wgrant> Right :)
<wgrant> No problem
<thomaspro> I'll just do it ...
<thomaspro> ... and it works :-) Will go now looking for Ken Vandine. Thanks again and bye ....
<thomaspro> wgrant: BTW - are you east coast resident or did I disturb your sleep ?
<wgrant> thomaspro: I'm on *an* east coast...
<wgrant> In Australia :)
<thomaspro> Ah :-) 11pm in Canberra - so I don't have to be ashamed ?
<wgrant> Heh, yep
<thomaspro> Greetz from Europe :-)
<davidmarais>  my account has been disabled on https://login.ubuntu.com after trying to login.
<davidmarais>  Who could help me to reset my details to log back in?
<shadeslayer> would it be possible for someone to re-activate https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/staging
<shadeslayer> a team member accidentally deleted the ppa
<shadeslayer> please? :D
<christoffer> Does launchpad have any CI support e.g. Jenkins or Hudson running that will automatically run full test suite on new commits of python code?
<deryck> christoffer, we run a buildbot internally at Canonical before commits land. But nothing publicly facing for the community.
<christoffer> ok, was thinking about my own apps that I use launchpad for
<christoffer> then I knwo
<christoffer> thank you deryck
<deryck> christoffer, np.
<dobey> chrisccoulson: as deryck said, Launchpad doesn't have any CI related services itself, even for the commercial subscriptions. but you can use various tools externally, to do CI for your projects on LP
<mikal> Hey, I have problems logging into launchpad. Specifically, I try to login via gerrit.launchpad.net, it prompts me for my password, and then dumps me back to gerrit without being logged in. Clearing cookies didn't help. Thoughts?
<mikal> In fact, when I try to login to launchpad directly I get an error message saying "user cancelled"
<lifeless> mikal: you have been denied ? Also, wrong channel. LP has no user auth.
<lifeless> mikal: you want #canonical-isd
<mikal> Ok
<wgrant> mikal: Hum, gerrit.launchpad.net? Launchpad doesn't have a gerrit instance.
<lifeless> wgrant: review.openstack.org
#launchpad 2012-12-14
<TheLordOfTime> anyone on who can force deletion of PPAs so I can change my username?
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: I replied on the question
<wgrant> You haven't deleted them all yet
<TheLordOfTime> just went through them and deleted the last two that were disabled
<TheLordOfTime> unless its reading my teams' ppas as mine, in which case LP's bugged.
<wgrant> It can take up to 15 minutes for them to be fully deleted
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<TheLordOfTime> so, check back in 15 minutes, and if its still not working, yell?
<wgrant> Yes
<demosfere> hi, after committing changes in git nothing changed in the launchpad one, it says that it imported everything successfully but nothing changed !
<cardpuncher> Hi, is this the right place to ask questions about PPA problems?
<mspencer> Do I need a separate account or do something special for Launchpad staging? When I try to login I get the message "Password didn't match."
<cardpuncher> same here mspencer, I created a new account for staging today and it worked (with the same login).
<czajkowski> mspencer: no, the db isn't up to date there/same you can use https://qastaging.launchpad.net/
<mspencer> czajkowski: Okay, I'll try that. For using launchpadlib, would I just use 'qastaging' instead of 'staging'?
<czajkowski> mspencer: not sure I'd assume so
<mspencer> czajkowski: What is the difference between qastaging and staging?
<mspencer> czajkowski: Thanks for your help, I was able to login to qastaging and launchpadlib works as well.
#launchpad 2012-12-15
<samd> hi, im trying to upload a package to my personal PPA on launchpad. After using dput to upload the file, i'm reaceiving an email saing "Source/Binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed", any ideas?
<wgrant> samd: You need to upload just a source package, not a binary too. Are you using debuild?
<samd> wgrant: i see, yes i'm using bzr debuild, so when you say upload just a source package, you mean do dpub source_changes?
<samd> because i have 2 "changes" files in my build dir
<wgrant> samd: debuild will generate a _source.changes when invoked with the -S argument, and a _someotherarchitecture.changes otherwise
<wgrant> You need the former
<wgrant> So make sure it's up to date by running debuild -S, then dput the _source.changes
<samd> wgrant: yeah i see both of them, let me try
<samd> wgrant: thanks, it looks like it worked,  my error was that i was uploading the _arch.changes
<wgrant> Yup, it's a common one.
<vibhav> Why does bzr merge debianlp:<branch> return ConnectionReset reading response for 'get', retrying
<vibhav> I eventually fail to merge my branch
<vibhav> Is it important to register SSH key with LP even if I want to merge a branch locally?
<demosfere> can i know how much time it takes between imports in launchpad?
<mark06> will a #link always refer to Launchpad for a package changelog on a PPA?
<mark06> because I want to refer to upstream bugs instead
#launchpad 2012-12-16
<agent00tai> hi guys, would we be allowed to point our own domain to ppa.launchpad.net so that when we decide to we can move the repo without any user interaction?
<shadeslayer> could someone re-activate https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/staging
<shadeslayer> errr ... launchpad is losing my uploads I think
<shadeslayer> PPA uploads specifically\
<frathgeber> am i missing something or does launchpad not provide a canonical download url for a tarball of the latest trunk revision?
<frathgeber> or indeed for any branch?
<frathgeber> i'm looking for the equivalent of https://github.com/<user>/<proj>/archive/<branch>.tar.gz
<frathgeber> with a bit of trial and error i figured out i can do https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~<user>/<proj>/<branch>/tarball
<frathgeber> however that's of little use unfortunately because the tarball contains the *folder structure* ~<user>/<proj>/<branch>
<frathgeber> why on earth? that doesn't make any sense to me
<frathgeber> in particular it makes it impossible to point to the tarball in the dependency_links of a python setup.py script
<frathgeber> unfortunately setuptools doesn't support fetching from a bzr repo either, so it seems you're out of luck with python packages hosted on launchpad
<Saviq> hey, are we experiencing some down-time on LP? I've uploaded a package to a PPA and haven't received any info for a long time now
<lifeless> frathgeber: LP offers that
<lifeless> frathgeber: the folder structure being included is surprising, sounds like a bug .
<mwhudson> explicitly depending on the latest revision also sounds like a way to shoot yourself in the foot
<mwhudson> (or have someone else shoot you in the foot for you, possibly)
<mwhudson> but i guess that's a separate issue :)
<lifeless> I hope so :)
<wgrant> shadeslayer, Saviq: ppa.launchpad.net had some trouble with a runaway process, so the uploads were backlogged. It's fixed now, and it's caught up with the queue.
<Saviq> wgrant, awesome, thank you
<frathgeber> lifeless: thanks, i filed a bug for the unexpected folder structure inside the tarball: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/1091005
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1091005 in loggerhead "Tarballs contain user/project/branch directory structure" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> frathgeber: that should be on launchpad
<lifeless> frathgeber: loggerhead is a library, not bazaar.launchpad.net.
<wgrant> That could well be a loggerhead bug
<lifeless> wgrant: indeed, at which point two tasks :)
<wgrant> No
#launchpad 2013-12-09
<FuLgOrE> hi
<FuLgOrE> I follow the mailing list for ubuntu touch. the most topics I can see on https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/ but all topics related to Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 5 I cannot see
<FuLgOrE> does anybody know the reason for that?
<FuLgOrE> furthermore I tried to answer on mailing list. The email topic was "[Ubuntu-phone] Nexus 5". This is also not visible on launchpad
<FuLgOrE> Am I doing something wrong? I relied with thunderbird with the "reply on list" (DE: "Liste antworten")
<dch> hey, I’m working through the Very Nice http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html docs, wondering if I can pass custom arguments to configure somehow when it runs?
<cjwatson> dch: sure, in debian/rules: override_dh_auto_configure:\n\tdh_auto_configure -- <arguments>
<cjwatson> (where \n -> newline, \t -> hard tab)
<dch> cjwatson: thanks, you are a miracle worker :-) that just saves me ~ 45 minutes round trip testing  by skipping integration tests :-)
<cjwatson> dch: e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/debian/sid/man-db/sid/view/head:/debian/rules
<dch> ok more noob questions. My package builds correctly, passes lintian with a few bleats, but the resulting .deb files are almost completely empty - no /usr/bin or similar files.
<dch> more info here https://github.com/dch/couchdb-launchpad/blob/master/debian/rules
<dch> I’m assuming this is something very obvious?
<dobey> dch: #ubuntu-packaging is a beter channel for packaging questions. but you don't have any install files to specify what files go in what binary packages
<dch> dobey: thanks for the channel tip!
<karni> Hi guys, I've been pondering the documentation (both 1.0 and devel), can't find how to fetch a list of bugs via launchpad API for a given project. Any hints?
<dobey> project.searchBugs()?
<karni> dobey: I mean a raw URL
<karni> like https://api.launchpad.net/devel/bugs?ws.op=getBugData for a given project
<dobey> a URL for the API endpoint?
<karni> dobey: exactly :)
<karni> dobey: Retrieve a list of bugs for a given project.
<dobey> err, searchTasks
 * karni looks
<dobey> https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/unity-scope-click?ws.op=searchTasks
<dobey> for example
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#project
<karni> dobey: perfect! Thanks so much, Rodney
<dobey> you probably want to pass in status= or something to, to filter out ones you don't want to see
<dobey> sure
#launchpad 2013-12-10
<james14> Am using Ubuntu 13.10, 64-bit.  When touchpad-indicator is running and I click on Preferences, the application crashes. Is there a command when starting touchpad indicator that I could use to disable the touchpad from the command line?
<james14> Oops, not everything showed
<james14> My touchpad-indicator application crashes when I click on Preferences
<lifeless> james14: you might like to ask in #ubuntu; this channel is for the Launchpad.net software development website
<james14> OK. Sorry to have bothered you
<lifeless> no bother; you just won't get an answer here ;)
<xnox> Can the owner of the ubuntu src package translation template be changed form myself to rosetta-admins?
<xnox> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/git/+pots/git
<mati75> hello, I need more disk space on my ppa, Can anyone help me with that?
<czajkowski> mati75: if you file a question on answers https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<samjam4ubu> need help 4 grub customising
<samjam4ubu> need help 4 grub customising
<davmor2> samjam4ubu: then you want to ask either on #ubuntu or on https://askubuntu.com
<Sfphinx> morning
<Sfphinx> my ppa keeps rejecting my package saying it already exists with taht version
<Sfphinx> but I’ve deleted the package
<Sfphinx> do I really have to change the version number each time a build fails if I need to fix and re-upload?!
<aboudreault> Sfphinx, you can't re-upload the same version twice
<aboudreault> increment it
<aboudreault> yes
<Sfphinx> :(
<Sfphinx> k thanks
<aboudreault> that why we use version like: 6.4.3-3~saucy1, in any case we always increment the last number when uploading
<dobey> that is exactly what the "debian version" is for in non-native packages.
<dobey> aka the "build number"
<Sfphinx> fair enough
<ekristen> hello everyone, is there any good documentation on debian/rules, I’m not a /configure or Makefile guru, but I’m trying to help someone debianize their source, it seems that dropping in the necessary debian/* files seems to work, but they have an additional folder with a make file that builds a java jar file, and I’d like to figure out how to get that to build too during the process and have it install along side
<ekristen> everything else
<ekristen> if that makes sense
<dobey> ekristen: #ubuntu-package is a better channel for packaging questions. that doesn't really have anything to do with launchpad itself
#launchpad 2013-12-11
<Fudge> the channel is #ubuntu-packaging
<toabctl> I tried to upload a package to my ppa but bot a mail with the content: File check-mk_1.2.2p2.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents.
<toabctl> but check-mk_1.2.2p2.orig.tar.gz is not available in  archive.ubuntu.com . and I just downloaded the package from my ppa (with dget) added a patch and updated the d/changelog an tried to upload the package again
<toabctl> does anybody know what the problem is here?
<toabctl> wgrant: any ideas about that problem?
<wgrant> toabctl: To which PPA did you upload it?
<toabctl> wgrant: telekomcloud/eisbrecher
<toabctl> wgrant: ups. no. telekomcoud/testing
<wgrant> toabctl: Hum, how did you dget check-mk from that PPA?
<wgrant> It was deleted three months ago.
<wgrant> toabctl: Anyway, you can obtain Ubuntu's 1.2.2p2 orig tarball from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/check-mk/1.2.2p2-1
<wgrant> Rebuild using that and the upload should be accepted.
<wgrant> It's long gone from that PPA, so it fell back to the primary archive.
<adam_g> hi, is it possible to create build recipes between private branches and private PPAs? the "Create packaging recipe" is absent from the private branch's page
<dobey> adam_g: no, it isn't
<dobey> adam_g: branches have to be public to have recipes, right now
<adam_g> thanx
<dobey> if i change the bug config for a project to not have bugs, and the project is packaged in ubuntu, will all the bugs automatically get moved to the ubuntu package?
<xnox> why on https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu/trusty/cmake/cross/ commit 82 is not linked to my profile?
<wgrant> dobey: No, bugs are not automatically moved. That'd be pretty strange and a recipe for trouble.
<wgrant> xnox: It can take up to 48 hours for a new email address to be linked up properly.
<smoser> anyone able to help this:
<smoser>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6558408/
<smoser> i think its a result of having ctrl-c'd one earlier
<cjwatson> there's no such branch listed on https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-utils
<cjwatson> you have to push to a fully-qualified name instead (and maybe link it up later)
<xnox> wgrant: ack. thanks.
#launchpad 2013-12-12
<JZA> hi anyone know why launchpad is so slow
<JZA> I am doing a checkout of a project
<JZA> and is taking hours
<JZA> I get.. Fetching revisions:Inserting stream:Estimate 589932/600665
<JZA> and only 43kbp/s transfer rate
<wgrant> JZA: Which project?
<wgrant> And how good is your ISP's connection to London?
<JZA> they were supposed to be just scripts
<JZA> but is a bit more than that
<JZA> https://code.launchpad.net/~openerp-dev/openobject-addons/
<JZA> anyhow, still should take around 20 min, it's been downloading for hours now
<JZA> I can downlaod a 1gb movie in 20min
<JZA> usually less
<wgrant> There's a bit of a difference between downloading a single large file from local peers, and downloading a complex VCS tree from another continent, I'm afraid.
<wgrant> Lots of ISPs have pretty terrible connections to Europe.
<wgrant> However
<wgrant> Are you downloading over HTTP or SSH?
<JZA> wgrant: I am downloading from bzr, I guess it would use ssh
<JZA> wgrant: who says I am in europe?
<wgrant> JZA: Launchpad is in Europe
<JZA> wgrant: my bandwith is around 10mbps
<wgrant> And that branch is more than just scripts; it's about 700MB
<wgrant> JZA: bzr will use SSH if you've used 'bzr lp-login', HTTP otherwise.
<JZA> oh
<wgrant> I'm not quite sure what's in there
<wgrant> But whatever it is, it's pretty huge...
<JZA> wgrant: sucks...
<JZA> I wonder why launchad cant zip the whole tree as a tarball
<wgrant> Normally projects release tarballs/zips themselves, but Launchpad can generate them directly from a branch. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/openobject-addons/tarball might work, but I don't know how well it scales to several hundred megabytes...
<JZA> welll it's definely going faster
<JZA> would it only tar the main branch?
<wgrant> JZA: That's for a single branch, yes.
<JZA> I see
<dobey> which branch are you downloading?
<dobey> and why are there so many branches, sheesh
<JZA> dobey: not sure, this was supposed to be only some scripts
<JZA> but I guess this have to be compliat for each addon
<dobey> what was? what bzr command did you use?
<JZA> so they include the addons
<JZA> bzr branch lp:openupgrade-addons
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> that is not openobject-addons
<dobey> also, that is one heck of a lot of directories in a bzr branch
<JZA> umm... ur right
<JZA> too similar names
<dobey> anyway, it looks like there also plenty of binary files in the tree
<dobey> binary files make the size of the history to be quite large, if they are changed often
<JZA> :S
<lifeless> dobey: actually binary isn't a problem per se; it's files where when they change the majority of the file changes thats an issue - and many binary files have this characteristic (but many don't)
<lifeless> for instance, running sqlite db's in bzr would be fine
<dobey> well, i don't guess this branch is in that category of not having the problem
<dobey> because i'm pulling that branch right now, and getting upwards of 7MB/s download at times, mostly it's around 3 MB/s. and it is taking quite a long while to pull it
<dobey> it's been going > 10 minutes already
<dobey> ah, just finished
<dobey> and yeah, it's 898M
<dobey> heh
<dobey> oh well, it's late
<smoser> cjwatson, above, how do i do that ?
<smoser> how does that stuff normally get crated ?
<dobey> smoser: precise-proposed bzr branch of package in precise?
<dobey> smoser: dput the proposed package to precise-proposed and it should get imported
<smoser> dobey, well, well,
<smoser> a.) i hope that works. i have very little success with the importer
<smoser> b.) that looses interim commits that i wanted to preserve
<smoser> s/well, well,/well.../
<smoser> oh.
<smoser> c.) when does that occur ? on acceptance into -proposed ? (i've always been confused on that)
<dobey> yes
<dobey> it should occur when the package is accepted into proposed
<dobey> though i'm not entirely sure what the expected interaction of imports is for Vcs-Bzr branches. that's always been a bit confusing
<philsf> how can I automatically close LP bugs from commits? bzr --fixes lp:number only links the branch, doesn't set "fix commited" neither "fix released"
<dobey> commits to what?
<dobey> anyone can bzr commit --fixes lp:number in any branch; doesn't mean it fixes it in the thing it was reported in
<philsf> dobey, how can I close the bug then? I mean, appart from going to the bug itself and manually setting it to fixed.
<dobey> philsf: are you using merge proposals as a way of getting changes into your trunk?
<philsf> dobey, nope, just merging locally. is that what it's required?
<dobey> it is required to use tarmac, which handles merging of branches, and has a plug-in to close bugs as fixed once the code is merged to trunk
<dobey> maybe you should just write a script to close the bugs from the command line, using the launchpad api
<philsf> https://launchpad.net/bzr-tarmacland ?
<philsf> I can't find a package, with apt-cache search
<philsf> my google-fu is failing me: I also can't find documentation on how to use it
<dobey> lp:tarmac is tarmac
<dobey> it's not packaged in ubuntu yet
<dobey> i don't know what bzr-tarmacland is
<dobey> it seems to be a plug-in useful for developers of launchpad itself
<dobey> not generally useful to other people
<philsf> oh, ok
<philsf> dobey, what about "fix commited" -> "fix released"? I often see automatic LP comments in ubuntu bug reports, that a bug was fixed in a given release. How can I do that?
<dobey> that is only in the packages in ubuntu
<philsf> dobey, is it sufficient to include a "Closes: LP:number" in the pacakge changelog?
<dobey> you need to do it manually for upstream releases
<philsf> oh, that's a pitty. thanks for the info, anyway
#launchpad 2013-12-13
<soren> Who can I have a quick chat with about a commercial subscription?
<soren> Or, more accurately, a chat about whether I need a commercial subscription for something that I'd like to do.
<wgrant> soren: Hi
<soren> wgrant: Hi :)
<soren> -> /msg
<wgrant> Sure
<mpt> Is there a way to unsubscribe a project maintainer from bugmail about the project?
<mpt> Would setting the bug supervisor to an empty team work, for example? (Or hopefully there’s a simpler way.)
<mpt> I don’t see that topic covered in <https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Subscriptions>.
<wgrant> mpt: An admin of the team can remove the subscription from the page behind the "Edit bug mail" link (don't worry, you've already reported a bug about that terrible text :))
<mpt> Ah, so I don’t see that subscription on that page because I’m not an admin. Understood. Thanks wgrant.
<wgrant> mpt: Hm, as a member of the team you should see it.
<wgrant> You just won't be able to remove it.
<wgrant> Which team, which project?
<mpt> I am a member of ~daisy-pluckers, which is the maintainer and driver of <https://launchpad.net/errors>
<mpt> At <https://bugs.launchpad.net/errors/+subscriptions> I get only the “Add a subscription” link, with no ability to unsubscribe ~daisy-pluckers.
<wgrant> mpt: Hm, weird
<cjwatson> smoser: I normally just push to a personal branch, TBH.  UDD doesn't really work all that well with stable releases IME
<dpm> hi wgrant, I was about to open translations in LP. Before I do that I wanted to double-check: has the underlying work in LP to copy translations from the previous release happened?
<wgrant> dpm: Yep, we did that a few weeks ago
<dpm> wgrant, thanks, I'll go ahead with the opening, then
<wgrant> Thanks
<arun__> hi guys !!!!
<arun__> wgrant: hi bro are u there?
<arun__> wgrant: I had needed your help again ;)
<arun__> wgrant: guys , how can I obtain the binaries in Launchpad?
<arun__> hi guys, please help me !!!
<dobey> help you what?
<arun__> dobey: how do I create the binaries in the PPA section?
<dobey> you upload a source package, it gets built, then binaries are available
<arun__> dobey: I had uploaded via github, will that work fine?
<dobey> does github have ppas?
<dobey> arun__: you have to build a debian source package and upload it to a PPA, or import your code to launchpad and set up a recipe to build it in a PPA
<arun__> dobey: is  dput the only way for that?? can't we import the codes from github ?
<dobey> you can't import code into a ppa no
<dobey> you can import the code to a branch on launchpad, and then build a source recipe using that branch
<arun__> dobey: ok
<dobey> but that's assuming your git branch will import successfully
<dobey> there are a few things in git, that if you are using, will make it not work
<arun__> dobey: yes, I had imported from git, so , what should I do to make it work?
<dobey> make a branch that contains the packaging info (debian/ dir) if it's not in your upstream tree, and make a recipe
<dobey> there is a clear link for making a recipe on branch pages
<arun__> dobey: yes, I got it, and will those ppa be used for other versions of distros also , except of Ubuntu "?
<dobey> i odn't understand what you're asking
<dobey> PPAs are only built on ubuntu. it doesn't build RPMs, and they don't necessarily work on debian or derivatives of ubuntu
<dobey> it depends on what your dependencies are
<arun__> dobey: the thing is that, I am trying to host the paa for giving updates to my distro based on UBuntu
<dobey> you should probably read the documentation on the ubuntu wiki and elsewhere, about how to create and manage a derivitive of ubuntu, then
<arun__> dobey: oh , can you help me??
<dobey> no.
<dobey> i don't maintain a derivative
<dobey> you should maybe ask for more help in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-packaging perhaps
<arun__> dobey: so, won't it be a good idea of hosting the updates and packages in ppas?
<dobey> i don't know
<marcoceppi> Where can I test lp features without doing it in production?
<jose> marcoceppi: I think it was staging.launchpad.net, but there's a code update in progress atm
<marcoceppi> jose: ah, was wondering why the address wasn't working Thanks
<jose> sure :)
<marcoceppi> Oh, now there's a spalsh page, was getting 503 earlier
<jose> don't know how long will it take but maybe someone else around here knows?
<marcoceppi> I can wait
<gQuigs> hi there, I have a PPA and there is a ddeb package available to the owner, but not someone we have it shared with
<gQuigs> (it's a kernel build, btw)
<dobey> if a ddeb is avaialble in a PPA, it is available to anyone who can see the PPA
<gQuigs> is there a special way to install it?
<dobey> apt-get install $packagename should do it if the PPA is added to the sources list, afaik
<dobey> should be same as binary package name with -dbgsym appended
<wgrant> marcoceppi: Try qastaging.launchpad.net if staging is down
#launchpad 2013-12-14
<stratus_ss> good evening
<stratus_ss> is anyone about?
<wgrant> stratus_ss: Hi
<stratus_ss> I received an email about OAuth
<stratus_ss> it said that I should come here if i didnt initiate it
<stratus_ss> which to my knowledge, i didnt. I was viewing the API pages for launchpad
<stratus_ss> perhaps the example code triggered this?
<wgrant> stratus_ss: launchpadlib uses OAuth to authenticate to the Launchpad API
<stratus_ss> ok so running the hello world program with the launchpadlib probably triggered this
<wgrant> Yes
#launchpad 2013-12-15
<tsmithe> Hi, can someone help me with a PPA build that seems to timeout? I think it might have something to do with memory requirements: on i386 it's fine (success in 23 minutes), but on amd64 it dies after hours with "Session terminated", and no apparent progress in g++; on my machine, on amd64, it uses ~3.9GiB of RAM to build
#launchpad 2014-12-08
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~carlfk  OpenPGP keys:     80E61AF4, 63D0E04D,17901261                         How did I end up with 3?
<CarlFK> (I am guessing I made them, but have no idea why)
<wgrant> Heh, well, if you don't know then we have no chance :)
<CarlFK> wgrant:  where is the .conf file that  dput  or something that signs and uploads to my PPA?
<wgrant> CarlFK: dput uploads, debsign signs. debsign respects the the DEBSIGN_KEYID setting in ~/.devscripts
<CarlFK> hmm... ls: cannot access /home/carl/.devscripts: No such file or directory
<CarlFK> how about dbuild ?
<CarlFK> hmm.. how the heck does this work...  debuild -S -sa ; dput ppa:carlfk/ppa *.changes
<wgrant> wgrant@lamuella:~$ man debuild | grep debsign created (assuming that lintian is installed), and finally signs the .changes and/or .dsc files as appropriate (using debsign(1) to do  this  instead
<wgrant> CarlFK: debuild is a warpper around dpkg-buildpackage, debsign, and a few others bits and pieces.
<wgrant> Put DEBSIGN_KEYID=deadbeef in your ~/.devscripts (file, not directory)
<CarlFK> im trying to track down what key I use
<CarlFK> theres a chance I haven't run this script on this box
<CarlFK> so maybe I never brought over the .devscripts file
<mark06> how can I set the version a bug affects?
<mark06> isn't milestone for the version where it'll be fixed?
<teward> mark06: version affected is usually reported in the bug itself if the bug was filed with `ubuntu-bug` or similar
<mark06> ok I just left it implied in commit message referenced in the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/pidgin++/+bug/1398036
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1398036 in Pidgin++ "Google Talk not working in Windows" [Medium,Fix released]
<mark06> 'residual change for rev 241'... so that's where the bug appeared
<mark06> it was being a bit odd because the milestone is kind of "next" preview
<mark06> I just replace binaries in same milestone......
<mark06> but I think it's going to work, thanks!
<teward> well for other launchapd projects it usually depends on how they handle their bugs.  milestone usually, I believe, is the target for when you want it fixed.
<teward> wgrant or cjwatson: the PPA signing keys are issued per-user, not per-PPA, right?
<bsc> Hi. Need a help. Will the key of a ppa change if I delete it and recreate one with same name?
<teward> bsc: I don't believe it will, I've done the same thing before with PPAs and the signing key had remained the same, but of course, that's similar to the same question I asked - are PPA signing keys issued per-user or per-PPA
<teward> guess we'll just need to wait for a response :)
<bsc> teward, ok..
<Rhonda> Hi there.  Where would be the right place to raise concerns with a launchpad user?
<wgrant> Rhonda: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion for issues that can be public, otherwise feedback@launchpad.net or PM to me.
<cjwatson> teward: When you create a second or subsequent PPA for a given user, it inherits the signing key from the user's first PPA.  So they're effectively per-user.
<wgrant> Ah yeah, we ended up discussing that in #ubuntu-packaging.
<teward> cjwatson: (late reply) wgrant addressed that in the #ubuntu-packaging channel :)
<teward> my next question was one wgrant already answered - what's the bitstrength on them.  mine's sufficiently old enough that it's 1024 >.>
#launchpad 2014-12-09
<teward> cjwatson: wgrant: trying to upload an 8KB debdiff to a bug, and it's timing out with each attempt - anyone able to poke it?
<teward> there we go, I guess chrome exploded... nevermind
<irgendwer4711> hi, how to recover a forgotten ID?
<irgendwer4711> *login id
<wgrant> irgendwer4711: What information do you have about your account?
<irgendwer4711> account id
<wgrant> What is it?
<irgendwer4711> 5-launmhpad-t
<wgrant> irgendwer4711: And you don't know the email address associated with that account?
<irgendwer4711> wgrant: right
<Langri-Sha> hey guys, is everything alright with http://ppa.launchpad.net?
<cjwatson> Langri-Sha: Looks OK.  What problem are you seeing?
<Langri-Sha> suddenly getting 404s on some packages... I've never been to the PPA homepage, but I'm getting served Apache's welcome document
<Langri-Sha> "Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page
<Langri-Sha>  -- It works!" looks a bit odd to me
<cjwatson> It redirects to https://launchpad.net/ from here.
<cjwatson> Which is what it's supposed to do.
<cjwatson> Perhaps you could give us the original URLs that are failing?
<Langri-Sha> odd, not getting a redirect here
<Langri-Sha> this is the URL, I don't know if it's tail got garbled http://ppa.launchpad.net/martin-frost/thoughtbot-rcm/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<cjwatson> Clients won't normally go to http://ppa.launchpad.net/ anyway, but the discrepancy might indicate that you have a misbehaving proxy in the way.
<cjwatson> That URL returns 200 OK and data for me.
<cjwatson> And there's only a single machine serving ppa.launchpad.net, so it's not some kind of mirroring difficulty.
<Langri-Sha> what the!
<Langri-Sha> ok, I'll see what `dig` gives me
<Langri-Sha> https://gist.github.com/langri-sha/34eea4e9ac7091e623ac
<cjwatson> dig won't tell you about something like a "transparent" proxy inserted by your ISP.
<Langri-Sha> yes, I suppose that's a possibility
<cjwatson> That said, the current IP address is 91.189.95.83.
<cjwatson> I have no idea why you're getting an entirely different host.
<cjwatson> Never heard of economy.canonical.com, and can't find it in the machine database or in nagios ...
<Langri-Sha> I've no idea what's up with the internet today
<Langri-Sha> I already had to move from archive.ubuntu.com today and now ppa.launchpad.net is also broken
<dobey> ;; SERVER: 10.0.2.3#53(10.0.2.3)
<dobey> whatever dns server that is, seems broken to me
<cjwatson> It's one of our hosts, so I can't work out why it's not in the usual databases.  Asking sysadmins.
<dobey> not launchpad
<cjwatson> Langri-Sha: What part of the world are you in?
<Langri-Sha> Bosnia and Herzegovina
<cjwatson> dobey: That's an RFC1918 address, so it's probably just a forwarder to somewhere else.
<cjwatson> Hm, not somewhere I'd expect to have especially strange provision on our end.
<Langri-Sha> here's my address for the provider info 178.77.13.172
<dobey> cjwatson: well, when i run did on ubuntu 14.04 at least, i am getting the local dnsmasq cache ip of 127.0.1.1
<cjwatson> dobey: *shrug*
<cjwatson> dobey: I'm not going to spend time investigating the DNS server setup of people's local networks
<dobey> cjwatson: so seems possibly that host on the local network of Langri-Sha is perhaps broken
<dobey> cjwatson: exactly
<cjwatson> economy is apparently an archive.u.c mirror
<Langri-Sha> *sigh* I'm on a Windows host, I'll look into it, thanks guys
<teward> could always add in an /etc/hosts entry directing it to where it needs to go...
<teward> as a temporary fix, of course
<teward> cjwatson: wgrant:  Are the PPA builders all virtual and of the same specs?
<teward> (and are the main repos builders of a similar setup but higher priority or something)
<cjwatson> teward: There are two categories of builders: non-virtualised and virtualised.  Most PPAs, but not all, use virtualised builders.
<cjwatson> teward: The virtualised ones are an OpenStack-based cloud, and each node has the same spec (I think this is still true, there was some tweaking on lcy01 since I last looked).
<cjwatson> teward: The non-virtualised ones are a completely different setup, all ordinary physical hardware.
<cjwatson> teward: Ultimately we want everything to merge into the virtualised build farm, but we can't do that until it supports all architectures.  At the moment the virtualised farm only does anything other than amd64/i386 by way of userspace emulation (qemu-user-static), which isn't very reliable and only works at all for a subset of packages.
<cjwatson> teward: But there's been some movement towards fleshing out the architecture support of the virtualised farm, so that might be doable at some point next year, perhaps.
<cjwatson> teward: See #ubuntu-devel, anyway, it's important to check what's actually happening before believing the user's diagnosis. :-)
<teward> cjwatson: my question there was for my own data - in that i'm curious on the architecture
<teward> cjwatson: the ultimate goal of the question for my info was to get some insight to the specs on the builders (and I see the response in -devel)
<teward> no thanks to my pfSense firewall rules going screwy
<teward> cjwatson: i did make a note to explain 'hanging' in terms of actual information, though, in -devel
<teward> but meh
<teward> cjwatson: next question is one wgrant and you had touched on already in -packaging, regarding the signing keys, I'm curious as to how you are planning to handle the retiring of the older keys and moving everything to new keys without breaking things, especially since I'm not a fan of my ancient 1024 signing key on my PPAs.
<teward> me being a paranoid security person and all
<cjwatson> teward: wgrant may have a plan for that; I don't know it (yet)
<teward> ack
<cjwatson> We should probably have some updated canonical information on the builder farm layout.
<cjwatson> Some of it has at least gone into blog posts and the like recently.
#launchpad 2014-12-10
<wgrant> teward: As I said in #ubuntu-packaging yesterday, there's no real plan yet. But we need to work something out soon.
<wgrant> I don't think there's a painless way to do it.
<teward> wgrant: there probably won't be - maybe make a huge announcement everywhere about the need to reupdate the PGP keys
<jroush> I'm having some problems seeing certain packages from a PPA in apt/synaptic.  Anyone think they might be able to help?
#launchpad 2014-12-11
<adoniscik> can someone walk me through packaging python modules with stdeb for launchpad? I get a "fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit" after some import fails.
<adoniscik> It might be related to this "debian/rules" https://wiki.debian.org/IntroDebianPackaging
<shadeslayer> adoniscik: well, can you provide a link to the debian/rules file?
<adoniscik> shadeslayer, I might not have one; at least I did not create it myself. Do I need it?
<shadeslayer> hah yes
<adoniscik> I'm trying to create my first python submission with difficulty
<shadeslayer> you at the very least need control, changelog, source/format, copyright, and some other files that I can't remember
<shadeslayer> well, rules as well
<adoniscik> I'm trying to use stdeb; is that the easiest way?
<shadeslayer> I don't know what that is
<shadeslayer> I usually run dh_make
<shadeslayer> in the source tree, and I get a debian dir populated with files, out of which I remove stuff I don't need
<adoniscik> it's like they tried to make packaging as arcane as possible
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> Everything is very much standardized
<adoniscik> if only I could decipher the standard hehehe
<adoniscik> have you ever ported a python package to launchpad?
<shadeslayer> whats there to port 0.o
<adoniscik> what do you mean?
<shadeslayer> I don't get the concept of 'porting' a python package to launchpad, I mean, launchpad just builds stuff from standardized debian packaging and sources
<adoniscik> take it from pypi or github and upload it to launchpad
<adoniscik> that is what I meant
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> haven't done that, but I doub't its very difficult, dh_make in the source, follow the questions, then rm debian/*.ex debian/*.EX and edit the remaining files ?
<shadeslayer> plus read man debhelper
<shadeslayer> adoniscik: oh, theres even more documentation in file:///usr/share/doc/python/python-policy.html/index.html
<adoniscik> wrong source
<adoniscik> oh i see
<adoniscik> uninformative
<adoniscik> dos and donts
<adoniscik> hardly the problem
<cjwatson> wgrant: Can you see what's up with https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/partman-basicfilesystems/master ?  I can't seem to get it to finish processing and include the latest commit (see http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/d-i/partman-basicfilesystems.git)
<wgrant> cjwatson: Hm, that looks like it could be a pull failure.
 * wgrant investigates.
<wgrant> Alas, a complication with the escudero replacement.
<wgrant> Fixed now, but I'll need to retrigger pulls of the affected branches.
<cjwatson> wgrant: Ah, great.  Thanks.
<cjwatson> wgrant: Where would I have found the evidence?
<wgrant> cjwatson: taotie's puller.log
<wgrant> Well, puller.log.3.gz, but same thing
<cjwatson> Got it, thanks
<cjwatson> 2014-12-08 06:30:05 INFO    Recorded failure: AssertionError: Bogus URL for imported branch: 'sftp://hoover@escudero.canonical.com/srv/importd/www/00077347'
<wgrant> Yep
<wgrant> It looks at its local configs to check whether the URL makes sense.
<wgrant> But gets the URL from xmlrpc-private.
<wgrant> cjwatson: That branch seems happy now.
<cjwatson> wgrant: Indeed so, thanks.
<_Groo_> is any lp dev around?
<dobey> just ask your question
<_Groo_> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/258945
<_Groo_> basically this ppa is used to test the entire open source graphics stack with always the latest git (including llvm).
<_Groo_> phoronix, end users and developers use it nowadays (oibafs is used for more stable users), and as this projects get bigger i just hit the 2GB limit
<_Groo_> i just need some more room
<_Groo_> the ppa is https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa/
<dobey> oh, ok. i don't have enough permissions to tweak ppa settings. you'll just have to be patient until an admin sees the question and can respond to it
<_Groo_> dobey: k, tks
<wgrant> _Groo_: Done.
<_Groo_> wgrant: tks sir :)
#launchpad 2014-12-13
<sidi> Hi. I need an online bug tracker / ML for a UK-based scientific study, involving human participants. I need all the tools I use to be compliant with the EU's Data Protection Directive. I don't see anything in Launchpad's terms of use about the countries where user data is stored and users' right over their data. Is it correct that Launchpad complies with no data protection legislation?
<cjwatson> sidi: https://help.launchpad.net/PrivacyPolicy has a fair bit about data retention etc.  Launchpad's servers are hosted in the UK.
<sidi> cjwatson, I was on that page actually. It should contain a DPA compliance notice if Launchpad were compliant, so for me it's a bit of a matter of knowing whether Launchpad actively escapes EU law on data protection by establishing its HQ in the isle of man or if someone just didn't fill in the details properly on the policy
<sidi> i guess i'l ltake it to the mailing list. thanks for posting that link though
<cjwatson> sidi: As far as I know Canonical attempts to comply with the DPA; that sounds like an oversight although I wouldn't want to try to do anything about it at 6:30am :-)
<sidi> cjwatson, haha yeah :-)
<sidi> cjwatson, reading the policy, there isn't a mechanism that clearly describes how users can have all the data they created deleted, and that could quite possibly include blueprints and bug reports but are said to be undeletable, so i err on the side of non-compliance. not that i would lose sleep over this for what i do with launchpad but compliance is mandatory in research :-) anyway, good night!
<cjwatson> Chapter and verse on the compliance notice thing from the legislation would be helpful.
<cjwatson> We can hide blueprints and bugs if necessary, although AIUI data protection law would require us to have regard to other interests as well, which would be relevant given the intertwined nature of all this.
<cjwatson> So I don't actually see anything in the DPA about compliance notices.
<cjwatson> An actual reference would definitely be helpful there rather than me trying to be an armchair lawyer.
<robfrawley> Can anyone give me some insight into why my build fails? https://launchpad.net/~scribeinc/+archive/ubuntu/nginx/+packages
<robfrawley> FYI: I am 100% new to Launchpad, and very new to building custom packages in general (although this *does* compile locally on my machine)
<cjwatson> robfrawley: Looks like a missing build-dependency of some kind.  The build is outputting messages in parallel which means that you have to look back a bit, but:
<cjwatson> ./configure: error: module ngx_pagespeed requires the pagespeed optimization library.
<cjwatson> Look in objs/autoconf.err for more details.
<cjwatson> debian/rules:159: recipe for target 'config.arch.scribe' failed
<cjwatson> robfrawley: Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild for your local test builds, rather than just relying on debuild or whatever.  You need to be test-building in a clean environment.
<robfrawley> ok, great - let me dig into that a bit - thanks!
<robfrawley> @cjwatson: For clarification, the source package generated via "debuild -S -sd -k<my-key-id>" doesn't include source i've downloaded and inserted into the source package i'm basing this off of? (ie, i put the correct dependencies in /path/to/source/nginx-1.7.7/debian/modules/ngx_pagespeed-release-beta/)
<cjwatson> robfrawley: Generally should but maybe you aren't pointing the build process at that properly ... you can inspect the generated .debian.tar.xz
<cjwatson> (I haven't, need to go out)
<robfrawley> No worries - thanks for the tips - just trying my first build using the SimpleSbuild setup info you provided
<cjwatson> Cool
<robfrawley> at what point/file do I set an enviornment variable for make in a debian source package?
<cjwatson> robfrawley: I'd normally do it in debian/rules just on the line where it calls make (might be indirect via dh_auto_build or similar), or you can just export it at the top level of debian/rules if you don't mind it applying to the whole package build process.
<robfrawley> @cjwatson: your help was great - https://launchpad.net/~scribeinc/+archive/ubuntu/nginx/+packages
<robfrawley> shouted you out in the changelog: https://gitlab.scribe.systems/scribe/nginx-build/commit/f7c3504cdc3e263ef8d82a67b723ef5ecfd700f9#6ea32efdafa5bab71a5346b772e1b04aa0e56a2e_1_1
<robfrawley> thanks!
<cjwatson> robfrawley: ok, happy to help
<teward> ... just reading this made me forget - i forgot to upload 1.7.8 to the NGINX PPAs... ooopsies
<robfrawley> @tweard: ooh, new mainline for me to grab soon then!
<robfrawley> @tweard: I'm stuck on bzr - it's been throwing me for a loop - is there an equivalent method to adding the mainline (development) nginx ppa and performing an "apt-get source nginx" that I can perform simply using bzr from the ppa?
<teward> robfrawley: nope - there's no bzr repo
<teward> robfrawley: i actually pull from Debian directly as the base
<teward> then unzip the latest tarball and update modules where needed to fix FTBFS
<teward> robfrawley: but that requires git, not bzr.
<teward> (if you pull from Debian git directly0
<teward> robfrawley: i only use bzr when working with merges from Debian to develrelease
<teward> and even then i only use that for ease-of-merging and then end up making a debdiff like old-fashioned little me
<robfrawley> yeah, i noticed that (re: the debian base)
<teward> robfrawley: it's also more effective to actually highlight my name, teward, not tweard :)
<robfrawley> what sort of FTBFS's come up? small or many?
<robfrawley> ah, yeah - i'll get the spelling right one of these days
<teward> robfrawley: not taken a look at your packages, but the third-party modules, some of them hate the API changes in 1.7.x
<robfrawley> Ah, okay - I noticed that (my first attempt involved Nginx direct from the source, and some of them were giving me lots of issues)
<robfrawley> I'll stick with building off your solid work for now ;-)
<teward> robfrawley: might be until later or tomorrow - i;ve had a hell of a week
<robfrawley> no worries there, i'm still working toward a solid foundation using SimpleSbuild and PPAs in general. No rush from me.
<teward> robfrawley: i use Sbuild now to test build everything - but i ultimately publish to the PPAs in a staging place because sometimes they're weirdly different
<robfrawley> Can you elaborate on "staging place" - is that just another PPA you setup for the sole purpose of running the build against Launchpad's buiders prior to pushing to your main repo?
<teward> yep, then i just copy the binaries over
<teward> brunch time
<teward> :)
<robfrawley> good to know
#launchpad 2015-12-07
<lifeless> there's a spammer on LP
<lifeless> iamnoon66@gmail.com
<lifeless> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/119420
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 80895 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #119420 comments on bugs/answers/merge proposals/etc cannot be edited" [Low,Triaged]
<lifeless> wgrant: ^
<wgrant> lifeless: Slaughtered, thanks.
<lifeless> wgrant: danke
<alkisg> Hi, the page down key in launchpad.net and in firefox no longer works properly; the first time it pages down, the second time one presses it it pages up...
<dobey> wfm
<dobey> sounds like a keybaord or firefox issue
<alkisg> It happens in all my installations, from 12.04 to 16.04
<alkisg> It doesn't happen in chromium-browser though
<dobey> i have about 10 launchpad pages open in firefox right now and they all work
<alkisg> Let's check with a specific page: please load this one, then press pgdn two times: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/1492546
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1492546 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Systemd runs ifdown on shutdown even when it shouldn't" [Medium,Triaged]
<dobey> maybe you're running some other thing on all your installations which screws with key events in X
<dobey> pgdn and pgup are clearly distinct key codes
<dobey> works fine
<dobey> firefox 42 from ubuntu packages
<alkisg> Thanks, let me find some way to cleanly reproduce it in e.g. live cds and I'll bring it up again
<dobey> if you're using nightly firefox maybe it's broken, or something else is broken on your system, but it is very clearly working fine here
<dobey> if you find some way to reproduce in a live cd, just file a bug report
<alkisg> I thought it would be more common, but it looks like it's isn't so
<alkisg> Thank you
#launchpad 2015-12-08
<Odd_Bloke> Could someone bump the priority of https://launchpad.net/~cloud-images-release-managers/+livefs/ubuntu/trusty/docker-ubuntu-core/+build/45561 please?
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: done
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Thanks!
<mapreri> is possible through the launchpad API to look up and download a given file by it's SHA-something hash?  pretty much the same way it's possible to do on snapshots.debian.org (the use case would be the same).  clearly i'd like to download only packages that have been in the ubuntu archive, not random files
<cjwatson> mapreri: you probably want {source,binary}FileUrls(include_meta=True)
<cjwatson> slightly weird interface, but instead of a bare list of URLs, that will give you back a list of dicts with at least keys url, size, and sha256 for each URL
 * mapreri opens api.l.n and reads about that
<cjwatson> I'm not sure it's all made it into the apidoc
<cjwatson> But it will at least tell you how to call the thing ...
<mapreri> atm I was most curious to see whether it's actually possible to do.  Also I really need #802241 to be fixed/implemented/workarounded/"locally patched" before starting to code stuff using it anyway :\
<mapreri> cjwatson: but cool, thank you!
<seb128> hey
<seb128> I'm looking at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/nautilus/+imports and it's empty
<seb128> but nautilus had several recent uploads including translation tarballs (from the build logs they have a translations.tar.gz in the Files summary
<seb128> any idea what could be wrong?
<seb128> e.g https://launchpadlibrarian.net/228349150/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.nautilus_1%3A3.18.2-1ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<seb128> the corresponding tarball seems to be https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+upload/10433456/+files/nautilus_3.18.2-1ubuntu2_amd64_translations.tar.gz and includes .po/mo and a template
<dobey> seb128: branch imports have not been done on xenial, and i think the plan is to not do so. there was some comments in a thread on the mailing list a few days after xenial archive opened
<dobey> oh
<cjwatson> dobey: seb128 is talking about translations.  totally separate.
<seb128> dobey, that's translation import from deb uploads
<dobey> oops i read that wrong
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> sorry :)
<seb128> no worry
<cjwatson> I'm looking insofar as I'm able to - the translations upload job seems to have run, though slightly awkward to tell because of an inadequate default __repr__ on the job class (which I'm going to fix for future investigators)
<seb128> it doesn't seem specific to nautilus
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/gedit/+imports
<seb128> that is weird, it lists errors which suggests .po made it to the queue
<seb128> so it's like it was not listing things that were imported?
<seb128> (though in the nautilus case I was looking at the fr.po has a string translated in the source which was not on launchpad so there seems to be an import issue)
<dobey> hmm, if ddebs are enabled in a PPA, should they not be published in the PPA as well to be installable with apt-get?
<dobey> or is there an open bug on that already?
<cjwatson> seb128: the only thing I can think of is that it's something to do with sharing, but this is beyond me
<cjwatson> dobey: they already are, if the publish_debug_symbols flag is turned on - but they're in a different section, main/debug
<dobey> cjwatson: ah ok, and i guess add-apt-repository doesn't add that to the sources.list file it generates
<cjwatson> indeed
<seb128> cjwatson, oh, right, that's it, thanks
<cjwatson> seb128: ...?
<seb128> I think dpm had sharing on so translations would be imported from trunk
<seb128> but the nautilus import is outdated
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/nautilus/master-git
<cjwatson> ah
<seb128> I think several of those gnome modules got a submodule (libgd)
<seb128> which iirc the import job doesn't like
<cjwatson> oh yeesh, one of the impossible cases
<seb128> well "job"
<seb128> so I guess we need to unset the sharing for those
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks!
<cjwatson> well
<cjwatson> except I'm not sure what that does to sharing between series
<cjwatson> and it's pretty fragile to unset sharing because the LP UI invites you to set it up again
<cjwatson> possibly wgrant can work out exactly what's going on here
<seb128> k
<seb128> I'm going to wait to hear from him before unsetting the sharing
<cjwatson> thanks
<jhobbs> I'm trying to view a buildlog from a failed build but I get a 404
<jhobbs> https://launchpad.net/~oil-ci/+archive/ubuntu/oil-experimental/+build/8412202
<dobey> did you retry the build already?
<jhobbs> yeah i did just now
<jhobbs> i think i know what went wrong, despite not seeing the log
<jhobbs> so i gave up and went for it
<jhobbs> no, i was wrong, it didn't work that time either
<wgrant> jhobbs: Use Firefox rather than Chromium.
<jhobbs> ahhh right
<jhobbs> thanks for the reminder
<wgrant> jhobbs: Chromium has a bad habit of reencoding tildes in URLs.
#launchpad 2015-12-09
<seb128> wgrant, hey, did you see the translations discussion from yesterday?
<wgrant> seb128: I did, was waiting for you to appear.
<seb128> I'm here :-)
<wgrant> seb128: Sharing with upstream only inhibits PO imports, not POT ones.
<wgrant> Does that look plausible here?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> though why are the .pot not listed in the queue then?
<wgrant> So the template looks updated?
<seb128> yes, the template is fine
<wgrant> They probably get purged after not very long.
<seb128> my issue was that some strings translated in the fr.po in the tarball had been translated again in launchpad because the upstream translations didn't get imported
<seb128> that's leading to incomplete translations and to translator wasting work
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> So, unsetting the packaging link would allow imports to happen again.
<wgrant> PO imports, that is.
<seb128> but...?
<wgrant> But as Colin says, nothing stops someone from readding the packaging link, and the translations split involved in removing a packaging link is very buggy.
<seb128> what would be a better solution?
<seb128> fixing launchpad imports I guess? ;-)
<seb128> ideally upstream git could be mirrored in git and the translation sharing could import the po from there
<wgrant> Right, the ideal solution is to not make weird decisions when designing Launchpad Translations.
<wgrant> But that's a bit difficult.
<seb128> well the "share with trunk" worked as long as the imports were updated
<seb128> but the git to bzr import has limitations
<wgrant> seb128: What's the issue with the import?
<seb128> nautilus, gedit, etc use git submodules
<wgrant> The bzr import, that is.
<wgrant> Oh, I was looking at the wrong project.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Also, submodules, really? Ew.
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/tree/.gitmodules
<seb128> but yeah
<wgrant> O_o
<wgrant> why
<seb128> because maintaing a lib and a stable interface is too much work for them I guess :p
<seb128> but anyway that's where we stand
<wgrant> Heh
<seb128> and the bzr importer doesn't like those
<wgrant> No.
<seb128> so I guess the only thing we can do now is to unset the sharing
<seb128> until somebody works on launchpad translations to make it do things differently
<seb128> or use git to git rather than git to bzr imports
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> Another option is to make the upstream project look like it doesn't have any current templates.
<wgrant> Heh, we'll see if anybody's working on Launchpad soon.
<seb128> how do you make a project looks like it hasn't a current template?
<seb128> also would that lead to import the .po from the source uploads?
<wgrant> seb128: Easiest way is to make it actually not have a current template.
 * wgrant tries to find the template.
<seb128> it shouldn't have one
<seb128> upstream GNOME doesn't have the pot in git iirc
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/nautilus/master-git/files/head:/po/
<seb128> not pot
<wgrant> Right, but it still exists in LP.
<wgrant> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/nautilus/+sharing-details
 * wgrant tries to find a list of sticks to poke it with.
<seb128> the "view upstream" leads to a "lost something"
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/nautilus/main/+pots/nautilus
<wgrant> hm, wfm.
<wgrant> And it's active, so I'm surprised you can't see it.
<seb128>  ID OOPS-5d65cff6f90d6f1e9450847214db4acc
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-5d65cff6f90d6f1e9450847214db4acc
<seb128> is what I got
<seb128> error ID OOPS-93cca20415ad262e5ce4c90907bade35 on retry
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-93cca20415ad262e5ce4c90907bade35
<seb128> no, I just get errors
<wgrant> Oh, because it's set to external.
<wgrant> So that template is invisible to mortals anyway.
<wgrant> So we can totally deactivate it, and the only visible change will be that Ubuntu will think it's not sharing any more.
<wgrant> Do you have a list of affected projects?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I know of nautilus and gedit
<seb128> do we have a list of outdated imports somewhere?
<wgrant> I could generate one, but it's very large.
<seb128> if we restrict to main?
<wgrant> Let me see what I can find.
<seb128> but it's likely a good part of GNOME
<seb128> evince gedit gnome-control-center nautilus
<wgrant> Do you know that gedit's translations are broken?
<wgrant> I don't see an upstream template on LP.
<wgrant> Hmm, the nautilus upstream template was apparently updated from an LP export in February.
<wgrant> I was querying for all sharing templates where the upstream hadn't been updated this year, and it didn't show up.
<wgrant> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13853627/ is all the packages with upstream templates that haven't been updated since September. 12 of those were updated earlier in the year.
<seb128> wgrant, gedit translation, I assume so because https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/gedit/+imports doesn't list imported .pos
<wgrant> grumble
 * wgrant digs deeper
<wgrant> seb128: Hum, that lists four for me?
<seb128> right, only fails
<wgrant> The rest where probably just pruned a month after they were successfully imported.
<seb128> not success
<wgrant> The fact that there were any at all means it's not affected by this problem.
<seb128> but gedit was uploaded on 11-24
<seb128> so it's less than a month
<wgrant>     RosettaImportStatus.IMPORTED: timedelta(days=3),
<wgrant> seriously...
 * wgrant multiplies them all by 20
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> ok, so I guess it's only nautilus
<seb128> from your pastebin list
<wgrant> I've deactivated its template, so the next upload should get POs.
<wgrant> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/nautilus/+sharing-details oh no :(
<wgrant> no sharing :'(
<seb128> didn't work out then?
<wgrant> Nope, should all be good.
<wgrant> Sharing is disabled.
<seb128> k, great
<seb128> wgrant, thanks!
<wgrant> seb128: Let me know if you run into anything vaguely related.
<wgrant> Preferably before my memories of this fade again :P
<seb128> ok :-)
<Laney> cjwatson: Does OOPS-9e4ded7ce5520af0a9a53412c8e33cae interest you? Getting this while trying to change the default repository for a project.
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-9e4ded7ce5520af0a9a53412c8e33cae
<Laney> (Filed #1524316)
<cjwatson> GitDefaultConflict: The default repository for 'geonames' is already set to ~larsu/geonames/+git/geonames-1.
<cjwatson> Laney: Could you update the bug to describe how exactly you were trying to change it?
<cjwatson> (Looks like via /geonames/+configure-code, but best to have that in the bug and not just the OOPS)
<Laney> oh, right, ok
<Laney> there
<DJJeff> keep getting alot of these 404's
<DJJeff> The requested URL /user/repo/ubuntu/dists/mydist/InRelease was not found on this server.
<DJJeff> I know its safe to ignore these 404's
<DJJeff> but why do they happen
<DJJeff> it only happens on a select few like for example /webupd8team/somepackage/ubuntu/dists/utopic
<DJJeff> I guess the proper way would be to return 304 Not Modified
<dobey> why would a 304 be proper for something that doesn't exist?
<dobey> it happens because you've added a PPA which doesn't have packages for your ubuntu release. utopic is also EOL
<cjwatson> DJJeff: Because those bits of those repositories haven't been published since we added InRelease support.
<cjwatson> 404 is fine; apt handles that and falls back to Release/Release.gpg.
<DJJeff> http://i.imgur.com/fKDU94M.png
<DJJeff> not all of them 404
<DJJeff> just some
<DJJeff> I used wireshark to watch when I ran sudo apt-update
<DJJeff> some actually do return 304
<DJJeff> I try to avoid using PPA's I only use them when the packages are not in the distro repo
<DJJeff> or the ones in the distro repo are old or broken
<DJJeff> one big problem many run into including myself is when distros get added
<DJJeff> for example I run 16.04 Xenial and in the repo its still at utopic or vivid
<DJJeff> and if xenial gets added there is no good way to check all the PPAs to update to the latest supported distro
<cjwatson> DJJeff: 304 is for those that have been published since the addition of InRelease support and which your apt already has identical copies of
<cjwatson> DJJeff: this is a non-issue in practice though, you're only noticing it because you're paying too much attention :)
<DJJeff> ppa's are super slow as it is
<DJJeff> cause there are no mirrors etc
<cjwatson> you can use "devel" for PPAs if you really want, which is linked to the latest published series in that archive with any packages in it - but the gotcha there is that that really is *any* packages, even if that PPA has a collection of lots of different things and the thing you're interested in hasn't been updated, so it's not necessarily always appropriate
<DJJeff> doing apt-get update for me takes almost 45 seconds :-(
<seb128> can we do MPs from git branches pushed to personnal user space?
<cjwatson> yes
<seb128> I do see a button on e.g https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/geonames/+git/tweaks
<seb128> *don't*
<cjwatson> seb128: see e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/turnip/+git/turnip/+merge/279906
<cjwatson> seb128: go to the branch you want to merge, not the repository
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> thanks cjwatson
<DJJeff> ok switching my distro mirrors using https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<DJJeff> now its down to 18 seconds
<DJJeff> sed -i 's/ca.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror.it.ubc.ca/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<DJJeff> hehe
<dobey> DJJeff: if you don't care about source packages too, you can disable any deb-src lines, and it will speed things up a bit. though, i have several PPAs, and update only takes about 4.5 seconds for me.
<DJJeff> latency right now is around 60ms to ppa.launchpad.net (184.168.221.104)
<DJJeff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13860678/
<dobey> unless apt is broken and not using a single connection, latency shouldn't matter unless it's up near a second or more
<DJJeff> 15% packet loss from 212.118.240.116
<DJJeff> lol
<DJJeff> United Kingdom Square Pnap-lon Backbone Net
<DJJeff> ya I am in canada so thats like 18 hops for me to launchpad
<dobey> i'm in the us, so it's not like i'm sitting in the data center either :)
<cjwatson> DJJeff: traceroutes are more meaningful if you haven't typoed the target hostname
<cjwatson> launchpad != launchpage
<DJJeff> oh shit lol
<dobey> lol, also that
<DJJeff> hold up
<DJJeff> issues are more on my end X_X
<DJJeff> http://i.imgur.com/gN9f0lf.png
<karni> Hi guys. Got a git on Lp related question. I created a project, and can successfully push to lp:~user/project, but not lp:project - I'm the project owner, but git push lp master (where lp is remote on launchpad) just sits there and does nothing.
<karni> Question being - any pointers how to get that going? -v just prints "Pushing to git+ssh:// ..." and nothing more
<karni> I'll be around bit later, in case there's an answer on what may be wrong with my setup.
<cjwatson> karni: Real examples would help.
#launchpad 2015-12-10
<reactormonk> Timeout on https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~scompall/typelevel-course/trunk/view/head:/answers/src/main/scala/shapeless/DI.scala#L79
<reactormonk> ah, there we go.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: We have a script which downloads the 'Built files' from a livefs build; it doesn't work when a livefs build is private because we don't do any authentication.  Is there a way to get a restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net link for the build artifacts through the API (with which we are authenticated)?
<Odd_Bloke> (wgrant: ^)
<Odd_Bloke> (I always have it in my head you're US-time-zoned, despite actual facts :p)
<wgrant> I'm flexibly time-zoned.
<Odd_Bloke> You are a time zone unto yourself.
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: So you're getting https://api.launchpad.net/[...] URLs from your API client, and then giving them to something else to download?
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: We're doing a build.getFileUrls() and then iterating over those.
<wgrant> Also how are you having a private LiveFSBuild?
<wgrant> Just a private PPA?
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah, I think so.
<Odd_Bloke> https://launchpad.net/~cloudware/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/utlemming-cpc-amd64-20151209-xenial/+build/45690 <-- e.g.
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<Odd_Bloke> So we're getting URLs that are the above + /+files/...
<wgrant> Many years ago I think I used some heavily underscored expression to use launchpadlib's OAuth-aware HTTP client to download them, but I don't quite recall exactly how.
<wgrant> s/them/other private files/
<wgrant> I need to EOD now, hopefully Colin can sort it out, otherwise I'll try to have a look tomorrow.
<Odd_Bloke> Cool, thanks for taking a quick look. :)
<Odd_Bloke> (And at least confirming that there isn't a blindingly obvious way of doing it that I'm missing :p)
<wgrant> No, you at least need to request the URL and get the redirect location using an authenticated client.
 * wgrant vanishes.
<Odd_Bloke> An lp._browser.get(...) still hits the 404.
<Odd_Bloke> But I'll stop digging on this until I have someone to guide me in roughly the right direction. :p
<karni> cjwatson: git remote add lp lp:gstspotify && git push lp <feature branch> --> just sits there doing nothing. when I pushed to a remote lp:~karni/gstspotify it worked fine
<cjwatson> wgrant: How would that even work?  I thought OAuth was only checked for webservice publications.
<wgrant> cjwatson: It is, but you can request those paths on the webservice and they'll redirect fine.
<cjwatson> karni: I'll need as exact as possible a timestamp for when you attempted the push so that I can correlate with logs.
<wgrant> Even if the method doesn't return them.
<cjwatson> Oho.
<wgrant> lp._browser.get sounds roughly right.
<wgrant> With the caveat that you need to mangle the URL.
<cjwatson> I think that might send Accept: application/json too, but yeah.
<cjwatson> If all else fails there's lp._browser._connection.request
<wgrant> The URL isn't likely to care about the Accept.
<karni> cjwatson: sure. I can do it again and provide the timestamp, I guess that'll be easier for you. I'll ping you shortly.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: wgrant: So how would I need to mangle the URL?
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: launchpad.net -> api.launchpad.net/devel
<cjwatson> Just tested that with lp._browser.get(), it does indeed work fine
<Odd_Bloke> Indeed it does.
<karni> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13891368/
<cjwatson> karni: thanks, will see if I can dig something out of logs
<karni> cjwatson: as mentioned, the push to lp-karni remote works fine,so I guess my ssh/lp setup is fine. sure, thanks.
<cjwatson> karni: appears to be hitting http://paste.ubuntu.com/13891491/
<cjwatson> ah, but before that
<cjwatson> 2015-12-10 11:42:02+0000 [-] [request-id=86849737-5f7a-48ea-aba6-bb43fab6cbb3] Dying: turnip virt error: FORBIDDEN Michał Karnicki is not a member of PS Project Management Team
<Odd_Bloke> Next fun problem: how to download an image this way without pulling the entire thing down in to memory. ^_^
<Odd_Bloke> (I'm going to see if I can extract enough OAuth information from the lp object to hand off to requests, which what we use now)
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: there's lp._browser._connection.authorizer.authorizeRequest buried in there, which may be useful
<cjwatson> see lazr/restfulclient/_browser.py:RestfulHttp
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah, I'm hoping I'll be able to pull out the required attributes from .authorizer and pass them in to a requests-oauthlib session.
<cjwatson> karni: so it's definitely a bug that you didn't get a sensible error, probably tickled by our recent upgrade to a more current version of Twisted.  But the proximate cause is that the weird weird way that PS handles maintenance of projects means that you don't have permission to set the default repository for gstspotify.
<cjwatson> karni: Perhaps that project ought to have a more sensible maintainer team
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: The easiest thing to do is probably to ask launchpadlib's thing to not follow the redirect, so you can get a response with a Location header that you can download separately.
<wgrant> cjwatson: I wouldn't be surprised if there was a Unicode safety issue there somewhere...
<cjwatson> Yeah, it could be pre-existing.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Oh, good idea.
<wgrant> cjwatson: Oh, I didn't see the traceback, so unicode indeed.
<wgrant> Probably never worked, though I'm surprised that part of the test suite passes under Python 3. Hm.
<cjwatson> I was going to request an upgrade soon anyway, so let me see if it's easy to fix.
<wgrant> Oh, I bet e.faultString is only unicode when it's convenient.
<wgrant> Slap a .encode('utf-8') in there when it's unicode and all should be good, hopefully...
<cjwatson> $ curl -is https://git.qastaging.paddev.net/ | grep ^X-Turnip-Revision:
<cjwatson> X-Turnip-Revision: 93ce4af4cb28c61d777a1e2baf26460baf71246d
<cjwatson> gitygitgit
<cjwatson> wgrant: I'm not convinced we exercise that path in the test suite right now.
<cjwatson> Oh, we hit it in the functional tests.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: wgrant: Right, I think I've got something that works.  Thanks for the help!
<cjwatson> Excellent
<karni> cjwatson: sorry, missed the messages! reading now
<karni> cjwatson: I see, that makes sense. At least I know what the problem is :)
<karni> cjwatson: Thanks for looking into it
<cjwatson> karni: https://git.launchpad.net/turnip/commit/?id=2e0ef6f29e97750279a67627ce50d2e47588df04, will try to get that rolled out soon
<karni> cjwatson: oh haha was it my name again :D (again: not the first time something failed because of the 'ł' :D)
<karni> that, plus not member of the team :)
<karni> quick reaction, cool :)
<cjwatson> Afraid so.  We try to test for that these days, but apparently didn't quite catch everything
<karni> nah that's okay :)
<mapreri> so, launchpad's git → bzr importer choke on repository with signed commits? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/210728636/vcs-imports-pbuilder-trunk.log
<mapreri> (like the one I'm used to do)
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr-git/+bug/1084403
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1084403 in bzr-git (Ubuntu) "no support for gpgsig tags" [High,Triaged]
<mapreri> cool! (no) :)
<mapreri> ok, I'll just wait on git mirrors :P
#launchpad 2015-12-11
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging somehow tracks all the packages in lubuntu. how do i add to the list of packages it tracks? i'm not sure how it works to begin with
<wgrant> wxl: Tracks in which sense?
<wxl> wgrant: we get automatically subscribed to all the bugs
<cjwatson> I think it just has a load of structural subscriptions.
<wgrant> That's what it looks like.
<wxl> is that something i can modify?
<wxl> well, in a bulk sense
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<package name>, hit "Subscribe to bug mail"
<wxl> or do i just need to go to each package?
<wgrant> wxl: Navigate to the package page (eg. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg) and click "Subscribe to bug mail"
<cjwatson> assuming you admin that team
<cjwatson> ... which you do
<wxl> i am an admin
<cjwatson> you can do it in bulk using the API
<wgrant> It would also be possible to do that through launchpadlib for a given set of packages.
<cjwatson> distribution_source_package has an addBugSubscription method
<wxl> oooh excellent
<wxl> thanks folks! give yourselves a pat on the back for being so wonderful :)
<cjwatson> yay, git.launchpad.net backend now self-hosted
<wgrant> Now we're in trouble if it breaks :)
<cjwatson> we can still roll back without it :)
<wgrant> Assuming Swift survives....
<cjwatson> well yeah
<clivejo> is there any way a PPA can have its size increased?
<wgrant> clivejo: Sure, tell me the PPA's URL and why you need more space.
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/calligra/
<clivejo> Its a big package
<clivejo> I'm trying to package new version 2.9.10
<clivejo> but have no room
<wgrant> clivejo: Fixed.
<clivejo> wgrant: can you see the package I just uploaded?
<clivejo> is there any way to recover it?
<wxl> are there any PUT examples for launchpadlib anywhere?
<cjwatson> wxl: https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#Hosted_files
<cjwatson> (the .write there turns into a PUT behind the scenes - see lazr.restfulclient.resource:HostedFileBuffer
<cjwatson> )
<wgrant> wxl: What're you trying to do?
<wgrant> clivejo: It's not possible to recover a rejected package. You need to upload it again.
<clivejo> wgrant: or even  just the source code calligra_2.9.10.orig.tar.xz
<wxl> wgrant: just trying to do that bug subsscription thing
<cjwatson> wxl: You don't need PUT for that
<wgrant> wxl: You don't need a PUT to do that. Have a read through https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<wxl> isn't addBugSubscription a PUT?
<cjwatson> you may be confusing PUT and POST
<wgrant> No, it's a POST.
<clivejo> wgrant: my internet is too slow and very near my quota
<wgrant> You want something like lp.distributions['ubuntu'].getSourcePackage(name='dpkg').addBugSubscription(subscriber=lp.people['some-team'])
<wxl> oh derp
<wgrant> clivejo: We no longer possess that file.
<clivejo> ok fair enough, Ill leave it be
<wxl> ah great
<clivejo> thanks for bumping my PPA quote
<clivejo> good night
<psusi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail says to just set my email address in launchpad and it will set up the forward for my id@ubuntu.com, and NOT to set my launchpad email contact to my @ubuntu.com address... but according to https://launchpad.net/~psusi/+editemails, my primary email *is* psusi@ubuntu.com, and this has been forwarding to my secondary email for years
<psusi> ( which I now need to change as my ISP are a bunch of morons )
<xnox> psusi, what's your primary email at login.ubuntu.com?
<mgz> logout
<psusi> xnox, psusi@ubuntu.com
<psusi> that's the email I use for everything and it just forwards to my old email address @cfl.rr.com, but the idiots have shut down my account and can't recreate it for at least 3 days, so I'm trying to switch the forwarding to my gmail account since they don't keep screwing up and losing my email
<psusi> xnox, and all of the mail I have received over the years from from launchpad have been addressed to @ubuntu.com but forwarded to cfl.rr.com
<psusi> yet according to that wiki page, this isn't possible?
<psusi> in other words, the very thing that the wiki and bug #5292 say is broken has been working fine for me for years
<ubot5> bug 5292 in Launchpad itself "People setting preferred contact address to @ubuntu.com" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5292
<psusi> I'm guessing that what happens is that after 24-48 hours your primary email is synched to the .forward, then after that, you can change the primary to @ubuntu.com and then subsequent syncs ignore it and keep forwarding to the previous address
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/229675896/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.samba_2%3A4.1.20%2Bdfsg-1ubuntu1unnet1~trusty_BUILDING.txt.gz
<pmjdebruijn> anybody here a clue why that build is failing?
<pmjdebruijn> sbuild-build-depends-samba-dummy : Depends: libcups2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<pmjdebruijn> that makes very little sense to me
<thopiekar> pmjdebruijn: For me it looks like your sources.list is not set up well. libcups2-dev should be hosted at the "main" component of your target Ubuntu release.
<thopiekar> So double check that "main" is in your /etc/apt/sources.list. I'm sorry that I can't give better sbuild instructions as I use pbuilder for local builds...
<pmjdebruijn> this is on the ppa build farm
<pmjdebruijn> not on my local machine
<pmjdebruijn> so I have no control over the sources.list
<pmjdebruijn> which is exactly why that messages puzzles me
<thopiekar> Ah, ok, well then check your PPA details. There is a selection, where you can set the components you want to use to build your packages. Even when "main" is enabled try to disable and enable it.. (Maybe it's a bug?)
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: "but it is not going to be installed" from apt means that the package's dependencies aren't satisfiable for some reason. You should set up a clean trusty environment locally, add your PPA, and try to install the package's build dependencies, then drill down until you find the root dependency issue.
<wgrant> apt isn't good at identifying the root cause itself.
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant: I think i figured it out
<pmjdebruijn> new samba depends on heimdal-dev, but cups2-dev depends on krb5-dev in older ubuntu's, thus greating a conflict
<pmjdebruijn> I diffured the old samba control file and the new one, and there was a note about this in there :)
<pmjdebruijn> helpful package maintainer is very helpful :)
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant: thanks btw :)
<tsimonq2> I have been playing with this for a bit and I have gotten frustrated. I would like to use the api to get a queuebot-like function. Is there a way in the API that I can see the latest status change for all the packages without having to look package-by-package?
<su_v> cjwatson: did the spam filter/script break again? https://answers.launchpad.net/inkscape is getting flooded again
<CarlFK> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/229675939/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.sane-backends_1.0.24-4ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<CarlFK>  sbuild-build-depends-sane-backends-dummy : Depends: libgphoto2-2-dev but it is not installable
<CarlFK> I did apt-get source on vivd, applied a patch, set the target as wily - and I guess libgphoto2-2-dev doesn't exist ?
<dobey> no, and there is a newer version of sane-backends in wily already anyway
<CarlFK> ah, right.  thanks.  derp.
<CarlFK> how do I create a package for wily on my vivid box?
<m_hampl> The spammer seem to have select a new target. There is again a huge attack, about 100 message about support phone number in the inkscape area
<su_v> 164 messages from today and still on-going (not a new target btw).
<Mc-> m_hampl: my .procmailrc : http://paste.fulltxt.net/7Z6HW4
<maxb> CarlFK: Source package or binary package?
<CarlFK> maxb: the goal is to have it in my PPA, which is source only, right ?
<maxb> You upload the source, it builds the binary, right
<maxb> In which case there is nothing special you have to do to prepare a source package on a different release
<dobey> CarlFK: use pull-lp-source from ubuntu-dev-tools to get the source, instead of apt-get source
<CarlFK> dobey: neat.  thanks
<dobey> maxb: well, debuild errors out by default if you haven't got the build-deps installed, so it won't let you create the .changes to upload the source. you need to install the build-deps, or pass the argument to ignore build deps
<CarlFK> yeah, little fuzzy on what I have to do, special or not.
<dobey> not sure why you want to build it for wily if you have vivid, though :)
<CarlFK> the short answer is: I need to be ready for wily
<CarlFK> for LCA (conference Feb1) I'll build up about 20 boxes.  likely wily.  I'll have a day or two between getting the hardware and needing them to be read to use.
<CarlFK> so no time to be doing journey of R&D
<Mc-> 230 spams so far today
 * su_v counts 274 for today, and still incoming
<Mc-> yeah, +43 since i counted ^^
<dobey> i don't think cjwatson and wgrant need you to keep announcing incoming spams on inkscape answers in this channel, really
<wxl> trying to use launchpad lib to add a bunch of packages to my team subscription and i'm getting a 400:
<wxl> http://pastebin.com/8anv68th
<wgrant> wxl: lximage-qt isn't an Ubuntu package, source or binary.
<wxl> oh what
<dobey> wxl: you probably need to strip the whitespace when you filearray.append(line). it looks like the string includes the newline character, and you're sending that to launchpad
<wgrant> Oh, it is in xenial.
<wgrant> The problem, then, is what dobey said.
<wxl> yeah in xenial
<wxl> ok great
<wxl> thanks guy
<wxl> s
<dobey> "lximage-qt\n" doesn't exist :)
<wxl> dobey: so you think filearray.append(s.strip(line)) would be reasonable?
<wxl> er oops
<wxl> line.strip() i mean
<wxl> yep that did it, nevermind :)
#launchpad 2016-12-12
<bulldog> hi am trying to build snap package for my application on launchpad and it fails after compiling qt from src with saying https://launchpadlibrarian.net/297730348/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_temperory-snap_BUILDING.txt.gz
<bulldog> these are the errors Err http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 Packages    407  Proxy Authentication Required
<bulldog> can any one help please?
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: cjwatson: xnox: lazr.restfulclient can't be installed from PyPI for Python 3 (because the version up there predates some fixes), which means launchpadlib can't be installed; are any of you able to upload the latest version?
<xnox> i don't
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, Package Index Owner: gavinpanella, thumper, benji, jcsackett, wallyworld, mitechie, wgrant
<xnox> i only know wgrant
<xnox> from that list
<Odd_Bloke> Oh, actually, even installing from source one of the dependencies (oauth) doesn't like Python 3.
<Odd_Bloke> Hello, Py 2, my old friend, etc.
<dobey> python-oauth?
<dobey> if lplib is still using that, it really should probably be ported to oauthlib instead
<dobey> python-oauth is dead
<cjwatson> we know but not trivial
<cjwatson> if you make sure you have the system python3-oauth installed, though, it should work
<cjwatson> (since the one in Ubuntu has had 2to3 run over it and that seems to be enough)
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Ah, good to know; thanks. :)
<bjsnider> i'm trying to add agpg key to my account but the email isn't being sent
<dobey> did you upload the public key to keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<bjsnider> i did
<dobey> and your e-mail configured in launchpad matches one on the key?
<bjsnider> yes
<dobey> ok, i know sometimes it can take a little while before all the services are aware of the key; i'd say wait an hour or two and try again, and if it still fails come back and hopefully someone more knowledgeable about me on the internal workings of the lp pgp bits will be around :)
<bjsnider> got it that time
<bjsnider> must have been a delay in the keyserver
<dobey> yeah, it takes a a while for things to get synced up; don't know the specifics of why myself though
<cjwatson> I don't know for sure.  I suspect it's that keyserver.ubuntu.com is actually two machines that update each other.
<cjwatson> So maybe there's some lag in them becoming consistent.
<bjsnider> it ended up being a couple of hours
#launchpad 2016-12-13
<rdopiera> hi, is there a way to list/search all blueprints of a project, including the ones that have been closed?
<wgrant> rdopiera: "List all blueprints" in the sidebar.
<rdopiera> that only lists the active ones
<rdopiera> aah, no, I'm wrong, thanks
<fungi> "login.launchpad.net uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate expired on 2016-11-16 12:00. The current time is 2016-12-13 15:52."
<fungi> anybody happen to know if that domain name is deprecated>?
<teward> looks like the cert should still be valid though
<dobey> teward: why would an expired cert be valid?
<teward> dobey: 11/16/16, 7:00:00 AM EST <-- expiry date on the cert
<teward> oh wait
<teward> November vs. December
<dobey> yeah
<teward> wow i need sleep
<teward> or coffee
<dobey> last month :P
<teward> dobey: give me coffee :P
<teward> dobey: any idea who would need poked?  Is that canonical IS ?
<dobey> yes
<teward> dobey: anywhere specific we should poke or should we email in a ticket to rt?
<dobey> i can never remember what the freenode channel is
<dobey> #canonical-is or #canonical-isd or something like that
<cjwatson> it's #canonical-sysadmin
<teward> yep
<cjwatson> but don't bother, I'll chase it
<teward> cjwatson: i'm already there and prodded, but OK
<fungi> though if it expired a month ago, this probably doesn't explain why our openid auth against it just started failing in the past few minutes
<dobey> fungi: your login probably only just expired today
<fungi> well, not mine specifically. all the users of our servers suddenly began reporting it in the past few minutes
<fungi> since we authenticate them all via openid against login.launchpad.net
<cjwatson> Yeah, I can't explain that part of it
<cjwatson> fungi: If you're not launchpad.net, though, you should probably be using login.ubuntu.com instead FWIW
<cjwatson> they're the same backend DB, but most things that aren't Launchpad itself use login.ubuntu.com
<fungi> good to know. we've used login.l.n for ~5 years, and unfortunately have applications (particularly gerrit) which don't have a mechanism to let users register additional openids to an existing account, so if we switch it all our users will end up with duplicate accounts
<dobey> yeah
<cjwatson> yeah, that would be a problem
<cjwatson> anyway, it's not deprecated, we'll get the cert fixed
<fungi> testing currently to find out if the id substring remains constant such that we could insert additional openids for the different url into our databases
<fungi> thanks for looking into it, cjwatson
<dobey> yeah it's the same DB, so the actual id part of the URL should be the same for either domain
<edux> hi, any update on login.launchpad.net ? it is using expired SSL certs
<jelly> hi, HSTS / certificate expired on login.launchpad.net is a known issue?  https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=login.launchpad.net&s=162.213.33.97
<cjwatson> edux,jelly: yes, being worked on
<cjwatson> quite why it only blew up today when it expired >27 days ago, it is not clear
<fungi> my (completely baseless) assumption is the ssl cert somehow got rolled back to an older one
<fungi> but it does seem fixed again now
<fungi> thanks cjwatson!
<cjwatson> Indeed
<cjwatson> (I didn't actually fix it, just poked internally)
<teward> cjwatson: thanks for poking it :)
#launchpad 2016-12-14
<bgaifullin> Hi
<bgaifullin> I cannot login to my launchpad account, this error appears ' OOPS-51ebaaa8214be9b06de0b38d996b8924'
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-51ebaaa8214be9b06de0b38d996b8924
<bgaifullin> I think the root cause is that I had 2 accounts at ubuntu one
<bgaifullin> one is bgaifullin@mirantis.com, another is gaifullinbf@gmail.com
<bgaifullin> currently I use only gaifullinbf@gmail.com, it is possible to link my account in launchpad to this one login account
<wgrant> bgaifullin: Hm, do you need both Ubuntu One accounts?
<bgaifullin> wgrant, No, I need only gaifullinbf@gmail.com
<wgrant> bgaifullin: I'd normally suggest deleting the second one (currently with the @gmail.com address) and adding its address to your main account.
<bgaifullin> I added email address gaifullibf@gmail.com to my launchpad address
<bgaifullin> wgrant, ^
<wgrant> Right, but Launchpad and Ubuntu One accounts aren't the same thing.
<wgrant> You have one Ubuntu One account for each address, but the Launchpad account has both addresses.
<bgaifullin> wgrant, I got it :)
<wgrant> Unless you really need the second Ubuntu One account for some reason, I'd delete it and add its address to your remaining single account.
<wgrant> Keep one account on each system, and leave things much less confusing for people and computers alike :)
<bgaifullin> wgrant, I got it, thank you. :)
<wgrant> bgaifullin: Great, let me know if that doesn't sort it out for you.
<vi01et> hello i encountered oops, some one help me
<vi01et> Error ID: OOPS-2e4a2a0de4be8f61759cec0b07566ee1
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-2e4a2a0de4be8f61759cec0b07566ee1
<wgrant> vi01et: Do you have two Ubuntu One accounts?
<vi01et> i delete one and re registered at same email
<wgrant> vi01et: Hm, that would do it. Why did you do that?
<vi01et> wgrant i mistake to nameing my username in openstack gerrit
<vi01et> wgrant but username can't modify so i delete my account
<wgrant> vi01et: Why couldn't you change your username?
<wgrant> Did you talk to OpenStack people before deleting your identity?
<wgrant> This may have caused bigger problems, but I can at least stitch the Launchpad parts of your identity back together.
<wgrant> I can't fix the OpenStack side of things.
<vi01et> openstack gerrit is ok but launchpad login only error
<wgrant> vi01et: Please drop an email to feedback@launchpad.net with the details (including email address, OOPS ID and usernames if you have them), and I'll get it sorted out soon.
<vi01et> wgrant thank you so much!
<wgrant> vi01et: np
<rbasak> I'd like to link bug 1649832 to my git branch lp:~racb/usd-importer:disable-applied manually. But when I put "~racb/usd-importer:disable-applied" into the search box after clicking "Link a related branch", I get "No items matched...". "Loading suggestions..." never seems to complete either.
<ubot5`> bug 1649832 in usd-importer "Problems in applied patches imports cause import failures which are not ignored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1649832
<rbasak> What am I doing wrong?
<wgrant> rbasak: Since Git branches are rather more ephemeral than Bazaar ones tend to be (at least server-side), it's not possible to link a bug to a Git branch, just a Git merge proposal.
<wgrant> We considered allowing Git branch links, but people tend to delete their branches from the server soon after they're merged, so that wouldn't be very useful.
<rbasak> Oh, OK. Thanks.
<rbasak> Perhaps you should change the text to "Link a related Bazaar branch" to make it clear?
<rbasak> Is there any way to get from a package_upload object to download URLs for the entries listed in changes_file_url?
<rbasak> sru-review appears to scrape the queue HTML view page.
<rbasak> Ah
<rbasak> binaryFileUrls
<rbasak> And sourceFileUrls
 * rbasak experiments
<tvansteenburgh> is anyone aware of problems with the launchpad api today? one of my apps has been getting 503s today (from the lp api), and I haven't seen that before.
<wgrant> tvansteenburgh: There are no general problems. Which particular API call were you having issues with?
<tvansteenburgh> wgrant: when using lp_user.super_teams
<tvansteenburgh> Error ID:
<tvansteenburgh> OOPS-b57724dc349548acc2485d5cb082d91c (not sure if that helps or not)
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-b57724dc349548acc2485d5cb082d91c
<wgrant> tvansteenburgh: The OOPS ID is exactly what helps :)
<wgrant> Let me see.
<wgrant> tvansteenburgh: Hm, is it reproducible?
<wgrant> tvansteenburgh: I'd expect it to be fairly quick after the first couple of tries.
<tvansteenburgh> wgrant: yeah it's happened every time ~niebalski has tried to login to our app afaik
#launchpad 2016-12-15
<kyrofa> I'm getting 407 proxy auth issues in my snap builders: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/298271931/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_arm64_nextcloud-edge_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wgrant> kyrofa: Hm, it took a rather long time, so the token probably expired.
<wgrant> kyrofa: Does it normally take that long?
<wgrant> It's possible it's running into the prodstack network issue.
<kyrofa> wgrant, hmm, no, indeed
<kyrofa> wgrant, but I just hit it with arm64, ppc64el, and armhf
<wgrant> kyrofa: Ah, so all the US architectures. So two network performance problems. Are you blocked, or could you wait a couple of hours and try again to see if it's magically resolved?
<kyrofa> wgrant, definitely not blocked, just wanted to report the issue :)
<kyrofa> wgrant, daily builds not happening for a day won't hurt anyone
<wgrant> kyrofa: Great. Let me know if it's still a problem later -- the main transatlantic link occasionally runs into some trouble.
<kyrofa> wgrant, will do, thanks!
<austin987> I assume this channel is just for launchpad code development? is there any irc launchpad support, or only on a browser?
<wgrant> austin987: This is the support channel.
<austin987> wgrant, oh, great!
<austin987> wgrant, so, for context, I maintain winetricks, and a user filed a bug asking to fix the launchpad code link from google code to github
<wgrant> I see you've registered a new import.
<austin987> the previous maintainer set that up, he gave me access to LP. I updated what I could, but I can't seem to figure out how to a branch that pulls from github master (previously it was svn on googlecode, with a trunk master)
<austin987> it feels a bit like git-svn, where I'm not sure when I should use git or bzr/lp branches/repos
<austin987> yes, tried a few things
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/winetricks looks right -- it shows the imported repository. What it's missing is the bit linking to GitHub, which you can't see unless you drill down the repository itself. Does that match your understanding?
<austin987> what do you mean by drill down the repository?
<austin987> that does look right to me, looks like last try I got it right :)
<austin987> I'll have to ask user to confirm still
<wgrant> Er, drill down to it, rather. https://code.launchpad.net/winetricks displays much of the same information that https://code.launchpad.net/~winetricks-team/winetricks/+git/winetricks does, but not all of it -- notably the link to the source on GitHub is missing.
<austin987> thanks for response / trying anyway
<austin987> should there be a link generated by lp?
<austin987> i.e., did I miss something to configure?
<austin987> https://launchpad.net/winetricks/master shows no linked branch, however
<austin987> if I click link it, it asks me to either link to one on launchpad, but if I search for 'winetricks' I get nothing, or I can import a git repo again
<wgrant> Oh, when I say it's missing, I mean it's missing from our templates :)
<wgrant> It's not a bug in your configuration -- you've done all you can.
<wgrant> We just haven't totally integrated the git import details (a new feature) into the project code homepage.
<austin987> ah, kk
<wgrant> I don't know of an existing bug, but if you can file one at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug it'll be on the list for the next round of git UI tweaks.
<wgrant> austin987: The https://launchpad.net/winetricks/master bug is already filed, but I forget the number. We will probably hide that section of the page for Git.
<austin987> wgrant, okay, thanks
<austin987> if you find it later and I'm still around, please send me the link
<austin987> wgrant, any tags on the link bug?
<wgrant> austin987: Not at this stage -- we'll add them.
<austin987> wgrant, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1650109
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1650109 in Launchpad itself "Provide a link to imported git projects original source" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> austin987: Thanks.
<austin987> np
<austin987> thank you
<pevma> hi, I searched the net a bit but was not sure if it is possible (and how) to request to enable s390x and PowerPC processor arch pkg building? (it says: "Some architectures are restricted and may only be enabled or disabled by administrators.")
<cjwatson> pevma: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<pevma> thank you
<cjwatson> pevma: but it's only permitted for Canonical employees
<pevma> aha
<pevma> ok
<pevma> that answered my question  :)
<cjwatson> pevma: so if you're not one then I'm afraid we have to say no, because we don't have good enough sandboxing on those architectures yet
<pevma> understood... i am not
<cjwatson> when we do then it will be allowed
<pevma> ok thanks -  any ETA
<pevma> ?
<cjwatson> needs deployment of a new cloud first
<cjwatson> don't have a specific ETA as yet but s390x at least will hopefully be fairly soon
<cjwatson> powerpc will be best-effort I guess, given https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2016-December/002274.html
<cjwatson> though it may still be worth it for supporting stable releases
<xnox> pevma, note that ppc64el should be available as self service (at least i was under impression that it has become a generally available arch)
<pevma> understood
<pevma> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> ppc64el is self-service, yes
<pevma> xnox: yes ppc64el i have enabled ya
<pevma> i have one more question  :) -
<pevma> i have a package that i need to have enabled in /etc/pbuilderrc - > "USENETWORK=yes" during build because of pip version dependencies ...
<pevma> What is the best way to do that (if possible) in PPA. I am guessing using the rules file?
<cjwatson> There's no way to do that
<pevma> understood
<pevma> thanks
<cjwatson> You need to package the pip dependencies in question as packages you can build-depend on, or (if absolutely necessary) bundle them
<pevma> i can try looking into that yes
<pevma> good idea
<tvansteenburgh> wgrant: this is still happening consistently: OOPS-bf417f9b83b1c83c27395d1e77e44b40
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-bf417f9b83b1c83c27395d1e77e44b40
<tvansteenburgh> wgrant: should i file a bug somewhere?
<wgrant> tvansteenburgh: Yep, please file a bug at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug, including the OOPS ID.
<Fyre> hello?
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP intermittently unavailable 23:00-0:00 UTC tonight for essential firewall maintenance | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> Some cronned services will be stopped half an hour or so beforehand, so e.g. PPA publishing, builds, etc. will be delayed somewhat.
<teward> eesh that means I only have an hour to upload nginx o.O
<cjwatson> teward: Uploads will generally be queued, unless they hit one of the short intervals when a firewall is actually being replaced.
<cjwatson> teward: But they'll either just obviously fail or be queued, at any rate.
<teward> indeed.
<DLange> gee, application not available due to firewall maintenance ... the 90s are calling, cjwatson :)
<teward> cjwatson: though i've just got the upload in now, so hopefully it gets built :)
<cjwatson> DLange: Only so much you can do when the route to your database goes away ;-)
<DLange> yeah, everybody can have redundant paths ... where's the fun in doing that? :)
<cjwatson> Not something I have any control over, I'm afraid
<DLange> yeah, good luck with seeing your DB again in ~two hours and getting to sleep at a reasonable time!
<cjwatson> "intermittently"
<cjwatson> the actual outages should only be a minute or so, that's just the total slot sysadmins have allocated for the whole lot
<teward> cjwatson: i guess I'm lucky - my upload got in, and built already it seems xD
<cjwatson> (also, I'm just doing initial communication, I've no intention of staying up for it)
<wgrant> I'll be here, though.
<DLange> well, nn cjwatson and good luck wgrant then :)
 * DLange is off for the night, too
<sergio-br2> uh, wily builds no more, but vivid yes?
<dobey> sergio-br2: wily is EOL; vivid is still weird special child because of phone, but is EOL otherwise
<dobey> sergio-br2: you should not be building stuff on vivid generally
<sergio-br2> ah, ubuntu phone
<sergio-br2> humm
<sergio-br2> should I disable vivid in my PPAs then?
<dobey> yes, i would say so
<wgrant> Yes.
<sergio-br2> the thing is, you always find users using old ubuntu
<dobey> doesn't mean they are supported
<sergio-br2> there should be an option to disable a release in the ppa or recipes massively
<sergio-br2> the libretro ppa has something like 70 or more recipes T.T
<wgrant> sergio-br2: You can use an API script to do that easily.
<sergio-br2> really?
<sergio-br2> launchpadlib ?
#launchpad 2016-12-16
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
 * acheronuk pokes the publisher
<cjwatson> acheronuk: did you folks try to copy the entire world into ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ubuntu/backports or something?
<cjwatson> Looks like a bad case of kubuntu-ppa-induced indigestion, at any rate.
<acheronuk> cjwatson: umm. just the contents of our backports-landing ppa
<acheronuk> admittedly, that was a LOT
<cjwatson> Yeah, it took about two hours for the publisher to process that batch
<cjwatson> I think it still has some backlog
<acheronuk> yeah. problem is it's all or nothing with big KDE updates
<cjwatson> And when I say process, I mean it took that long to download it all from the librarian
<acheronuk> cjwatson: sorry. that should be a one off I hope for Xenial.
<cjwatson> fingers crossed
<cjwatson> can't really complain too much about having users :)
<acheronuk> we may want to add bugfix updates for say plasma, but that would be 40 source packages, not ~300
#launchpad 2016-12-17
<xnox> hmmm https://launchpad.net/~quomoow/+karma went to mark a bunch of bugs as fixed.
<xnox> even though i do not recognise that user at all
#launchpad 2016-12-18
<clivejo> is LP not accepting uploads?
<wgrant> clivejo: It's working fine. What's the problem you're seeing?
<clivejo> my uploads arent being acknowledged
<wgrant> clivejo: Can you provide details on the uploads that appear to have gone missing?
<wgrant> You have two rejection emails about systemdgenie.
<clivejo> Im not getting any rejection emails
<clivejo> are you able to tell me why they are being rejected?
<wgrant> clivejo: They were sent to your gmail address. The reason was that you apparently set the section in debian/control to "unknown"
<clivejo> wgrant: oh thanks
<clivejo> emails dont seem to be coming through
<teward> clivejo: sometimes LP's stuff goes to spam
<teward> or is temporarily greylisted
<teward> if it's greylisted (it really shouldnt be though) it'd be delayed
<teward> sometimes up to an hour, sometimes up to 10 minutes.
<clivejo> teward: nothing in spam
#launchpad 2017-12-11
<teknopaul> wgrant: thanks,  I added ssh and gpg keys and re-uploaded, this time I got an email.
<teknopaul> I think I'm missing something here.  I followed the uploading source tutorial to the end. The code is build with  ./configure && make  but I did not specify that anywhere?   Also there is a script to create a .deb and that presumably needs to be specified somewhere?  Is launchpad presuming I follow some set of build standards?
<wgrant> teknopaul: Launchpad just uses debuild, which is the standard program that builds all Debian packages. That internally uses debian/rules to construct the package. http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/debian-dir-overview.html#the-rules-file may be of interest.
<wgrant> debhelper handles many common build systems without any manual code in debian/rules, but if your build system is custom it may require some overrides.
<teknopaul> wgrant: OK I'll take a look a this debbuild thing,  any way to find out what tools are installed in launchpad?  e.g standard stuff like gcc and bash?  file
<wgrant> teknopaul: You must list in Build-Depends anything that isn't installed by build-essential.
<teknopaul> My first upload failed, it took a few tweaks to get debuild working, so I deleted the failed package but It will not let me upload the same version to try again? Do we have to increase the minor version for all build failures?
<wgrant> teknopaul: You can't upload the same version twice. But you should generally be test building locally using eg. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild, since that makes it much faster to iterate.
<teknopaul> OK thats harsh, you can't tell if a version number will be valid until after PPA accepts it, that breaks my build pipeline, gonna need to rethink a few things.   Thanks for you help.  I'll be back :)
<wgrant> teknopaul: Hmm, what's the issue with incrementing the package's version number?
<wgrant> teknopaul: The version number of a package isn't just the version of the software; for software that exists outside Debian or Ubuntu, the package version is the upstream version plus a suffix starting with a hyphen. http://www.fifi.org/doc/debian-policy/policy.html/ch-versions.html describes the version syntax.
<wgrant> Though for PPA packages you'll often start with eg. 1.2.3-0ppa1 rather than 1.2.3-1, to indicate it's not actually from Debian or Ubuntu.
<wgrant> So if you need to upload a new version of the packaging, you end up with 1.2.3-0ppa2.
<wxl> is there any way for me to get someone's signed CoC?
<gsilvapt> Hello all. A friend is trying to update his Wiki page but he didn't accept the Wiki since 2014. All pages show as immutable. Any thoughts on how to fix this?
<wxl> not an LP issue. the help pages say they need to be in wiki-editors or something of the sort
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpContents
<wxl> wiki-editors-team
<gsilvapt> Hum, I don't remember joining that. Thanks for helping, wxl and apologies for posting the question in the wrong place
<gsilvapt> And in fact I never joined that team in LP
<teknopaul> Hi all do I need completely different control files for packaging a binary and packaging source code for PPA?
#launchpad 2017-12-12
<Ionic> is it frowned upon to enable and publish debug symbols in PPAs?
<cjwatson> Ionic: You'll run through your quota faster, but it's fine.
<rbasak> X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: Subscriber @mysql-ubuntu
<rbasak> X-Launchpad-Message-For: mysql-ubuntu
<rbasak> X-Launchpad-Notification-Type: code-review
<rbasak> Is there any way to differentiate that it was I who filed the MP?
<rbasak> Since I'm currently accidentally procmailing away review responses to an MP I filed.
<rbasak> If it matters, I'm doing something a little odd here.
<rbasak> I filed an MP entirely against an imported git repository.
<rbasak> Since the work is on alioth, but I wanted to use an MP to get some peer review.
<rbasak> Both the source and target branches have been imported from alioth.
<rbasak> For example, I think that "X-Launchpad-MP-Proposer: ~racb" might solve my problem.
<rbasak> Alternatively, I feel that something like "X-Launchpad-Message-For: racb" and "X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: proposer of MP" should trump "Subscriber @mysql-ubuntu".
<cjwatson> rbasak: I think this is a bug in BranchMergeProposal.getNotificationRecipients.  It updates the rationale for the proposer's notification to be "Registrant" if they're directly subscribed, but it doesn't handle the case where they're subscribed via a team.
<cjwatson> rbasak: (I think you must not be subscribed directly in this case?)
<nickoe> Mmm, git.launchoad.net is 503
<nickoe> *launchpad
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: git.launchpad.net temporarily down due to hardware failure | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> nickoe: Indeed, working on it.
<nickoe> wgrant: cool
<wgrant> nickoe: Should be back now.
<nickoe> confirmed
<nickoe> wgrant: what was up?
<wgrant> nickoe: A particularly inconvenient RAID controller failed.
<nickoe> huh
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Saviq> hi, can someone please bump the size of ppa:mir-team/rc for us... had to recreate the PPA b/c we messed versions up... also ppa:mir-team/dev has a lot of traffic so we're exceeding the 12G from time to time still
<cjwatson> Saviq: Bumped dev to 16GiB, and rc to match release.
<Saviq> cjwatson: great, thank you, hoping to not mess with those any more
<Ionic> cjwatson: yeah, I created a new PPA and have noticed that I'm already up to 68% of the original 2 GB quota... and that is for a PPA that only contains select packages in comparison to the other PPAs...
<Ionic> guess I'll have to check that periodically and request a raise if necessary
<Ionic> but I do find debug symbols very handy in case of problems
#launchpad 2017-12-13
<shiftplusone> Hello. Getting "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience." when trying to log in. Should I report is it something that should get resolved by itself?
<cjwatson> shiftplusone: It should have given you an OOPS ID.  Can you please quote it?
<shiftplusone> Thanks. (Error ID: OOPS-669d744e0fd86afd270c9b6e03485e62)
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-669d744e0fd86afd270c9b6e03485e62
<cjwatson> OK.  One moment
<cjwatson> shiftplusone: Should work for you now
<shiftplusone> Yup, that did it. Thanks a lot.
<shiftplusone> Out of curiosity, what was the problem?
<cjwatson> shiftplusone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1607242
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1607242 in Launchpad itself "Logging into a placeholder person OOPSes if email address already on another person" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> Your email address was previously mentioned in a package upload, so there was a sort of skeletal account record representing that, and it clashed
<shiftplusone> Oh, alright. Thanks again.
<Saviq> cjwatson: ugh, me again, looks like we've enough churn around release time that we exceeded /rc, too... can you please make it 16GB, like dev?
<Saviq> ppa:mir-team/rc that is
<cjwatson> I'm meant to be on leave today, so I hope nobody else grabs me :)
<cjwatson> Saviq: done
<Saviq> cjwatson: I wont tell if you don't... (thanks!)
#launchpad 2017-12-14
<acheronuk> issues? LP seems down
<cjwatson> power work going on, I suspect it's gone a bit wrong
<acheronuk> seems back now. thanks
<cjwatson> yep
<shiftplusone> Is there a way to allow a different launchpad user to upload to your PPA? I guess the only way is for them to generate a new key and add it to this launchpad account?
<cjwatson> shiftplusone: it's possible, just undocumented :)  it's usually better to make the PPA be owned by a suitable team instead
<cjwatson> shiftplusone: but if you have no alternative, you can use edit-acl from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools to grant an extra upload ACL on a PPA
<korrigan> hello, I've open a question at Launchpad a few days ago, but since there are no answers untill today I thought I'd ask here
<korrigan>  Importing my OpenPGP key to Launchpad Asked by Korrigan Nagirrok on 2017-12-11  Hello.  I've been trying to import my openPGP key to Launchpad since 15-11-2017 to no avail. The key was already uploaded to the Ubuntu keyserver: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=korrigan&fingerprint=on (it's the first one listed).
<cjwatson> korrigan: yep, sorry, I have seen your question, just need to do some log-trawling to figure out the problem
<shiftplusone> Oh.. didn't know teams were a thing. Already made an account that should've been a team instead. Hmm
<korrigan> sure cjwatson, no problem
<shiftplusone> thanks again, cjwatson
<korrigan> I'll wait for your answer there, then
<shiftplusone> if I delete my account, will the name become available to create a team with the same name?
<shiftplusone> looks like you can only deactivate
<cjwatson> once the deletion completes it gets renamed out of the way
<cjwatson> s/deletion/deactivation/
<shiftplusone> Alright, I'll give it a go.
<shiftplusone> That was easy. Thanks again.
<cjwatson> np
<shiftplusone> I've just uploaded some packages to a team ppa and they have been stuck on 'Pending publication' for for about an hour. Is that normal or is there an additional step I'm missing?
<cjwatson> Let me see
<cjwatson> shiftplusone: Can you give me a pointer to the PPA?
<shiftplusone> ppa:rpi-distro/ppa
<shiftplusone> https://launchpad.net/~rpi-distro/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<cjwatson> You've managed to break something ...
<shiftplusone> I have a knack for that
<cjwatson> Have you been deleting and reuploading or copying around packages without changing the version?
<shiftplusone> I have deleted an account and created a team with the same name. The packages were on that account previously.
<shiftplusone> So that may count as a reupload
<rbasak> shiftplusone: o/
<rbasak> I read Ben's blog post earlier.
<rbasak> I suggested that you should use avahi-daemon and forget about looking up IPs, BTW.
<rbasak> Unrelated to your current problem.
<shiftplusone> rbasak: hey
<shiftplusone> rbasak: not sure if it will work in that use case.
<shiftplusone> But I'll take a look
<rbasak> If avahi-daemon is running at both ends, I'm pretty sure a lookup will work correctly.
<rbasak> You need libnss-mdns installed on the system doing the lookups, but it already is installed by default on Ubuntu AFAICS.
<shiftplusone> Even if it's link-local connection only?
<rbasak> Correct.
<rbasak> And link local is convenient too, because it avoids collisions.
<rbasak> I may be wrong about this. But I believe it does work.
<shiftplusone> ah, alright. I'll check if avahi is on that buildroot image and pass that on to the guy who does usbbootgui
<rbasak> I don't know for certain that it does.
<shiftplusone> No worries, I'll check later. Thanks.
<cjwatson> shiftplusone: Ah, yes, I think that possibly existing PPAs aren't cleared off disk when you deactivate an account.
<cjwatson> shiftplusone: The simplest thing would be to delete the PPAs, wait for a full publication cycle (say an hour, although it should be quicker than that), and re-populate everything.  But if that's difficult, you could also do trivial source uploads (i.e. suffix "build1" to all the versions) and rebuild everything
<cjwatson> shiftplusone: The current files are permanently unpublishable, so you'll have to do something like that.
<shiftplusone> So to confirm. If I delete the PPA, wait a while and re-upload the same packages again, they will be published?
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> This was just a weirdness around deactivating accounts
<cjwatson> (Though in general you should expect that if you want to rebuild a package or otherwise change it in any way, you need to change its version number)
<shiftplusone> Thanks again and sorry for creating the extra support work for you while I get the hang of it. Much appreciated.
#launchpad 2017-12-15
<shiftplusone> rbasak: tried a gpioexpander build with avahi. Not sure why, but it's not working. Won't go further here, since it's off topic here, but if you have ideas, there's always #raspberrypi.
<shiftplusone> Are there any tools which take a source package and spit out a set of packages with an added changelog entry for each ubuntu release to upload to PPA. The documentation seems to suggest that with each update of the package you'd need to do that by hand or write your own script. Seems like there should be something that already does that.
<cjwatson> Well I mean you don't write the packaging by hand for each release, you carry it over from the previous version
<cjwatson> And use dch to help with the changelog
<shiftplusone> right, but let's say I have a debian package and I want to upload it to launchpad and have it built for multiple ubuntu releases.
<cjwatson> You might use recipes
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds
<shiftplusone> it looks like launchpad wants a different version number for each release... then I'd need to add a different changelog entry for each release and then keep a separate version of the changelog for each.
<cjwatson> Alternatively, you usually don't actually have to build separately for each Ubuntu release - you can upload to the oldest of them and then copy forward once it's built
<shiftplusone> Isn't that generally not recommended due to potential API changes in libraries?
<cjwatson> It depends
<cjwatson> You only need to rebuild if there's been a backward-incompatible change, usually indicated by a change in the library's SONAME or similar
<cjwatson> But for lots of things it's unnecessary
<cjwatson> I mean, lots of Ubuntu itself is just carried over from the previous release - we don't rebuild everything
<shiftplusone> I think this is a case where I might not be able to do that, but I'll give it a go if the recipes thing ends up not being suitable. Just reading up on it now.
<rbasak> shiftplusone: for what you're doing, a snap may work out easier for you. The only thing it may be missing right now is an interface to get you the USB connection.
<rbasak> Since really the remote booting component is just a binary drop and doesn't need any interaction with the system except for the USB.
<rbasak> And then one snap would work for all releases.
<shiftplusone> I'm not convinced snap won't go the way of unity and mir.
<shiftplusone> What's the difference between creating a branch and rebasing it on an existing external repo and requesting an import through launchpad?
<cjwatson> If you request an import, then you can't push to it on LP directly
<cjwatson> I mean, to the imported branch/repository
<cjwatson> But you can branch from either an external repo or an import; it's a matter of style
<cjwatson> (Though setting a default repo for the project in LP means that we can do some better storage and push optimisations)
<shiftplusone> Is either one more suitable for use with recipes or does it not matter?
<cjwatson> Depends what you're doing.  If you're nesting a branch with an isolated debian/ directory inside a checkout of upstream then you definitely want to request an import of upstream
<cjwatson> Or if you're merging something into upstream as part of the recipe definition
<cjwatson> If you're just building a single branch then it doesn't matter much
<cjwatson> The constraint is just that recipes can only refer directly to things that are on LP
<shiftplusone> Thanks. I'll see how far I get with that info and the rest of the documentation.
<shiftplusone> Recipes seem to work well. Really liking launchpad so far.
<shiftplusone> A nice feature would be 'build when changelog changes' but I'm probably pushing it now.
<korrigan> afternoo
<korrigan> can someone please have a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/661585 ?
<cjwatson> korrigan: grepping logs (veeeerrrrry sloooowly)
<korrigan> ok cjwatson
<korrigan> thanks for not giving up and apologies if I sound pushy
<cjwatson> hmm, finding no matches for 'POST.*korrigan' in our access logs between 2017-11-21 and 2017-12-11 (I'll sync, but that was what I had handy)
<cjwatson> korrigan: can you give it one more try now so that I can guarantee there ought to be something in recent access logs ?
<korrigan> not sure I understood what you mean cjwatson?
<korrigan> what am I to do?
<cjwatson> korrigan: try (again) importing your key into LP; tell me exactly what you did
<cjwatson> no need to do the keyserver part, since that looks fine
<korrigan> at the time I uploaded the key directly into http://keyserver.ubuntu.com
<korrigan> and since then I'm expecting an email from LP to proceed
<cjwatson> korrigan: That's fine, but you know there's another step where you associate it with your Launchpad account, right?
<korrigan> but until today nothing
<korrigan> how do I do that cjwatson?
<cjwatson> korrigan: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey#Importing_your_key_into_Launchpad (or https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey#Importing_your_key_into_Launchpad_with_gpg if you prefer to use gpg directly)
<cjwatson> If you expected something to happen in response to pushing to the keyservers, then that entirely explains the confusion
<korrigan> when I navigate to https://launchpad.net/%7Ekorrigan/+editpgpkeys all I see is Keys pending validation:  FED2F7CB46576D20458DCA8DF46939D088CEA558
<korrigan> which is the one I'm trying to import
<korrigan> which leds me to believe that I already made the step you mention
<korrigan> cjwatson, for reference: http://imgur.com/3ZMz6oRl.png
<cjwatson> korrigan: OK; please select that pending key, press "Cancel Validation for Selected Keys", and then try to do it again
<cjwatson> korrigan: That way I can look at logs (we only keep three weeks of logs from the relevant systems so I can no longer look at what happened when you did this originally, which I appreciate isn't your fault)
<korrigan> done as you request cjwatson
<cjwatson> OK, just waiting for logs to sync
<korrigan> LP msg->A message has been sent to korrigan@aeiou.pt, encrypted with the key 2048R/FED2F7CB46576D20458DCA8DF46939D088CEA558. To confirm the key is yours, decrypt the message and follow the link inside.
<cjwatson> which takes about the square root of forever
<korrigan> wow
<korrigan> just got the email from LP
<cjwatson> oh, that did it?  was probably just a glitch in the matrix first time round then
<cjwatson> email does get lost sometimes
<korrigan> thanks a lot for the help provided cjwatson
<cjwatson> no problem, sorry for the delay!
<korrigan> nah, no problem with that
<korrigan> just going to close the question referring it was solved here
<cjwatson> yep
<korrigan> all set up
<korrigan> again, thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> Great
<shiftplusone> Is there a way to build from latest tag using recipes?
<cjwatson> Not built-in.  You could automate something externally that pushed the latest tag to e.g. a "stable" branch
<shiftplusone> alright
#launchpad 2017-12-16
<Forst> Hello! Got a spammer here that's been posting automated messages for quite a while. User is ~xxx-man82, example of spam posts are here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ru/+bug/470681. Hope this is the right place to report such stuff. Thank you for you attention!
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 470681 in Russian Ubuntu Projects "Обновление энциклопедии irc бота ubuntuhelp" [Low,Confirmed]
#launchpad 2017-12-17
<nickoe> cjwatson: hmm, it seems that https://staging.launchpad.net/ is 503. Was there other staging/testing servers?
<cjwatson> nickoe: Staging is always down over the weekend while it's being restored from the latest production database dump.
<nickoe> cjwatson: ok
<cjwatson> nickoe: You can use https://qastaging.launchpad.net/ instead for most things (though its database dump is a couple of years old)
<nickoe> cjwatson: but that also seems down, https://bugs.qastaging.launchpad.net/
<cjwatson> nickoe: Hm, true.  Not much I can do about it at the weekend.
<cjwatson> nickoe: What are you trying to do?
<nickoe> I just wanted to play around with some project options, but it is not so important. It can wait. :)
<cjwatson> nickoe: You could try https://dogfood.paddev.net/
<cjwatson> nickoe: (that's a developer playground, pretty much, but it's usually up)
<nickoe> cjwatson: ok, thank you.
#launchpad 2018-12-10
<mpigulla> hi! probably a noob question: once my package has been successfully built, how long does it take until "apt-get update" will get a new package list containing it?
<cjwatson> mpigulla: Varies depending on how much the publishing system is doing, but in most cases it should be less than half an hour.
<mpigulla> ok, thanks. so if the build passed, all it takes is patience :-)
<cjwatson> Should be.
<cjwatson> You can see the publishing status on the +packages page for the relevant PPA (if there's a green tick against the source upload, then everything based on it is built and published)
#launchpad 2018-12-11
<ScottK> If I'm using git and someone has submitted a merge proposal, where is the documentation on how do the actual merge?
<cjwatson> Hm, not sure it's written down.  In general, 'git remote add -f some-new-remote-name lp:~contributor/... && git merge some-new-remote-name/name-of-branch' etc.  (I'd like to have a merge button, but have some more urgent things to sort out with LP git first ...)
<cjwatson> Some projects have a merge robot that will respond to you setting the MP's overall status to Approved, but since you're asking I assume you don't have one of those.
<ScottK> No.  I don't.
<ScottK> Even if you don't have the merge button, it'd help a lot to display the git command to copy/paste.
<ScottK> Thanks.
#launchpad 2018-12-12
<ricotz> hi, I think there are some x86 builders stuck in "Cleaning"
<cjwatson> Investigating
<cjwatson> ricotz: Should mostly be back but I'm keeping an eye on it
<ricotz> cjwatson, thank you
<rbalint> hi, can i mark a bzr repo read-only for everyone while keeping it in the same owner group?
<rbalint> i'd like to keep bzr repositories available after migrating them to git
<cjwatson> I don't think that's possible
<nacc> rbalint: do you have to keep the same owner group?
<nacc> seems like that's the easiest solution (changing the owner group so no one has write permission)
<rbalint> nacc, well, if i change the owner group ther url changes too, isn't it?
<nacc> rbalint: i'm not super familiar with the bzr format; in my mind, it was under a project, which it was still under
<nacc> rbalint: if that's not true, then you're probably right :)
<rbalint> i would like to preserve this branch for example: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/bionic-proposed
<rbalint> nacc, i'm not super familiar with the lp side, thus i'm not sure :-)
<nacc> rbalint: ah i see ... hrm, i'm not sure either, sorry! in that case, i think you're right the repository would 'move'
<rbalint> nacc, could somehow lp admins put a read-only acl on the branches?
<nacc> rbalint: that i don't know
<juliank> Seems like I don't have a launchpad branch on my laptop, hmm
<juliank> I guess the question is what it would take to mark a branch (or a project) as non-writable
<teward> is there even a read-only-branch mechanism for bzr?
<teward> (not sure that even exists)
<juliank> teward: well, there is obviously a way to prevent users from pushing to branches they dont own
<juliank> wherever that is we basically need a check if repo is in blacklist and then produce the same error
<juliank> maybe s/blacklist/attribute on branch/
<juliank> and an API call to set it
<nacc> right but that's probably just built-in to bzr, no? so you'd need a source-level change possibly to bzr to understand that? (speaking totally hand-wavily)
<nacc> but yes, i agree in general :) I'd file a bug, personally, against LP itself and discuss it there :)
<juliank> i don't think so
<juliank> launchpad implements the whole sftp bzr layer itself afaics
<nacc> oh i didn't know that
<juliank> that's lip.lp.codehosting and probably something else I can't find on the web interface
<juliank> though, if it is just files stored on a file system, maybe somebody could go in and chattr +i them
<juliank> after the mass transitions are done
<juliank> are mirrored repos read-only?
 * juliank looking for hacks
<cjwatson> We will certainly not be perpetrating that kind of hack.
<cjwatson> Everyone else just makes a final commit replacing the branch content with a pointer to the new location.
<cjwatson> It would be possible and relatively non-hacky to have a read-only attribute, but I'm not convinced it's worth the effort.
<cjwatson> (You can do it for cases where the old location was git by using the newish per-branch permissions feature.)
<rbalint> cjwatson, i think the final commit with the pointer does not look particularly good, at least in the cases i saw, for example in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu/files
<rbalint> cjwatson, setting the description to a pointer of the branch and freezing the content would be more appealing imo, and if it is not a huge effort to implement freezing then it may worth it
<cjwatson> It's a moderate amount of effort on a part of the codebase we largely try to avoid touching nowadays and don't have any effort allocated to it.  Your argument is really just cosmetics.
<cjwatson> So it's going to be hard for that to justify actual engineering time IMO.
<cjwatson> (IOW I doubt the engineering time spent on implementing that feature would ever be made up for by savings elsewhere.)
<cjwatson> I mean, you can take it over my head if you like, but my opinion at the moment is that it isn't worth it.
<cjwatson> If somebody else wants to do the work; maybe.  The necessary changes would be in the Branch interface and database model (whether it should be a basic owner-settable read-only flag or something more sophisticated, I'm not sure), probably a bit of UI to set it, and in lp.code.xmlrpc.codehosting to handle it at push time.
<cjwatson> lp.code.xmlrpc.codehosting and its corresponding tentacles in codehosting itself are fairly confusingly laid out (especially the latter).  When I was doing the git equivalent on the webapp side I used it for general inspiration but tried to make it a good deal clearer ...
<rbalint> cjwatson, thanks for the pointers!
<rbalint> cjwatson, i started cloning lp's code a few minutes ago but it is still running thus i'm not diving into it today :-)
<wgrant> rbalint: But if you leave the old content in place then nobody will realise they're branching an ancient version of the code.
<wgrant> Replacing the code with a pointer that is ugly is a feature, not a bug.
<rbalint> wgrant, i set the migrated branches as merged and updated their description to have the pointer like https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/bionic-proposed , but imo that would be a good argument for for fixing this in lp
<wgrant> rbalint: On what basis?
<wgrant> Nobody looks at the branch page
<wgrant> The bigger problem is pulls, not pushes.
<rbalint> where are people looking for the branches then?
<wgrant> rbalint: "bzr pull" in my local checkout
<rbalint> how many people are out there who don't know about the migration of the repositories they are actively contributing to?
<rbalint> how is that different than merging a bzr repository to an other one and continuing development there?
<rbalint> wgrant, but i get back to foundations and discuss if we want to follow desktop team's practice of replacing the tip of a pointer four our branches
<wgrant> You do want to do that.
<cjwatson> I contribute to lots of projects on an occasional basis where I wouldn't notice if they moved their repositories around until I tried to do something to them.
<cjwatson> And it's not different from moving a bzr repository to another one; people often did the same "replace with a pointer" trick for that.  (Though sometimes they just made the old location stop existing, which doesn't tell people what to do but is better than leaving it in place and silently stale.)
<rbalint> in my possibly biased experience with packages i found that i have to check if the repo is up to date with the archive before basing my change on it because the archive can have much newer code
<cjwatson> I don't think that contradicts me.
#launchpad 2018-12-13
<rbalint> cjwatson, not really, but illustrates that people should probably look around and should not just rely on bzr pull
<cjwatson> Sure, but it's still polite to give them a hint.
<cjwatson> And very easy.
<cjwatson> I don't understand why you're resisting it so hard.
<cjwatson> There were IIRC zero objections when pitti did that with some previous migrations and I remember finding it actively helpful.
<rbalint> cjwatson, i already offered doing that on the team's channel and i see the benefit of it
<rbalint> cjwatson, it is just ugly :-), but probably i'll get over it and place similar commits in the migrated repos
<rbalint> cjwatson, wgrant: thank you for discussing it
<wgrant> It's certainly ugly, but it solves a number of other problems.
<smoser> maybe i'm doing something wrong
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZGXwh26sGF/
<smoser> it doesn't want to delete a branch that sure seems to exist. but says
<smoser> unable to delete 'upstream/lp-1676908-configure_all_nics': remote ref does not exist
<cjwatson> rescan the repository - we just had to rescue the git backend from a load spiral
<smoser> rescan ? you  mean git fetch ?
<cjwatson> No, I mean rescan
<cjwatson> https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/OSA/LPHowTo/RescanBranchesAndRefreshDiffs#Rescanning_Branches
<cjwatson> If you look at https://git.launchpad.net/cloud-init you'll see that the branch is deleted
<smoser> it is gone from https://git.launchpad.net/cloud-init/ now.
<smoser> yeah
<cjwatson> Oh in fact it's not on https://code.launchpad.net/cloud-init either
<cjwatson> So no need to rescan
<smoser> but why after fetch does my local git still think so?
<cjwatson> Seems to have caught up
<cjwatson> The backend was screwed for a while there
<cjwatson> So it may have been catching up with old requests or something
<smoser> hm.
<cjwatson> Oh, also fetch doesn't prune automatically
<smoser> well it doees indeed seem just to be my l ocal that thinks it is alive
<cjwatson> git fetch --prune upstream
<smoser> oh
<smoser> ok
<smoser> thank you
<smoser> yeah, all better now. thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> np
#launchpad 2018-12-14
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: ppa.launchpad.net and build farm offline 00:00 - 02:00 UTC on 2018-12-16 | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ginggs> is there a known problem with arm builders?  stuck on cleaning
<cjwatson> um, like maybe 4/40 of them at most?
<cjwatson> 3/40 in fact
<cjwatson> I've poked them anyway
<ginggs> cjwatson: thanks
#launchpad 2018-12-15
<Xceed> hi, i'm failing to add https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/python-levenshtein to a .travis.yml that is (i think) officially built my mathias at https://launchpad.net/~doko but if i add as sourceline: ppa:/doko/python-levenshtein or combinations - fails - is this expected or am i doing wrong?
<wgrant> Xceed: packages.ubuntu.com is about packages in Ubuntu, not in PPAs, so you don't need a PPA to get that package.
<wgrant> Regardless, a Travis CI support channel is likely to be more appropriate.
<wgrant> Launchpad staff aren't familiar with .travis.yml syntax.
<Xceed> i see, well thanks for the quick reply and tips, appreciate it
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: ppa.launchpad.net and build farm offline 00:00 - 02:00 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> ppa.launchpad.net and the build farm will go offline for upgrades in about half an hour.
#launchpad 2018-12-16
<dfed> anyone else unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net?
<wgrant> dfed: See the topic. It's offline for maintenance.
<dfed> got it, thanks
<wgrant> dfed: It's back now.
<dfed> woot!
<dfed> thanks
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
